#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-10
<mactop_> hello :)
<bregma> hey what's up?
<mactop_> MT doesn't work for me on new MBP 8,3 :(
<mactop_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty claims it just works out of the box
<bregma> those nutty Apple guys are always changing the hardware on those things
<mactop_> I know
<bregma> youare running natty?
<mactop_> (BTW that 8,1 link lists 8,1 8,2 and 8,3 as working)
<mactop_> yes
<mactop_> 11.04 natty (previously xubuntu, currently ubuntu)
<bregma> all I can suggest is upgrading the kernel (to the oneiric one)
<mactop_> this is a clean install, new laptop
<mactop_> any particular version?
<bregma> hrm
<bregma> the latest one is 3.0.0-12
<mactop_> is there a repo I should add to apt or just compile from scratch?
<bregma> I know the guy who write the MBP MT driver bought a new device, same model as his old one, and tyhe new one didn't work
<bregma> I'm running oneiric, I doenloaded my kernel from archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/main
<bregma> there are kernel edger repos, but I've had less luck with them
<bregma> the person you really want to talk to won't be around until Tuesday
<mactop> bregma: thanks, I'll try a newer kernel
<bregma> it's worth a try
<bregma> there are plenty of other MT device bug fixes i the newer kernels
<mactop> FWIW this is a replacement to one that died a couple of days ago and it had all the CD install issues where the previous one didn't
<mactop> they mfg dates were less than a month apart :/
<mactop> new kernel install, bcm5974 dkms compiled cleanly, rebooting ...
<mactop> installed*
<bregma> welcome back
<mactop> thanks
<mactop> I have a new kernel now, but still not MT of *any* kind
<mactop> no touchpad tab on the mouse properties, not gestures, tap clicks, two/three finger scrolls ...
 * mactop is confused :(
<mactop> is there anyway to test if the touchpad is even be recognized ?
<bregma> lsinput
<bregma> sudo lsinput
<mactop> so I ran that but couldn't really tell
<mactop> sec, I'll show you
<mactop> heh, well this kind of sucks (I can't copy anything from a shell to put in gist to show you)
<mactop> (because macs don't have more than one button)
<mactop> anyway, there is an emulated mouse and the apple keyboard shows up twice under two different /dev/eventX paths
<mactop> nothing else in there is relevant
<bregma> as an aside, you could use the program pastebinit to redirect output to pastebin
<bregma> but alas, I don;t think I can offer much more assistance at this point
<mactop> I suspect, but please correct me if I'm wrong, that the the emulated mouse entry (which I confirmed was connected to the touchpad) means that it is not properly setup
<bregma> quite possibly
<mactop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705241/
 * mactop likes pastebinit but wishes there was a gistit
<mactop> anyway, thanks
<WebVisitor-9> Hallo
<WebVisitor-9> can somebody refer to some tutorial, manual, where I can read about gesture masks ?
<WebVisitor-9> I'm running following command /grail-gesture 0 /dev/input/event7 and getting banch of data back
<WebVisitor-9> but cannot really understand the meaning of gesture masks
<Satoris> Unfortunately there really is no documentation except the source code.
<WebVisitor-9> OK, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-11
<Satoris> Anyone have an idea on what gesture detection backend Chromium uses: http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/multitouch
<cnd> bregma, I'm working on the libgrip fix now
<cnd> it needs to be an sru now, so I'll go through that process
<bregma> cnd, I pushed up my patch to lp:libgrip/oneiric, it should just need a once-over and an SRU
<cnd> bregma, the patch was an older version, so I'm updating it to the latest version that was merged
<cnd> but other than that, it looks ready
<bregma> it was an older version on purpose
<cnd> oh?
<bregma> but it makes no difference
<cnd> well, I haven't pushed
<cnd> I just assumed it was stale
<bregma> the latest change in themerge proposal was just a global search-and-replace rename
<cnd> should I leave it as is?
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> I've had SRUs rejected because of trivial stuff like that
<bregma> but functionally, it makes no difference
<bregma> it may just work better as a cherry-pick from the upstream
<bregma> so to speak
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I would rather have a clean cherry-pick of the merge
<bregma> OK
<cnd> but we can always remove the rename if they balk
<bregma> yep
<cnd> bregma, can you give me a one sentence description of the fix?
<bregma> let me call it up from my long-term memory....
<bregma> ah, yes:  "Does not incorrectly register all widgets for gesture recognition when a top-level widget gets mapped to a window."
<cnd> is that double negative a mistake?
<bregma> no, but if it sounds confising you should have seen the code
<cnd> huh? It's supposed to "incorrectly" register all widgets for gesture recognition?
<bregma> it was previously trying to register all widgets, not it only registers widgets with the just-mapped toplevel widget
<bregma> *now* it only...
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> and the crash was occurring because?
<cnd> were some non-top-level widgets disappearing, and then the gesture would fire on them and segfault?
<bregma> what happened was that widgets get created before their containing window is mapped to a native window
<bregma> libgrip would queue registration up for when the mapping was complete
<bregma> because it needed the native window
<bregma> what happened was when _any_ window mapping was complete, libgrip tried to map _all_ pending widgets to their native windows
<cnd> ahhh
<cnd> I got it
<bregma> but not all widgets had had their toplevel mapped to a native window yet
<bregma> *boom*
<cnd> ok, sru done
<cnd> bregma, let me know when you have a few minutes to mumble
<bregma> how about now?
<cnd> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-08
<speakman> cnd: That's too bad :(
<kiwinote> hi! I am unsure as to whether bug 1047410 is a bug in unity or something else - is there anyone who may be able to clarify the right location for this bug report?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047410 in Unity "launcher no longer reveals after a touch event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047410
<cnd> kiwinote: it's an issue that the touch team handles, dandrader is your best bet
<kiwinote> thanks cnd
<kiwinote> dandrader: (looks like you were offline when I initially posted), I was wondering whether I had correctly filed bug 1047410 against unity or whether it was something more to do with the touch stack
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047410 in Unity "launcher no longer reveals after a touch event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047410
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> kiwinote, unity is a reasonable starting point for that bug
<kiwinote> dandrader: thanks
<dandrader> kiwinote, btw, a similar bug has been reported and has some weird but known causes. Wonder if it's related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1057000 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Quantal) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-10
<WebVisitor-5> Hi There,
<WebVisitor-5> Got a question r/e multitouch in ubuntu with drivers, can anyone advise?
<dandrader> WebVisitor-5, maybe I could help
<WebVisitor-5> hi dandrader,
<WebVisitor-5> I'm trying to build a gadgetfs implementation of multitouch.
<WebVisitor-5> I have reporting working fine to a Windows 7 computer. However, when I plug into a min13 computer I never see my device configured as an input device.
<WebVisitor-5> Basically, I'm looking for where to start analyzing why the USB stack does not view this device as a HID device.
<dandrader> WebVisitor-5,  hmm, ok. that's too low level for me. sorry :(
<WebVisitor-5> ok no worries!
<WebVisitor-5> This holds some of the next steps: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multitouch_Displays
<cnd> WebVisitor-5: the best place for help writing drivers would probably be the linux-input mailing list
<WebVisitor-5> cnd: Thanks for that, I will look into linux-input
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-07
<AskUbuntu> new touch OS coming 10/17/2013 | http://askubuntu.com/q/354617
<genii> What kind of usable state it will be in... that's another matter entirely.
<Anonynimity> why would phablet-bootstrap delete android AOSP files I downloaded?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> OrokuSaki: hello
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Is there a way to restore the TP to one partition without resorting to Doctor-ing?
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest52790> hello!, anyone knows when will be disponible the desktop part of ubuntu via HDMI?
<ogra_> Guest31817, probably 14.04, but more likely 14.10
<mardy> Laney: hi! Thanks for fixing the libexec bug in signon-ui
<mardy> Laney: can you please also assign this to yourself and resolve it as approriate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/+bug/1235337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235337 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "signon-ui ships files in a wrong directory" [High,New]
<OrokuSaki> Morning
<Laney> mardy: hey, seems Fix Committed/Released to me (not sure if it's uploaded)
<lool> jodh: hey!
<lool> jodh: there's a pretty serious bug logged by ogra_ on touch images: upstart eats memory like crazy; he didn't spot anything piling up in the list of apps, or crazy log files, so would be worth your investigation I think
<lool> ogra_: what's the bug id?
<ogra_> bug 1235649
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "session upstart leaks massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Habitat Day! :-D
<lool> dbarth: would you think someone could help debug the issue Robert was seeing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cordova-ubuntu-tests/+bug/1235393 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235393 in cordova-ubuntu-tests (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests crash halfway through." [Undecided,New]
<lool> dbarth: rather than him doing the debug thing etc.
<dbarth> lool: looking
<dbarth> lool: yeah
<dbarth> lool: i need to merge in his packaging change, and then update the test suite to only test the supported apis anyway
<dbarth> lool: but feels like an installation problem; anyway, mazim and i are on it
<nerochiaro> anyone can point me in the right direction on how to enable MIR in current phone builds ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir ... reboot
<jodh> ogra_: fyi - cpu spinner: bug 1236247.
<ubot5> bug 1236247 in touch-preview-images "brcm_patchram_plus runs at 100% CPU on nexus 7 (grouper) on build #82." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236247
<ogra_> jodh, thats one for cyphermox
<jodh> ogra_: ack.
<davmor2> Morning all
<lool> dbarth: ok
<mpt> seb128, let's talk about bug 1233682
<ubot5> bug 1233682 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates panel should not say Ubuntu Phone" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233682
<mpt> seb128, is the phone image "Ubuntu 13.10" in any sense?
<seb128> mpt, we are going to have a v1 release for 13.10, and it's the same base OS/built from the Ubuntu archive
<seb128> mpt, so yes, it's just a very different image than the desktop one
<mpt> seb128, so if it's "v1", what is it "v1" of? :-)
<davmor2> mpt: we have to updaters now should be called application updater and the other system or something?  Also do you know if there is a design to allow for auto updates with the application updater?
<mpt> We could have a separate build number, that's no problem
<xnox> mpt: official marketing will be "Ubuntu for Phones"
<seb128> mpt, we call it v1, let's say it's a phone image built from the ubuntu 13.10 archive
<xnox> mpt: so i guess "Ubuntu for Phones v1 (rev. 75)" or some such.
<mpt> So no 13.10 anywhere?
<xnox> mpt: i don't know, I would have thought it would be 13.10 none-the-less.
<xnox> mpt: but do mind that very shortly after 13.10 (e.g. within 1-3 months) we will roll over all phones to the next development release (T-series)
<xnox> mpt: thus it will be a very "short" support release. (Little Term Support)
<xnox> (phones only that is)
<mpt> So the one based on 14.04 won't be an LTS
<xnox> mpt: 14.04 LTS status for products hasn't been decided yet. We will know that once we get there.
<xnox> mpt: i assume phone will go LTS once we ship it pre-installed on devices.
<xnox> which may or may not co-inside with 14.04 release date on desktop/server.
<mpt> My only point in asking about LTS would be to tell whether the Y.MM version number was relevant at all to the phone image
<xnox> mpt: the points that are relevant on the phone is: what channel and what image # one has installed. Cause in November we will have: stable, testing, development channels which can have same or different image #
<xnox> mpt: stgraber/barry from system image updater can tell you actual names of channels, and image formats.
<xnox> mpt: cause unlike desktop/server one will not be able to selectively upgrade, and only choose which channel of updates to subscribe to.
<mpt> xnox, do you have a reference for the "Ubuntu for Phones" branding?
<xnox> mpt: informal quotation
<xnox> mpt: you have webteam in the office who are preparing website updates around you ;-)
<popey> ogra_: bug 1236292  # seen that on maguro?
<ubot5> bug 1236292 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Using volume buttons on phone triggers spurious popup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236292
<davmor2> popey: ogra_: confirmed over the weekend you get a popup saying indicator sound
<davmor2> will look at 83 when it has finished flashing
<davmor2> popey, ogra_ : http://ubuntuone.com/2vEr9fbeFbErYJrNrn5hy5
<popey> davmor2: ta
<mpt> seb128, xnox: So where does the "v1" come from? What determines when it changes to 1.1 or 2.0?
<davmor2> popey, ogra_ am I mistaken or should the new image be on mir now, or did it get postponed?
<ogra_> probably tonight
<ogra_> bug 1235649
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "session upstart leaks massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
<ogra_> and there are a few test issues still i think
<xnox> mpt: v1 was widely mentioned and used in the PRD spreadsheet w.r.t. which features go into first public release aka "v1" vs "later"
<davmor2> ogra_: ah thanks, that might explain why my maguro just stops working after a while then
<mpt> xnox, I mean in the code.
<xnox> mpt: but no idea if that's purely internal planning.
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah
<xnox> mpt: none, as far as I know.
<ogra_> davmor2, i think jodh and jibel are on it
<mpt> seb128, so how about "Ubuntu 13.10 (r79)"?
<xnox> mpt: pragramatically we ship os-release and lsb-release files that define the installed machine as "Ubuntu", code name "Saucy Salamander", version "13.10", human name "Ubuntu 13.10"
<xnox> mpt: which is the same across all types of Ubuntu installation.
<ogra_> xnox, well, you would rather want the build stamp here too i guess
<ogra_> which lives in /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> but that wont help on touch, wheer you also want the system-image number
<mpt> Is the system-image number the one that's currently 75 or so?
<mpt> Or is that something else entirely?
<ogra_> well, 82 but yes
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> current build number: 83
<ogra_> device name: maguro
<ogra_> channel: saucy-proposed
<ogra_> last update: 2013-10-06 12:08:27
<ogra_> version version: 83
<ogra_> version ubuntu: 20131005
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20131005 could not be found
<ogra_> version device: 20131003.2
<ogra_> silly bot :P
<ogra_> i assume you would like some of this output in the UI
<xnox> ogra_: no, we do not want media-info, as that's only original installation media and is optional. I know it's updated on RO/system-image updates, but it isn't on desktop/servers.
<ogra_> xnox, it isnt updated
<ogra_> (on touch)
<xnox> ogra_: isn't that file part of the read-only image?!
<ogra_> the system-image info is, media-info always stays the same
<xnox> ogra_: interesting.
<ogra_> that gives you the info from which initial rootfs you installed
<ogra_> (same as for d-i)
<xnox> ogra_: so yeah, we don't care about media-info, as that's the original installation media, which may not be what is _currently_ running on the device.
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: but very nice semantics, I like how the meaning was preserved =)
<ogra_> you want the system-image info
<seb128> mpt, that works for me, it means the version is going to change with every bug fix update rolled out, but that's ok
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep version_detail /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<ogra_> version_detail: ubuntu=20131005,device=20131003.2,version=83
<ogra_> that is where system-image-cli gets its info from
<mpt> seb128, that's what it's supposed to do ... So someone can refer to this screen in saying "Problem X occurred in r84 but not in r83"
<seb128> mpt, ok, that seems fine to me then
<ogra_> (ubuntu means the rootfs, device means the android build version, version means system-image ID)
<ogra_> tvoss_, can you take a look at bug 1235419 ? i wanted to wait for your input before unseeding
<ubot5> bug 1235419 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "seed should not include ubuntu-location-service-examples" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235419
<tvoss_> ogra_, hey there. Looking
<tvoss_> ogra_, I need to fix the packaging then ...
<ogra_> go ahead then :)
<tvoss_> ogra_, I will find time to look into it tomorrow my morning
<xnox> ogra_: examples should typically go into "sdk" package, as it's mostly interesting for developers, and not be seeded on the rest (sdk-libs, sdk-libs-dev, touch)
<tvoss_> ogra_, just to give you an eta
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> xnox, well, its not clear its actually an example :)
<xnox> ogra_: ah =)
<ogra_> examples shouldnt ship upstart jobs either :)
<mpt> seb128, xnox, ogra_: Okay, spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15>
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<ogra_> looks good
<davmor2> mpt: I still think we need to list the mobile phone number for the device on that page
<seb128> ogra_, popey: it's a side effect of the notification being added back for desktop when you wheelscroll over the indicator icon, Lars is looking at disabling that on the phone profile, that should fix it
<popey> seb128: great!
<popey> I knew you'd know, but decided not to disturb you directly ㋛
<seb128> ;-)
<synny> hi everybody. It's a know bug that with the build marked as current the wifi scan doesn't work ?
<synny> on nexus 4
<lool> synny: what build id is this?  system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> should work from the indicator
<popey> works here
<synny> the latest build on the ftp. Actually i'm on android
<synny> oh ok. I'll try to reinstall
<popey> how are you installing?
<synny> with multirom
<popey> what image are you downloading?
<synny> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<popey> ok
<linux_unix-10> hi
<synny> @ogra what do you mean by from the indicator ?
<ogra_> synny, from the panel
<linux_unix-10> can you port a device to Ubuntu touch even if it has no cm ROM?
<synny> in system settings ?
<linux_unix-10> I have access to bottom.img, so on so forth
<lool> synny: no, drag down from top right corner
<ogra_> synny, from the top panel
<lool> over the wifi one
<linux_unix-10> sorry I meant boot.img
<synny> hum stange, when I've tested it could'nt drag the wifi symbol, there was only the location ...
<ogra_> linux_unix-10, well, you definitely need the full source code for the android bit
<synny> I try to reinstall it so
<lool> MacSlow|lunch: Hey, how far did you get on the Mir input issues?
<MacSlow|lunch> lool, Saviq beat me to it
<Saviq> lool, but we've discovered a bug in unity-mir
<MacSlow|lunch> lool, but there's an issue with InputFilterArea itself, which is used to solve this, that needs to be sorted out first...
<Saviq> lool, that we need to tackle for this to get fixed
<Saviq> that ↑↑
<synny> another issue too, I've delete the pin lock from security menu in android but I wasn't able to connect to cellular network and make call ... It's the right method that I've done ?
<lool> Saviq: Ok; so I guess I should prioritize landing the ubuntu-mir stuff then
<MacSlow|lunch> lool, yeah... and afaik Gerry is working on that InputFilterArea issue
<ogra_> Saviq, did you check unity-mir trunk ? there is a bunch of stuff not landed yet
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, unrelated I'm afraid
<ogra_> k
<lool> ogra_: there isn't much not landed
<lool> just the bring to front stuff I think
<ogra_> ok
<lool> MacSlow|lunch: Ok; thanks for the update
<ogra_> i just remembered there was something so i thought i should mention it
<linux_unix-10> can you decompile the kernel and binaries?
<lool> Saviq: Do we know how many different issues we're actually looking at input-wise?
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, Gerry is on QtDevDays starting today, I'll get an update, but probably someone else will need to take over
<lool> it seemed they could possibly be related
<Saviq> lool, two, unrelated
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, doh... right... forgot that
<mandel> does anyone know how to deal with the following error: /usr/bin/system-settings: error while loading shared libraries: libSystemSettings.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Saviq> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1233245
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233245 in unity-mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1235383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235383 in unity-mir "InputFilterArea not always calculating geometry with respect to scene" [Critical,Confirmed]
<lool> thanks
<iBotPeaches> linux_unix-10: you can't "port" android -> ubuntu, like you "port" android -> android. If you don't have source, then give up
<Saviq> lool, well, that one https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1233245 is most probably related
<lool> it's the same one as the first one
<Saviq> lool, or well, the same, as the first one
<Saviq> lool, hmm I might've not filed a separate one then ;)
<lool> that's ok, if it's the same bug  :-)
<lool> Saviq: I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1234903 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1233245
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234903 in telephony-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mir-only] On incoming calls the greeter remains and dialer-app is not started" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233245 in unity-mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices" [Undecided,In progress]
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, lool: btw... regarding Volume Up/Down... with the latest image I see indicator-sound triggering a notification (probably a left-over confirmation notification from desktop NotifyOSD)
<lool> MacSlow|lunch: Yes; it's also a completely broken one
<lool> MacSlow|lunch: how do we fix this?
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, yeah, not supposed to be there at all
<seb128> MacSlow|lunch, see bug #1236292, it's being fixed
<ubot5> bug 1236292 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Using volume buttons on phone triggers spurious popup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236292
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, lool: there are no confirmation notifications on the Phone
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, yup
<seb128> Saviq, MacSlow|lunch: when do we get sync notifications in unity8? ;-)
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, lool: just remove it triggering any notification
<Saviq> seb128, they're not supposed to be there on touch at all
<lool> MacSlow|lunch: what package am I supposed to remove?
<seb128> MacSlow|lunch, it's already being adressed, please don't put more people to dup work
<MacSlow|lunch> seb128, there's not use/Design for those
<lool> ah
<Saviq> lool, re: phone app not starting, will have to investigate - didn't see that one
<lool> seb128 has it alraedy
<seb128> Saviq, what's the mechanism to have e.g sound level bars on screen feedback?
<lool> Saviq: I dont know whether it's related
<Saviq> lool, likely not, and I can see boiko has something there
<seb128> Saviq, any other phone OS tell you what's the value so you can have a clue where you are
<MacSlow|lunch> lool, no... indicator-sound just needs to be patched to not trigger a notification at all
<Saviq> seb128, it's there in the panel
<seb128> MacSlow|lunch, IT'S ALREADY DONE
<MacSlow|lunch> seb128, oh... ok :) sorry
<Saviq> seb128, not supposed to do anything else atm
<seb128> Saviq, it's not really easy to read on suck a small icon
<Saviq> seb128, nothing else planned currently
<seb128> Saviq, ok, shame
<lool> ogra_: so the upstart thing is broadcom patchram?
<ogra_> lool, ?
<lool> ogra_: I thought LP #1236247 was what James and you discussed
<ogra_> lool, i dont think they are related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236247 in bluetooth-touch (Ubuntu) "brcm_patchram_plus runs at 100% CPU on nexus 7 (grouper) on build #82." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236247
<lool> ogra_: Ok; I didn't think so either
<lool> ogra_: which is why I was curious
<ogra_> james just pointed it out
<lool> jodh: did you reproduce the upstart issue ogra_ filed?
<ogra_> at least i didnt understand jodh to mean it would be related
<lool> ogra_: ok, was just the only traffic I saw on this
<ogra_> well, there was some traffic on the bug
<ogra_> jibel is collecting an strace
<jibel> ogra_, I attached it a minute ago
<jibel> jodh, ^
<ogra_> :)
<synny> hey guys, I swipped down from the top panel and in network part I've only flight mode and cellular settings... do you think that myissue is related to multirom ?
<ogra_> synny, could well be, or to the rw image we dont ose them anymore
<ogra_> *use
<ogra_> (and we also dont test them anymore, so there might be issues that dont show up on ro images)
<synny> ok, I will flash the zip without multirom. If I flash these saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip  and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip does it will wipe my sdcard ?
<synny> why you don't test the image anymore ?
<ogra_> we only test the system-image
<ogra_> which has a completely different filesystem setup to the zips from cdimage
<synny> ah ok
<synny> so if I flash the system-image, I guess that this will erase my internal storage ?
<ogra_> yes
<synny> Okay, thanks for your help ! Have a nice day ;)
<lool> jibel, ogra_, jodh: seems to be doing some dbus traffic with powerd
<lool> or rather, triggering some system events related to power
<lool> 1592  sendmsg(21, {msg_name(0)=NULL, msg_iov(2)=[{"l\4\1\1\256\0\0\0b\5\0\0a\0\0\0\1\1o\0\23\0\0\0/com/ubu"..., 120}, {"\26\0\0\0:sys:cpu-device-online\0\0\216\0\0\0"..., 174}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 294
<lool> 1592  sendmsg(23, {msg_name(0)=NULL, msg_iov(2)=[{"l\4\1\1\31\3\0\0\310\0\0\0a\0\0\0\1\1o\0\23\0\0\0/com/ubu"..., 120}, {" \0\0\0:sys:power_supply-device-cha"..., 793}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lool> I wonder if it's basically the device waking up and sleeping super often
<lool> and that causing a lot of upstart system events
<ogra_> onTryRegister
<ogra_> thats what i get in my dbus.log
<ogra_> once or twice a second
<ogra_> no idea where it comes from :/
<sergiusens> popey, hey, is the rssreader supposed to be called Shorts only in it's friendly name?
<popey> sergiusens: shorts is technically one view in the rss reader
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/powerd-0.13+13.10.20130926$ grep -r onTryRegister *
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/powerd-0.13+13.10.20130926$
<ogra_> not a powerd function at least
<sergiusens> popey, well the app is called shorts in the lens; is the plan for it to be multiple apps?
<popey> no
<popey> it's one app
<popey> I'd keep it as "Shorts"
<sergiusens> popey, something like com.ubuntu.rssreader_shorts_x.x ?
<ogra_> lool, the kernl notifies about power status once a minute
<popey> sergiusens: if that matches the fomat of other apps, sure
<ogra_> (in dmesg that is)
<linux_unix-10> besides source code, is it a requirement to have a cm 10.1 ROM running successfully or not?
<sergiusens> popey, all other apps have pkg name ~= appname; this one is the only one a bit different
<popey> sergiusens: the package name is largely a "technical name" though isn't it?
<popey> sergiusens: or are you just after consistency?
<lool> ogra_: telepathy-ofono
<sergiusens> popey, it affects where you can write files to too (confinement follows package name)
<popey> ah
<lool>     qDebug() << "onTryRegister";
<lool> in connection.cpp
<ogra_> aha
<popey> sergiusens: so lets be consistent and call it shorts
<ogra_> so why is it printing debug messages in the first place ?
<lool> ogra_: it's printing debug in every function it's entering there
<linux_unix-10> can you make a flipped image with only binaries?
<ogra_> right
<lool> that one is probably the poll to check for data coming up or something
<lool> or sim card, but I'd think data
<lool> ogra_: I'm not too worried about this line every 5 seconds; not nice, but wont generate much logs
<lool> it pollutes a bit
<lool> but it's not in itself the source of the bug
<ogra_> yeah
<linux_unix-10> can you port Ubuntu touch with only binaries?
<sergiusens> popey, ack
<ogra_> linux_unix-10, no
<ogra_> linux_unix-10, you need the srouce of the android OS plus the binary drivers it uses
<linux_unix-10> can you decompile the binaries?
<ogra_> it doesnt need to be cyanogenmod (note that porting will be a lot harder without CM though(
<ogra_> no
<linux_unix-10> can I decompile and compare to aosp to make changes?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you cant decompile binaries
<linux_unix-10> what can I do to get source code?
<ogra_> ask the vendor of your phone, they have to give it to you
<linux_unix-10> good thing that the device's android is very close to aosp
<linux_unix-10> it uses mostly vanilla configurations with only a few additions
<sergiusens> lool, ogra_ I think I saw a lot of upower battery stat events (that and nm)
<linux_unix-10> can I use source code from a device with identical hardware? (device is just rebranded)
<ogra_> sergiusens, where ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, on the system bus
<ogra_> linux_unix-10, try it, if you manage to build a booting image for your device from that source that would be a good step forward
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, our bug makes the user session init eat all ram ... not sure if the system bus can cause this
<ogra_> i would expect fallout for this on the system side insterad
<ogra_> *instead
<linux_unix-10> the partitioning of the two devices are different, is this a problem?
<ogra_> you will likely need to adjust it in the source code
<sergiusens> ogra_, saw the bug; probably not related; I just chimed in on 'waking up often;
<ogra_> yeah, its definitely another one to look at
<linux_unix-10> ogra_  there are more identical devices that were just rebranded
<linux_unix-10> maybe I can use some source code from them when available
<lool> alecu: Re: #1235784, I'd like to gather as much as possible debug information right now as to be able to reflash my phone if I need to
<lool> but enough so that it can be resolved
<beniwtv> Hey any way yet to enable 3G browsing on a Nexus 4?
<linux_unix-10> one of the source codes for one device has code for the same partition as my device, can I merge it with the original device's code to make it compatible?
<alecu> lool: what's the image # where this happens?
<lool> alecu: #83
<lool> alecu: also see #ubuntu-ci-eng backlog
<lool> dobey: Let's perhaps move the debugging here
 * alecu looks
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> lool: what about signing into https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/ ?
<dobey> this is very much sounding like the server problem we found at the end of last week
<alecu> dobey: I think that hole has already been fixed server side
<dobey> alecu: has it been deployed to production? or only staging?
<lool> dobey: still the same
<lool> I wasn't signed in, clicked sign in from desktop, didn't get prompted for 2nd factor
<lool> still nothing happening on a different click on the phone
<dobey> lool: unless you have 2fa set to "always" on that account, you shouldn't get prompted for it there (or on the software-center.ubuntu.com page either)
<alecu> lool: can you paste unity-scope-click.log and ubuntu-download-manager.log from .cache?
<dobey> lool: and you're definitely logging into those web pages with the samea ccount as you signed into on the device?
<lool> dobey: I only have one account
<lool> albeit I can't see the email address in the list of configured accounts
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204781/ click-scope.log
<lool> I dont see the download-manager log
<alecu> lool: perhaps .cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log ?
<dobey> lool: it's ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log i think
<lool> slangasek: nothing in fuser -vm / 2>&1 | grep F; might be android side?
<lool> it's actually http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204794/
<lool> /home/phablet/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.log
<lool> crazy
<dobey> the unity-scope-click.log looks either incomplete, or like it's hanging on getting the credentials
<dobey> lool: if you kill system-settings then go back to the accounts page, does it show your e-mail address for the u1 account?
<lool> dobey: no
<lool> it lists one account, no email
<dobey> lool: remove the account, and re-add it.
<gouchi> hello
<lool> dobey: pretty sure that will fix the bug though  :-)
<gouchi> I was wondering what will be the video/audio app on Ubuntu Touch ?
<dobey> lool: how did you create the account?
<alecu> dobey: how is that empty account being created?
<gouchi> Is it plan to developp something related to WebRTC ?
<lool> dobey: as usual, prompted to go to settings to add account, added account with 2nd factor
<gouchi> as "major" video/audio app won't work on Ubuntu Touch
<alecu> lool: I think there was a bug where the account ended up being created empty, when the user used the "Back" button from the toolbar instead of "cancel" in the u1 dialog
<popey> copied some video onto my device.. should I expect it to show up in the video lens yet?
<alecu> dobey: is there a way to list the token in lool's UOA entry?
<lool> alecu: yeah, that sounds more like it
<dobey> alecu: on the device, i think it's stored in an sqlite db
<lool> alecu: was this actually fixed?
<dobey> did you use the back button?
<alecu> lool: I don't. let me ask ralsina or mmcc (when he starts)
<ralsina> alecu: the back fix? it's in trunk and in the latest release but it's not in the image yet
<sergiusens> popey, I saw them show up in the home lens
<sergiusens> popey, don't recall video though
<dobey> lool, alecu: the back button issue is fixed, yes
<lool> dobey: do you have a reference?
<lool> bzr revision or such
<dobey> lool, alecu: in ubuntuone-credentials 13.10-0ubuntu1
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ did you add that to the landing requests page?
<lool> from one hour ago
<lool> dobey: Hmm what landing slot was this?
<ralsina> dobey: not yet
<ralsina> lool: I was going to ask for it to be in the general click stack landing you mentioned earlier
<lool> ralsina: yes but note that this package is not under CI, so it just went straight through proposed and into archive
<ralsina> lool: yes, we do manual testing on it, will get it into CI after the release. Too much process breakage at this point :-/
<lool> ralsina: I could have arranged to stage it in proposed though
<ralsina> lool: didn't know that, sorry. Let's do it for the next one
<dobey> well, there shouldn't be a next one :)
<ralsina> (if there is a next one before release, which is not certain)
<ralsina> right :-)
<popey> just the man.. jhodapp|afk (when you're not afk) - should I expect to see videos from /home/phablet/Videos in the dash, and should I be able to play them?
<alecu> lool: for reference, here's how to check that credentials have been stored right:
<alecu> as phablet user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6204852/
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<cwayne_> stgraber, flashing devel-proposed-customized didn't seem to pull the sevilerow tarball
<lool> alecu: thanks, wanted to check this
<lool> alecu: first line returns 1||ubuntuone|0
<lool> alecu: so that's probably the bug dobey fixed in ubuntuone-credentials
<dobey> lool: did you use the back button on the toolbar to "cancel" adding the acccount?
<alecu> lool: that last zero means "disabled", so there's probably a bug in how we are handling the account there
<alecu> either in the scope or in libsignon
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<stgraber> cwayne_: let me check, may be related to the QA Jenkins changing IP
<lool> bfiller: Good morning!
<torontoyes> Is there a port for samsung galaxy note 2 sgh-i317m(Canadian Model)
<lool> bfiller: good news: ubuntu-ui-toolkit is in archive with the enw openUrl stuff
<lool> bfiller: it would be lovely to land all the application changes to add the support; would you have a list handy?
<lool> I think the merge proposals were up already
<stgraber> cwayne_: yeah, so that looks like a mix between a bug in system-image server code (wrong behaviour when a file is missing) and the fact that it can't reach the Jenkins server
<pete-woods> xnox, if you're interested, the upstart DBUS env thing is happening to me again, and I'm up to date
<pete-woods> well, up to date enough to have the dbus conf fix anyway
<stgraber> cwayne_: unfortunately there isn't much I can do to fix it without messing with existing devices even more... the best way forward is to have RT:#65040 fixed ASAP, then the import run after that will get things back to normal
<bfiller> lool: yup, mediaplayer and browser have MR's ready. let me find them
<stgraber> lool: any chance we can get IS to hurry a bit on RT:65040 (customized images are broken until it's...)
<cwayne_> stgraber, hmm, ok.  who should we talk to to get that RT fixed?
<ogra_> jodh, hey ! ... stopping the upstart-event-bridge makes init stop eating ram over here, on both devices
<jodh> ogra_: right, lending weight to it being a kernel issue.
<stgraber> cwayne_: maybe lool can help getting this fixed a bit faster
<ogra_> on both kernels ?
<lool> stgraber: Can try
<lool> let me look
<ogra_> jodh, maguro uses a 3.0, mako a 3.4 kernel
<jodh> ogra_: have you seen the linked bug?
<jodh> ogra_: bug 1234743
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in linux (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus when playing mp4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<jodh> ogra_: h/w specific
<ogra_> jodh, i see it on mako
<bfiller> oSoMoN: the url handling has landed in sdk, can you test and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/expose-freedesktop-application-open-caps-on-dbus/+merge/188729
<jodh> ogra_: do you see it on grouper?
<ogra_> jodh, it doesnt differ from maguro though
<lool> stgraber: feedback is that Spads would be on it already
<ogra_> i dont have my grouper around atm ... since we dont really care for tablets atm
<lool> cwayne_: ^
<jodh> ogra_: can you recreate on grouper though? I can't
<stgraber> lool: ok
<oSoMoN> bfiller: will do
<jodh> ogra_: well, I've asked a few extra questions on the bug that are still unanswered (I only have a grouper device, no phone).
<ogra_> jodh, thats bad, someone should get you a phone
<jodh> ogra_: I guess they've got a few days to do so :)
<ogra_> jodh, oh, note that mako uses the interactive cpufreq governor, i am pretty sure each input is supposed to create an event for this
<ogra_> usually that governor is tied to touchscreen input
<jodh> ogra_: I've seen no evidence that upstart is misbehaving yet: as I've explained on the bug, upstart is simply passing the udev message through the system. And those 2 devices seem to flood the system with udev messages :)
<jodh> ogra_: ah - I see we have device-specific upstart jobs. What is in /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-maguro.conf ?
<ogra_> jodh, well, init consumes about 200MB here after using the system with Mir for 20min
<ogra_> after 25min the syystem is dead
<ogra_> onn both phones
<ogra_> sounds pretty much like a problem with init to me that it can do so
<lool> jodh: how could we track why init is using so much memory?
<ogra_> not matter if this is fallout of some other bug or HW specific, the session init constantly grows (on surfaceflinger as well, just at a slower rate so you will hit the issue after a day or two)
<lool> jodh: could it be it's piling events which aren't processed?
<jodh> lool: the question is whether the memory drops down when the upstart-event-bridge is stopped - ogra_ ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> it is kept
<ogra_> it just stops growing
<bfiller> lool: the mediaplayer MR is here and Ijust approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-1230404/+merge/189513
<jodh> ogra_: are any of the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/ updated at all?
<ogra_> jodh, nope
<jodh> ogra_: can you create a job that specifies "exec hello world", start the job and see if you get a logfile?
<jodh> ogra_: "exec echo hello world" even :)
<ogra_> oh, they are surely updated on session start
<ogra_> just not excessively beyond that ... i can see dbus.log updating etc
<lool> popey: Hmm dpm doens't seem to be around and I'm looking for someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/url-handler/+merge/188937 would you have any ida?
<lool> *idea
<lool> bfiller: awesome; any other one?
 * popey looks
<bfiller> lool: oSoMoN is testing this one for the browser https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/expose-freedesktop-application-open-caps-on-dbus/+merge/188729
<jibel> jodh, I attached the info you requested to 1235649
<lool> bfiller: Ok; listing these in landing #94
<lool> bfiller: Note that upstart-app-launch will land a bit later
<bfiller> lool: what about the Unity8 changes to support promoting already running app? wondering if that has landed
<lool> bfiller: that's unity-mir, no it's not landed
<lool> bfiller: it's getting close, but I think we want to land with new upstart-app-launch when Mir input is fixed, should be tonight
<jodh> jibel: thanks - looking.
<davmor2> guys the music scope who deals with search and the wheel?  If you have music on your device and search to lower it to an individual track and click on it it just moves around the wheel rather than opening
<davmor2> and what are the names of the elements so I can file a bug please
<ogra_> "these music things"
<ogra_> :)
<popey> davmor2: works here
<ogra_> for me too
<popey> although with no art, I have no clue what track I am playing until it plays
 * ogra_ has art 
 * popey has _some_ art
<davmor2> popey: oh I wonder if it got fixed in 83 I'll retry it something I hit over the weekend testing media
<ogra_> sadly i have one album only ... which means all songs have the same art
<popey> heh
<ogra_> looks quite boring
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm with popey,  I have some album art
<popey> http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/343348/intercontinental-music-lab
<popey> get theirs
<popey> mad, and has art
<popey> (collaboratively made online too, just like Ubuntu) ☻
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: I copied the 3.8GB of music I have from U1MS
<cwayne_> does embedded album art work yet?
<cwayne_> or does it still jsut pull it from last.fm
<ogra_> why dont you play it from your U1 store ?
<ogra_> :)
<OrokuSaki> Grrr! W/Adreno200-EGL( 1293): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapInterval:3645>: EGL_BAD_CONTEXT
<OrokuSaki> Wish I knew what is causing that, I swear it is causing my 1080p VIDC not to work
<davmor2> ogra_: because you get the stupid popup asking for permission to continue after every track
<ogra_> the wonderful world of 2fa
<nerochiaro_> zsombi: is the uitk feature to have slide-to-delete ask confimation already included in today's image ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no not 2fa, the one in the browser I'll grab a screenshot after
<OrokuSaki> My udev rules are good.. checked over and over.. firmware is there.. but for some reason.. I still get EGL_BAD_CONTEXT.
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra.. are you guys able to play videos? I can hear audio, but no video...
<OrokuSaki> @ogra =)
<davmor2> ogra_: so in rhythmbox to transfer the music you have in mp3 from u1ms to the phone it want to convert everything to ogg vorbis oops
<OrokuSaki> I was able to play 480p, but now I cannot play a thing.. after the new gstreamer update
<OrokuSaki> I can play audio just fine though
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, i can play http://people.canonical.com/~jhodapp/sintel_trailer-1080p.mp4 when pushing it to the Movie folder and selecting it in the filemanager
<OrokuSaki> Yeah.. I cannot play the sintel mp4 480p trailer
<ogra_> make sure yu have one of the latest images though ... media playback changed a lot recently
<OrokuSaki> I am on the latest of the latest
<ogra_> (and also make sure to have your android build up to date)
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. I did that.. saw hybris got updated, etc
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, what device are you on?
<OrokuSaki> hp touchpad
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> popey, hey, can you do a final ack here? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/clicker/+merge/189580
 * popey clicks
<OrokuSaki> I think the EGL_BAD_CONTEXT is probably preventing me from playing 720P and higher.. that is my guess
<popey> sergiusens: done
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, it's very possible there's some device specific bugs you're running into, unfortunately
<OrokuSaki> I don't get that in android
<krycek_> does ubuntu-touch work for calls/sms/3g for anything outside US/europe?
<sergiusens> popey, there's also this one here, not sure who to send to https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-terminal-app/clicker/+merge/189578
<krycek_> brazil, in my case
<OrokuSaki> yeah... odd because I know hybris was being tested on a toucpad
<ogra_> krycek_, yes
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, yeah but typically there have been udev permission bugs to fix for devices
<krycek_> ogra_: without any extra config?
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, specific to the flipped container
<OrokuSaki> I have tested all udev combo's.. well there is one issue I noticed
<ogra_> krycek_, as long as you dont need a PIn, yes ... else you need to unlock the PIN from cmdline
<OrokuSaki> "/dev/pmem" has different permissions with user and group then it does in ubuntu touch
<krycek_> ogra_: nice, thanks
<OrokuSaki> and my udev rules won't fix it.. the user or group doesn't seem to exist
<tedg> lool, Are you willing to give a green light here?  I'd like to get it landing in trunk so when release is ready, I'm there too :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, yeah, that's an important one...just for kicks try changing the owner/group to root:root
<OrokuSaki> tried that as well
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, did you try changing it to phablet:phablet?
<OrokuSaki> .... no...
<OrokuSaki> hmmm
<ogra_> or chmod a+rwx
<OrokuSaki> should any udev rules be phablet phablet?
<davmor2> ogra_: so in mtp is there a setting for default music type or something?
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm not even sure music player mode is implemented in the server yet
<ogra_> davmor2, ask cyphermox if thats supposed to work at all yet
<OrokuSaki> "/dev/pmem               0660    system      graphics" "/dev/genlock            0666    system      graphics"
<OrokuSaki> that is from my uevent.d
<davmor2> ogra_: it wants to work it shows up and everything ;)
<OrokuSaki> but I cannot seem to set those permissions in udev
<OrokuSaki> not even with chown
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, it doesn't work yet
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, but its probably still on a leash :)
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, you can sudo chown phablet:phablet?
<cyphermox> jhodapp: I just saw your ping via ogra_ re: brcm-patchram, I don't know why it's broken now... that was working quite well before
<ogra_> cyphermox, that wa jodh :)
<OrokuSaki> yep
<ogra_> *was
<cyphermox> evidently something changed somewhere and it broke brcm-patchram-plus -- I'll try to fix it
<cyphermox> ahah :)
<cyphermox> jodh: ^
<jodh> cyphermox: thanks! :)
<cyphermox> call me dyslexic :)
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, and does that fix anything for you?
<davmor2> cyphermox: shame on you getting my hopes up ;)  however I'm thinging that I might copy one of the u1ms files over to the ~/Music file and seeing if I could transfer that over :)  You know just for the hell of it :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, am i supposed to find a headset already in the new BT UI ?
<ogra_> it tells me it scans for one but does never seem to find anything
<OrokuSaki> service lightdm restart USER=phablet is this the correct way to restart the session these days?
<davmor2> ogra_: works for me
<cyphermox> davmor2:  well, you can definitely copy music files to the device to get them in the music player, but not via a music player on your desktop just yet
<cyphermox> ogra_: for some, yes
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> then mine is probably special :)
<OrokuSaki> no go.. still bad context
<cyphermox> ogra_: it should work for most, but perhaps there's something more fundamental about bluetooth first?
<cyphermox> ogra_: hciconfig -a ?
<davmor2> ogra_: you got the qa headset right :D
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, there's some other bug then...if you pastebin the logcat output I could take a quick scan for you
<ogra_> davmor2, jabra halo 2
<grondinm_> Hello guys. I would like to try building Ubuntu touch for the New Nexus 7 flo. 2 questions. 1. can i build it from funtoo? 2. When it talks about pre-built images which one would i download as none are obviously labelled for the flo?
<OrokuSaki> OpenGL doesn't start
<OrokuSaki> after surfaceflinger
<OrokuSaki> you can see a strace
<OrokuSaki> I will show you
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205076/
<jhodapp> OrokuSaki, can't really render video without OpenGL :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: should bluetooth be turn on by default?  I'm assuming it sucks juice from the battery constantly checking for devices, but I think there is a bug if you disable BT from the indicator in that it never comes back up again
<ogra_> note that i dont have my headset around, i only noticed it on the weekend
<cyphermox> ogra_: looks good. it's up to charles then :)
<ogra_> also why do we restrict ourselves to headsets ?
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/5vsErDA4 Ubuntu Touch with TouchPad
<cyphermox> davmor2: currently it is on by default yes, but I'd think the drain be minimal
 * ogra_ would realy like to use his BT speaker
<popey> stgraber: where do downloaded updates end up on the filesystem of my device?
<cyphermox> davmor2: honestly, I don't know. I figure the idea would be to fix the indicator first
<jibel> jodh, I attached the output of get_state as user phablet, var/log/udev is already there in comment 19, or do you need another log?
<cyphermox> ogra_: we shouldn't, but it seems like somehow it was coded that way so far?
<stgraber> popey: while downloading /tmp, then get moved to /cache/recovery right before rebooting, then they're removed by the upgrader once applied
<ogra_> well, thats what the new UI says now
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<ogra_> "connect a headset" ...
<cyphermox> ogra_: I think it should just work with your speaker anyway
<stgraber> popey: (/tmp/system-image specifically)
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/fcT9HFWq CM10.1 Booting on the TouchPad
<ogra_> cyphermox, it doesnt find it
<OrokuSaki> You can see the difference after surfaceflinger
<ogra_> now that one i have next to me and could gather some data
<davmor2> ogra_: daft question you have set the headset to be discoverable right?  I'm assuming yes but hey :)
<cyphermox> charles:  ^^ could you please check this out? I was wondering why only headsets as well...
<popey> stgraber: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, indeed :)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# hcitool scan
<ogra_> Scanning ...
<ogra_> 	00:0C:8A:6B:F7:F4	Bose Mini SoundLink
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^
<ogra_> cmdline finds it
<OrokuSaki> oops that last one is wrong
<ogra_> so i suppose its a UI thing
<cyphermox> ogra_: yes
<cyphermox> that's why I said charles :)
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/SyrfuiNn CM10.1 booting the touchpad
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/5vsErDA4 Ubuntu Touch with TouchPad
<Laney> the spec only asks for headsets
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#phone
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> its not like the connection procedure differs much for other BT devices
<OrokuSaki> E/Trace   ( 1028): error opening trace file: Permission denied (13) Line 72 on the UbuntuTouch paste
<OrokuSaki> I read that was because of google plus not being there or something???
<nerochiaro_> mzanetti: i forget how to have use that tool in autopilot that shows the obejct graph of a qmlscene
<nerochiaro_> mzanetti: can you remind me how to run it ?
<davmor2> ogra_, charles, cyphermox: Meh so my BT Headset that was detected with Ease on Friday isn't today
<cyphermox> davmor2: as in it's hard to detect or not detected at all?
<davmor2> cyphermox: on the setting app I see connect to headset: and the spinny icon then none detected appears
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok
<cyphermox> as before; what does hciconfig -a say?
<cyphermox> and then check if hcitool scan  finds it
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205117/
<cyphermox> I really hadn't planned on bluetooth getting broken this late, especially when I don't change stuffs
<davmor2> cyphermox: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# hcitool scan
<davmor2> Scanning ...
<davmor2> 	00:1A:7D:54:32:8D	BH99b
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://ubuntuone.com/55XfMNyfP3QtOy1q0H15X7 that's what I see and then the spinner goes away and the None Detected becomes bold again
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok, so this is a UI issue
<cyphermox> charles: ^
<cyphermox> davmor2: please file a bug about it
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do
<cyphermox> davmor2: you can attach this screenshot and the output of hciconfig, it's very useful
<cyphermox> oh, and hcitool scan as well :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: against what package settings, I'm assuming?
<cyphermox> yep
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1236397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236397 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Maguro: BLuetooth says None Detected in the ui but cli hcitool shows device" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> bfiller, tmoenicke: re- the touch events going through the OSK in landscape mode, see bug #1236360 that has a standalone QML example to reproduce the issue
<ubot5> bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236360
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: good thx
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: plug in headset that comes with your phone.  play some music (works on the headset),  now make a call (this happens on the phone not the headset for me, and I have to remove the headset to talk/hear on the phone)
<bfiller> oSoMoN: great, thanks
<oSoMoN> bfiller: do you know how I can test the URL handling in the browser? I tested with a sample QML file that does Qt.openUrlExternally("http://example.com"), but it opens a new browser instance
<bfiller> oSoMoN: opens a new instance even if browser is running already?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: we have the single instance flag set properly in the browser desktop file?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: yes, and yes
<bfiller> tedg: is the single instance stuff working yet in the image? or still waiting on stuff to land?
<lool> bfiller: there's a fake version of it right now
<lool> bfiller: the real implementation is held back
<lool> because it's mir specific and will regress the SF experience
<lool> so waiting a tiny bit more to be closer to Mir, but should go in soon
<bfiller> lool: what does the fake version do?
<lool> bfiller: it upstart-stops the app is already running, then starts it with the new URL
<lool> s/is/if
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ^^^ sounds like you are not seeing this?
<cjwatson> Can't it test whether Mir is in use and do one or the other
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> Sounds like unnecessary coupling to wait for it
<lool> yes, that's possible
<lool> tedg: ^
<oSoMoN> bfiller: nope, not seeing this, I’m seeing two instances of the browser
<lool> tedg: would you want to reinstance the upstart-stop for the SF case since we only have "resume and bring to the front" for the Mir case?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: shall we discuss this race condition in the notes-app AP tests?
<lool> tedg: that would allow landing upstart-app-launch + unity-mir right now
<bfiller> oSoMoN: finishing a hang out, will be 5 more minutes or so
<oSoMoN> bfiller: ok
<lool> bfiller, cjwatson: (Note that this was also blocked on SDK implementation to allow a running app to open an URL, which is just making it to the image, but apps aren't all updated for that)
<popey> davmor2: I don't have a headset with my phone
<sergiusens> cjwatson, lool that's what we came up with with ricmm and tedg with upstart app launch
 * tedg is confused
<lool> tedg: rolling back a bit
<davmor2> popey: man that sucks any wired headset that is mic and earphones that fits the jack if there is one then :D
<lool> tedg: UI toolkit open url thing is landing
<tedg> I thought we were dropping SF today.
<lool> tedg: apps using it are landing
<lool> tedg: well, we're trying, but it's not completely done
<lool> we could land most upstart-app-launch + unity-mir updates if we kept the saucy implementation on SF and the current implementation for Mir
<tedg> I'm not sure what "saucy implementation" is.
<tedg> Or why we care about SF for a day.
<cwayne_> \o/, got my fitbit app working with usermetrics :D
<tedg> cwayne_, Wow, cool!
<ogra_> tedg, erm, all ports run SF
<ogra_> (and surely will for a while)
<tedg> ogra_, Well, then, let's give them a reason to port to Mir!
 * ogra_ doubts they wont be able without a lot of support from the Mir team 
<ogra_> *they *will* be able
<lool> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-1230404/+merge/189513 getting a sceneselector failing test on mako!  :-)
<OrokuSaki_> When Mir comes out.. we will be using Hybris to talk to Mir instead of SurfaceFlinger?
<OrokuSaki_> Where does the egl driver come from? the lxc container not running flinger?
<ogra_> Mir is already in the official images
<ogra_> many of us use it (you can switch it on optionally)
<AskUbuntu> Extend existing QML Component from C++ plugin | http://askubuntu.com/q/354895
<ogra_> (ask in #ubuntu-mir about more details :) )
<lool> dobey: can you try this: 1) add U1 account, 2) add another U1 account, 3) remove one account, 4) try removing the second account
<lool> the latter doens't work for me, but that's using the old ubuntuonline-accounts
<dobey> lool: just added a second account and removed both here, and it worked ok.
<lool> dobey: ok thanks!
<dobey> lool: there was a weird crash i was getting with the online accounts code when doing something similar in testing, on my workstation, though. DONE: reviews, u1-creds release, debugging/ranting
<dobey> TODO: releases, maybe some bug fixes
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234348
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1234348 not found
<dobey> crap
<dobey> ignore the done/todo stuff
<dobey> lool: there was a weird crash i was getting with the online accounts code when doing something similar in testing, on my workstation, though. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234348
<dobey> is what that should have been :)
<lool> right
<lool> I'm getting what appear to be crashes too
<dobey> possibly the same crash then
<mpt> seb128, remember the issue with the Back button in System Settings screens accessed from indicators?
<dobey> need to get mardy to look at that bug i guess
<seb128> mpt, yes
<seb128> mpt, did you have that meeting? what's the output?
<mpt> seb128, the conclusion from the design meeting today is that the Back button should always behave as an Up button
<seb128> mpt, ok, so we should have it when directly opening a panel as well then?
<mpt> seb128, so for example, it doesn't matter whether you accessed the "Location access" settings from the location indicator or from the "Security & Privacy" screen, the "Back" button should take you to "Security & Privacy" regardless.
<bfiller> lool: we are getting failures in random tests of media player because the codecs are crashing the media player app, rsalveti, jhodapp we need some help figuring this out
<rsalveti> bfiller: I'll investigate that later today still
<lool> bfiller: ok
<lool> bfiller: it's certainly unrelated, so you might want to force this in
<OrokuSaki_> OH.. wow.. https://gitorious.org/mertp/kernel-clean/source/e32dd173f13bb9f2961567a0fe719c9c6150482b:
<OrokuSaki_> https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptation/Touchpad
<OrokuSaki_> I should try that kernel!
<seb128> mpt, the issue was more "what if do <battery indicator> -> settings, that opens directly the battery control"
<bfiller> lool: yup, fginther can you have a look at this MR and get it mreged? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-1230404/+merge/189513
<bfiller> fginther: seems tests failures are due to known issue with media playback crashes
<mpt> seb128, it goes to the top-level System Settings screen
<seb128> mpt, should it have a "back" and should the back take you to... (back would be the indicator)
<seb128> mpt, ok, thanks
<seb128> Laney, ^fyi
<ogra_> jodh, notify-disk-writeable, is that as user or root ?
<jodh> ogra_: non-user. jibel already tried it - didn't help
<Laney> seb128: okay then
<Laney> I can do that patch
<ogra_> ah, k
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> jodh, hmm, what i see on maguro is that while the screen is on each VSYNC from the graphics driver seems to create an event
<jodh> ogra_: that's the same as the referenced bug (1234743).
<ogra_> yeah, likely
<ogra_> iirc Mir needs these events though
<ogra_> wont be easy to work around that
<jodh> ogra_: the memory failing to fall issue almost feels like a compiler issue as upstart does automatic garbage collection and the state dump lgtm.
<jodh> ogra_: it would be reeeeeeeally useful to have a device over here :)
<ogra_> jodh, yes :(
<ogra_> dont we have someone near you who has one ?
<jodh> ogra_: where are the build logs for this build for maguro/mako/grouper?
<ogra_> you mean image build ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20131005/livecd-20131005-armhf.out
<fginther> bfiller, lool, done
<lool> fginther: thanks
<bfiller> fginther: thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: out of interest why do we still have elements of gstreamer 0.10 on touch with 1.0 installed?
<ogra_> davmor2, because some Qt bits require it still
<ogra_> patches accepted :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no I was just looking into why rad.io didn't work any more and got a gstreamer listing so thought I would ask :)
<daker> jhodapp: hi, do you have any idea what changed from gst 0.10 to 1.0 ?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, if I unregister an app, click list doesn't show it listed anymore but click list --manifest does; is that something you know about?
<mfisch> seb128: ping
<seb128> mfisch, hey
<mfisch> seb128: have you guys made progress/decisions on how you will configure maliit?
<mfisch> seb128: specifically how can users switch the keyboard language
<seb128> mfisch, ubuntu-keyboard config is going to be gsettings
<jhodapp> daker, yes, quite a bit
<mfisch> seb128: so maliit.conf will be unused?
<slangasek> lool: android should still show up in the output of that call, AFAIK
<seb128> mfisch, e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-gsettings/+merge/187722
<daker> jhodapp: my app doesn't work anymore, it was working with 0.10 /cc davmor2
<jhodapp> daker, take a look at this: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/tree/docs/random/porting-to-1.0
<dholbach> did anyone hear of issues doing calls (like only the second call actually gets through, or I can only hear the other person on the second call), possibly only on maguro?
<jhodapp> daker, what's your app? any reason you started with 0.10 and not 1.0 right away?
<lool> slangasek: didn't find what was holding the fs read-write then
<seb128> mfisch, , not sure, better to check with tmoenicke or attente, I didn't follow the details
<sergiusens> cjwatson, nevermind, just a goof of mine
<slangasek> lool: hmm :/
<mfisch> seb128: moving this into gsettings is perfect, did I miss this in your "settings update" email?
<daker> jhodapp: i am getting empty page http://i.imgur.com/DPNmrq5.png
<seb128> mfisch, I didn't do those recently, I was away for holidays and then thing went a bit crazy, I should resume them
<daker> jhodapp: no particular reason...
<daker> jhodapp: here is the c++ code https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/plugin/player.cpp
<mfisch> seb128: we were shipping a customized maliit.conf which will no longer work, but we hated that solution anyway
<seb128> mfisch, ok, sorry about the lack of notice, those are still moving parts
<mfisch> seb128: sure, np
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ... good, that sounded bizarre :)
<mfisch> seb128: okay, so people asked us if you can switch keyboard language w/o a reboot, do you know if that will work?
<xnox> ogra_: stgraber: it seems like something funny is going on in my android image, it somehow doesn't get mount namespaces or some-such as I have to mount "system" in ${rootmnt}/system ( ubuntu system.img loop.mnt ) for android's init inside lxc, to find /system/bin/* binaries.
<ogra_> xnox, why dont you concentrate on normal flipped before trying system image
<seb128> mfisch, I don't know, I've not really be involved in the osk work, attente is doing the settings side and tmoenicke/bfiller know about the osk itself and what work is going there (gusch might be involved as well seeing the mp I pointed you)
<seb128> mfisch, so better to ask those guys
<mfisch> seb128: will do thanks
<gusch> mfisch: language change is on the list of tmoenicke - should work without reboot as far as I know
<mfisch> gusch: thanks, I'll email to confirm
<xnox> ogra_: because normal flipped didn't even boot to rootfs for me. With system.img I can have yaffs2 -> file -> loop mount normal ext4. I cannot do direct ext4 on the mtd. =(
<ogra_> xnox, that wont really get you further though
<ogra_> you need at least boot into the ubuntu rootfs to be able to move on
<seb128> mfisch, yw
<ogra_> i'll see if i can find some time this week to look into the emu stuff
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, i have rootfs and android booting now.
<ogra_> xnox, then you should have adbd too
<xnox> ogra_: nope, somehow it's not built for goldfish device =)
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> its an armhf ubuntu binary
<xnox> ogra_: i have serial console to ubuntu rootfs, so I am ok.
<xnox> ogra_: well yeah, but to talk to the host via qemu, it cannot do adb-over-usb, it must do it adb-over-qemud. and qemud is not running at the moment.
<ogra_> ah k
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205627/
<ogra_> why cant you attach a USB host device to a qemu one ?
<xnox> ogra_: no.
<dbarth> hey there; just curious, do you guys have a tip to activate your sim card pin automatically?
<xnox> ogra_: no support for such things in the android's emulator.
<ogra_> thats a generic qemu feature
<xnox> ogra_: passing -usb qemu options do nothing. =/
<ogra_> at leats it used to be when i still poked around in beagle images years ago
<ogra_> bah
<xnox> hm.....
<lool> popey: any suggestion for the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/url-handler/+merge/188937 ?
<xnox> at the moment kernel panics are not helping me.
<popey> lool: perhaps request a review from the music app devs?
<popey> lool: ahayzen is around (music dev) - how can he test it?
<lool> ahayzen: Hey there
<ahayzen> lool, o/
<lool> ahayzen: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/url-handler/+merge/188937 ?
<lool> ahayzen: to test, you'd want latest proposed image #84
<ahayzen> lool, is there a way of testing on the device easily?
<lool> popey, ogra_: #84 is up by the way  :-)
<ahayzen> lool, just reflash it?
<popey> super
<lool> ahayzen: or update to it
<popey> flashing...
<OrokuSaki_> You guys think I should include this patch? 61c482e: tty: add 'active' sysfs attribute to tty0 and console device
<OrokuSaki_> https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptation/Touchpad
<xnox> ogra_: plus "imitating" system.img layout is not that bad, given that I touch ".writable_image" ahead of time.
<ogra_> xnox, well, as long as you are sure you dont mix and mash the two systems
<popey> 753371
<popey> bah
<xnox> ogra_: quite.
<ogra_> popey, generate a new token
<popey> :þ
<popey> lool: 84 feels good
<popey> back in 15
<popey> not seeing 84 on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ yet?
<ogra_> yeah, it takes a while until they show up on the dashboard
 * ogra_ is still waiting for the download to finish
<bfiller> mfisch: keyboard layout switching not working yet
<bfiller> for langs that is
<xnox> ogra_: bah, my systemimage doesn't have a label, thus update-grub doesn't find it! hence the manual hackery.
<mfisch> bfiller: ok, but eventually it will work w/o a reboot?
<xnox> ogra_: will fix.
<bfiller> mfisch: yes
<mfisch> thanks
<ogra_> great
<cjwatson> mhall119: Did you get the app of yours that we talked about upgraded to Friends 0.2?
<mhall119> cjwatson: not yet, no, but it's in a click package not deb so don't wait for me to remove Friends 0.1
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^-
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<ogra_> clock apps are luckily not bound to the release schedule
<ogra_> *click
<mhall119> I'll even unpublish it if that makes things easier/better, since Karma Machine is a better Reddit app than mine anyway
<cjwatson> your call ...
<mhall119> if it doesn't cause a problem for you, I'll leave it there to encourage me to upgrade it :)
<cjwatson> it doesn't given that nothing has any way to check
<ogra_> well, it gives us the opptortunity to add checks now that we have a known broken app :)
<mfisch> Kaleo: ping
<lool> ahayzen: did you get the update?
<ahayzen> lool, i've reflashed just trying to build a deb and get it installed on the device
<lool> ahayzen: cool
<ahayzen> lool, should i be using start application APP_ID=music-app APP_URIS="file:///home/phablet/Music/woot"? to test?
<tedg> ahayzen, You probably should use either upstart-app-launch utility or the url-dispatcher one.
<ahayzen> tedg, how would i do tht?
<tedg> Calling start directly will probably work... but not advisable.
<tedg> ahayzen, $ url-dispatcher file:///home/phablet/Music/woot
<tedg> ahayzen, You might need url-dispatcher-tools package, not sure if that one is there or not.
<ahayzen> tedg, bash: url-dispatcher: command not found :/
<lool> ahayzen: right; this simulates how url-dispatcher opens music:// URLs, you could either do that or click on music files from scopes; note that you need to put a real pathname there, not woot obviously  :-)
<tedg> ahayzen, $ upstart-app-launch music-app file:///home/phablet/Music/woot
<ahayzen> ah my debian install seems to have failed :/ damn
<lool> ahayzen: the cmdline is the only way to test sending multiple URLs, but we don't really use this right now
<lool> tedg: upstart-app-launch isn't seeded though
<lool> ahayzen: what's interesting is that the first time it should start the app with the file on the cmdline, the second-time it should tell it to switch playing something else
<tedg> lool, Oh, I thought click was using it...
<ahayzen> lool, i'm getting qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of '' when i run music-app must have done something wrong :/
<tedg> Fine: $ gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.URLDispatcher --object-path /com/canonical/URLDispatcher --method com.canonical.URLDispatcher.DispatchURL file:///home/phablet/Music/woot
<tedg> :-)
<lool> tedg: if it is it's broken, could you check?
<lool> ahayzen: is this on a phone?
<lool> ahayzen: are you running this as ~phablet?
<ahayzen> lool, i'm running from adb shell
<lool> ahayzen: as root?
<ahayzen> lool, yeah
<lool> ahayzen: should be run as ~phablet
<ahayzen> lool, ah ok
<ogra_> ahayzen, sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> that will make sure you get all the environment you need
<ahayzen> module PowerD is not install :/
<ahayzen> i'll rebuild without the import
<tedg> lool, Not sure how to do that.  cjwatson, do you know if click needs upstart-app-launch-tools?  If so, does it need to be seeded?
<cjwatson> tedg: it can take advantage of it if it's installed, to fine-tune removal
<cjwatson> tedg: it's not a hard dependency, but I think it should be seeded if you're happy for it to be installed by default
<tedg> cjwatson, Yeah, I think so.  It's also useful for debugging.
<cjwatson> Sounds like JFDI :)
<tedg> I should write some man pages....
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, yup.
<ogra_> tedg, lool is just doing seed changes anyway, probably he could add that
<lool> tedg: let me pick this up
<tedg> Oh, I just proposed a merge, either way.
<tedg> Wait, it errord.  You do it :-)
<lool> seeded
<lool> well needs an upload still
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<balloons> m-b-o, hello
<m-b-o> balloons: can the test for switching tabs be unskipped?
<m-b-o> you remember, the loop?
<balloons> m-b-o, yes
<balloons> that bug has long been fixed.
<balloons> however there is/was a new bug with switch by index, is it using that/
<m-b-o> balloons, hmm, there's a "switch_to_tab_by_index()", I guess that's an emulator call
<balloons> m-b-o, yep that's it
<balloons> m-b-o, the changes should have landed by now, but I don't have the bug handy
<balloons> meaning it should work
<m-b-o> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tab-index/+merge/188769 ?
<balloons> m-b-o, yep
<m-b-o> okay, will unskip the test
<lool> ahayzen: no luck?
<ahayzen> lool, no it froze when i ran music-app :/
<lool> ahayzen: like when launching it?
<ahayzen> lool, and it is like the app is too big for the screen very strange
<lool> ahayzen: ah that sounds like you don't have the right SDK
<ahayzen> lool, yeah when i run music-app in the terminal on the phone
<lool> ahayzen: is this with #84?
<ahayzen> lool, how can i check
<lool> ahayzen: system-image-cli -i
<ahayzen> lool, FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'
<mhall119> pmcgowan: where is the API for accessing the infographics?
<lool> ahayzen: which device is this on?
<ahayzen> lool, Nexus 4
<lool> ahayzen: how did you flash it?
<ahayzen> lool, sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b
<lool> ahayzen: ok, so I think you're on the "stable" image
<pmcgowan> mhall119, not sure ask bfiller, but we are restricting its usage right now
<lool> ahayzen: the updated ui-toolkit is only in the "proposed" image
<ahayzen> lool, and then i did adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_imag
<ahayzen> lool, how do i get tht?
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<lool> ahayzen: you may either flash to latest image, or upgrade some packages manually albeit in my experience this often ends in fs corruption
<lool> ahayzen: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed -d mako
<lool> that should backup /some/ files
<lool> but not everything
<ahayzen> lool, not worried about backup the files tbh its a dev phone so just gets wiped each time :)
<ahayzen> lool, thts running i'll see wht happens
<ahayzen> lool, wht i did last time was branch ur code... build a deb package on the laptop then push the deb to the device and install it...tht is correct?
<karni> mhall119: Would you happen to have an idea how would we show of Qt integration when develping apps for Ubuntu phone? Something that is not obviously QML, but shows off why we're talking about *Qt* specifically.
<karni> ↑ question to anyone with an idea how to demo Qt integration on Ubuntu touch :)
<mhall119> karni: I don't quite understand the question
<lool> ahayzen: sounds good to me!
<karni> mhall119: How can we show of leveraging power of Qt on Ubuntu Touch?
<karni> mhall119: We have examples of QML and HTML5, how easy it is to use them. We were wondering together with achiang how can we show leveraging Qt integration on Ubuntu touch.
<bfiller> mhall119: ong
<bef0rd> Qml is Qt ?
<karni> bef0rd: not really
<mhall119> karni: ah, you mean using C++ and Qt?
<karni> QML is a Qt module
<karni> mhall119: perhaps. for instance, a Unity plugin is far to complex to show off on one slide
<mhall119> karni: we plan to add a section for C++, like we have for QML, as soon as we can put together the content for it
<mhall119> bfiller: hey, do we have API docs for the infographics?
<mhall119> bfiller: also, what are the requirements/restrictons on their use
<karni> mhall119: Right. Perhaps you might have a simple idea for me what we could show off? The conference is next Monday, so we won't be able to wait for the c++ section.
<bfiller> mhall119: don't know about api docs but it's in code libusermetrics I believe has the qml bindings, pete-woods would know
<mhall119> karni: well you can use some of the default apps, like gallery-app
<pete-woods> bfiller, mhall119: libusermetrics does have QML bindings, yes
<karni> mhall119: I see. Could you tell me under which project can I find it on lp? Is it under ubuntu-touch or some sort of core apps project?
<karni> bef0rd: FYI :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QML
<pete-woods> bfiller, mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/view/head:/examples/metrics_declarative.qml
<mhall119> thanks pete-woods
<karni> mhall119: found it :) thanks!
<mhall119> pete-woods: how do I build the docs for that?
<pete-woods> mhall119: they should already be being published: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/
<pete-woods> but it looks like the qml example isn't there
<mhall119> thanks pete-woods
<dobey> karni: you want to show code on a slide, or just something that works and is written in c++/qt that is integrated into a qml thing?
<karni> dobey: Ideally at least a snippet of code + screenshot. If a simple example is rather hard to find, probably the latter.
<karni> dobey: That's in the more technical part of the presentation.
<wellsb> mhall119: Thanks for finding the infographics information.  I was looking for it after seeing cwayne_'s post.  What are the restrictions on usage?
<dobey> karni: well, C++ is going to take a lot more LOC than QML will, so showing a tiny bit of code that does much isn't going to be very easy. you could maybe write a simple Hello World app in C++ or something, but it's not going to really show much in the way of "integration"
<ahayzen> lool, ok so the app is now the right size, but when i run it from the terminal on the phone it seems to freeze after startup
<ahayzen> lool, and if i run if from the adb shell it doesn't even appear on the phone
<karni> dobey: I thought so. Thanks for your opinion, dobey!
<lool> ahayzen: how do you run it?
<ahayzen> lool, $ music-app
<lool> ahayzen: yeah, that's expected not to work from adb shell
<lool> ahayzen: concerning the freezes, did the one installed before that work?
<achiang> dobey: karni: i think i have a perfect example... i'll grab some exif parsing code from the gallery app
<dobey> karni: the u1 account stuff in the online accounts settings though, is a combination of c++ and qml.
<karni> achiang: \o/
<mhall119> bfiller: pete-woods: can either of you comments towards what apps can and can't do with the infgraphics API as a matter of policy?
<achiang> dobey: karni: now to figure out in the qml where we might display that info
<ahayzen> lool, idk i'm not sure if it because i'm running from inside the terminal app
<lool> ahayzen: for it to work from adb shell, you need the "start " syntax I mentioned earlier
<lool> ahayzen: and that needs to be launched as ~phablet
<lool> ahayzen: does "start application APP_ID=music-app" work?
<lool> ahayzen: freeze >> I would suspect something else is going on, but can't tell why
<cwayne_> mhall119, wellsb would it be helpful for me to write a quick blog post about using the qml bindings?  it's super simple to understand from those examples, but they're not very well publicized
<bfiller> mhall119: I'm not sure, think they need an apparmour profile that allows it, jamie?
<ahayzen> lool, it says its running in a process but have yet to see anything appear on the device
<pete-woods> mhall119: apps aren't supposed to be using it AFAIK, I thought it was an internal API
<mhall119> cwayne_: that'll depend on the restrictions on their use
<mhall119> cwayne_: not much reason to tell people how to use it, if we're not going to let them
<lool> ahayzen: hmm that's odd
<lool> ahayzen: maybe kill all the running apps first
<ahayzen> lool, none displayed as running in the app
<cwayne_> mhall119, fair enough, although im not sure what the point of writing qml bindings would be if we're not gonna let people use them
<achiang> dobey: karni: huh, i'm not actually seeing any QML code in the gallery app at all ;)
<karni> dobey: nvm, we found it
<mhall119> cwayne_: it could be a temporary prohibition on their use until the security aspect is fully undesrstood
<achiang> dobey: sorry, i am dumb!
<cwayne_> mhall119, fair enough
<lool> ahayzen: hmm not sure what's going on
<ahayzen> lool, neither do i :/
<dobey> achiang: i know nothing about the gallery app :)
<achiang> dobey: where do you use c++ in the u1 app?
<karni> Hey guys. Who's familiar with the hud? Is it hard to add a context button to hud?
<dobey> achiang: all of the backend work is in C++. qml only provides the UI we embed into system-settings for adding the account
<achiang> dobey: i see
<achiang> dobey: i think i'll keep plugging away trying to grok the gallery app source, because that example will make a lot more sense to a room of app devs
<achiang> dobey: thanks for your help though!
<dobey> sure
<ahayzen> lool, have u managed to get it to work on ur device?
<lool> ahayzen: so with #84, not with my own branch, music-app starts when I "start application APP_ID=music-app"
<lool> but then it spins loading files forever
<lool> which sounds like a bug
<ahayzen> lool, do u actually have any music on the device?
<lool> no
<ahayzen> lool, lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/library-empty-fix will hopefully fix tht :)
<lool> ahayzen: good  :-)
<lool> ahayzen: building a package now
<ahayzen> lool, needs some work to stop it flickering up when u actually do have tracks but its getting there...cool
<lool> ahayzen: so I've put some music
<lool> ahayzen: current app kind of starts on #84 now
<ahayzen> lool, kind of?
<lool> ahayzen: there are issues in the music-scope
<lool> not relted to music-app
<lool> ahayzen: the start thing works for me
<lool> with no file
<lool> ahayzen: ah the URI thing doesn't work
<ahayzen> lool, :/
<ahayzen> lool, wht happens?
<lool> ah sorry it worked on second try
<lool> not sure why
<lool> might be timing, I killed it and ran it immediately
<lool> phablet   5064 31.6  4.1 376716 78596 ?        Ssl  18:44   0:04              \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file= --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<lool> it's not getting the --file= thing
<ahayzen> uhoh
<lool> ah my bad, forgot an S in APP_URI
<lool> ahayzen: ok, this works in current #84 image: start application APP_ID=music-app APP_URIS=file:///hme/phablet/Music/bilan-et-perspectives-cd-cd-03-monde-de-droite.flac
<lool> with a valid URI
<ahayzen> lool, start: Env must be KEY=VALUE pairs....oh spaces..
<lool> ahayzen: now trying my .deb
<ahayzen> lool, i get application start/running, process 2396 but nothing happens on the device
<lool> ahayzen: yeah it's broken somehow
<lool> now idea how though
<ahayzen> lool, how did u do it the first time?
<dobey> mhr3: where does the existing broken apps scope live exactly? is it unity-lens-applications? or something else?
<mhr3> dobey, yes
<mhr3> unity-lens-applications
<lool> ahayzen: I hand deployed the updated qml files
<ahayzen> lool, ok... are the core apps deployed via click package on the device rather than debian?
<lool> no
<lool> not yet
<lool> soon deployed as click though
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> wonder wht is happening then
<lool> ahayzen: ah I know
<lool> ahayzen: you need to install qtpowerd bindings
<ahayzen> lool, i commented out the import
<lool> ahayzen: there is code in the qml file to comment out too
<lool> ahayzen: you want qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1
<ahayzen> lool, cause thts wht i have to do on the laptop
<lool> how is it that the dep isn't there
<lool> file:///usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml:25 module "Powerd" is not installed^M
<lool> that should be qtpowerd
<lool> ahayzen: let me update my branch
<ahayzen> lool, music-app.qml:25 module "Powerd" is not installed is wht u get
<lool> ahayzen: yes, that's because it got renamed
<ahayzen> lool, ah
<ahayzen> lool, did https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/qtpowerd-rename/+merge/188728 get reverted or something?
<lool> ahayzen: try pulling my branch, I merged with trunk now
<lool> building myself a .deb
<cyphermox> davmor2: poke?
<lool> ahayzen: so now it starts and plays the first time
<ahayzen> lool, did u run from a phablet user inside a adb shell?
<lool> ahayzen: but when trying to change URL, it doesn't work -- because I don't have the latest upstart-app-launch
<lool> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> lool, wht cmd did u use?
<ahayzen> lool, so i can try
<lool> ahayzen: start application APP_ID=music-app APP_URIS=file:///hme/phablet/Music/bilan-et-perspectives-cd-cd-08-septembre.flac
<lool> but just start application APP_ID=music-app should work
<lool> ahayzen: so to sum up because it's a bit complex, using the latest branch revision + #84, it should start with or without URL, and it will be killed if you pass it another URL while running; if you update to upstart-app-launch packages from ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build it will change the playing song to the newone
<ahayzen> lool, nothing :/ i've probably done something to the install... when i run music-app i get the debugging in the terminal but yet again nothing on screen :(
<lool> ahayzen: do you run it with start as above?
<ahayzen> i ran phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ start application APP_ID=music-app
<lool> ahayzen: check ~phablet/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-music-app-.log
<ahayzen> lool, ** (process:2887): ERROR **: Unable to submit Zeitgeist Event: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.zeitgeist.Engine was not provided by any .service files
<ahayzen> lool, and ** (process:2886): WARNING **: Unable to exec: No such file or directory
<ahayzen> lool, they are both repeated loads of times
<lool> ahayzen: the Zeitgeist one yu can ignore
<lool> ahayzen: what are the last lines?
<ahayzen> lool, wht i posted
<ahayzen> lool, it goes file not found then Zeitgeist
<lool> ahayzen: want to try my .deb?
<ahayzen> lool, yh
<lool> ahayzen: http://people.dooz.org/~lool/music-app_0.7_all.deb
<ahayzen> lool, thx
<om26er> what happened to the image size ? It was like 204MB now its 248Mb what changed ? I hope we are not pulling in something useless ?
<ahayzen> lool, same :/ probably something else i have broken
<lool> om26er: langpakcs
<lool> ahayzen: did you install stuff?
<lool> ahayzen: does the app start if you press the icon?
<om26er> lool, thanks, that would make sense.
<ahayzen> lool, the icon doesn't even exist, i've had this before after running apps from developer mode tht the main one breaks
<ahayzen> lool, it was there a second ago but has gone now :(
<bertderphurp> hey guys, any working version for the nexus 4 outthere ?
<lool> ahayzen: that's bad
<lool> ahayzen: if you rebooted a bunch of times in write mode, you might have had fs corruption like I do often
<lool> ahayzen: maybe reflash + install this .deb
<ahayzen> lool, it happens quite often just assumed it was to do with me using the developer mode so much to test other branches
<ahayzen> lool, ok i'll try tht
<mfisch> stgraber, lool: I'm about to propose a change for adding custom fonts by dropping in a /etc/fonts/local.conf that points to /custom. It works fine, but the whole font list would be faster if /var/cache/fontconfig was writable, any objections to me adding that to writable-paths?
<mfisch> "faster" as determined by running fc-list
<lool> mfisch: we're running out of time
<mfisch> lool: we can probably do this post 13.10 if it's an issue, I know we're pretty much locked
<lool> mfisch: yeah; sorry, it's too much risk to lose cycles unbreaking stuff
<stgraber> mfisch: so one thing that bothers me a bit is that our read-only image contains files in there, so if we are to make this writable, we'd have to confirm first that those get properly re-generated on first boot
<mfisch> lool: understand, when do the floodgates re-open?
<mfisch> stgraber: they're being rebuilt on boot
<mfisch> stgraber: on every boot from what I see
<lool> mfisch: 19th or so?
<mfisch> lool: sure we can delay until then
<lool> mfisch: but we might need a 13.10 + changes base
<lool> mfisch: rather than 14.04
<mfisch> lool: we will certainly have that. From our POV once we've ID'd a technical solution it's low risk so I can move on to something else
<mfisch> stgraber: I should clarify, when it's writable, it gets regenerated on reboot
<mfisch> but whether I do that is orthogonal to the real change I want to make, a local.conf for fonts
<stgraber> mfisch: ok, sounds good to me, so feel free to add to writable-paths whenever lool is happy with this landing
<mfisch> stgraber: can /etc/fonts/local.conf go in lxc-android-config or do we have another config-type package I can drop it in?
<achiang> mfisch: lool: i do not think there is a strict need to target 13.10
<mfisch> achiang: agreed
<achiang> mfisch: lool: so we'd be fine to go in as part of 14.04 development
<lool> Cool
<lool> achiang, mfisch: Thanks, that's less pressure on the landing pipeline
<lool> Saviq: Hmm so I seem to have an unity8 regression in #84 with music playback: I can't see the title of songs anymore on music-scope, and these aren't listed in home scope either
<lool> looks like mediascanner isn't doing its job
<ahayzen> lool, i just reflashed it but i think it has restored everything back cause the music app icon still doesn't exist :/
<mfisch> lool: are you keeping the landing pipeline after 13.10 ships?
<lool> ahayzen: that's ... odd
<lool> ahayzen: I dont see what would be causing this
<lool> ahayzen: anyway, if you want to not keep a backup, pass --no-backup
<ahayzen> lool, i'll try tht cause i seem to have all my music as well
<lool> mfisch: Not for 14.04, not in this way; don't know about 13.10 updates
<lool> ahayzen: Hmm it sounds like you haven't really flashed
<ahayzen> lool, i can see it restoring everything back at the end of the process
<ahayzen> lool, trying now with the extra arg
<fginther> sergiusens, any idea why I wouldn't be able to flash my device from the 'jenkins' user on my local machine?
<sergiusens> fginther, use sudo; you need to have the seat
<lool> fginther: android-tools sets up some udev rules for the active user
<sergiusens> fginther, so I mean, either sudo or active user
<fginther> sergiusens, lool, ah. thank you
<mhall119> popey: we should consider infographics data for core apps 2.0 features
<popey> mhall119: good call
<popey> lool: tests finished?
<lool> popey: looking!
<lool> popey: do you put music up there?
<lool> popey: I seem to lack song names on the scopes, do you?
<lool> popey: there's something wrong, the passrate is way too high
<ahayzen> lool, music app is back!
<lool> ahayzen: cool!
<lool> ahayzen: Quick!  break it!  ;-)
<lool> ahayzen: /me crosses finger on the .deb
<ahayzen> lool, ok i left the normal music-app there and ran start application APP_ID=music-app and tht worked
<ahayzen> lool, now to copy ur deb
<popey> lool: just copyng some music & videos now
<lool> popey: pmcgowan says webapps don't work
<lool> indeed twitter doesn't come up
<popey> hmm, missed that
<popey> yup, confirmed
<ahayzen> lool, right tht worked! now to put some music on and actually test wht we were supposed to be testing :)
<ahayzen> lool, it started the app but didn't play it :/
<bschaefer> hello, how do you make the ubuntu-system flash read/write? (as it seems to be read only by default)
<popey> touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> then reboot
<bschaefer> thanks!
<popey> you lose the ability to do OTA updates when you do that though
<bschaefer> that shouldn't be much of a big deal, im trying to test out a package :)
<pmcgowan> popey, lool what changed?
<popey> pmcgowan: can't see what would affect it here http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20131007.html
<pmcgowan> popey, new browser went in friday
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, webbrowser-app tells me it doesnt know the enable-back-forward or webapp arguments
<lool> pmcgowan: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131007.changes
<popey> pmcgowan: twitter works on the image we put out today though
<popey> built on saturday iirc
<lool> so #83 works and #84 doesn't work
<popey> yes
<lool> are these click?
<lool> click-apparmor changed
<popey> yes
<lool> [10426.055942] type=1400 audit(1381175623.667:90): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1550 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3" name="/android/system/etc/media_codecs.xml" pid=7917 comm="webbrowser-app" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> i assume so given it's in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter
<lool> jdstrand: click-apparmor regression it seems
<jdstrand> that is not because of click-apparmor
<lool> pmcgowan: ^
<jdstrand> lool: no
<pmcgowan> lool, not so sure
<jdstrand> that is underlying changes to the system
<pmcgowan> why doesnt the browser take the webapp switch?
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, ^^
<jdstrand> the pending apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu package will have a fix for that denial
<jdstrand> (click-apparmor doesn't ship any policy)
<jdstrand> also, I'm pretty sure the app works without that denial being fixed (I saw it friday)
<jdstrand> what is the failure?
<popey> how can i launch pre-installed apps via upstart?
<jdstrand> popey: should be the same: start application APP_ID=...
<mhall119> popey: turns out my LP email settings didn't have be subscrived to the avengers list, I should start getting those emails now :)
<jdstrand> popey: the trick is knowing the APP_ID
<popey> yeah, its the .desktop file AIUI
<jdstrand> iirc, it is everything before .desktop
<jdstrand> but maybe it includes .desktop, not sure otoh
<jdstrand> lool: what is the failure?
<lool> jdstrand: blank screen when launching twitter app
<lool> nothing when launching facebook app
<popey> so start    APP_ID=com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter
<popey> what goes in the gap?
<lool> jdstrand: I'm getting other failures
<jdstrand> popey: 'application'
<lool> jdstrand: sorry other denials
<lool> [10425.405675] type=1400 audit(1381175623.016:88): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1550 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3" name="/home/phablet/.cache/gstreamer-1.0/registry.arm.bin" pid=7917 comm="webbrowser-app" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<lool> jdstrand: I wonder if it's due to new thumbnailer
<popey> ah
<popey> duh
<lool> pmcgowan: ^
<jdstrand> lool: that denial is harmless
<jdstrand> lool: that came because of the new gstreamer
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, it should ... all webapps should roughly be "--webapp --enabled-back-forward" etc.
<lool> jdstrand: we did add a thumbnailer plugin to SDK
<lool> and also: [10425.411657] type=1400 audit(1381175623.026:89): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=7917 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3" name="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gstreamer1.0/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner" pid=7934 comm="webbrowser-app" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<jdstrand> lool: but I will have it silenced in the next apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, if I use those options browser says it doesnt know them, if I remove them then it runs
<jdstrand> lool: that last one I think needs to be fixed. also because of gstreamer
<jdstrand> man, this gstreamer update is a serious pain
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, we should be backing it out tomorrow, at least from the sdk
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, doesn't make sense at all, this code hasn't changed for some time already ... having a look
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, upi launch it directly thru ssh ?
<alex-abreu> upi=you ...
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, I ssh in and run webbrowser-app
<pmcgowan> webbrowser-app --help, or --webapp
<alex-abreu> yeah
<pmcgowan> with desktop file jint
<pmcgowan> hint
<jdstrand> lool: you are testing that manually?
<lool> jdstrand: No, this is what I found in logs when running twitter app
<lool> jdstrand: didn't know what regressed, there was a click-apparmor update, I thought I'd blame it on you as usual  ;-)
<jdstrand> lool: you didn't launch the twitter app on your system?
<lool> jdstrand: I launched the twitter app from image #84, it didn't start, I grep-ed dmesg on mako and found these
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> yes, some are harmless. one I think may not be
<lool> but it seems it's a webbrowser-app cmdline flag
<lool> jdstrand: the gst-plugin-scanner thing I think is called when the registry is missing to update it, or when the registry is out of date
<jdstrand> ok, well, that's good, but I am trying to get the apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu tested and ready so all these will go away
<lool> jdstrand: it's in the home dir, so can't pregenerate on package install; the first gstreamer app starting generates it
<jdstrand> lool: I have grouper with 83-- is just apt-get dist-upgrading going to get me what is in 84?
<lool> jdstrand: it should, might pull in slightly more stuff though
<jdstrand> lool: re pregenerating--  fyi, apps are allowed to execute that but the aren't allowed to write out the registry, but can read the registry
<lool> ok
<jdstrand> it's worked fine until now-- I think the denial is harmless
<jdstrand> but I will verify
<mhall119> nik90: ping
<pmcgowan> lool, alex-abreu not sure how this could be, but it seems like an old binary of the browser app
<mhall119> popey: does shorts refresh work for you?
 * popey checks
<pmcgowan> installing directly from the archive to my desktop has the new options
<mhall119> mine seems to get stuck spinnings it's wheels but going nowhere
<popey> works here
<popey> on #84
<popey> hmm, spins on #83
<lool> mhall119: i also get a hang on refresh
<lool> on #84
 * mhall119 is on #83
<lool> now it works
<lool> it worked on first launch, then hung on refresh (didn't spin), then worked on subsequent runs + refreshes
<mhall119> so I guess I need to wait for build >= #84 to be promoted
<lool> pmcgowan: I can get twitter if I run: webbrowser-app --enable-back-forward --webapp --webappUrlPatterns=https?://mobile.twitter.com/* https://mobile.twitter.com/ --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<lool> mhall119: or take it from -proposed
<lool> mhall119: probably wont be promoted since we have a webapp regresion
<lool> *regression
<pmcgowan> lool, I cannot and neither can alex-abreu
<mhall119> lool: I'll wait then, I'm supposed to only use stable releases for the avengers stuff
<pmcgowan> lool, what version of the image? and browser package?
<lool> pmcgowan: I just ran this on #84 from adb shell sudo -i -u phablet
<lool> webbrowser-app 0.22+13.10.20131004.1-0ubuntu1
<lool> mhall119: ok
<lool> mhall119: we're about to enter Mir mode
<lool> might not be a stable image for a while
<mhall119> \o/
<lool> probably switching tomorrow morning
<mhall119> how the lightdm stuff, has that landed?
<pmcgowan> lool, humor me, if you run webbrowser --help do you see all those options for webapp
<lool> pmcgowan: no
<lool> I see: Usage: executable [--form_factor_hint={desktop, phone, tablet}] [--stage_hint={main_stage, side_stage, share_stage}] [--desktop_file_hint=absolute_path_to_desktop_file]
<pmcgowan> thats not new stuff
<lool> pmcgowan: this is with webbrowser-app --help
<pmcgowan> wrong code
<lool> pmcgowan: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results has an updated staged
<lool> but seems only like a couple of commits
<pmcgowan> lool, did it report unknown options on the command line
<lool> pmcgowan: oh yes
<lool> indeed
<pmcgowan> this is the output from same package on the desktop
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206639/
<lool> pmcgowan: so I guess I'm not seeing what I should be seeing; just the twitter site in browser
<pmcgowan> the binaries are 10MB different
<pmcgowan> that paste matches the source code
<pmcgowan> how could that be?
<lool> indeed
<lool> that's interesting
<pmcgowan> this binary is a couple months old maybe
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ^^
<pmcgowan> or at least several weeks
<lool> pmcgowan: wasn't there some unconfined wrapper?
<lool> pmcgowan: you remember that unconfined click thing
<pmcgowan> lool, we didnt do that
<pmcgowan> lool, seems to be the package build failed and copied old bits or something inexplicable
<pmcgowan> seems to me
<pmcgowan> lool, we are just using the deb and having an icon link
<lool> pmcgowan: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152489739/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.webbrowser-app_0.22%2B13.10.20131004.1-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz has same code size has the one on the image
<cwayne_> Kaleo, dont suppose youre around?
<lool> pmcgowan: also: grep webappUrlPatterns /usr/bin/webbrowser-app matches
<pmcgowan> lool, ok so that part was right, so?
<pmcgowan> lool, oh you mean in the binary
<pmcgowan> hmm
<lool> for me it's more a startup sequence problem
<lool> like some different init path depending on the qpa
<lool> or perhaps misbuilt on armhf
<pmcgowan> lool, heres the thing, I run /usr/bin/webbrowser-app and its command line parsing is not the same as the desktop
<pmcgowan> I cannot explain that from environment
<pmcgowan> and it provides an actual response which matches old source code
<pmcgowan> lool, what am I missing?
<alex-abreu> lool, pmcgowan yeah that's what I am thinnking although I don't know what can be put in between
<alex-abreu> no aa-click since we are launching manually
<alex-abreu> so there must be something
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, oh interesting, try "webbrowser-app -h"
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, doesnt work for me on phone
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, ? no output
<pmcgowan> no core dump
<pmcgowan> works on desktop as expected
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, I get this when using -h http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206726/ and your (desktop_hint etc.) output when using --help
<lool> alex-abreu: ah right, -h works
<pmcgowan> interesting
<alex-abreu> lool, any idea what can be "hijaking" the launch ?
<lool> no, I tried stracing, but got limited success
<lool> or rather I failed utterly
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, but whats running instead? and from where?
<pmcgowan> is there a bad click app installed or something?
<alex-abreu> no idea
<alex-abreu> I am thinking more about e.g a conflicting plugin path, or some sort of qpa issue
<lool> I see a bunch of additioanl libs on the touch version
<lool> ranging from /system/lib/libwpa_client.so to /usr/lib/TRIPLET/libgflags.so.2
<pmcgowan> lool, so something again with the toolkit?
<alex-abreu> lool, as runtime deps for webbrowser-app ? I don't see anything in ldd's output
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: curious-- is it all webapps or just twitter?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, all
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, pmcgowan not even webapp but webbrowser-app apparently
<jdstrand> that is weird
<alex-abreu> indeed
<jdstrand> are the md5sums correct?
<pmcgowan> guys I need to drive home before some storms hit, looking forward to your analysis!
<popey> but browser app itself works
<lool> ah /usr/lib/TRIPLET/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqubuntu.so is in there
<jdstrand> lool: note, this denial is bug #1235444 :
<jdstrand> Oct  7 21:13:45 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  536.137702] type=1400 audit(1381180425.183:115): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1364 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3" name="/home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitte/" pid=2528 comm="webbrowser-app" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ubot5> bug 1235444 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu Saucy) "pkg_name calculated incorrectly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235444
<jdstrand> lool: Satoris is aware of it, there is a patch in a branch
<lool> alex-abreu: I wonder if it's platform-api, but it didn't change
<alex-abreu> lool, that's what I was thinking it must be something like that
<lool> alex-abreu: cause it's doing all this complex hybris stuff, parsing cmdline too
<lool> alex-abreu: also, the output is suspiciously like it
<lool> alex-abreu:         {"form_factor_hint", required_argument, NULL, uninteresting_flag_value},
<lool>         {"stage_hint", required_argument, NULL, uninteresting_flag_value},
<alex-abreu> yes
<lool>         {"desktop_file_hint", required_argument, NULL, uninteresting_flag_value},
<jdstrand> lool, alex-abreu: fyi, I dist-upgrade grouper and the twitter app launches
<jdstrand> is this only mako?
<jdstrand> (or some other device?)
<lool> alex-abreu: see src/ubuntu/mircommon/application_options_mir.cpp in platform-api or android/default/default_ubuntu_application.cpp
<jdstrand> my test was surfaceflinger btw
<stgraber> mfisch, ssweeny, cwayne_, lool: I have now landed a fix that makes any missing file a critical failure for an image. That'll prevent breakage of customized images when Jenkins goes down (that also means that whenever something like this happens again, no updates will be pushed to that channel until all files are reachable again)
<lool> android/hybris/ubuntu_application_api_for_hybris.cpp has that actually
<lool> stgraber: cool
<lool> stgraber: is firewall fixed?
<stgraber> no
<lool> stgraber: do you think you could take a backup of our current set of images?
<lool> stgraber: we'd like to keep the last good SF images "forever"
<cwayne_> stgraber, awesome,thanks
<lool> stgraber: perhaps we can do a channel copy to a saucy-sf?
<lool> and never purge it
<cwayne_> stgraber, any update on that RT by any chance?
<stgraber> lool: I'd rather not waste space, we don't have so much of that on the public servers
<lool> alex-abreu: "executable" strikes me as coming from android/hybris/ubuntu_application_api_for_hybris.cpp
<stgraber> cwayne_: no updates, ...
<lool> now who calls u_application_options_new_from_cmd_line
<lool> stgraber: where could we keep it?
<stgraber> lool: so however wants those around will have to provide me with a place to put them in, system-image is not an archiving server
<alex-abreu> lool, indeed ... the output matches quite nicely
<lool> stgraber: I'm worried they will be hard to write to devices if they aren't on system-image.u.c
<mfisch> lool: I have a mirror of devel-customized and devel-propoosed-customized
<lool> symbol=u_application_options_new_from_cmd_line;  lookup in file=webbrowser-app [0]
<mfisch> stgraber: I also have a small shell script to do the mirror, but it's all wget based
<stgraber> mfisch: recursive wget works fine for mirroring, everything is staatic
<lool> alex-abreu: so it's /usr/lib/TRIPLET/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqubuntu.so
<mfisch> stgraber: well I only wanted mirror certain builds and so I parse the json and pull what I need
<mfisch> stgraber: a full mirror is much simpler obviously
<alex-abreu> lool, might "just" be, ... mmh does platform-api do something to the args before "passing them down" (not sure what the mechanism is here to the app ?
<stgraber> lool: what annoys me the most with keeping those on system-image (besides the fact that the service was never meant for that) is that it means some of the bugs I fixed last week won't ever be fixed
<stgraber> lool: as the bugfix depends on the fact that all existing files will one day be expired and so the bug will clear itself within 25 images. Keeping references to those in a channel will prevent that from happening.
<lool> alex-abreu: that's what I'm trying to track down
<stgraber> lool: so if it's short term with a fixed removal date (say 2 months from now), fine, if not, then they'll have to be saved somewhere else
<lool> alex-abreu: so qtubuntu/src/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntucommon/integration.cc does this in QUbuntuIntegration::QUbuntuIntegration(QUbuntuInputAdaptorFactory*)
<alex-abreu> lool, I am pretty sure that it does ... and wrongly ... from the output
<lool> alex-abreu: I think it's meant to pick up its own options, but ends up hijacking things it shouldn't
<alex-abreu> lool, there is an extra space apparently ... that is being introduced somehow ... e.g. '--enable-back-forward' -> '-- enable-back-foward'
<alex-abreu> mmh or not
<lool> alex-abreu: Might just be adb playing tricks
<alex-abreu> yeah
<lool> alex-abreu: I think the logic leap is that it's meant to pick up just its options, but interprets far too much
<lool> alex-abreu: e.g. rejects unknown options and takes over --help
<alex-abreu> yes
<lool> in fact it     exit(EXIT_SUCCESS);
<lool> alex-abreu: but this must have been going on for months?
<alex-abreu> lool, I don't think that it rejects other options though ... the "unknown option -- " does not seem to come from the webbrowser-app ...
<alex-abreu> so webbrwoser-app seems to take it
<lool> alex-abreu: right, --help is a bad test
<alex-abreu> lool, when I try w/ a bad option e.g. --enable-whatever
<lool> alex-abreu: We're just diving into why --help is different when really it's just a specific case
<alex-abreu> you can see the warning message from webbrowser-app
<alex-abreu> lool, yes
<lool> alex-abreu: I get the same: WARNING: ignoring unknown switch "--foo"
<lool> in both cases
<lool> unknown option -- webapp
<lool> that's interesting
<alex-abreu> lool, there is a slight issue there w/ --help being eaten, but the initial thing was that Pat could not launch any webapp on his image
<alex-abreu> lool, I don't think that its is of interest either
<alex-abreu> not sure where it comes from though
<alex-abreu> couldn't find anything in platform-api
<lool> alex-abreu: isn't --webapp meant to be supported?
<alex-abreu> lool, yeah, but this message does not come from webbrowser-app I think
<alex-abreu> comes from someone hooking into args somewhere
<alex-abreu> since webbrowser-app emits a warning when there is an arg parsing filure
<alex-abreu> failure
<lool> OUCH
<alex-abreu> oops
<alex-abreu> massive failure
<lool> alex-abreu: /usr//lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Core.so.5.0.2 was updated on 7t
<lool> 7th
<lool> and has that string
<lool> pretty supsivious
<alex-abreu> mmh
<lool> alex-abreu: so we changed QSortFilterProxyModel in latest qtbase upload
<alex-abreu> lool, I cannot test webapps yet though ... wifi on the phone does not seem to work, or at least does not persist my wifi settings ... is it a known issue?
<alex-abreu> lool, yup
<lool> alex-abreu: wifi should work
<lool> and should persist your settings
<alex-abreu> I would be surprised that it does not, but something is odd
<ahayzen> lool, i'm back... running start application APP_ID=music-app APP_URIS=file:///hme/phablet/Music/01.\ Mylo\ Xyloto.flac doesn't start the track in the app :/ but it does open the app which is an improvement
<lool> ahayzen: try %20 instead of "\ "
<ahayzen> lool, ok :)
<lool> ahayzen: also it's home not hme
<ahayzen> lool, whoops
<lool> ahayzen: the adb shell is tricksy; ssh is safer; "sudo start ssh" then ssh phablet@ip address
<lool> password: phablet
<lool> alex-abreu: let's revert to an older qt5core
<ahayzen> lool, start application APP_ID=music-app APP_URIS=file:///home/phablet/Music/01.%20Mylo%20Xyloto.flac works!
<ahayzen> lool, now wht do i need to test? should i be able to send 2 URIs and it queue the second?
<alex-abreu> lool, only change was indeed qsortfilterproxymodel
<lool> ahayzen: the 2 URI case is supported, but is not used in real life; also only works if you have updated upstart-app-launch
<lool> ahayzen: so you should try adding upstart-app-launch binaries from ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<lool> alex-abreu: I sponsored it  :-)
<ahayzen> lool, ah ok network is a bit poor on the device though :P
<ahayzen> lool, as alex-abreu said the WiFi just drops out all the time
<alex-abreu> ahayzen, oh I am not the only one ?
<lool> alex-abreu: downgraded just qt5core and still getting unknown option -- webapp
<alex-abreu> lool, :/ ...
<lool> ahayzen: you have to keep it from sleeping to get good network
<p8triot> am I correct in assuming that to rollback and flash android, it has to be done through an ubuntu distro?
<lool> "powerd-cli active" in a shell
<ahayzen> alex-abreu, mine drops out all the time but them i am to a hotspot from a laptop
<lool> alex-abreu: but might be another packge
<ahayzen> alex-abreu, android doesn't even see the hotspot because it is adhoc not infrastructure :P
<alex-abreu> lool, yah ...
<p8triot> well....you can flash it outside Linux but you can't rollback outside it seems
<p8triot> btw...what in the hell is the default password?
<sergiusens> p8triot, same as user
<cwayne_> p8triot, phablet
<p8triot> thanks!!! where is that in the documentation? I didn't see it
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, what do I need for this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206914/
<p8triot> I am running "saucy" is their a more stable rev or is this it?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: friends policy group. will be in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.35. note, it is a reserved policy group (ok for trusted apps)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, gallery app works fine as click (even hud as a surpise) , you can check the app out from http://10.97.0.26:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/wrapped_click/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1_armhf.click
<jdstrand> sergiusens: nice! :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, great, I'll add the policy as soon as that's in
<p8triot> I am running "saucy" is their a more stable rev or is this it?
<lool> alex-abreu: downgraded everything and still getting: unknown option -- webapp
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm trying to coordinate the landing now
<alex-abreu> lool, I don't think that *that* "unknown option" message comes from libqt5core ... I grepped qtbase src and found a few 'unknown option' but format differs from the one we see
<lool> alex-abreu: maybe the unknown option thing was alwyas there though
<alex-abreu> maybe
<lool> alex-abreu: ok, wrong track IMO
<lool> alex-abreu: just stared it from a shell now
<lool> alex-abreu: aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3 -- webbrowser-app --enable-back-forward --webapp --webappUrlPatterns=https?://mobile.twitter.com/* https://mobile.twitter.com/
<lool> alex-abreu: getting:
<lool> (webbrowser-app:11908): GStreamer-WARNING **: External plugin loader failed. This most likely means that the plugin loader helper binary was not found or could not be run. You might need to set the GST_PLUGIN_SCANNER environment variable if your setup is unusual. This should normally not be required though.
<lool> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<lool> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gstreamer-1.0/libgstandroidmedia.so
<lool> so looks like the plugin db is the first thing I'd fix
<p8triot> anyone have any luck with the clock app and getting the alarm to stick? I set it and then it goes away
<lool> alex-abreu: also, that's in recent hybris code
<lool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 80308 Oct  3 17:53 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gstreamer-1.0/libgstandroidmedia.so
<lool> rsalveti: hey
<alex-abreu> lool, yeah
<rsalveti> lool: hey
<alex-abreu> lool, have to disconnect for  small bit to handle the kids
<lool> rsalveti: launching: aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3 -- webbrowser-app --enable-back-forward --webapp --webappUrlPatterns=https?://mobile.twitter.com/* https://mobile.twitter.com/
<lool> rsalveti: get us above warning and segfaults
<lool> rsalveti: actually hold on, can just try unconfined
<lool> I wanted to generate the registry, but even there it doens't help
<rsalveti> lool: yeah, that would be my question :-)
<rsalveti> as I tested just the browser, unconfined, and it works fine
<rsalveti> it'd only load gst in case it's actually playing audio/video
<lool> alex-abreu: it starts outside of aa
<lool> jdstrand: so I do blame you!
<p8triot> anyone have any luck with the clock app and getting the alarm to stick? I set it and then it goes away
<lool> jdstrand: ah I knew I'd get you one day!
<rsalveti> but it might init at least, which would cause these calls, to generate the registry.arm
<lool> rsalveti: aa prevents it
<lool> rsalveti: jdstrand said he would fix this
<jdstrand> well
<jdstrand> so the webapp template doesn't allow exec of gst-pugin-scanner
<jdstrand> that I can fix
<lool> I'm a bit surprized this started occuring in #84 though
<lool> jdstrand: currently, all webapps are broken on image; if you had a fix like now, that would be cool
<lool> jdstrand: or something you'd upload later today and I'd include in image tomorro
<lool> ww
<jdstrand> rsalveti: currently I have the following apparmor rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206940/
<p8triot> anyone have any luck with the clock app and getting the alarm to stick?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: now, granted, the app can't currently exec gst-plugin-scanner
<jdstrand> rsalveti: but are you saying that if the registry files don't exist, it won't fail gracefully?
<rsalveti> well, it'd try to create it, but not sure why it crashed
<rsalveti> the crash might be a bug as well
<jdstrand> lool: I have an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload with a bunch of fixes in it
<jdstrand> this has been working for months
<rsalveti> lool: I'd guess that this would work in case you run that test after testing mediaplayer-app
<lool> rsalveti: not sure, i ran it unconfined and it still crashes on startup
<jdstrand> heh
<rsalveti> hm, nothing changed in the gst side
<lool> jdstrand, rsalveti: I think the regression is addition of hybris
<rsalveti> not sure
<rsalveti> lool: which image are you using?
<lool> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gstreamer-1.0/libgstandroidmedia.so is 3rd of October
<lool> rsalveti: #84
<rsalveti> lool: how to launch it unconfined?
<jdstrand> ok, I deleted the registry files, but kept the rules to deny the writes
<jdstrand> the app started fine
<jdstrand> and can play audio
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> yeah, it just need to write the registry file
<rsalveti> that's part of the gst init process
<jdstrand> well, that is what I'm saying
<jdstrand> I allow the exec but deny the write
<jdstrand> no crash
<jdstrand> (and no write
<jdstrand> )
<lool> rsalveti: remove the part until webbrowser-app, add --desktop_file_hint
<rsalveti> on, no write at all, ok
<jdstrand> yeah, ~/.cache/gstreamer-1.0 is empty
<lool> rsalveti: but it seems other apps cope better with this, and I see the code is regitering a bunch of codecs
<jdstrand> I have a few more hardware denials as a result. let me check that
<lool> rsalveti: anyway, happy with an apparmor update
<rsalveti> jdstrand: without the registry it might not necessarily use the right codecs, not yet sure though
<jdstrand> lool: it could also be that in other tests the registry files were present already so the writes didn't have to happen
<rsalveti> yeah
<jdstrand> I'll create  achild profile
<lool> jdstrand: but the registry file *is* present here
<lool> I ran this unconfined
<lool> then confined
<lool> and it crashes
<rsalveti> lool: can you remove it and run unconfined again?
<lool> rsalveti: confirmed: removed, launched unconfined, launched confined => crash
<lool> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<lool> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gstreamer-1.0/libgstandroidmedia.so
<lool> what I'm a bit sad about all of this is that I've been trying to include the webapps testsuites for weeks
<lool> again not later than today
<lool> couldn't add them because they pull compiz
<rsalveti> no crash when unconfined, let me test with aa-exec now
<lool> does someone have #83?
<rsalveti> crashes all the time when launching confined, without a previous registry.arm file
<lool> rsalveti: probably not able to open it though
<lool> or is it?
<rsalveti> it's trying to generate it
<lool> open is DENIED on /home/phablet/.cache/gstreamer-1.0/registry.arm.bin in my logs
<rsalveti> might be because that plugins try to open /system/etc/media_codecs.xml
<lool> rsalveti: that's also DENIED
<lool> rsalveti: /lastlog DENIED to see the 4
<rsalveti> that plugin tries to open /system/etc/media_codecs.xml to decide what is supported in the android side
<rsalveti> right, and that's probably what is causing the segfault
<lool> jdstrand: will you allow reading this file?  otherwise plugins will be misdetected
<lool> jdstrand: /system/etc/media_codecs.xml
<sergiusens> lool, if 83 is the latest stable I think I have it
<lool> sergiusens: could you check whether twitter works?
<sergiusens> lool, works
<sergiusens> lool, it's my dogfooding device btw
<jdstrand> lool: I already am in the next upload
<jdstrand> perhaps that is why it is working here
<rsalveti> right, will test after the next upload then
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<sergiusens> lool, so it's ro, never broke the rules device :-)
 * jdstrand is testing his upload
<rsalveti> brb
<lool> rsalveti, jdstrand: I wonder if the regression was due to thumbnailer being added
<nhaines> lool: what do you mean by “Works”?
<lool> new package: libthumbnailer0:armhf
<lool> nhaines: ?
<lool> nhaines: whether the webapp opens
<lool> it does
<lool> apparently
<nhaines> lool: oh, that works then.
<nhaines> Jusy tested it. :)
<lool> rsalveti, jdstrand, alex-abreu: So what I think happened: ui-toolkit grows thumbnailer dependency; that scans for gstreamer plugins on startup; results in a segfault under confinment since addition of gst-hybris plugin, but other apps like mediaplayer weren't as confined and hence weren't affected
<lool> we should have catched that by running the webapps testsuite
<lool> which I filed a bug on
<alex-abreu> lool, mmh how come this wasn't caught outside of webapps testsuite (e.g. other app testsuite) ?
<alex-abreu> lool, also which webapps testsuite are your refering to ? :)
<lool> alex-abreu: other apps don't use multimedia I guess?
<lool> not sure why not actually
<lool> alex-abreu: unity-webapps-qml-autopilot
<sergiusens> alex-abreu, lool you guys said it above, confinement
<sergiusens> lool, aren't those for 'desktop' webapps?
<jdstrand> lool: ok, I'm testing apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu with a fix for this
<lool> sergiusens: also seeded in touch
<lool> so washoping the testsuite would work
<jdstrand> lool: I'll let you know how it goes. fyi, this upload is required for two other landing plans, so getting this into the image will be good
<lool> jdstrand: ok
<lool> jdstrand: I've added a landing slot for it
<karni> mzanetti: Around?
<lool> ahayzen: so no luck testing this?
<ahayzen> lool, my device refuses to connect to WiFi :/ so it won't add the PPA
<ahayzen> lool, it seems to get it for a few seconds then drop out
<alex-abreu> lool, this is not a test suite for webapps, well yes, but not in the environment of e.g. confined webbrowser-app (which pulls uitk)
<alex-abreu> lool, I think that dbarth was working on a webapps-demo test suite
<alex-abreu> ahayzen, I get this too
<ahayzen> lool, u say in the merge 'the track queue is the whole library; will file a bug on this one' it is expected that the whole library is initially the play queue
<lool> ahayzen: even with the powerd-cli active tip?
<ahayzen> lool, how do i do tht?
<lool> ahayzen: you run "powerd-cli active" in some adb shell or ssh window
<ahayzen> lool, nope
<ahayzen> lool, its more like it isn't getting an IP or something
<lool> ahayzen: you could download the packages on your desktop and adb push them
<lool> ahayzen: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=upstart-app-launch&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ahayzen> lool, thanks :)
<lool> ahayzen: you want the armhf ones, but not all
<lool> ahayzen: upstart-app-launch, upstart-app-launch-tools, libupstart-app-launch1
<ahayzen> lool, ok
<lool> -tools is optional actually
<ahayzen> lool, right they are installed now wht am I testing?
<lool> ahayzen: so you start music-app from my branch in anyway
<lool> *in any way
<lool> ahayzen: or actually, start it with "start" as earlier
<lool> ahayzen: and then you run "start" again, with some APP_URIS
<lool> ahayzen: this should change the playing track to the URI(s) you pass there
<ahayzen> lool, ok how do u do multiple?
<lool> ahayzen: separate by space
<lool> ahayzen: e.g. APP_URIS=file:///xyz file:///abc"
<lool> sorry APP_URIS="file:///xyz file:///abc"
<ahayzen> lool, ok i started playing track A then told it to play track B,C and it cleared the queue and started playing B with C in the queue
<kiraank> Hi, I am new to ubuntu-touch. I am interested  ubuntu-touch (my work will be on PulseAudio). Can somebody tell me the ARM based baords used for this
<ahayzen> lool, but the bug u were talking about is tht the fact then when I played A ... B and C were in the queue?
<lool> ahayzen: nah
<lool> ahayzen: oh yes
<lool> ahayzen: correct
<lool> ahayzen: that _when starting with an URL_ the whole DB is in the queue
<lool> ahayzen: but that's a different code path
<lool> ahayzen: I would personally expect it to play just the one I played
<lool> I mean the URL I open
<lool> on startup, and on subsequent opens
<lool> ahayzen: that other code path is when parsing the cmdline arg
<ahayzen> lool, u'll probably just need to modify... if (trackQueue.model.count === 0 && !argFile)
<ahayzen> lool, to make sure that it is false when there is a file sent cause tht is where the library is loaded in the queue
<lool> ahayzen: I dont really want to touch this bug now though
<lool> ahayzen: I need to land the URL opening support
<lool> ahayzen: would you mind top approving the merge proposal if it works for you?
<ahayzen> lool, ok think Daniel was working on tht area before i'll have a poke around see whts going on
<ahayzen> lool, yep :)
<ahayzen> lool, could u add a commit msg?
<lool> ahayzen: done
<ahayzen> lool, thanks
<lool> ahayzen: thanks for reviewing
<ahayzen> lool, i'll top approve so it lands
<lool> cool
<ahayzen> lool, we got there eventually :) so the other issue is when using --file ?
<ahayzen> lool, i'll have a look at tht and see whts going on
<lool> ahayzen: cool
<lool> ahayzen: yeah, it's pretty similar; the queues aren't setup right IMO
<lool> ahayzen: I think the argFile code should do something similar, but ran out of time to do it, and it was unrelated
<ahayzen> lool, yeah
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu mobile questions | http://askubuntu.com/q/355084
<ahayzen> lool, think i've fixed it i'll push the branch
<lool> ahayzen: Great
<ahayzen> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/file-args-queue-fix/+merge/189739
<lool> ahayzen: ah that's exactly how I think it would look like, did it work in your testing?
<popey>  /69
<popey> bah
<ahayzen> lool, i did $ qmlscene music-app.qml --file="file:///home/andy/Music/Coldplay/Mylo Xyloto/01. Mylo Xyloto.flac" and it worked
<lool> ahayzen: Ok; my device is running tests right now, I'll approve it now and top approve it when I can  test
<ahayzen> lool, ok thx :)
<nhaines> Is it just me, or am I missing a way to type straight quotes (") on Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> nhaines: yup
<nhaines> I am slightly annoyed by this.
 * wilee-nilee looks for their worlds smallest violin
<cyphermox> nhaines: ah, thanks for asking I was wondering the same :)
<nhaines> cyphermox: you're welcome.  Just realized this monrning.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-08
<onetwothee> hey everyone, I came here in search of the likelihood of ubuntu touch being compatible with the nexus 7 (2013, snapdragon, not cortext), can anyone feed me any insight?
<popey> onetwothee: if someone ports it, sure
<achiang> onetwothee: no one has ported it to new n7 yet
<popey> nhaines: cyphermox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1234985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234985 in ubuntu-keyboard "keyboard does not have ascii double quote" [Undecided,New]
<onetwothee> popey, achiang, do you think that it is likely someone will port to it?
<popey> as likely or not as any other android device, maybe slightly more likely as it's a nexus
<onetwothee> i just am not too familiar with situations like these, thats why i came here, haha
<popey> end_speculation
<onetwothee> ok, for sure
<nhaines> popey: thanks, I couldn't find an existing bug.
<popey> np
<sergiusens> doanac, hey, can you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_testing_python_modules/+merge/189744
<crowell> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu touch to compile on my m7spr, and I get the following error currently
<crowell> http://pastebin.kde.org/pv8xxdmae
<crowell> where would the makefile rules for libaudioamp.so be?
<lucenut> So I want to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 10. :-)
<lucenut> Can I do it withou a computer?
<iBotPeaches> lucenut: no
<lucenut> I saw a video from february showing 2 zip files. With no computer.
<lucenut> have things changed since then?
<AskUbuntu> development for ubuntu tablet using python | http://askubuntu.com/q/355168
<LLckfan> Hello
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to get a stale house smell out of a clean house without opening windows?
<GoodPanda> With running apt-get update and dist-upgrade will that provide me the full updated verisons?
<tsimpson> GoodPanda: dist-upgrade will update installed packages to their latest versions, as well as install any new dependencies for the updated packages
<GoodPanda> tsimpson, so that would be the latest versions and all new packages the same as if I was to flash the latest daily?
<tsimpson> no
<LLckfan> Does any1 know how to get a stale house smell out of a clean house without opening windows?
<tsimpson> GoodPanda: it'll be the latest version of all installed packages, plus any new packages those already installed packages depends on
<GoodPanda> tsimpson, thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<MacSlow> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi MacSlow
<N0tTh30n3> Does anybody know if there's a chance that whosthere is going to be picked up again?
<N0tTh30n3> I really can't use any phone without whatsapp
<N0tTh30n3> It's my no 1 communications app...
<nhaines> N0tTh30n3: no one knows if there's a chance because it's not up to any of us.
<nhaines> Email Whatsapp and let them know.
<N0tTh30n3> I will mail them but there was an whatapp client for ubuntu touch called whosthere. It is not commatible with the current version of the whatsapp protocol.
<N0tTh30n3> I've seem a bunch of people on the net net stating the same problem I have, "no whatsapp client, no switch".
<N0tTh30n3> I just thought that since the groundwork has been layed out, canonical might be interested in launching with suport for the most popular mobile messaging app in the world.
<N0tTh30n3> For a lot of people whatsapp is more important then sms....
<ogra_> N0tTh30n3, https://answers.launchpad.net/whosthere/+question/231055
<N0tTh30n3> ogra, I know. I thought that canonical might be able to:
<ogra_> canonical doesnt have any spare resources atm
<N0tTh30n3> - check if there are legal concerns
<N0tTh30n3> - help with protocol updates
<ogra_> conversational stuff can surely be done, but there is still the issue that someone needs to do the work
<N0tTh30n3> - help Matthias Gehre with this important app.
<N0tTh30n3> ogra_, "canonical doesnt have any spare resources atm" | check
<N0tTh30n3> :-)
<ogra_> i suppose that wont change until 14.04 (or even 14.10, depends on when the convergence work is done)
<N0tTh30n3> "Hello Whatsapp,
<N0tTh30n3> First of all thank you for this great application connecting me to my friend on all different platforms! I really like your product and I've been using it for quite some time.
<N0tTh30n3> I like android but I would like to switch/try Ubuntu Touch as it seems to be a very interesting mobile phone platform with some cool new concepts and features. At this moment the Ubuntu Touch OS seems to be (almost) ready for daily use.
<N0tTh30n3> The only thing holding me back from using it on a daily basis is, you guessed it, lack of a ?"whats app"/"whatsapp app"?.
<N0tTh30n3> So, via this email I would like to inform all of you at whatsapp that I would be interested in having (and alpha/beta -testing) a whatsapp client for Ubuntu Touch."
<robjh> it'd be very easy if they didnt go mucking about with stardard jabber ¬.¬
<checco> ciao a tutti, come si puo installare ubuntu touch su galaxy nexus s da pc ubuntu
<checco> ?
<checco> Hello everyone, as you can install ubuntu on galaxy nexus s touch pc from ubuntu?
<N0tTh30n3> robjh, yeah but where would be in that?
<asac> how do i recover from a busybox-only install?
<ogra_> asac, whats a busybox-only install ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: this MR passed all the tests when checking the commits, but then failed some during autolanding. how can I unblock it by re-running the tests ? there's no "trigger a rebuild" link anymore: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-qmlscene-desktop-file/+merge/189563
<checco> Hello everyone, as you can install ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus s  pc from ubuntu?
<jibel> this new 'wifi password' dialog doesn't work, the UI components behind the dialog also receive the touch events
<jibel> and it doesn't work at all on Mir. I cannot press the buttons
<asac> ogra_: it doesnt boot, just ends up in busybox
<ogra_> asac, boot into recovery and use -d <device> for phable-flash
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Face Your Fears Day! :-D
<asac> ogra_: oh
<asac> good
<jibel> JamesTait, you're 1 week early, release is next week ;)
 * asac flashes maguro for probably one of the last times :)
<asac> :(
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> seems to do its job. thanks
<JamesTait> jibel, hah!
<asac> ogra_: or not... guess it wants me to delete my  data :(
<asac> but just a few holiday pictures lost, so guess its fine
<OrokuSaki> Morning
<ogra_> asac, oh sorry, i was assuming you use --no-backup
<asac> ogra_: i prefer to not loose my photos
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ notes that he seems to only have a panel clock every tenth boot or so nowadays
<ogra_> oh, i love the new OTA updater !
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: can I talk you into doing a binNEW for an arch:all package with just a single upstart script? (ofono-phonesim-autostart)
<pitti> seb128: we need that for dialer/messaging app testing in CI
<pitti> seb128: FFE is bug 1236708
<ubot5> bug 1236708 in ofono-phonesim (Ubuntu) "FFE: new binary package for automatically setting up phonesim" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236708
<seb128> pitti, salut
<asac> ogra_: btw, do we have a SIM-PIN unlock UI now?
 * asac reboots
<ogra_> asac, only on cmdline i think
<RedPandaFox> Sorry to be one of those people who come into the channel just to ask questions but does Ubuntu Touch support desktop mode on a Galaxy Nexus, and if so how do I enable it?
<ogra_> RedPandaFox, nope, 14.04 or 14.10 feature
<ogra_> 13.10 will only be a phone OS (we need a stable base first before adding convergence)
<RedPandaFox> ogra_, that makes me so sad :( but understandable
<RedPandaFox> and there is no Ubuntu for Android build avalible at this time?
<popey> RedPandaFox: correct
<RedPandaFox> Oh well, I guess its still good. I do really like the way Ubuntu Touch is coming. I love to see how much progress is being made. Keep up the great work :D
<seb128> pitti, sorry, I was in an hangout, looking in a bit
<ogra_> Laney, seb128, is there a bug open about language settings not carrying currency and dateformat along ?
<ogra_> i can set my system to german and have proper translations in most places, but neither currency nor the date format are set
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings?field.searchtext=language&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Laney> one day I'll learn to paste LP links propely
<ogra_> well, doesnt seem among these
<ogra_> i suspect the hardcoding in /etc7nevironment gets in your way here
<ogra_> */etc/environment
<seb128> ogra_, should be an easy fix, the item is "display language" so I guess we only call the method to set that
<seb128> ogra_, can you open a bug?
<Laney> File it, attach ~/.pam_environment
<ogra_> aj, yeah, only LANG and LANGUAGE are right in that file
<popey> mtp seems broken on #86. I don't see the device in nautilus.
 * popey reboots phone
<jibel> popey, works for me. A bit too well actually as I end up with tons of nautilus windows by the end of the day
<popey> hmm, worked after a reboot
<mhr3> eh, flashing failed for me, can get into recovery, but phablet-flash doesn't work from there, ideas?
<davmor2_> Morning all
<mhr3> ogra_, you always know ^ :)
<ogra_> mhr3, use -d <devicename>
<jibel> mhr3, add -d <device name> to phablet-flash
<mhr3> ah, right
<ogra_> Laney, seb128 bug 1236772
<ubot5> bug 1236772 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "while setting language works in ubuntu touch, currency and date settings are still en_us.UTF-8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236772
<Laney> ok
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<om26er> stgraber, Do you have suggestions to restore my phone when a flash went bad ? I did phablet-flash ubuntu-system something wrong happened during the process. Now I am dropped to busy shell when I try adb shell
<om26er> I know I can download images from cdimage and get back to a working Ubuntu state. but I am looking for something to do in the Bootloader mode (fastboot) so that I don't have to download more stuff
<ogra_> om26er, boot into recovery and use -d <devicename> with phablet-flash
<ogra_> if you dont have recovery working, pull the recovery.img from cdimage and flash it with "fastboot flash recovery /path/to/recovery.img" while in bootloader/fastboot mode
<om26er> ogra_, you are superman
<mhr3> +1 ^
<ogra_> heh, i just ran into that before :)
<om26er> ogra_, I think its a new problem. I broke a maguro in the morning and now the same thing happened with my mako
<ogra_> bot OTA upgrades ?
<om26er> ogra_, rather both phablet-flash ...
<ogra_> or both bad flashes ?
<ogra_> do you make sure to update phablet-flash before using it ?
<om26er> ogra_, didn't update it. I see there is an update pending for it
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> popey, hey, so who can take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-terminal-app/clicker/+merge/189578
<ogra_> well, try to make sure to verify breakage in the latest version, it rarely happens that you need a new phablet-flash feature
<sergiusens> ogra_, om26er new phablet-tools brings in nothing for flashing
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i just remembered
<om26er> atleast my cable is not broken, since the issue happened with multiple cables. It could be my USB port
<sergiusens> om26er, errors while flash?
<ogra_> anything in dmesg on your host machine ?
<sergiusens> om26er, or while recovery runs?
<popey> sergiusens: i think mhall119 may be able to top approve that.
<om26er> sergiusens, yes, it successfully pushes all the files to the phone, the failure happens when it tries to boot recovery again
<om26er> some error code which i don't have right now. I will provide it if I see the issue again
<om26er> sergiusens, is Mir default now ?
<sergiusens> om26er, so it fails while on fastboot
<om26er> sergiusens, the phone is stuck on Google logo when the issue happens, so the final reboot that it does before flashing is where the issue happens
<ogra_> om26er, Sf or Mir ? and how long did you wait
<om26er> ogra_, I always --no-backup so SF. But the issue is more like flashing goes bad because at that point adb shell show the busybox and not root@ubuntu-phablet
<ogra_> if apport kicks in while the HUD starts (which usually takes 100% of all cores) the boot can take aeons
<ogra_> hmm, yeah, that indicates it couldnt mount /
<sergiusens> ogra_, I think it's the same issue you had when doing fastboot boot recovery.img
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, that was clearly a host issue
<ogra_> my USB went wild
<ogra_> if thats the case for om26er, there should be something in dmesg
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, can the OptionSelector also have no option selected initially? Just wondering...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, nope.
<saxin> Is it possible to get Spotify to work in Ubuntu Touch ?
<popey> saxin: we don't have a spotify app at the moment
<popey> saxin: someone could write one though, they have a library and api available
<pitti> seb128: merci
<OrokuSaki> I have a feeling my firmware is not being loaded for my gpu?
<OrokuSaki> hmmm
<saxin> popey: Thanks for your answer.
<saxin> When will the list with official supported phones and tablets be updated? I was thinking about buying a new phone soon, but don't want to buy an old phone just to be able to get the Ubuntu Touch flashed on it :-)
<ogra_> updated ?
<ogra_> it didnt and doesnt change
<ogra_> nexus4 and galaxy nexus are the supported ones
<saxin> ogra_: No support for new phones? How is that gonna work?
<ogra_> saxin, we only work on these two officially, everything else has to be done via community ports
<OrokuSaki> "W/Adreno200-ES20( 1737): <qgl2DrvAPI_glReadPixels:190>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION"
<OrokuSaki> Hmmm
<ogra_> GL ?
<OrokuSaki> yeah...
<ogra_> weird
<OrokuSaki> when trying to play a video in browser
<ogra_> you should talk more to jhodapp|afk then :)
<OrokuSaki> yeah... the firmware is from a 8690 board.. touchpad is msm8660.. but it works in android
<OrokuSaki> maybe a hybris issue or.. uh... dunno
<OrokuSaki> I get the bad context before...
<OrokuSaki> so maybe it's saying my 3d is not available
<OrokuSaki> but 2d is
<OrokuSaki> ?
<OrokuSaki> lets see what Mir does
<OrokuSaki> touch .display-mir in phablet right?
<ogra_> right
<OrokuSaki> I was looking at the difference between ubuntu hybris and the actual libhybris... I guess that thing on the wishlist is in mir
<OrokuSaki> looks like my GLES libraries keep reloading in logcat with Mir on
<OrokuSaki> with logcat
<OrokuSaki> flashy screen
<OrokuSaki> I/ServiceManager( 1034): service 'display.hwcservice' died
<ogra_> cking, yo ho ... i was just looking into bug 1234743 ... and was wondering if we couldn't  just remove omapfb_send_vsync_work from drivers/video/omap2/omapfb/omapfb-main.c
<ubot5> bug 1234743 in linux (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus when playing mp4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<ogra_> i doubt anything uses the uevent
<cking> ogra_, when I removed it unity8+Mir didn't work for some reason that I could not fathom
<ogra_> did you ask the mir guys ?
<ogra_> tvoss_, ^^^
<OrokuSaki> "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'   what():  display factory cannot create fb display"
<cking> ogra_, not yet, I was fighting a bunch of other issues at the some time
<ogra_> ah, seems it also calls that function on init of the driver
<OrokuSaki> Can I increase my logging in init.rc?
<ogra_> (it shouldnt after initing it though)
<tvoss_> cking, agree with ogra_, omapfb does not use uevent as far as I know
<ogra_> tvoss_, well, the function is used on first init of the driver ... i suspect you need it there but not later anymore
<OrokuSaki> I changed it to loglevel 15 an it seems to be the same in logcat
<ogra_> i cant seem to find any code beyond the iniut that uses it though ... thats weird
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/linux-maguro-3.0.0$ grep -R omapfb_send_vsync_work *
<ogra_> drivers/video/omap2/omapfb/omapfb-main.c:static void omapfb_send_vsync_work(struct work_struct *work)
<ogra_> drivers/video/omap2/omapfb/omapfb-main.c:	INIT_WORK(&fbdev->vsync_work, omapfb_send_vsync_work);
 * ogra_ doesnt get why it still goes on spamming the dbus with uevents after init 
<OrokuSaki> loglevel 8.. oh
<cking> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208910/ is what I used
<ogra_> cking, whats line 26 there ?
<cking> oh heck, stupid me
<ogra_> i assume you still want that
<cking> that;s what happens when I rush stuff while doing 3 other things late on friday
<ogra_> heh, yeah i know what you mean
 * cking slaps himself
<xnox> ogra_: may I upload: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/saucy/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/missing-mkdir/+merge/189789 and https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/add-generic-rules/+merge/189792
<xnox> ?
<cking> ogra_, actually, I recall now, that was my first idea, but then I reverted c2e591296568310c55ed79032aaf747a2d4d5587
<ogra_> xnox, bothj look fine to me did you do a boot test with them added to a working image ?
<cking> oops, I mean a4e449e8a08e727b8160cb4e4a0367c447148d2f.
<xnox> ogra_: well they work with emulator, let me boot up grouper with those changes in.
<ogra_> xnox, right, i just want to be sure we dont regress working images
<ogra_> (i wouldnt see why from the code, but better test than be sorry)
<cking> ogra_, actually, line 26 in the code just  calls omapfb_send_vsync_work, so that patch does look sane
<ogra_> cking, well, we dont want to lose the vsync itself, just the uevent
<cking> ogra_, that's all omapfb_send_vsync_work does - it sends the uevent doesn't it?
<ogra_> cking, we want the even, but not the uevent on the dbus
<ogra_> *event
<cking> ogra_, ok, understand that, but not how to implement that at the moment. I seriously need to attend an appointment in -5 mins time, so I'll be back later
<ogra_> cking, ok
<jochenh> Hey! I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (3110) and want to run ubuntu touch on it. But nearly all of the ports are not up to date at the moment because of the flipped ports!?
<AskUbuntu> Set more than one property (Pagestack) | http://askubuntu.com/q/355321
<OrokuSaki> https://developer.qualcomm.com/mobile-development/mobile-technologies/gaming-graphics-optimization-adreno/tools-and-resources
<OrokuSaki> I seem to be using the "early sample" firmware\binaries from qcom
<davmor2> popey: ogra_: are web apps working for you on the current image?
<popey> davmor2: define current?
<ogra_> davmor2, half
<popey> there was an issue yesterday
<ogra_> i can start G+ but cant scroll
<popey> I managed to flash the wrong phone ☹
<ogra_> (though the UI elements have the right size for the first time)
<davmor2> ogra_: bingo
<ogra_> i can click links
<jibel> on build 86 clicks apps are not listed on the app scope after boot. Is it known?
<jibel> *click
<davmor2> jibel: does it have a connection to the web?
<davmor2> jibel: i.e. open a browser does it actually connect
<jibel> davmor2, yes, and how would it affect preinstalled applications?
<jibel> davmor2, I confirm it can connection to the web
<jibel> *connect
<davmor2> jibel: ah sorry I thought you meant the online click apps were not displaying
<jibel> davmor2, no, preinstalled or even installed. After a reboot it is not listed
<jibel> but they appear if I do a search
<davmor2> jibel: and then do they appear in the correct section?
<popey> jibel: which apps?
<jibel> davmor2, yes
<jibel> popey, stock ticker, calculator, ...
<ogra_> jibel, search for "hello" in the app lens
<jibel> lool, bug 1236807 seems to be a recent regression
<ubot5> bug 1236807 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "click apps are not listed in 'Installed' category of application scope" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236807
<popey> i see both here
<ogra_> jibel, it will magically show up
<ogra_> jibel, the population isnt fully automatic yet
<jibel> ogra_, I know, but it used to list all installed applications click or not after boot
<popey> jibel: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-08-125544.png
<popey> current build number: 86
<davmor2> jibel: confirmed some are showing for me but not all
<davmor2> popey: that's on SF right?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> jibel: are you on mir?
<popey> well, 86, whatever that is
<popey> I am only using defaults
<davmor2> popey: you got a screenshot so it's sf
<jibel> sf or mir doesn't make a difference
<jibel> popey, I get this immediately after boot. If I do a search then they appear on the list
<popey> jibel: mine has been up an hour or two and been rebooted twice
<popey> no searching done though
<popey> can someone confirm bug 1236814
<ubot5> bug 1236814 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't back out of account creation screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236814
<popey> its annoying ☻
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/up-from-panels/+merge/189669
<lool> jibel: so after reboot you shoudl see them, yes
<popey> yay
 * popey marks dupe
<davmor2> popey: works for me http://ubuntuone.com/4XrDcsaMyZkZ96FOEU4zfi  how were you getting into account though?
<popey> davmor2: see Laney's comment
<popey> davmor2: its on account creation, the bug has step by step ☻
<lool> jibel: pinged thostr_1 on your bug
<davmor2> popey: oh yes n7 has it but as I only logged in then closed the app I didn't see it on the phone :)
<OrokuSaki> And I need ION to use the latest qcom drivers (3.0 kernel)... hmmmmmm
<xnox> ogra_: does touch .display-mir at all works on grouper?
<davmor2> xnox: the command does I don't think mir was though
<davmor2> xnox: just trying now
<davmor2> xnox: No it doesn't get past the Google logo for me
<davmor2> xnox: however adb is working so you can plug it in and remove the line then it works fine on SF
<alecu> jibel: ping
<alecu> jibel: do you have any hints on how to setup my network to reproduce bug #1236807 ?
<ubot5> bug 1236807 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "click apps are not listed in 'Installed' category of application scope" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236807
<jibel> alecu, actually my device sometimes connects to an open network in my area which requires a web based authentication
<asac> ogra_: we might need a governor override bandaid... where do we put such kernel config echo'ing?
<jibel> alecu, so it acquires an IP but doesn't really have access to the net
<jibel> alecu,I think that is what triggers the bug
<ogra_> asac, cpufreq ? thats in android
<ogra_> asac, ovveriding can indeed happen via sysfs
<alecu> jibel: may I ask you for your click scope logs? they are in .cache/unity-scope-click.log
<alecu> (in the phablet user)
<jibel> alecu, I think you can reproduce with a FW rule that would deny access to the web to your device
<jibel> alecu, I'll attach the log
<ogra_> asac, whats the issue and what exactly do you want to do ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, up already ?
<xnox> davmor2: =(
<davmor2> xnox: the n7 is tegra3 nvidia based iirc so not sure if that binary is available for mir yet
<dobey> alecu, mhr3: i didn't see any flicker of the suggestsions when i tested the branch, nor any other indication of any infinite looping (high CPU usage, etc)
<karni> sergiusens: Heya o/ I hope you're doing great. I was wondering if you could tell me just a bit about how we actually use the i18n.tr(string) calls. How do we provide translations for Ubuntu phone apps? Where are they located?
<sergiusens> karni, hey; I'm not the subject matter expert for this
<sergiusens> karni, someone for the sdk team can probably help you better
<mhr3> dobey, well the code is clearly wrong, you don't invalidate the results from inside search(), that's just broken
<karni> sergiusens: I see. Guys at my team mentioned you and dpm. I'll continue searching :)
<sergiusens> karni, ah, yeah, dpm is a good candidate
 * karni nods
<tedg> lool, Thoughts on this branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913
<lool> tedg: I think my needs fixing comment stillk applies?
<tedg> lool, ?  I think we need that functionality now to move core packages to click.
<tedg> lool, Otherwise we can't have URLs that resolve to them.
<lool> tedg: where would we use these URLs again?
<lool> tedg: is for url-dispatcher to open e.g. music in the right app?
<tedg> lool, We need a way to resolve "calendar:///" to it's appid, so we need the search ability.
<lool> tedg: right
<tedg> lool, And so, for 13.10, we don't need the appid:/// URL, but that's a tiny bit of that merge.
<lool> tedg: comment was: Should not poke at manifest from click directory directly, but use click list --manifest instead.
<lool> tedg: that is, you should read the manifest from output of that command
<tedg> lool, Yes, and that's in another MR, linked below
<cjwatson> Or click info as I newly-provided and Ted has used
<tedg> cjwatson, Not quite yet, that MR is dependent on the one we're discussing :-)
<cjwatson> Yeah
<tedg> It does clean things up a bunch though!
<lool> tedg: click info change is nice
 * tedg loves MRs that add features AND delete code
<lool> tedg: you miss a dependency on new click perhaps
<tedg> lool, I think it's there, line 8 of the diff.
<tedg> We don't need the latest, just 0.4.9
<lool> tedg: ah it's there
<lool> right
<dobey> mhr3: if it's wrong, make a branch to fix it? lack of documentation and being told to do the wrong things when i ask how to do them, isn't going to help me do it.
<lool> tedg: so will you update app-id-url once that has landed?
<tedg> lool, Once what has landed?  The click info branch is dependent on the app-id-url one.
<asac> lool: so the unity-mir in the ppa has everything, right?
 * asac installs
<lool> yes
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i have been trying to figure out what is going on with bug 1235956 and it looks like taps sometimes go through the OSK and trigger the note to collapse, as suspected
<ubot5> bug 1235956 in notes-app (Ubuntu) "Typing quickly collapses note" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235956
<alecu> dobey, mhr3: let's work things out, and focus on what needs to be changed, how this should be working.
<asac> lool: which binaries should i install?
<ogra_> asac, upgrades to the ones you already have :P
<bfiller> nerochiaro: does the same behavior happen with mir?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: good question, trying
<alecu> mhr3: would you mind opening a bug with the symptoms you've seen, and what we are doing wrong, and if possible, how we should be doing it right? We'll take it from there.
<sergiusens> popey, can we get this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/click_fixes/+merge/189851
<mhr3> alecu, can that wait a bit? trying to debug nasty crasher in mediascanner
<mhall119> popey: sergiusens : top-approved the terminal clickify MP
<alecu> mhr3: sure. We are taking a look at the code, and trying to reproduce in the meantime.
<sergiusens> mhall119, thanks, if you can look at that other MR would be great too
<sergiusens> for music
<nerochiaro> om26er: how do i try again to run tests and automerge this MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-qmlscene-desktop-file/+merge/189563
<om26er> nerochiaro, isn't it merged already ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: it was ok before, nothing changed, but at automerge jenkins refuse it with fake errors. i just want to re-run it until the fake erros are gone and it can be approved
<dobey> alecu: well, if it's doing what he says it's doing, i guess you can re-open the infinite loop bug
<dpm> hi karni, I'm at a conference atm, but if you send me an e-mail reminder I can reply to you on e-mail to describe how our i18n infrastructure works
<karni> dpm: Thank you! I'm looking at ubuntu-ui-toolkit examples, that might suffice :) In case I'm in doubt, I'll e-mail you :)
<om26er> nerochiaro, I can retrigger the CI if you wnt
<dpm> karni, in the meantime, this can probably help you too: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html
<dpm> ok, cool
<karni> dpm: thanks!
<nerochiaro> om26er: oh, nevermind, didn't notice it somehow got merged
<jochenh> Hey! I get a error with phablet-dev-bootstrap: "ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository" Can somebody help me?
<cwayne> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> cwayne: pong
<nerochiaro> bfiller: good news, can't seem to be able to repro with mir
<cwayne> zsombi: hey, we're seeing a lot of weird issues when we've tried to setup a custom theme, was wondering if you might have any ideas
<bfiller> nerochiaro: that is good news
<nerochiaro> bfiller: indeed
<zsombi> cwayne: I'll have soon the branch to fix your theming stuff, will drop you a line to test it, hopefully will solve your issues too
<cwayne> zsombi: does it fix Ambiance's MainViewStyle.qml?  That hardcodes the theme based on the background color
<cwayne> (which i think is one of our issues)
<zsombi> cwayne: one but at a time :)
<zsombi> cwayne: you can completely override the logic from MainViewStyle, noone says you should use the same code :)
<zsombi> cwayne: check this pls: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/custom-theme-paths/+merge/185439
<cwayne> zsombi: checking it out now :)
<cwayne> zsombi: my concern was, I thought if you had ambiance as parent_theme, it would go back to that MainView
<cwayne> so to get around that, you'd have to make a completely new theme, rather than just change a palette (or at least that's my partial understanding of it)
<cwayne> ssweeny: ^ could you take a look at that branch?
<zsombi> cwayne: if your theme is overloading the Ambiance MainViewStyle, the theme engine will load oit from yours, not the Ambiance one
<cwayne> zsombi: ah, ok, that's right then :)
<ssweeny> cwayne, on it
<cwayne> zsombi: one issue that we've seen is our custom theme overwriting *some* bits in non-themed apps
<cwayne> zsombi: like for example, the calendar app doesn't specify a theme
<cwayne> and so when we make a new theme, it'll somehow get the new themes background, but not font colors
<zsombi> cwayne: the app will load whatever theme is define din ~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini file
<alecu> sergiusens: do you know why some pre-installed click apps have not been uploaded to the click index webservice?
<alecu> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1227570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227570 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Detail page of pre-install click apps returns a 404" [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> alecu, because it's single user
<sergiusens> alecu, so needs coordination
<alecu> sergiusens: so, should we add each app that gives a 404 to that bug?
<alecu> jibel: ^
<sergiusens> alecu, I'll create them now; but will I be able to allow other accounts to upload new versions in the future?
<dobey> alecu: the problem is basically the same as the issue of there being some duplicate apps, i think
<dobey> alecu: ie. the pre-installed app IDs are different from the ones on the server
<sergiusens> alecu, the plan with lool was for each core app dev to upload them by taking the package from the build farm
<dobey> don't know if that has been "fixed" yet or not
<alecu> dobey: yes, sounds like that
<alecu> so, it makes sense to add each individual app to that bug, so that only one copy is on the index, with the same package_name (not app_id!) that on the preinstalled click.
<cwayne> zsombi: unless it explictly sets its theme right?  the dialer-app and contacts-app seem to explictly load surudark
<zsombi> cwayne: yep
<cwayne> zsombi: but what about apps that set some theming elements but not all of them
<cwayne> for example calendar-app sets its background to some funky color
<cwayne> should that be overwritten?
<lucenut> OK, folks. I have a new Nexus 10 and would like to give it a rip.
<lucenut> Is it possible to make it dual-boot?
<zsombi> cwayne: well, if those apps define their styles in such a way that they use the theme palette, then the only thing you can change is the colors, not the shapes anymore
<cwayne> zsombi: hm, ok.  i think all we want to change is the palettes anyway.  but when we tried that, it didn't quite work out, let me see if i can figure out why
<cwayne> zsombi: so what should i have in the MainViewStyle.qml if I want to just change the  pallette?
<sergiusens> alecu, I'll ping back later to see if you, beuno and me can talk
<sergiusens> jdstrand, seems someone is eating up the last char somewhere http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209508/
<MacSlow> Saviq, I elegantly picked work-in-progress branches for review... :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, any MRs in particular you want to hand over?
<Saviq> MacSlow, good choice ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, check this one out https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.overflow/+merge/186395
<zsombi> cwayne: check what you have in Ambiance, and omit all that does the theme switch
<cwayne> zsombi: ah, so include the majority bu take out that last bit?
<cwayne> stgraber: we're still waiting on that RT?
<stgraber> cwayne: yes, IS said it was fixed but it's clearly not
<stgraber> cwayne: https://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=65040 if you want to try and get them to fix it any faster...
<jibel> alecu, I added all the preinstalled apps I could identify that returns a 404
<zsombi> cwayne: you should define a MainViewStyle.qml, and copy all the code from Ambiance which doesn't alter the theme directly. This can be kept till we fix the other bug
<cwayne> stgraber: i'll see what I can do :)
<cwayne> zsombi: ah, ok, thanks
<cwayne> i think that might have been what i was missing
<alecu> jibel: great, thanks!
<zsombi> stgraber: check, but essentially test it!
<zsombi> stgrabber: ah, sorry :D wrong nick
<zsombi> cwayne: ssweeny: pls have a test with that branch, kalikiana will check the MR
<cwayne> zsombi: sure, im about to test it :) although I think we don't set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS, so we'll either need to get that fixed, or have it set to XDG_DATA_DIRS instead
<cwayne> ssweeny: ^
<zsombi> cwayne: ssweeny: I'd rather say it should be the config dir
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, see bug #1235444
<ubot5> bug 1235444 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu Saucy) "pkg_name calculated incorrectly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235444
<sergiusens> jdstrand, thanks
<cwayne> zsombi: i'd tend to agree, but then we're going to need to put in an MR for ubuntu-touch-session package to add that dir
<cwayne> which i'm fine doing, but perhaps we'd need to punt it til after 13.10
<sergiusens> popey, can you go about checking this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/click_fixes/+merge/189865
<ssweeny> zsombi, out of curiosity why do you prefer CONFIG over DATA?
<ssweeny> zsombi, i'd assumed that since the themes are in /usr/share it'd be DATA but i'm happy to be wrong :)
<zsombi> ssweeny: I dunno, the DATA gives me other information that the CONFIG does, beside I've seen people saying that those two variables are having different values...
<ssweeny> zsombi, right. one concern i have is that we already set XDG_DATA_DIRS and we'd have to submit an extra change to set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS as well
<zsombi> ssweeny: ok, what if I add both?
<ssweeny> zsombi, what different info do you get from the two?
<ssweeny> zsombi, that would work i suppose
<lool> stgraber: which package do you think we should add upgrade hooks to?
<lool> stgraber: I'd like to add one to switch to mir on upgrades
<zsombi> ssweeny: for instance there were talks on the web about $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg and XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share
<stgraber> lool: since they may end up being pretty similar to maintainer scripts, I think it's best to put them into the affected source package. In this case, Mir.
<lool> stgraber: do you have a link to a template handy?
<ssweeny> zsombi, right. that was my understanding. we currently add /custom/xdg/data to XDG_DATA_DIRS. so since upstream themes are in /usr/share we could have our custom stuff in /custom/xdg/data. if you look through XDG_DATA_DIRS you'd get both
<jibel> alecu, adding timestamps to unity-scope-click.log would help to determine interesting events. I'll attach a new log file when I reproduce
<stgraber> lool: "start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version and starting lightdm" "pre-script [ check if already done ] && stop && exit 0" "script do-whatever-you-need-there"
<lool> tedg: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913 but did you test binaries of this?
<alecu> jibel: indeed, it does help a lot in every other log we have. I don't know why we don't include timestamps in it. I'll open a bug to add them.
<lool> stgraber: can I tell which image I'm upgrading from?
<lool> stgraber: rather than "already done"
<tedg> lool, I tested those on the device a while back.  I'll check again when we have a trunk that is final.
<lool> stgraber: I'd like to touch .display-mir, but not touch it again if people rm it
<lool> could keep a flag file, but seems superfluous if I can test imge versions
<stgraber> lool: you can but it won't do you much good
<stgraber> lool: since the actual version will vary based on the channel
<lucenut> OK, I have been reading all last night and this morning. Can't decide where to start with my nexus 10.
<lucenut> Do I have to "root" it?
<cwayne> zsombi: so what's the plan? to include both DATA and CONFIG dirs?
<vincentbosch> I would like to know if there's any possibility that we will see Ubuntu Touch on the Galaxy Note 2014 edition (SM-P600) soon? Exynos 5 version
<zsombi> cwayne: yes, updating the MP
<cwayne> zsombi: awesome, thanks, will test as soon as its up :)
<zsombi> cwayne: then go for it :)
<cwayne> zsombi: pulling it now.  shall i just pbuild it? or is there some other preferred way of building
<zsombi> cwayne: yes, pbuilding i sfine
<cwayne> zsombi: perfect, doing so now
<zsombi> cwayne: I'll not be around for long, so if you have something that doesn't seem to work well, and you sense it is because of the MP, drop a comment on the MP
<cwayne> zsombi: sure thing, i'll be sure to update the MP if it works too :)
<lool> stgraber: aha
<lool> stgraber: so I'll create a flag then
<stgraber> hmm, something is really wrong with the system-image client or the download service. I have two devices both with the same update path, both hanging at the exact same spot of the download
<mterry> boiko, so I'm testing your uri_handler branch for telephony-service...
<boiko> mterry: ah yes, it needs to be tested together with the branches for address-book-app, dialer-app and messaging-app
<mterry> boiko, OK, I was wondering
<boiko> mterry: let me get the URLs for you
<mterry> boiko, thanks
<popey> mhall119: can you happrove? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/click_fixes/+merge/189851
<boiko> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1230404/+merge/188473
<boiko> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/uri_handler/+merge/189423
<boiko> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/messaging-app/uri_handler/+merge/189428
<mterry> phew, ok
<boiko> mterry: I was about to get some bug reports, right? :)
<mterry> boiko, we'll see :)
<boiko> mterry: the activation of already running apps I didn't test yet, I'm going to be testing that in a couple hours
<mterry> boiko, ok
<mterry> boiko, are these url schemes documented somewhere, or just in code?
<boiko> mterry: it was somewhere on wiki, let me find it
<boiko> mterry: hmm, it only shows the available schemes, but the addressbook specific ones are not listed there
<boiko> mterry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<lucenut> Hey, can someone help me get started loading ubuntu-touch on nexus 10?
<lucenut> Do I first have to root it?
<nebajoth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<lucenut> The only ubuntu PC I have to work with is a Xubuntu notebook.
<lucenut> Does the developer preview upgrade into the real think when it's released?
<nebajoth> Ubuntu Touch has the ability to perform OTA updates
<nebajoth> I'm going to go ahead and assume it will allow you to upgrade directly
<nebajoth> but I'm no official spokesperson
<lucenut> Cool.
<mhall119> sergiusens: popey: does the music app need the unconfined template?
<sergiusens> mhall119, yes, it's using grilo
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> top approved
<mhall119> in the future I assume we'll have more restrictive templates/policies for it
<popey> thanks mhall119
<sergiusens> mhall119, not sure what the deal with grilo is going to be; jdstrand ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I am lacking context. what about grilo?
<mhall119> grilo is the API for querying the mediascanner database
<sergiusens> jdstrand, are we going to be able to run confined apps with grilo
<mhall119> jdstrand: https://wiki.gnome.org/Grilo
<mhall119> runs over DBus, IIRC
<jdstrand> currently, there is no policy for it so no for 13.10. it is possible to add policy, but that might also require changes to grilo to integrate with trust-store depending on what its api is like
<jdstrand> someone should create a UDS session for it
<Ikagara> Is there an x86 version of the ubuntu touch, does the ubuntu dekstop have the apropreate features to support bring run on an x86 tablet?
<asac> om26er: hy
<asac> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> om26er: is that 100% reproducible? sure its not caused by crashes etc.?
<mhall119> Ikagara: it depends on what you include as "Ubuntu Touch"
<om26er> asac, definitely not caused by any crash. It happens all the time.
<om26er> 100% reproducible right after boot
<asac> om26er: can you do what ogra says?
<asac> int he bug?
<mhall119> Ikagara: the shell (Unity 8) runs fine on x86, as do the apps, and most of the platform services
<asac> om26er: he asks for a longer top run while this is happening etc.
<om26er> top really does not show anything from the RAM/CPU perspective
<ogra_> asac, the bug is just heavily discussed in #ubuntu-mir
<asac> om26er: also note that unity might crash all the imte as well :)
<asac> (but guess you checked /var/crash?
<asac> )
<asac> ah ic
<asac> om26er: lets discuss there then #unity-mir
<om26er> asac, yes there are no crashes, that's for sure
<mhall119> the phone images contain some Android bits, because they're running on Android phones, and those bits won't be available on x86, though chances are you don't need them because something that does the job already exists on x86
<om26er> ok
<Ikagara> mhall119: i am playing around with a viewsonic 10 tablet, and wanted to try out ubuntu on it. would the desktop version of ubuntu be enough to support a touch screen type input (onscreen keyboard and stuff)
<mhall119> Ikagara: technically yes, you can run the desktop on a touch device
<mhall119> but the Unity 8 experience will be better, in Ubuntu 13.10 there should be a way for you to try Unity 8 on x86
<mhall119> kgunn: ^^ can you confirm that statement?
<Ikagara> how would i go about making this happen?
<kgunn> mhall119: for the moment...touch is really based on arm config (due to our use of some pre-compiled arm libs)
<kgunn> mhall119: this isn't to say that intel ones don't exist...but it would take some cobbling together i would imagine.
<kgunn> mhall119: not famiiliar with viewsonic tablet...even if its intel, you would need to follow the touch/porting wiki
<Ikagara> that would be a bit intence for me kgunn
<mhr3> charles, ping?
<mhr3> charles, i'm trying to repro #1236705 got it to crash on both sf and mir
<mhr3> now trying to get stacktrace from the mir crash
<mhr3> gdb is generating core file as i type this
<mhr3> just don't have debug symbols
<mhall119> kgunn: I was more asking about whether there will be a "Unity 8" session option in 13.10
<mterry> boiko, I can't save a new contact?  probably not related to your branch, but are you seeing that too?
<davmor2> what package is the user metrics under?
<mterry> davmor2, libusermetrics
<davmor2> mterry: thanks
<kgunn> mhall119: sorry...yes, even today you can run unity8 as a large overlay window to the desktop
<mhall119> kgunn: can you run SDK apps inside of it yet?
<mhr3> charles, although even the nonsymbolic one is pointing fingers - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209880/
<mterry> boiko, oh, it just let me...  odd
<davmor2> popey: you have 2 phone correct?
<mhall119> kgunn: and will there be an option to run Mir+Unity8 as the user session on a 13.10 desktop, rather than inside a windows under Xorg
<boiko> mterry: hmm, I need to check, right now my phone has different versions of all the apps (in a hangout with designers doing visual tweaks)
<cwayne> zsombi: seems the CI failed
<popey> davmor2: i have two ubuntu touch devices, yes
<boiko> mterry: I'll check that afterwards
<cwayne> also my pbuild failed as well
<davmor2> popey: do they have photos on either?
<popey> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> popey: have you teken them with the camera on the phone and does the usermetrics show that in the circle on the welcome screen?
<popey> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<davmor2> now to reflash and see if I can reproduce
<jodh> xnox, stgraber: any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1235649/comments/35 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mterry> boiko, yeah, launching already opened apps doesn't seem to work greate
<xnox> jodh: i'm not a dbus-foo guru, i wonder if dbus and/or us are expecting a reply/ack for each event we emit on dbus =?
<jodh> xnox: ditto. possibly. maybe slangasek/tedg could comment?
<boiko> mterry: I guess promoting the apps to the front has not landed yet
 * mterry looks at watch
<tedg> xnox, signals, no, there are no replies there
<tedg> xnox, If you're getting a call, yes, you should respond.
<xnox> tedg: and if client is listening on a signal, should it free the received msg / signal?
<xnox> jodh: i thought memory usage was on receiving side, not sending side.
<tedg> xnox, Well, there's no shared memory, so that doesn't effect the emitter.  But, yes, it should or it'll leak itself.
<jodh> xnox: we're freeing the signal correctly fwics on our end.
<zsombi> cwayne: CI fails on everything
<xnox> jodh: horum.
<xnox> =/
<rsalveti> ogra_: I'm up now :P
<rsalveti> (checking backlog)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, ignore :)
<ogra_> go back to bed !
<rsalveti> ogra_: ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> zsombi: my pbuild failed cus of failed tests, i wonder if my environment wasnt setup right?
<rsalveti> yeah, might be a better idea
<slangasek> xnox, jodh: init/control.c:control_emit_event_emitted() doesn't exist, this seems to be nih-autogenerated code; could one of you pastebin that autogenerated code if you have it handy?
<zsombi> cwayne: hmm...
<stefan__> hi, when porting ubuntu touch to an unofficial cyanogen device? how to delete all stuff that is not needed from that source?
<mterry> boiko, makes it a little hard to test these branches without that.  Is there a branch I can install for the bringing-app-to-front bits?
<xnox> stefan__: if you remove a repository from the manifest, and do repo -u, then repository will be gone. if there is no repository, then all the extra pieces are not built.
<xnox> stefan__: alternatively change your product manifest to remove apps, and big stuff
<zsombi> cwayne: actually it failed on the theme engine unit tests, which are passing on my laptop... need to check it further, and will let you know when it passes
<xnox> stefan__: in build/product/ something.
<jodh> slangasek: yes - just run make, or: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209950/
<mhr3> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1236249/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed]
<slangasek> jodh: right, that looks correct
<slangasek> jodh: have you checked whether adding dbus_connection_close() doesn't fix the problem?
<zsombi> cwayne: actually that CI failure is from the first push...
<jodh> slangasek: ack. I cannot see anything wrong with that code at all wrt memory mgt.
<jodh> slangasek: yes - see #37.
<slangasek> jodh: that comment doesn't tell me you've tested it, you say "could do with" :)
<slangasek> jodh: was valgrind any use here?
<jodh> slangasek: updated with #38. valgrind -> not that I could divine, no.
<slangasek> jodh: I think there are missing calls to dbus_connection_unref()
<slangasek> jodh: we unref() when called via control_bus_close(), but there are other paths into control_disconnected() which bypass this step
<jodh> slangasek: that's what I thought, but note that nih_dbus_connection_disconnected() calls that for you (in a somewhat convoluted way :)
<slangasek> jodh: where does nih_dbus_connection_disconnected() get called?
<jodh> slangasek: let me update the bug with the call sequence...
<slangasek> jodh: ah, found it; nih_dbus_connection_disconnected() wraps our own disconnect handler, and calls dbus_connection_unref() in the right place
<jodh> slangasek: right.
<slangasek> jodh: could you share a valgrind trace?
<jodh> slangasek: all on the bug :)
<slangasek> ah, so it is
<slangasek> jodh: valgrind suggests there might be a memory leak in environ_remove(), which has no allocation tests in init/tests/test_environ.c; should probably add some?
<mterry> tedg, in the url-dispatcher world, are there changes in how apps get focused?
<mterry> (with mir especially?)
<slangasek> jodh: of course, valgrind also says < 100k has been lost, so that's probably not really our culprit :/
<jodh> slangasek: yes, we should indeed write some tests for that, but I'm struggling to see a leak just eye-balling it :)
<plars> renato: anything new on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1231418
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231418 in mediaplayer-app "TestPlayerWithVideo.test_time_display_behavior seems to fail consistently" [Critical,Confirmed]
<lool> pete-woods, tedg: Hmm https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/fix-hud-activation/+merge/189869 is fishy; why do we need to do this?  I thought we fixed dbus job to set this?  shouldn't we just add a "start on started dbus" to whatever is triggering hud?
<pete-woods> lool: it's not that simple unfortunately
<pete-woods> lool: I have the up to date dbus/upstart packages with those supposed fixes in, and they don't help
<lool> pete-woods: do we understand why not?
<lool> pete-woods: it seems like we're working around a state we're in that we don't understand
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you have some time, https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-save-on-deactivate/+merge/189919
<pete-woods> lool: I agree, but we need it fixed now, this workaround also has the benefit of launching apport when the error occurs, for helping us track it down
<pete-woods> lool: from my investigation it looks like a bug in upstart, but I don't think anyone is taking me seriously
<lool> pete-woods: oh gosh saw /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hud/dbus-activation-hack.sh
<pete-woods> lool: that's a red herring, yes it's evil, but it's not the cause
<lool> pete-woods: why doesn't hud have start on started dbus?
<pete-woods> lool: we don't want that, we want lazy init
<lool> so why dont we just have dbus activation?
<slangasek> jodh: yah... it would be good to know if nih agreed with valgrind about there being a leak, though :)
<ogra_> heh
<pete-woods> lool: that is a good question, maybe we should, we should be able to use upstart, though, right?
<lool> pete-woods: supporting both upstart and dbus activation doens't seem to have value and adds moving parts
<ogra_> pete-woods, it would be good to pick either :)
<pete-woods> lool, ogra_: my real concern is that any processes managed by upstart are susceptible to this
<lool> pete-woods: think about all the code we could remove!
<pete-woods> for all I care yes, we could switch to dbus activation
<lool> pete-woods: well I think it's because of the dbus activation thing that we're seeing this
<pete-woods> lool: it's definitely not
 * ogra_ thinks it is the mixup 
<lool> pete-woods: In fact, I wonder... is it not because we call start from within start?
<pete-woods> you can discount the dbus activation
<pete-woods> you can reproduce this by simply doing "start hud"
<pete-woods> and, indeed when upstart gets into this staet
<pete-woods> you can add new jobs (I added a foo,conf job)
<pete-woods> that just runs a bash script that dumps its env
<pete-woods> and that suffers the same problem
<lool> pete-woods: but what made sure dbus was running?
<pete-woods> lool: the fact that I was logged into my desktop
<pete-woods> this is a running desktop session, with dbus
<pete-woods> lool: I can do initctl list-env, and it shows the DBUS_ADDR environment variant
<pete-woods> but it does not appear inside any upstart job's environment
<pete-woods> variant->variable
<lool> pete-woods: I did a start hud
<lool> pete-woods: it had DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-yyOXNA71cT
<om26er> pete-woods, hey! you work on user matrices right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looking
<pete-woods> lool: I know
<lool> pete-woods: but not on touch?
<pete-woods> lool: it doesn't happen every time you log in
<lool> pete-woods: isn't it because it gets dbus activated and that's racy?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: having trouble running tests ATM, but the change shouldn't mess up anything that was working before
<pete-woods> lool: no
<pete-woods> lool: I can create a _new_ job_ no dbus activation
<pete-woods> and that suffers the exact same problem
<lool> pete-woods: I just created a job, and I got DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-yyOXNA71cT
<lool> pete-woods: you're saying it's random?
<pete-woods> lool: only at login time
<pete-woods> i.e. if you've logged in and it works, it stays working
<pete-woods> if you've logged in and it's broken, it stays broken
<ogra_> that cant happen on dbus activation
<pete-woods> ogra_: I really think this has nothing to do with dbus activation, as I said above you can create a new job without any crazy dbus-hack.sh and that suffers the same as HUD
<ogra_> pete-woods, well, dbus activation means you have been triggered by a dbu message, that definitely makes sure you have the proper env
<pete-woods> ogra_: that's a very good point
<lool> pete-woods: I just feel it's the only weird thing about this service
<lool> pete-woods: but you say you reproduce with other jobs
<lool> pete-woods: do we have an upstart or dbus bug for that failure?
<ogra_> only hud iirc
<pete-woods> lool: the bug got logged against url-dispatcher
<ogra_> i think there was one from ted for the dbus env though
<pete-woods> https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1234731
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234731 in dbus (Ubuntu) "DBus jobs not setting environment variables" [High,Fix released]
<ogra_> oh, tight i'm mixing that up with "hud is slow to start"
<ogra_> *right even
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: approved, feel free to top-approve once CI has run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<charles> larsu: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1236249/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> pete-woods, lool .... LOL ! i know what the issue is
<pete-woods> ogra_: ????
<larsu> charles: interesting. I'll try to reproduce it tomorrow
<ogra_> look at yoour upstart job ... dbus/session is created by a profile.d snippet on login
<ogra_> .cache/upstart/dbus-session that is
<ogra_> pete-woods, hud starts before that i think
<charles> larsu: does that trace look like a unity menumodel issue to you?
<pete-woods> ogra_: this is on the desktop, I don't think that applies there, also this happens when you manually start and stop jobs
<larsu> charles: very likely
<larsu> charles: I mean, yes, it looks like that to me ;)
<ogra_> pete-woods, ah, ok ... red herring then
 * pete-woods hopes dashed :'(
<charles> larsu: want me to assign it to you, then?
<larsu> charles: yes please :)
<charles> larsu, cool
<slangasek> jodh: so the fact that valgrind does *not* report this as a leak implies that we do have references to it all somewhere, and that on exit upstart actually manages to clean it all up
<slangasek> so I wonder where that is
<nerochiaro> om26er: any idea why this would happen ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2180/console
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's jenkins problem
<slangasek> pete-woods, ogra_: where is the actual upstart job that reproduces this problem? the /usr/share/upstart/sessions/hud.conf I currently have on my phone is dbus-activated
<nerochiaro> om26er: should i just retrigger ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, does not look good. probably
<ogra_> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187560/
<om26er> nerochiaro, retrigger may help. its a bug in jenkins IMO
<ogra_> slangasek, its the hud session upstart job
<pete-woods> slangasek: this is on the desktop, see the e-mail chain with me and ted for more details
<nerochiaro> om26er: shouldn't fginther know about it ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i retriggered
<pete-woods> slangasek: but basically, you can create a new job /usr/share/upstart/sesions/foo.conf
<slangasek> ogra_: but where is it, not what :)
<om26er> yo fginther that ^ looks familiar ?
<jappie> hello
<pete-woods> slangasek: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/hud.conf is the one
<fginther> nerochiaro, om26er, something looks bad
<slangasek> pete-woods: that shows as dbus-activated here
<pete-woods> slangasek: right, but you can manually start it for testing purposes (i.e. simply start hud)
<slangasek> pete-woods: anyway, you're saying that if the setup goes wrong, it goes wrong for everything?  So e.g., 'initctl list-env | grep DBUS' would be empty post-login?
<pete-woods> slangasek: no, list-env shows the right values
<slangasek> ok
<pete-woods> slangasek: but the jobs have the DBUS one missing
<slangasek> so I should be able to reproduce this by creating a job and starting it?
<pete-woods> slangasek: in that e-mail you're CC'ed in, there is all this detail (and more :) )
 * slangasek goes to re-read
<nerochiaro> fginther: om26er: have to EOD, I'll leave you guys to it
<pete-woods> slangasek: yes, I created a new job pointing to a script that just does env|sort>/tmp.foo.txt
<jappie> it is possible to put ubuntu on my htc wildfire s?
<fginther> nerochiaro, ack, looks like that node is broken, will offline it
<om26er> nerochiaro, bye, have fun.
<slangasek> pete-woods: ok, reproduced
<pete-woods> slangasek: :D
<pete-woods> well, :D / :(
<ogra_> slangasek, that hud activation has a very werid startup chain btw
<mterry> pitti, I love your dial-number script, thanks :)
<mterry> pitti, particularly for faking an incoming call
<slangasek> ogra_: compared to what? :)
<ogra_> slangasek, look at /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.hud.service
<ogra_> slangasek, then look at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/hud/dbus-activation-hack
<slangasek> ok, but that's unrelated to this issue
<ogra_> the upstart job is the last bit in that chain
<ogra_> slangasek, is it ? we go through several different environments here
<slangasek> yes, because it's reproducible with an unrelated job.
<ogra_> ok
<slangasek> and also, because upstart doesn't give a fig for any environment but its own. :)
<ogra_> well, i was wondering if something got overwritten on the way ... but yeah, if thats the case
<slangasek> pete-woods: ah; note the difference between 'initctl list-env' and 'initctl list-env -g'
<slangasek> I would say that initctl set-env --global is not working as intended
<slangasek> xnox: ^^ does that sound right to you?
<jibel> alecu, added log file and screenshot to 1236807, from a freshly flashed device.
<jibel> alecu, there are several "Error calling webservice: Web request failed: HTTP 4 Cannot connect to destination (search.apps.ubuntu.com)" at the end of the log
<AskUbuntu> Porting to Nook HD | http://askubuntu.com/q/355450
<AskUbuntu> it is possible to put ubuntu on my htc wildfire s? and how? | http://askubuntu.com/q/355453
<pete-woods> slangasek: that's a good observation, didn't try the global switch myself
<slangasek> pete-woods: ok, and it works if I run the 'initctl set-env -g' command post-login... curiouser and curiouser
<pete-woods> slangasek: well I don't know the upstart codebase at all, so it could be anything
<pete-woods> I have no idea about it's modes of operation of anything
<pete-woods> I just know how to track a bug down
<alecu> jibel: great, thanks! I'll take a look now.
<dobey> what is "unity8-fake-env" ?
<alecu> jibel: I managed to reproduce the bug, thanks for all the logs.
<dobey> alecu: really? how?
<racarr> ricmm: Saviq: So what's the
<racarr> verdict on monitor channels and such
<alecu> dobey: I connected the device to the wifi of a spare router, and unplugged the ethernet on it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I have an issue with wired headset in that it plays music through the headset but if I make a call that happens on the phone and I have to remove the headset to make the call.  Any ideas what I would file that against?  I'm guessing at pulse or ofono being the culprit
<racarr> alf_: Thanks for digging deeper
<dobey> alecu: weird. i was just looking at the code, and don't see how that would affect the installed apps search at all
<racarr> on hold-surface-alive...
<racarr> I think this will fix a lot of crashes :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, good question, make tasks for both and the guys can sort it
<alecu> dobey: and now, I can't reproduce it any longer. Not great.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: will do
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hrmm, and the unity8 in the latest image doesn't have that fix either
<Saviq> ricmm, monitor channels? ;)
<Saviq> racarr, ↑
<Saviq> racarr, we seem to be good
<pmcgowan> mterry, re bug 1234903 how do we did we used to do it on SF?
<racarr> Saviq: for HUD and keyboard focus?
<ubot5> bug 1234903 in telephony-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mir-only] On incoming calls the greeter remains and dialer-app is not started" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234903
<racarr> seems like it should be fine for both I guess
<racarr> (still need the qtubuntu keymapping bit)
<Saviq> racarr, yes, all works
<Saviq> racarr, last related issue standing ricmm was fighting was was the keyboards InputArea
<Saviq> racarr, that we didn't rotate on orientation changes
<racarr> mm
<sergiusens> mhall119, according to jdstrand apps shouldn't be using dconf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210460/ (from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/115/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.ubuntu.clock_clock_0.7.log/*view*/)
<mterry> pmcgowan, looks like there is a deprecated API we used
<racarr> Saviq: Apparently we had this discussin before lol
<racarr> and it just got lost...
<racarr> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/support-monitor-input-channels/+merge/176775
<racarr> "This it to enable hooking the current Unity8 gesture recognizer up to Mir"
<ricmm> :p
<ricmm> so much for following up
<ricmm> we should be generally good now... other than the keys propagating to input fields in apps
<ricmm> but I'm not too sure about landing an event filter in unity-mir right now
<ricmm> not really critical
<racarr> which keys propagating to what?
<racarr> when?
<pmcgowan> mterry, ah, can we de-deprecate it?
<mterry> pmcgowan, I think I have a solution
<mhall119> sergiusens: jdstrand: why not?  isn't dconf the standard was for apps to store config data?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+bug/1236989
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236989 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Maguro: Plug in a wired headset play music then make a call" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> sergiusens: though I don't see where the clock ap is actually using dconf
<jdstrand> mhall119: not appstore apps. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#GSettings.2BAC8-dconf-1
<jdstrand> mhall119: you can also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#GSettings.2BAC8-dconf for why
<davmor2> pmcgowan: how the hell did you find that pulseaudio I looked though 8 pages and it wasn't listed :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I am lp savant ;)
 * davmor2 bows to pmcgowan 's lp-fu
<pmcgowan> hah
<alecu> jibel: what device are you using to test touch?
<slangasek> pete-woods: well, interestingly, I can't reproduce the problem in a guest session at all.  I'll restart my main session (now that I've added a bit of debugging to upstart) and see what that gives me...
<pete-woods> slangasek: I find I have to reboot a few times until it happens
<pete-woods> yay for VMs
<slangasek> pete-woods: oh, so it's not 100% consistent?
<alecu> jibel: doh, it says so in the log: mako
<pete-woods> slangasek: once it's happened, it's happened
<slangasek> VMs> what magic configuration do you have that doesn't make compiz unbearably slow in a VM?
<pete-woods> slangasek: er, I run Parallels on OSX :$
<pete-woods> I think that's the setup for quite a few devs here
<pete-woods> (Parallels has an excellent pass-through GLX driver)
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> pete-woods: about what percentage of the time do you hit the error condition?
<pete-woods> slangasek: I'm not really sure, to be honest
<mfisch> mhall119: who is working on the video player or knows the state of it?
<popey> mfisch: that would be jhodapp
<jhodapp> mfisch, what part, the backend or the actual app?
<mfisch> jhodapp: as part of customization we
<mfisch> jhodapp: as part of customization we're dropping a movie trailer on the device (a free one), but right now I have no video when I play it. And no icon in the scope.
<mfisch> jhodapp: so I was wondering if there's a codec I should/should not use
<jhodapp> mfisch, what codec are you using?
<jhodapp> mfisch, h264 is the most tested
<jhodapp> mfisch, h264 for video, aac for audio, mp4 container
<mfisch> jhodapp: I've got ogg and ogv now, but I'm not up to speed on containers/codec relationships
<slangasek> pete-woods: I've tried > 10x now with a guest session, and can't reproduce it.  Should I have expected to hit the bug by now?
<jhodapp> mfisch, ogv isn't going to be supported for hardware accelerated playback
<pete-woods> slangasek: er, hmm, that's usually been enough for me
<jhodapp> mfisch, because most of the hardware decoders don't support decoding ogv
<mfisch> jhodapp: okay, let me try mp4
<pete-woods> slangasek: I would say (very roughly) I'm getting it maybe 1 in 3 reboots
<jhodapp> mfisch, the codecs are the formats the audio/video are encoded in...the container is the wrapper of those two streams of data along with metadata
<slangasek> pete-woods: ok, I'll try a real user session; since there's clearly a timing thing here, maybe something about the guest session itself throws it off
<mfisch> jhodapp: in general playing videos should work?
<jhodapp> mfisch, absolutely
<mfisch> jhodapp: or should I wait a week or so
<mfisch> jhodapp: okay and what about icons in the unity scope?
<mfisch> I have a blank icon with a 3d outline
<jhodapp> mfisch, known bug, working on a fix atm
<mfisch> jhodapp: perfect
<mfisch> jhodapp: bug#?
 * mfisch has mp4 playback
<mfisch> the phone just locked itself during my movie :(
<jhodapp> mfisch, bug #1236874
<ubot5> bug 1236874 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[gst-hybris] No thumbnailing even though image is playable on phone" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236874
<jhodapp> mfisch, yep, also a known bug
<mfisch> jhodapp: thanks
<tedg> mterry, Did you get your questions answered?
<mterry> tedg, I think I'm OK now
<dobey> olli: hey. when you hit this back button deleting the u1 account bug, what page were you looking at exactly when you hit the back button?
<slangasek> pete-woods: so... can you actually still reproduce this bug with a completely up-to-date saucy system?
<slangasek> pete-woods: because my already-running desktop session was affected by the bug... but I'm sure not having any luck reproducing it now
<pete-woods> slangasek: yes, it was happening until I rebooted just now
<pete-woods> slangasek: it is a complete pain to reproduce, which is why no-one until you has believed me it existed
<slangasek> pete-woods: and you're certain there were no updates applied before that reboot?
<pete-woods> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> yeah, this is pretty painful
<slangasek> pete-woods: was it always reproducible for you immediately after login?
<pete-woods> slangasek: I'm fairly confident it was
<slangasek> I wonder if my debugging patch is fiddling the timing just enough to reduce the chances of hitting the bug... seems unlikely, since upstart itself is single-threaded
<slangasek> pete-woods: oh right, because it was affecting other dependent jobs immediately after startup. hmm.
<pete-woods> slangasek: the easiest check on login is does hud work?
<slangasek> pete-woods: hrm.  so this would affect the hud but not the dash?
<slangasek> I don't remember whether I brought the hud up at all during my last session
<olli> dobey, the accounts/settings overview, that lists the newly created u1 account
<olli> dobey, this is on #87
<dobey> mhr3: is the behavior of unity8 with respect to results_invalidated() documented well in API docs somewhere?
<dobey> olli: from the main page, with the list of accounts?
<ascii00> is the build for motorola razr dead?
<olli> dobey, reproducing, 1 sec
<olli> dobey, opening settings/account, seeing 1 U1 account
<olli> tapping on the account
<dobey> ah ok
<olli> when in there, using back in anticipation of going to the accounts overview
<olli> ending up there, previously listeds acount is gone
<dobey> ok, thanks. mmcc will have a branch to fix that soon
<dobey> just wanted to verify there wasn't another similar bug
<SonikkuAmerica> Because the 2013 Nexus 7 isn't (yet) supported, what would happen if I tried to flash the current Ubuntu Touch image onto it?
<dobey> it will fail
<dobey> so outside of having rooted the device; basically nothing
<dobey> at least, using phablet-flash. if you take a more manual approach, then i don't know.
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks. Someone should get on it though. Not me, however, I'm not a coder
<mterry> boiko, do you know why QDesktopServices::openUrl caused crashes in your telephony-service branch?
<boiko> mterry: I didn't dig too much into the details on that, but my assumption is that it is because QDesktopServices belongs to QtGui, and thus assumes the application is a QGuiApplication
<mterry> boiko, huh, that's bogus
<boiko> mterry: which is not the case for those daemons, they are all QCoreApplication instances
<boiko> mterry: either that, or our implementation assumes that
<stefan__> I get an error while doing phablet-dev-bootstrap : error: could not verify the tag 'v1.12.4', gpg public key not found
<stefan__> why that?
<boiko> mterry: I ended up using the platform-api directly
<mterry> boiko, but your other branches just use QDesktopServices::openUrl
<mterry> er
<mterry> Qt.openUrlExternally
<mterry> rather
<mterry> boiko, could telepathy-services use that?
<boiko> mterry: yes, those are UI applications running on top of a QGuiApplication
<mterry> boiko, ok, so Qt.openUrlExternally ends up using QDesktopServices::openUrl?  bummer
<boiko> mterry: I would assume it does
<boiko> mterry: maybe the platform plugin is not loaded on QCoreApplications? who knows?
<boiko> mterry: I plan to investigate that, but not right now :/
<mterry> boiko, fair
<mterry> boiko, I fixed the greeter side of that bug, I think
<boiko> mterry: oh. nice to know
<mterry> boiko, you mentioned some problems with bringing apps to focus?
<mterry> boiko, is there a branch that fixes that somewhere?
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<boiko> bfiller: do you know which branch fixes that?
<bfiller> mterry: upstart-app-launch and unity-mir from daily build ppa, tedg and ricmm would know if others needed as well
<mterry> bfiller, so that's just trunk then, no special branch?
<bfiller> mterry: yes
<mterry> bfiller, awesome, thanks!
<bfiller> no special branch that I'm aware of
<mhr3> dobey, calling it emits a signal that gets picked up by the dash and if the dash page of that (sub)scope is active new search() request is sent to the scope
<robert_ancell> mhall119, hey, not sure if cjwatson contacted you but I was just attempting to clickify my apps - the main question I have is what do I put in the .desktop file for the Exec line (given I don't know exactly where the package files will be installed to). Also, how does click associate the icon in the .desktop file with the icon file?
<mhall119> robert_ancell: are the C++ or QML apps?
<robert_ancell> mhall119, straight QML
<mhall119> then you should be able to use Exec=qmlscene foo.qml
<robert_ancell> mhall119, so the Exec line is run from inside the install directory?
<dobey> mhr3: and if it's not active? does it queue the query to wait until it is?
<mhall119> IIRC, click will add a Path= line to the .desktop pointing to the install location
<robert_ancell> ah
<mhr3> dobey, right
<mhall119> robert_ancell: and that should work for both Exec and Icon
<dobey> mhr3: so i can avoid calling the internal search method in the timeout, and just rely on the search being called again when i call results_invalidated()?
<robert_ancell> mhall119, I installed on my desktop box - is that a supported case? It didn't seem to modify the .desktop file or install it anywhere
<mhall119> robert_ancell: you'd have to ask cjwatson if and how it works on desktop
<robert_ancell> mhall119, ok, thanks
<mhall119> robert_ancell: just make sure you have the desktop hook listed in your click manifest
<robert_ancell> mhall119, also, is there a way for click not to install everything in the project directory?
<robert_ancell> mhall119, yep, I've got that
<mhall119> I don't think so, no
<mhall119> with the exception of the click package hooks
<mhr3> dobey, why is it even called inside search() itself?
<cjwatson> robert_ancell: it's not expected that any of this will work on desktop yet
<cjwatson> robert_ancell: I officially Do Not Care for 13.10
<robert_ancell> cjwatson, k
<robert_ancell> :)
<cjwatson> I expect I will care for future releases
<cjwatson> But it's not in scope right now
<pete-woods> slangasek: just checking, but is it possible that the "fix" that's being applied the hud.conf, etc is masking the problem from re-occuring for you? (assuming you have the modified hud.conf)
<dobey> mhr3: because we need to wait to do the query, if the network is not accessible
<cjwatson> robert_ancell: (it may be possible to cobble it together, and feel free to try and take notes, but don't expect me to have cycles for it until at least November)
<robert_ancell> cjwatson, no problem, I assumed it wouldn't be supported, was just trying to test my packages locally
<mhr3> dobey, then the query failed and what you should do is run a timer which will emit the invalidation later
<mhr3> dobey, but even that shouldn't be necessary once dash issues requests when network state changes
<dobey> mhr3: well, for things that only do network stuff, waiting for the dash to tell it to do something might be useful
<dobey> but the click scope has to deal with network searches and local searches both
<dobey> although, that could also be separated a bit better now, given the other scope thing you landed yesterday, which is local only
<mhr3> dobey, doesn't change the fact that it needs to be requeried when you get network
<dobey> mhr3: the network part does, yes. the local part doesn't
<mhr3> dobey, sure, but it's just one scope...
<dobey> when it gets network it should only the do the work it needs to do, not all the work it is capable of doing
<mhr3> then it should have been two scopes
<dobey> yes, it's just one. imagine 100 scopes all doing stuff at the same time when network comes up
<mhr3> but that doesn't really matter
<dobey> whatever, i don't wnat to argue about the architecture right now
<mhr3> dobey, you're forgetting that only the visible ones will be requeried ;)
<dobey> i'm not going to rewrite the whole scope to resolve an issue i can fix with changing 6 lines
<mhr3> dobey, i'm not asking you to, i'm describing what should ideally happen
<mhr3> but we all know ideal work never meets deadlines :)
<mterry> boiko, what about my comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/messaging-app/uri_handler/+merge/189428 ?
<mterry> about removing functionality
<boiko> mterry: ah yes, sorry, I didn't see that comment, I am working on something else right now
<mterry> boiko, no worires, I was just going to approve the branches, but just wanted to confirm that the removal was OK
<boiko> mterry: those options are indeed not used anymore. They are leftovers from previous versions of phone-app
<mterry> cool
<boiko> mterry: ok, don't approve them yet
<boiko> mterry: we want to give them some more testing before having them merged
<boiko> mterry: (as the current implementation is working well on surfaceflinger we don't want to introduce regressions)
<boiko> mterry: in any case, good to know everything is working :D
<tedg> sergiusens, Do you have all these click packages installed?  Can you get me the app names?
<robert_ancell> jibel, did you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/handle-no-xrdb/+merge/189971
<slangasek> pete-woods: I haven't modified hud.conf, no
<pete-woods> slangasek: never mind then :/ (I am seriously worried about this bug, btw)
<slangasek> pete-woods: and I'm checking this at the source ('initctl list-env -g'), so it wouldn't have been masked anyway
<slangasek> I'm rolling back to the pristine upstart package now to see if I can finally catch it
<pete-woods> slangasek: I mean, masked in the sense that the hud job (or something else) was changed in a way to successfully inject the environment variable
<sergiusens> tedg, which ones are 'these'?
<slangasek> pete-woods: right, nothing else is injecting the vars into the global env
<tedg> sergiusens, The ones that we need to add the the url dispatcher.  Sorry, "these" from the list in your e-mail :-)
<sergiusens> tedg, one sec, I'm flashing fresh
<pete-woods> slangasek: ah well, there's not much I can suggest for this, perhaps a repeatedly run autopilot test or something?
<slangasek> pete-woods: I have yet to successfully run an autopilot test; I don't suppose you could orient me?
<tedg> thomi, slangasek needs schooling ^
<tedg> :-)
<sergiusens> tedg, full app_ids or just pkgname?
<pete-woods> slangasek: I've only written one myself, I figured you might be the expert
<slangasek> pete-woods: not my department :-)
<pete-woods> slangasek: basically if requires you to be in the right dir (it doesn't search your tree or anything)
<thomi> hmmm?
<tedg> sergiusens, pkg and app name.  If you've got full app_ids I can subtract the version.
<slangasek> I'm happy to learn, but last time I gave this a try on mako I was told "it should just work from adb" and that was double-plus untrue
<pete-woods> I've only run them on desktop too
<thomi> slangasek: the runner works just like other python test runners... you can even use testtools.run or whatever if you like
<thomi> the difficulty at the moment is that running them on top of unity8+mir is a little delicate
<slangasek> thomi: sorry, but that tells me approximately nothing.  The last time I attempted this, I tried to figure out the commands to run based on looking at the jenkins job, and that was full of fail.  Is there documentation that describes the one true way to launch autopilot tests?
<slangasek> (because there should be - one true way, and documentation of it)
<thomi> I agree. What I'm saying is that there's more than one concern there. If you've already got the test suites locally, it's easy: autopilot run [-v] my.test.id.here
<slangasek> thomi: pretty sure that's the command I ran; pretty sure it didn't work when I tried it over adb
<slangasek> maybe something's been fixed since
<sergiusens> tedg, adb shell ls /home/phablet/.local/share/applications | sed -e 's/.desktop//' |pastebinit -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211066/
<thomi> Right - sthe other part is the environment setup, which can be tricky, especially if you're running mir. For example, you need to be the phablet user, unity8 needs to be running, and you need to have the screen unlocked
<sergiusens> tedg, need to install gallery and camera, but names are obvious com.ubuntu.camera_camera and com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery
<tedg> sergiusens, Cool, nice that we've got those standardized now.
<tedg> sergiusens, Thanks!
<sergiusens> np
<mhall119> sergiusens: did you find where/how the clock app is trying to use dconf?
<sergiusens> mhall119, still need to strace it, but my guess is timezone config perhaps?
<tedg> sergiusens, So addressbook is staying deb?
<mhall119> sergiusens: hmm, maybe, he had a C++ plugin I think to read tzdata
<sergiusens> tedg, yeah, the tres amigos are staying as deb
<mhall119> which would explain why I didn't see any dconf stuff in the qml project branch
<tedg> sergiusens, Heh, the code names are getting spicy!
<mhall119> nik90: ping
<sergiusens> mhall119, if you have the deb just run a dbus monitor against it
<sergiusens> tedg, long days have that effect :-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: it'll be faster for me to ping the dev :)
<tedg> sergiusens, mediaplayer ?
<sergiusens> tedg, right, didn't build that one yet, but will be com.ubuntu.mediaplayer_mediaplayer
<mhall119> why the double name?
<tedg> sergiusens, ack
<sergiusens> mhall119, it's not a double name ;-)
 * mhall119 needs to have his vision checked then
<tedg> mhall119, it's not a double name ;-)
<sergiusens> mhall119, pkgname and appname; it's a mere coincidence
<mhall119> now I'm seeing double replies
<sergiusens> lol
<mhall119> y'all make my brain hurt
<slangasek> pete-woods: have you ever reproduced the bug with a logout/login?  Or only ever in the first login after a reboot?  (trying to rule out some sort of race condition related to the system init)
<pete-woods> slangasek: I've always rebooted my VM
<pete-woods> slangasek: to be honest I'd kinda given up trying to reproduce it, then it happened again
<pete-woods> so I copied down all that debug info you have in the e-mail
<slangasek> pete-woods: ah.  "given up trying to reproduce it" sounds a little less than 1 in 3 frequency, maybe?
<pete-woods> slangasek: it seemed to just go away for a while, then it was happening every login
<slangasek> ok
<marrabld> Hello, is it possible to get cellular data on the Nexus 4 with Ubuntu touch?  I tried this link but it was vague and didn't seem to  work.  http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/dog-fooding-success-sort-of.html
<lool> stgraber: Hey mind helping me debug why my job is blocking startup?
<lool> stgraber: the boot-hook ran
<slangasek> marrabld: sure, that works out of the box with current images
<lool> stgraber: but then lightdm never came up, it's start/starting
<lool> stgraber: this is the final version
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211148/
<marrabld> mmm. I am pretty sure I have the latest image but I cna't get it to work
<slangasek> (in fact, it works so well I accidentally blew my monthly data cap with mine while testing image-based updates over 4G ;)
<stgraber> lool: initctl list | grep <your job name here>
<lool> stgraber: boot-hooks/set-display-mir stop/waiting
<lool> stgraber: the files were touch-ed as expected
<slangasek> marrabld: check System Settings -> Cellular?
<stgraber> lool: initctl list | grep boot-hooks
<lool> stgraber: boot-hooks-emit stop/waiting
<lool> and: lxc-android-config start/running, process 634
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! :) Do you know if I can set arguments by using "Run application on Device" on QtCreator ? I'm finishing zoom feature
<stgraber> lool: (unrelated but note that you're supposed to place your hook in /etc/init/boot-hooks)
<lool> stgraber: I did
<stgraber> lool: oh yeah, sorry, you were clever filtering the output of the commands I gave you :)
<marrabld> I don't have System Settings -> Cellular.  But I do have Network-> ceullular-> Cellular data.  And it is ticked, and so it Data roaming .  But, I can't get any data on my browser
<lool> stgraber: I greped for set-display-mir
<slangasek> marrabld: and it lists your carrier?
<marrabld> I get network error.
<stgraber> lool: I think I know what's wrong, let me go read the doc to confirm
<marrabld> Yes, I am with Virgin in the UK . Does that matter?
<marrabld> and it lists it
<marrabld> I can make calls text etc
<slangasek> marrabld: right, just asking to make sure you have *any* cell service. :
<slangasek> :-)
<marrabld> yep.  no probs
<slangasek> I don't know why that wouldn't be working with the current images
<marrabld> Any ideas how to debug.  is there a /var/log eqivilent ?
<stgraber> lool: try removing the "task" stanza
<Chocanto> Hey, does anyone here know if we can send arguments to the command when we test our app on a device using QtCreator ?
<lool> stgraber: rebooting
<slangasek> marrabld: there are a series of scripts in /usr/share/ofono/scripts (IIRC - typing this blind) that you can use to probe the current state of the cell data stack
<lool> with this change
<Chocanto> Maybe someone from the music-app team know it ?
<tedg> sergiusens, Not sure when this should land, but it's here when things align.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/click-core-apps/+merge/189976
<stgraber> lool: my guess here is that the job first started because it got boot-hooks + starting lxc-android-config
<stgraber> lool: then the state was reset and starting lightdm got emitted
<sergiusens> tedg, thanks, from what I hear, after mir
<stgraber> lool: at that point the job is now waiting for another boot-hooks event to be emitted to run a second time and unblock lightdm
<mhall119> Chocanto: I don't know, bzoltan might be able to tell you though
<Chocanto> mhall119: Ok, thank you :)
<lool> stgraber: ah forgot to reset build-id
<lool> stgraber: now lxc-android-config start/starting
<stgraber> lool: dropping the task statement may fix that, if it doesn't the easiest way is still to keep the task statement out of it and just merge everything into the pre-start, that way the job will be considered as running once it's execute and won't attempt to run a second time
<lool> stgraber: I think it's stuck even earlier now
<lool> boot-hooks/set-display-mir stop/waiting
<lool> boot-hooks-emit stop/waiting
<stgraber> lool: try moving the content of your script section to the pre-start
<lool> hmmmm
<mterry> boiko, still there?  I have a fix for your addressbook branch
<boiko> mterry: that's actually renato's branch, but I think he is still here :)
<lool> stgraber: I've reset build to 0, I'm without task and I've moved everything to pre-satrt
<lool> rebooting
<mterry> oh so it is
<boiko> mterry: the other two apps I fixed, but this one renato had already the changes made
<mterry> boiko, I don't see him on.  I'll comment in MR
<lool> stgraber: boot-hooks/set-display-mir start/running
<lool> boot-hooks-emit stop/waiting
<lool> stgraber: it did run
<lool> I thnk it's still booting
<boiko> mterry: ok., thanks
<lool> stgraber: I think it's stuck again
<lool> lightdm start/starting
<stgraber> annoying
<stgraber> slangasek: suggestions? ^
<lool> stgraber: Hmm there should be a dep between lxc-android-config and lightdm
<stgraber> lool: can you confirm you don't have any errors in /var/log/upstart?
<lool> stgraber: no error
<lool> stgraber: only left over messages from my earlier debugging  in /var/log/upstart/boot-hooks_set-display-mir.log
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey regarding the click-reviewer-tools, it's saying icon is not a supported entry
<marrabld> slangasek: Thanks looking now.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you show me the desktop file and the error?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's not desktop file, it's manifest
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> we have a new hook or something?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211240/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, http://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html
<lool> stgraber: oddly, I see no dep between lxc-android-config.conf and lightdm.conf
<sergiusens> jdstrand, package icon (instead of app icon which can be n+1)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, icon: icon to display in interfaces listing click packages; if the name refers to an existing file when resolved relative to the base directory of the package, the given file will be used; if not, the algorithm described in the Icon Theme Specification will be used to locate the icon
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, I'll update the tests
<slangasek> pete-woods: oho, here's something interesting.  after a suspend and resume, it appears that the envvars have disappeared from my session.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, sounds good
<slangasek> pete-woods: no evidence that init itself has restarted, however
<sergiusens> beuno, ^^
<stgraber> lool: so I'm pretty sure the problem is with waiting on (starting A or starting B) since upstart will block the start of A and B and only unblock those if the start condition matches
<stgraber> lool: I'm not sure if we ever had something else try to do that
<lool> stgraber: Yeha, that's also what I think but I can't think of a way to do differently
<beuno> sergiusens, cool, so pull from that when jdstrand lands it, and ping me when you get a pass from it and I'll approve
<slangasek> stgraber: lightdm is start/starting, with no pid?  is something 'start on starting lightdm' and blocking it?
<lool> stgraber: I could have two jobs
<lool> slangasek: likely that hook job
<lool> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211148/
<slangasek> lool: which job exactly?
<stgraber> slangasek: so lool needs a hook that's "start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version and (starting lightdm or starting lxc-android-config)"
<lool> slangasek: we tried without task
<lool> slangasek: and we tried with everything in pre-start
<stgraber> slangasek: currently he gets the hook executed as expected and one of lightdm or lxc-android-config is allowed to start, the other is stuck in starting
<stgraber> I think that makes sense, I'm just not sure what's the right way to achieve lool's goal
<lool> stgraber: I think two jobs would be safer
<slangasek> so taking a slightly different tack, why is it lightdm or lxc-android-config?  Doesn't lightdm start strictly after lxc-android-config?
<lool> stgraber: I could also try (A and B) or (A and C)
<slangasek> two jobs also doesn't solve it
<lool> slangasek: well that's whatI just thought too but I didn't see any deps between the two
<stgraber> two jobs would solve it by having the code simply trigger twice
<slangasek> because in the case that boot-hooks WHEN=new-version is /not/ emitted at boot, this will still deadlock
<slangasek> stgraber: nope
<stgraber> slangasek: ah true
<lool> right, I didn't get how it was supposed to work on second boot
<slangasek> so the best idea I have so far seems rather hackish, but
<lool> I can have a job starting on lightdm, another starting on lxc-android-config, both checking whether they need to do their thing by checking a flag set by a boot-hook job
<lool> but that's fairly convoluted
<stgraber> slangasek: that's actually making it a bit problematic for any hook that needs to start before another service... I guess they then have to do something like "start on boot-hooks and starting service" and then check $WHEN in pre-start...
<slangasek> stgraber: yes, that may be simplest
<marrabld> slangasek: There are quite a few scripts in /usr/share/ofono/scripts .  None of them obviously useful to me.  Any ideas on what might be useful? Cheers.
<slangasek> stgraber: and then the job needs to be left in state 'started' afterwards, to not block any restarts of service
<slangasek> (which means: not task, do the work in pre-start)
<stgraber> slangasek: right, that's the first thing I told lool to do, drop task, move everything to pre-start.
<slangasek> you do also need it split into two jobs
<slangasek> because otherwise you'll only delay startup of *one* of the services
<stgraber> slangasek: so I guess in this case, there's two ways of doing it, either have two mostly identical jobs with "start on boot-hooks and starting <service>" which each check $WHEN in pre-start for new-version and DTRT based on that and stamp file. Or have a single job and make lightdm somehow depend on android.
<slangasek> stgraber: I think the former is clearly preferable, architecturally
<slangasek> unless lightdm does technically have an undeclared dependency on android anyway
<lool> slangasek: yeah, I think that's the case
<slangasek> marrabld: I'm trying to pull up the package now to see, since I'm not in a position to look at my phone right now
<stgraber> well, lightdm spawns mir which needs the binary drivers that android has
<lool> ah actually only on SF I guess
<slangasek> lool: which case?  a dependency that's undeclared?
<lool> since with Mir, we can actually display without SF
<lool> slangasek: yeah
<slangasek> lool: even in mir we need the drivers though, and the driver init is done by the android container
<stgraber> lool: but can we run Mir without access to the Android bits and without ueventd?
<lool> ok
<lool> what's the best way to fix this missing dep?
<lool> lxc-android-config start on starting lightdm?
<stgraber> so it may be better to make lightdm on touch depend on android and then go with a single job that's "start on boot-hooks and starting lightdm" + check of WHEN in pre-start
<marrabld> slangasek: oh, I appreciate your help, if it's its a pain in the  .. don't stress.    Its just the data thing is the only thing stopping me using it a my every day phone.
<marrabld> that and no spotify app yet. :)
<stgraber> lool: nope you don't want that, otherwise "restart lightdm" will try to restart lxc
<slangasek> lool: no, better to put the dependency in the other direction and change lightdm's start condition with an override
<lool> stgraber: another question, is it ok to "stop" the job in pre-start?
<stgraber> lool: I think we want lightdm "start on android"
<marrabld> slangaske: its pretty cool I can use these scripts to make phone calls via adb on my computer.  :-)
<slangasek> lool: no, you need to definitely *not* stop the job in prestart
<lool> slangasek: right, that's what I understood
<lool> so I need to guard the whole pre-start
<lool> so many pitfalls
<itmannen> Testing the connection from Sweden
<lool> stgraber, slangasek: Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211296/
<lool> slangasek: oh there's an override file for lightdm I hadn't seen
<lool> but it doesn't wait on android
<lool> start on ((filesystem
<lool>            and runlevel [!06]
<lool>            and started dbus)
<lool>           or runlevel PREVLEVEL=S)
<stgraber> slangasek: does stopping a job that's "start on starting a" really cause "a" to fail to start? I thought you were supposed to do "stop $SOMEVARIABLE" for that (or exit 1)?
<lool> just removes the plymouth stuff
<lool> sorry forgot WHEN in the paste
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211299/
<stgraber> slangasek: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stop-a-job-that-is-about-to-start
<itmannen> exit
<stgraber> slangasek, lool: I've unfortunately got to run now, be back later tonight.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, pushed in r108
<lool> slangasek: (Cc: stgraber) https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/session-manager-touch/lightdm-depends-on-lxc-android-config/+merge/189981
<lool> slangasek: just boot tested this on Mir
<lool> err SF
<lool> since I had removed .display-mir for testing
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, so why is Path blacklisted? the app hook replaces this correctly
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you show me the error?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211325/
<lool> slangasek: boot tested on Mir as well
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I suppose I could turn that into a warning or info. why would an app specify it?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: in its source
<sergiusens> jdstrand, because it also builds as a deb (it's originally hardcoded, let me just template it)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sure, I understand your reasoning, I was just thinking about normal developers
<jdstrand> sergiusens: who aren't trying to support two things in one
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, normal yeah, are good :-)
<thomi> who should I be talking to if I want to better understand the ARM calling convention?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, are you fixing it?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, easy fix is to leave an empty line, going to see if the tool complains about that
<xnox> slangasek: pete-woods: i was trying to reproduce "dbus env not set" with system-image / ro, on grouper (which does not have mir). BTW pete-woods, you can create .override file and/or .conf file in ~/.config/upstart/. E.g. "echo pre-start exec env" > ~/.config/hud.conf to go back to "hud without pre-start" & env debugging.
<pete-woods> xnox: thanks for the tip
<nik90> mhall119: pong
<nik90> mhall119: sry really late
<lool> stgraber: I think there's a bug in the boot-hooks; WHEN is always new-version because of the && var=value thing being in a subshell
<racarr> Is there a way to stop the nexus 4 wireless from getting so slow when the screen turns off?
<slangasek> stgraber: 'start on starting a' does not cause 'a' to fail to start if 'a' stops.  The problem here is that the job isn't 'start on starting a', it's 'start on starting a and foo', where foo is a one-time boot event, so if you stop this job, it will cause a /restart/ of a to hang
<slangasek> lool: pastebin> this still needs to not be 'start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version [...]', it needs to be 'start on boot-hooks' with a check for the value of WHEN that skips making the change when WHEN != new-version
<lool> slangasek: yeah, I pasted a second one minutes later: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211299/
<slangasek> lool: the lxc-android-config change looks sane to me
<slangasek> lool: ah, looking
<marrabld> I can't get data over network to work so I am trying to restore my android backup.  I have tried the old 'adb restore ./backup.ab'.   But I get the message  "Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation." on the terminal.  but nothing happens on my phone
<marrabld> Any help would be appreciated.
<marrabld> not sure what to try
<slangasek> lool: yeah, that version looks sane to e
<slangasek> marrabld: I believe the link in the channel topic includes instructions on how to restore android
<slangasek> xnox: so the fact that my initctl list-env -g is different on my laptop after a suspend/resume is really amazing
<sergiusens> jdstrand, what about "lint_maintainer_domain": "(MANUAL REVIEW) email domain too long 'ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com' for app name 'com.ubuntu.notes'" ?
<pete-woods> ted: I'm EOD'ing now
<pete-woods> ted: stuff you need to know - we need this MR in unity-mir (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-mir/window-stack-get-property/+merge/189984)
<marrabld> slangasek: okay, please excuse my ignorance but I am not sure which one.  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA
<marrabld> I followed the ones on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install wihtout success
<slangasek> marrabld: right, that's exactly the page I meant.  I don't know why adb talking to Ubuntu Touch would prompt you for unlocking
<pete-woods> ted: I think the hud watchdog stuff was nonsense (I'd stopped the widow bridge service)
<xnox> slangasek: =/ that is scary. is it because our memory was not restored, or jobs stop & restart. Note that e.g. dbus job clobbers environment each time it starts.
<slangasek> marrabld: you may need to do a factory reset first, and then restore
<marrabld> slangskek.  Okay, thanks Ill try that
<slangasek> xnox: "memory was not restored" - after a suspend/resume?  I wouldn't expect such a specific problem, I would expect general crashiness :-)
<lool> slangasek: ah
<lool> slangasek: I think my job is not run when the second boot-hook is emitted
<lool> slangasek: because it is already running once the every-boot ones come in
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, that is correct, but we could special case that email address, in theory
<jdstrand> sergiusens: since the appname is com.ubuntu.notes, it is expecting <foo>@ubuntu.com
<jdstrand> sergiusens: s/appname/pkgname/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'd like to think about that
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ack, can we let it in for now as is and change later? beuno ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sure-- that is why it says MANUAL REVIEW. a human just needs to make the call
<jdstrand> beuno: ^
<sergiusens> jdstrand, good :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is that really accurate though for the email?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I mean, a coredev or ubuntu member isn't able to perform the upload
<xnox> slangasek: catching up on bug mail. So in the upstart manpages there are vague notes that "set-env -g" might be lost by jobs transitioning from pre-start to spawned.
 * beuno nods
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's the original debian/control email
<jdstrand> sergiusens: right, and that works for the archive
<xnox> slangasek: and maybe making xsession-init start on started dbus, might not be such a bad idea for 13.10.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I would hope that when the multiple users thing comes in we would allow that
<jdstrand> indeed
<beuno> jdstrand, only one person can claim com.ubuntu, so the email issue will be mostly moot in this case
<jdstrand> it isn't in place now though, so I don't know how to adjust the script
<beuno> of course, we'll get the message each time for now
<beuno> until we land autmated checks and approved permanent exceptions
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu is already considered a special domain
<jdstrand> honestly, the email/domain handling is quite difficult to automate
<beuno> it is
<beuno> I have an item on my ToDo to revise it
<beuno> maybe we don't allow custom domains
<jdstrand> so it is trying a few things, with the understanding that a human will have to get involved in certain circumstances
<beuno> I mean, we don't really get anything from it
<sergiusens> jdstrand, fwiw, these are the fixes https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click-fixes/+merge/189980 if you want to ack it
<sergiusens> beuno, custom as in not com.ubuntu.developer. ?
<beuno> sergiusens, yes
<beuno> proving you own a domain in an automated way is a pita, really
<jdstrand> man, I don't think I understand cmake at all
<jdstrand> if(NOT CLICK_MODE)
<jdstrand> else(NOT CLICK_MODE)
<jdstrand> endif(NOT CLICK_MODE)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is that correct? ^
<xnox> jdstrand: looks wonderful.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, the else with params is just to match the original if
<jdstrand> neat
<jdstrand> that isn't confusing at all :P
<xnox> jdstrand: you are now 5m closer to the dark side.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, works without it, but give warnings
<sergiusens> jdstrand, once you get used to it, cmake is awesome
<sergiusens> although people can build really aweful configs too
<jdstrand> it is on my todo to get into it more
<jdstrand> I have a rather long todo list though
<xnox> sergiusens: i think end developers ruin all build-systems.
<xnox> =)))))
<sergiusens> xnox, LOL
<xnox> no matter how nice it was intended to be.
<mhall119> nik90: hey, sergiusens found that the clock app is accessing dconf/gsettings somewhere, and that's not allowed for click apps
<jdstrand> sergiusens: do you want me to approve that or an upload?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, just ack it in the votes section
<nik90> mhall119: hmm...I dont use gsettings since the security team said that it was not secure and shouldn't be used
<mhall119> sergiusens: ^^
<jdstrand> sergiusens: actually, while I have you...
 * jdstrand finds bug comment
<nik90> mhall119: on reading your comments above, I do not have a c++ plugin yet..all timezone is gathered from online APIs
<nik90> mhall119: so no dconf usage etc.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, sure, what about?
 * jdstrand is looking
<jdstrand> I thought I had it
<jdstrand> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1234544/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234544 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Several apps have failing tests with 20131003 ui-toolkit" [Critical,Fix committed]
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi only
<sergiusens> jdstrand, looks good
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'm wondering how this will hit us with multiple apps though
<sergiusens> jdstrand, as application name defines the package name today
<nik90> mhall119: do you happen to anyone who worked on the phone app? I just want to know where the ringtones in the phone are located at for playing a tone when the timer is completed.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: what do you mean, 'multiple apps'? clicks that ship multiple desktop files?
<nik90> mhall119: happen to know*
<marrabld> slangasek: After factory reset my phone wont boot from recovery.  Do you know I can push an image (any image) while in recovery.  None of my old cyanogen backups seem to be available from the recovery screen anymore, like they used to be.
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yup
<jdstrand> sergiusens: right, so the apparmor policy was designed specifically for that
<jdstrand> eg: if APP_ID=com.example.foo_bar_0.1
<sergiusens> jdstrand, but if I have to applications, is applicationName supposed to be the same in both?
<jdstrand> then that app has write access to ~/.local/share/com.example.foo
<jdstrand> then later the app ships a second desktop file
<jdstrand> APP_ID=com.example.foo_baz_0.1
<jdstrand> it also has write access to ~/.local/share/com.example.foo
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that means applicationName has to be the same on both though
<jdstrand> this way different applications in the same click package can share data
<jdstrand> in the qml, yes
<jdstrand> does that not work?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, for c++ we can do organizationName and problem solved though
<sergiusens> jdstrand, well the translations also come out of applicationName
<jdstrand> the SDK could do the same
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I think the sdk should support organizationName
<jdstrand> sergiusens: you're right in that the SDK folks need to figure all that out
<jdstrand> they decided to use applicationName in this manner. multiple applications were mentioned as a future requirement
<jdstrand> I need to step away for a bit
<jdstrand> feel free to contact me on irc if needed (I read backscroll)
<marrabld> Can anyone help me flash an image (Ubunutu or otherwise) while stuck on recovery.  I followed the instruction on restoring Android here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android . It didn't work.  and now I am stuck.  I can reboot in to the recovery image but non of my backups that I did from Cyanogenmod can be seen from the recovery backup.
<marrabld> resotore ./backup.ad doesn't work eitehr
<marrabld> with my old phone I used to be able to put images on to the sd card and load them from there.  I can't seem to do that with the Nexus 4
<marrabld> Ah Ubuntu, it doesn't seem to matter how much I was
<marrabld> x
<marrabld> lyrical about you.  You always seem to hurt me
<racarr> lool: How comes the image?
<lool> racarr: I have a super serious issue while looking at upstart-app-launch update
<lool> racarr: can't open OS updates
<lool> racarr: double-checking the issue
<lool> racarr: I finisihed the task of the upstart job to enable mir, after fixing a prereq bug
<lool> racarr: so this works on Mir
<lool> racarr: I was trying unity8 testsuite from SF
<lool> so that's pretty bad for grouper
<lool> or community
<lool> I guess we need to keep it in -proposed while we fix this
<lool> racarr: nevermind, it worked upon reboot
<lool> racarr: but it's still making progress, just more slowly than I'd like  :-)
<racarr> lool: Sounds ilike an adventure as always :D
<racarr> ok let me know if I can be useful
<lool> racarr: I'd love diving into the unity8 test failures with you after I'm done with uploads
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-09
<lool> racarr: there's one thing I'm missing
<lool> racarr: could you confirm how to test if current device supports mir?
<lool> racarr: or do I need to hardcode mako + maguro?
<lool> I've pinged kgunn on this earlier but no luck
<kgunn> lool: sorry, thot you got an answer....i would say you'd need to hardcode
<kgunn> lool: afaik, there's not knowledge of product in mir....only knowledge of hwc versions
<kgunn> which in essence relate to a product
<kgunn> kdub: ^ any thots ?
<lool> ok, I think I'll test ro.product.model=maguro
<lool> or mako
<kdub> lool, mir does autodetect the backend it should run on, but i'd imagine you're trying to work around mir not supporting a feature
<lool> kdub: I'd like to only turn on Mir on devices that supportit
<lool> not on grouper
<kdub> ah
<kdub> well, yes, i think we'd need a device-specific approach for the forseeable future
<racarr> lool: Ok.yeah I need to start looking at the unity8 failures
<RAOF> lool: robert_ancell semi-recently wrote blacklist support for unity-system-compositor; a similar approach should work for unity8
 * RAOF wonders if this is functionality common enough to be factored into Mir itself.
<racarr> seems like probably
<racarr> ...definitive language from me there :p
<racarr> um...hmm
<racarr> yeah seems like something we should have infrastructure for
<RAOF> It likely needs to be platform-specific, but that's doable.
<mhall119> nik90: looks like boiko has been heavily involved in the phone app
<mhall119> nik90: I'm betting you'll need some additional apparmor stuff to get to the ringtone files though
<mhall119> jdstrand: ^^ can you confirm or deny?
<jjohansen> mhall119, nik90: grep DENIED /var/log/syslog
<jjohansen> if you see denied messages then yes
<slangasek> xnox: note that I am querying the outcome of 'set-env -g' by using 'list-env -g'; this has nothing to do with individual jobs losing the state
<racarr> kgunn: lool: Afk for a bit can reach me on phone at g+
<lool> racarr: ok
<lool> racarr: I wont have time today I'm afraid
<lool> will be tomorrow
<racarr> no worries :D
<racarr> so cloooose
<jdstrand> mhall119: don't know-- would need to see the denials. that said, the dialer shouldn't be confined
<jdstrand> mhall119: but yeah, what jjohansen said
<mhall119> jdstrand: the dialer may not be confined, but the clock app presumably will be, which will stop it from accessing the dialer's ringtones
<robert_ancell> fginther, do you know why https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/handle-no-xrdb/+merge/189971 hasn't merged?
<robert_ancell> thomi, ^?
 * thomi looks
<thomi> ugh. what's the new jenkins IP address?
<thomi> robert_ancell: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/lightdm-autolanding/156/console
<robert_ancell> thomi, uh, that's just blank for me
<thomi> not for me
<robert_ancell> hmm, refresh gave it content
<robert_ancell> so it's just running super slow?
<thomi> I triggered it manually
<thomi> It wasn't running before. Not sure why
<robert_ancell> cheers
<thomi> nw
<olli> do we know if build #88 is done?
<AskUbuntu> How can one go about integrating messaging into an Ubuntu Touch App? | http://askubuntu.com/q/355647
<nhaines> mhall119: certainly the SDK should provide ringtone and notification support?
<lucenut> I've been reading about installing ubuntu-touch on a nexus 10. Kinda confusing.
<lucenut> Do you think the install will be any easier with the release on the 17th?
<lucenut> I'm dying to get it running. It's why I bought the nexus 10.
<nhaines> lucenut: I don't suspect the install process will change.  Which is kind of too bad, since I did consider what a nice install wizard would look like.
<RAOF> lucenut: Hm. It was pretty easy to install on a N7 and N4; what problems are you having?
<lucenut> I don't know where to start!
<lucenut> Do I have to "root" it first?
<lucenut> If something goes wrong can I just hold the volume and power buttons and restore jellybean?
<lucenut> The installation videos showed you have to install a backup app first?
<RAOF> lucenut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install describes the process; it's reasonably straightforward.
<lucenut> Will this be "dual-boot"?
<RobbyF> not dual boot
<lucenut> The only ubuntu computer I have is an Xubuntu netbook. Will that work for this install?
<RobbyF> It will work for install
<lucenut> Is dual-boot possible?
<RobbyF> when you restore back to jelly beat then you'll be fresh install
<RobbyF> dual boot might be possible but WAY more complicated.
<RobbyF> not worth it and not supported.
<lucenut> OK
<RobbyF> give it a try
<lucenut> Scary!
<lucenut> $500 tablet.
<nhaines> lucenut: not scary.  It's simple to jump back to Android.  :)
<lucenut> I can always restore android right?
<lucenut> K
<lucenut> Thanks.
<RobbyF> yes you can easily restore android with a click of a button
<lucenut> If I do it before the 17th, will the developer version update to the real one?
<RobbyF> most likely
<RobbyF> if not it won't be hard to flash that.
<lucenut> K
<nhaines> lucenut: in the last week or so, Ubuntu's gotten really nice on phones, too.  Should be fun on the tablet.
<lucenut> I imagine if they are really releasing on the 17th it should be pretty close to locaked down.
<lucenut> Is the preview a nightly build?
<nhaines> lucenut: no, they build 4 times a day and promote "blessed" builds.
<guest___________> The install guide says " We currently do not support the newer '2013' Nexus 7."  does that mean it won't install at all?
<RAOF> guest___________: Correct
<guest___________> How do I verify that I have the new version and not the old version?
<RAOF> guest___________: I'm not sure; when did you buy it?
<guest___________> Few weeks ago, so probably the new one huh?
<guest___________> Kinda bummed I got it just for linux.
<RAOF> guest___________: You could also just try flashing the Touch image with phablet-flash; it'll detect what device you have connected and bail if it's unsupported.
<RAOF> You probably do have the shiny new one, yes.
<guest___________> yeah I tried that if I give it the -d grouper command it will attempt to flash it and I have to bring it back to factory
<nhaines> guest___________: on the other hand, it's a *very* nice tablet, and Ubuntu will probably be ported eventually.
<guest___________> if I don't give it -d  I get ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<guest___________> Yeah, I suppose i'll just have to be patient
<RAOF> Yeah; it'll probably be ported fairly soon. It shouldn't be hard to port to.
<nhaines> guest___________: Google used the same name, but the hardware's completely different.
<guest___________> Well sounds like I tried to do everything correctly so its out of my hands at this point
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Well, not exactly.
<RAOF> You could provide the port ☺
<guest___________> well mines an asus nexus 7 is that the same as google nexus?  Get lost in the branding
<guest___________> haha i'm not that good of a programmer
<guest___________> found my box says google nexus think I answered my own question
<guest___________> alright well thanks again
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Post Day! :-D
<sergiusens> mhall119, jdstrand dconf/dbus call was a missing 'calendar' profile
<AskUbuntu> How to run Ubuntu touch apps on Ubuntu desktop? | http://askubuntu.com/q/355728
<sergiusens> nik90, are you around?
<nik90> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/confinement_fixes/+merge/190044
<sergiusens> nik90, if you don't mind taking a look
<sergiusens> nik90, the dconf thing was evolution btw
<nik90> sergiusens: ah for the alarms
<nik90> sergiusens: will do
<sergiusens> ty
<nik90> sergiusens: is com.ubuntu.clock the standard way of naming applications?
<sergiusens> nik90, yeah, let me give you some docs
<nik90> sergiusens: I notice weather and calendar following the same convention. But calculator is named ubuntu-calculator-app. I guess i can do a MP for that.
<sergiusens> nik90, yes please
<sergiusens> nik90, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<nik90> sergiusens: top approved. thnx
<Mirv> how can I use larger than 80x24 terminal sanely with adb shell which seems to somehow assume that?
<sergiusens> Mirv, hey, doanac had a shell script that resized the terminal
<Mirv> sergiusens: sounds promising
<Abhishek> hi all
<Abhishek> I want to port the Android source code to create Ubuntu touch images
<Abhishek> My development board is having SoC "Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro APQ8064"
<dholbach> Abhishek, Dmitrjs answered your mail on the mailing list: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04516.html
<Abhishek> I am not able to clearly understand
<dholbach> Abhishek, and it looks like you sent your mail multiple times
<dholbach> ah no, it looked like it was multiple times, but it was different questions
<Abhishek> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04531.html
<Abhishek> Please answer this query
<Abhishek> I have complete Android source code
<dholbach> Abhishek, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting of any help?
<Abhishek> I synced the ubuntu touch source code using "phablet-dev-bootstrap"
<Abhishek> This is helping somewhat
<Abhishek> My device is not supported in CyanogenMod
<Abhishek> I am having the development board with Android
<Abhishek> The source code of this android is available
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no landings at moment if not fixing tests/bugs/crashes, #ubuntu-ci-eng for more.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: well it does fix a bug and a crash
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but does it fix a bug and a crash also now that the unity8 change is not in trunk?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it does fix the bug that the feature is missing in unity8 :D
<Abhishek> dholbach: I want to use the source code of Android to create ubuntu images
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but we can commit the code again if you prefer :-)
<dholbach> Abhishek, I'm afraid I'm not much of a help here - I'm not an expert when it comes to porting at all - I just noticed the discussion on the mailing list
<Mirv> tsdgeos: haha :) anyway it's 'no' at the moment, but feel free oto come to the channel to discuss it. I guess the most interesting thing is that if it currently would happen elsewhere but has not been identified as coming from that.
<Abhishek> Dholbach, can you please let me know who can help me
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's most of all now about fixing mir-by-default related issues/crashes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: of course it would happen somewhere else
<tsdgeos> it's a bug in Qt
<tsdgeos> it's just that noone uses QML as extensively as us
<tsdgeos> anyway, if it's no
<dholbach> Abhishek, the mailing list is probably a good place - this channel is quite high traffic so thing easily get lost here
<tsdgeos> it's no, i know how this management decisions work
<nik90> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calculator-app/applicationname-fixes/+merge/190060
<Saviq> Mirv, so we essentially got a freeze two days before the freeze?
<nik90> sergiusens: fixed it for the calculator app. can you review and check if it is okay
<Saviq> awesome
<Mirv> Saviq: something along those lines
<Abhishek> Can someone help me in porting the Android source to create Ubuntu images ...which I can load on my development board ....and see ubuntu running
<sergiusens> nik90, looks good, let me test this
<Mirv> Saviq: we've been in freeze with 'only via landing asks' for some time already
<Abhishek> I raised the query in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04531.html
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah well...
<Abhishek> Please answer my query ...I want to port Android source code to create Ubuntu images
<Abhishek> I raised the query in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04531.html ....Please answer it
<sergiusens> nik90, feel free to top approve that one
<sergiusens> nik90, I'm marked as community in lp, so can't
<xnox> Abhishek: please stop sending identical emails, multiple times.
<xnox> Abhishek: that's considered rude, and you don't give enough time. Many people only read mailing lists infrequently, e.g. every weekend.
<nik90> sergiusens: I cannot do it either. I am only admin of clock app :)
<Abhishek> xnox: I will not do it again ...sry for that
<Abhishek> xnox: I did it beacuse I am eager to know that it is possible or not ?
<xnox> Abhishek: no problem. And from your replies, I can only recommend you to unpack your device boot.img (and the ramdisk from inside it) to actually study and understand how your device boots.
<xnox> Abhishek: it must already have a boot loader pre-installed - otherwise it will not boot at all.
<xnox> Abhishek: and then you just need to ticker and work out how can you point the ramdisk to e.g. boot alternative partition where you'd have an ubuntu rootfs.
<Abhishek> xnox: I'll try to do it now
<xnox> Abhishek: maybe study ac100 boot images / tarball installer.
<xnox> Abhishek: it has it's own ramdisk inside bootimg that points to unpack ubuntu rootfs from a tarball from sd-card onto userdata partition and then boot that.
<sergiusens> dpm, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calculator-app/applicationname-fixes/+merge/190060 ?
<sergiusens> or mihir_ https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calculator-app/applicationname-fixes/+merge/190060
<dpm> sergiusens, still at the conference and about to change rooms, not sure I'll manage until tomorrow :/
<davmor2> Morning all
<dpm> sergiusens, if popey is around he can probably help you find someone for the review
<mihir_> sergiusens: is it regarding change in app name ?
<dpm> I've added a comment to the MP nevertheless
<pitti> did anyone actually try and add an ubuntuone account? addition seems to work initially, but it immediately seems to forget it again once I go back in the system settings
<seb128> pitti, I did some days ago and it worked, let me try today
<pitti> ah, I now tried to not go back, but just end system settings
<seb128> pitti, wfm but I'm still on yesterday's image
<pitti> and that seems to work
<pitti> seb128: me too
<seb128> "go back"?
<pitti> seb128: once you added the account, I opened the menu and used "go back" to get back to the accounts list
<seb128> pitti, when you press the "add" button it should bring you back to the account panel with the list of accounts
<seb128> e.g no need to do anything
<pitti> yes, and that worked
<pitti> but afterwards it forgot the account
<pitti> I'll reinstall with today's device and try to reproduce this more systematically
<seb128> ok, but somewhere I guess
<seb128> pitti, I'm going to keep an eye on it as well
<sergiusens> mihir_, yes
<mihir_> sergiusens: I just did testing :) and approving MR :)
<sergiusens> mihir_, can you top approve as well?
<sergiusens> mihir_,  thanks by the way
<mihir_> sergiusens: done !! Sorry i forgot to do that
<nik90> mihir_: thnx
<mihir_> nik90: welcome :)
<morrowyn> Morning
<lool> pitti: Did you test upower on touch?
<pitti> lool: the tests run during package build, so it tested itself on ARM
<pitti> lool: the only effective delta was in the glib client library, I guess we aren't even using that on touch
<pitti> ah, powerd does
<lool> pitti: the diff is big; I understand one patch was merged upstream, but we'd like a heads up to test such uploads seeded on touch
<pitti> lool: it's not that big; we just replaced the bit "git backports" with a new upstream release, the two effective patches are http://cgit.freedesktop.org/upower/commit/?id=db89e5a3 and http://cgit.freedesktop.org/upower/commit/?id=ecc4e379ccc
<pitti> (and this API got test coverage in 0.9.22 now)
<lool> pitti: what are the potential properties hit by this in practice?
<pitti> lool: the actual property values  don't change
<pitti> lool: this just fixes the return value of that method
<lool> pitti: yes, so I guess it changes the code path for a good reason
<pitti> that was utterly broken before, so apparently our consumers didn't even bother to check it
<pitti> but some GNOME consumers rely on it
<lool> pitti: I'm expecting this got fixed because some functions didn't return what they were meant to return
<pitti> right
<lool> pitti: which properties did we witness this on that are going to be reported correctly when they used not to?
<pitti> but if powerd etc. would actually check it, we would have noticed it ages ago
<lool> maybe we will notice a regression now  :-)
<lool> or an improvement
<pitti> lool: none, we build with --enable-deprecated
<pitti> the second commit is a no-op for us
<lool> pitti: I'm speaking of the first one
<pitti> lool: that doesn't change the properties themselves, only the return value of up_client_get_properties_sync()
<pitti> lool: so, if it helps I can upgrade my phone to that upower and check if anything breaks
<lool> pitti: I understand the properties dont change
<lool> pitti: sorry, dont want to be a PITA
<pitti> upgraded, rebooting
<lool> pitti: the reason I'm bringing this up is that we're trying to check everything going in at this point because we are trying to fix issues in the image; it's super painful to do so, but this specific change either didn't change anything or changes something and then it should be checked on touch  :-)
<lool> pitti: Thanks for testing
<pitti> upower --dump unchanged, power indicator works with and without USB cable (i. e. "AC"), suspend works
<Laney> battery panel in system-settings uses the glib library
<lool> pitti: great, thanks for testing
<lool> pete-woods: Is https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-mir/window-stack-get-property/+merge/189984 just API/ABI addition?
<lool> pete-woods: Can I land this safely when it's in trunk?
<pitti> lool: that update wasn't really aimed at fixing anything in touch, but we need it to fix desktopy bits (and also drop our huge patches and delta)
<lool> pete-woods: If yes, I'd like to get that through if it's needed for the other merge
<lool> pete-woods: (Was this tested somehow?)
<lool> pitti: If you could just test things that are on touch image on touch before uploading or give us a heads up with the diff, what would be nice
<lool> pitti: (so little remaining...)
<pete-woods> lool: yes, it's just addition
<pitti> lool: well, I did consider the effective change and found it safe
<pitti> lool: and I explained the change in #u-release (who reviewed and accepted it)
<pete-woods> lool: there is no ABI, though, as it's just a DBus interface
<lool> pitti: we'd like a heads up on the touch side
<pitti> lool: but it's a pain to test it before upload
 * lool lunch &
<pitti> lool: the way we set up images make them rather hard to actually build stuff on
<pitti> so for such rather easy changes I don't usually bother
<pitti> (and for changes which already have test coverage anyway)
<jodh> lool: fyi - bug 1235649 is partly caused by unity it seems.
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
<ogra_> jodh, well, i just made a most intresting observation while testing a very old image to verify something else
<ogra_> jodh, with image 69 my session init process stays at 1.6M constantly, no matter what i do
<ogra_> (sadly i think due to lool's recent image buold 69 is now gone from system-image.u.c)
<jodh> ogra_: ok. I wonder what version of unity-panel-service 69 was using?
 * jodh afk
 * popey coughs up http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<popey> ogra_: ^^
<popey> ooh, 69 is missing!
<popey> oh, i only mirror saucy, not the -proposed images ☹
<ogra_> popey, right, and system-image only keeps a certain amount
<popey> ogra_: i run wget every day though
<ogra_> ah
<popey> so i guess 69 was never promoted
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> jodh, any idea what package that would be in ?
<ogra_> ah, got it
<ogra_> jodh, unity-services 7.1.1+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> jodh, but that job shouldnt be used by touch at all
<ogra_> start on desktop-start DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<ogra_> and it didnt change since
<gema> ogra_: what is the first image with mir enabled?
<ogra_> gema, the current one
<gema> 89?
<ogra_> (in saucy-proposed)
<ogra_> yes
<gema> ogra_: ack, thanks
<popey> It's a _lot_ slower.
<asac> jibel: could you find AP regressions over SF that dont have crashes?
<asac>  -> we should tackle crashes (as those create flakiness) and AP tests that regressed, but dont have crashes.
<ryanteck> Hey
<ryanteck> My Nexus 4 (8GB) has been sitting with a black screen at the stage "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." for about 5 mins
<ryanteck> anyone know if this is an issue?
<popey> ryanteck: it can take a little while
<ryanteck> Ahh ok
<lool> jodh: ok
<lool> Saviq: I know little about unity-panel-service, but it seems to be related to the upstart memory leak we're seeing
<lool> Saviq: the leak might be in libdbus, but doesn't happen when panel-service isn't used; what is it for?  could it be generating a huge amount of events?  can we disable it temporarily?
<ryanteck> whew all flashed
<ogra_> popey, see if it is also a lot slower if you do --no-backup
<Saviq> lool, panel-service is a proxy between indicators and unity7
<ogra_> popey, for me Mir is not much slower than SF ... while there is a slight slowdown it is nearly not noticeable
<Saviq> lool, but that's the extend of my knowledge
<Saviq> lool, we're not using it on touch
<ogra_> lool, how could it be, it will never run
<popey> ogra_: i notice it most on screens which have transparency, like the initial welcome thing
<ogra_> lool, as i stated above
<lool> jodh: ^
<lool> Saviq: Ok, so I guess is from jodh's debugging on the desktop
<gema> seb128: are you aware of a unity crash in image 89 when bluetooth is disabled and enabled again?
<ogra_> right, that wont help us on touch though
<lool> Saviq: he reproduced the upstart leak in an easier to work with environment (desktop image by sending events in a loop)
<gema> seb128: I lose the whole UI
<Saviq> lool, k
<lool> but probably not the source of the events then
<ogra_> unless the issue is caused by *not* using that job
<lool> which seemed to be the vsync stuff from kenrel anyway
<dholbach> popey, same here
<seb128> gema, there is a know but with Mir yes
<seb128> gema, well, I think it's known, charles and lool were discussing it yesterday
<ogra_> lool, well, mako doesnt have vsync uevent spam and also exposes it
<seb128> gema, it's a Mir issue as far as I'm concerned
<lool> gema: LP #1236705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236705 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::DefaultServerConfiguration::the_connector()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236705
<gema> lool, seb128 thanks!
<ogra_> lool, *specifically* on 88 ... i had the session init have 30MB RSS occupied after playing for 10min
<ogra_> on mako
<ogra_> (starting and stopping apps and scrolling around a bit in the UI)
<ogra_> so while the vsync stuff on maguro is ugly and adds to teh ram consumption, i dont think thats the main issue
 * ogra_ gets coffee
<OrokuSaki> Morning
<OrokuSaki> @ogra I have a customized graphics.c for my device.. Do you think that could be causing the EGLBad_Conext?
<OrokuSaki> I bet that is the cause. =)
<OrokuSaki> quiet in here this morning
<lool> plars, doanac or jibel: I think we want to work on a phablet-test-run flag to "stop powerd" as root before startng the unity8 tests; it's not enough for them to pass, but it's required for anything to happen
<OrokuSaki> my permissions for kgsl should be system graphics according to android
<OrokuSaki> but with udev, the apply as system root
<OrokuSaki> chown system graphics kgsl-*
<OrokuSaki> and when I ls... it is system root
<OrokuSaki> Is that right?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, the calendar policy group is a) reserved and b) doesn't actually allow the dconf access-- it denies it. the qtcalendar with eds plugin tries to access dconf for some eds settings that aren't actually needed by the calendar
<xnox> ogra_: i am confused by all the ways things get mounted.
<jdstrand> mardy: hey, was curious about bug #1232097. is that going to be fixed for 13.10?
<ubot5> bug 1232097 in libaccounts-glib (Ubuntu Saucy) "accounts-qml-module requires read/write access to accounts.db" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232097
<xnox> ogra_: is there separate DATA and USERDATA partitions in android?
<ogra_> xnox, not that i know of
<xnox> ogra_: cause my container is complaining about /data not available and/or not writtable.
<ogra_> xnox, i think stgraber introduced /userdata with the system images
<xnox> ogra_: ok.
<ogra_> xnox, that should come from /etc/fstab for a normal flipped image
<ogra_> system-imagwe works completely different here
<mardy> jdstrand: sure, I've already made the fix upstream and I just need a MP to be approved
<xnox> ogra_: stgraber: is there any way to debug lxc container's initramfs boot? for some reason it claims "to not find /sbin/adbd" when it is clearly present in the android-ramdisk.img
<lool> popey: what's the way to enter the sim pin again?
<popey> lool: dunno, never enabled that
<lool> popey: you have no sim pin on your sim?
<ogra_> xnox, thats wanted :)
<lool> does someone know how to unlock
<ogra_> xnox, ignore this message ... we rm /sbin/adbd before firing up the container
<xnox> ogra_: !!!!!! ARGH!
<xnox> ogra_: where?
<ogra_> xnox, in the lxc startup scripts
<xnox> ogra_: thanks a bunch.
<ogra_> xnox, since it breaks the world if you try to run two adbd's
<ogra_> xnox, /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/
<xnox> ogra_: well, I have none at the moment ;-)
<ogra_> and you have no USB device anyway
<ogra_> so why do you care :)
<xnox> because adb from the lxc-container should be able to us QEMUD instead USB and give me adbd into the container.
<ogra_> if you want to debug the container use the logs :) .... /system/bin/logcat -d ...
<xnox> once i get that to work, i can transfer qemud/adbd emulator jobs to ubuntu
<xnox> ogra_: somehow my /system/ gets mounted empty =(
<ogra_> xnox, do you have it in fstab ?
<ogra_> for flipped, just add a line for it
<popey> lool: no
<ogra_> same for /data
<xnox> ogra_: it does get mounted, it somehow has nothing in it though =/
<xnox> ogra_: and kernel complains a bit.
<ogra_> werid
<xnox> ogra_: i'll try to produce two system.img files one as ext4 -> for embedding for the lxc container
<xnox> ogra_: and one in yaffs2 for direct mounting.
<ogra_> just make sure they dont hang around in / :)
<ogra_> or /userdata rather
<danielholm> hey, how do I install the docviewer on latest images? is there a click package to be found? feeling lost
<awafaa> erm, is one supposed to flash cdimage-touch before flashing ubuntu-system?
<ogra_> popey, or mhall119 might know
<ogra_> awafaa, nope
<awafaa> ogra_: interesting, ok i'll try and work out why i cant flash system image then
<ogra_> the installed android should be fine
<popey> awafaa: what's on it currently?
<jdstrand> mardy: awesome, thanks! was asking because right now policy still blocks the 'w'
<popey> danielholm: which image?
<awafaa> popey: android, i'll try with --no-backup
<danielholm> popey: ubuntu-sytem
<popey> ogra_: i have seen others report that flashing from android -> ubuntu-system isn't reliable, and they have gone android -> cdimage-touch -> ubuntu-system to make it work
<danielholm> I cant remember who it was that I talked with about installind the doc-vieweer
<popey> danielholm: i think it hasn't been converted to a click package yet.. sergiusens will know
<awafaa> popey: looks like with --no-backup does the trick
<popey> coolio
<ogra_> popey, it once was like that ...
<popey> ah
<ogra_> popey, but sergiusens didnt sleep :) he fixed all issues
<nik90> charles: ping
<danielholm> popey: ok. branch the trunk and create my own from sdk?
<popey> in the dim and distant past...
<popey> of last month
<ogra_> hehe
<popey> danielholm: that'll work
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> my maguro looks pretty weird on the apps lense
<awafaa> looks like phablet-flash looks for a specific data dir to abckup before actually doing anything
<ogra_> i only have 12 preinstalled apps !
<popey> --no-backup makes no sense the first time you run the flashing process tbh
<charles> nik90: pong
<ogra_> and no click stuff at all
<danielholm> popey: lovley. but it should be in the image in the future, right? it's been away for a while
<ogra_> popey, ^^^ is that ok on your 89 install ?
<popey> ogra_: you sure? /usr/share/click/preinstalled ?
<nik90> charles: regarding the argument that you send to the clock app, would you be sending it in the format qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app --alarm?
<popey> ogra_: i have lots installed
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /usr/share/click/preinstalled/|wc -l
<ogra_> 15
<charles> nik90: the plan was that indicator-datetime wouldn't have any intrinsic knowledge of what was being passed:
<ogra_> popey, my apps lens is pretty empty
<popey> ogra_: lock/unlock
<charles> nik90: it would take the URL that was attached to that ECalComponenet, and pass it to url_dispatcher()
<popey> mine looked empty for a moment earlier
<nik90> charles: oh yeah
<ogra_> and searching for anything doesnt bring up anything from the store
<nik90> charles: so url_dispatcher() has support for alarm:/// implemented by ted
<popey> mine didnt show stuff from store, does now
<popey> but its slow
<ogra_> lock unlock doiesnt change it
<popey> wonder if it's a backend thing, icons not loading
<nik90> charles: however will url_dispatcher() open the clock app?
<charles> nik90: so whatever arguments you pass into that url, you should get back
<popey> taking an age
<nik90> charles: scratch my last question
<ogra_> we dont cache them i think
<charles> nik90: yes, ted's got url_dispatcher's patch merged
 * ogra_ reboots to see if that changes anything 
<nik90> charles: this is regarding the list of alarm in the indicator-datetime
<charles> nik90: I'm testing the datetime alarm dispathcer right now
<nik90> charles: so when the user clicks on an alarm manually what happens?
<nik90> charles: I thought that the clock app was supposed to be open with the alarm tab?
<charles> nik90: in the meeting, we discussed having clicking the menuitem also dispatching the same url
<charles> nik90: will that do what you need?
<nik90> charles: yes I am just trying to figure what to do in my end to receive the url sent by the url_dispatcher
<charles> ok
<charles> tedg: ^
<nik90> tedg: so I saw the MP regarding the support for alarm:///
<nik90> tedg: so does this call the clock app?
<tedg> nik90, It should
<nik90> tedg: okay, but how does the clock app know that it is been called by the url_dispatcher() to do something special like showing the alarms tab?
<tedg> nik90, There is a bit of transition, so until the branch lands in the image it'll only call the clock app if it's a .deb not a .click
<awafaa> there needs to be a splash screen or something on booting - i thought things were borked as i had a black screen for a while
<tedg> nik90, Assuming it got a "%u" on its Exec line in its desktop file that %u will be replaces with the "alarm:///" URL
<popey> ogra_: with mir, if I have a scope open then lock the screen, then unlock, i briefly see the scope before I see the welcome screen
 * nik90 is checkign the desktop file
<popey> ogra_: looks like it's just dog slow.
<nik90> tedg: it is right now only Exec=qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<ogra_> popey, i always had that
<ogra_> even with SF
<nik90> tedg: I am assuming it should Exec=qmlscene %u /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<ogra_> if i switch on the screen i always see the lock screen slide in
<tedg> nik90, I'm not honestly sure where that goes, I can only say that it'll get replaced :-)
<danielholm> popey: cant seemt to get the doc viewer to work. now lets see.. ping sergiusens
 * ogra_ has never seen it behave any different 
<tedg> nik90, I'm guessing after the qml file, but I don't know.
<popey> danielholm: what's not working?
<tedg> nik90, Also there's an internal API that loicm added to give you a signal if you're already running and get a URL.
<danielholm> popey: installed on device its just a white screen. trying to run from sdk to get output shows: org.docviewer.file not installed, and its read only, so stuck :P
<nik90> tedg: I am looking at calendar app which had to add the same argument support
<asac> ogra_: can you reproduce those AP crashes on mako?
<asac> ogra_: can you see if that goes away if we kill the hud from the image?
<mhall119> danielholm: docviewer isn't installed until we can decide on the proper way to call it
<danielholm> mhall119: aha, ok. I thought it might be something like that
<danielholm> mhall119: hope it gets there soon so I can read the articles for school on my tab :P
<danielholm> so another question: is there a way of getting all the names of available icons from theme? need to change them for the music app
<danielholm> and I suppose this is the right one to use: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-icon.html
<ogra_> asac, which ones ?
<asac> ogra_: the hud
<asac> all :)
<asac> all that doesnt work
<ogra_> asac, what doesnt work and what should i test ?
<danielholm> not work?
<asac> ogra_: we get all those AP failures with crashes
<asac> ogra_: check if you can remove the hud and see if the APs then start succeeding
<RedPandaFox> When attempting to sync contacts from gmail to Ubuntu Touch using Gooogle Contacts importer (or via syncevolution via term) I get an error "Sync result Sync error:" is this a bug or just not supported with two step yet? (I use two step authentication)
<ogra_> asac, you cant "remove" the hud
<ogra_> asac, i can try to link the binary to 7bin7ture or some such, but i'm busy with a bunch of other things, this will have to wait until i have a phone free
<ogra_> asac, also why shouldnt i try the fixed hud instead ?
<stgraber> xnox: it's pretty hard to figure out what android does... some stuff get logged into the kernel ring buffer, the rest you have to figure out based on ps output and the state of the filesystem in the container
<asac> ogra_: you can try both
<asac> with fixed hud and without
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway, lets tryu the fixed first
<asac> hehe
<sergiusens> danielholm, mhall119 did you grab the click from jenkins?
<danielholm> sergiusens: I did not. Where is it and how do I install it?
<sergiusens> danielholm, pkcon install-local package.click ?
<danielholm> sergiusens: thank you. and link to the actual package?
<danielholm> I have never installed a click package from cli
<sergiusens> danielholm,  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/docviewer-app-click/
<danielholm> lovely, thank you
<danielholm> sergiusens: but it is still not that usable on device?
<danielholm> sine the calling is not done, right?
<sergiusens> danielholm, what calling?
<sergiusens> danielholm, the uri handler stuff you mean?
<dobey> mhr3: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/finite-search/+merge/189963 please?
<danielholm> sergiusens: mhall119 said something about the app is note done since you dont know how to call it, from which I took it like you dont know how to open a file from the file manager?
<dobey> danielholm: perhaps he meant "how to call it" as in "what to name it"
<mhall119> no, I meant how to get from the filemanager to the docviewer
<sergiusens> danielholm, yeah, well that needs to be defined with tedg
<danielholm> sergiusens: ok
<danielholm> I just wanted to read some pdfs later when I'm out :p
<mhall119> talking to tedg and pmcgowan, they decided it shouldn't be in urldispatcher, it should be in contenthub, but after talking to kenvandine the contenthub isn't likely to have that capability by 13.10's release
<mhr3> dobey, install and uninstall adds/removes local app and that should be shown in home, so in those two instances invalidating both was correct
<danielholm> sergiusens: try again later again
<danielholm> ok
<sergiusens> balloons, hey, who can help out with filemanager tests for the click app?
<dobey> mhr3: sigh. and i can't test that at all, because i can't close the keyboard when searching on home, and swiping to a different scope view resets the search. but trying to scroll what little bit of the scope remains above the keyboard, doesn't show the installed apps in the home view. :(
<mhr3> dobey, yea the osk is weird.. especially with mir
<mhr3> dobey, btw the flickering is very visible with 88
<dobey> it's not exactly flickering, but yes, i see what the bug is. and i have image 89 installed
<mhr3> dobey, then you have mir and that's why osk is so terrible
<mhr3> dobey, and one more tiny comment
<mhr3> in the mp
<dobey> searching in home doesn't even show any click apps. it only shows the ones which appear on the home page by default
<mhr3> and that's a bug we'll have to fix
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, ping
<dobey> mhr3: pushed
<ogra_> Saviq, do you know an answer to the last question ?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1235649/comments/42
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1235649/comments/44
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> ogra_, can be applied straight on device, in /usr/share/unity8/
<ogra_> Saviq, awesome !
<ogra_> thanks
<nik90> tedg: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/09Oct2013/+merge/190139 and see if that's okay from the url_dispatcher() point of view
 * tedg clicks
<tedg> nik90, Do you need to add the %u to the desktop file as well?
<nik90> tedg: I believe not..only required if it is a default argument
<nik90> as in the argument is obligatory
<nik90> which the alarm argument is not
<tedg> nik90, No, it's telling the launcher where to put the URL if it has one.  Otherwise it doesn't know.
<ogra_> pete-woods,
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<ogra_> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_hud_hud-service.32011.crash
<ogra_> pete-woods, tedg, thats with the new hud package installed
<ogra_> a fresh boot that had a wiped /var7crash
<tedg> ogra_, By new you mean which version?
<ogra_> tedg, the one that just enters the archive
<nik90> tedg: this was implemented by WebbyIT who also did it for the calendar app in a similar fashion
<nik90> WebbyIT: ^^
<nik90> WebbyIT: Can you confirm the above
<ogra_> tedg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/hud/13.10.1+13.10.20131009-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> doesnt seem like it helped :/
<ogra_> i get the hud icon in the browser, but no actions
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, so with the updated Upstart job.
<ogra_> (indeed no hud-service)
<ogra_> tedg, exactly
<jibel> alecu, on mako with build #89 bug 1237433
<ubot5> bug 1237433 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[regression] Click apps in 'More suggestion' doesn't have icons" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237433
<tedg> ogra_, Can you upload that crash file?
<jibel> alecu, please don't tell me that I must file a bug for each individual app ;)
<ogra_> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_hud_hud-service.32011.crash
<tedg> ogra_, Thanks!
<tedg> ogra_, I think that's a different crash, I think that one is because you're using Mir and we're still linking to platform API.
<ogra_> tedg, we'Re on Mir by default
<tedg> ogra_, I realize, and pete-woods is working quite literally day and night to fix that.
<pete-woods> tedg: we're not linking to the platform API in HUD any more
<popey> ogra_: just noticed the same issue of apps not showing in the apps lens, then collapse then open again and they show
<ogra_> popey, they dont for me once it is in that state
<popey> hmm, odd
<tedg> pete-woods, In 20131009 ?
<pete-woods> ohh
<pete-woods> tedg: sorry, stupid brain fail
<pete-woods> tedg, ogra_: I refer you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1233992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233992 in hud (Ubuntu) "HUD does not support unity8's ApplicationManger" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> pete-woods, tedg, erm, you are aware that all the testing we did in the last days only happened on Mir ?
<ogra_> since SF is dead
<sergiusens> popey, do you know who's writing tests for the filemanager?
<pete-woods> ogra_: yes, I have been pinged about once every 30 seconds for the last 3 days about this
<popey> sergiusens: we missing some?
<sergiusens> popey, all of them fail when testing them as click; and the setup logic is really big
<popey> ugh
<popey> default position is ping balloons
<sergiusens> popey, terminal is fine btw :-)
<ogra_> pete-woods, ok, but why would you expect it to work ?
<sergiusens> popey, and I'm making some cleanups in music app
<ogra_> pete-woods, if it sint even linked against the right stuff
<ogra_> *isnt
<pete-woods> ogra_: I only got assigned this task on Friday, I'm not even supposed to have anything to do with HUD any more
<popey> sergiusens: cool, we have a logo added to weather app, and m-b-o is bumping to "1.0" for release, considering it "done"
<WebbyIT> tedg: arguments work also without %u in Exec, but if you say that is mandatory I add it
<dbarth> lool: are you open to consider landing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229551 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Facebook launcher doesn't work on Home scope" [Medium,In progress]
<sergiusens> popey, tell him to mark the 1.0 in manifest.json as well
<danielholm> anyone who knows what the icon for expand/collapse is named?
<popey> sergiusens: he has.. https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/v1.0/+merge/190140
<lool> dbarth: looking
<alecu> jibel: wow, that's a huge bug
<alecu> jibel: yup, no need to fill one for each app..... :-(
<lool> dbarth: Yes, but please stage it for after Mir work is done (tomorrow I guess)
<lool> dbarth: add an ask
<lool> dbarth: this is high priority, but top priority is fixing mir specific regressions right now
<dbarth> ok
<dobey> alecu, jibel: that's probabl a regression in unity, since the scope doesn't download those images, but simply passes the URL to the dash, no?
<gema> larsu: ping
<jibel> jodh, the patch removes the panel right?
<mandel> barry, ping
<barry> mandel: pong
<m-b-o> popey: you can have a look now at the merge proposal
<popey> ok
<mandel> barry, hello, I'm fixing bug #1233435 ATM I'm pausing the downloads when there is a connectivity issue (we are switching connections, lost connection etc..) and emitting the pause signal, once the connection is back I resume the downloads and emit the resumed signals, do you see an issue with that approach??
<ubot5> bug 1233435 in ubuntu-download-manager "u-d-m downloads stall if the network configuration changes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233435
<mandel> barry, if the user tries to manually resume it, I'll ignore that until we are back online
<popey> done
<m-b-o> popey: thanks
<barry> mandel: currently, i don't do anything with pause and resume signals.  the worst that can happen is that i'll timeout if the download doesn't finish in 10m
<mandel> barry, hm, how bad is that?? I could happen if the user has a network issue
<barry> mandel: they'll just have to start again
<barry> not terrible i think
<mandel> barry, ok, then I think is a valid case, although it would be nice to fwd that state to the ui
<jodh> jibel: looks like it to me. Saviq ?
<mandel> barry, so that if the user is wondering why is taking that look he can check if the download is paused
<Saviq> jodh, jibel removes the indicators, yes
<barry> mandel: yeah
<danielholm> where can I find the icon project for ubuntu touch?
<danielholm> oh wait
<mandel> barry, should I add a bug for that?
<barry> mandel: what would the bug be?
<mandel> balloons, paused and resumed signals from u-d-m should be fwd to the ui?
<barry> mandel: yes, i think so.  it's related to LP: #1237360 but from the other direction i think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1237360 in Ubuntu system image "Can't pause the download" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237360
<mandel> barry, correct
<jibel> Saviq, jodh it doesn't make much difference, init uses 23MB after 40 start/stop cycles of dialer http://ubuntuone.com/66RSNScXhfbyMaFotBavth
<mandel> barry, I wonder, just wonder... but wouldn't it be nicer (guessing here) that the ui has way to ask image update for the object path of the download and just connect the ui to that object path signals?
<barry> mandel: i talked with didrocks about that way back, and he said he'd rather just connect to s-i
<mandel> barry, weird.. I guess we can convince him the other way as soon as we have the download manager client lib
<mandel> barry, I see no benefit in fwd signals and methods other than abstracting the use of u-d-m
<barry> mandel: i would generally agree.  it certainly doesn't make any sense to duplicate all of udm's api in si
<mandel> barry, increases lines of code, bugs and work to be done... will talk with him about it
<mandel> barry, by the way I fixed the issue with system settings and the dict array yet I have issues running it on the desktop, any idea if that is possible?
<jodh> jibel, Saviq: are we *sure* that fix stops libIndicatorsQml.so from loading?
<barry> mandel: you mean, it is fixed in system settings but it doesn't work with the current s-i?  that makes sense, since i disabled that.  it would be easy to re-enable it  (LP: #1215586)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215586 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215586
<Saviq> jodh, pretty sure, yes, you can remove it if you like
<barry> mandel: i was mostly waiting for the ubuntu-system-settings bug task on that to get fixed released
<barry> (or some coordination)
<jodh> jibel: could you try that? (I don't have the appropriate h/w).
<barry> mandel: it's just uncommenting some code :)
<mandel> barry, that I knew, but I can't seem to be able to run system-settings when I compile it locally, it complains about a shared lib yet I have used make install
<mandel> barry, I wonder if you have seen something similar
<mandel> barry, if you tell me what that dict those I will also do the changes to update the ui
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ogra_: I think I figured out why brcm-patchram is broke on nakasi... seems to be firing twice. Once for android, and once for touch
<barry> mandel: i haven't
<barry> mandel: but i haven't really tried to do that either
<mandel> barry, ok
<ogra_> cyphermox, so kill the android one :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: yeah, just trying to find out where it gets started
<barry> mandel: i could pretty easily put together a branch that fixes 1215586, then you could install that to test the whole thing together
<mandel> barry, that would be awesome
<alecu> dobey, jibel: the icon issue seems to be a change in the servers: the icon_url is no longer being returned in the json.
<alecu> dobey, jibel: I'm discussing this right now with the server guys
<barry> mandel: cool.  i need to reboot, but will get back on irc and ping you when it's ready
<ogra_> slangasek, i think bug 1235649 isnt complete, while xnox' fix hides the spam from the dbus, udevd still picks it up which results in udevd consuming ~5% CPU constantly while the screen is on
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in upstart (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
<cyphermox> ogra_: any idea where the init scripts for the android side are located? I can only find init.goldfish ?
<mandel> barry, thx
 * barry -> brb
<dobey> alecu: oh. weird!
<cyphermox> found it
<ogra_> cyphermox, /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs ... put a snippet to mangle init.rc into /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d
<charles> jfunk: ping
<jibel> jodh, Saviq I removed libIndicatorsQml.so, but not real improvement. 15MB after 35 cycles
<jibel> then the device becomes too slow to continue and I have to reboot
<charles> jfunk, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1226903/comments/2 when you get time
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226903 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "remove bluetooth indicator for 13.10" [Critical,Incomplete]
<jfunk> charles, sure thing
<charles> jfunk, cool
<Saviq> jibel, right, so that rules out that library then...
<jfunk> charles, that was a misunderstanding and is quite old, sorry for the confusion, put it to invalid
<charles> jfunk: :) will do
<jfunk> I've done that
<jfunk> charles, ^^ no need to do anything
<charles> ok
<jdstrand> kgunn: hey, do you know if /system/bin/screencap is supposed to work on mir?
<ogra_> jdstrand, nope
<jdstrand> ogra_: is there an alternative?
<ogra_> jdstrand, i dont think there is yet
<ogra_> use a phone to take a pic ;)
<jdstrand> heh
<jackcy> I there anyone who can assist me to configure syncevolution for google contacts?
<spindley> jackcy: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<jibel> fb2png
<jibel> oops, wrong window
<wesnoth> I am looking for help in configuring screen resolution and rotation. Can anybody help me?
<jibel> jdstrand, if you can get something with cat /dev/fb0 > dump.raw then convert with ffmpeg
<jibel> jdstrand, colors might be a bit off though
<mamenyaka> hello! can someone help me with backporting apparmor?
<PrimeMinister91> Does the CM base for an Ubuntu Touch port have to be 10.1 or can it use 10.2?
<jibel> jdstrand, cat /dev/fb0 > mir.fb then on another machine ffmpeg -vcodec rawvideo -f rawvideo -pix_fmt rgb32 -s 768x1280 -i mir.fb -f image2 -vcodec png screenshot.png
<jibel> playing with options of ffmpeg might help to correct the colors
<jackcy> spindley that link worked fine with a few modifications - thank you.
<skinux> What exactly is ubuntu-touch? A complex app, ROM, or what?
<jodh> jibel: ok, thanks for testing.
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: though the zinc tree got corrupted and I am in the middle of rebuilding the backport kernel branches
<jjohansen> so they won't be there for an hour or two
<mamenyaka> I checked out the mako kernel
<mamenyaka> found the patch
<mamenyaka> but I am having difficulties with the rebase
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, shouldn't the patch appear in the log after the rebase if I check out my kernel?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: the mako kernel does have the patches, however they are not as easy to get at
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: git log security/apparmor
<jjohansen> will show the the patch set
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: what won't get shown is the individual backport patches that have been folded in to the main patch for mako
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, isn;t this the one? b89e510 UBUNTU: SAUCE: (no-up) apparmor: Sync to apparmor 3 - alpha 4 snapshot
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: for the reference backport kernels we have a presquash tree which breaks out the main patch from the individual patches used to get a backport
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yes, its the main patch + backport patches to bring it back to the 3.4 kernel
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: which kernel version are you porting to
<mamenyaka> 3.4
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, 3.4.0
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: heh okay, well mako or manta is a good starting point then
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, how can I get the presquash branches?
<jdstrand> jibel: ah, thanks :)
<skinux> I did read online about "Ubuntu for Android". However, I still didn't understand what exactly it is. I'm guessing It's Canonical's answer to Android??
<popey> skinux: ubuntu for android has not been released
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: it will be on the tree on zinc, as soon as I finish cleaning it up, like I said we had corruption in the tree, I've only managed to push a few branches up yet
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, ah okay
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: how I usually do a port, is to checkout a kernel, rebase to the base apparmor3 patch, and just copy the apparmor directory over. It avoids the merge conflicts, and then I will apply the patches ontop
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: depending on what you are doing you may want to just copy the kernel over whole sale
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, so when I copied the security/apparmor dir from the (no-up) apparmor: Sync to apparmor 3 checkout, is that it?
<mhall119> sergiusens: when will we be able to deliver core apps updates via the click store?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you need to make sure you get any other patches that are on top of it.  But if you checkout mako and just copy over the apparmor directory that should get you everything, except the patch history
<jjohansen> like I said, I copy from the base sync patch and then apply the others to it
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I see, I wasn't sure that the patches like "apparmor: fix memleak of replacedby struct" were meant for my kernel too
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: the apparmor backport has been done is such a way that it only touches the apparmor directory
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yep, give me a few more minutes and I will push the clean 3.4 branch
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, yeah, I read it in the guide, it's really great to have it this way
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: its the same version of apparmor on all the kernels, and then backport patches are applied to make it work with that kernel version
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, now I understand, I also have a 3.0 kernel to "backport" apparmor to
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, any click app included in ubuntu touch?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: sure, we have that too. I have clean 3.4, 3.1, 3.0 in my tree that where the basis of the mako/manta, grouper, and maguro backports. The presquash trees have each patch required for the backport broken out
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: click app?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, click package
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, sorry, I think I am mixing up some terminology
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, in the testing apparmor part: launching the click application works
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: twitter is a reasonable test
<cyphermox> ogra_: there's still an underlying problem in bluetooth on grouper even if I fix the current issue
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay there should be a v3.4-backport-of-apparmor3 branch on that tree now
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, not eating the CPU is still better than nothing
<cyphermox> yup
<ogra_> cyphermox, if you could fix that one :)
<cyphermox> what package do I ship a fix in?
<ogra_> whats the brcm_patchram stuff in ?
<cyphermox> I'm also wondering if the android side isn't an artifact of how we fixed bluetooth initially before flipped
<cyphermox> ogra_: oh, you'd ship the pre-start.d file in there as well?
<cyphermox> sure
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: iirc mako is the same with the backport patches squashed into the base patch, some of the other backports are exactly the same. eg. maguro differs from the 3.0 backport because maguro has some patches applied to the kernel that required some changes to the backport patch set
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, else lxc-android-config, but make sure its only used on grouper
<cyphermox> although that might break maguro... going to need to test it some more
<cyphermox> ogra_: either way it needs to be only grouper
<jjohansen> that is why we keep a clean backport and the specific branches
<ogra_> cyphermox, right, just use getprop to get the device before doing anything in your script
<cyphermox> yucl
<cyphermox> ogra_: IIRC I did request a change to the android rootfs before, so perhaps that just needs to be reverted
<mamenyaka> how can I enable adb?
<MacSlow> mterry, regarding your branch... is there a recommended/needed order to do that run-time dependencies?
<mterry> MacSlow, for building the other branches?
<mterry> MacSlow, you need upstart-app-launch, then unity-mir, then the rest I think
<mterry> should have noted that in MR
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, got the v3.4-backport-of-apparmor3 branch
<slangasek> ogra_: udevd seeing kernel uevent spam is hardly a udev bug...
<ogra_> slangasek, well, xnox said that Keybuk seems to have planned some netlink filter functionallity for such cases
<ogra_> to supppress such noise if needed
<slangasek> filtering it where?
<MacSlow> mterry, you listed all the required branches... but not mentioned anything about the order so I'm assuming top-to-bottom
<mterry> MacSlow, I will reorder  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, thx
<ogra_> slangasek, as i understood on the netlink socket
<mterry> MacSlow, done
<ogra_> slangasek, ask xnox for details, he dug up some docs about that (i dont have the link anymore)
<Laney> how do I get the current image number?
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> (on the device)
<wesnoth> Is there any way to rotate screen and touch together?
<Laney> ogra_: any API way?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, how do I enable adb?
<ogra_> Laney, there is a file that holds the value
<Laney> also, that requires root?
<ogra_> Laney,  grep build_number /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<Laney> I see
<xnox> slangasek: right, but udev can choose not to emit those events from kernel on the "udev" source?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: hold on I missed a patch in the v3.4 backport
<slangasek> xnox: it can, but is that actually the cause of the CPU usage?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I already compiled the new image, but aa-status shows not loaded
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, is that patch he cause or am I doing something wrong?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: is securityfs mounted?
<mamenyaka> oh
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, any chance to have adb?
<xnox> slangasek: when ogra_ tested upstart with this change in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/153093319/upstart_1.10-0ubuntu6_1.10-0ubuntu7.diff.gz systemd-udev was still spinning at 5% CPU. pitti was suspecting the same, as well udev would constantly parse and try to apply rules against those events.
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: the missing patch is just a bug fix for a segfault that could happen in some circumstances, so its not the cause
<xnox> slangasek: so since udevd is using udev_monitor_new_from_netlink, i thought it should be possible to put a netlink filter in place.
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: init needs to mount securityfs, and run the apparmor initscripts
<xnox> slangasek: but i haven't looked into libudev yet.
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, how do I check it if it's mounted?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I use adb all the time with this so that isn't the problem
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: mount | grep securityfs
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I used adb all the time too
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, okay, that's what I tought
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, somehow I managed to check it with the terminal app, but on my tablet it's so messed up
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, so, securityfs isn't mounted
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: on the tablet, what is the value of /sys/module/apparmor/parameters/enabled
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, give me 10 mintues to type that
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I'm guessing that it doesn't exists, no apparmor in module/
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: in case I wasn't clear, by value I mean
<jjohansen>    cat /sys/module/apparmor/parameters/enabled
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay, so your compile does not have apparmor enabled, you are going to have to edit the configs
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, make menuconfig?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: how are you building your kernel?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I'm brunching the whole thing
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay the 3.4 backport is repushed with the missing patch UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: Use shash crypto API interface ...
<jjohansen> I rebased it so the patch sequence follow the ubuntu master kernel and the backport patches are all applied after, that way its just easier to check that all the patches against the main kernel are also on the backport
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: so you are using make directly instead of fakeroot debian/rules, or the other build scripts. In that case yeah make menuconfig
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, got it: e940537 UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: Use shash crypto API interface for profile hash
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, do you know where to look for apparmor?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: kernel security
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you want apparmor=y and default security=apparmor
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, Enable the securityfs filesystem
<mamenyaka> this?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yes
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, so in Enable different security models there is apparmor (NEW)
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, and I set Default security module (AppArmor)
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yes
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: all the apparmor sub configs are at their default values
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I got this in the config file: +CONFIG_SECURITY=y +CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: from the mako (v3.4) config I have these values
<jjohansen> CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
<jjohansen> CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
<jjohansen> CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1
<jjohansen> CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_HASH=y
<jjohansen> # CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_STATS is not set
<jjohansen> CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_UNCONFINED_INIT=y
<nik90> tedg: when u add a %u to the Exec in the desktop file, wouldn't it parse the arguments on every launch?
<tedg> nik90, Not sure what you're saying.  We do resolve all the % entries on the Exec line every launch.  If we have no URI, we don't replace it with anything.
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, in mak menuconfig I saw that these are enabled, but in the config file only two new lines
<jjohansen> odd
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, this was also the case with the basic changes from the proting guide
<nik90> tedg: so if the Exec= qmlscene %u ubuntu-clock-app.qml, the %u will be used only when it is passed and all other times it will be ignored?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I'd go back in and make sure that the default at least is set to apparmor
<mandel> slangasek, I'm EOD, but could you please test the bug fix I added for bug #1233435,I have no access to a nexus 4 yet on the nexus 7 the fix seems to work
<ubot5> bug 1233435 in ubuntu-download-manager "u-d-m downloads stall if the network configuration changes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233435
<jjohansen> otherwise you are likely to get apparmor, but it is disabled by default and you need a kernel boot param to enable it
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, did that with the swap config decades ago, no CONFIG_SWAP=y in the config file, but in menuconfig it's there
<tedg> nik90, Correct
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay, well give it a try then
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, but I will check it again after the brunch
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, still Default security module (AppArmor)  --->
<mhr3_> am i the only one seeing
<mhr3_> phablet   1316  0.5 13.4 103620 95184 ?        S    14:43   0:50 init --user
<mhr3_> yes, that's 100mb of ram used by upstart
<mhr3_> tedg, ^?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay it should be good then
<mhr3_> jodh, ^^?
<tedg> mhr3_, There's a bug for it.
<mhr3_> oh that makes me feel so much better
<ogra_> mhr3_, there is a fix for it.
<awafaa> how does one disable screen timeout?
<awafaa> or at least set it to a suitably high value?
 * awafaa cant see an option in settings
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay v3.0-backport-of-apparmor3 branch has been pushed
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, great! just installing the new image
<slangasek> mandel: so ubuntu-download-manager is using qmake instead of cmake for its build (which I believe is contrary to our policy for upstream projects, fwiw - I guess I need to nag tvoss to get that communicated more clearly :), which means I can't cross-build it.  So I don't have time to do a manual native build and test it; I'll just wait for it to be available in the archive
<tvoss> slangasek, you nagged me enough now ;)
<slangasek> haha
<seb128> slangasek, do you plan to port all qt upstream components to cmake? ;-)
<seb128> slangasek, qmake seems quite popular there
<slangasek> seb128: I don't plan to do any porting, if you ask me to port it you'll get autotools :P
<seb128> \o/
 * seb128 takes autotools any day ;-)
<ogra_> stgraber, err, argh ... i have just noted  that your / fstab entry enables fsck ... please swithc that off (the /dev/root line need to end in 0 0 ... not 0 1)
<mterry> boiko, heyo!  So what's the landing plan for the various telephony/upstart-app-launch fixes?
<ogra_> *needs
<boiko> mterry: as soon as we fix the remaining bugs :)
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, looks like something is not right, sill no modules/apparmor
<mterry> boiko, do you want a hand?
<mterry> boiko, reviewing or dev?
<boiko> mterry: so, bfiller found a problem that calling "view contact profile" from the call log opens the addressbook app, but doesn't show the contact details
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: even if apparmor is not on if it built in the kernel it should show up in /sys/module/apparmor
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: does it show up in your build output?
<mterry> boiko, oh odd, I thought I tried that and it worked for me
<mterry> boiko, did he try the branch after my addressbook fix?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, build output? should I log it?
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<mterry> addressbook wasn't properly handling any incoming requests
<bfiller> mterry: trying the latest stuff that was built by jenks
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you get output like
<jjohansen> security/apparmor/lsm.o
<jjohansen> security/apparmor/...
<jjohansen> security/apparmor.o
<bfiller> let me check
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, oh right
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: just trying to see if kbuild even built it
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, here, right? /pollux_windy/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/security
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: apparmor it self will issue the following messages into the kernel log as it starts up
<bfiller> mterry: testing with debs from here, should have renato changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1230404/+merge/188473/comments/435661
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, okay, guess no apparmor yet
<mamenyaka> searched for apparmor.o
<mamenyaka> nothing
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay its not building, something in the config
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you could just copy the config entries I pasted earlier directly into your config
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: hrmm perhaps a build deps is not selected
<mterry> bfiller, good, that's the fixed one
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, well, I'll try
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: apparmor depends on security and net, and then it selects the other bits it needs
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: and security depends on sysfs
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, but as you can see: http://kepfeltoltes.hu/131009/apparmor_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: indeed, but for some reason kbuild isn't building it
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, where can I check that net?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: grep your .config for CONFIG_NET
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: but really menuconfig shouldn't even show the option unless that is enabled
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, whole buch of config_net is there
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, CONFIG_NET=y
<jjohansen> yep that is it
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: touch security/apparmor/apparmor/include/apparmor.h
<jjohansen> and then run your build again
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I am using an included script: https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_kernel_sony_apq8064/blob/phablet-saucy/make_defconfig.sh for make menuconfig
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: that will update the time stamp on those files, but not everything else, so you should be able to easily see apparmor building
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: hrmmm, does you .config differ from your arch/arm/configs/${DEFCONFIG_FILE}
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I was directly editing the defconfig file, I have no .config
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: are you sure? It sounds to me like kbuild is using a different config file
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, check the script I linked
<mamenyaka> ./make_defconfig.sh fusion3_pollux_windy_defconfig
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: generally I would do a
<jjohansen>   make defconfig               #copy default config to .config
<jjohansen>   make
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: and what does make_defconfig.sh look like?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, go up ten lines
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_kernel_sony_apq8064/blob/phablet-saucy/make_defconfig.sh
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: right, okay that is editing the config, I mean actually building the kernel
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: make defconfig, copies the default config to the .config file that is going to be used for building
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, default config file?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: are you building in the source tree or are you setting a build directory?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you edit script, edits the default config file
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: what is the command you are using to do the build
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, brunch pollux_windy
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay, so I have never dug into what these wrappers are doing exactly, where are the object files of the build?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, in out/target/product/
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, but funny thing is, I tried the 3.0 kernel for my other port
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: is there a out/target/product/.config file?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, no
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I don't want to make your life any harder, the 3.0 kernel is behaving a little bit better
<mamenyaka> -# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y
<mamenyaka>  CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set
<mamenyaka> -# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH=y
<mamenyaka>  CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=32768
<mamenyaka>  CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM is not set
<mamenyaka> @@ -3213,11 +3213,16 @@ CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y
<mamenyaka>  CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set
<mamenyaka> -# CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR is not set
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1
<mamenyaka> +# CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_STATS is not set
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_UNCONFINED_INIT=y
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_HASH=y
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_IMA is not set
<mamenyaka> -CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
<mamenyaka> +# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y
<mamenyaka>  # CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC is not set
<mamenyaka> -CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"
<mamenyaka> +CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="apparmor"
<mamenyaka> oops, sorry
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: heh np, that does look better
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I'm not sure what is going on with your 3.4 build but it is something to do with the config
<jjohansen>  or setup
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, let's see what I get from 3.0
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, also, are there any ports with apparmor backported?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yes but I am not sure which ones
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi: applicationName is not correct: Oct  9 18:04:45 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  365.868757] type=1400 audit(1381341885.333:125): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1369 profile="com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/sudoku-app/" pid=2366 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, is this because of apparmor? scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:206:24: fatal error: zconf.hash.c: No such file or directory
<mamenyaka>  #include "zconf.hash.c"
<mamenyaka>                         ^
<mamenyaka> compilation terminated.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that is on 89
<barry> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/lp1215586
<mterry> bfiller, any luck with the updated addressbook?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I don't think so but, you can try disabling "SHA1 hash of loaded profiles (NEW)" in the menu config, it depends on hashing, disabling it disables the creation of policy hash file, its not critical, it can just be used to compare policy in userspace vs what is loaded in the kernel
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I got around it, but now I am getting apparmor related errors
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: that is a subconfig of apparmor
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: what are the errors?
<bfiller> mterry: there are issues, salem_ was looking into it. seems to work ok if address-book is already running but when it's not looks like some sort of race
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, just a sec
<larsu> gema: hi, what's up?
<salem_> bfiller, mterry I am trying a local fix. I am confident it will fix the issue.
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214836/
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: okay the kernel you are porting to has a backport of 02125a82, which changed the d_path api, you need to drop the patch
<jjohansen>   UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: 3.1 backport __d_path api intro'd in 02125a82
<mterry> salem_, awesome.  If you need a testing guinea pig, let me know
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, so revert it?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yeah you can revert or just drop that patch
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, how can I just drop a patch?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: git rebase -i XXXX, but if you don't know how to use it revert is easier
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I not yet used revert, so I'll stick to revert
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: XXXX would be something like HEAD~10, in this case. Then the command pops into an editor with a list of patches, and you delete patch lines
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: git log, find the sha1 of the patch, then git revert <sha1>
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, already done
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, lsm.c:801:4: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '.' token
<mamenyaka> lsm.c:810:35: error: 'path' undeclared (first use in this function)
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: what is at line 810 of lsm.c
 * jjohansen thinks he knows
<mamenyaka> return aa_path_perm(op, label, &path, 0, mask, &cond);
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yep, okay messed up the merge conflict on patch
<jjohansen>   UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: 3.3 backport revert path in unix_sock 40ffe67
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, this will be a long night I guess...
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, lsm.c:806:36: error: 'struct unix_sock' has no member named 'path'
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: in lsm.c, a few lines up from 810 change
<jjohansen>   		struct path {
<jjohansen> to
<jjohansen> 		struct path path ={
<Saviq> ev, ping
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, oh, so I don't need to revert that one?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, okay
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: you could revert it and apply the new version, or just directly edit your choice
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I am making the edits and will push the revised versions
<ogra_> stgraber, did you see the ping above ?
<pc_magas> Hello do you know a way to make an Ubuntu Touch app have conectivity over 3g?
<ogra_> why would the app care ?
<ogra_> the system will provide networking to the app, why would it care which kind of networki is used
<pc_magas> orga_ actually I want to make an app that will be able to connect to wikipedia and get some data
<stgraber> ogra_: /dev/root is fine as 0 1 since /dev/root doesn't actually exist as a device and we need the entry to match that from /lib/init/fstab with only the ro flag added
<ogra_> pc_magas, right, it should just rely on the system to provide the access
<stgraber> ogra_: however all the others should be 0 0 and not 0 1, so we need to change that part
<ogra_> stgraber, you tell mountall to run fsck on mount with the 1
<ogra_> stgraber, we had a vUDS session about this
<stgraber> ogra_: I know, that's why I say we should have 0 0 for all but /dev/root
<ogra_> stgraber, mountall will do that even for /dev/root once it remounts
<stgraber> ogra_: /dev/root is not mounted by mountall and isn't a valid path anyway
<pc_magas> orga_ yes but how can I initialize an http connection via js?
<stgraber> ogra_: and it won't ever remount it since it keeps it read-only
<pc_magas> can it done like AJAX?
<ogra_> stgraber, see /lib/init/fstab :) ...
<ogra_> stgraber, if you boot a PC without fstab it uses this file ... and forces an fsck
<ogra_> on first boot
<stgraber> ogra_: sure because a normal PC has a root device
<ogra_> our kernel provides onr too
<salem_> mterry, bfiller try append a %u to the Exec=address-book-app in /usr/share/applications/address-book-app.desktop
<ogra_> *one
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, looks good, image built
<cyphermox> ogra_: rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214937/
<cyphermox> ^ permission to upload plz :)
<ogra_> stgraber, i would prefer to be on the safe side here ... in case there is really an fsck we could end up in a deadlock due to not having any plumouth input abilities
<ogra_> cyphermox, put it on the spreadsheet, uploads are blocked until Mir is sorted
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, just s/0 1/0 0/g in scripts/touch and upload then
<cyphermox> what, is mir still broke?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: looks fine, that's grouper specific right?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just sync with lool and push
<ogra_> lool, ^^^ cyphermox has a fix for the BT eats 100% CPU on grouper
<cyphermox> rsalveti: no, it looks at all the files, but it only changes things on grouper and avoids us getting into the same issue on maguro
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> rsalveti: but it's safe on all devics
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks
<rsalveti> yeah, cool
<bfiller> salem_: let me try
<mterry> salem_, bfiller: works for me
<mterry> (and I reproduced the problem before changing)
<salem_> mfisch, bfiller yes, that fixes part of the problem, adding a new contact from messaging-app is still broken. the main view is pushed over the edit view right after contacts app is launched.
<bfiller> mterry, salem_ : do dialer and messaging need the %u as well?
<salem_> mterry, ^
<salem_> bfiller, I think boiko added the %u to those apps already
<mterry> salem_, bfiller: they have them already
<bushc> Hello, I installed Ubuntu Touch 12.10 to nexus 7 (2012) wifi only and now my Touchscreen isn't working. I installed it over cwm recovery. pls help me
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, did you update v3.0-backport repo?
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: I just pushed to it again, hopefully its right this time
<bfiller> salem_: when editing a contact or creating new, seems like pressing cancel/save not working under MIR. you seeing this?
<kenshiro> Hi, there will be some instant messaging software installed in Ubuntu Touch in October 17th release? I would like to know too if Google Maps and Google Contacts will work.
<salem_> bfiller, yes, I am seeing the same thing.
<mterry> bfiller, it is finicky
<mterry> bfiller, it will work
<mterry> bfiller, but not always
<bfiller> mterry, salem_ : works if you swipe away the keyboard
<mterry> bfiller, but I think that's a separate issue from the MR
<bfiller> yup
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, is it only me but I got: <<<<<<< HEAD
<mamenyaka> 		struct path {
<mamenyaka> =======
<mamenyaka> 		struct path path = {
<mamenyaka> >>>>>>> be3e89295c63a7ac1939109c1ef6d1470dbdd5b8
<bfiller> mterry: is there a bug open on that do you know?
<mterry> bfiller, I don'tk now
<jjohansen> mamenyaka:
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: let me check
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: its good here, are you getting a merge conflict?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I got forced update
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, oh, okay, then there is the merge conflict
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: yeah, I did a rebase and forced the update
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, sorry, it's okay now
<bfiller> mterry, salem_ : looks likes its already being fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1234600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234600 in unity-mir "Contacts Cancel/Save buttons don't work with OSK showing when running Mir" [High,In progress]
<mterry> bfiller, awesome
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, guess what!
<timppa> is there a bug open on SDK + MIR, "run on device does not work" ?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# aa-status apparmor module is loaded.
<mterry> seb128, are there known problems with changing the background?  I'm running mir and when I pick a new background, my screen goes black and doesn't come back on
<mterry> seb128, also, we can't have separate welcome/dash backgrounds anymore?
<mterry> bfiller, so do the branches work OK now?  What is next step for the suite of updates?
<seb128> mterry, the black background is a known Mir issue
<seb128> mterry, the "no separate welcome/dash background" is because we got told that changing the lock screen image was not going to be supported for v1
<bfiller> mterry: sounds like one remaining issue salem_ is working with address book
<bfiller> mterry: then we should merge these and get them released
<seb128> mterry, I think the rational was "random images don't work nicely with the artwork on the greeter"
<mterry> seb128, ?
<mterry> seb128, I thought that the semi-transparent infographic fixed that problem
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: nice
<mterry> seb128, that was the rationale for that change anyway
<seb128> mterry, it could be, in fact changing the user background changes the greeter one atm I think?
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, but apps don't seem to work (calculator)
<salem_> bfiller, mterry I actually asked renato to do the changes, as that MR belongs to him.
<mterry> seb128, yeah I believe so (if I could change my background)
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, white then black screen
<seb128> mterry, the code is still there, "USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 system-settings"
<seb128> mterry, we are hiding the controls with non functional widgets
<bfiller> salem_: do you and renato know how to fix that last issue?
<seb128> mterry, but that env enable them back
<salem_> bfiller, yes, I think so.
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: hrmm, grep DENIED /var/log/syslog
<mterry> salem_, bfiller: well that fix landed in the branch
<mterry> (the %u one)
<salem_> mterry, yes, but there's one more.
<mterry> salem_, ah  :)
<mterry> always one more
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, lot of DENIEDs
<salem_> mterry, :)
<mterry> seb128, will test in SF
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  505.282110] c0 type=1400 audit(1381345734.744:130): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1 profile="com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/" pid=3740 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<seb128> mterry, thanks, let me know if that works, it's one "visible" line to drop to enable the control back
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ack
<pc_magas> While I was Developing I cannot see the app.js File on the projects tree
<jjohansen> jdstrand: shouldn't the base profile allow for mamenyaka ^ reject?
<pc_magas> But I can see into fiulesystem tree
<jdstrand> jjohansen: yes and no. the calculator app is not setting its applicationName correctly so it is getting that denial
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi, there's another one for you ^
<sergiusens> jdstrand, the two games and stock?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: ah thanks, mamenyaka did you see jdstrand's answer^
<sergiusens> jdstrand, looking into those now
<mamenyaka> is there any reason I am getting kicked out from adb shell every minute?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: honestly, I imagine it is everything your are packaging since it was developed before the sdk did the right thing
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, yes, but other apps are acting the same
<jdstrand> sergiusens: but you'll only see the denial right now for things that are accessing local files
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yup
<kenshiro> Hi, there will be some instant messaging software installed in Ubuntu Touch in October 17th release? I would like to know too if Google Maps and Google Contacts will work.
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  846.234679] c0 type=1400 audit(1381346075.694:133): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1 profile="com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/dropping-letters/" pid=4117 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: kicked out-- I wonder if that is related to the mtp stuff. I find I get kicked out and I have a nautilus window showing me the device
<mamenyaka> yep
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, exactly
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: after that initial kick out, I can connect for long periods
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that is the same issue as the calculator
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, for me it's no longer than a minute
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: if you try twitter or facebook, they won't have the denials
<mamenyaka> also, any reason why the keyboard is popping up as if the device was in portrait mde?
 * jdstrand doesn't know anything about ubuntu-keyboard
<mamenyaka> ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1050.292322] c3 type=1400 audit(1381346279.754:134): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_1.0.5" name="/dev/ump" pid=4421 comm="webbrowser-app" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=1000
<mamenyaka> Oct  9 19:18:00 ubuntu-phablet dbus[2430]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/org/freedesktop/DBus" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="RequestName" mask="send" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" pid=4421 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_1.0.5" peer_profile="unconfined"
<mterry> seb128, when I pick a new bg, it always seems to change the Home one, regardless of which side (left/right) I clicked on
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that is a hardware device access. please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#AppArmor for how to fix that
<seb128> mterry, weird
<seb128> mterry, are you sure the greeter has its own bg? it's running as the user right... is it picking the user bg?
<mterry> seb128, it pulls the bg from accountsservice
<mterry> seb128, so whichever value is there, it grabs
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, let me try
<mterry> seb128, this doesn't have to be fixed for v1, just thought we had this feature already
<jdstrand> rsalveti: btw, not sure if you saw, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#AppArmor is updated with instructions on dealing with hardware-specific apparmor rules like we discussed before
<mterry> seb128, we certainly are updating the welcome bg when user changes home bg, so we don't have an excuse not to have it, design wise.  But if it's buggy that's a different issue
<seb128> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/background/background.cpp#L69
<seb128> mterry, it might be that we update both
 * seb128 checks
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, thanks, I'm on it, but adb isn't on my side
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, if the app is not starting at all, what do I do?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: if there are apparmor denials, fix those. if the app still doesn't launch, it is something else in the stack
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, no denials
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: which app?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, facebook
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: does 'Browser' launch?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: does twitter?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yes, but it's white
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: can you do: sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: then try again on both?
<mterry> seb128, how do I launch the app on the phone with the SHOW_ALL_UI env var?  I just sed'd to get it done for the moment
<mterry> seb128, i.e. using the upstart mechanisms, can I pass an env var?
<rutenl> does anyone know why my galaxy nexus just shows a black screen after flashing the ubuntu touch files, I did a factory reset before flashing it
<sergiusens> popey, jdstrand https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/dropping-letters/click/+merge/190228
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, facebook starts, black
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, twitter also
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: right, but do you have apparmor denials?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, now yes
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: what are they?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, I'm on it
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: note, I updated the Porting page just now, you might refresh
<seb128> mterry, adb shell; su - phablet; system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<seb128> mterry, with SHOW_ALL_UI=1 before the command
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: basically it now says to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor#Fixing_profile_bugs for more info on debugging profile issues
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: (which has the sysctl tip)
<seb128> mterry, it seems that it always update the gsettings key and never the accountsservice one...
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, okay now, working
<jdstrand> \o/
<mterry> seb128, ah forgot about the desktop_file_hint
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, where do I commit my file?
<mterry> seb128, yeah OK.  That's what I saw when I sed'd the UI in
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_GT-N8000
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to debug it, let that to me, no need to duplicate work
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that is a good question-- you would be the first. I envisioned in lxc-android-config (and thus you could drop the 'apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_' bit
<jdstrand> rsalveti, ogra_: thoughts ^
<jdstrand> mamenyaka, rsalveti, ogra_: I figure it makes sense in lxc-android-config because that is where the device specific udev rules are
<mterry> seb128, OK, thanks
<jdstrand> mamenyaka, rsalveti, ogra_: so it should ship the device-specific apparmor policy snippets
 * jdstrand planned to move all the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_* out to lxc-android-config after 13.10 release
<ogra_> jdstrand, right
<ogra_> mamenyaka, file a bug and attach the file
<rutenl> Anyone, i did a factory reset and i flashed ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus. and when i start my phone now it only shows the google logo for a while and then just a black screen. adb does see the device. what do i do?
<ogra_> btw, aweome work !
<ogra_> rutenl, wait a little longer ... the maguro is slow on boot
 * ogra_ vanishes back into the night 
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you! wouldn't been possible if it wasn't for the great backport of jjohansen
<ogra_> ++
<mamenyaka> where do I file the bug? lxc-android-config?
<WebbyIT> tedg: ping :)
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: yes
<tedg> WebbyIT, Howdy
<WebbyIT> tedg, hi, I have implemented Argument in clock app and in calendar app, and added %u in desktop entry, can you please review it?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/09Oct2013/+merge/190139
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1237618
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237618 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for N8000, N8013" [Undecided,New]
<mamenyaka> oh, fancy bot there
<WebbyIT> tedg, Added %u in .desktop Exec entry, before app command due bug #1231558
<ubot5> bug 1231558 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "qmlscene prevents using default command line arguments after the .qml filename" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231558
<bfiller> kenvandine: do I need any content-hub fixes to test gush's MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-pick-return/+merge/190181
<pc_magas> Hello I amde an app havinh thias Index.html http://pastebin.com/2rNVNk4h and RThis App.js http://pastebin.com/v0fER4Aq for Ubuntu phone using html5
<bfiller> kenvandine: I tried it and not being returned back to calling app after gallery picks
<tedg> WebbyIT, Dektop file looks good!
<pc_magas> This app get something from an input field and prints it
<kenvandine> bfiller, to switch back you need another branch of content-hub
<kenvandine> waiting to be merged
<pc_magas> But when sucessfull prints it then whatever I gave disapears
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok, can you point me at the MR?
<kenvandine> but you should be able to switch back yourself and see the background
<pc_magas> and I do not know why
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/invoke_destination/+merge/190217
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<kenvandine> bfiller, and you're on Mir right?
<WebbyIT> tedg, good, thanks
<kenvandine> without Mir, you'll get multiple instances of the calling app
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup, will try it now
<WebbyIT> tedg, I have to resolve a conflict in calendar app after today merge, I'll it to you soon
<sergiusens> mhall119, the com.ubuntu ones? I am doing those today
<davmor2> kenvandine: image 89 defaults to use mir now :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah, that's why i proposed that branch :)
<sergiusens> popey, jdstrand https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/sudoku-app/click/+merge/190231
<mfisch> stgraber: I've been thinking about where the update server is specified in /etc. We'll need to customize that setting eventually. How much work would it be to have your code look in /custom vs say moving it to gsettings?
<stgraber> mfisch: you won't have to do anything special for that
<mfisch> stgraber: orly? how?
<stgraber> mfisch: /etc/system-image/channel.ini is part of the version-XYZ.tar.xz tarball which is generated by the system-image server when publishing the image
<stgraber> mfisch: so when using a private server, the private url will be in there and things will just work
<mfisch> stgraber: perfect, do the scripts that generate that need any work?
<stgraber> mfisch: nope, they'll just DTRT
<mhall119> sergiusens: awesome, it'll be nice to get update of those while waiting for stable builds
<mfisch> okay nice
<anders3408> stgraber:  are we closer to other than nexus devices being able to compile system-images yet ? :D ?
<stgraber> mfisch: the only things that need to happen is the list of work I sent to schwuk after our meeting
<mfisch> stgraber: yep, thanks
<stgraber> mfisch: I've started doing some of the bits myself (tired of waiting ;)) but there's still quite some work to do
<sergiusens> mhall119, true
<sergiusens> mhall119, that's actually a good reason for me to hurry
<mfisch> stgraber: does your update code read the h/w info to determine which bundle to pull down (for updates)?
<pc_magas> Hello how can I report probs to ubuntu SDK?
<kenvandine> bfiller, did you see my comment on that gallery-app MP?
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes, and I agree. will note that too
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> fwiw, i think the Mir bug that was triggered by the quit is fixed
<kenvandine> with the latest updates 30m ago
<stgraber> mfisch: not sure I understand the question
<tvoss> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> tvoss, i spoke too soon.. it isn't
<tvoss> kenvandine, damn
<kenvandine> i thought i had the archive version of gallery-app installed
<kenvandine> i didn't
<kenvandine> :/
<tvoss> :/
<mfisch> stgraber: I'll just peruse the update code and read it, but I was curious what info is transmitted back to the update server (or do you never update the device specific piece)?
<kenvandine> i just purged it and tried again, same crash :/
<stgraber> mfisch: so for a separate server the idea is simply to configure it to monitor and import any new rootfs or device tarball from the public server, then generate a keyring tarball, a version tarball and import a customization tarball from an internal server, and publish the result as a new image
<stgraber> mfisch: so a device will only talk to your server and get everything from it. Any update showing up on the public server will get imported into the private server a few minutes later and then be published.
<bfiller> kenvandine: are you able to pick and save an avator for a contact? I can pick in address book and get the picture but when I press save the pic not saved
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, do the icons on the HOME screen work?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: afaik
<mfisch> stgraber: right and there are 3 pieces: main, customized, and device. someone had asked how the update code knows which device image to pull down, I assume it's the same way phablet-flash does it?
<rutenl> ogra, my phone has been booting up for 15 minutes now, and i still only have a black screen.. should i wait longer or is it something different.
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, because facebook doesn't work from there
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: but it does fro installed applications?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yep
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that sounds like a bug. I guess against unity-scope-home
<mamenyaka> can someone else confirm it?
<stgraber> mfisch: the device simply looks at its channel.ini, the information is in there
<sergiusens> mhall119, btw, can you check these three? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/dropping-letters/click/+merge/190228 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/sudoku-app/click/+merge/190231 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/stock-ticker-mobile-app/click/+merge/190238
<mhall119> sergiusens: I assume you've tested and they work
<joachimvda> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 (with 3G, marked tilapia)
<sergiusens> mhall119, let me add a comment
<rutenl> Anyone, my phone has been galaxy nexus up for 15 minutes now, and I still only have a black screen.. should i wait longer or is it something different.
<rutenl> oops
<mhall119> sergiusens: line 25 of https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/sudoku-app/click/+merge/190231
<joachimvda> Seems to work well (no error mesasges), but the boot stays at google logo
<kenvandine> bfiller, i'll try
<mhall119> why is that hard-coded to sudoku-app now?
<rutenl> my galaxy nexus has been booting up for 15 minutes now* sorry
<kenvandine> is that in the image?
<sergiusens> mhall119, because the debian packaging uses sudoku-app
<joachimvda> I read a not about changing cmdline (https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04419.html), how do I do that?
<sergiusens> mhall119, that's not relevant to click, just wanted to be backwards compat
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes, it's in there
<mhall119> ok
<bfiller> was working but think it regressed in address book
<sergiusens> mhall119, forgot to change in one other location (desktop file also for desktop)
<mhall119> sergiusens: stock-ticker-mobile doesn't have the apparmor changes the other 2 had, does it need them?
<sergiusens> mhall119, stock ticker already had them
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> sergiusens: okay, all top-approved
<kenvandine> bfiller, it's getting the image
<kenvandine> bfiller, where does it save the image too?
<johnjohn101> when this is released, will this become the support board for issues?
<bfiller> kenvandine: into eds
<kenvandine> does it copy the image somewhere first?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I think so, renato do you know?
<kenvandine> if not, the content transfer request needs to specify a store
<bfiller> kenvandine: right, I think renato was storing it local himself
<bfiller> kenvandine: you seeing image go away after saving?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i see it get stored in the temp cache
<kenvandine> and purged too
<renato> kenvandine, bfiller are you talking about the content hub
<renato> ?
<kenvandine> renato, yeah
<renato> kenvandine, yes I am saving with QTemporaryFile
<bfiller> renato: the bug is after pressing save the image is disappearing now
<bfiller> was working but in latest image it's not
<sergiusens> mhall119, great, also, do you know where to get bigger icon assets for these three apps?
<mhall119> I'm not sure who made them in the first place....
<mhall119> lucas (community guy) perhaps
<mhall119> or sam hewitt or georgi
<kenvandine> bfiller, so he's creating a QTemporaryFile to do the scaling, but that isn't a persistent file
<mhall119> popey: do you remember where we got the icons for sudoku, stock-ticker and dropping-letters?
<kenvandine> i assume where ever that gets saved gets cleaned up
<bfiller> kenvandine: right, supposed to get persisted to eds after it's scaled, and then cleaned up after that
<bfiller> renato will track it down, thanks for confirming it
<kenvandine> oh right, eds doesn't store a path
<kenvandine> but the actual image
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> nothing has changed in the hub recently
<kenvandine> and it is getting a file back
<bfiller> exactly
<kenvandine> so something with storing it in eds
<WebbyIT> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002
<WebbyIT> thanks :)
<kedivess> good evening
<kedivess> i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<mhall119> bfiller: kenvandine: you guys talking about contacts images?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> is it going to crop then scale?
<mhall119> because right now it isn't keeping perspective when it scales, so images are stretched or squashed
<kenvandine> mhall119, no idea, bfiller ^^
<mhall119> I haven't filed a bug yet, but if it's not on somebody's radar I will
<kenvandine> i hadn't even realized the address-book-app with content-hub picker had landed :)
<bfiller> mhall119: thats fixed or will be
<mhall119> bfiller: ah, then I won't file another bug :)
<kenvandine> it's pretty tricky to click on it
<mhall119> thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, is it just the little image on the bottom right of the default avatar?
<kenvandine> to prompt the picker?
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah
<kedivess> please, i need some help....how to add my google contacts , thanks
<bfiller> kenvandine: currently yes but MR has selecting anywhere in the default avatar launch it
<kenvandine> good
<mhall119> kedivess: have you tried the google importer app?
<kenvandine> bfiller, maybe that little image is too close to the edge
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes and the touch area is a bit small as well
<kenvandine> so that would help allot
<kedivess> sorry but i don't know how
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DailyDriver
<kenvandine> kedivess, ^^
<kedivess> thanks for the answer
<kenvandine> look at the section for adding google contacts
<kenvandine> kedivess, no problem
<karni> What is the latest qtcreator version? I remember there was a staging ppa.
<mhall119> kedivess: in the "More Suggestions" section of the Applications lens there should be an app available to install named "contactsimporter" that claims to be able to sync contacts
<karni> I badly need it.
<mhall119> I haven't tried it though
<mhall119> or at least there was such an app yesterday
<kedivess> i have another problem....my wifi network has wpa2 password but for wifi connection on phone is set for wpa....what should i have to do?
<karni> mhall119: Sorry to bug you, I'm in a bit rush. Do you know where's the staging ppa of qtcreator/ubuntu sdk?
<mhall119> karni: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/staging probably
<rsalveti> jdstrand: I saw the wiki, thanks for updating that
<karni> mhall119: yes! thank you :)))
<mhall119> np
<alecu> is there a bug for skewed top-left corner of images in the dash?
<joachimvda> for Nexus 7 tilapia, found the "fix" script, but is not working
<joachimvda> line "fastboot -c "console=tty1 datapart=/dev/mmcblk0p10" flash:raw boot zImage initrd.img" says "cannot load 'zImage': No such file or directory"
<boiko> sergiusens: ping
<kedivess> when i'm trying to install contactsimporter, the terminal says "unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ .....
<alecu> what's the way to take screenshots with mir?
<mhall119> kedivess: how are you trying to install it?
<kedivess> via terminal app
<mhall119> and apt?
<sergiusens> boiko, pong
<kedivess> yes, writing " apt-get install contactsimporter "
<mhall119> kedivess: yeah that's probably not going to work
<mhall119> first of all, if you flashed with ubuntu-system you can't use apt at all
<mhall119> secondly, the app I was referring to is in the click store, not the apt repositories (as far as I know)
<mhall119> bfiller: at one point we had some automatic contacts syncing, from Facebook I think
<mhall119> back when we had a contacts lens
<mhall119> any idea when/if we'll get that back and working with Google?
<dobey> there's a gmail contacts importer app thing in the click app store
<dobey> i don't know anything about a people scope coming back though
<mhall119> dobey: I think it may have been unpublished or something, I don't see it now
<kedivess> that's what i did...i flashed the ubuntu-system. In Applications lens i can't find the click store....
<mhall119> kedivess: there's a section in the Applications lens labeled "More suggestions"
<mhall119> that's the store
<dobey> mhall119: oh, indeed it's missing now
<kedivess> sorry, but i can't find "more suggestions" section in the applications lens....
<dobey> are you not connected to the internet?
<dobey> on the device, that is
<kedivess> i see only installed applications and dash plugins....
<dobey> in the applciations scope view, there is Installed at the top, then "More suggestions" and "Dash plugins" at the bottom
<dobey> kedivess: if you're connected to the internet, tap on the "Search" at the top, and press space key, then backspace, on the keyboard
<dobey> or go to System Settings, Updates, and install the latest update and reboot
<kedivess> thanks  <dobey> it worked...
<joachimvda> anybody a clue about getting Ubuntu Touch running on a Nexus 7 3G
<kedivess> now i see the "more suggestions" but there isn't the contactsimporter app...
<Tassadar> joachimvda: I don't think that's gonna happen until Ubuntu switches to version 4.3 or higher with their Android parts
<Tassadar> because flo's proprietary libraries are only for 4.3 and, presumably, higher
<bfiller> mhall119: we'll have google snync for next release
<Tassadar> joachimvda: that's assuming you're asking about 2013 version of Nexus 7
<joachimvda> it is still the "old" model, just with 3G. There are reports of it working...
<Tassadar> well, then there should be a guide on wiki
<joachimvda> it hangs when booting, staying at the google prompt
<joachimvda> I found a mailing list message about it working https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04421.html
<Tassadar> then current daily image does not boot on N7, probably, it happens sometimes - it is not yet stable
<joachimvda> but the suggested fix script gives a problem, line "fastboot -c "console=tty1 datapart=/dev/mmcblk0p10" flash:raw boot zImage initrd.img" says "cannot load 'zImage': No such file or directory"
<AskUbuntu> Black screen after installing Ubuntu Touch. Galaxy Nexus (maguro) | http://askubuntu.com/q/356000
<kedivess> i tryed to install some apps in "more suggestions", but they won't install...
<joachimvda> Thanks for the help <Tassadar>, I will try again tomorrow
<sergiusens> mhall119, seems there was a merge error
<sergiusens> mhall119, in the music app
<sergiusens> mhall119, oh, nevermind; hmmm
<sergiusens> mhall119, any idea how this happened? 1805	=== removed file 'manifest.json' in https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-rewrite-1/+merge/188917
<kedivess> instead of ubuntu-system image, should i install the cdimage-touch ? Maybe in that way i can import google contacts and i will able to install other apps...
<mhall119> sergiusens: no idea, maybe he merged from trunk at one point and deleted the file?
<sergiusens> mhall119, I just asked balloons as he top approved
<kedivess> any help?
<cjohnston> kedivess: system-image is the preferred image.
<kedivess> tanks....but i can't add my google contacts and i can't install the "more suggestions" apps...
<mhall119> kedivess: you can't install any of them?
<kedivess> no
<mhall119> does it give you a reason?
<kedivess> it says "unable to write to /var/cache/apt/"
<mhall119> don't use apt in the terminal
<mhall119> click on the icon in the dash to install it
<kedivess> i did click on the icon in the dash to install it, but it did nothing...
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, ping
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: whats up
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, I found out why wasn't the 3.4 working
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, there were two defconfig files: fusion3_pollux_defconfig and cm_fusion3_pollux_defconfig
<jjohansen> ah
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, of course I edited the wrong one, but idk why is there two of these files here
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, so sorry about that
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: np, I'm glad you figured it out
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, building seems to go fine, no errors
<OrokuSaki> ytou have to recreate var/cache/apt
<OrokuSaki> then do apt-get update
<OrokuSaki> then do apt-get install reinstall dbconf or something like that.. you will see the errors for the package when you try to update
<OrokuSaki> or upgrade, actually
<OrokuSaki> @kedivess
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-10
<JHOSMAN> How to screenshot?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: hello! =)
<mhall119> hi JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-touch
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  On Friday the conference will Ubuntu Touch in Colombia, and I'm finishing details.
<JHOSMAN> Streaming =) Aweasome :·
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: streaming in spanish though, so I won't have any idea what's going on :)
<JHOSMAN> I require a screenshot to make it on this bug, but not how. https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1232635/+addcomment?field.comment=See% 20Screenshot!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232635 in webbrowser-app "Images in facebook" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JHOSMAN> It's on 16 Hours (-5 GTM)
<noblet83> I just got an error try to flash my nexus 4
<noblet83> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<noblet83> should i try to phablet flash again?
<noblet83> ohhh, looks like it worked
<JHOSMAN> See :3 Ubuntu Touch http://new.livestream.com/accounts/2365092/events/2016081/videos/31879494
<JHOSMAN> as I make a screenshot?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, still around?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, not sure what it is yet, but something causes this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216205/ on compiled apps
<sergiusens> I gues it's for the relocatable Pictures dir
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, I saw that too. I don't think it is just compiled apps though-- I saw it with a qml app. the fix is queued (but harmless)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks for mentioning it
<sergiusens> jdstrand, good; I'm guessing it might be in qtubuntu-camera or one of those
<sergiusens> and also noticed it's harmless; but wanted to make sure
 * jdstrand nods
<sergiusens> jdstrand, oh, jsut incase you want to take a look at the policy groups here https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/camera-app/click_adds/+merge/190273
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yay! I <3 usermetrics
<jdstrand> they are way fun-- I hope more people use them-- especially the music-app
<sergiusens> yeah, those are actually nice
<jdstrand> in fact, I am going to wishlist that for the music app
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: see up! please...
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: see what?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  I require a screenshot to make it on this bug, but not how. https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1232635/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232635 in webbrowser-app "Images in facebook" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JHOSMAN> hello chilicuil ^_^
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: not sure how to take a screenshot?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: Well, in the bug, are asking me a screenshot of Facebook, but did not like taking it.
<mhall119> I can take one for it
<JHOSMAN> How do I?
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216244/ is the script I use to take screenshots
<JHOSMAN> thanks!
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: I've uploaded screenshots
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: I ran the script, I've taken a picture: P
<sergiusens> mhall119, can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/sudoku-app/click/+merge/190231? failed for fantasy reasons
<mhall119> sergiusens: approved, have better fantasies this time
<sergiusens> mhall119, oh and this one too https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/stock-ticker-mobile-app/click/+merge/190238 ... trunk has been broken for a while
<sergiusens> i fixed it
<mhall119> done
<nhaines> Is there a way to pair a Bluetooth headset to my Ubuntu phone?
<RobbyF> according to the topic docs sheet its still WIP
<nhaines> 8 days out, that's sort of alarming.
<RobbyF> I think the chart's oudated.
<RobbyF> ya
<RobbyF> on nexus 4 it was updated aug 18th, and galaxy oct 5th
<RobbyF> http://bit.ly/18kIrhM
<nhaines> RobbyF: thanks for the chart.  I got caught up looking at it and forgot to thank you.  :)
<RobbyF> which device do you have?
<nhaines> maguro.
<RobbyF> anyone know if we can flash AND make a back up at the same time? the --no-back up flag suggests it might back up current rom by default ?
<RobbyF> no it doesn't btw
<RobbyF> flashed, did the intro and no screen
<RobbyF> black screen of death
<nhaines> RobbyF: takes a while for Unity to start up.
<RobbyF> it was booted but went black
<RobbyF> I'm not sure how to report bugs but it's possible to load the music app more than once playing multiple songs
<RobbyF> I just flashed it tonight but I think it was build 83
<nhaines> RobbyF: yeah, 83 is the latest promoted build.  I just flashed... 90, I think.  Or else 89.
<nhaines> It is 89.
<nhaines> RobbyF: what device are you using?
<pitti> tvoss: still have any questions about autopilot/input? I think you pinged yesterday evening
<nhaines> I can't decide whether Mir's running on my phone or not.  'ps aux | grep unity' shows nothing suspicious.
<tvoss> pitti, nope, issue is fixed
<nhaines> Does Ubuntu requires an Ubuntu One account to install click apps?
<tvoss> pitti, autopilot wasn't the involved there
<tvoss> -the
<nhaines> Err, sorry for the grammar breakdown.  I guess the caffeine hasn't kicked in yet.  :)
<pitti> tvoss: right, I didn't guess it was, but I thought you were interested in how it creates devices/events etc.
<pitti> hm, did our latest phone builds lose adb?
<nhaines> 89 still has adb.
<pitti> tried a reboot, still no adb
<pitti> I flashed about an hour ago (devel-proposed)
 * pitti tries to call system-image-cli on the devices' terminal (ugh)
<jibel> pitti, 90 works fin
<jibel> e
<jibel> read that as 'adb works fine'
<pitti> bah, s-i-cl crahes on "No such file or dir: /var/log/system-image/client.log"
<pitti> $ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup --channel devel-proposed -d mako
<jibel> s-i-c works too, best bet is to reflash
<pitti> MTP is also broken
<pitti> yeah, seems I'll do that then (reflash)
<nhaines> Ooh, is 90 out now?  I flashed about two hours ago and 89 is very breaky.  (system load is currently 32.02.)
<jibel> nhaines, try 90, lot of fixes landed there
<jibel> nhaines, in channel devel-proposed that is
<pitti> given how slow rotation is now, I guess that flipped to mir?
<nhaines> jibel: glad to hear it!  If it's available.  I suppose I'll check now.
<jibel> pitti, yes Mir is default since 89
<nhaines> Ooh, question: does the updater in system settings know what channel I'm on or do I have to specifically push devel-proposed updates to the device?
<pitti> jibel: ah, it just magically started working now (adb); seems I'm on 89 still, though; perhaps 90 got released within the last hour, so I'll reflash anyway
<nhaines> dholbach: moin moin!
<Abhishek> I am trying to build Ubuntu Touch for the Sony Xperia Z (codename yuga)
<Abhishek> I am facing compilation issues
<Abhishek> Segmentation fault (core dumped) is encountered
<Abhishek> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/abhishek/work/ubuntu_touch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libelf_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/abhishek/work/ubuntu_touch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/RECOVERY_EXECUTABLES/extract_elf_ramdisk_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<Abhishek> This is final error I got ...and compilation stops
<Abhishek> Can someone please help me in rectifying the problem
<nhaines> Abhishek: if you're trying to get it working so you can have a desktop GUI, I have to mention that I don't think X runs on top of Ubuntu Touch.
<nhaines> You may want to look into that before you spend a lot of time on the Ubuntu Touch stack.  It may be more beneficial to go a more direct route.
<Abhishek> Ubuntu touch is not having GUI support
<nhaines> I don't know what that means.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Ubuntu Touch is the full ubuntu as we see on our desktop ....with gui and tools support ...is that right?
<nhaines> Abhishek: it's none of that, no.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 13.10 on desktop is X and Unity 7.  Ubuntu 13.10 on phones is Mir or Surfaceflinger and Unity 8.
<dholbach> good morning
<Abhishek> nhaines: I am getting confused ....I saw ubuntu touch pictures on the web .....The pictures gives th feel of Ubuntu desktop like screen
<nhaines> Link to one of these pictures.
<Abhishek> nhaines: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone .....
<nhaines> Abhishek: the three photos shown on the phone look like the phone UI to me.
<Abhishek> nhaines: This is not ubuntu ?
<nhaines> It is Ubuntu.
<nhaines> And the phone interface is designed to blend with the desktop interface.  But they are not the same and do not use the same backend.
<nhaines> And they won't until Ubuntu 14.10.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Ok....
<Abhishek> nhaines: I am having development board with Android
<Abhishek> nhaines: I want to load Ubuntu on it
<Abhishek> nhaines: I am having the Android source code for my development board
<nhaines> Abhishek: if you port Ubuntu Touch, you will get Ubuntu but you will not get the desktop interface or programs.
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, I am not able to build embedded applications on Ubuntu touch ?
<popey> Abhishek: you're asking two separate questions
<nhaines> Abhishek: that's not really what I said.  You can build applications using the SDK, but you can't build desktop applications.
<popey> 1. you may be able to port ubuntu to your android board, see the porting link in the /topic
<Abhishek> nhaines: What I got a feel from web is that ...you port ubuntu touch on your Android platform and then you are ready to use Ubuntu ...as you do it normally
<popey> 2. you can create applications for ubuntu touch using our sdk
<nhaines> Abhishek: okay, well, as I keep saying (and the mailing list keeps saying), this is a mistaken assumption.
<popey> Abhishek: ubuntu touch is not the same as ubuntu desktop
<Abhishek> OK .....So, what all can I do with Ubuntu touch
<popey> you can write apps for it
<nhaines> You can run touch-specialized apps written in QML and Javascript or C++ using the Ubuntu SDK.
<popey> and if you port it over to your board, you can run it on that
<Abhishek> Ok....that's great .....
<Abhishek> So, ....if I am able to port Ubuntu Touch on my board ...I can have a functionality of Ubuntu ...and can build apps using Ubuntu SDK ...is that right ?
<popey> define "functionality of ubuntu"?
<Abhishek> Ubuntu is OS ....so, anything that I can do with it .....like building Apps ....I can control the phone using keyboard, mouse jacked in to USB of the board
<nhaines> Abhishek: okay.  If you port Ubuntu Touch to your board, you can't do any of that.
<Abhishek> nhaines: :(
<nhaines> Abhishek: the whole purpose of Ubuntu Touch is to remove all those things.
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, ubuntu touch is build
<nhaines> (Good job, too, btw, guys.)
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, what is the purpose of Ubuntu on Pheone
<nhaines> Abhishek: to be a phone OS.
<Abhishek> just to remove Android ????
<popey> To be an open, beautiful, easy to use Phone OS. An alternative, a replacement for Android.
<nhaines> You *do* get all the great commandline-only Ubuntu stuff.
<Abhishek> Android is also Open .....have nice interface also
<popey> Android is not open.
<popey> Show me the source code to Android Key Lime Pie / KitKat
<nhaines> Android is at least as open as Ubuntu Touch.
<AskUbuntu> I have Nexus 7 3g tilipia how i can modify cmdline parametrs on boot? | http://askubuntu.com/q/356169
<nhaines> Canonical throws code and design over the wall all the time. They just do it more often than Google.
<Abhishek> ok
<nhaines> Abhishek: by the time Ubuntu 14.04 LTS comes out, there will be a nice tablet interface and also the option for a desktop interface that converges.
<nhaines> And by 14.10, Ubuntu desktop and phone and tablet will all actually run the same Unity 8.
<Abhishek> ok ...got it .....
<nhaines> But until then, Ubuntu Touch is just the phone interface and software required to make phone apps.
<Abhishek> So, please solve my problem
<nhaines> Abhishek: and when you make a phone app, it also runs beautifully on the desktop too, so that's a plus.  :)
<Abhishek> Can I use Android source (which I have on my system) to build ubuntu touch ...and port on the board ..replacing Android
<Abhishek> I also downloaded ubuntu touch source using "phablet-dev-bootstrap" ....
<nhaines> If CyanogenMod 10.4 runs on it, then yes, you should be able to.
<Abhishek> No, CyanogenMod is not running on it .....
<Abhishek> I am having board from Inforce Computing
<Abhishek> IFC6410 ...which has Android running
<Abhishek> This is the development kit I bought .....keeping the idea to run Ubuntu on it ....
<Abhishek> BSP of the board is available  to me ....
<Abhishek> http://www.inforcecomputing.com/product/moreinfo/ifc6410.html
<nhaines> Abhishek: okay, then your first job is to port CyanogenmMod 10.4 to that board.  Then you can port Ubuntu to it.
<Abhishek> I downloaded the board support package from the inforce website ...and then sync the code from "codeaurora"
<Abhishek> nhaines: Why is it so?
<Abhishek> CyanogenMod ...is also Android source
<nhaines> Abhishek: because Ubuntu on phones is built on CyanogenMod 10.4 for the hardware stuff.
<nhaines> Abhishek: and the porting guide assumes that CyanogenMod 10.4 works on your device.
<Abhishek> ok
<Abhishek> SO, what is the why ...to build CyanogenMod 10.4 ....
<Abhishek> I also need to port the stuff from BSP to CyanogenMod code base
<Abhishek> I have downloaded the CyanogenMod code base also
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, my job now is ...to port the BSP to CyanogenMod code base ....and then load that Android on the board .....and then build Ubuntu touch on that CyanogenMod code base .....
<nhaines> Abhishek: that probably has the greatest chance of success, yes.
<Abhishek> But, Ubuntu Touch and CyanogenMod have different source code ....?
<nhaines> Abhishek: yes, but if you don't have Android drivers for hardware enablement you'll never get Ubuntu to run.
<Abhishek> nhaines: I have some drivers ...I can so because ...My dev board is having Touch screen ..which is fairely responding ....I am able to connect to the WiFi
<Abhishek> nhaines: adb and serial is correctly running
<Abhishek> nhaines: It is having some support for it
<nhaines> Abhishek: you are free to attempt to port it anyway you like.  If you decide you don't want to follow the advice of the developers (I am not a developer) then you are more than welcome.
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, now I am thinking to give a try and build and load ubuntu touch on it ....
<Abhishek> nhaines: no no
<nhaines> But the porting guide is literally the way that Canonical developers ported it.
<Abhishek> nhaines: I am Novice to it .....I am not move further only with your all support
<Abhishek> nhaines: Can you please share the link for the porting guide
<nhaines> Abhishek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Abhishek> nhaines: for porting my BSP to CyanogenMod ..I should follow ...http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
<Abhishek> ?
<nhaines> Abhishek: it looks like it to me.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Firstly I will port my BSP to CyanogenMod ...and then port this to Ubuntu touch ....
<Abhishek> nhaines: I'll try to this
<nhaines> Abhishek: good news, looks like maybe you need CyanogenMod 10.1 only.  And there is already a port: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Yuga_Info
<nhaines> Abhishek: if you can get CyanogenMod to build and run, then you know you're on the right track.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Thanks .....I have one more question
<nhaines> Sure!
<Abhishek> nhaines: Ubuntu touch has support for yuga (sony xperia z) ....
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, what I did ...i synced Ubuntu touch yuga source code
<nhaines> Abhishek: ah, I see some info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/yuga
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<Abhishek> nhaines: I want to have a feel of how Ubuntu touch looks
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/disable_video_button/+merge/189566 <- is this merge still failing?
<nhaines> Abhishek: you can install unity8 on Ubuntu 13.10 and run it to give you a tiny feel.
<Abhishek> nhaines: So, I started building using the steps mentioned ....brunch yuga
<Abhishek> nhaines: I also want to know how ubuntu is built for the yuga ......so , gave a try
<Abhishek> nhaines: but, it failed
<Abhishek> nhaines: Giving lot of "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Abhishek> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/abhishek/work/ubuntu_touch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libelf_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/abhishek/work/ubuntu_touch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/RECOVERY_EXECUTABLES/extract_elf_ramdisk_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Do you have any idea on how to solve this problem
<nhaines> Abhishek: I'm sorry, I don't.  :(
 * nhaines is a Python developer.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Ok ....thanks
<Abhishek> nhaines: you helped me alot.....giving idea of what is ubuntu touch .....steps to proceed further ...many many thanks to you
<nhaines> Abhishek: you're welcome!  I think if you stick to it you can succeed.  :)
<Abhishek> nhaines: I will follow the advice
<dholbach> popey, lool: hum, I can see Notes and Clock in the software store - was the plan to get them in through the store?
<nhaines> I can't add a location in the Weather app because the keyboard never comes up.  :(
<lool> dholbach: you mean they should be hidden?
<lool> dholbach: we're trying to install as many things as clicks; we have a repository for the clicks we've cached from the appstore and are good for the image
<ogra_> lool, they used to be preinstalled
<dholbach> lool, previously they got on the images, but were not part of the store
<lool> dholbach: they should be preinstalled
<dholbach> ok, I guess I'll wait for sergiusens then
<lool> dholbach: maybe ping sergio on this when he gets up
<popey> dholbach: yeah, i noticed last night notes had been submitted via a gmail address
<helpreinstateAnd> Alright.  I'll try to be quick.. anyone up for helping me reinstall Android
<helpreinstateAnd> I'm getting a file or directory not exist error in terminal
<helpreinstateAnd> I've already downloaded the zip containing the android stuff... and I extracted it.... so I'm not sure where I'm encountering the error
<helpreinstateAnd> Is there anybody even on here.... ..... ....
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: what device do you have?
<helpreinstateAnd> Nexus 7 (2012)
<helpreinstateAnd> wifi
<sil2100> mpt: hello!
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: did you grab the factory image here?  https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi
<helpreinstateAnd> yes
<nhaines> When you run ./flash-all.sh, copy and paste everything on the command line at paste.ubuntu.com and give us a link.
<helpreinstateAnd> alright.. so just start up the terminal, get it in fastboot and run./flash?
<nhaines> ./flash-all.sh
<nhaines> And actually you want to run 'adb reboot-bootloader'
<helpreinstateAnd> that's what I meant.. sorry.. new to ubuntu
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: I actually reboot to fastboot mode incorrectly every time I switch back.  It doesn't matter, as long as you tell the computer and your phone the right things.  :)
<helpreinstateAnd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217119/
<mpt> Hello sil2100
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: Step 1, unzip the android image.
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: Step 2, 'cd' into the newly-created directory with that image.
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: Step 3, run './flash-all.sh'
<helpreinstateAnd> okay what does step two mean?
<helpreinstateAnd> again, sorry... I'm a noob
<sil2100> mpt: hi! I have been wondering ;) Would it be possible to get a form-factor independent wallpaper from design for phone and tablet?
<OrokuSaki> What is all this talk about 10.4?
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: What you did was like deciding you wanted pizza, and so you stand up, step out your door, and then try to order pizza.
<nhaines> There won't be any pizza.  You're not at a pizza place, you're on your porch.  So first you have to go to the pizza place.
<OrokuSaki> Why not just buy some frozen pizza?
<nhaines> So for this, once you extract the compressed Android image, you have to go to the place the files are.
<OrokuSaki> Your grocers freezer section!
<nhaines> 'cd' stands for change directory.  I'm going to make up an instruction that might work.
<OrokuSaki> holy smoke!
<OrokuSaki> were teaching cd
<nhaines> Okay, say you downloaded the factory image, and it's in your Downloads folder.  You went there, right-clicked on the file, chose "Extract here..." and it unzipped.
<helpreinstateAnd> yes... still in downloads folder
<OrokuSaki> file types that can be executed in dos are com, bat, and exe.. bat comes first.
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: did you extract it like you told me earlier?  :)
<helpreinstateAnd> yes
<OrokuSaki> you execute them like so: command.com
<OrokuSaki> You need to read the unix for dummies book
<OrokuSaki> I did... when I Was 14, and it really helped
<nhaines> Okay, good.  So open a new terminal and type 'cd Downloads/na', and then press Tab.  Bash will figure out the rest.  Then press Enter.
<OrokuSaki> you need to read a book if you don't understand cd
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: he needs to get Android reinstalled.  There's plenty for him to learn, and so I'm helping him.  He doesn't really need sarcasm or pressure right now.
<OrokuSaki> okay okay! =)
<helpreinstateAnd> bingo.. thanks
<OrokuSaki> pizza is good in the freezer though, just saying
<helpreinstateAnd> I have used Windows Command line before... wasn't aware how similar it was
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: and now that you're in the same directory as the image and scripts, './flash-all.sh' should work just fine.  :)
<helpreinstateAnd> me
<helpreinstateAnd> meh rather
<helpreinstateAnd> lol
<helpreinstateAnd> this has been an insteresting learning experience in any case... I really appreciate the help
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: You should learn the Linux and bash command lines!  They're great!  But now you can do it on your own time, without sweating over a $400 device.  :)
<OrokuSaki> seriously though.. pick up a book.. it is great.. takes 1 hour to skim read... not trying to be mean.. I am sure there is something better then unix for dummies
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: it's worthwhile, but now you now how to switch back to Android any time you need to.  So feel free to try Ubuntu on your tablet again soon.  :)
<OrokuSaki> I cant understand why tty0 and framebuffers and 3d graphics may be related.. I don't think they are..
<OrokuSaki> and why ogra or someone said my console should be tty1
<nhaines> OrokuSaki: OrokuSaki because they all manipulate the graphics card.
<OrokuSaki> when.. I think it should be tty0
<helpreinstateAnd> I'll look into it... thanks again guys... if something goes wrong... I'll be back
<OrokuSaki> strange
<OrokuSaki> My openGL does not get inited.. been messing with it for about a week
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: have fun  :)
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, it needs to be some existing tty device for upstart ...
<OrokuSaki> I lost the ability to play 480p on my touchpad when the
<OrokuSaki> Ogra!
<helpreinstateAnd> lol I downloaded the mobile version by mistake.... it's too late at night for this
<ogra_> doesnt matter if its 1,2 or 255
<OrokuSaki> Okay.. sweet!
<helpreinstateAnd> *twiddling thumbs waiting for the download
<OrokuSaki> Thanks!
<OrokuSaki> Oh I noticed I was using a customized graphics.c
<ogra_> it is just to saitisfy the need for a real console device
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: lol, that would be a big surprise!  :)
<OrokuSaki> https://github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch/blob/master/Source%20to%20compile/device/hp/tenderloin/graphics.c
<OrokuSaki>  gr_vt_fd = open("/dev/tty0", O_RDWR | O_SYNC);     if (gr_vt_fd < 0) {         // This is non-fatal; post-Cupcake kernels don't have tty0.         perror("can't open /dev/tty0");
<OrokuSaki> That is when I realized... I dont know what I am doing. =)
<OrokuSaki> I don't think UT or Unity likes the graphics.c
<OrokuSaki> that is my hunch
<OrokuSaki> from that GL error
<helpreinstateAnd> I'm nearly through my Bachelor's for Software Engineering if you can believe it... but lack of real world experience is seriously cramping my style.
<OrokuSaki> but my cmdline has console set at tty1 right now.. so.. I will go back to tty0
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: well, Windows and Linux are very, very different.  So it just takes time and practice. :)
<OrokuSaki> Linux is better
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: Software engineering-wise, Unix is definitely probably superior.  :)
<OrokuSaki> REminds of me MSCE school in 2000
<N0tTh30n3> MSCE > MCSE?
<OrokuSaki> "Hell no you don't use IIS, it will crash, it cannot handle that much traffic".. =)
<OrokuSaki> yeah yeah
<OrokuSaki> That is what the teacher said
<helpreinstateAnd> Well... since linux is a bit of an "advancement" of unix........ In any case... I'm stuck with Windows until the degree is complete
<OrokuSaki> Are you in school?
<OrokuSaki> Oh.. yeah
<OrokuSaki> Ahhh yeah.. that stuff is good for development
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: I love developing on Ubuntu far better than Windows.  :)  But, there's all kinds of virtual machines, emulation layers, and cross-platform applications that can let you use both.  Just have to wait for a free weekend.  :)
<OrokuSaki> but doesn't teach.... user and administration stuff
<OrokuSaki> I guess
<OrokuSaki> I have met plenty of developers who couldn't do simple things you would assume a dev could do
<OrokuSaki> Its because its outside of their scope
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Porridge Day! :-D
<OrokuSaki> Though I would rather lock down a windows box over a linux box, any day
<vesar> Saviq, hey how do we flash the phone so that we get the latest changes? i.e. what is the equivalent for phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending ? it seems to be deprecated now.
<OrokuSaki> I knew a really good perl guy who couldn't install linux
<helpreinstateAnd> I am required by my school to use Windows, but I have been experimenting in various versions of Linux....
<OrokuSaki> worked for at&t made 6 figures
<nhaines> vesar: you want 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system'
<popey> vesar: phablet-flash ubuntu-system, then either add --channel saucy or --channel saucy-proposed
<Saviq> vesar, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=devel-proposed
<helpreinstateAnd> lol... OrokuSaki that makes sense though as far as it being outside of somebody's scope
<nhaines> vesar: and maybe even phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<OrokuSaki> its true!
<helpreinstateAnd> Some things just aren't done often enough or enough times to really sink in
<helpreinstateAnd> It all depends on what you choose to do
<OrokuSaki> guy worked 3 days straight.. and then had the rest of the week off..
<helpreinstateAnd> must be nice
<OrokuSaki> nod
<nhaines> There's no real reason a programmer should *need* to do OS installs.
<OrokuSaki> though.. he always appeared to be "tired"
<nhaines> I mean, ideally one could, but...
<OrokuSaki> @nhaines that is what I thought his attitude was
<helpreinstateAnd> yeah well.... I'm learning more and more that working on things at night is MUCH less stressful than during the day....
<OrokuSaki> I have kids.. mornings are about all I have left
<helpreinstateAnd> I can understand being tired... me too ... about the kids
<helpreinstateAnd> I don't even have mornings xD
<OrokuSaki> You have to get up at 2 am =)
<helpreinstateAnd> I don't go to bed until 3-5
<vesar> nhaines, popey, Saviq: ok thanks guys, that's quite a few options to choose from then.
<jibel> JamesTait, alecu, 1237433 is partially fixed. I filed bug 1237834 for the new issue.
<ubot5> bug 1237834 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[regression] Not all click apps in 'More suggestion' have icons" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237834
<OrokuSaki> Yeah... wive don't like the whole sleeping in thing
<popey> vesar: nah, it's all the same base command... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has the details
<OrokuSaki> wife
<nhaines> My local LUG is trying to get an installfest organized, but 80% are like "but... we just run Ubuntu?"
<popey> vesar: --channel saucy and --channel devel are the same
<helpreinstateAnd> yeah... mine either....
<nhaines> vesar: as does phablet-flash -h and
<nhaines> vesar: as does phablet-flash -h and
<helpreinstateAnd> lol nhaines... doesn't require much by way of install time
<Saviq> popey, but will stop being the same soon, right?
<JamesTait> jibel, ack.  I think that problem exists in SCA, actually, but I'll look into it.
<nhaines> vesar: as does 'phablet-flash -h' and 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -h'
<nhaines> And sorry, wireless keyboard acting up.  :)
<jibel> JamesTait, thx
<popey> Saviq: ya
<helpreinstateAnd> fingers crossed... let's hope this works
<nhaines> helpreinstateAnd: it will.  :)
<helpreinstateAnd> the problem is that during the day.... if I try to work.... the smallest sounds or disturbances turn me into something resembling sheldon cooper.... but meaner
<JamesTait> jibel, actually, I think a re-index would solve it - it looks like the data is there in the SCA feed, but it probably wasn't when those apps were indexed.
<helpreinstateAnd> and more socially adept
<JamesTait> jibel, I'll see what's the least invasive way to get them re-indexed and get it sorted.
<jibel> JamesTait, okay, is there a process to prevent that from happening post-release?
<nhaines> Does anyone know what's going on with HUD and voice commands?
<JamesTait> jibel, we have a reindexing process, but we normally only run it after schema changes, so we didn't run it after that fix was rolled out.
<JamesTait> jibel, no reason it couldn't be done, though.  We need to make it more efficient, that's all. :)
<mardy> Saviq: hi! About https://bugs.launchpad.net/signon-ui/+bug/1237496
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237496 in Online Accounts: Sign-on UI "signon-ui fails to start in Ubuntu Touch" [Critical,New]
<mardy> Saviq: ricmm_ said that he would remove the need for the --desktop_file_hint flag, once we confirmed that that was the cause for the bug
<Saviq> mardy, we will only support launching via upstart, for now we have a fall back for the desktop file hint
<Saviq> mardy, but we won't be allowing apps launched from the terminal to draw anything
<mardy> Saviq: what about services activated via D-Bus?
<Saviq> mardy, nope - their UI needs to be upstart-activated
<Saviq> mardy, otherwise we'd need BAMF again
<mardy> Saviq: so, the D-Bus .service file needs to call upstart in its Exec line, right?
 * mardy needs to check whether this works fine with D-Bus
<Saviq> mardy, that could be a solution, yeah
<mardy> Saviq: however, this makes the packages dependent on upstart for no reason :-/
<Saviq> mardy, provided that signon-ui has a .desktop file that you can use url-dispatcher or upstart-app-launch with
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra Should my framebuffer console be enabled?
<Saviq> mardy, not "no reason" - w need a single entry-point for apps
<Saviq> mardy, to match surfaces to app ids
<Saviq> mardy, in a secure way
<mardy> Saviq: it's not an app, it's a system service
<OrokuSaki> STSKeeps has his enabled.. so shall I
<Saviq> mardy, for now everything's an app
<mardy> Saviq: I understand that what you say makes perfect sense for an app, but...
<Stskeeps> OrokuSaki: disable fbcon, it screws up things on qcom
<OrokuSaki> okay! Thanks!
<OrokuSaki> Sweet!
<Saviq> mardy, once we have a way for trusted helpers or whatever you call signon-ui to be able to parent itself to the app's window - you won't be a separate app then
<OrokuSaki> If you google this stuff, it leads me to you and Mer
<Saviq> mardy, but we have no way to do that yet
<mardy> Saviq: right
<Stskeeps> OrokuSaki: i ended up disabling fbdev on my touchpad for my libhybris experiments
<mardy> Saviq: then, as immediate solution, can I just add --desktop_file_hint to the D-Bus .service file, or do I need to bring in upstart?
<OrokuSaki> Thanks man! I am going to try it all
<mardy> Saviq: "immediate" as "temporary"
<Saviq> mardy, hint is fine
<OrokuSaki> I have graphics, but no Open GL.. so no videos.. no Mir.. just surfaceflinger
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, right, you dont want fbdev
<Saviq> mardy, we won't be removing it yet
<mardy> Saviq: OK, thanks, will do
<OrokuSaki> changing kernel config!
<OrokuSaki> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y changed to is not set
<OrokuSaki> MSM_FB should be... left alone?
<OrokuSaki> CONFIG_FB_MSM=y should be is not set.. try them.. thanks! Something to do!
<tosshs> hi
<mpt> sil2100, all artwork bugs should be assigned to jnick_tait
<tosshs> what will be released on 17th ?
<Stskeeps> OrokuSaki: you probably want to have the fb
<Stskeeps> just not fbcon
<tosshs> Ubuntu Touch for arm processors
<tosshs> ?
<OrokuSaki> @Stskeeps *nod*
<popey> tosshs: ubuntu desktop, server and ubuntu touch
<tosshs> 13.10 i guess
<popey> yes
<tosshs> thanks
<tosshs> does Ubuntu Touch support x86
<tosshs> Actually, I would like to know if its going to be possible to install Ubuntu Touch on x86 phone like Lenovo k
<OrokuSaki> x86 phone... so strange
<OrokuSaki> I'd run X with Wine. =)
<OrokuSaki> They compile it on x86 so I am sure its possbile, but you may need an nvidia card for graphics.. egl... hmmm
<OrokuSaki> cant the x86 chips in phones use arm instructions?
<tosshs> "Running x86 on Arm is like trying to put diesel in a gas car"
<OrokuSaki> Oh yeah..
<OrokuSaki> No I remember reading AMD making a chip that can do both
<OrokuSaki> And Intel made an x86 chip that does arm in a razr
<tosshs> hm
<OrokuSaki> But yeah.. I ran solitaire with qemu and wine on arm... and space cadet pinball
<tosshs> Lenovo phones are running Android
<OrokuSaki> It ran great! took awhile to load though. =)
<tosshs> and have intel inside
<OrokuSaki> I even got mentioned on the Wine on Arm http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM =)
<OrokuSaki> Android running x86 wine and solitaire (by using ubuntu hack and binfmt)
<Laney> Is https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/livecd-rootfs/mir_default/+merge/189429 obsolete?
<JamesTait> jibel, all click packages should now have icons.
<jibel> JamesTait, confirmed. thanks for fixing
<JamesTait> You're welcome, jibel. :)
<OrokuSaki> Any issues with qcom and display-legacy?
<OrokuSaki> qcom is making people angry lately.. =)
<OrokuSaki> TY Tait!
<OrokuSaki> I really hope someone makes a hcl for android. =) It would give UT instant... users
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu would become profitable
<OrokuSaki> <~~~ been reading
<OrokuSaki> like that phonix people and webos... on kickstarter
<OrokuSaki> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1957339277/run-android-apps-in-webos-on-the-hp-touchpad
<OrokuSaki> wow.. still no current build update.. what are you guys working on?
<OrokuSaki> signon I bet. =)
<OrokuSaki> "yaull" keep talking about that
<davmor2> Morning all
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra should I have libOpenSLES.so?
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra
<OrokuSaki> oops
<ogra_> no idea what that is :)
<OrokuSaki> I just notice it is included in my android .zip file but not in my Ubuntu Touch
<OrokuSaki> sounds important
<OrokuSaki> lobOpenMAXAL.so
<OrokuSaki> those 2 files are being built in android, but not in ubuntu touch
<OrokuSaki> development/ndk/platforms/android-14/include/OMXAL/OpenMAXAL.h
<OrokuSaki> hmm must be
<OrokuSaki> build/target/product/mini.mk:    libOpenMAXAL \
<OrokuSaki> perhaps I can just toss them in....
<OrokuSaki> strange ./prebuilts/ndk/8/platforms/android-14/arch-arm/usr/lib/libOpenMAXAL.so ./prebuilts/ndk/8/platforms/android-14/arch-arm/usr/lib/libOpenSLES.so
<OrokuSaki> they are included
<OrokuSaki> gonna use the ones from my cm10.1 zip
<awafaa> popey: what's the correct project in launchpad to file the bug against? the link in /topic points me to a web page explaining how to file bugs
<popey> awafaa: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-10-111333.png
<popey> is that the benchmark?
<awafaa> popey: that's one of them yeah
<popey> You're welcome.
<popey> http://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app  is where I'd file these kinds of bugs
<awafaa> popey: im somewhat confused.com
<popey> this is why bugs are better than rants on G+
<OrokuSaki> yeah I remembering feeling bad about filing a bug
<OrokuSaki> dont know why.. like I am being mean
<popey> Filing bugs is *awesome*
<popey> Fixing them is *awesomer*
<OrokuSaki> yeah I realized that... it's how we are supposed to inform
<awafaa> G+ does get responses much quicker though ;)
<OrokuSaki> =)
<popey> awafaa: sure, if you don't mind being pointed and laughed at ☻
<OrokuSaki> olol
<awafaa> popey: so to be a good citizen, what is the correct link to file bugs? as in what's the right LP project
<popey> 11:18:00 < popey> http://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app  is where I'd file these kinds of bugs
<awafaa> popey: most folk do that to me anyway, at least I know why this time round :)
<popey> ☻
<awafaa> ah thanks
<popey> seems odd to me to rant on G+ when you're actually sat in this irc channel with us, that's all :p
<popey> then followed up with "How awesome is Firefox OS", you know, someone might take those two posts together and think you were making a wider point.
<popey> Not me though, ooooh no.
<OrokuSaki> ranting is fun.. trolling is funner.
<popey> indeed
<OrokuSaki> *nod*
<popey> Tea time!
<OrokuSaki> my lighthouse wallpaper kicks butt on UT
<popey> OrokuSaki: share
<OrokuSaki> http://s7.postimg.org/mbjr96xgr/filename.png
<OrokuSaki> Computer! Earl Grey, Hot.....
<OrokuSaki> I started to try tea awhile back.. any particular recommendation.. other then green
<gema> ogra_: is it a known bug that pause downloading when the phone is downloading an update doesn't pause?
<awafaa> popey: fair point, I accept the shoeing
<popey> awafaa: do you have a decent sized list of benchmarks you think we might run?
<popey> kalikiana: do we run benchmarks on our browser regularly? Something worth adding to autopilot to check for performance regressions?
<ogra_> gema, heh, good question, i doint think i ever tapped that
<kalikiana> popey: oSoMoN would know better
<gema> ogra_: and if you then kill the settings up, the downloader is broken
<popey> kk
<ogra_> gema, well, file it ...
<awafaa> popey: I'm just running a small set of benchmarks to get a feel for how platforms perform. Those benchmarks are kraken and octane for JS, and peacekeeper and webxprt for general html5
<gema> ogra_: ack, just making sure this wasn't reported
<gema> seb128: this is coming your way ^
<popey> awafaa: thanks!
<seb128> gema, it's already filed and it's not a settings bug
<oSoMoN> popey: browser benchmarks have been discussed a few times in the past, but we don’t have anything currently
 * seb128 wishes everybody would stop to point at settings for all the issues
<seb128> gema, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1237360
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237360 in Ubuntu system image "Can't pause the download" [High,Triaged]
<gema> seb128: which one of them , not being able to pause the download or not being able to resume gracefully after killing the settings app?
<gema> seb128: ack, the pause one
<seb128> gema, both
<ogra_> seb128, you mean Mir being slow isnt a settings bug ?
<gema> ogra_: I'd say it is, since it always happens when the settings are on
<gema> :D
<popey> oSoMoN: ok, ta
<ogra_> yeah !
<seb128> gema, ;-)
<gema> seb128: system-image, I'll find that one
<seb128> gema, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1233521
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233521 in system-image (Ubuntu Saucy) "system-image cannot recover from a partial download without rebooting" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> gema, that's your second one
<gema> seb128: cool, thanks
<seb128> ys
<seb128> yw
<OrokuSaki> Should we now have... 50-firmware.rules.disabled?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> you never want udev to touch firmware
<ogra_> since the driver initialization happens in android
<OrokuSaki> ok.. haven't rebooted yet but.. mine is still.. enabled I guess just 50-firmware.rules
<OrokuSaki> that is odd because I swear my gpu firmware wasn't being updated.. I deleted some of its files and all was still the same
<OrokuSaki> and that seemed odd to me
<ogra_> you should have /etc/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules ... which is the empty opverride file
<ogra_> 50-firmware.rules.disabled was a diversion we dropped again
<OrokuSaki> It says do not edit this file it will be updated on reboot...
<OrokuSaki> SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ACTION=="add", RUN{builtin}="firmware"
<OrokuSaki> seems the same as before
<N0tTh30n3> I'm trying UT on my nexus 4 but I get no network:
<N0tTh30n3> - Google Nexus 4
<N0tTh30n3> - Franco 189 kernel
<N0tTh30n3> - MultiROM setup
<N0tTh30n3> - Paranoid Android main rom
<N0tTh30n3> - build 20131010
<N0tTh30n3> I'm now going to try 20131010.1
<awafaa> out of interest, how difficult is it to run firefox within Touch?
<popey> never tried
<popey> suspect hard given we're now on mir, and firefoxOS is on surfaceflinger
<awafaa> so doing an apt-get install firefox wouldn't result in anything working? same goes for chromium i suppose
<popey> awafaa: no, because those apps (from the repo) are built for X, and we don't ship X on the phone
<popey> \o/ New World Order
<awafaa> popey: thanks for the confirmation
<popey> no problemo
<OrokuSaki> Are the NSA kernel security mods enabled? =)
<asac> thostr_1: asked in the landing ask for a more verbose assessment of user experience impact for the bugs in 170
<N0tTh30n3> Does anybody know why I don't get any network using build 20131010.1
<thostr_1> asac: see comments
<OrokuSaki> UT source has differences in /frameworks/base/libs/hwui/OpenGLRenderer.cpp
<OrokuSaki> and cm10.1
<OrokuSaki> file size difference
<OrokuSaki> Wonder what happens if... =)
<OrokuSaki> I replace the hwui folder
<OrokuSaki> and recompile
<popey> N0tTh30n3: you using our kernel?
<N0tTh30n3> Nope
<popey> that may be why?
<N0tTh30n3> popey: nope
<N0tTh30n3> popey: franco 189 nightly
<popey> never heard of it ☻
<OrokuSaki> Wonder why there are differences.. don't think milaq changed that stuff... unless he hasn't updated his source
<OrokuSaki> no..
<OrokuSaki> that is not it
<OrokuSaki> Maybe you guys are using cm10.2 code?
<davmor2> popey: can you open U1 and click on login and see if the keyboard disappears and never comes back please
<N0tTh30n3> popey: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2002782
<popey> N0tTh30n3: I don't think we support other kernels..
<popey> davmor2: ok
<popey> davmor2: if i tap the email field the kb comes back
<N0tTh30n3> Popey: I wouldn't either, I'm using that kernel because it works with MultiROM, allowing me to dual boot between my Android ROM and uTouch
<popey> davmor2: looks like the popup toolbar and keyboard are fighting for focus
<davmor2> popey: doesn't for me on maguro
<popey> N0tTh30n3: sorry
<N0tTh30n3> Popey: I would love to try uTouch but I need some thing that don't work in uTouch yet
<popey> understood
<Abhishek> popey: I am facing issues while compiling ubuntu touch yuga source code
<popey> Abhishek: i saw the mail
<Abhishek> popey: Can you please help me
<popey> I dont think I can, sorry.
<Abhishek> I also raised the issue on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46343879#post46343879
<awafaa> so does Touch provide the converged experience, providing I have an MHL adapter?
<popey> not yet
<popey> awafaa: that's destined for 14.04 / 14.10 timescale
<N0tTh30n3> Popey: does uTouch use stock "android google nexus kernel" or does it use it's own kernel?
<popey> N0tTh30n3: our kernel with mods for each device AIUI
<Abhishek> Can someone please help me resolve the issue: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04560.html
<popey> Abhishek: patience. if people can help, they will.
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: our config enables more stuff (more closer to generic ubuntu kernels) & we have patches to enable AppArmor & we disable a few android-specific (restrictive) config options.
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: ok
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: Any ideas on how I might be able to dual boot between uTouch and an android ROM?
<awafaa> popey: ah thanks, I couldn't remember what the timescales were
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: no idea. as you need (android bootimage kernel+initrd+system&data partitions) and (ubuntu bootimage kernel+initrd+system&data partitions) and you can only have one of each, not two.
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: and ubuntu kernel will not work on android and vice versa.
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: i guess you can reuse data partition (recent images only need non-conflicting with android files/folders on it)
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: but you'd need to be reflashing system & boot partitions to "reboot into the other one)
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: and your setup will be wiped by any ubuntu or android upgrade.
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: I'm using MultiROM now. My primairy rom is an android rom called Paranoid Android. I can boot into either my android rom or my uTouch rom.
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: then why are you asking me how to dual boot?
<xnox> N0tTh30n3: seems like you know more than I do.
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: My android rom works normally, uTouch works but networking doesn't.
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: I don't know anything, just howto's.. :-)
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: I guest all that MultiROM is missing is kernel changing.
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: I boot utouch using an android kernel
<OrokuSaki> lsmod
<N0tTh30n3> xnox: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472295
<Abhishek> N0tTh30n3: Can you please give me some guidelines how to build uTouch images
<OrokuSaki> see if all your kernel modules are loaded
<OrokuSaki> I had to load my wifi module manually
<OrokuSaki> I haven't been this excited to build a touch image in awhile...
<dholbach> popey, mhall119: is it the same for you as pointed out on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1237465?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237465 in Mir "[grouper] Mir adds flickering, it's slower and almost freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OrokuSaki> strange.. I just updated and unity feels slower.. and.. I am on surfaceflinger
<OrokuSaki> not that slow though
<N0tTh30n3> Abhishek: I've never built any images. I just download them from the cdimage server
<Abhishek> N0tTh30n3: OK
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: What are the kernel modules for networking on the nexus 4?
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: I have no wifi and no carrier signel
<seb128> mpt, hey, could I get your input on http://ubuntuone.com/0H2vx0ECDF0kjsJylBIAVR ... that's our current update panel (we had to hide the details of the update since we dont have those yet)
<N0tTh30n3> signal
<OrokuSaki> oh.. nexus.. nevermind.. thought you were porting
<OrokuSaki> no idea
<N0tTh30n3> Oh
<N0tTh30n3> :-)
<seb128> mpt, do you think that it looks a bit weird to have Ubuntu 13.10, and then "Version 42" on the next line?
<seb128> mpt, should we rather change it to be "Ubuntu 13.10 (r42)"?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15
<Laney> Probably could be the same as that
<popey> thostr_1: with regards to bug 1237893 - where should the devs put their screenshot? Can they have more than one?
<ubot5> bug 1237893 in Ubuntu Clock App "Please provide screenshot and update .desktop file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237893
<dpm> thostr_1, also, what's the "preview display"? Is that the "Recent apps" section in the Application scope?
<thostr_1> popey: AFAIK we only support one and it's up to you where to put it... mhr3_ ^
<popey> dpm: long press on an app
<popey> (any app)
<dpm> popey, long press where exactly?
<popey> on an app
<popey> in the scopes
<sergiusens> thostr_1, popey if the app is in the store, that shouldn't matter; right?
<sergiusens> popey, thostr_1 if yes, just assign all those to me; I've been uploading apps, but I need to wait for approvals
<dpm> popey, ok, got it, thanks.
<mhr3_> thostr_1, popey, right, just one, whereever in the file system (use full path)
<sergiusens> mhr3_, is this mandatory now?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, hi! do you have a moment?
<xnox> ogra_: are you going to pursue fixing userspace, or do you want me to look into netfilter in udev in the mean time as well?
<sergiusens> mhr3_, these are all click apps in that bug; path can't be full without desktop hooks doing some magic
<mhr3_> sergiusens, no, it's meant for apps that are not click
<thostr_1> sergiusens: the path is only applicable to non-click apps
<ogra_> xnox, well, i have no idea where or what in userspace needs fixing, worst case thats in a binary blob ... waiting for rsalveti to take a look ... i guess we want the netfilter stuff as fallback
<sergiusens> thostr_1, ack; popey clock is click and pending approval in store ;-)
<sergiusens> popey, I'll upload all apps as is; but if they make a new version, they will be forced to update the manifest; sound good?
<popey> ok
<popey> sergiusens: do you own that gmail account?
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, I can give you credentials
<popey> i presume you did that to allow multiple people to upload and avoid 2fa?
<sergiusens> popey, yes, and also download once auth is required for that
<popey> i dont need to right now, but be useful to have that shared somewhere
<dholbach> sergiusens, so apps like clock won't be part of the image but come in through the store?
<sergiusens> popey, but it's temporary until we get multiple accounts per namespace and hopefully multiple accounts per app
<dholbach> I was a bit surprised to see it in the store today :)
<dholbach> and notes
<sergiusens> dholbach, turns out that by design it has to be in the store
<sergiusens> it will be in the default image
<mpt> seb128, agreed, the same as in the "About This Phone" screen
<xnox> dholbach: we preinstall click apps in the image. quite a few apps on the default images are clicks from store.
<popey> yeah, should be on image _and_ in store
<popey> so we can update post-release
<popey> (yay)
<sergiusens> dholbach, these are in image http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list and there's a test to see if they are really installed http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/mako/90:20131010:20131010/4646/click_image_tests/
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mamenyaka> jjohansen, hi! do you have a moment?
<dholbach> jdstrand, I think for "lint_maintainer_domain": "(MANUAL REVIEW) email domain too long 'ubuntu-touch-coreapps@lists.launchpad.net' for app name 'com.ubuntu.clock'" it might make sense to have an exception for it - I'll file a bug about it
<dpm> sergiusens, that's awesome. How does that actually work? I remember lool mentioning that for apps in the image to be upgradeable via the software store we'd have to have fake click packages of some sorts installed.
<dholbach> jdstrand, sergiusens: is x-source something we document somewhere?
<sergiusens> dholbach, I can, but it's an extension for easy testing
<sergiusens> dholbach, so you can run phablet-click-test-setup and not go into rw to test
<dholbach> sergiusens, is that something commonly used elsewhere?
<jdstrand> dholbach: x-* is documented in click as "Keys beginning with the two characters “x-” are reserved for local extensions: this file format will never define such keys to have any particular meaning."
<dholbach> sergiusens, it came up as a warning in the click lint tool
<sergiusens> dholbach, image testing
<dholbach> ok
<sergiusens> dholbach, that's fine, jdstrand said it would be ;-)
<jdstrand> we should warn on x-source
<sergiusens> and I agree :-)
<jdstrand> there are no guarantees it will work on anything
<beuno> ah, review is already going on here
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: hey-- fyi, I filed a bug on facebook (and gmail) not working
<dholbach> jdstrand, would you be fine if we added a bit more text on x-source specifically, just to mention that it might be OK for core apps?
<dholbach> jdstrand, just so a reviewer is a bit less confused about it?
<sergiusens> popey, for new versions now I thought I'd create a jenkins job where you can just run to publish a new version; sound good?
<jdstrand> dholbach: sure. which app?
<sergiusens> dholbach, it's actually ok for any app that would want to use it I think
<jdstrand> dholbach: (ie, can you give me a url
<dholbach> jdstrand, I'm looking at clock right now
<beuno> jdstrand, dholbach, so you guys are reviewing clock?
<beuno> cool  :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/
<dholbach> sergiusens, did anyone mention "unexpected X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=ubuntu-clock-app (expected: com.ubuntu.clock,clock)" beforehand?
<popey> sergiusens: automating sounds great.
<dholbach> or dpm ^
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, great!
<dpm> dholbach, I think sergiusens is fixing those, at least he had a branch I reviewed for the notes app a couple of days ago
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, I have another port with 3.4 kernel, apparmor loaded
<jdstrand> nice!
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, but I only get these: ubuntu-phablet dbus[1585]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/org/freedesktop/DBus" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="RequestName" mask="send" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" pid=5938 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_1.0.5" peer_profile="unconfined"
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that's a known bug
<jdstrand> you can safely ignore it
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, but then I don';t need a graphics file?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, apps seem to work
<dholbach> jdstrand, and notes is https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/ - it has similar warnings
<sergiusens> dholbach, darn, is that an error or warning?
<jdstrand> if the device is using something from /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/graphics already, no
<dholbach> to me it looks like the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain bit is the only thing which might need to get fixed, but I'm not 100% sure what's correct there
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, what could it be using?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: however, we plan to move those into lxc-android-config into device specific parts, so it would be nice to split that out for you
<sergiusens> dpm, dholbach frm my understanding the gettext domain is not used at all in click, but in desktop; is that correct?
<sergiusens> dpm, dholbach as in the domain is taken from applicationName ?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: no idea-- I suggest moving the files in /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/graphics.d/* aside and then go through the process of finding the devices
<dholbach> sergiusens, good question
<sergiusens> dholbach, dpm so for compiled apps, I'm just leaving that as is as I can set the organizationName in the code and the app name can stay the same
<dpm> sergiusens, the gettext domain is used always: it tells gettext what .mo file to load
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, was adb fixed? or it varies by device, because now it's working perfectly
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: I don't know (/me is a security guy)
<dpm> sergiusens, if it's set in the applicationName, then the SDK tells gettext that that is the domain, so that developers don't have to set it explicitly
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, haha, okay :)
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, I emptied the graphics.d dir, run aa-clickhook -f
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, stuff still works
<sergiusens> dpm, but is the desktop key used in pref of applicationName?
<dholbach> dpm, the warning from the reviewers tools was "unexpected X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=ubuntu-clock-app (expected: com.ubuntu.clock,clock)"
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: is it confined? (sudo aa-status)
<OrokuSaki> @Stskeeps... have you ever seen the TP run hybris and.. Open GL? I think that is a yes
<Stskeeps> yes
<Stskeeps> libhybris was -invented- on the TP
<Stskeeps> :P
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, 7 processes are in enforce mode.
<OrokuSaki> so fustrating. =)
<dpm> sergiusens, dholbach, the desktop key is used to load the translations from the .desktop file only, i.e. to show localized app names in the Installed apps section of the applciations scope and in the launcher
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: and the one you expect to have denials is confined?
<OrokuSaki> you think the ubuntu hybris still works on the TP and Open GL?
<ogra_> hybris might, but Mir needs GLES
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, I am running twitter and facebook, they show up under 7 processes are in enforce mode.
<sergiusens> dpm, hmmm, so does that work at all for click apps?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3 (6452)
<mamenyaka>    com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3 (6484)
<sergiusens> dpm, since the translations live in pkgdir
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: it is possible that the devices are covered by the X abstraction. do you have files in /dev/dri/?
<OrokuSaki> Well. I just get a GL invalid operation.. and I have grepped.. and.. brought over some files just for fun
<OrokuSaki> GLES seems to be working.. I guess
<OrokuSaki> Unity works
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, no /dev/dri
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: did you restart the app after regenerating the profile?
<dpm> sergiusens, good point, I've no idea. My hunch is that since they're now in /opt in per-package folders, the desktop file translations won't be picked up :/
<dholbach> sergiusens, dpm: I'm not quite sure which value would be correct in the .desktop file, I couldn't find it discussed anywhere
<OrokuSaki> Has the touchpad use GLES and hybris? I thought.. that was true as well
<dpm> Saviq, ^
<OrokuSaki> @Stskeeps
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yes, but I repeated the process just to be sure
<sergiusens> dholbach, correct value is whatever I set in the .mo file to be named
<OrokuSaki> I thought GLES the driver is provided by QC
<dpm> dholbach, the correct value should be the same as that in applicationName, so the warning is correct. However, even after fixing that, the translations will probably won't load for the .desktop file, as there are missing parts somewhere else in the system
<sergiusens> dpm, did the sdk stuff land that adds the clickdir to the domain search path?
<OrokuSaki> W/Adreno200-ES20( 1767): <qgl2DrvAPI_glReadPixels:190>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<OrokuSaki> above that. W/Adreno200-EGL( 1783): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapInterval:3645>: EGL_BAD_CONTEXT
<dholbach> sergiusens, dpm: the check where the message originates was added here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk/revision/49
<dholbach> and I'm not quite sure what to do about it
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: oh I know what it is. can you do 'sudo rm -f /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/* && sudo aa-clickhook -f' then try again?
<dpm> sergiusens, that's still under review: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1233071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Set up the translation domain automatically for click packages" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dpm, sergiusens, not sure what I can help with - yes, we need to be able to load locales from /opt - that feels like an SDK issue, though
<dholbach> brb
<OrokuSaki> maybe if I recompile hybris without some patches... it might magically work
<lool> dpm: we dropped the fake click idea entirely and are switching to unconfined clicks where needed with security team review on each upload
<nik90> jdstrand: ping (related to usermetrics)
<lool> (sorry didn't read the whole backlog)
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, okay, nowit's showing up: /dev/kgsl-3d0
<jdstrand> lool: whoa, that is kinda overstating things
<jdstrand> lool: I think we said that unconfined clicks are ok for vetted apps :)
<dpm> lool, thanks. So how do the preinstalled apps live with the app store installed/updated apps in the same system?
<lool> jdstrand: yes for some apps
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: so, that is a bug in click-apparmor
<sergiusens> dpm dholbach, sorry must of missed that warning; I'll be fixing those (in between the calendar apparmor one); it's just super hard with the lines blocked
<lool> jdstrand: sorry, I might be stating things in a not precise enough way
<jdstrand> lool: we don't want to block on code reviews from my team. which is why unconfined isn't allowed except for trusted apps
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, do I need to create a file in graphics?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: yes, but when testing you'll want to rm -f /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/<profile you are testing with> && aa-clickhook -f
<lool> dpm: we can do a lot of things; I'm not sure we have a flag to prevent you from upgrading clicks, but basically you can install any click you want from store, and it's newer than the preinstalled one, it's the one you'll see; you can remove clicks entirely, the preinstalled ones remain on filesystem, but are flagged as "do not show"
<lool> dpm: I dont think we have the feature to revert to the preinstalled version though, but we could do that in later iterations
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: it's ok if there are redundant rules. when done, you can submit a bug report like you did yesterday to lxc-android-config
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, okay, thank you
<lool> jdstrand: Yes; sorry, I was replying to dpm's mention of the older plan that we would have an unconfined wrapper click + .deb with the actual app
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: then next cycle just the files for that device should be install in hardware/
<dpm> Saviq, loading the app's translations is being taken care of. The question is how we load the translations from the .desktop files. This is not something that we'll solve today or probably not even before release, but for now I'm wondering if you know which part of the stack takes care of loading the  .desktop file translations specified in the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain  key on the phone. I'm not even sure it's happening right now
<jdstrand> nik90: hey
<lool> jdstrand: didn't want to imply unconfined was available for anyone else than the very short list of apps where it's truly needed and that we've approved
<msvb-lab> Hi folks.
<nik90> jdstrand: regarding your comment about usermetrics doc, I looked at the source of qtdeclarative5-usermetrics0.1 but couldnt find any docs in it
<nik90> jdstrand: however I just found it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/saucy/libusermetrics
<nik90> jdstrand: so my question is answered ;)
<sergiusens> Saviq, it's just that you'll have a massive search path for all the click apps in there :-/
<jdstrand> nik90: ok, cool :)
<nik90> jdstrand: but does a click need any extra app confinement priveldges to use this?
<jdstrand> nik90: it might not be obvious to you immediately, but there are several apps that already use usermetrics and the infographic picks them up. to see the different infographics, double tap on the infographic
<MacSlow> Saviq, dandrader: btw, just noticed this output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217825/ when running current unity8 on the device... seen that already?
<jdstrand> nik90: the usermetrics policy group. it is a 'common' one that any app can use
<nik90> jdstrand: thnx
<Saviq> MacSlow, see -unity
<nik90> jdstrand: i did notice camera app using it
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... sorry for the noise then
<jdstrand> nik90: you, I think that one is new
<dandrader> MacSlow,  Saviq got it as well. I'm still downloading&flashing the latest stuff
<MacSlow> dandrader, a bisect in bzr would be great now ;)
<OrokuSaki> So uhhh.. Stskeeps.. if you.. uhh.. would like to check it out on your TP.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426924
<jdstrand> pete-woods: hey-- so, the infographic picks up all the usermetric stuff. it seems it always start with 'No calls made today'. what happens now that the camera-app updates usermetrics? what if the music-app did too? which does infographic show?
<dandrader> MacSlow, is maliit-server running?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: (by default?). will it merge all of them together for the circles?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: you double click the infographic to switch between them
<MacSlow> dandrader, yup
<pete-woods> jdstrand: not my design choice
<jdstrand> pete-woods: that is what I thought. let's assume for a second that I am wildly unpopular, but I take a lot of pictures
<jdstrand> pete-woods: so the default view is always the same cause no one calls me
<pete-woods> jdstrand: they should really cycle through automatically
<jdstrand> or pick the one that was updated most recently
<jdstrand> or pick a random one
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I think unity8 will have to be changed to do that, I don't want the infographics library to force it on its clients
<jdstrand> pete-woods: yeah, is there a bug on that?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: not that I'm aware
<nik90> jdstrand: since we are still on the topic of usermetrics, how does one test it during development?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: it's something we should really involve the design team with
<MacSlow> dandrader, would killing it (maliit) trigger its restart and fix things... temporarily?
<nik90> jdstrand: the docs did state http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217845/
<jdstrand> nik90: personally, I updated it, then pressed the power button, then cycled through. pete-woods might have another tip
<nik90> jdstrand: ah okay, simple enough :)
<MacSlow> dandrader, oops... I guess not
<pete-woods> nik90: that's almost certainly the easiest way, unless you like poking around with d-feet
<dandrader> MacSlow, No idea. I don't know what's causing those error messages
<jdstrand> pete-woods: another option could be the last infographic I had displayed would be the first to show
<pete-woods> jdstrand: again, I think we should talk to the design team about this, I'm sure they have ideas, and they're probably not dissimilar to what you're saying
<jdstrand> pete-woods: of for sure. I was just thinking out oloud
<nik90> pete-woods: thnx..I just installed d-feet and it seems like a very easy to use GUI tool
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what package should I file it against?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I'd say it should go against unity8
<pete-woods> jdstrand: and cc katie taylor init
<dpm> sergiusens, Saviq, in any case, I've filed bug 1237992 to keep track of the .desktop file translations issue
<ubot5> bug 1237992 in Unity 8 "Need to load translations from .desktop files for click apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237992
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ack
<cwayne_> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> cwayne_: pong
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, I'm not quite sure if it's right
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: I'm sorry, not quite sure if what is right?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, got all the denials, but it still is the same as before
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: the bug in click-apparmor is that aa-clickhook -f won't pick up changes in the hardware/ directories
<cwayne_> zsombi, hi, i still havent been able to build your branch.. but if you send me over some debs i'd be happy to test it that way :)
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: therefore to work around that, you need to remove the profiles, then run aa-click-hook -f
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yes, did that
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, that's how I got the apps running again
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: ok, so what is the problem?
<zsombi> cwayne_: the interesting thing is that the test which fails for you and CI does not fail for any one of us... need to move the test to x11, however CI is migrated now to Mir and if not else, that one will stop it landing :\
<cwayne_> zsombi, ah, crap
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, how can I tell if an app it's working as it should
<zsombi> cwayne_: that's life :(
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: if there are no denials, then apparmor shouldn't be in its way
<cwayne_> zsombi, so what can we do?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: you did the sysctl trick too, right?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, and what about that confined thing?
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, yes
<zsombi> cwayne_: nothing. Wait till CI migration is done, then get it landed, so the feature will be available only after 13.10 is out
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: that DBus denial you pointed out at the beginning-- I mentioned that was a known bug and you don't have to worry about it
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: bug #1237548
<ubot5> bug 1237548 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapps shouldn't expose a org.freedesktop.Application interface on DBUS" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237548
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, okay, but why did everything work out of the box, without me creating the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_mydevice file?
<cwayne_> zsombi, okay, that makes sense to me :)
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: because /dev/kgsl-3d0 is already in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_mako
<OrokuSaki> @Stskeeps.. would you make /dev/kgsl-* chowned with root? pmem?
<dave__> ...is there anybody out there able to answer a bluetooth stack related Q?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: however, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu isn't going to ship that next cycle so it won't be there
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, and what about   /dev/ion rw and  /sys/devices/system/soc/soc0/id?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: /dev/ion is also in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_mako and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_manta
<jdstrand> /sys/devices/system/soc/soc0/id is in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_htc-desire-z-vision
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, okay, guess I'm just overworrying
<jdstrand> no, I don't think so
<jdstrand> just learning about the system
<jdstrand> (and how it is changing next cycle)
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, so can I submit my files?
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: please do :)
<dholbach> sergiusens, jdstrand, beuno: I missed parts of the conversation it seems - is the Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain thing fine now? I see Notes was published
<beuno> dholbach, yeah, that didn't have Gettext I think, just x-source
<beuno> and I reviewed before I saw this conversation, sorry
<jdstrand> dholbach: I am looking at Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<beuno> it failed in the script, but just due to the email address, and x-source, which seemed ignrable
<dholbach> beuno, ah yes, you're right
<jdstrand> I am going to clarify x-source
 * dholbach hugs jdstrand
<jdstrand> I think the Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain check is wrong
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, done, Bug #1237998
<ubot5> bug 1237998 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for pollux, pollux_windy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237998
<jdstrand> dpm: sorry, if the applicationName is com.example.fooapp, what should X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain= be in the .desktop file?
<dholbach> beuno, you're right, there are no "X-Ubuntu*" keys in Notes
<jdstrand> mamenyaka: thanks! :)
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, so when will this land?
<jdstrand> not sure-- perhaps ogra_ would know
<jdstrand> ogra_: mamenyaka filed bug #1237998 and wondering when someone would get to it
<ubot5> bug 1237998 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for pollux, pollux_windy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237998
<ogra_> jdstrand, mamenyaka, i'll try to, but no promises
<mamenyaka> ogra_, jdstrand also Bug #1237618
<ubot5> bug 1237618 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for N8000, N8013" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237618
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra How can I test OpenGL in Unity8? Or is the fact that Unity8 is working means that GLES is good?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, right
<OrokuSaki> So.. maybe my rendering video problem is more to do with.. mediaservice and rendering
<OrokuSaki> thank!
<OrokuSaki> ty
<dpm> jdstrand, in principle the same. It has to point to the .mo file shipped with the click package that contains the translations. If the security teak ack's on that, I'd suggest to use @{CLICK_DIR}/@{APP_PKGNAME}/@{APP_VERSION}/locale/@{LANG_CODE}/LC_MESSAGES/com.example.fooapp.mo (see bug 1233071)
<ubot5> bug 1233071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Set up the translation domain automatically for click packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233071
<dpm> jdstrand, so in that particular case, it'd be Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=com.example.fooapp
<jdstrand> dpm: apps have full access (except writes) to the install directory-- so, 'ack' :)
<dpm> cool :)
<jdstrand> dpm: is there a legitimate case for Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain to not match the APP_PKGNAME?
<jdstrand> dpm: I need to adjust the scripts and need to decide if when it doesn't match if its an error or a warning
<jdstrand> dpm: sergiusens was talking about organizationName
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, now I know why I was worried, the apps on the two tablets look different
<dpm> jdstrand, I'm not familiar at all with organizationName, but for the case you were mentioning, if the developer sets i18n.domain manually in their QML app and that is different than applicationName, then Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain will need to match i18n.domain, but not applicationName. Ideally, it'd be great if we could just get rid of Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain in .desktop files on the phone, but I'm not sure how feasible would that be
<jdstrand> dpm: ok, that is helpful. thanks!
<dpm> no worries :)
<lool> tvoss, Saviq, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/session-manager-touch/launch-after-unity8/+merge/190367
<lool> dandrader: ^
<lool> dandrader: Probably only working now that we have your other changes
<dholbach> hey cyphermox - how are you doing? did you ever see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217952/ on grouper?
<lool> tvoss, Saviq, dandrader, didrocks: Uploaded
<tvoss> lool, can you also fix the duplicate stop on line?
<didrocks> lool: \o/
<lool> tvoss: Yes, it seemed odd to me, ogra is fixing it once this fix is in archive
<lool> tvoss: Just dont want to delay it any further minute  ;-0
<lool> ;-)
<tvoss> lool, ack
<tvoss> ogra_, you finally remove the duplicate stop on line? ;)
<ogra_> lool, tvoss, well, eventually that file should live in the maliit package
<lool> ogra_: +1
<lool> ogra_: that's actually where I looked for it
<ogra_> same for unity8
<tvoss> ogra_, +1
<lool> Oh is it there too
<ogra_> thats some legacy we carry
<lool> ogra_: I might have an unity8 upload to do there too
<lool> ogra_: I mean an upload of the unity8 job
<ogra_> lool, i contacted Saviq already for moving it over
<cjwatson> lool,dpm: click lets you revert to the preinstalled version by removing the upgraded one; I see no reason why the UI wouldn't behave the same way, although it may produce slightly odd-looking results
<cjwatson> (although to be fair android has pretty confusing behaviour too in essentially the same kind of way)
<lool> tvoss, ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/session-manager-touch/drop-duplicate-stop/+merge/190373
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, thanks. What do you mean by odd-looking results?
<ogra_> lool, approved
<cjwatson> dpm: I expect the UI will describe it as "remove" rather than "revert to stock version", for starters
<lool> cjwatson: So you need to call remove twice to really remove a preinstalled that you've upgraded?
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah
<lool> cjwatson: I never tested that
<ogra_> (which is pointless for a manual merge, i know)
<lool> cjwatson: That might not be ideal in terms of user experience, but anyway this is an advanced case we can fix in an update
<lool> cjwatson: but good to know that there's a path to do it from the UI without any change
<cjwatson> I could argue it either way :)
<lool> cjwatson: think of the children
<lool> trying to remove apps
<cjwatson> anyway, I think click's low-level operations are fine but maybe the UI ought to handle it better *shrug*
<lool> OMG
<lool> sleep 12 && /usr/bin/ofono-setup
<cjwatson> (it accurately models the behaviour if you think of them effectively as two apps overlaid)
<lool> this is why network doesn't come up when I boot
<lool> ricmm_: Hey, I dropped on sleep from maliit-server upstart job as it's now started after unity8 to fix a crash (tested and worked); would you know the reasons we still need the two sleeps in unity8 upstart job?  Would like to try killing them if that works, unless there's a known breakage that I might not see, then I'll capture in a comment
<lool> s/on/one
<ogra_> lool, is that the ofono stuff ?
<ogra_> i asked about that and there was agreement we want to keep it for now
<ogra_> to not risk breakage
<lool> cjwatson: we should display two superimposed icons on top of each other, and the top one disappears when you remove the upgraded click to reveal -- tadah! -- the old version; you can't remove me lalalala
<lool> :-)
<lool> ogra_: I'd like to capture the why on top of it
<cjwatson> heh
<ogra_> lool, i didnt get a clear result for the why, thats why i didnt touch it then :)
<barry> mandel: how goes arrays-of-dictionaries?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so, it seems you spot on another failing case with the Mir-switched image?
<didrocks> toolbar not revealing sometimes?
<didrocks> kgunn: that can be of interest for you
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yeah, see e.g. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/91:20131010.1:20131010/4658/messaging-app-autopilot/472774/
<didrocks> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/messaging_app/tests/test_messaging.py", line 27, in test_click_new_message_button
<didrocks> self.main_view.open_toolbar()
<didrocks> I guess
<didrocks> kgunn: can your team get a look at this one? ^
<didrocks> asac: we potentially have another case of failure (let's try to decipher as much as possible beforehand)
<kgunn> didrocks: sure...is there a bug
<didrocks> oSoMoN: mind opening one with those infos? (if you catch more tests failing with those, that would be helpful)
<kgunn> mterry: ^ can you chase this one down ?
<kgunn> mterry: messaging app AP run....i assume you'll hit this
<kgunn> mterry: you know how to run AP tests locally i assume ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: will do, I’ll file a bug and add information about the related failuress
<didrocks> excellent, thanks oSoMoN, kgunn
<kgunn> run 'phablet-click-test-setup' to download all the test cases...then run 'phablet-test-run <suite>'...e.g. 'messaging-app'
<mterry> kgunn, I believe so?
<mterry> kgunn, OK.  I can't run that on my desktop over to the device?
<kgunn> mterry: is that a question or a statement ?....you run it on your laptop term...its using adb to fire commands to the device
<mterry> kgunn, ok good.  you said "locally" which made me think device
<kgunn> mterry: sorry..yeah...locally in the sense its not some automated machine in a closet running the test :)
<mterry> kgunn, yup, makes sense  :)
<kgunn> mterry: and after you test and find out a little info...might talk to greybac there's a chance he might be working something
<mterry> k
 * mterry has to reflash hacky device first
<mandel> barry, nearly done, but I have another more important bug to fix for QA
<sergiusens> jdstrand, dpm ey, had to pay rent :-) ... I think there is a legitimate reason for appname and gettext domain to be different
<sergiusens> jdstrand, dpm compiled apps by default get applicationName == argv[0] and can set organizationName from their code
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yep, I adjusted the review scripts to deal with that better
<sergiusens> great
<asac> ricmm_: you think you could take a glance why APs are failing still? i think you might have a fresh pair of eyes
<asac> we hoped that fixing crashes will fix it
<asac> we had saviq reporting that for him webbrowser passes 100% reliably
<asac> we had jibel and me and daashboard not being able to get that
<asac> maliit crash is most likely fixed without helping; unity8 still crashing, but saviq has those as well without impact
<asac> ricmm_: thats the summary
<asac> (all on touch_mir)
<asac> ricmm_: we just need an idea... not a fix :)
 * ogra_ has an idea ... fix it :)
<cyphermox> dholbach: hey, you found a new bug
<dholbach> cyphermox: want me to file it?
<cyphermox> I hadn't seen that error before, does that show up all the time? how are you connecting to the wifi network?
<dholbach> cyphermox: using the network indicator
<dholbach> it works in the network at home, but not here in the office
<cyphermox> dholbach: indicator, and not the system settings?
<cyphermox> ah
<barry> stgraber: so, /var/tmp/system-image or /var/cache/system-image?  are either of these writable now or would i have to wait for a new lxc-android-config to start using them?
<cyphermox> is it a wpa network?
<cyphermox> dholbach: I think you should file it yes
<stgraber> barry: I think /var/cache/system-image is better since it may make sense to have /var/tmp as an actual tmpfs
<dholbach> cyphermox: I can try the system settings too - hang on
<stgraber> barry: neither are writable, so you'll need a one line change to lxc-android-config
<dholbach> cyphermox: WPA, yes
<mfisch> jibel: ping
<mfisch> charles: ping
<barry> stgraber: okay, we'll go with /var/cache/system-image and i'll see if i can do mp.  i'll have to wait for that to land before i can land my change (so i might split that into a different branch/bug)
<charles> mfisch: pong
<Saviq> asac, well, not without impact - if unity8 crashes of course the rest of the tests die
<hummer> hi there
<Saviq> unless restarted, that is, but then it might be conflicting with the stale socket
<mfisch> charles: jibel filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1226527 which I think is a dupe of this: 1223560 and this: 1215520, which you fixed. tl;dr, I think it's fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226527 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "An empty battery is displayed when the device is connected even if it is fully charged" [Medium,Confirmed]
<stgraber> lool: can I push a new lxc-android-config making /var/cache/system-image writable (that path doesn't exist yet, so there's no risk)
<mfisch> charles: it's the wrong battery icon when fully charged bug
<barry> stgraber: even better :)
 * charles looks
<mfisch> fixed in 1004
<dholbach> cyphermox: file on which project?
<hummer> updated to version 90 of ubuntu touch... immediately afterwards, wifi does not connect, even if i manually connect it it disconnects automatically
<hummer> and data not working
<hummer> problem with image or something else?
<dholbach> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218175/ using system settings
<jibel> mfisch, I think it is fixed, I don't remember this with latest build. Let me reboot.
<mfisch> jibel: I'm reflashing now as well to try it
<mfisch> if fixed, let's dupe it to the one he fixed: 1215520
<charles> mfisch: yes, especially from a 20130913 binary. the wrong charge icon fix got merged on 20131004
<charles> mfisch: I'll mark it as a dupe; thanks for pointing it out
<mfisch> charles: NP
<stgraber> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218185/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, dpm sorry to disturb again, but is this possible? X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=ubuntu-calculator-app,com.ubuntu.calculator ? Or should I just rename the .mo's for desktop/debian as well?
<sergiusens> my example is bad given that calculator is a non compiled app though
<popey> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287 added some detail, please take a look..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> looking
<jibel> mfisch, charles I confirm it is fixed with build #91
<jibel> you can mark it as dupe or close it
<mfisch> great, merci jibel
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that won't match the scripts now-- but whatever dpm tells me is valid, I'll adjust them
<charles> hear that sybil? a satisfied customer. we should have him stuffed
<ricmm_> asac: hey
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ack; I still think we need to iron out the translations a bit
<ricmm_> if I give you a deb can you run the stack with it? and see if it works?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yeah, based on what you said yesterday, seems so
<jdstrand> sergiusens: (multiple apps)
<ricmm_> tvoss: ricmm.resume(slept_for_hrs=4)
<mfisch> rhuddie: ping
<tvoss> std::coffee >> ricmm_
<sergiusens> jdstrand, good thing you reminded me, what's happening everyday is getting blurry :-)
<rhuddie> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> rhuddie: I cannot repro this bug anymore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1234102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234102 in camera-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "Zoomed in photo has created date 2002:12:08 12:00:00" [High,Triaged]
<mfisch> rhuddie: can you?
<rhuddie> mfisch, let me check now
<mfisch> rhuddie: actually I didn't exactly follow your steps, let me redo
<rhuddie> mfisch, yes, I can still see problem
<mfisch> ssweeny: did you set zoom to max?
<mfisch> cwayne_: icons look fine to me
<ssweeny> mfisch, yeah
<mfisch> rhuddie: I missed the zoom part, trying again
<rhuddie> mfisch, yes, only happens on full zoom
<mfisch> rhuddie: repro'd. I'll see what I can figure out
<rhuddie> mfisch, cool
<mfisch> ssweeny: I'll take this one since you cannot repro
<ssweeny> mfisch, ack
<cwayne_> mfisch, weird, i didnt have any at all
<mterry> greyback, have you done any fixes that might affect the ui toolkit class Toolbar and its animating or not?  There is an autopilot test failure that I can't reproduce, wondered if it got fixed for me already  :)
<mfisch> cwayne_: you need to file a bug and get logs
<greyback> mterry: nope, I've done nothing of the sort
<mterry> greyback, :)
<mfisch> ssweeny: what platform did the zoom thing work for you on? grouper?
<mfisch> rhuddie: check this out: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=53106
<lool> stgraber: Why do we need it?  To keep the upgrade logs?
<stgraber> lool: to avoid using /tmp which is a tmpfs
<lool> stgraber: didrocks is back, so will ping him about it
<lool> didrocks: ^
<lool> stgraber: ah right
<lool> stgraber: +1 from me, but need to confirm a slot from didrocks
<stgraber> lool: because on my device updates can take up to 500MB which is 80% of my tmpfs and may prevent some other devices from updating entirely
<didrocks> stgraber: in fact, we are waiting for image 92 to spin first, and delay to Friday all the non-Mir-fixes if I understood correctly
<rhuddie> mfisch: looks very familiar!
<didrocks> (just back this morning, so kind of crazy to catch up on everything, but that's my understading for today)
<mfisch> rhuddie: looks like it was fixed in Android 4.3
<rhuddie> mfisch: ok
<AskUbuntu> can support indian language | http://askubuntu.com/q/356307
<stgraber> didrocks: ok, just make sure not to make the images grow much more otherwise we'll need to get everyone to use phablet-flash to update their device (the langpack addition is getting us dangerously close to not being able to udpate)
<charles> ogra_: ping
<ssweeny> mfisch, maguro
<ssweeny> camera doesn't work on grouper
<didrocks> stgraber: we should just have one small image in between (latest promotion was 90, 91 is 3 binary packages and 92 will be less than 8)
<SonikkuAmerica> Caelum: Have you tried the server for your home country?
<SonikkuAmerica> oops, wrong channel
<stgraber> didrocks: I'm not talking about delta size, I'm talking about the size of a full image. Currently mako is barely able to store the files required for a full image of the daily-proposed-customized channel (so I suspect maguro already can't), if the rootfs gets any bigger, we simply won't be able to do full updates anymore on some devices.
<didrocks> stgraber: oh ok, can you add the landing ask with those infos so that we can clear that one asap tomorrow?
<didrocks> (so that I do remember it)
<stgraber> didrocks: add that where (sorry, I try to stay away from that mess usually)
<SonikkuAmerica> AskUbuntu: I can't give a definitive answer, but I would guess that any language supported in the desktop version will eventually make its way into the touch version. For now, you have English, which is spoken all over India.
<didrocks> stgraber: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<cyphermox> dholbach: filed a bug?
<cyphermox> didrocks: are the autopilot containers fine now? we had some issues late-ish last night
<oSoMoN> didrocks, kgunn: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238062 in Mir "Multiple apps autopilot tests fail on revealing the toolbar" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> cyphermox: I don't know, I'm just back, did you check that yourself? (maybe with jibel as he told he'll have a look today?)
<stgraber> didrocks: can't write to that
<jibel> didrocks, it's apparmor that denies access to /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket from inside the container
<jibel> because var/run is mounted from the host
<stgraber> jibel: is that the lightdm won't start in LXC bug?
<jibel> stgraber, yes
<stgraber> jibel: can you please paste your dmesg somewhere? I've been trying to get people to do so for a day now and all I get is useless lightdm log files
<jibel> stgraber, actually all dbus calls inside the container are rejected
<cyphermox> didrocks: I was trying to check... nvidia looks fine but intel still had problems
<jibel> stgraber, I've to leave in 5min, in what TZ are you currently, will you be there later tonight?
<cyphermox> jibel: I can take over from here
<cyphermox> stgraber: dmesg coming up
<didrocks> stgraber: you have access now
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox, jibel, stgraber :)
<cyphermox> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218334/
<ogra_> chyo
<ogra_> charles, yo
<cyphermox> as I recall there were no longer denies in dmesg for dbus stuff
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I can't scroll in the Google+ app in build 90
<awe_> cyphermox, if you haven't already, could you give my test package for the attach bug a spin?
<mhall119> the interface is slightly different too, did we change the UA string for it?
<dholbach> cyphermox: on which project?
<oSoMoN> mhall119: known regression, dbarth is working on it
<mhall119> thanks oSoMoN
<cyphermox> dholbach: I think that would be indicator-network
<cyphermox> awe_: where is it?
<mhall119> balloons: tell me the secret of your blue progress bars!
<dholbach> cyphermox: using the system settings I get the same thing, but yeah, I'll file it there for now
<awe_> cyphermox, bug attachment
<balloons> mhall119, ;-p
<cyphermox> dholbach: it's not quite the same thing actually
<dholbach> oh ok
<stgraber> cyphermox: ok, nothing that looks like suspicious in there...
<dbarth> mhall119: right, will merge the fix in a minute
<stgraber> cyphermox: so the dbus socket you try to access from the container, does it belong to a dbus-daemon running in the container or to one running outside of it and bind-mounted inside?
<cyphermox> dholbach: one creates an incorrect connection, and system-settings doesn't hand over the credentials properly -- the system-settings part looks to me like it's the secret agent not doing the right thing... I'm not sure if that's still in indicator-network or if it's all in unity8
<dholbach> ok
<cyphermox> stgraber: AFAIK it would belong to the system bus inside the container
<cyphermox> whatever lightdm does -- I think it's the system bug
<cyphermox> *bus
<cyphermox> oh
<stgraber> cyphermox: ok, can you confirm the kernel version and lxc version on the system?
<cyphermox> however, how the container is done maybe the relevant socket is bind-mounted from outside...
<dbarth> mhall119: if you're on g+ still, can you try pressing the reload button on the top right; it should fix the problem temporarily
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218351/
<dbarth> just to verify some of that depends on some obscure cookie as well
<stgraber> cyphermox: ok, let me see if I can reproduce that with -11 or if I need to reboot first
<dholbach> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1238077
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238077 in Network Menu "[grouper] fails to connect to WPA network" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> dbarth: the reload button on the page?
<dbarth> mhall119: yes,not the one from the browser
<cyphermox> dholbach: ah, I thought you'd file it against the package
<mhall119> dbarth: doesn't do anything
<dholbach> cyphermox: I'm happy to add a task
<dholbach> done
<cyphermox> dholbach: already done :)
<dbarth> mhall119: one more time?
<dbarth> mhall119: i had weird results; a confirmation will help me with a more advanced user-string later on
<mhall119> still nothing
<dbarth> mhall119: ok thanks for insisting ;) now i know g+ will be a hard one
<mhall119> it's not updating content either, maybe it only fixes it if there's new content
<stgraber> cyphermox: can't seem to reproduce on -11, will try -12 after my current meeting
<cyphermox> stgraber: ok...
<cyphermox> but I'm pretty sure that would have happened with -11 as well
<cyphermox> there ought to be something more
<dbarth> mhall119: i had it work, but i think that was just ditching the previous cookie, and switching to a refreshed ua detection
<stgraber> cyphermox: well, it's possible my fix from yesterday is enough for -11 but that the changes done by jjohansen in -12 broke it again
<cwayne_> mhr3__, ping
<cyphermox> ok
<dbarth> mhall119: so if thta doesn't do anything for you, without a ua change below, that's an important info
<cyphermox> I did do the updates separately, but maybe I didn't check right
<cyphermox> stgraber: I can just as well downgrade for now, I can reboot that system since the tests wouldn't work anyway
<mhr3__> cwayne_, pong
<cwayne_> mhr3__, hey, int he latest proposed-customized image, i'm getting a completely blank launcher, any ideas?
<stgraber> didrocks: added at the bottom of the spreadsheet
<stgraber> barry: do you have a MP for the matching change in system-image so I can add it there too?
<didrocks> stgraber: thanks!
<mfisch> cwayne_: I'm missing the icons on my 2nd install also
<stgraber> cyphermox: ah, would be nice if you can do that quickly
<barry> stgraber: not yet.  i'm working on the branch to make that change now.  should have it some time after lunch
<stgraber> barry: ok
<barry> stgraber: i'll ping you when it's ready
<dholbach> thanks cyphermox for looking into it
<mhall119> alecu: Saviq: is there a reason the Applications lens doesn't sort apps by name?
<dobey> is there any way to switch what channel is being used on the device, without re-flashing? and is there a channel that includes the latest daily-release versions of everything, rather than what's only in the ubuntu archive?
<ogra_> dobey, system-image-cli has a switch iirc
<Saviq> mhall119, not me ;)
<dobey> ogra_: it says "Override the channel just this once" whatever that means
<ogra_> i think there is also one that makes it permanent ...
<ogra_> i cant check atm, both my phones are flashing
<dobey> ogra_: and is there a daily-release channel?
<ogra_> no
<dobey> :(
<ogra_> devel.proposed
<mterry> Is anyone looking at the calendar-app autopilot failure?  Seems to be adding two "xx" characters when typing.  I'll look at it
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> devel-proposed
<ogra_> or saucy-proposed
<ogra_> make your pick
<dobey> i guess i just have to switch to rw / and use apt with the daily-build ppa
<mfisch> cwayne_: I'll reflash this first one again
<mfisch> mhr3__: it appears that unity is not doing the launch transition from gsettings
<mhr3__> cwayne_, eh, sorry, pings everywhere... mzanetti would know more about launcher
<mhr3__> mfisch, yea... that's not very good :)
<cwayne_> mzanetti, ^
<mfisch> mzanetti: from what cwayne_ saw the launcher faves still says "Default" in account-settings
<mhr3__> mfisch, some major weirdness was found in upstart, might be related
<mfisch> mhr3__: it worked once this morning
<mhr3__> that's why it'd fall into weirdness category
<mzanetti> cwayne_: ?
<cwayne_> mzanetti, we're not seeing any icons on the launcher with the latest -proposed image
<mfisch> mzanetti: it appears that the transition from gsettings to account-settings is not occuring
<mzanetti> cwayne_: hmm... the launcher code didn't change at all
<mfisch> is that triggered by upstart?
<mzanetti> what transition?
<seb128> does anyone know if we have an Ubuntu logo on the touch image?
<seb128> well logo/icon of the Ubuntu circle
<mfisch> seb128: the recovery image has it for sure
<cwayne_> seb128, its in system settings
<seb128> mfisch, do you know where on disk/how it's called?
<seb128> cwayne_, ?
<cwayne_> no idea, sorry
<mhr3__> seb128, isn't it also in the font?
<seb128> cwayne_, what do you mean by "its in system settings"?
<mfisch> seb128: it's built into the recovery.img, let me find it. what's the underlying problem?
<seb128> mhr3__, the font one is the one we use in the about panel, but it's monochrome and doesn't really fit for a icon: in a StandardItem
<seb128> mfisch, I want to use it in an setting UI
<mhr3__> i see
<seb128> mfisch, I guess I'm just going to copy the distributor-logo from desktop
<dobey> /usr/share/icons/unity-icon-theme/places/24/distributor-logo.png
<dobey> there is that
<dobey> but not sure what color it is
<mfisch> seb128: oh, you can't get it from  the recovery image at runtime
<dobey> and it's only in 24 and 22 px sizes
<seb128> dobey, that seems not colored :/
<ogra_> didnt we have an svg of that too ?
<seb128> ogra_, we have it in humanity-icon-theme on the desktop
<ogra_> ahm right
<dobey> seb128: and on the touch image too
<dobey> Humanity and Humanity-Dark have it
<seb128> dobey, well, our theme doesn't Inherit from Humanity
<dobey> yes, well; don't get me started about the icon theme stuff on touch :)
<seb128> dobey, the humanity versions are the old theme it seems
<kedivess> good afternoon. Please, can someone tell me the command for wifi network in ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 ?
<dobey> "command" ?
<mfisch> cwayne_: no icons again
<mfisch> cwayne_: did you file this?
<ogra_> kedivess, pull down the top panel select networks enable wlan and pick your network ... then enter the key and be happy
<kedivess> i guess it would be something like " phablet network"
<kedivess> i can't pick my network, because i have a wpa2 passkey and the top panel asked only for wep ...
<lool> stgraber: indeed; are we taking any steps to cleanup failed old system-image downloads though?
<kedivess> any help , please?
<stgraber> lool: they are on a tmpfs, so no, a reboot will wipe them
<stgraber> lool: ah or you mean in /var/cache/system-image?
<stgraber> lool: I'd hope system-image-cli would clean after itself, barry could confirm
<ogra_> kedivess, well, then it is phablet-network, though i thought WPA2 works
<lool> stgraber: oh right tmpfs in the writable-path thing ok
<lool> stgraber: yes in /var/cache
<lool> barry: ^
<lool> barry: when moving to /var/cache, you might have to clean after yourself
<lool> barry: as to not leave old stuff there
<barry> lool, stgraber oh yeah, i'm aware of that ;)  it's a little tricky, which is one reason why the branch is still in progress.  i have tests to fix.  basically i will clean up atexit, but i'll probably have to watch out for ungraceful exits as well (clean up any tempdirs on next invocation)
<kedivess> thank you very much <ogra>.....that works...
<barry> *any previous tempdirs
<kedivess> another questions.....i followed the "http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html" but it adds only some contacts, not all...
<barry> of course, the atexit cleanups will probably need to be rethought when i add back the retry/persistence support, but i'm not sure that's going to make it for saucy.  keeping it in mind for now though.
<AdityaR> hi everyone
<AdityaR> Does ubuntu linux touch supported in allwinner a10
<AdityaR> tablets?
<lool> barry: recovery rom is clearing the image after deploying?
<lool> barry: even even signature etc. fails?
<lool> barry: if not, we might also want a clear on boot job
<barry> lool: that's probably a question for stgraber
<barry> but s-i only moves files to the recovery partition when it knows everything is copacetic
<AdityaR> can anyone tell me abt my query
<ogra_> !devices | AdityaR
<ubot5> AdityaR: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<stgraber> lool: yeah, the upgrader never exits on failure, only exits at the end after removing all the files listed in the ubuntu_command file
<ogra_> AdityaR, see if there are any allwinner ports
<ogra_> AdityaR, if not, start one :)
<AdityaR> thanks a lot @orga
<lool> stgraber: great
<lool> barry, stgraber: Still feels like there's a case where e.g. we fail to start recovery (e.g. out of battery -- do we check for this? :-) then the next system-image run will clear things I guess
<lool> which is fine
<mfisch> cwayne_: lets confirm/unconfirm this issue with a non-customized image
<barry> lool, stgraber there's probably a small window where, everything is good, we move the files to recovery, and the reboot fails.  what happens then?  how do those files get cleaned?
<stgraber> lool: I think it'd make sense for system-image to cleanup /cache/recovery/ before pushing a new set of files
<AdityaR> nothing installs after recovery
<AdityaR> I dont know wht to do
<AdityaR> plz help
<barry> stgraber: can it remove *everything* from /cache/recovery or just the files it knows about?
<stgraber> lool: that way on failure we still get to see what happened but we reset to a clean state before attempting a new update
<stgraber> barry: everything but log and last_log
<barry> stgraber: i'll file a bug
<greyback> jodh: ping
<barry> stgraber, lool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1238102
<jodh> greyback: hi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238102 in Ubuntu system image "Paranoid cleanup of /cache/recovery" [Low,Triaged]
<greyback> jodh: hi, I hear there's a problem with unity not handling upstart events
<greyback> jodh: can you explain it more to me, as I don't understand the problem
<jodh> greyback: Are you referring to bug 1235649?
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in unity (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
<greyback> slangasek: is that the one? ^^
<slangasek> greyback: yes
<greyback> ok
<greyback> yep, I've experienced that
<alecu> mhall119: the click scope is not sorting at all, yet.
<jodh> greyback: ok. the problem is that unity is misusing the dbus api fwics. Still trying to track down specifically how it is misusing it.
<alecu> mhall119: the "more suggestions" part sounds easy to sort
<alecu> mhall119: the "Installed" part is a bit more difficult, because the results come from two parts: installed apps, and installed clicks.
<alecu> sorry, installed debs and installed clicks
<slangasek> greyback: the 25-cent summary is that we think upstart is leaking memory because unity has a connection open to it that upstart is trying to send data to, and unity is not processing it, resulting in it being queued on the upstart side
<slangasek> greyback: we should of course fix upstart to not queue such data indefinitely - at some point we should just give up and discard the connection.  But we don't want to just be dropping connections on unity either, we want to work with unity as a well-behaved client
<greyback> slangasek: sure
<jodh> greyback: right. Specifically, since unity is not calling nih_dbus_setup() indirectly (since it is not calling nih_dbus_connect(), memory gets leaked.
<jodh> greyback/slangasek: well, it's not upstart itself that is leaking memory, it's actually libdbus I believe.
<slangasek> jodh: it's technically not leaked at all ;)
<slangasek> (sez valgrind)
<greyback> jodh: so lp:upstart-app-launch would be first place to look, as that does all the communication between shell and upstart
<slangasek> jodh: unity doesn't use libnih-dbus at all, surely?
<jodh> greyback: so, if you can work out what dbus calls in nih_dbus_setup() unity needs to make, let me know!
<lool> barry: Small window >> yes that's the one I meant
<lool> barry: bug looks good
<barry> cool
<tvoss> slangasek, ;)
<jodh> greyback: I guess its more likely that unity should be registering a main loop dbus function itself such that libdbus can interrupt the unity main loop and request resource cleanup via callbacks.
<slangasek> jodh: in your analysis, you're seeing that unity8 itself has a connection open to upstart?
<greyback> jodh: ok
<jodh> slangasek: it does, via libupstart.
<tvoss> jodh, why would it need to do that?
<greyback> do we have any output from dbus-monitor?
<slangasek> ok
<tvoss> jodh, as far as I understand the dbus client library, cleanup does not require event loop integration
<slangasek> I don't believe dbus-monitor will tell you anything useful
<jodh> tvoss: as I said above, I'm still investigating the issue so this conversation is frankly premature. I'm not a dbus expert either :)
<slangasek> greyback: this wouldn't be on the session bus, it's a direct connection to the session init AIUI
<jodh> slangasek: correct
<tvoss> jodh, mind pointing me to the code you are suspecting?
<AdityaR> can anyonehelp me in porting plz
<AdityaR> plz
<slangasek> tvoss: roughly, ./plugins/Unity/Indicators/indicatorsmanager.cpp
<slangasek> which actually does use libnih-dbus
<slangasek> but only part of the api, since unity has its own (non-nih) event loop
<jodh> tvoss, greyback: the behaviour we see is that those upstart apps that communicate via dbus using nih-dbus (such as all the upstart bridges) do not leak any memory. If you do not use nih-dbus, you leak.
<mfisch> cwayne_: have you tried removing the Ringtel icon in gsettings and rebooting?
<mfisch> cwayne_: I'll try that now
<cwayne_> mfisch, no i haven't, but i presume it is the ringtel one thats causing this
<greyback> AdityaR: this isn't a good week to ask, as we're all very busy getting Saucy out. Could you be patient and wait until after Saucy, then we'll be more free to help out
<jodh> tvoss: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/libnih/saucy/view/head:/nih-dbus/dbus_connection.c#L202
<slangasek> tvoss, greyback: for reference, here's the glue that nih-dbus uses to make sure the dbus connection is handled:http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/libnih/saucy/view/head:/nih-dbus/dbus_connection.c#L222
<slangasek> heh
<mfisch> cwayne_: I have an idea
<mfisch> cwayne_: it could be a race
<AdityaR> ok @greyback
<AdityaR> but plz do tell me the time it will finish
<cwayne_> mfisch, as in AS is migrating before the click is properly registered?
<mfisch> cwayne_: yeah
<mfisch> cwayne_: because click is doing something to it on bootup
<tvoss> slangasek, jodh can some explain what http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Indicators/indicatorsmanager.cpp#L61 does?
<mfisch> cwayne_: but unity shouldn't bail when 1 is missing
<jodh> tvoss: the unref? that's required since nih_dbus_proxy_new() takes a ref itself.
<slangasek> tvoss: I'm no dbus expert, I only know what I read on http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/api/html/group__DBusConnection.html
<Dvineone> hi
<Dvineone> how is everyone?
<ogra_> mterry, i remember you had some lightdm session changes for Mir socket handling ... we are currently seeing crashes on unity shutdown etc and i was wondering if your fix could help
<Dvineone> anyone know if touch is working with driod charge?
<mhall119> is there a way to get screenshots running under Mir?
<ogra_> no
<cyphermox> rsalveti: awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218650/
<cyphermox> davmor2: ^ I'm building a package for you now, it will be ready in a few minutes
<awe_> cyphermox, is this for a specific bug?  context please?
<cyphermox> awe_: this is for bug 1234434... the context was there :)
<rsalveti> yeah, code looks fine, just wondering if it's a bugfix
<ubot5> bug 1234434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] after transitioning to Attached = 0; ofono never transitions back to Attached = 1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234434
<rsalveti> great
<awe_> cyphermox, davmor2 wasn't hitting that bug which was specifically for the case where GPRS wasn't re-attaching
<awe_> in his case GPRS *was* attached
<cyphermox> I know
<awe_> I have a fix for that bug that I'm working on
<cyphermox> but this is the failure you were seeing then ^
<awe_> OK; different bug then.   ;)-
<awe_> just checking
<cyphermox> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1234434/comments/22
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] after transitioning to Attached = 0; ofono never transitions back to Attached = 1" [High,In progress]
<cyphermox> well, yeah I guess it's a different bug
<cyphermox> let's split the two, I'll fix the bug number later
<awe_> ok
<cyphermox> davmor2: ^ can you split up your comment #22 from bug 1234434, it's a slightly different issue, but I have the fix building now
<ubot5> bug 1234434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] after transitioning to Attached = 0; ofono never transitions back to Attached = 1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234434
<davmor2> cyphermox: give me 2 minutes and I can, do you want it in a fresh bug?
<cyphermox> yes, please
<cyphermox> that will give me enough time to brb :)
<jodh> mhr3: I understand your are a bit of a dbus expert. Any thoughts on bug 1235649?
<ubot5> bug 1235649 in unity (Ubuntu Saucy) "uevent spam causes session upstart to consume massive amounts of memory on Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235649
 * mhr3 reads
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1238137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238137 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: Network Manager is not reconnecting ofono's gprs connection after a cellular turn off" [High,New]
<mterry> lool, I commented on your xdg_runtime_dir comment.  We don't need that branch, but I thought people were looking for a less invasive method of moving to XDG_RUNTIME_DIR?  My branch doesn't conflict with what Mir did, it just means we could back out the Mir change
<mfisch> mzanetti / mhr3: found the no launcher icon issues, our fault
<mzanetti> mfisch: ok :)
<mfisch> I blame cwayne_ actually ;)
 * cwayne_ puts on the sombrero of shame
<mhr3> jodh, so calling dbus_connection_open() screws things up?
<lool> mterry: I think it's bad to have two pieces of code that might craete mir_socket there as either a dir or a socket
<mhr3> jodh, sounds like some odd interaction between libdbus and libnih, i'm afraid i won't be of much help
<lool> mterry: your branch is inspirational on how we could make things based on PID and pass it as env rather than implementing new logic in Mir though
<mterry> lool, fair enough...  but with my branch the Mir code never gets used
<tvoss> slangasek, jodh so seems like we just need to run the nih mainloop, probably in another thread
<lool> mterry: e.g. the unity8 testsuite also hardcodes the mir_socket path right now
<lool> mterry: Not saying it's good
<tvoss> slangasek, jodh or is there a default way of integrating nih and a GMainContext
<mterry> lool, right, last month when we had the Mir sprint in Lex, I talked to alan_g and we agreed not to change the Mir default socket logic, so I wrote that.  I was surprised to see the logic changed then  :)
<lool> mterry: Just wanted to document it in your MP that this is potential clash
<lool> mterry: yup
<jodh> tvoss: possibly, although I understand from stgraber that running multiple main loops can be problematic (I think he was trying nih + glib).
<lool> mterry: Your approach would have been simpler  :-)
<ogra_> and sexier
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> lool, well anyway, I thought we were looking to back out the Mir change, but it sounds like you're not, so never mind about my branch
<slangasek> tvoss: we don't care about the nih mainloop per se, we just care about the fact that this dbus connection has pending events on it that are not being handled... if there's a way to register the necessary dbus calls with a unity mainloop, that's fine too
<jodh> tvoss: certainly, if you can only run a single nih main loop, that would work.
<slangasek> jodh: well, he specifically said he'd run it in a separate thread
<mterry> lool, there shouldn't be any clash.  If a piece of code is not looking at MIR_SOCKET, it's a bug
<jodh> slangasek: sure, but be aware that nih is not thread safe.
<slangasek> um?
<mterry> lool, unless you're talking about the testsuite cleaning up the socket
<mhall119> alecu: isn't sorting results from multiple scopes one of the primary jobs of the master scope?
<mterry> lool, in which case yeah maybe we would need to update the testsuite for the change.  It'd be a pain, yeah
<jodh> slangasek: if you can guarantee total separation, might work, but sounds like a hack to run multiple main loops ?
<slangasek> jodh: a) what do you mean, "not thread safe"? b) each thread would by definition have a separate main loop, the question is whether it's sensible to create another thread just to run the nih main loop
<alecu> mhall119: I don't know much about the master scope, but I think that's not implemented for 13.10. mhr3 ought to know more about that.
<lool> mterry: AH maybe
<mhr3> jodh, i still don't understand how is this related to unity and indicators? the process that's balooning is upstart itself, and that doesn't have both nih mainloop and glib one, no?
<lool> mterry: I dont know who wanted to do what with your branch; I just wanted to hint this had to be coordinated somewhere
<charles> ah, sorry ogra_, I didn't see your pong
<slangasek> mhr3: because upstart is saving up data that unity is supposed to be reading and isn't.
<mhr3> aaaah, ok
<lool> mterry: I'm happy if we remove the mir logic and use your branch, just wanted to avoid multiple clever places computing the socket
<jodh> slangasek: NIH is a single-threaded library. The NIH main loop calls things like select(), waitid (P_ALL), sets up signal handlers, the sorts of things other main loops might be doing at the same time. Sounds hairy to me.
<mterry> lool, sure.  Or my branch could drop the pid stuff
<charles> and, as soon as I pong, the phone rings...
<jodh> mhr3: the ballooning process is upstart, but it's the dbus client code that is causing the ballooning we believe.
<ogra_> charles, well, i'm in a meeting atm :)
<slangasek> jodh: ah, alright
<jodh> mhr3: it seems that if the dbus api is mis-used on the client side, bad things can happen on the server side.
<mhr3> slangasek, jodh, we could just make the unity part use regular glib/gio instead of nih, would fix the issue, no?
 * jodh managed to cause a crash in libdbus earlier due to an incorrect dbus call sequence...
<lool> mterry: I'm almost out for today; feel free to keep pushing this forward in coordination with mir and unity8 changes without me, we can also discuss tomorrow
<mhr3> although pretty expensive "fix"
<mterry> lool, sure
<mhr3> then again fewer connections is better :)
<tvoss> slangasek, then we need the nih_io_watches/fd's and we can add them as idle source to the GMainContext
<slangasek> mhr3: that would be an equally valid fix, yes; I don't know why nih-dbus was chosen here, really
<jodh> mhr3: possibly, if you register the correct dbus callbacks as per nih_dbus_setup().
<mfisch> stgraber: does auto-download of updates work yet?
<slangasek> nih is a great library, but I don't see the point for using it piecemeal
<mhr3> but i like tvoss' approach better
<slangasek> tvoss: yeah, that sounds right
<slangasek> tvoss: or maybe you just need nih_dbus_callback() ?
<slangasek> if you really don't care about any of this data, that looks like it might be sufficient
<tvoss> slangasek, will never be called, you need to at least react to changes on the nih_io_watches as I understand it
<jodh> slangasek: no, that's not sufficient alas.
 * jodh afk
<slangasek> tvoss: ah, right
<slangasek> tvoss: hmmm does this plugin run in its own thread?  I just noticed it uses upstart_emit_event_sync, which is a blocking call
<tvoss> slangasek, hmmm, I wouldn't expect it to run in its own thread
<mhr3> slangasek, no, it'd just block
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> that seems like a bad thing to have blocking in unity
<slangasek> no?
<mhr3> well, yes and no, it's emitted twice
<mhr3> for the entire unity run
<slangasek> oh, really?
<slangasek> then, er
<slangasek> maybe you want to just tear down the dbus connection in between :)
<slangasek> and forget about the event loop nonsense
<slangasek> because there's no reason unity would want to trade off the dbus startup/teardown cost against having to repeatedly process dbus data
<mhr3> slangasek, still, why doesn't the request just timeout on upstart side? seems silly to keep it indefinitely
<slangasek> mhr3: I'm not arguing that
<charles> ogra_: so, there's a permission issue with /dev/rfkill, indicator-bluetooth needs rw permissions to be able to toggle bluetooth on & off
<mhr3> bottomline, there are many ways to fix, which one is it going to be? :)
<slangasek> mhr3: *both*.
<charles> ogra_: but currently indicator-bluetooth's gets a Permission denied error
<slangasek> unity should be fixed to be a well-behaved client
<slangasek> upstart should be fixed to not keep this data indefinitely
<slangasek> but the latter is probably a harder fix, since signs point to this being deep in libdbus on the upstart side
<charles> ogra_, seb128 seemed to remember that you might have an idea on that one
<charles> ogra_, it's at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1230275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230275 in Bluetooth Menu "Bluetooth cannot be switched on/off on Nexus 4 (rfkill issues)" [High,Triaged]
<mhr3> slangasek, tvoss, if it's about emitting two signals really, we should just move it to gio imo
<slangasek> mhr3: that sounds to me like "we should duplicate code that exists in libupstart and risk getting out of sync"
<sergiusens> mhall119, hey, can you take a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/click_improvements/+merge/190425
<mhr3> slangasek, libdbus is broken anyway :)
<stefan__> hi
<ogra_> charles, i did an upload for this weeks ago to add /dev/rfkill to the android_input group .... i cant really make the device 0666 ... (android_input is the default group of the phablet user)
<mhall119> sergiusens: what does plugins.json do?
<ogra_> charles, does indicator-bluetooth not run under the permissions of the user ?
<stefan__> I want to build ubuntu touch for the Xperia U, so I entered "breakfast kumquat" like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<stefan__> but I get an error: http://pastebin.com/G9Dr6WWu
<stefan__> why that?
<charles> ogra_: maybe this ticket is out of date then? Let me run it myself on a fresh device and see.
<ogra_> charles, that would be good, i'm not sure what else we could do, i dont want to make it world writable ...
<ogra_> since jdstrand would haunt me then in my sleep :)
<Chocanto> Hey ! I get an error with qtcreator when I try to run docviewer on my phone : "bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<Chocanto> bash: no job control in this shell" I didn't have it yesterday
<Chocanto> Am I the only one to got it today ?
<stefan__> here is the device: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_kumquat/tree/jellybean
<greyback> mhr3: slangasek: jodh: Ok, I'm not even managing to reproduce on my phones with latest image, nor honestly do I really know where to start. I've to go afk for 3 hours or so, will return and ask you guys to how I can help
<charles> ogra_: *nod*
<stefan__> is this not included in phablet-saucy
<ogra_> chi commented
<stefan__> ?
<ogra_> charles,
<ogra_> i commented
<ogra_> (after testing locally)
<Chocanto> Ok, I'm not the only one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1238031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238031 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "'Run on device' stopped working" [High,Confirmed]
<stefan__> I thought ubuntu touch this is based on CM10.0 ?
<ogra_> charles, seems toggling the settings kills unity8 though ...
<sergiusens> mhall119, just a helper for me to retrieve the plugins before building
<ogra_> (on Mir that is indeed)
<charles> ogra_, hooray :)
<Chocanto> jdstrand: ping
<ogra_> i blame seb128 ...
<ogra_> its the settings
<ogra_> :P
<charles> ha
<charles> unlikely to be seb128's though
<cyphermox> davmor2: NM fix -- same place as usual
<ogra_> i know, but he likes to be teased
<mhall119> sergiusens: okay then
<charles> there's a separate ticket open for that crash, iirc larsu was looking into it as a possible unity menumodel issue
<cwayne_> is there an easy way to get the screens width/height in units.gu?
<ogra_> ah, great
 * seb128 slaps ogra with a trout
<Chocanto> Mirv: ping
<jdstrand> Chocanto: hey
<ogra_> yummy ...
<Chocanto> jdstrand: Hey ! :)
 * ogra_ gets some dill sauce for the trout
<kenvandine> yum, trout
<ogra_> seb128, could you also trhrow some potatoes ?
<ogra_> :)
<Chocanto> jdstrand: I see you wrote about the bug that make 'run on device' not working, do you have some news about it ?
<seb128> ogra_, and a cold beer?
<ogra_> oh, yeah ! good idea
<seb128> ;-)
<Chocanto> jdstrand: Or maybe something I can do to help ? I need it to finish docviewer but... ^^
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
<jdstrand> Chocanto: you mean bug #1238031?
<ubot5> bug 1238031 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "'Run on device' stopped working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238031
<Chocanto> jdstrand: Yes, this one, exactly !
<davmor2> cyphermox: on it
<jdstrand> Chocanto: no, it was mentioned apparmor might be the cause so I just confirmed it wasn't. I don't really have any insight as to why it works on surfaceflinger but not mir
 * seb128 hugs ogra_ back
<Chocanto> jdstrand: Hum, ok. And how can I switch from mir to surfaceflinger ?
<Chocanto> jdstrand: If you know it, it would be sooo helpfull for me :)
<jdstrand> Chocanto: if /home/phablet/.display-mir is present, on boot, mir is used. if it isn't, surfaceflinger is used
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_, rsalveti: right finger crossed all
<jdstrand> so, touch/rm that file and reboot
<Chocanto> jdstrand: Ahah ok ! Thank you a lot ! :D
<jdstrand> np :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: :-)
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox, rsalveti: OMG! 3g after a disable woohoo!!!!!!!  Now for some more lengthy breaking
<rsalveti> davmor2: awesome :-)
<awe_> davmor2, wicked pissah ( as they say in Massachusetts )!
<davmor2> and again
<ogra_> boring ...
<ogra_> did you lose your ability to break stuff ?
<davmor2> ogra_: play nice I've been breaking this for months :D
<ogra_> heh, ok
<ogra_> i'm just worried about your superpowers
<slangasek> mhr3, tvoss: so I'm build-testing lp:~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649 now
<davmor2> ogra_: there is still the mtp/adb bug,  I'm looking at you there ;)
<ogra_> yeah yeah
<ogra_> we will need a ptroper solution for this ... thats something for the T cycle
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox, rsalveti: Right I'm going to do the standard leave it on 3g for the rest of the day (god bless unlimited contracts)  if I still have a 3g connection in the morning we'll call it a win :D
<rsalveti> davmor2: great, that would make be happy as well
<awe_> davmor2, nice...  will keep my fingers crossed
<cyphermox> tomorrow is going to be quite late to upload that to the archive though
<cyphermox> it sounds to me like that will be another SRU
<Mirv> Chocanto: to sleep ->
<Chocanto> Mirv: Ok, good night !
<Mirv> Chocanto: or some quick question? otherwise just send eg. e-mail, I'll read in the morning
<Chocanto> Mirv: It was about the bug you reported, but it's ok, it's because of the use of mir
<Mirv> Chocanto: yeah, it was found out it's mir indeed. if someone happens to know how to launch an app from commandline under mir (or how's it different from under surface flinger), please update the bug and I can ping bzoltan tomorrow to have the plugin updated :)
<Mendoza> Hola
<Mendoza> alguien conoce el proceso de instalacion de ubuntu phone en un xperia?
<markusN00b> stable release is in like one week?
<slangasek> mhr3, tvoss: happy to report that the above branch does not build, it segfaults instead; hurray for test suites.  Fixing now.
<slangasek> mhr3, tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649/+merge/190443
<ogra_> wowm that bug slowly turns into an octopus
<ogra_> so many bits and pieces involved
<mhr3> slangasek, did you manage to test it?
<mhr3> does it help?
<slangasek> mhr3: I've build-tested it only so far
<tedg> bfiller_afk, I thought share-app was no loner in use?  It seems to still be on the image.
<tedg> longer
<tedg> mhall119, Who does dropping-letters?  It's still dep'ing on qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<mhall119> tedg: aquarius originally
<mhall119> popey: who took over dropping letters?
<mhall119> was it kenvandine ?
<tedg> mhall119, No, no the developer, not the guy who just talks endlessly.  ;-)
<tedg> Hmm, seems aq isn't here to harass.
<davmor2> cyphermox: feel free to upload this is just the one test that seemed to fail all the while so it seemed to make sense to see if it works now
<popey> mhall119: well, nobody "took over" really. kenvandine was kind enough to help us, but he's mad busy
<popey> tedg: what needs to change?
<tedg> popey, We need to drop the dep on qtdeclarative5-hud1.0, not sure if that means a code change as well or not.
<mhall119> tedg: it is disappointing when aq isn't around to give a hard time to
<Wellark> popey: if we are lucky the code is changed already to use ubuntu-action-api that is integrated with the uitk and the dependency is just a leftover
<Wellark> popey, tedg: no, we are not that lucky. import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0 as HUD
<popey> ☹
<popey> DL pre-dates the SDK
<Wellark> that's from main.qml
<Wellark> is ugo around?
<Wellark> I would be kinda curious to know why he marked the bug invalid
<Wellark> was share-app to be dropped or somathing?
<bfiller> tedg: share-app should not be in the image
<bfiller> not used anymore
<Wellark> well, it is and it's also on the saucy archives
<Wellark> wait.. it might not be installed but it's definitely in the archives
<Wellark> tedg: could you check the package status?
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch on galaxy tab 3 p5210 | http://askubuntu.com/q/356390
<Wellark> tedg, bfiller: what about this dropping-letters package? it's not on the saucy archives but it's showing up when doing apt-cache rdepends qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<bfiller> Wellark: don't know, popey might know
<Wellark> popey: ^
<tedg> Wellark, Seems to be in the core-apps-drivers PPA
<tedg> Wellark, So I think if share-app goes, the hud package does too.
<popey> its in the ppa
<popey> we carried it in the ppa for some time
<m-b-o> popey: meeting canceled?
<Wellark> tedg, popey: is it OK we conflict qtdeclarative5-hud1.0? that makes dropping-letters uninstallable until it's migrated to unity-action-api or uitk actions
<popey> m-b-o: hm, did I cancel the wrong one?
<Wellark> and share-app for that matter
<popey> Wellark: if you have to. we can fix it up and stick it in the store.
<popey> it doesn't have to be pre-installed of course.
<Wellark> popey, tedg: well I don't have a preference. I just want to get done with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/share-app/+bug/1221344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221344 in share-app "remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [High,Confirmed]
<Wellark> so tedg can get rid of quirks in hud-service for that obsolete package
<Wellark> tedg: your call. how do you want to handle this
<popey> Wellark: if we have to lose DL from the image, so be it. I am sure we can find someone to fix it up.
<popey> it's not critical path
<tedg> popey, So I'm dropping share-app from the seed now.
<tedg> popey, dropping letters doesn't seem to be there anyway.
<larsu> charles: it wasn't an issue in untymenumodel, but unity8. I've notified dednick
<popey> "there"?
<tedg> popey, So I don't think we have an issue, it'll just not install.
<tedg> popey, In the seed
<popey> it's a click package sergiusens adds AIUI
<kenvandine> bfiller, the content-hub branch to quit gallery-app if it started it has merged
<popey> so it will break, and sergiusens will need to remove it until it's fixed?
<tedg> popey, Okay, so we're good.  It'll just break once share app is dropped.
<kenvandine> bfiller,  and i tested gusch's branch of gallery-app on my device, worked well
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-pick-return/+merge/190181
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ but i didn't top approve it
<bfiller> kenvandine: great
<kenvandine> bfiller, feel free to
<bfiller> kenvandine: I will
<sergiusens> tedg share-app is not an app
<kenvandine> i tested both ends, it doesn
<kenvandine> t quit if it was already running
<sergiusens> bfiller, do we need share-app?
<sergiusens> popey, I say just make an mr for dropping letters to remove the hud part
<bfiller> sergiusens: approved
<bfiller> sergiusens: nope
<bfiller> sorry kenvandine approved
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<tedg> bfiller, Can you comment here?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-seeds/remove-share-app/+merge/190446
<Wellark> sergiusens: the bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1221344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221344 in share-app "remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> popey, I can do it; in theory it will just not use the hud
<sergiusens> Wellark, that's possible, right?
<Wellark> sergiusens: umm. do what?
<sergiusens> Wellark, remove the hud completely
<Wellark> sergiusens: well, sure. you can throw out the hud code
<sergiusens> Wellark, meh, let me test some things here after I finish this mr
<bfiller> sergiusens: thought someone removed share-app from seed long ago?
<Wellark> but there is also a migration that you can do to uitk actions or directly to unity-action-api
<tvoss> slangasek, on it
<sergiusens> bfiller, I saw it the other night and forgot to ask if it was a stub for the component or something
<bfiller> tedg: approved, can't top approve though - no permission
<bfiller> sergiusens: nuke it, it's not used
<tedg> bfiller, Yeah, I know, but I figured you saying so on the MR would be useful.  Need a core dev
<bfiller> I'll comment too
<ogra_> juts add it on the landing sheet
<tvoss> mzanetti, around?
<ogra_> (in the "asks" page)
<tvoss> mzanetti, if so: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649/+merge/190443
<tedg> bfiller, Can you add it to the landing sheet?  I don't have perms there.
<ogra_> bill can
<bfiller> ogra_: add the seed to the landing sheet?
<ogra_> feel free to add me as POC, i'll care that it goes in tomorrow
<ogra_> bfiller, the dropping of share app
<bfiller> ogra_: thought the seed was independent of landings
<ogra_> everything that is on the image has to be gated through the sheet
<bfiller> what's the package that the seed branch produces?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-meta
<bfiller> ogra_, tedg : added row 179
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> i'll massage it in
<tedg> bfiller, Thanks!
<sergiusens> tedg, Wellark bfiller seems it was removed on the 11th https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/185043
<bfiller> sergiusens: confused then
<sergiusens> bfiller, oh, it was readded, it's for sure there now again
<bfiller> got it
<cyphermox> davmor2: will need to ask permission first
<sergiusens> bfiller, ah, merge confusions instead of removing webapps-demo it was renamed to share-app (from the logs)
<bfiller> kenvandine: is content-hub added to landing asks? I just added gallery-app
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh indeed I'm just saying don't hold off just for this test, it is an improvement that fixes a bug so get it uploaded asap, is what I meant
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you take care of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/190452
<cyphermox> lool: ping
<cyphermox> lool: fine to upload NM fix?
<kenvandine> bfiller, no, can you add it along with gallery-app?
<bfiller> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx
<tedg> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/190452
<tedg> Ah, saw that one.
<tedg> This share-app is resilient!
<sergiusens> tedg, yeah, I remoevd it on the 11th
<sergiusens> a month ago
<sergiusens> or so I thought
<taiebot> Hi guys got a little problem with my nexus 4.
<taiebot> First install and i got ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<taiebot> know i am not able to boot at all. Trying to reflash with sudo but apart from the wiki page is there any other info i can get to solve this problem
<w-flo> taiebot, you should be able to boot into recovery mode by holding down the volume key (or some other magic key, not sure) when  it boots. from there you can probably start another attempt with phablet-flash or re-flash android if you have the android zip available
<taiebot> Yeah \o/ managed I think there was a problem with the script because it was still throwing me an error but by rebooting i am now in ubuntu touch..
<barry> stgraber: i just committed the change to move the tempdir to /var/cache/system-image.  i'm not ready to upload this version yet, so there's still time to fix lxc-android-config, but just wanted to let you know
<sil2100> bfiller: ping!
<sil2100> bfiller: I need someone with ubuntu-keyboard experience
<stgraber> barry: ok
<Fcarlton24> Hello all I have a few questions would someone mind helping me out
<Fcarlton24> ??
<bfiller> sil2100: whats up?
<sergiusens> mhall119, popey care to look https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/translations/+merge/190477 ?
<Fcarlton24>  there anywork being made on porting nexus 7 2013 for Touch
<Fcarlton24> I mean honestly I love ubuntu, but I can't find any discussion about a possible 2013 port
<cyphermox> asac: need OK to upload fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1238137 ; tested by davmor2. 40 minutes max and then it's too late
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238137 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: Network Manager is not reconnecting ofono's gprs connection after a cellular turn off" [High,Triaged]
<asac> didrocks: ^^ see cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> I already spoke to didrocks he asked me to ask you :)
<popey> sergiusens: sure
<didrocks> asac: yeah, I told you that we had to talk to the release team for the common component at vuds
<didrocks> nobody did it
<didrocks> I wasn't around
<didrocks> and now, we are suck for those
<didrocks> not my fault, I tried to prepare that
<didrocks> but for me, it's a nack to rush it in the phone image
<didrocks> so maybe upload
<didrocks> block it in proposed
<cyphermox> didrocks: I already had the ok for that bugfix from the release time.
<didrocks> but not for the release pocket before tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> didrocks: tomorrow morning?
<sergiusens> popey, thanks!
<didrocks> cyphermox: my morning
<popey> np
<cyphermox> I still don't follow. is this a deadline for touch or for desktop?
<cyphermox> If you don't care about the fix, I won't upload it at all until after T starts
<barry> stgraber: also, what do you think about LP: #1220238 and LP: #1221843?  the former removes support for the old version numbers and the latter removes support for the old channels.json format.  the conservative approach would just leave these in for now, and killing them off early in trippy trout
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220238 in Ubuntu system image "Remove support for old version numbers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221843 in Ubuntu system image "Remove old channels.json format" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221843
<stgraber> barry: they are safe to drop as far as I'm concerned
<barry> stgraber: cool, thanks
<stgraber> barry: we no longer have those on the server and any device that still runs on those old versions won't be affected by a code change
 * barry nods
<barry> jdstrand: i just saw your comment on LP: #1235975.  we'll switch to /var/cache/system-image as soon as stgraber uploads a new lxc-android-config making that dir writable
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1235975 in Ubuntu system image "Unsafe file and directory permissions" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235975
<sergiusens> popey, here's another one that would look exactly the same https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/translations/+merge/190480
<popey> kk
<popey> done
<fabian__> hey everyone
<buco> hey, I have a question about ubuntu touch on my smartphone
<popey> Go for it buco
<buco> I looked up whether it is possible to install ubuntu touch on my desire hd, which is rooted. I couldnt find it in the list but some said the version for the desire z can be taken for this. What can I do now?
<D4rkSilver> How is ubuntu touch now? is it usable? (like contact list working, phone and sms with maybe a browser working?)
<taiebot> Just installed Ubuntu touch on my new nexus 4!!! Well done guys it looks gorgeous!!!
<sergiusens> popey, another https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/click_improvements/+merge/190482
<popey> kk
<popey> done
<buco> popey, u have any advice for me?
<popey> buco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is it listed there?
<slangasek> barry: hmm, bug #1235975, so you opted for /var/cache/system-image rather than downloading directly onto /android/cache/recovery (as I suggested in bug #123321)?
<ubot5> bug 1235975 in Ubuntu system image "Unsafe file and directory permissions" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235975
<slangasek> er
<slangasek> bug #1233521
<ubot5> bug 122810 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #123321 DistUpgradeControler.FreeSpace: not enough free space on /usr (missing 120M)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122810
<ubot5> bug 1233521 in system-image (Ubuntu Saucy) "system-image cannot recover from a partial download without rebooting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233521
<barry> slangasek: yeah
<barry> slangasek: stgraber and i chatted about it earlier
<buco> no popey, the desire hd is not listed in there
<slangasek> barry: so what's the reason for not writing directly to the target partition?  that ensures you never get an ENOSPC error when copying at the end, after using bandwidth to download 300MB more than you have room for :)
<stgraber> slangasek: I didn't see any mention of using /android/cache/recovery directly until now. I think I'd actually be fine with that so long as we guarantee ubuntu_command is ALWAYS written as the very last thing and that system-image always cleans up /cache/recovery/ before writing to it
<asac> stgraber: how did you get the unity8 autopilots to pass?
<slangasek> stgraber: right.  And even if we needed to write under a temp name and then copy, there's still an advantage to writing the data in-place on the target device... instead of to another partition where you'll have to do extra copies between filesystems
<barry> stgraber: sorry, i probably misunderstood our discussion from earlier then.  if you're okay with that, then it's just as easy to download to that as any other directory
<popey> buco: shame, I suspect you'll need to find someone to port it
<barry> slangasek: and we won't need to rename (copy wouldn't be good anyway)
<janimo`> is qmlscene supposed to be working from the command line via adb shell? I get a segfault, as phablet user and passing it the desktop hint file as described in the wiki
<barry> slangasek, stgraber ubuntu_command *is* always the last thing written
<janimo`> are some dbus session envvars needed as well?
<slangasek> barry, stgraber: if writing all the files in place under their final names, we probably want to also make sure we delete any ubuntu_command before we start :)
<barry> slangasek: LP: #1238102 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1238102 in Ubuntu system image "Paranoid cleanup of /cache/recovery" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238102
<sergiusens> popey, another of the fashion https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/click_improvements/+merge/190484
<buco> popey: how can I find someone?
<slangasek> barry: it's like you're prescient
<barry> slangasek: "like"? :)
<stgraber> asac: took an already working device, only updated dbus, ran the unity8 test
<asac> stgraber: how old is it?
<asac> stgraber: so we switched to mir and with mir it shouldnt work at all
<asac> you can use webbrowser ap
<barry> slangasek, stgraber okay, i'll do that.  it also means i don't have to wait for lxc-android-config and stgraber doesn't have to change that to make /var/cache/s-i writable
<asac> with a mir image
<slangasek> barry: also, if you do that paranoid cleanup, and you're writing directly to /android/[...], then that fixes bug #1233521 for free
<ubot5> bug 1233521 in system-image (Ubuntu Saucy) "system-image cannot recover from a partial download without rebooting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233521
<stgraber> asac: I'd have to do some version math to figure out an equivalent in the standard channel, the rootfs hasn't been updated from last week so it's indeed still sf
<barry> slangasek: not quite.  there's still state that s-i builds up and if it exits it loses that state.  it should be easier to re-establish that state, but i still want to handle that as a separate bug
<stgraber> asac: I'll try a current image with the webbrowser app
<asac> stgraber: i asked tyhicks to test it on a fresh install. the investment on time testing it on something undefined is not worth it
<barry> (there are some tricky corner cases)
<asac> stgraber: or that
<asac> thanks
<tyhicks> as I mentioned in another channel, I don't have the hardware to test on the phone
<asac> kk
<tyhicks> I'm having to beg for favors here
<asac> tyhicks: which team are you in?
<tyhicks> asac: security
<popey> sergiusens: done
<asac> talk to your manager :)
<asac> or help our friend xnox and phonedations to get our emulator story straight
<tyhicks> he had to step away before we were asked to do the AP tests :/
<sergiusens> popey, great, these may be up at the store for review later
<buco> popey?
<slangasek> barry: well, that bug was about u-d-m being unable to resume after a partial download, which I think is unaffected by any additional s-i state
<stgraber> barry: I'll drop my MP, branch and spreadsheet entry then
<karni> Hey guys. Can someone tell me where does this come from when I try to launch an app on the Ubuntu phone? I see the following message in qtc logged:
<popey> buco: I don't know, sorry.
<karni> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<karni> bash: no job control in this shell
<popey> karni: known bug
<karni> I know #sdk would be better place to ask, but I'm in a bit of rush, I'm leaving tomorrow
<karni> popey: is there a known fix/workaround?
<barry> slangasek: oh, you're right.  i was thinking about the other bug.  yes, this one will get fixed for free :)
<karni> I tried rebooting my laptop, the phone, started fiddling with ssh.
<buco> popey: okay, no worries. could I maybe use the version for a similar phone?
<popey> karni: bug 1238031
<ubot5> bug 1238031 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "'Run on device' stopped working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238031
<karni> popey: thank you.. reading
<karni> popey: can I disable mir on devel-proposed image 91?
<nhaines> karni: rm /home/phablet/.display-mir
<karni> I _really_ need that feature on Monday at the workshop, it would be a pity if I should show off running on the device
<karni> nhaines: oh man!!! long time no see!!!
<karni> nhaines: god it's been ages
<nhaines> karni: I still poke around here and there.  Currently letting Ubuntu annoy me on my phone instead of U1. ;)
<kedivess> hi everyone
<nhaines> karni: hope everything's been great for you.  :)
<karni> nhaines: haha :) so nice to meet you here!
<karni> nhaines: yes, pretty well! I hope you are doing great! :))
<kedivess> i need some help for installing a language on ubuntu touch on my nexus 4....if is it possible....
<nhaines> karni: I am, thanks!  I'm jealous you are teaching a workshop Monday. :)
<karni> nhaines: I'm sorry, I would love to talk to you, but I'm so tired and I'm leavning tomorrow morning. I hope I'll catch you around soon! (I'm back in a week time)
<nhaines> karni: have a great trip!  :D
<karni> nhaines: Too bad you won't be in Seoul at the time! ^_^
<karni> nhaines: thank you!! and thanks for the fix, just testing it now
<nhaines> karni: never been there, but have some bibimbap for me and a tiny bit of kimchi.  :D
<karni> ^____^
<nhaines> Bug 1234985 still concerns me... if I can figure out how to stack " as a long press on the ' key, and get a MR in, is there a chance that would be accepted?
<ubot5> bug 1234985 in ubuntu-keyboard "keyboard does not have ascii double quote" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234985
<karni> nhaines: huh! that's pain, I didn't even notice yet :O
<nhaines> karni: yeah, I was trying to work in the terminal when it happened.  :)
<nhaines> The email keyboard swapping the symbol and @ keys for no reason also makes me angry, but maybe someone at least has an explanation for that.  :)
<karni> nhaines: btw I'm not on this team, can't speak for them, but I do see other keys work like that, so I say there's a high chance we could get it in. However(!), I think we're now in some sort of code freeze. I'm not sure, sorry..
<nhaines> karni: yeah, I wish I'd noticed earlier, but what can you do?  If it won't land for 1.0, then I'd rather do something more permanent.
<barry> slangasek, stgraber there are still a few cases where we need a "tmpdir", e.g. when we download the keyring.tar.xz file and unpack it to get the .gpg and .json files within.  now, i think we can still treat /cache/recovery (really /android/cache/recovery to s-i) as its tempdir as long as there'll be enough space for that, and there are no other filename collisions.  i'm pretty sure that'll be fine though, because /cache/recovery better
<barry> have plenty of space, and the other tempfiles (keyring.tar.xz, .gpg, etc) won't be that big.  other files that land in the tempdir are channels.json and index.json, but that should be fine too
<popey> it is odd to have 4 sets of double quotes but not "
<karni> indeed
<barry> slangasek, stgraber the blacklist is a little different though because it lands in /var/lib/system-image
<buco> anyone else knows what to do with a desire hd?
<kedivess> any help, please?
<slangasek> barry: do we download those files via download-manager?
<barry> slangasek: yes.
<karni> nhaines: Thank you so much. I believe the rm .display-mir fixed my problem. What would I do without you! :)
<nhaines> Probably we can get “, ”, and „ stacked on " and make everyone angry.  :)
<karni> popey: I'll comment on the bug, I think it's mir (however general that may sound)
<nhaines> karni: oh, I guess that workshop would just be much more interesting.  ;)
<karni> nhaines: haha!
<slangasek> barry: ok.  not sure I see a particularly elegant option there, but the recovery partition should be ok
<barry> slangasek: yep
<nhaines> karni: I'm glad my many attempts at 'touch .display-mir' to produce a useable phone (it didn't until 89, haha) soon followed by 'rm .display-mir' was able to help.  :)
<karni> nhaines: heh. gotta do what you gotta do, we'll have time to fix it after the workshop ^ ^
<karni> :)
<nhaines> karni: it looks like it's on track for 1.0.  :)
<karni> great
<kedivess> i have a questions.....is it possible changing the language in ubuntu touch?
<nhaines> kedivess: you can do this in System Settings, but last time I checked it was the only program with translations.
<kedivess> i already did....but when reboot the phone, english comes back....
<nhaines> That's not good.  :(
<kedivess> any suggestions?
<popey> nhaines: i think you mean 0.1 ☻
<nhaines> popey: +1
<kedivess> and....how to remove the online popular in Music and Video lens?
<nhaines> kedivess: no idea, sorry.
<kedivess> should i remove the "unity-scope-onlinemusic.service" in  /usr/share/dbus-1/services ??
<kedivess> should i remove the "unity-scope-onlinemusic.service" in  /usr/share/dbus-1/services ??
<popey> kedivess: on the desktop or touch device?
<kedivess> touch device...thanks
<popey> kedivess: no need to hack around with files
<popey> there's a button to turn them off
<popey> on the applications scope at the bottom there's the dash plugins
<kedivess> really ? where is it?
<popey> tap each one you want to turn off and disable it
<aquarius> kedivess, in the Applications scope in the Dash, find the scope you want to disable under "Dash plugins", right-click, and say "Disable".
<aquarius> oh, on the phone I think you can just tap on the plugin you want to disable.
<aquarius> aha, popey knows :)
<kedivess> i did...thanks....but to takes effect i have to reboot?
<Bubo> hi
<nhaines> popey: that setting doesn't survive a reboot.
<popey> O RLY
<popey> thats a bug, surely
<popey> nhaines: it does here
<popey> in fact the one I disabled gets pushed to the bottom of the list
<popey> and is still disabled.
<nhaines> popey: must be nice.  Here there's no indication of disablement and after reboot it's enabled again.  I'm running image 90.
<nhaines> I'll test again.
<popey> I'm on 91 here
<popey> nope, 92
<nhaines> Oh, huh, I'm on 92, too.
<ahayzen> Hey guys, is Mir in the main image or do i have to use devel-proposed?
<RobbyF> gonna flash 92
<nhaines> ahayzen: Mir is in the promoted build at the moment.  It's less broken in devel-proposed though.
<nhaines> popey: Hmm, this time they stayed disabled.  :/
<ahayzen> nhaines, thanks... heh 'less broken'
<nhaines> ahayzen: Mir's okay, but the keyboard isn't popping up most of the time in 90.
<popey> yeah, mir is in from 90 onwards
<nhaines> popey: I don't like when things don't work and then suddenly start working.  I'll have to keep an eye out.
<mfisch> stgraber: do you have directions on how to correctly install a new system.img file after doing an android build?
<RobbyF> how can i tell which version I'm on?
<stgraber> mfisch: it's usually written over /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img by the upgrader
<AskUbuntu> Is there a zip file that can be used with the TWRP bootloader on a rooted Samsung Galaxy Note 2? | http://askubuntu.com/q/356481
<barry> slangasek: LP: #1238290
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1238290 in Ubuntu system image "Move overall process timeout forward while u-d-m makes progress" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238290
<slangasek> barry: ta :)
<kedivess> does anyone knows how to activate the alarm in clock app on ubuntu touch?
<mfisch> stgraber: that system.img is way larger than mine
<stgraber> mfisch: did you do simg2img on yours and then do resize2fs -M on it?
<mfisch> stgraber: yeah, it ballons up and then resize drops it to about 55M
<Bubo> w
<slangasek> mandel: hi!  So is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/deal-with-connections/+merge/190184 blocked on fixing the issues highlighted in the latest comment?
<john1010> does wifi work in the samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 p3113 version
<jono> bfiller, hey
<jono> are you aware of text messages not showing in the messaging app?
<nhaines> jono: I see them in the messaging app but not the indicator menu.
<jono> nhaines, are you running v90?
<nhaines> jono: v92
<nhaines> I would screenshot it but that's broken now. -_-
<jono> hmm
<jono> I thought I was on v90
<jono> but I don't see v92
<john1010> is anyone here running on samsung galaxy tan 2 7.0 gt-p3113
<john1010> galaxy tab*
<nhaines> That's okay, I thought the exact same thing a couple hours ago when I was complaining to popey that scopes don't stay disabled across reboots.  (I can't recreate this--now they do.)
<jono> slangasek, hey, any idea how I find what number the latest update on my phone is?
<jono> as in, the version
<nhaines> adb shell system-image-cli -i
<jono> nhaines, are you sure you are on 92?
<nhaines> Although I'd love for it to be listed in system settings somewhere.  Maybe I should file a bug instead of complaining.  :)
<jono> oh, are you running the pre-vetted updates?
<jono> nhaines, I think that bug would be useful - we should show it in the update settings
<nhaines> jono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220127/
<nhaines> jono: Oh!  No, I'm not, because the keyboard's broken in those.
<jono> nhaines, ahhh you are using devel-proposed
<jono> so I assume you get the crashier updates before the approved ones
<nhaines> Well, normally I'm using the promoted images, but first I wanted Mir, and then I wanted Mir but not broken.  So first 89 and 90, and now 92.  :)
<jono> nhaines, right
<jono> I am on stable right now
<jono> how is mir working for you nhaines?
<nhaines> I intend to drop back to promoted images once they keyboard thingy is fixed.  I've just been on devel-proposed overnight.
<nhaines> It's a little bit laggy at times, but otherwise not bad.
<nhaines> 89 was pretty unusable and 92's looking a lot better.  So was 90 except for the keyboard not popping up.  92's still tempermental about that.
<RobbyF> Can someone remind me, but is there a way to kill the application your currently in? ie browser,
<nhaines> RobbyF: no, but you can go back to Unity and long-press the Recent Applications entry and then tap to kill.
<nhaines> jono: let me finger out what the system settings app is called and then I'll do a wishlist bug for the current version.
<jono> thanks nhaines
<john1010> is itpossible to add a hidden network to this?
<nhaines> Huh, is #ubuntu-phone a thing?
<john1010> i dont want to un-hide mine
<nhaines> jono: bug 1238315.  You know what to do.
<ubot5> bug 1238315 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No visual indication of the current build number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238315
<nhaines> (You should pick up the red phone and let sabdfl know to prioritize accordingly)  ;)
<ahayzen> Hi, i'm on the devel-proposed image and i'm trying to run an app on the phone via developer mode. However I am getting 'bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument bash: no job control in this shell' anyone know how to resolve this?
<nhaines> ahayzen: this is a known bug.
<ahayzen> nhaines, :( guess i'll have to deploy a debian package then?
<nhaines> ahayzen: I can't find the bug.  There may be a workaround but apparently it's a Mir problem that they're working on fixing.
<ahayzen> nhaines, ok thanks... i just need to test a branch on a device... just having a crack at building a deb (yn)
<ahayzen> nhaines, damn didn't work.... does developer mode work in the stable image?
<nhaines> ahayzen: err, it should.
<ahayzen> nhaines, cool i'll try tht :)
<nhaines> I haven't needed it since I switched to ubuntu-system though.  :)
<nhaines> Good luck.  :)
<ahayzen> thx
<nhaines> Oh!  If it doesn't work, delete .display-mir in /home/phablet and reboot.  That might get it working until they fix it.
<ahayzen> nhaines, ok i'll try tht first :)
<ahayzen> nhaines, didn't appear to work, i'll just try flashing back to the stable, thanks for ur help :)
<nhaines> ahayzen: okay!  Good luck.  :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-11
<nik90> fginther: one final MP for clock app -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/release-1.0/+merge/190510
<nik90> fginther: it just increments clock to version 1.0
<nik90> popey: can you approve ^^
<nik90> or mhall119 ^^
<mhall119> nik90: will saving an alarm work in that rev?
<nik90> mhall119: I tested it few hours back, it still didnt..
<nik90> mhall119: let me grab the upstream MP that I was referring to
<mhall119> is that something that needs to be fixed in the clock app, or underlying api and platform?
<nik90> mhall119: it has been fixed upstream in EDS -> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/changes-notify/+merge/189487
<nik90> mhall119: however I dont think that MP has landed on the phone
<mhall119> ok, but there won't need to be a change in clock-app to make it work once the eds fix lands?
<nik90> mhall119: I dont think so, but I will have to still test it to make sure
<mhall119> ok, in that case I will approve this MP
<nik90> mhall119: also everythingn needed for alarm notification has been done on the clock side. just waiting for the indicator -date-time work to be reviewed and merged (again upstream)
<nik90> mhall119: so to summarize, the clock app side everything has been done
<mhall119> awesome, you guys have done amazing work on that app
<nik90> mhall119: thnx..I just hope all upstream bits land quickly for me to test alarm (with notification) on phone..then I would be really happy :)
<mhall119> me too, who's working on those bits now?
<nik90> mhall119: charles has finished on the indicator date-time stuff. Being reviewed by ted I think.
<nik90> mhall119: and renato fixed the EDS stuff
<nik90> mhall119: ted implemented the url stuff to call the clock app when a user clicks on the alarms list which wil be shown in the indicator date-time
<ahayzen> nhaines, damn tht image has the same issue :/
<nhaines> ahayzen: ouch.  :(  Well, if disabling Mir doesn't fix the problem, it should be fixed in a day or so.
<ahayzen> nhaines, i may not have done it right but yh not sure how to test a branch on a device at the moment :/
<nhaines> nik90: This is probably my favorite mobile clock app.  Very pretty and everyone's impressed when I show it off.  So thanks for all your work there.  :)
<nik90> nhaines: thnx a lot. much appreciated :)
<nhaines> ahayzen: just have to do 'rm /home/phablet/.display-mir' and then reboot.  Should work outside of that.
<ahayzen> nhaines, i'll try it again
<nhaines> nik90: My favorite feature is the sunrise/sunset.  But everyone just rolls their eyes when I say that, hehe.  :)
<nhaines> nik90: where do those data come from, btw?
<nik90> nhaines: openweather online API
<nhaines> nik90: thanks.
<nik90> nhaines: sry, we changed to geonames.org API. It is also used for other purposes such as world clock timezone info. Geonames is also currently used by the ubuntu installer and is hence proven to be reliable
<ahayzen> nhaines, aha! it worked... think i may have missed the reboot and flashed it instead
<ahayzen> nhaines, thanks
<nhaines> ahayzen: wonderful.  :D
<ahayzen> have u tried turning it off and on again? lol
<nhaines> nik90: Oh, that's good to know too.  I didn't know geonames.org gave sunrise/sunset.  :)
<nhaines> ahayzen: hehe, sometimes it does work!
<ahayzen> :)
<nik90> nhaines: http://api.geonames.org/timezone?lat=52.37403&lng=4.88&username=krnekhelesh
<nik90> nhaines: It is quite a extensive website
<nhaines> nik90: nice.  :)  Does the clock ever use GPS data, or just the city name data?
<nik90> nhaines: atm, the clock and weather both get their latitude and longitude information using geoIP and then use that to retrieve information such as timezone, sunrise, sunset data etc.
<nik90> nhaines: however next cycle I intend to switch to GPS for that. Didnt have enough time to do that this cycle since gps support landed pretty late
<nhaines> nik90: sounds good.  I know geoIP was destined to be a backup, so now you already have that in place.  :)
<nhaines> nik90: if you're doing weather too, I'm thrilled with that.  Forecast previews are a little unintuitive but I intend to produce some documentation.
<nik90> nhaines: no I am only involved in the clock app although here and there I try to collaborate with them to reduce code duplication :)
<nhaines> nik90: makes sense.  The locations list really screamed to be converged (although I know OpenWeatherMap doesn't make that possible).
<nik90> nhaines: true, I remember that point coming up in the mailing list. However there were different designers for clock and weather and hence the diversity :P. However I believe a discussion between the designers is in progress.
<nhaines> nik90: well, the clock design is brilliant.  I'm not sure what I think about a 24-hour alarm spinner, but the timer and stopwatch a brilliant.  I'll just cross my fingers on the alarm thing.
<nik90> nhaines: hehe..there is still some inconsistency between 12 hour and 24 hour formats. We should address them next cycle
<nhaines> Yeah, Unity displays in 12-hour and the clock in 24-hour.  It'll be nice to be consistent for LTS.  :)
<nik90> +1
<lucenut> OK, well I did it. Flashed my nexus 10.
<lucenut> Well, I think I have.
<lucenut> I got down to the part where it says "be patient". https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<lucenut> It took 84 minutes on my hotel internet.
<lucenut> It finished and then got to "INFO:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot bootloader' returned non-zero exit status 1"
<lucenut> Oh, above that it says "INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait"
<lucenut> error: device offline
<lucenut> Now it's just at the greg@Netbook:~$ prompt.
<lucenut> Kinda stumped what to do next.
<lucenut> Well, I did the flash again and it's doing a lot more now! (excited!)
<lucenut> The tablet has rebooted a bunch of times and stuff is happening.
<dvineone> hi
<dvineone> how is touch working out for everyone?
<lucenut> Just installing it now!
<lucenut> It's grinding through the last steps I think.
<dvineone> nice
<dvineone> what phone?
<lucenut> Nexus 10
<lucenut> "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<lucenut> Not sure what to do now.
<lucenut> Should I choose "No" or "Yes - Disable recovery flash"?
<dvineone> dunno i have not installed it yet.
<lucenut> Boo ya! It's alive!
<dvineone> :)
<lucenut> I'm still not sure if this is going to upgrade into the release version after the 17th, but I couldn't wait.
<dvineone> I am going to try and install it on a droid charge
<nhaines> lucenut: it will.
<dvineone> it will install on to it ?
<dvineone> oh i see nvm.
<dvineone> does it effect clock work mod or no ?
<Mirv> ha, image #92 on mako feels good!
<nhaines> Boo, I literally just checked an hour ago to see if there was a new build.  :P
 * nhaines should probably get the build schedule.
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> it might be not promoted yet, I used phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed -b
<Mirv> but from the looks of it I'd say it will certainly be promoted - although maguro seems to struggle, so I'm not sure if they can promote mako only or do they need to have #93 for some maguro specific fix
<Mirv> but on nexus 4 my showstoppers are gone. it performs better, keyboard works again (as far as I've used it).
<nhaines> Then I am sad because I am on maguro.  :P
<nhaines> What's not working there?
<Mirv> ah, that's too bad :( well I just see the image testing autopilot tests look poor, so I wonder if there is some single point of failure which causes it to be bad, or what
<nhaines> Builds are promoted universally, so no waiting for maguro.
<nhaines> Well, I'm already running 91 because 90 was pretty useless on maguro, so in about 10 minutes we'll see about 92.  :)
<nhaines> I hope screenshotting works again soon.
<nhaines> Also I need to find out the command to trigger the tutorial again.
<Mirv> nhaines: with luck the AP tests are wrong and it's not worse on maguro than 90/91
<Mirv> but actually benefits from the same fixes to eg. keyboard etc
<nhaines> Mirv: I'll cross my fingers.  :D
<nhaines> If *everything's* broken, I can always slum it in Android for a day.
<Mirv> ;)
<Mirv> it does clearly boot, and run something
<Mirv> all the 'systemsettle' are failing, which might be just a evaluation problem, while some tests succeed so surely it's not completely broken. it's just not as big an improvement in terms of numbers as mako.
<Mirv> but numbers don't tell everything
<nhaines> Mirv: oh, I'm not actually worried yet.  :)  It's only been sitting at the "upgrading" screen for about 8 minutes now.
<tvoss> nhaines, there are improvements for maguro in the pipeline, we just needed to rule out blockers on mako first
<nhaines> tvoss: I am completely okay with a stepwise process.  Also if I can help test in any way please let me know.
<tvoss> nhaines, sure, let me coordinate with people once they wake up :)
<nhaines> tvoss: yay.  :)
<AWS> Ok, I have a question.
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AWS> Many of you must have heard about HTC HD2. Its a mobile, and currently supports UBUNTU (PC Version). We can port android in it, so I was thinking, maybe we can also port Ubuntu Touch in it.
<AWS> Many of you must have heard about HTC HD2. Its a mobile, and currently supports UBUNTU (PC Version). We can port android in it, so I was thinking, maybe we can also port Ubuntu Touch in it. Aren't I right?
<nhaines> AWS: if you can get CyanogenMod 10.1 to run, you can get Ubuntu Touch to run.
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AWS> Ya, I can run CM10.1 in it.
<nhaines> AWS: well that's good news then.  :)
<jibel> ah, some icons disappeared again from 'more suggestions' :/
<AWS> I can run CM10.2 also, but it is not in the list of supported devices. It is an unofficial port,
<AWS> So, what I have to do to run Ubuntu Touch in it. I know that simply using the developer version and putting a kernel won't work. It won't be that simple right?
<nhaines> AWS: you'l need to port the operating system to the HTC HD2.
<nhaines> I've already linked the porting guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AWS> Thanks
<Mirv> gusch: how's the https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/improve_kbd_info_ipc/+merge/190418 review going, you were reportedly looking at that?
<gusch> Mirv: testing it
<Mirv> ok thanks, keep me updated so we can rebuild it at cu2d as well
<dholbach> good morning
<Abhishek> I am trying to compile Ubuntu touch for Sony Xperia Z (codename: yuga) ...but I am lot of compilation issues ........my host machine is 32-bit
<Abhishek> Can someone please tell me that to compile the source code for Ubuntu touch ...I should be having 64-bit machine
<Abhishek> Can someone please tell me that to compile the source code for Ubuntu touch ...I should be having 64-bit machine ?
<nhaines> Abhishek: you're compiling it for ARM, not for Intel, so your machine shouldn't matter at all.
<nhaines> The only thing it should change is how fast it compiles.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Thanks
<Abhishek> nhaines: But, I am facing lot of compilation issues
<Abhishek> nhaines: Segmentation fault (core dumped) ...during compilation
<nhaines> Abhishek: no doubt, but it's not because you're running Intel or a 32-bit machine.  :)
<nhaines> I wish I could help more, but I do know at least that much to be true.
<Abhishek> nhaines: Ok ....thanks :)
<nhaines> Does anyone know if we're getting Twitter/Facebook/Google support on Touch?
<popey> nhaines: define "support"
<popey> nhaines: currently they're webapps
<nhaines> popey: by support I mean "system settings > accounts" isn't pretending, and Frends starts working.
<nhaines> I also consider "launches an instanced browser but no Unity integration" also to mean "not supported," but that's me.  :)
<nhaines> (Actually, I'm a bit sad there's no Unity integration for any of the webapps.  I figured that to be the sure bet.)
<nhaines> Oh, the Ubuntu Touch first-run tutorial calls the Welcome Screen a lock screen, but all marketing every emphasizes that it's not a lock screen.  What do I file a bug against in LP?
<nhaines> s/every/everywhere/
<nhaines> Does anyone know why Ubuntu One is required for click downloads?
<pascaltux> is possible iso ubuntu-touch for sony min pro
<overthinker> hi there.
<kalikiana> nhaines: ultimately you want to download paid apps and give reviews just like on the desktop
<kalikiana> which will require that you're logged in
<kalikiana> pascaltux: there's a few sony devices here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> kalikiana: That makes sense.  Bit odd to require it when there's no payment support and no other U1 integration other than db storage.
<nhaines> kalikiana: But as long as there's a story there, that works.  From the mailing list I understood it was a bug.
<wilhelm_> Hey there, I'm trying to enable 3G with development version. I'm getting Unknown Connection: orange. I copied the 'proper' file as outlined in the Ricardo guide on google +. Any thoughts why it's not working? Much appreciated!
<nhaines> wilhelm_: you're probably going to need to tell us which device you're using, what carrier, and what G+ post you're referring to.
<nhaines> Also which build you're running.
<wilhelm_> Nexus 4
<nhaines> wilhelm_: that's mako
<nhaines> 'adb shell system-image-cli -i' will tell us which build number you're on.
<wilhelm_> just a sec
<wilhelm_> current build number: 90 device name: mako channel: devel last update: 2013-10-10 23:43:57 version version: 90 version ubuntu: 20131010 version device: 20131010
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20131010 could not be found
<wilhelm_> nhaines: it's -> "current build number: 90 device name: mako channel: devel last update: 2013-10-10 23:43:57 version version: 90 version ubuntu: 20131010 version device: 20131010"
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20131010 could not be found
<nhaines> wilhelm_: good.  And is your carrier GSM or LTE?  That should be enough information for someone to help you.
<wilhelm_> GSM
<wilhelm_> nhaines: Thanks, so much.
<nhaines> I had the understanding that this was "just working" by now on mako, although on maguro (my phone, the Galaxy Nexus), it broke again.  Probably until build 93 tomorrow.  Or later today.
<nhaines> wilhelm_: so I can't help further, but we got the right info out here.  :)
<wilhelm_> nhaines: uhm. What should be the path to the config file?
<wilhelm_> I mean maybe that's the issue here :).
<wilhelm_> Ricardo stated on g+ -> adb push <connection> /data/ubuntu/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<connection>
<nhaines> /data/ubuntu doesn't exist on my phone anymore.
<nhaines> Try /userdata/system-data/etc/NetworkManager
<nhaines> adb push <connection> /userdata/system-data/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<connection>
<lool> cyphermox: Sorry was afk
<lool> cyphermox: what NM fix?
<lool> cyphermox: I thought NM stable update had been rejected by release team?
<wilhelm_> nhaines: it's there as well. Now pushed it to all locations that I've manage to find with "NetworkManager" that followed the pattern. No luck
<nhaines> wilhelm_: that's definitely where my wifi data is being pointed.  Actually, there's no celluar info there.
<popey> nhaines: what's "just working"?
<mardy> seb128: hi! Ken told me that you could help with reviews for Online Accounts
<nhaines> popey: celluar data on mako with build 92.
<seb128> mardy, hey, sure can
<mardy> seb128: here's a simple but important one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-ui/lp1238485/+merge/190544
<popey> nhaines: oh, yeah, celluar data has "Just Worked ™ " for some time on mako
<nhaines> popey: right.  But for wilhelm_ he's getting an error. "Unknown Connection: Orange".
<nhaines> Then he tried to follow some outdated web instructions.  :)
<nhaines> Then he improvised.  wilhelm_, do you have a link to that G+ post?
<wilhelm_> nhaines: :) pretty much yeah.
<wilhelm_> nhaines: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<wilhelm_> nhaines: that was the only thing I managed to find out there about that.
 * popey adds a comment to that thread ☻
<popey> wilhelm_: does your sim have a lock on it?
<popey> I used my phone on Orange (UK) previously, not recently though.
<wilhelm_> popey: no. It's unlocked.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Egg Day! :-D
<nhaines> JamesTait: I don't know about Egg Day, but I definitely like eggs, so yay!  :)
<JamesTait> nhaines, it's a thing, I promise!
<JamesTait> nhaines, https://www.internationalegg.com/corporate/eggindustry/section.asp?id=26
<nhaines> JamesTait: I almost made eggs yesterday, too.  Well, I know what I'll have for breakfast then.  :)
<seb128> mardy, comment approved but I can't change the status, not in the right team
<seb128> mardy, so you need to do that
<JamesTait> I had porridge for breakfast today, even though it was Porridge Day yesterday.  I'll have eggs for lunch, though. ;)
<joachimvda> I installed Ubuntu touch on a nexus 7. It works for a little while, then the screen starts to flicker and stops responding
<joachimvda> Is this a known issue or should I report a bug?
<mardy> seb128: OK, will do. Thanks!
<popey> nhaines: you almost *made* eggs? You may want to see a doctor. Or maybe a gynecologist
<nhaines> popey: just need to eat enough calcium.  :)
<nhaines> seb128: glad you're working on bug 1238315.  Thanks for the quick triage and update.  :)
<ubot5> bug 1238315 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No visual indication of the current build number" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238315
<seb128> nhaines, yw ;-)
<mhr3> didrocks, there was a patch to qt that fixed an issue with unity8 freezing eating up 100% cpu, we don't have that one released yet?
<didrocks> mhr3: do you have the reference?
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm, see commit msg of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/426
<mhr3> 1236316
<mhr3> lp bug 1236316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236316 in Unity 8 "Unity dash hangs when using style delegates on Tile.qml" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236316
<didrocks> mhr3: the unity-mir is not in, right?
<mhr3> don't know about unity-mir and how it's related to this
<mhr3> i just see that the dash freezes, and not having the patch could be the source of that
<didrocks> mhr3: can you tell me the source?
<mhr3> here it is
<mhr3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1236765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> mhr3: is one is plan for image 94 (so today)
<didrocks> this*
<mhr3> cool, thx for confirming
<didrocks> yw
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: hey, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1238098 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238098 in ubuntu-keyboard "Autopilot test fails because of extra inserted characters" [High,Confirmed]
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: this is the 3rd bug with 'extra inserted characters'
<tmoenicke> which is seen on mir only
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: any clue what the cause of the bug could be?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: no
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: so should this bug be marked duplicate of another one?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: also, this could be anywhere, doesnt need to be related to maliit
<tmoenicke> i think something goes wrong with events somewhere
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: yeah, I understand the bug is not necessarily in the keyboard itself, but I think it needs to get our attention anyway
<tmoenicke> when you push power button it inserts an "*"
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: ok, so it might very well be a bug in mir itself, can you point me to the master bug report?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: the person who does the input stuff on mir should check it
<tmoenicke> letme check ..
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1232122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232122 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "With MIR enabled, pressing power key when a text field is selected inserts a * character" [High,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: this is not exactly the same bug, but very likely related indeed
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: looking for the other one
<OrokuSaki> sensor service starts up better for me
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra.. you around? lol.. forgot media-caf folder in qcom..
<OrokuSaki> Hopefully that will work
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: can you please follow up with the mir team to ensure those bugs get attention?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: yep it should be fixed asap
<Saviq> ev, ping
<ev> Saviq: pong!
<Saviq> ev, hey, daisy again!
<Saviq> ev, I had to add universe to deb-src
<Saviq> ev, to retrace stuff from the phone
<Saviq> ev, 'cause some of it is not in main
<ev> oh?
<ev> I'm confused as to why you'd need that in deb-src
<ev> it doesn't need source packages at all (except to stop python-apt from complaining)
<Saviq> ev, hmm, ok, I'll let you know exactly what happens in case I encounter it again
<ev> Saviq: please do. I wonder if python-apt does its complaining per pocket
<N0tTh30n3> can someone give me the output of lsmod on mako?
<N0tTh30n3> lsmod returns no loaded modules for me
<N0tTh30n3> Or can anybody explain to me how the modules are loaded
<Saviq> ev, so... I've tried retracing a .crash from phone on the desktop, and now it tries to download i386 and amd64 from ports.u.c
<Saviq> ev, maybe we need [arch=armhf] there?
<ev> Saviq: what was the command you ran?
<Saviq> ev, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6221754/
<xnox> Saviq: it's not critical, but yeah you should have [arch=i386,amd64] and [arch=armhf] on normal and ports archives respectevily.
<ev> ^ pitti this looks like a bug, no?
<Saviq> xnox, it won't continue
<gema> Wellark: ping
<xnox> Saviq: well normal apt does.... so yeah probably bug in wrappers that used above.
<ev> xnox: the retracer code uses a special sources.list for armhf
<ev> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/daisy/trunk/files/head:/retracer/config/Ubuntu%2013.10/
<OrokuSaki> @N0tTh30n3 Are you installing the daily image?
<Wellark> gema: pong
<xnox> ev: neither of which work if one is outside, where only split mirrors are visible, and has at least one arch from each of (archive, ports)
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: Yeah
<pitti> Saviq, ev: yes, this does look like a bug; it's supposed to grab that from teh report's Architecture: field
<pitti> unless that is wrong/absent?
<OrokuSaki> @N0tTh30n3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<OrokuSaki> ?
<OrokuSaki> You are installing 2 files
<OrokuSaki> rootfs and mako system partition?
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: I've used that one, I'm using MultiROM to dual boot, I was troubleshooting why I don't have network
<OrokuSaki> After you install does android work?
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki:  saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip as per MultiROM howto
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: Android works fine
<OrokuSaki> so maybe... it is sideloading with kexec? I am unfamiliar with mako
<OrokuSaki> anyways adb into it
<OrokuSaki> go to /system/lib/modules
<OrokuSaki> and run insmod ./filename.ko
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: uname -a Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-3-mako #21-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 8 13:11:48 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<OrokuSaki> and then run lsmod and see if it loads a module
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm a happy bunny this morning ,  The evening has kill 3g :D
<Saviq> pitti, Architecture says armhf
<OrokuSaki> I have to do this order, compat.ko cfg80211.ko and ath6kl.ko you will be different
<OrokuSaki> if I was going to insmod manually...
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: I think I just miss a lot of module files
<Saviq> pitti, I've added [arch=] to the deb lines, but it failed to map any .so to a package :/
<Saviq> ev, ↑
<ev> on call, sorry
<OrokuSaki> not from a factory image that ubuntu  compiled and zip.. no you wont
<N0tTh30n3> mis
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont see network-manager ... wasnt the fix in there ?
<Saviq> pitti, ev http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6221787/
<OrokuSaki> ls /system/lib/modules
<N0tTh30n3> I have no hardware module files
<OrokuSaki> then something is wrong
<N0tTh30n3> I'm guessing MultiROM install messes this up
<OrokuSaki> yep
<OrokuSaki> you could unzip it and untar it yourself or something
<OrokuSaki> maybe...
<N0tTh30n3> ls /system/lib/modules/3.4.0-3-mako/kernel/
<N0tTh30n3> drivers  fs  net  ubuntu
<Saviq> pitti, ev, here's the .crash if you want to look at it http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<davmor2> ogra_: I got the packages for ofono and nm from personal archives I'm going to ping everyone in a minute with my syslog and stuff
<OrokuSaki> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472295 Ubuntu Touch does not work at the moment
<OrokuSaki> @N0tTh30n3
<ogra_> davmor2, i also dont see it on the spreadsheet
<davmor2> ogra_: which one in particular, me looses track of the millions of spreadsheets that he has. :D
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: Yeah, I know, I just wanted to try and troubleshoot a bit and maybe provide the dev of MultiROM with some feedback  better then:"Yeah, it ain't working here either", and than just lay back like the lazy ..... I am and wait for it to be fixed......
<ogra_> davmor2, there is no trace of network-manager on the sheet
<OrokuSaki> @N0tTh30n3 Seriously.. I am sure the dev can do it. =)
<OrokuSaki> but
<N0tTh30n3> :-)
<OrokuSaki> you could bring the modules over yourself and try to load them
<OrokuSaki> =)
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought I saw cyphermox ask asac to look at it last night.  /me goes and grabs hi irssi emails
<OrokuSaki> open up the mako zip file from the daily downloads
<OrokuSaki> grab the .ko files from /system/lib/modules and them bring them over
<OrokuSaki> put them in your .zip and try to install or mount /system as write and bring them over, etc
<OrokuSaki> they may just load
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra... you guys tested qcom/media-legacy? =) I don't think mine was building.. retrying...
<ogra_> not sure what we do in the media stack, wait for jhodapp|afk to show up
<OrokuSaki> ty
<N0tTh30n3> OrokuSaki: I'm gonna give it a try
<OrokuSaki> I would just mount /system like this: mount -o remount,rw /system
<OrokuSaki> adb push filename.ko /system/lib/modules or module forget
<OrokuSaki> and then insmod the .ko file and lsmod to verify
<OrokuSaki> run ifconfig and look for wlan0
<OrokuSaki> or etc
<N0tTh30n3> Ok thanks
<gema> popey: do you have a 5GHz network to which your N4 can connect?
<gema> or ogra_ ^ ?
<Saviq> gema, I do
<ogra_> no
 * Saviq tries
<gema> Saviq: any chance you could verify bug 1237357
<ubot5> bug 1237357 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "wifi indicator not showing lock on a password protected 5GHz network" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237357
<popey> probably
<Saviq> gema, sure, sec - once I get my network indicator bug
<gema> Saviq: ack
<popey> gema: hard for me to do as i have two networks with the same id, different frequency
<popey> well, four
<gema> popey: ok, let's see if Saviq can
<gema> popey: I guess you are testing seamless mobility :D
<popey> ya
<popey> and lazyness
<popey> i win at that
<gema> hehe
<Saviq> gema, nope, got the lock here
<gema> Saviq: are you on WPA2 or WPA?
<Saviq> gema, nmcli says "WPA WPA2"...
<gema> Saviq: can you for it to WPA2?
<gema> mine only takes WPA2
<gema> force it*
<Saviq> gema, yeah, trying
<gema> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> gema, yeah +1
<gema> Saviq: nice, thanks
<Saviq> gema, so it's not about freq
<Saviq> gema, it's about WPA WPA2 vs. WPA2
<gema> Saviq: no, I thought so
<gema> Wellark: ^^
<gema> Saviq: can you confirm on the bug, plz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1237357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237357 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "wifi indicator not showing lock on a password protected 5GHz network" [High,New]
<pitti> $ sudo modprobe mac80211_hwsim
<pitti> FATAL: Module mac80211_hwsim not found.
<pitti> argh
<pitti> gema: ^ so much for simulating a 5 GHz AP :/
<Saviq> gema, done
<pitti> seems we don't build that module on our phone kernels
<gema> pitti: Saviq just confirmed that it is WPA2 vs WPA WPA2
<gema> pitti: it's not about the frequency
<gema> Saviq: thanks
<pitti> ack
<gema> Wellark: hope that helps you deal with it with your router
<Wellark> gema, pitti: ok, thanks! that's really helpful
<Wellark> gema: so which icon are we talking about exactly?
<Wellark> the one in the result list
<Wellark> or something else?
<max-and> hello i get error msg "phablet-flash -b usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ... phablet-flash: error: too few arguments"
<max-and> can anyone help me here
<max-and> or atleast let me know if i can install ubnutu on tablet from linux mint?
<gema> Wellark: the icon of the indicator
<gema> Wellark: the one that normally has a little lock on it indicating you are connected to a protected network when you look at your phone
<gema> Wellark: the one that is at the top in the indicator bar
<Wellark> gema: right. the really tiny one
<gema> Wellark: yes
<Wellark> gema: I always thought it was not even supposed to have a lock :D
<Wellark> as I have WPA2 only AP
<gema> Wellark: me too, until I changed networks and saw it there :D
<Wellark> so I'm not seeing it
<nik90> Good morning everyone ;)
<Wellark> so, ;;VERIFIED;; :D
<gema> Wellark: indeed
<pitti> Saviq: "You don't have permission to access /~msawicz/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash on this server"
<pitti> Saviq: mind some chmod?
<asac> rsalveti: thostr_: maybe we can get together a bit later to sort out the media experience?
<asac> so we can nail this today and monday?
<pitti> Saviq: I'll try this with a tiny synthetic crash report (dash)
<thostr_> asac: yes. even though a lot is really low level meaning we just uncover it by using it
<Saviq> pitti, of course, sorry
 * Saviq forgets every time
<pitti> Saviq: no worries, for investigation I want to start with a small crash anyway
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, that's a 14MB one...
<Saviq> pitti, anyway - perms fixed
<pitti> Saviq: and will require a gazillion deps
<pitti> Saviq: thanks
<asac> thostr_: so i have the feeling more of these could be discovered before we put it in the image
<asac> byt thats just my feeling
<thostr_> asac: well, this is not a regression, this has never worked
<asac> i know
<thostr_> asac: and it seems it's because of mir... so we shouldn't have enabled mir ;)
<asac> lets sync quickly once rsalveti is up and had somet time to think/assess whats going on
<asac> thostr_: that would be news to me :)
<thostr_> asac: yes. so all I want to say is, we tested our stuff, we didn't change anything, it was mir regressing it
<pitti> Saviq: in your cache/, does cache/Ubuntu\ 13.10/apt/etc/apt/sources.list actually have "ports.u.c." deb sources?
<pitti> Saviq: also, it should download cache/Ubuntu\ 13.10/saucy-Contents-armhf.gz
<pitti> Saviq: with a simple crash of "dash" I get both on my amd64 saucy
<Saviq> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6222007/
<pitti> Saviq: good, that looks fine
<Saviq> pitti, and yeah
<Saviq> pitti, saucy-Contents is there
<Saviq> pitti, 309B though
<pitti> Saviq: hm, odd
<pitti> Saviq: oha, literally 309B? does it contain an error message?
<pitti> Saviq: it should be 27 MB
<Saviq> pitti, indeed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222017/
<pitti> err, why does it try to download that from ddebs.ubuntu.com
<pitti> "deb [arch=armhf] http"
<pitti> oha, where does that come from
<pitti> haven't seen that syntax yet
<Saviq> pitti, that was to stop it from bailing out
<pitti> Saviq: OK, give me a minute to see what its heuristics is for downloading conents
<Saviq> pitti, 'cause it was downloading i386 and amd64 from there, 404 and bailing out
<pitti> Saviq: I don't have these tags in lp:daisy trunk
<pitti> I think that's the difference
<Saviq> pitti, no you don't
<Saviq> pitti, I added them, 'cause otherwise retrace would bail out
<pitti> Saviq: apport-retrace works just fine here without
<pitti> Saviq: can you show me how it would fail?
<Saviq> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6221754/
<Saviq> pitti, that's all of it, it would just exit after
<pitti> Saviq: ok, I know why it fails with the added [armhf] field; it takes the first server name in sources.list, and just didn't expect that format
<pitti> Saviq: I'll fix that
<Saviq> pitti, right, cool thanks
<pitti> Saviq: but I don't know why it doesn't "just work" with the normal daisy config; we use pretty much that in production
<Saviq> pitti, I just started again with no modification to daisy
<Saviq> pitti, will try and get you more info
<Saviq> pitti, exit code 1 btw
<pitti> Saviq: I need to leave for some errands and lunch, bbl
<pitti> Saviq: please feel free to file a bug if you want this fixed in saucy (release team usually wants one at this point)
<Saviq> pitti, will do
<jeremy_> hey cardova hax0rs
<jeremy_> and ubunteers :)
<Guest70146> question; I installed ubuntusdk on raring (13.04) and when I open qtcreator I cant select "ubuntu" as a project template. What to do?
<Guest70146> question; I installed ubuntusdk on raring (13.04) and when I open qtcreator I cant select "ubuntu" as a project template. What to do?
<Saviq> pitti, bug #1238620 and bug #1238616
<ubot5> bug 1238620 in Apport "apport-retrace doesn't work with [arch=foo] in the deb line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238620
<ubot5> bug 1238616 in Apport "Retracing armhf doesn't work on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238616
<gema> Saviq: we have a crash of unity8 when you try to switch off bluetooth from system settings (it happens earlier than in previous images), Saviq can you confirm if it is the same you are working on or if we need to raise it?
<gema> Saviq: confirmed in image 92
<popey> gema: confirmed
<ogra_> there was a bug for it
<ogra_> iirc
<gema> popey: ack, trying to get a feel  as to whether saviq thinks it is the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1236705
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236705 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::DefaultServerConfiguration::the_connector()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gema> ogra_: it  fails differently this time
 * ogra_ digs, i know charles was working on it 
<gema> ogra_: it crashes one step earlier
<ogra_> it crashes unity
<ogra_> once you touch the toggle in system settings
<Saviq> gema, sorry, got distracted
<gema> Saviq: no worries
<popey> yeah, crashes when i enable here
<ogra_> is what you see something else ?
<Saviq> gema, I'll try and reproduce locally
<gema> Saviq: ack
<gema> ogra_: before it failed the second time you toggle and the  screen went off, now it crashes the first time you touches and the image stays there (doesn't go blank)
<gema> Saviq: I have a crash file if you want it
<Saviq> gema, sure
<ogra_> gema, ah, i dodnt know the former state then, only todays ... (or yesterdays when i discussed it with charles )
<gema> ogra_: yep, just trying to make sure I am not wasting everybody's time raising again something that is already known
<gema> ogra_: but I am pretty sure it is failing differently
<gema> Saviq: ehm, 31MB of crash... not sure where to put it, gimme a sec
<Saviq> gema, yeah, it's a proper kind of crash...
<gema> Saviq: I sent you a link
<Saviq> gema, thanks
<AskUbuntu> phablet-dev-bootstrap does not proceed | http://askubuntu.com/q/356723
<Saviq> gema, no, different trace, will file the bug
<gema> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> gema, hrm, can't retrace, old unity8 - do you have the steps to reproduce?
<Saviq> gema, just toggel bluetooth?
<gema> Saviq: go into system settings -> bluetooth and toggle bluetooth (i.e. switch off)
<gema> Saviq: that's when it happens
<gema> Saviq: do you have bug number?
<Saviq> gema, sending up now
<gema> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> gema, or well - it's 1236249
<Saviq> bug #1236249
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<gema> thanks
<Saviq> dednick, you looking at ↑?
<gema> Saviq: so it was already there
<Saviq> or is it more in larsu's field ↑↑?
<dednick> Saviq: i think it's been fixed already
<gema> dednick: on what image?
<dednick> Ah. the fix hasnt been submitted. Give me a minute.
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: hi
<dednick> larsu: hey. can we merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1236249 ?
<dednick> the second part you were talking about in the bug isn't an issue in unity8
<larsu> dednick: sure. I'll put up a merge request
<larsu> dednick: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/per-profile-indicator-positions/+merge/190472
<larsu> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1236249/+merge/190652
<dednick> larsu: um. dont think that's going to work..
<dednick> or rather it shouldnt have, but did because of a quirk.
<dednick> the "menuObjectPaths" property is used in qml.
<Saviq> gema, a corresponding system-settings crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1236251
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236251 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed]
<gema> Saviq: ack
<larsu> dednick: right, I thought I changed that too. In qml/IndicatorBase.qml. Or is it used anywhere else?
<dednick> larsu: apparenly i'm blind
<dednick> larsu: have all the indicators been updated already?
<dednick> larsu: mind if i take over the fix for bug #1236249 ? I want to add some tests. i think it may still crash in some instances
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<lolz> hi
<Guest15480> is there a way to remove dash plugins? ...i tried dpkg -l | grep lens in a adb shell. didn t show me any packages
<Guest15480> i know you can disable then, but i want to remove most of them
<barry> mandel: ping
<mandel> balloons, pong
<mandel> f**k, balloons sorry
<mandel> barry, ping
<barry> mandel: :)
<mandel> ok, pong, I'm stupid
<mandel> barry, tell me
<barry> mandel: just wondering about LP: #1215586 (array-of-dicts)  how's that going?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215586 in Ubuntu system image "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215586
<mandel> barry, will have an mp in a few hours
<mandel> barry, got drag to something else more urgent :-/
<barry> mandel: no worries.  did you test it with that branch i sent you?
<mandel> barry, yes, looks good to me, I delayed with the tests
<sergiusens> popey, can you quickly look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-terminal-app/click_improvements/+merge/190686 ?
<popey> ya
<popey> sergiusens: done
<barry> mandel: i'm going to try to get an s-i 1.9 uploaded today or monday.  i'd love to get that branch in, if system-settings is ready for it.
<mandel> barry, ideally we will be there on time
<mandel> barry, by the way, I'll be in your time zone next week (well, closer, I'll be in orlando)
<mandel> barry, so we should have no TZ delays
<barry> mandel: oh nice.  sprinting?   have you ever been there?
<mhall119> build 92 is nice and smooth, rsalveti did that bug fix land in this image?
<mandel> barry, not really sprinting, visiting :)
<rsalveti> mhall119: not yet
<rsalveti> mhall119: monday :-)
<mandel> barry, and yes, have been there before :)
<rsalveti> mhall119: it'll be slow after a while
<barry> mandel: even better :)
<pitti> Saviq: I fixed the [armhf] tag issue, in case you want to re-try with running from trunk
<barry> mandel: okay.  i'll keep an eye on system-settings.  if there's anything i can do to help speed that along, let me know
<pitti> Saviq: I use this command: PYTHONPATH=. bin/apport-retrace -S ~/ubuntu/tmp/daisy/retracer/config -C /tmp/cache -sv /tmp/_bin_dash.32011.crash
<Saviq> pitti, thanks! will do
<mandel> barry, will do
<pitti> Saviq: now looking what could break the unmodified daisy config for you
<pitti> Saviq: I'm now running with your crash file
<pitti> $ PYTHONPATH=. bin/apport-retrace -S ~/ubuntu/tmp/daisy/retracer/config -C /tmp/cache -sv /tmp/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<pitti> Saviq: and it's happily downloading armhf indexes
<pitti> Saviq: is it possible that you previously used your cache/ dir for an amd64 retrace?
<Saviq> pitti, nope, fresh one
<pitti> Saviq: could you try with removing your cache dir (or using a different one)?
<Saviq> pitti, sure
<pitti> the .crash file looks fine, it's in principle no different from my dash one (but I'll leave it running anyway)
<pitti> dynamically loaded /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-mir.so.1.0.0 needs package libunity-mir1, queueing
<pitti> so contents resolution works, too
<beuno> barry, ping
<barry> beuno: pong
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ping
<sergiusens> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> sergiusens, regarding ur comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483 do u want me to add the changes u described to that branch or do u want to change ur branch to have a Prerequisite of tht branch instead?
<beuno> barry, hey hey!  I was thrilled to be pointed towards your direction for a missing build number after flashing a nexus 10 with ubuntu-system
<barry> beuno: me too... i think :)
<sergiusens> ahayzen, whatever suits you better
<beuno> barry, I don't know what to poke it at to figure out my current state
<beuno> barry, everything seems pretty broken, so i want to make sure I'm on the right build first
<barry> beuno: you can always run `system-image-cli --info` at the adb shell to get some useful information
<beuno> barry, aha!
<beuno> current build number: 90
<beuno> barry, I followed the wiki which told me to look in client.ini
<ahayzen> sergiusens, tbh either way is fine i can add ur changed to the massive merge if u want? I just wanna get this to land
<barry> beuno: now try `system-image-cli --dry-run`
<beuno> which said zero
<barry> beuno: oops, what page?  that's out of date
<beuno> Upgrade path is 92
<sergiusens> ahayzen, add it
<beuno> barry, ^
<Saviq> pitti, do I have to build apport? no module name packaging_impl?
<barry> beuno: okay, so now you know your device is on build 90 and if you were to upgrade, it should leave you at build 92
<beuno> barry, the bottom of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<pitti> Saviq: as this had to download 422 MB of debs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222742/
<ahayzen> sergiusens, will do :) anything else we need to do?
<beuno> barry, the UI said multiple times there were no new builds
<barry> beuno: thanks, let me fix that page
<pitti> Saviq: it's apparenlty for an older unity8, so due to that version mismatch the symbols aren't very useful :/
<Saviq> pitti, that's nothing, got a 60Mbit pipe here - and apt-cache ;)
<pitti> Saviq: ah, just run "./setup bla"
<barry> beuno: hmm, that's interesting.  try tailing /var/log/system-image/client.log and then hitting the u/i
<Saviq> pitti, right
<Saviq> pitti, no worries, I got it retraced on manta
<sergiusens> ahayzen, is the architecture tuff dealt with?
<beuno> barry, on it. Had to reset it again, seems to hard-lock often
<ahayzen> sergiusens, err i don't think so?
<pitti> Saviq: but essentially it's a glib-y assertion failure
<pitti> Saviq: it wouldn't surprise me if that was the old "tried to access a nonexisting key from some gsettings schema" issue
<Saviq> pitti, nah, different
<Saviq> pitti, not sure which .crash I've sent you though :)
<pitti> but at least I didn't run into this bug
<Saviq> pitti, while I have you here - any way to point apport-retrace at a proxy?
<pitti> so I guess we can use a small dash crash for debugging
<beuno> barry, update manager says no updates, no new lines added to the log
<pitti> Saviq: it's just plain apt, so whatever works for apt
<beuno> barry, I'm confusing update manager with system updater or something, aren
<beuno> aren't I
<Saviq> pitti, right, but doesn't copy from the config it seems?
<barry> beuno: you are :)
<Saviq> pitti, I tried putting apt.conf in daisy
<beuno> barry, gah, thanks, it
<beuno> it's updating now
<Saviq> pitti, and it didn't go into the cache
<pitti> Saviq: ah, separate file
<pitti> Saviq: right, that sounds like a wishlist bug
<Saviq> pitti, will do :)
<Saviq> pitti, exitcode 1
<Saviq> pitti, with plain daisy config
<pitti> Saviq: I meant, you can just change the source.slist in the config to use your local mirror instead of archive.u.c.
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, I'm using apt-cacher instead
<pitti> Saviq: I have an /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy (but I'm not using that for apport-retrace), I guess you want support for copying that from someplace into the chroot
<Saviq> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6222766/
<Saviq> pitti, yup, something like this
<pitti> Saviq: right, I didn't fix that bug yet, just the [arch=armhf] workaround
<Saviq> pitti, ah ok
<Saviq> pitti, let me know if you need anything
<pitti> (gdb) p __glib_assert_msg
<pitti> $1 = 0x0
<pitti> :(
<pitti> Saviq: ^ from your core dump
<pitti> too bad
<pitti> Saviq: so most probably not a glib assertion after all
<pitti> Saviq: if you can reproduce that crash, your best bet is to watch its stderr and check what assertion it stumbles over; __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() is almost surely something like an assertion
<ahayzen> sergiusens, i have updated the branch to include ur changes, wht do i need todo for the architecture stuff?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/manifest/+merge/190250
<ahayzen> sergiusens, so the only change is the addition of "architecture": "armhf", ?
<sergiusens> yes
<sergiusens> ahayzen, and any other description stuff you feel needs changing
<ahayzen> sergiusens, so wht is it just armhf and not i386?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, maintainer can be the core app mailing list
<sergiusens> ahayzen, click only really works on ubuntu touch
<ahayzen> sergiusens, or are we deploying on the desktop over debian until Mir lands?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, fat package support landed recently
<sergiusens> ahayzen, I plan to support that right after release
<sergiusens> ahayzen, yeah, desktop is not click
<mpt> larsu, hi, in 13.10 if you visit Ubuntu One Music, does it stay in the sound menu even once you leave the Web site?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, click requires Mir for security purposes IIRC?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ok so we'll add i386 at a later stage?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, yes; in summary click only works on ubuntu touch; no matter the architecture
<sergiusens> ahayzen, but... multiple arch per click package just landed a couple of weeks ago and requires some fixes all along the pipes
<sergiusens> ahayzen, to risky at this stage
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ah ok... right thts been pushed
<sergiusens> ahayzen, I would focus on fixing the music app tests which don't work while it's a click package
<ahayzen> sergiusens, they work locally fine... and seem to sometimes work on Jenkins its odd think there are some gst issues at the moment or something
<sergiusens> ahayzen, it's because you are using a HOME patch that wouldn't work when launched through upstart
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ah ok balloons was hacking about with it for the past few weeks trying to get it to work
<sergiusens> ahayzen, I have a semi working branch that I need to fix up since a big refactor happened in the middle
<balloons> sergiusens, you still have a music branch to land?
<sergiusens> balloons, haven't worked on it yet
<sergiusens> balloons, but it has to land for it to be tested as click
<balloons> sergiusens, shall I change HOME patching while I'm fixing the test?
<sergiusens> balloons, the whole patch home thing is not going to work on click/upstart
<sergiusens> balloons, let me get a quick non fully working MR in place for you right after the meeting I'm in
<balloons> sergiusens, sure.. I can take the task of updating those that need it.
<sergiusens> balloons, ack; filemanager has simialr issues btw
<ahayzen> balloons, can u tell me why the first has failed and the second has passed? or does the first just need a rebuild? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/select-same-track-different-model-fix/+merge/190518 https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/basic-repeat-implementation/+merge/190519
<balloons> sergiusens, yep.. those 2 might be the only 2 who patch home.. I can't think of any others atm
<lool> ahayzen: Happens sometimes that the tests are flaky or the image broken
<lool> ahayzen: if the tests pass for you we should give it back
<lool> ahayzen: if this very same test is often a problem, it might need tweaks to be more robust
<ahayzen> lool, can u trigger a rebuild of https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/select-same-track-different-model-fix/+merge/190518
<lool> sergiusens: ah so you're pulling qtpowerd in music-app.click?  thanks
<lool> ahayzen: I think I might be able to
<balloons> lool, ahayzen I rebuilt it
<ahayzen> lool, i'm seeing things like 'Error: "Configured audiosink audiosink is not working."' in Jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, however if it's sometimes failing it's indicative of a problem
<lool> ahayzen: given back
<lool> balloons: ah sorry
<ahayzen> balloons, lool, the one tht did pass has no video though which is strange :/
<lool> oh ups
<lool> 30s delta
<balloons> ahayzen, no video is recorded if the pass. you only see failures
<ahayzen> balloons, tht would be why then :)
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know: 1- if there will be some messaging app in Ubuntu Touch (like Skype) in 13.10 release.  2 - If there will be some way to use whatsapp before 14.04 release. 3 - If there will be access to GPS sensors in Nexus 4, and any voice navigation app (like Google Maps or other). Thank you !
<ahayzen> balloons, lool , damn it failed
<sergiusens> lool, yes
<balloons> ahayzen, my guess is it is correct.. it's not playing -- does it work locally?
<ahayzen> balloons, it does.... on Jenkins it seems to be complaining about audiosinks not working?
<ahayzen> balloons, note i'm on raring though
<Saviq> tvoss_, found why autopilot can't type without maliit - it *does* use maliit - ogra_ you were right
<lool> ahayzen: file:///usr/share/music-app/MusicSettings.qml:177: ReferenceError: untits is not defined
<Saviq> shame it doesn't make sure it's started at all...
<ogra_> heh
<ahayzen> lool, thts been fixed in here, and tht merge still fails with a similar sink issues https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483
<lool> ahayzen: typo: should be units
<ahayzen> lool, yep we found loads they are all fixed in tht other branch :)
<lool> ahayzen: Yeah, you should merge trunk in your lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/select-same-track-different-model-fix though
<lool> ahayzen: let me look at the other failure hten
<kedivess> hi everyone...
<ahayzen> lool, all tht has changed with trunk is translations since my branch
<lool> ahayzen: so many errors there
<ahayzen> lool, such as?
<lool> ahayzen: bunch of criticals on startup, libGL errors etc.
<lool> ahayzen: not related to your changes
<lool> ahayzen: but making the real problem unclear; it could indeed be the sink
<sergiusens> Saviq, tvoss_ we discussed that yesterday with thomi , he said he'd talk to veebers, but you'd need something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222922/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222925/
<lool> ahayzen: for instance: file:///usr/share/music-app/common/BlurredBackground.qml:27:5: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/music-app/common/images/cover_default_icon.png
<lool> ahayzen: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon.qml:77:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/add
<sergiusens> Saviq, it's incomplete though, got pulled into other things; but bottom line, unity8 needs to be started with upstart
<lool> This looks like "jack" is the default audiosink but fails"
<lool> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<lool> Cannot connect to server request channel
<lool> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<lool> ahayzen: and also: requestSysState: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.canonical.powerd was not provided by any .service files")
<lool> ahayzen: I'd say the jacksink is the one causing issue
<ahayzen> lool, the others shouldn't be stopping it from playing
<lool> ahayzen: I suppose you ask qt to start playing, then the test verifies that indeed it's playing, but it's not because the sink couldn't be opened
<lool> ahayzen: Yes, they are just annoying  :-)
<ahayzen> lool, basically
<lool> ahayzen: Do you know how the video is captured?
<lool> we might want to hook the audio too
<lool> the sink should be pulse not jack though
<lool> but I guess pulse isn't running
<ahayzen> lool, no, i no nothing about autopilot... just python
<lool> ahayzen: autopilot is just a way to abstract running our UI tests, mainly driving input events and capturing widget information (that's my limited understanding), then there's a coreapps testing machinery hosted on jenkins that installs packages and sets up the test environment; I think this part needs to be told to pull some runtime deps
<lool> ahayzen: perhaps gstreamer plugins for audio output for instance
<ahayzen> lool, yh
<ahayzen> lool, does it pick up the depends from the debian/control ?
<lool> ahayzen: what I dont understand is how even the jack thing is pulled in
<lool> ahayzen: it's in gstreamer1.0-plugins-good but I dont see that in the log
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, he started a branch
<lool> ahayzen: Yes; ideally we wouldn't have to encode anything about the runtime environment for phones vs. testing in the package
<lool> ahayzen: it's an issue in the setup of the test env
<ahayzen> lool, can't see an gst in out depends unless it comes off qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<Saviq> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190552
<lool> ahayzen: still, we should see the dpkg spew of its installation?
<ahayzen> lool, yh
<ahayzen> lool, have we moved to gst1.0 now then?
<ahayzen> lool, the only package i can see being installed tht is related to gst is libqgsttools-p1
<lool> ahayzen: we did yes
<sergiusens> Saviq, looks good, need someone to test it later?
<sergiusens> or review
 * sergiusens notices the work in progress
<kedivess> i would ask to someone....i added a folder "it"  (language pack) in "usr/share/locale-langpack" . But when i set language "italian" in System Settings, it does not work. Any suggestions??
<lool> ahayzen: Yeah; I'm assuming the base tarball has some extra stuff, or jack is somehow supported in qt
<Saviq> sergiusens, it's not ready yet
<sergiusens> Saviq, duly noted
<Saviq> sergiusens, and my eyes are starting to bleed here - maybe tomorrow
<RodneyLee> HI, I loaded a maugro image to toro galaxy nexus, can only boot to "Google" and padlock screen, any ideas how to fix this
<RodneyLee> maguro image
<lool> ahayzen: so I dont immediately see how jack is picked
<lool> balloons: Would you know about how the coreapps testing environment is setup?
<ahayzen> lool, no lol...but everyone like jack :)
<lool> balloons: there is this video recording setup, and then the tests run and audiosink fails
<lool> balloons: I'm not sure how the jack deps are pulled there
<mhall119> hey phablet devs, how can I take a screenshot with a mir-enabled phone?
<balloons> ahayzen, fginther is your man to speak to on how it is setup.
<balloons> lool, but you should look at what it is pulling in via parms
<lool> balloons: what do you mean?
<balloons> I'm not following along with you and ahayzen's conversation too much, but if you look at the job if pulls in certain things
<balloons> if you don't see it pulling in anything then it's part of the larger enviroment already setup
<balloons> but you can pass ppa's etc in
<lool> balloons: exactly
<lool> balloons: so it seems the behavior is part from the larger environment
<fginther> balloons, ahayzen, lool, the job parameters only add PPAs, it up to debian/control to specify dependencies
<lool> balloons: the audio output seems to be failing, hence breaking the test
<lool> fginther: /something/ pulls jack output, I dont see any jack package being pulled though
<balloons> lool, this is an issue with the trunk tests also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1238696
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238696 in Ubuntu Music App "untits typo is causing autopilot test failures" [Undecided,New]
<lool> balloons: that was merged into the branch being tested though
<balloons> :-)
<lool> I mean a fix for the typo was
<ahayzen> fginther, so how to we get pulse in?
<lool> fginther: for instance, do we run pulse in the test env?
<popey> mhall119: no
<lool> ahayzen: right  :-)
<popey> mhall119: unless you switch to SF
<ahayzen> fginther, gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio or something?
<mhall119> popey: I don't want to go back to SF :(
<lool> fginther: we also seem to setup something for capturing video, I'm assuming we could tell it to capture audio as well (would be awesome)
<popey> there is no other way AIUI
<popey> t voss said it would be a future enhancement, not current
<balloons> mhall119, you can take an ss
<balloons> big secret, hush, hush, shh
<mhall119> balloons: tell me your secret oh great sage
<popey> ooh
<balloons> mhall119, check your pm.. we can't let popey in on this :-p
<lool> I know, you take a picture with another phone!
<lool> or you use a mirror and trigger camera-app in the background
<fginther> lool, ahayzen, the jenkins environment is based on a desktop install, possibly jack comes from there?
<balloons> +1 for mirror
<ahayzen> fginther, so how do we resolve the issue?
<lool> fginther: so there's a desktop install which runs a screen recording software, that should be running pulseaudio, then we create a chroot with some base packages?
<fginther> ahayzen, what exactly is the issue, I only have part of the story
<lool> fginther: which desktop is this?
<fginther> saucy
<lool> fginther: we are getting audio output failures while running music-app tests
<ahayzen> fginther,specifically....  jack server is not running or cannot be started   Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory  Cannot connect to server request channel   jack server is not running or cannot be started  Error: "Configured audiosink audiosink is not working."
<lool> I'm pretty sure jack is tried first in the gstreamer list
<lool> but then it should switch to the next configured sink or smething
<ahayzen> lool, shouldn't it be using autoaudiosink ?
<lool> and one of them should we pulse and that should work
<lool> ahayzen: yeah, that's the one which will try jack, then pulse
<lool> then alsa etc.
<fginther> the core-apps jenkins tests are run on an openstack vm, no chroots involved there
<ahayzen> lool, does it?
<lool> fginther: how do we start the desktop session?  do we start pulse there?
<lool> I'm running out of time and am about to leave
<fginther> lool, nothing special is done to start it, it's the session that starts on boot
<lool> fginther: so we start a real desktop session with X and everything
<lool> fginther: Ah I guess pulse might be failing if there is no actual sound hardware!
<lool> fginther, ahayzen: I've got to go
<fginther> lool, ahh, I was wrong, we do manually start x
<lool> fginther, ahayzen: Perhaps some shell debugging of what's going on there would help, or instructions on reproducing the environment in openstack
<fginther> lool, ahayzen I can help work on it
<lool> fginther: then perhaps we fail to start pulse?
<lool> fginther: what I think we need to ensure is that a) we pull the right packages (on phone we pull the codecs and default audio output etc. that apps can rely upon)  b) we start the right things (e.g. pulse) in the session where we test
<lool> Ideally, we'd be able to *record audio* in the .ogv, but that might be pushing it a bit  :-)
<lool> fginther: at worst, we could configure a fakeaudiosink as the default gstreamer sink in the gstreamer settings
 * lool has to go
<lool> good luck!
<lool> bye guys
<fginther> lool, thanks
<ahayzen> lool, cyas thanks
<dandrader> dednick, does 122 looks like the height of the indicator bar in pixels?
<dandrader> nah, it's too much...
<dednick> dandrader: it's about 3gu i think
<kedivess> any help?
<ahayzen> fginther, are the autopilot fixes something u can work on in a separate branch? do u need anything from me?
<sergiusens> balloons, ahayzen https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/ap_click_mods/+merge/190714
<ahayzen> sergiusens, how can i test? branch and run autopilot locally?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, on the phone you mean?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, on the desktop? or can i not test on tht?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, oh, on the desktop business as usual
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh interesting
<ahayzen> sergiusens, :)
<balloons> I was just messing with it
<sergiusens> balloons, I still can't get this fully working, but at least now it's not fully broken as click
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm merging into my branch
<fginther> ahayzen, I think I have what I need right now to work on the environment issue, all I need is the failing branch so I can retest it to see if it works
<balloons> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/apfixes-for-mir/+merge/190708
<dednick> mzanetti: is it a good idea to expect the datetime indicator to be running in a qmltest?
<ahayzen> fginther, ok just ping me if u need me to do anything
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... probably not. do I?
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. my testClock is failing
<mzanetti> dednick: ouch
<mzanetti> why hasn't that been discovered by the upstream merger tests?
<mzanetti> oh wait...
<sergiusens> balloons, ahayzen when testing as click I get this though http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223112/
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm trying to see how you deal with actually making  mediascanner work..
<dednick> mzanetti: actually, i think it works on trunk.
<mzanetti> dednick: huh?
<dednick> mzanetti: although one of my branches has UnityMenuModel mocked...
<dednick> mzanetti: hang on. let me figure this out. might be my fault.
<mzanetti> dednick: well, I don't *think* I rely on the UnityMenuModel to actually work... but given that we don't run any tests before merging for some random reason I can't be sure
<balloons> sergiusens, I'll keep playing with it on the desktop side.. once that works, I'll look further
<sergiusens> balloons, I'm not really doing much, just reusing what's there but using a neater filter/loop
<balloons> sergiusens, there was just a little bug that confused me.. it's running now
 * sergiusens looks
 * balloons pushes now
<balloons> rev 178 works now on desktop
<balloons> time to test other places
<balloons> sergiusens, ok, hehe as I suspected it fails with local installed versions.. digging in
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to clear/fix the black icons on the side bar on my nexus 7
<Saviq> sergiusens, care to check out https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1238645/+merge/190724
<sergiusens> Saviq, you'll need to add a stop on teardown
<sergiusens> Saviq, to not get maliit crashes
<Saviq> sergiusens, not really
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah
<Saviq> ok, can do
<Saviq> makes sense
<Saviq> sergiusens, pushed
<sergiusens> Saviq, ah, thought you would do an addCleanup; this works to as call raises no exception
<balloons> sergiusens, ok I'm at the same spot as ahayzen now with jenkins not detecting it's playing. Can I supersede your mp?
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, supersede it :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq, I'll give this a test
<balloons> ok so fginther and ahayzen I take it you'll solve the audio detection issue then? The ap test fixes should be ready to land as soon as jenkins is happy to detect it's playing ;-)
<fginther> balloons, ahayzen, yes I will work on this
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks
<balloons> awesome ;-)
<fginther> balloons, ahayzen, it may take some time (and there is potential that it won't even work on a VM)
<ahayzen> :/
<balloons> fginther, in the interim can we top approve these and go? there is quite a bit of backlog of merges I can see with music
<ahayzen> balloons, fginther, wht are we going to do with the other MP in the mean time?
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks
<ahayzen> there are two waiting to land at the moment
<ahayzen> sergiusens, do we need this anymore? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/click_improvements/+merge/190482
<sergiusens> ahayzen, if you merged them already, no
<fginther> ahayzen, I can re-enable the merge. Just checked the most recent test results and the results don't regress from the non-mir image
<ahayzen> sergiusens, well not merged but nearly... https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483
<sergiusens> ahayzen, that's what I meant; merged in your MR :-)
<ahayzen> sergiusens, yeah it is in there, the manifest.json and the music-app.desktop fixes
<sergiusens> ahayzen, I'll cancel the MRs then
<ahayzen> sergiusens, thx
<ahayzen> sergiusens, could u then take a look at this merge and approve/disprove https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483
<ahayzen> then the only person left is dpm
<sergiusens> ahayzen, I already have
<sergiusens> ahayzen, but I abstained as I can't vouch for the full list of changes
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ok thanks :)
<ahayzen> sergiusens, yh rather large list of changes :P
<balloons> sergiusens, do you have a simple way to test a branch using click on a device? I use phablet-click-test-setup and push branches to the device and run them. Perhaps there is a better way?
<sergiusens> balloons, yes there is
<sergiusens> balloons, you branch just needs to be on launchpad
<sergiusens> balloons, to make it easy
<balloons> sergiusens, ok, yes, it's on lp. I'd like to note it down for the app devs who do have devices so they don't scratch their heads when it fails in the lab (because of click issues)
<balloons> what I'm doing now is a bit more complex than I think it needs to be
<mzanetti> kalikiana: how did you test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix-device_run_app-for-mir/+merge/190677
<mzanetti> kalikiana: I just reinstalled the plugins, tried to run. Get the same message as you do. Then I overwrite the installed file with the modified one and it works fine again here
<kalikiana> mzanetti: I overwrote the file, I didn't build the plugin - that should be sufficient, right?
<mzanetti> kalikiana: yep, taht's what I did too
<kalikiana> lemme replace the file again just in case
<balloons> sergiusens, so what is the easier way to click packages against an lp branch?
<kalikiana> mzanetti: hrm it works now. sorry for the fuzz, I guess the file download was bad or something the previous time
<mzanetti> kalikiana: no worries. glad it works
<sergiusens> balloons, sorry, got a phone call in the middle: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/testing-and-building-click-packages.html
<balloons> sergiusens, perfect thank you.. I'll point folks at that, and I'm sure you and others will iterate it into a simple solution. It's already much better than it was
<sergiusens> balloons, np
<balloons> sergiusens, what's the toolpath intended to be? your comment seems to be missing
<sergiusens> balloons, oh, that's where you want to branch that lp: branch I have
<sergiusens> balloons, sorry, thought it might be implied
<balloons> ohh, yea, reading it makes sense now
<balloons> just you left a comment for everything but that :-0
<sergiusens> balloons, just that I did bottom up reading, makes not sense top-down
<balloons> I was reading it as lp:~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready  was a example branch
<larsu> dednick: sure, please do :)
<larsu> mpt: yes, it does
<sergiusens> balloons, my target is to be able to do something similar to bzr bd; like bzr build-click or bzr bc
<sergiusens> doanac, added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/intro-config/+merge/189627
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks. i'll apply that change asap
<doanac> sergiusens: updated
<nimbos> Is there a list of current apps available for ubuntu-touch/phone that I can browse.  I'm looking into developing something, but if there's already a project started I'd rather just see if I can join that.
<sergiusens> nimbos, the device itself?
<sergiusens> alecu, beuno is there a website for browsing apps yet? ^^
<beuno> sergiusens, there is not
<beuno> won't be for a little while
<beuno> nimbos, if you're willing to parse json, you can see a list here: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=
<nimbos> ok, thanks
<sergiusens> is the api ok though?
<sergiusens> ah, seems it is :-)
<nimbos> ok
<nimbos> python -mjson.tool cleans it up pretty good, thanks
<nimbos> I like how xkcd viewer is a flagship app
<stgraber> ogra_: still around?
<ogra_> yeap
<stgraber> I'm working on the script required for alternative system-image server for ports, oem and QA. I've done most of the work but I'm hitting a wall when repacking the initrds to include the right keys.
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223715/
<stgraber> basically it looks like bootimg.cfg is wrong for every single of our devices
<stgraber> and we only succeed into building the image because it's not parsed at creation (only is during update)
<stgraber> I guess I could just re-create a new partition image entirely which should workaround this, but maybe we could also have those set to the right value?
<navtej9173> hello
<stgraber> (my repacking makes the initrd 1 byte smaller in average, so that's not my stuff making it go over the limit)
<navtej9173> can someone help me to get ubuntu running on my galaxy tab 2
<navtej9173> please..........
<ogra_> stgraber, bootimg.cfg isnt used anymore
<ogra_> stgraber, we can drop that completely, the config comes from android nowadays
<ogra_> stgraber, we should just drop them
<stgraber> ogra_: what do you mean? build a .img without -f?
<ogra_> stgraber, we dont create bootimg during build ... it happens in the android package build
<ogra_> stgraber, if you need the bootimg.cfg you need to fish the boot.img out of the android package and use abootimg to extract it
<tschoie> hi all
<ogra_> that will give you the shipped one
<stgraber> ogra_: the one I checked again is the one I extracted from the partition image, not from any of our packages
<stgraber> *against
<tschoie> i have been using ubuntu touch for some time now on my nexus 4, it's great to see things coming together
<tschoie> i have a question, though: i uninstalled the core clock app
<tschoie> is there any way to get it back, doesn't seem to be a regular click package... ;)
<stgraber> the script in the above paste unpacks the device-* .tar.xz from system-image and repacks the partition image contained in there and shows that the partition size in bootimg is wrong since our initrd is actually bigger than the max size
<ogra_> stgraber, that cant be, the size is byte exact added to the boot.img by android when creating the boot.img
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm repacking recovery.img, not boot.img
<ogra_> are you sure that initrd didnt collect anything ?
<stgraber> I'm sure it's not bigger as the output shows in that paste, it's consistently one block smaller than the original
<ogra_> weird
<stgraber> actually, let me do something even simpler to proove it :)
<ogra_> stgraber, in any case the stuff that sets the size is anywhere buried in the android build system
<ogra_> stgraber, though i dont think it would be an issue if you would just round the size to the next 1000 in bootimg.cfg when repacking
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I may end up doing that...
<ogra_> the images are usually a lot smaller than the partition
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, note that for many ports repacking of the boot or recovery img will not work (all samsung devices that arent omap for example)
<ogra_> they use special tools for building or special sign tools
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, the repacking will mostly be useful for QA and OEM where they use the official device tarballs on a non-official server with a different keyring
<stgraber> ports will have to generate their own device tarball in the right format, then import that one into system-image
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> just wanted to point that out
<balloons> sergiusens, ever seen something like this? "Fatal error: could not resolve: branch/com.ubuntu.clock_1.0.232_all.click"
<chippy33> hello all. Anybody recently installed touch on a Nexus 7?
<sergiusens> balloons, where exactly?
<balloons> sergiusens, I tried out the instructions from this morning and it gives that error trying to install it seems
<sergiusens> balloons, so when doing pkcon install-local?
<balloons> sergiusens, exactly
<sergiusens> balloons, how are you calling it?
<balloons> I was going to try it from the device and see what's up
<balloons> hmm, works on the device
<sergiusens> balloons, use the full path to the click package
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, my instructions miss the add the full path part
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, sorry.. just a weird error I didn't pick up on right away
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey, did we get any patch/workaround for the maguro x udev issue?
<stgraber> mfisch: FYI, I now have code to do the recovery initrd repacking without requiring any kind of privileges
<stgraber> mfisch: I'll now integrate that into the system-image server code, then the only thing left to have a working independant server will be updating/forking the system-image generator to work with a remote server
<Saviq> mfisch, sforshee, congratz!
<stgraber> oh and congrats too!
<ogra_> rsalveti, not yet
<manornk_> Hi guys, I want to install Ubuntu on my 1.2 dual core 512 mb RAM phone, what is the easiest way?
<manornk_> Anyone
<balloons> manornk_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<manornk_> i have no idea what to download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<manornk_> balloons: if you can help me to walk me through process, i'll be more than greatfull
<balloons> manornk_, feel free to ask specific questions, but do read that wiki page. The phablet-flash tool is easy to use, provided you understand what you are doing
<manornk_> balloons: ok, thanks
<mfisch> stgraber: nice thanks!
<balloons> sergiusens, when you build your click app, are you pulling needed dependencies from the package itself or from the -autopilot version?
<balloons> sergiusens, I ask because for instance, building the click package for music app doesn't get me python-mock for instance which is needed only by the -autopilot pkg
<rsalveti> cyphermox: hey, do you have any pending NM related MR/debdiff to push?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I remember you were trying to push one a few days ago, just want to confirm you got everything in the archive already
<rsalveti> in case I find issues when testing it with ofono
<lool> rsalveti: he tried pushing a stable NM update
<lool> rsalveti: but got push back from RT on FFE
<lool> rsalveti: but he might have had other changes in the pipe though
<rsalveti> lool: right, thanks!
<lool> he pinged me about NM this morning, but I didn't understand which change he was speaking of landing
<cyphermox> rsalveti: everything meaningful is in the archive, and it's too late now to push any other changes except as SRU
<sergiusens> balloons, I have an unmerged MR that rsalveti told me to fix for that; you can use the phablet-click-test-setup from there
<lool> ah here he is  :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, just checking, thanks!
<balloons> sergiusens, aye-aye
<rsalveti> sergiusens: have to approve that, let me check it
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I didn't fix it yet :-/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, ok :-)
<dpm> sergiusens, where in the filesystem are the core apps click packages installed? I thought they'd be in /opt/click.ubuntu.com, but they seem to be somewhere else
<sergiusens> dpm click list --manifest
<sergiusens> dpm, or click pkgdir [pkgname]
<dpm> ah, great, thanks sergiusens
<manornk> balloons: one question, how to accept a host key on the device, have no idea?
<balloons> manornk, I'm not sure what you are asking. are you trying to ssh in? the tool should set you up
<manornk> balloons: On either Android version you must then enable USB debugging via Settings > Developer options > USB debugging. You will also need to accept a host key on the device.
<balloons> it will prompt
<manornk> how, it asked from me to unlock, and to enable usb debugging, i plug it in computer, but nothing
<sergiusens> popey, creating surface at (0, 58) with size (720, 1222) with title 'Window 1'creating surface at (0, 58) with size (720, 1222) with title 'Window 1'This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()
<sergiusens> dpm, ^^
<manornk> balloons: how, it asked from me to unlock, and to enable usb debugging, i plug it in computer, but nothing
<sergiusens> dpm, that's clock app
<balloons> manornk, adb devices see anything?
<manornk> balloons: nope
<balloons> manornk, well you'll need to get that to work
<manornk>     On either Android version you must then enable USB debugging via Settings > Developer options > USB debugging. You will also need to accept a host key on the device.          On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server   Plug the device into the computer via the USB cable.
<balloons> google is your friend. check your usb cable, reboot the pc and phone, etc
<balloons> this is all just normal adb stuff
<balloons> try a different cable
<manornk> balloons: i can use it for normal usb accessing the memory of sd card
<popey> balloons: dpm nik90 sergiusens clock broke in 93, it was fine in every image up to and including 92
<sergiusens> popey, can you check ogra_ 's changelog list and see what came in there?
<popey> ya
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20131011.html for those playing along
<nik90> popey: that changelog doesnt have clock though
<sergiusens> nik90, it's not a clock change that broke clock ;-)
<nik90> popey: is that changelog between image 92 and 93?
<nik90> sergiusens: ah (is a bit relieved)
<nik90> popey: is it only clock that is broken in image 93? Any other apps?
<nik90> i am asking since there is nothing special in clock for it to be the only one which is broken
<balloons> manornk, usb debugging is a bit different. you can google troubleshooting adb debug setup for windows and linux. depending on your version of android things will be a little different
<popey> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224252/
<popey> thats the difference between 92 and 93
<popey> -        "vcs-bzr-revno": "227"
<popey> +        "vcs-bzr-revno": "230"
<popey> so between those two revs
<popey> -Exec=qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<popey> +Exec=qmlscene %u /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<sergiusens> popey, hmmm that's not it though
<sergiusens> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238798 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app doesn't work on mir on maguro" [Critical,Triaged]
<sergiusens> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798/comments/4
<popey> hmm
<sergiusens> seems to be mirclient
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lol
<popey> but i switched to SF and it still went black
<rsalveti> sergiusens: same issue we were discussion in phablet
<rsalveti> *discussing
<sergiusens> rsalveti, who's fixing? this clock app bug should be a dupe of whatever that bug is <- dpm popey
<stgraber> mfisch: and I think I've got the remaining bit implemented too (file generator importing from the public server)
<mfisch> stgraber: cool!
<stgraber> mfisch: now I just need to make all the bits work together and write the ton of test that this will all need :)
<mfisch> I'll catch up with the infra guys next week
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, ricmm and racarr are investigating a similar issue
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ack
<stgraber> mfisch: but in theory, I've now done everything I said you guys should do for your internal server, so you should just have to setup a server with the right config and it should all work (well, once I actually land that code)
<manornk> balloons: i think that this is problem You will also need to accept a host key on the device., and i have no idea how to do that
<mfisch> setting up a server is sometimes the hard part around here
<nik90> popey: can you try latest clock trunk in image 92
<popey> nik90: looks like it's not clock.. read up..
<popey> nik90: but i can, yeah
<nik90> popey: I did read, but I saw that you couldnt get clock to work on image 93 with SF..hence I thought may be it was not mir
<popey> gah, qtcreator is broken so I can't run on device
<nik90> popey: ur awesome build scripts?
<popey> ah yes
<nik90> ;)
<popey> nik90: white screen ☹
<nik90> hmm
<popey> nik90: that was clock from lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<sergiusens> popey, dpm nik90 there was a new qorganizer landing a while back, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238798 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app doesn't work on mir on maguro" [Critical,Triaged]
<sergiusens> my prev bt was wrong...
<sergiusens> desktop_file_hint param I wish you die now
<popey> oof
<popey> Program received signal SIGXFSZ, File size limit exceeded.
<popey> that looks bad mmmkay
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, but how?
<popey> sergiusens: trying to create a database in a read-only place?
<popey> or /tmp where there's limited space?
<sergiusens> dconf you mean?
<popey> pass
<popey> just wild guesses
<sergiusens> popey, my system was busted :-/
<sergiusens> popey, rebooting and trying in sf
<popey> k
<sergiusens> balloons, any luck with music?
<balloons> sergiusens, I got it to run
<balloons> well, I mean, it launches the click app, but fails to introspect it seems.. let me give you the trace
 * snwh is away: Away
<sergiusens> balloons, hmmm... did you run phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable?
<sergiusens> balloons, where's your branch?
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh, I was iterating, right
<balloons> man it's late
<balloons> i rebooted so many times . . .
<balloons> sergiusens, lp:~nskaggs/music-app/apfixes-for-mir
<sergiusens> balloons, branching now
<sergiusens> rsalveti, hey, this is what I get on sf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238798 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app doesn't work on mir on maguro" [Critical,Triaged]
<nhaines> I haven't been able to take a screenshot since build 83, I think.  It just hangs there.  Is there something I should be doing (or not doing)?
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, you'll see what happens. I might be missing something still. I grabbed the updated manifest, but perhaps there is something else I'm missing.. Ohh, now I see a wire protocol error
<sergiusens> nhaines, screencap is surface flinger only
<nhaines> sergiusens: makes me sad.  :(  But happy that I know the answer.  Thanks.  :)
<sergiusens> balloons, can you pastebin?
<balloons> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224373/
<sergiusens> balloons, if you reboot and in rw, you need to rerun the dbus probe thing again
<balloons> ohh I need rw ?
<sergiusens> balloons, nope, you shouldn't
<balloons> so I ran the dbus-probe right before.. look at the top of the stack
<sergiusens> balloons, sorry :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, I was with you on that being the issue trust me
<balloons> let me do try again from the top, heh
<balloons> sergiusens, no dice..
<balloons> we're really close, i'll pick this up again
<nhaines> sergiusens: is there any plan for a Mir screenshot capability?
<lool> mhall119: Hmm does ureadit work for you in latest image?
<lool> mhall119: I seem to get a blank screen
<sergiusens> lool, might all be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238798 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app doesn't work on mir on maguro" [Critical,Triaged]
<lool> getting no denials
<lool> log says:
<lool> virtual void OnlineAccounts::Plugin::registerTypes(const char*) Ubuntu.OnlineAcc
<lool> ounts ^M
<lool> sergiusens: removal of friends 0.1
<lool> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/0.9.3/uReadIt
<lool> .qml:8 module "Friends" is not installed^M
<lool> mhall119: so not ported to friends 0.2?  :-)
<sergiusens> ah
<mhall119> lool: not yet, no
<sergiusens> interesting
<mhall119> lool: my official excuse is that I'm using it to test negative reviews
<sergiusens> lool, so from now on we can't remove or break backwards ;-)
<lool> mhall119: ok, need to fix or hide it before release cause it's at the top of the suggested apps  :-)
<lool> sergiusens: well we can break until Thursday!  ;-)
<lool> j/k
<mhall119> ok, let me see if it's an easy fix
<lool> sergiusens: cjwatson has landed some framework checks in click now
<lool> sergiusens: clock isn't very talkative
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224428/
<sergiusens> lool, it's not an apparmor denial, it's a crash
<sergiusens> lool, just don't see that in the logs
<sergiusens> lool, roll back to 92 and it works (same clock app)
<sergiusens> lool, what's the deal with mediascanner?
<sergiusens> lool, run dbus-monitor :-)
<mhall119> lool: any idea where API docs for Friends 0.2 exist?
<lool> sergiusens: ah it tries to run /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<lool> sergiusens: somewhere
<lool> sergiusens: in click dir: Exec=qmlscene %u /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<lool> mhall119: no, but I bet ken would know
<mhall119> yeah, but he's hiding
<popey> oof, good spot lool
<lool> sergiusens, popey: Works after patching /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.clock/current/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop to use Exec=qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<popey> you need the %u for alarms functionality to work
<lool> popey: ok; sorry that was just for testing
<popey> sure
<lool> popey: it sounded weird that %u was first though
<lool> I guess it ignores the arg?  that wont work if it's not running then
<lool> sergiusens: ^ so you're landing this now?  :-)
<lool> I'm about to build, wont be in #94 I'm afraid
<lool> going to bed soon
<mhall119> lool: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/12/changerequest/
<lool> mhall119: EPERM for me
<lool> mhall119: I think we also need an archive of clicks to include to be updated manually
<popey> lool: how soon is soon? can we quickly push through a fix to clock first?
<popey> horrid to have a broken core app on the image
<lool> popey: I can schedule the build for when I sleep
<lool> but I wont be staying long
<lool> popey: Tell me how long you need to have it in the repo and I can schedule it for that + some margin
<popey> depends if I can find a qa person to push it through jenkins..
<popey> fginther: balloons you guys about?
<popey> lool: does it work with the %u?
<popey> i can test, actually my phone is rw
<popey> lool: even if I do update trunk, does the build pull the core apps click packages from there?
<fginther> popey, hey
<popey> fginther: do you know how trunk gets from lp to image as a preinstalled click?
<popey> thats sergiusens domain really
<lool> popey: where should I put the %u?
<lool> popey: before like it was or after like I think it ought to be?
<lool> popey: never set alarms
<nik90> lool: try after .qml
<fginther> popey, I know part of the process. there's a job on the internal jenkins that creates the click packages
<popey> it makes more sense after the qml yes
<lool> popey: I think sergiusens takes the .click from a jenkins, puts it on the appstore, then some cron takes it into our click archive; we might have to update the list somewhere to tell which click versions are vetted, not sure
<lool> or we trust store, probably the latter
<popey> i dont think all apps are in store yet
<popey> only some
<nik90> lool: even the music app has arguments after .qml.. although it is not %u
<popey> so they pull from jenkins for now as fginther suggested
<lool> nik90: how do I test the alarm stuff?
<fginther> popey, there is a job that generates a clock click package.
<nik90> lool: worse case scenario, we remove %u from the desktop file
<lool> nik90: Yes, I worked on the music-app file support
<nik90> lool: you cant test it
<nik90> lool: I dont know if the upstream EDS patch has been merged
<lool> nik90: something eds landed today
<nik90> lool: in that case, could you try creating an alarm in the clock app and see if it is saved properly
<lool> nik90: qtorganizer5-eds fixes for calendar-app is what landed
<popey> so it would be great if that eds change is in, and we can set alarms then we should have %u in the next build
<popey> so we can test alarms over the weekend
<lool> guys I'm sorry
<nik90> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/changes-notify/+merge/189487
<lool> it's much later than I intended to stick, and I need to wake up early tomorrow
<popey> lool: can you set the build for 2 hours from now?
<popey> or do you need to start it now and get some beauty sleep?
<lool> the eds change is:
<lool>   * Avoid emit signal item removed before query finish.
<lool> I've installed it and have rebooted
<nik90> lool: that's not the one..damn!
<popey> ☹
<nik90> lool: the commit is after that one
<lool> I've set a build for 0:42 UTC
<popey> thanks lool
<popey> nik90: can you fix the desktop file in trunk, and I'll approve, then we can ask fginther nicely to push jenkins?
<nik90> popey: I dont which one is the correct one
<nik90> popey: should I remove the %u?
<popey> well given alarms isnt in yet, there's no real point having %u in the command line for now
<nik90> +1
<nik90> popey: I will revert that commit then
<lool> nik90: I tried adding an alarm
<popey> lo ol had it working with "Works after patching /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.clock/current/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop to use Exec=qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml"
<lool> when pressing ok, it got cleared
<lool> I relaunched the app, list of alarms was empty AFAICT
<lool> this is clock-app output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224527/
<AskUbuntu> Can I watch YouTube videos on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/356946
<nik90> lool: that's because EDS change isnt in yet
<lool> Fail to start view ( Birthdays & Anniversaries ): An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.40" (uid=32011 pid=2871 comm="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene ubun") interface="org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.CalendarView" member="start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.28" (uid=32011 pid=2140 comm="/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-
<lool> Fail to start view ( Personal ): An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.40" (uid=32011 pid=2871 comm="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene ubun") interface="org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.CalendarView" member="start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.28" (uid=32011 pid=2140 comm="/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory 
<sergiusens> lool, popey one sec and I can get it in
<lool> popey, nik90: I dont know where the branch for that qt-eds thing lives; the vcs-bzr is incorrect somehow
<lool> popey, nik90: Just land the .desktop fix and file a landing ask for the eds thing
<popey> +1
<lool> Build is in 2 hours from now for the .desktop thing, unless you ping me before I'm in bed and then I'll kick it earlier
<lool> 'night!
<sergiusens> lool, did you trigger a build already?
<popey> thanks lool
<lool> sergiusens: no, scheduled in 2 hours
<lool> sergiusens: unless you tell me I may
<popey> sergiusens: he triggered for 0:42 UTC
<sergiusens> lool, enought time for it to get in
<lool> sergiusens: if you can land the click soon, give me a heads up
<lool> and I'll land the build
<lool> err start
<Saviq> slangasek, hey, tried to cross-build mir, got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6224536/ - what/where do we do to fix that?
<sergiusens> lool, if the MR goes in, it's soon
<lool> sergiusens: which one?
<sergiusens> lool, for the desktop file
<lool> sergiusens: url?
<lool> sergiusens: looking if I can kick it
<slangasek> Saviq: that's new to me, did these packages change in the past day?
<sergiusens> lool, fginther would know
<Saviq> slangasek, not sure
<lool> sergiusens: I can do too I think
<slangasek> Saviq: oh, nevermind, I was crossbuilding unity8 before, not mir
<lool> sergiusens: where's the mp though?
<Saviq> slangasek, yeah
<popey> sergiusens: are you fixing the .desktop file then rebuilding the click or do you still need us nik90 to revert the desktop change?
<nik90> popey: I am reverting it now
<popey> ok
<Saviq> slangasek, no one probably looked at those yet
<sergiusens> popey, no, I'm waiting for the MR ;-)
<popey> kk
<lool> ah
<slangasek> Saviq: the android-platform-headers package, built from libhybris, needs to be tagged Multi-Arch: foreign
<lool> ok, drinking my infusion
<lool> brushing teeth
<Saviq> slangasek, thanks, MP'ing
<lool> spilling toothpaste in infusion
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/revert-desktop-change/+merge/190772
<slangasek> lool: mint toothpaste, mint infusion, should be fine
<popey> nik90: that should be "Exec=qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml" shouldn't it sergiusens ?
<sergiusens> popey, affirmative
<sergiusens> popey, nik90 oh, no worries
<sergiusens> popey, nik90 that works
<sergiusens> sorry, tired
<nik90> sergiusens: np
<sergiusens> popey, nik90 fine as it is
<nik90> :)
<popey> hehe
<sergiusens> popey, gets remangled on click build ;-)
<popey> sweet
<popey> approved
<nik90> popey: that's how it looked before that commit which modified the desktop file
<fginther> nik90, popey, lool, building
<lool> fginther: ty
<Saviq> slangasek, actually... there's quite a bit of packages there http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/libhybris/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/control
<fginther> sergiusens, do you still need to clickify that?
<Saviq> slangasek, could you help with marking them correctly in one go?
 * Saviq doesn't grok the Multi-Arch: tags yet
<sergiusens> fginther, clickify what?
<lool> nik90: I see there's a bug logged for having to pass %u *before* the qml
<fginther> sergiusens, do you need clock to be built into a click package?
<lool> popey, nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1231558
<nik90> lool: yup
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231558 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "qmlscene prevents using default command line arguments after the .qml filename" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> lool: that's why we put it before the .qml
<lool> music-app takes a different approach by naming the args (--file=)
<lool>         Argument {
<lool>             name: "file"
<lool> etc.
<popey> lool: ooh, thanks
<nik90> lool: this feature is not critical..it can wait until next cycle
<sergiusens> fginther, just trigger it here once it lands in trunk http://10.97.0.26:8080/view/click/job/clock-app-click/
<lool> popey: seems like a workaround though
<nik90> lool: it is only meant for opening the clock app from the indicator date-time when a user clicks on an alarm
<nik90> lool: I need that EDS fix to land
<lool> nik90: Ack; yes, using URLs there make sense
<nik90> popey: who do I ping regarding EDS landing?
<popey> let me see if it's in the spreadsheet
<slangasek> Saviq: android-platform-headers, Multi-Arch: foreign; libandroid-properties1, libandroid-properties-dev, libmedia1, libmedia-dev, libhardware2, libhardware-dev, libhybris-common1, libhybris-common-dev, libhybris, libhybris-dev: Multi-Arch: same
<lool> nik90: ups
<Saviq> slangasek, thanks!
<lool> nik90, popey:  /!\  you need to implement UriHandler
<fginther> sergiusens, done
<sergiusens> fginther, everything is here: http://10.97.0.26:8080/view/click
<lool> nik90, popey: Otherwise you wont show the alarm if clock-app is already running and the user opens the alarm:// URL from indicator
<lool> it will just bring the app to the front
 * fginther has to step away for a bit
<dpm> nik90, popey, the EDS fix is scheduled to land in image 94
<lool> nik90, popey: Search for UriHandler in music-app to see how to add one
<popey> thanks dpm
<nik90> lool: will do..thnx
<lool> dpm: apparently it's not there
<lool> dpm: image 94 is the one I was about to build
<lool> latest eds upload doesnt' seem to have the right change
<lool> dpm: Albeit I can't check the bzr for it, not sure where it is
<dpm> lool, oh, I thought it was r15 on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/changes/
<Saviq> slangasek, rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/libhybris/ubuntu-multiarch/+merge/190773
<lool> dpm: Ah right I could check it now
<lool> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/changes-notify/+merge/189487 is what we need, it's merged at r15, and r15 is what the snapshot was taken from and is in archive
<lool> so all good
<lool> nik90: so that change is indeed going in
<dpm> \o/
<popey> sweet
<slangasek> Saviq: looks right to me
<nik90> lool: yeah I saw jenkins bot releasing that commit..so nice :)
<lool> but we miss the Urihanlder thing, and the alarms dont seem to work for me
<mhall119> beuno: uReadIt 0.9.5 fixes the applicationName
<rsalveti> slangasek: mind bottom approving it?
<mhall119> but it's been using accounts policy already, this isn't a new change
<rsalveti> slangasek: will merge and upload right after the multimedia stuff
<slangasek> rsalveti: I don't know what that means :)
<mhall119> beuno: if I can't use OnlineAccounts in uReadIt, I'll just unpublish the app
<lool> sergiusens: clock-app mp is merged
<rsalveti> slangasek: just putting that you approve the mr, just not top approving, so it doesn't merge automatically
<slangasek> rsalveti: I... don't know what top approving means either
<nik90> lool: did you test alarms with the EDS fix or without it?
<lool> nik90: I think with
<slangasek> rsalveti: so, well, I've approved the MP, hopefully that doesn't break anything
<rsalveti> slangasek: top approving is approving the top status of the MR, bottom is just when you add a comment and put that you approve it, but not approving the top of it
<lool> Upgrade: qtorganizer5-eds:armhf (0.1.1+13.10.20130917.1-0ubuntu1, 0.1.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1)
<lool> nik90: ^
<slangasek> rsalveti: oh!  I see
<nik90> lool: :(
<rsalveti> slangasek: great, thanks
<slangasek> rsalveti: I actually assumed that the overall MP approvals were handled by jenkins :)
<lool> nik90: see the paste I posted earlier perhaps?
<lool> ok, off now
<slangasek> (or by some related bot)
<nik90> lool: okay..thnx..gud nite
<popey> thanks for staying to help lool
 * lool &
<rsalveti> slangasek: no, you still need to approve it, jenkins will just merge it automatically :-)
<nik90> popey: I will try to contact renato and zsombi during the weekend (if possible)
<slangasek> right... so in the good old days, bzr / launchpad had CI that would automatically pick up MPs and approve them based on them having the right set of reviews
<beuno> mhall119, maybe you can, check with jdstrand
<nik90> popey: the whole alarm code was reviewed by zsombi who also implemented the alarms api. So there is no way it is a problem in the clock app
<rsalveti> right
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: although looking at lool's paste output above it seems like an apparmour issue
<mhall119> jdstrand: uReadIt uses OnlineAccounts and Friends QML plugins to share reddit article links, has done this for a while in the click store, can it continue to do so?
<popey> sergiusens: do you need anything else?
<nik90> jdstrand: Clock has policy group "calendar" listed to access EDS. However we get the following error message  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224607/
<nik90> jdstrand: any ideas why?
<Saviq> slangasek, ugh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6224617/
<Saviq> slangasek, that's when trying to cross-build libhybris
 * nik90 is off to sleep
<mhall119> nik90: dude, how late/early is it for you anyway?
<nik90> mhall119: 01:00 AM
<mhall119> oh, that's not as bad as I thought
<nik90> mhall119: it isn't, but just awfully tired
<Saviq> that's *nothing* ;) (same here)
<mhall119> well it's still 1am :)
<nik90> Saviq: hehe ;)
<nik90> I am done for today..bye bye
<popey> thanks nik90 !
<popey> have a great weekend
<nik90> popey: u too :)
<nik90> ofc everyone else as well :D
<sergiusens> popey, clock is already in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<popey> great
<popey> thank you sergiusens
<sergiusens> np
<slangasek> Saviq: thanks for finding these :)
<slangasek> Saviq: unfortunately, build-dependencies on specific versions of toolchains is not yet a solved problem
<Saviq> slangasek, np, I'll be your monkey for that, as I really want to get this going for me :)
<Saviq> slangasek, ah, so libhybris has to be built natively?
<slangasek> Saviq: well, you can manually satisfy the build dependencies
<slangasek> but you can't auto-cross-build it using sbuild
<Saviq> slangasek, right, got it
<sergiusens> slangasek, Saviq install on the schroot if it comes to it
<slangasek> yeah.. for something like that I would just do a manual build in the chroot, resolving the build-deps by hand
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-12
<stgraber> mfisch: test independent server using the code I wrote today: http://phablet.stgraber.org
<Saviq> slangasek, sorry to be pestering you - any pointers on how to proceed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6224905/ ?
<slangasek> Saviq: pass -d
<Saviq> slangasek, fails calling gcc-4.7 and friends
<slangasek> which is "bypass build-dep checks"
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> then, let's patch libhybris to fix that :)
<Saviq> slangasek, and then at the end "C compiler cannot create executables"
<Saviq> slangasek, I'm all ears
<Saviq> :)
<slangasek> Saviq: yeah, the source package needs some special handling in debian/rules... ifneq ($(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE),$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE)) // CXX=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-g++-4.7 // CC=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-gcc-4.7 // endif
 * Saviq does
<slangasek> (I'm assuming those are the right target variable names, if not, then season to taste)
<Saviq> slangasek, it's building!
<slangasek> \o/
<Saviq> slangasek, CC and CXX, FYI
<slangasek> ok, good :)
<Saviq> seems to have built, yay
<slangasek> very nice
 * Saviq proposes fix
<slangasek> fwiw there's definitely a problem with cmake and cross-building, native builds install to /usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH) and cross-builds install to /usr/lib.  so a lot of stuff I've been trying to cross-build this week has been failing at dh_install time because the files aren't in the right place
<stgraber> mfisch, lool: so just finished a test flash using a system-image server which imports from the main one, repacks the needed files and add some and everything looks good. The updates are recognized as valid by system-image-cli and the upgrader.
<stgraber> I just need to add tests for all that code and land it into trunk, probably on Tuesday, then I should be able to blog about how to run your own server (and some hints for porters)
<Saviq> slangasek, right
<slangasek> hmm, frustrating, my cross-built unity8 package is not displaying
<slangasek> makes it difficult to tell if the memory leak is fixed
<Saviq> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/libhybris/ubuntu-cross/+merge/190778
<Saviq> slangasek, any output?
<Saviq> slangasek, success, that started cross-building Mir now
<Saviq> ok... that was too fast
<Saviq> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224957/
<slangasek> Saviq: "output"?
<Saviq> slangasek, from unity8
<slangasek> Saviq: nah, the display is completely blank.  I was out of date wrt the archive anyway, so I just updated and have the display again
<slangasek> not gonna try to debug the cross-build itself right now, when I know cmake is currently a mess :/
<Saviq> slangasek, ah, k - if you ever see "cannot unblank display" - press the power button and it should come back again
<slangasek> it didn't :)
<Saviq> slangasek, after some time, that is ;)
<slangasek> heh
<Saviq> slangasek, upstart will respawn unity8 that will tell powerd to unblank
<Saviq> slangasek, that might take some 20s until you see something happening
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> 3am here, gonna go now...
<Saviq> slangasek, thanks for all the help, no doubt I'll bug you about this again soon
<Saviq> have a good w/end!
<Saviq> o/
<slangasek> Saviq: unity8 didn't die, it just didn't give any output.  as for mir, it's clearly trying to do the wrong thing by cross-installing python2.7, I'll have a look here
<slangasek> Saviq: g'night - you too :)
<iKillCypher> hummmm
<iKillCypher> developers ?
<iKillCypher> lol
<slangasek> Saviq: sigh, cross-building mir is going to take a while, the protobuf package is a total mess wrt multiarch... I wish somebody had bothered me about this /before/ the freeze...
<jdstrand> nik90: the apparmor policy has to be adjusted. can you point me at the failing click package?
<jdstrand> nik90: and also file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<slangasek> Saviq: of possible interest to you - won't be pushed to the archive until T opens: lp:~vorlon/ubuntu/saucy/protobuf/multiarch
<nhaines> Does anyone know when build 94 hits devel-proposed?
<athairus> I've just tried flashing the latest nightly to my Verizon Galaxy Nexus (toro), should it be stuck on the Google logo for a while?
<athairus> I've cleared data, cache, and system using an android recovery then flashed the system image using fastboot, followed by flashing a modified ubuntu touch zip
<athairus> flashed boot too, still stuck on the Google screen...
<slangasek> Saviq: ok, have gotten as far as cross-installing the build-deps of mir (using protobuf from my branch, and a systemtap that I've just pushed to saucy-proposed); then of course it fails in cmake configury (can't find boost), someone else will have to take it from there
 * snwh is back (gone 09:32:48)
<nhaines> snwh: well, welcome back.
<snwh> nhaines, thanks lol
<snwh> but i never left
<nhaines> lol
<lool> stgraber: Hey, it /looks/ like the latest cdimage wasn't picked up by system-image?
<Saviq> slangasek, thanks!
<nik90> jdstrand: The failing click package clock-app in image 94
<nik90> jdstrand: reporting bug now
<nik90> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1239073
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239073 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Clock app with calendar policy group unable to access EDS" [Undecided,New]
<omac> In Canada, the WIND Mobile network uses a frequency called AWS, with bands 1700/2100.  Do the current nightlies for Ubuntu touch located in  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/    support AWS?
<omac> My intent is to purchase a Google LG Nexus 4(mako) for 250$CA in the coming days, but want to ensure the UBUNTU touch will work with AWS first.  Wind Mobile offers unlimited mobile data for 33$CA/month.
<popey> omac: is that GSM?
<omac> My wife has a Samsung Galaxy S4 and it rocks, but I would prefer to get a phone model that Ubuntu Touch supports from the get-go.  From what I understand the better spec from the listed mako, grouper, maguro, manta is the mako and it comes with 16GB of storage.
<popey> yeah, i have the mako
<omac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AWS_devices
<omac> popey are you in Canada?
<popey> nope
<popey> UK
<omac> Do you use Wind mobile?
<omac> k.
<omac> I know in UK they use GSM.
<popey> Yeah, that's why I asked if Wind is GSM
<omac> We don't have GSM in Canada.  The GSM frequencies might be used for a different protocol in Canada.
<omac> I know that Galaxy S4 works on Wind Mobile.  My wife has it.
<popey> ah that's LTE?
<omac> yeah, it rocks.
<popey> I don't think we support that yet.
<omac> On November 23, 2012, it was confirmed that, through modifying device settings, it was possible for the device to use LTE Band 4 (AWS).[2]
<omac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_4
<popey> pretty sure a firmware updated undid that
<omac> I did get it confirmed at Wind Mobile that they do offer Nexus 4 devices with android that run on their network.
<omac> My question is do the Ubuntu Touch current images have support for modifying the phone to use AWS?
<popey> I dont think we've tested that. Not sure we have any developers in Canada
<popey> So I couldn't say it does.
<omac> Well let's put it this way.  LG Nexus 4 works on Android on Wind Mobile.
<omac> Wind Mobile in Canada is only AWS protocol.  Nothing else.
<omac> So if android has support for AWS built-in the LG-Nexus firmware, then ubuntu touch should be able to take advantage of it right?
<popey> I wouldn't speculate on that
<popey> Someone needs to try it.
<omac> I don't have 250$ handy to buy the phone to try it.
<omac> If someone had an LG Nexus 4 phone with Android installed and WindMobile Sim activated, does the ubuntu touch team have enough know-how to get the info necessary to make it happen and then send the phone back?  I could make the sacrifice, but I wouldn't be living with the phone until the ubuntu touch team returned it to me.
<omac> What's the physical mailing address to send this kind of hardware?  I'm not asking for a specific person's name, but it would be necessary to send it to someone.
<omac> From what I hear ubuntu is located in Isle of Man now.
<popey> No, we're all around the world
<popey> isle of man is just where the company is registered
<popey> I would recommend sending a mail to the phone mailing list.
<popey> see if anyone else has tried
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone join that team to subscribe to the mailing list
<AskUbuntu> Is there an 'offical' way to store date in uTouch-Apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/357126
<lucenut> Hey folks. Kinda struggling with ubuntu-touch on my nexus 10.
<lucenut> Is there a "Software Center" type place to get apps?
<ogra_> "more suggestions" on the applications page
<popey> lucenut: you need to login to ubuntu one account in system settings to reveal more suggestions
<ogra_> popey, oh, is that new ?
<popey> well, i mis-spoke
<popey> you need to login to be able to install
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> content should still be there
<lucenut> I have logged into ubuntu one. Just not sure how to get something like skype for instance.
<lucenut> I type "skype" into the search box and nothing happens.
<ogra_> you need to be patient ... (probably very patient) ... until someone offers it :)
<lucenut> Ah.
<popey> skype isnt yet available
<ogra_> (read: there is nothing more than you can see when expanding the "more suggestions" category)
<lucenut> So these "apps" are not the same programs that ran on other ubuntu?
<popey> the store on the phone is not the same as the ubuntu software centre
<ogra_> right, the phone does not have an Xserver (like android doesnt) ...
<ogra_> most graphical apps need X
<ogra_> (from the SW center i mean)
<lucenut> Anyone know if the developer preview will "update" into the real release after the 17th?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> ubuntu touch is kind of a "rolling release", you will constantly get updates
<popey> OH NOES! He said the R word!
 * popey emails omgubuntu
<ogra_> haha
<lucenut> My brightness goes half after about 30 seconds, then screen shuts off after another 30.
<popey> sounds about right
<lucenut> How can I change that?
<popey> power saving in action
<popey> not sure that's hooked up to the GUI yet
<ogra_> you cant yet (missing feature) ...
<lucenut> K
<popey> might need to futz around in the command line to do that
<ogra_> nope
<popey> ah okay
<ogra_> there is no mechanism to store such settings yet
<lucenut> Is this browser Firefox?
<lucenut> Or is FF available?
<popey> nope
<ogra_> nope, a newly written one from scratch
<popey> feel free to ask firefox for a port ☻
<ogra_> and no, FF isnt available
<ogra_> (yet)
<ogra_> :)
<lucenut> Is the "Messaging" app for instant messaging?
<popey> thats sms
<ogra_> we're only nearing the v1.0 release, i guess nobody will want to port before this is out
<lucenut> Ah
<ogra_> so they can rely on a half way stablke API
 * ogra_ bets 14.04 will have a good bunch of 3rd party apps too
<lucenut> Is there any instant messaging?
<lucenut> I typed "instant mess" and get nothing.
<popey> like msn/yahoo? no, not that I'm aware of
 * popey already has "instant mess"
<lucenut> IRC...
<popey> you should see my desk
<popey> not yet, I expect some of those to arrive after we release 13.10
<ogra_> friends offers some IM, doesnt it ?
<popey> not tried it
 * ogra_ neither 
<lucenut> Anyone know dual boot is going to be available? As it is I can't do much of anything.
<lucenut> The browser is OK.
<lucenut> The Facebook app is bad.
<ogra_> well, its the browser too :)
<ogra_> it is essentially the mobile website i think
 * ogra_ doesnt use facewbook, but the G+ app is like that
<lucenut> What do you do when something like FB is running in the smaller pane on the right side of the screen?
<lucenut> How do you make it fullscreen?
<lucenut> I haven't figured out how to shuffle multiple apps I guess.
<ogra_> you swipe from the right
<lucenut> Nope. I closed the other apps and opened just FB and it's stuck in the right side. Swiping from the right does nothing.
<popey> swipe in from right works if you have more than one app open
<ogra_> right. what would you swipe to if there is only one app
<lucenut> This is the only app I have open
<lucenut> I will need this dual-boot or the family will kill me.
<lucenut> I just tried this while on the road for a week.
 * popey installs 94 on grouper
<popey> well, updates
<popey> I properly love this new update system
 * ogra_ too
<lucenut> I don't think I like the music thing. Do lots of linux-heads feel the need to buy Britney Spears new album?
<Amarrero> Can I run unbuntu touch on my galaxy tab 3 10.1
<popey> lucenut: i might, for my daughter
<popey> lucenut: you can easily switch off the online components by turning off the specific dash bits
<lucenut> I would be more interested in being shown how to transfer MY music onto this device.
<ogra_> just plug it into your desktop
<popey> yeah, drag and drop
<ogra_> it should pop up a filemanager
<popey> \o/
<popey> eek, grouper just started flickering madly
<lucenut> OK, I just signed into a google account.
<lucenut> But the screen is so tiny now and it won't zoom.
<lucenut> Can't "confirm" it.
<popey> i like the new preview transitions in the dash
<B13B> did phablet just update for support of the nexus 7 2013?
<popey> B13B: no
<OrokuSaki> Going to swap qcom/media-legacy for someone elses... I think that is the best idea yet
<chiefw0tj> Did anyone else notice ubuntu touch slow down after the last update, or is is just me?
<RobbyF> yeah its using MIR now and hasnt been optimized
<OrokuSaki> when  did unity go to Mir by default? what date?
<RobbyF> build 90~92 ish
<OrokuSaki> rootfs... 10-10-2013?
<OrokuSaki> does that have mir by default?
<OrokuSaki> tablet charging right now.. oh that would be sweet
<RobbyF> oct 10th on devel proposed
<OrokuSaki> ahhh so not on release okay
<RobbyF> I havn't done much in the last few days so i'm not sure if it's regular release yet.
<RobbyF> but I'd assume its there.
<OrokuSaki> when it powers on I will see if surfaceflinger is running. =)
<OrokuSaki> yep.. its running
<OrokuSaki> flinger
<sbm> hi. can somebody help me with porting UT for S4 i9505?
<sbm> i have multiple error: messages on hardware/samsung/libalsa-intf/amix.c compilation. Like this: hardware/samsung/libalsa-intf/alsa_pcm.c:910:9: error: return makes pointer from integer without a cast [-Werror]
<sbm> cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
<JHOSMAN_> As is done compiling my QT project in order to have the executable? (to run from the terminal)
<chiefw0tj> Sorry...had to step away for a bit.  Cool, so the slow down is caused by Mir not being optimized yet.  Got it.
<chiefw0tj> I have pretty high hopes for this OS so far.
<JHOSMAN_> As is done compiling my QT project in order to have the executable? (to run from the terminal)
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119: ¿
<slangasek> JHOSMAN_: that's a rather broad question.  Do you mean a project created using the Ubuntu SDK?
<slangasek> ogra_: so https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/session-manager-touch/pulseaudio-expect-daemon/+merge/190788 is still marked 'needs review'... is that something you could merge / upload?  I don't have commit rights on that branch.
<avesnce> can sombody help with compilation UT for i9505 10.1? i have this error
<avesnce> hardware/samsung/libalsa-intf/arec.c:435:30: error: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Werror=sign-compare]
<avesnce> cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
<avesnce> this errors amount about 50
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, itr needs to go through the spreadsheet first ... i added it there
<Tassadar> ogra_: hi, are ZIP installers at cdimage.ubuntu.com deprecated, and system-image is the only way to install ubuntu touch now?
<ogra_> Tassadar, no, it is the suppreted and default way but the zip stuff should still work (we dont test it and dont really care for bugs from there since the setup is completely different)
<Tassadar> hm, okay, thanks, I'll try to switch to that system.img-based builds with my multiboot thingy then
<Tassadar> *those
<slangasek> lool: ^^ around?  can you approve this fix to the pulseaudio user session job in ubuntu-touch-session, so ogra_ can merge/upload?
<Tassadar> ogra_: one more thing, in system-image builds you don't use device's system partition at all, it is just an .img inside /data partition, correct?
<karni> Hey guys, I didn't expect anyone at this time. I urgently need to know (giving demo on Monday), does i18n.dtr work when launching the app from qtc?
<popey> karni: got an example app and language? I can try it here
<athairus> I'm having trouble getting the latest build (the 11th) to work on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus (toro). Anyone willing to help?
<karni> popey: yes, let me send it to you, thanks. in the mean time, I'm trying as well with Saviq
<popey> k
<avesnce> can somebody help me with build alsa for i9505 10.1?
<karni> popey: Sent it to you. What we did with Saviq was to put the .mo file in /usr/share/ , but that didn't seem to help (although I'm sure it's a step forward!)
<karni> Saviq: Can we move here? I'll be trying to make it work along as well, sent it to popey
<Saviq> karni, yeah
<Saviq> karni, yeah, so without .cpp - just put it in /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/domain.mo
<karni> popey: I tried to launch it like so: export LANG=ko; qmlscene --desktop_hint_file=.... soundboard.qml
<karni> Saviq: gotcha
<popey> ah
<Saviq> karni, and then i18n.dtr("domain", "foo") should work
<karni> popey: btw after you launch it, just press space. you should see translated "Thank you" into korean
<karni> Saviq: trying right away!! :)
<karni> I'm so happy you guys are here
<popey> Saviq is gonna be more help than me ☻
<karni> popey: I'm doing something wrong. And this is critical if I want to show off i18n at the demo, but yes, Saviq is also helping me out.
<karni> I'm basically fighting for one i18n here, and I think it's worth showing in action.
<karni> Saviq: sadly, I still see "Thank you"
<karni> text: i18n.dtr("soundboard", "Thank you")
<karni> karni@laptop:~/soundboard$ ls /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/soundboard.mo
<karni> /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/soundboard.mo
<karni> run like so: $ export LANG=ko; qmlscene --desktop_file_hint soundboard.desktop soundboard.qml
<Saviq> karni, let me try something
<karni> content of the .po file at the end is
<karni> #: soundboard.qml:58
<karni> msgid "Thank you"
<karni> msgstr "감사합니다"
<karni> If you don't see korean, ignore that. It's my screen/13.10 setup failing.
<karni> I see korean locally
<Saviq> yeah, I don't ;)
<karni> Saviq: I sent you the tar, in case you want to have a look. I'll try to regenerate the mo file.
<karni> the text shows up after you launch the app and press space
<karni> Saviq: this might be interesting, didn't see it before
<karni> actually, now it doesn't want to create a new .po file for me
<karni> changed my terminal, created .po file
<Saviq> karni, ok, so it works for pl
<Saviq> karni, LANGUAGE=ko
<karni> uhh
 * karni tries
<Saviq> karni, LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8; LANGUAGE=ko; LC_ALL=ko_KR.UTF-8
<Saviq> if you want everything
<lool> slangasek, ogra_: Looked good, approved/happroved/added to landing plan!  :-)
<karni> yeah, I tried from scratch and it didn't work. now trying your suggestion
<lool> slangasek, ogra_: Upload when you like to
<Saviq> karni, sorry, I always forget there's a bunch of those
<slangasek> ogra_: will you take care of this?  (Again, no commit rights on the branch)
<Saviq> karni, you can always verify you have stuff set up with `locale`
<Saviq> karni, now...
<lool> slangasek: Hmm we should fix this, core-devs should be able to commit
<Saviq> karni, problem is the text rendering is wrong :/
<karni> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228019/
<slangasek> lool: that is a losing battle that I have tried fighting for years
<karni> Saviq: I still see "Thank you" in my app. So I must have done something wrong.
<Saviq> karni, let me send you my .mo
<karni> this is how I create the po file: msginit -i messages.pot -o ko.po
<Saviq> karni, and don't export everything
<Saviq> karni, just run:
<Saviq> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=ko LC_ALL=ko_KR.UTF-8 qmlscene soundboard.qml
<slangasek> "the authoritative source branches should always be writable by the same people who can upload" - obvious to me, but never gets done whenever a team of people who aren't core-devs need a branch :/
<karni> Saviq: oh ok
<Saviq> karni, to avoid stuff breaking in your bash ;)
<lool> ogra_, slangasek: I'll update the branch and upload
<Saviq> karni, I'm doing this on desktop, btw, not on device - let me try there
<slangasek> lool: cheers
<karni> Saviq: hah!! check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228023/
<karni> Saviq: Me too, I don't "care" about the device, don't worry
<karni> I want to demo that part on the PC
<Saviq> karni, yeah, did you install the language pack, to generate the locale?
<karni> yes
<lool> slangasek, ogra_: uploded
<karni> Let me double check that.
<lool> *uploaded
<Saviq> karni, log out of the console and back in, and I'm sending you my .tar back
<karni> language-pack-ko is already the newest version
<karni> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> karni, btw, I use poedit to translate - it also generates .mo on save
<karni> oh, nice
 * karni awaits the tar, still not working here
<Saviq> karni, en route, you'll have both pl.mo and ko.mo there
<karni> Saviq: sorry to be a pain
<karni> Saviq: great
<Saviq> karni, you're not
<karni> You're really helpful.
<Saviq> karni, with that, and the .mo copied to /usr/share/locale/{pl,ko}/LC_MESSAGES/soundboard.mo
<Saviq> karni, ah and remember
 * karni copies
<Saviq> karni, you didn't have dtr("soundboard", "Thank You") in the qml
<Saviq> karni, but tr("Thank You")
<Saviq> karni, for that you'll need Binding { target: i18n; property: "domain"; value: "soundboard" }
<karni> Saviq: yeah I added dtr after I sent it to popey
<karni> dtr("soundboard", ..)
 * karni tries
<Saviq> karni, assuming you're using pl on your desktop - it should Just Work™ with pl translations
<Saviq> karni, and if you change LANGUAGE - it should do Korean
<Saviq> oh and now it even displayed correctly
<Saviq> karni, yeah, don't export LANG
<Saviq> karni, just LANGUAGE=ko
<karni> Saviq: guess what. Polish works, Korean doesn't. It must be some sort of support shortage?
<karni> Saviq: korean worked for you??
<Saviq> karni, rather the fact that locale isn't available
<Saviq> karni, sudo locale-gen ko_KR.UTF-8
<Saviq> karni, the bash complaints would suggest so - and I'd log out/back in for good measure
<karni> Saviq: 1. you're amazing 2. you're right.. rendering isn't good :<<
<Saviq> karni, unexport LANG
<Saviq> karni, or reset it
<Saviq> karni, just set LANGUAGE
<Saviq> karni, LANGUAGE=ko
<karni> Saviq: yeah, it's working now. just the rendering.. is, well. you saw it.
<Saviq> karni, it's good
<Saviq> karni, without LANG
<karni> oh
<Saviq> karni, rendering I mean
 * karni tries
<Saviq> karni, scrap your termina
<Saviq> l
<Saviq> karni, start again
<karni> yeah, lanched a new one
<Saviq> karni, and start with LANGUAGE=ko qmlscene soundboard.qml
<karni> WOOOOO
<Saviq> everything looks good then, as far as I can tell
<karni> Saviq: <3
<Saviq> karni, awesome
<karni> Saviq: You saved the i18n part of the demo
<Saviq> karni, happy to help
<karni> Saviq: I owe you a good drink!
<karni> Thanks so much for your time!
<Saviq> karni, no worries, kill'em'all there :)
<karni> popey: FYI with priceless help from Saviq and a few bumps, we pulled it off
 * Saviq afk
<karni> Saviq: haha, thanks!
<popey> I did nothing ☻
<popey> \o/ well done
<popey> good luck with the demo karni
<lool> popey: do you see the clock 1.0 app centered correctly on nexus 4?
<karni> Thanks popey :)
<lool> the 1.0 version seems to launch fine now, but it's not centered
<lool> I might have improperly cleaned local modifications
<lool> getting so many crashes since Friday
<popey> lool: no, bug filed
<lool> popey: ah I removed the clock, but it's no in appstore
<lool> lalala
<popey> wat
<lool> popey: thanks, was looking for confirmation before filing one
<lool> wasn't sure I had a clean install
<popey> bug 1239088
<ubot5> bug 1239088 in Ubuntu Clock App "Display of clock app is too wide and offset to the right" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239088
<lool> thanks
<popey> np
<lool> popey: to get a clean install, I tried to remove the click and reinstall it, but couldn't find it in store
<popey> yeah, some of the apps aren't in the store yet
<lool> popey: is it planned?
<popey> yes
<lool> ok, all good then
<lool> popey: thanks!
<popey> you kicking off 95?
<lool> popey: BTW, preinstalled clicks now listed in e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest thanks to ogra_
<lool> popey: not particularly yet; did you need one?
<popey> no, just wondered
<lool> I probably will kick one end of sunday unless something urgent pops up
<popey> ok, thats cool
<lool> so that we get fresh test results monday morning
<popey> i know music app guys are still beavering away
<lool> yeah; did the mega merge go in?
<popey> yes
<popey> more pending
<popey> bug 1239147 is bizarre
<ubot5> bug 1239147 in Mir "App preview is upside down and inside out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239147
<popey> i took my devices along to a lug meet today, took 5 mins for someone to break a device
<lool> oh yeah
<lool> mine break in 5 mn too
<lool> I tried location service for instnace
<lool> or just wildly pressing power button is pretty solid crasher too  :-)
<popey> hah
<lool> in the last week, I thought 3G wasn't working, but it turned up for the first time for me today
<lool> worked ok
<lool> but slow to fix
<Saviq> popey, lool, do you guys know anything about apport-retrace? I was wondering if it's at all supported to retrace with non-archive packages?
<popey> pass, sorry
<Saviq> pitti, if you happen to be around somewhen, you'll probably know ↑↑
<lool> Saviq: it's not supported
<Saviq> ;(
<lool> Saviq: actually
<lool> Saviq: maybe it is for our special PPA
<lool> Saviq: because we're copying the binaries after build
<Saviq> lool, which special PPA? daily-build?
<lool> Saviq: Yes
<lool> Saviq: it's special in that we copy the source + binaries built there straight into -proposed
<lool> Saviq: so the dbgsym debs must be there somehow
<Saviq> lool, I have dbgsyms
<Saviq> lool, but apport-retrace shrugs at them for some reason
<Saviq> lool, maybe you know how to make apt-ftparchive pick up .ddeb and not only .deb files?
<Saviq> maybe that's why it didn't like them - because they were -dbgsym.deb
<Saviq> and not -dbgsym.ddeb
<lool> Saviq: hmm maybe
<lool> Saviq: did it bail out or give you an incomplete bt?
<lool> Saviq: the only thing I know is that input is sources.list
<lool> so I'd try passing a PPA there just for fun
<Saviq> lool, said something about outdated dbgsyms
<lool> Saviq: I also know we're building our binaries in PPA, yet the dbgsyms show up at: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/u/unity-mir/
<Saviq> lool, yeah, might be something worth trying
<Saviq> lool, ah so maybe -dbgsym are only supported from there
<Saviq> lool, so yeah, PPA'd be supported, but not something that doesn't place the dbgsyms in ddebs
<lool> Saviq: e.g. telepathy-ofono is in a version only in PPA and the dbgsym are in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<lool> so maybe all devirtualized PPAs also upload there, but if the version appears in Ubuntu it overwrites them
<Saviq> lool, yeah, need a chat with pitti probably, then
<lool> Saviq: err the dbgsym are in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/t/telepathy-ofono/
<Saviq> lool, thanks for the clue
<lool> Saviq: so just a matter to force apport-retrace to take the dbgsym from same location
<lool> (it's a good surprize we have them when staged in PPA actually; I thought this whole story would only work if Launchpad was tracking this stuff)
<Saviq> lool, yeah, from *any* location, for that matter - but then, as I said, I *suspect* the s/ddeb/deb/ might matter
<Saviq> /away
<lool> Saviq: can you just build in daily PPA and mirror the dbgsym from there?
<lool> as to have ddeb
<lool> Saviq: can build you $something from bzr trunk in PPA now if you need one
<Saviq> lool, nah, that's fine thanks
<Saviq> lool, ultimately I can just install the dbgsym locally where the crash happened
<Saviq> lool, and no need to retrace
<lool> Saviq: yeah
<lool> Saviq: that's what I usually end up doing  :-)
<lool> need to try the -S of apport-retrace some day
<Saviq> lool, I was pretty successful with the retracer lately, yeah
<lool> cool
<avesnce> can somebody tell me where i can see those unavailabel pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VoiceCall https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HiFi?
<avesnce> those link from second porting guide, part Device changes/Audio
<meeeeee> hey. can anybody tell me, why my nexus 7 w/ ubuntu touch always hangs itself uf a few minutes after bootig?
<ahayzen> mhall119, ping
<ahayzen> Is the Jenkins bot down? it hasn't done anything for 30mins+ and got a strange error on one of my merges 'FATAL: hudson.remoting.RequestAbortedException: java.io.IOException: Unexpected termination of the channel'
<mhall119> ahayzen: sounds like it's down then
<mhall119> fginther: ^^
<ahayzen> '(pending - mediumtests-slave is offline )'
<mhall119> ahayzen: fginther will rescue Jenkins when he's around again, until then you should go enjoy your weekend :)
<ahayzen> mhall119, heh got lots of bugs to fix first :)
<mhall119> as long as you're having fun with it
<ahayzen> yep :)
<ahayzen> some really nice fixes for the music-app today
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> the music app is looking so nice these days, I'm loving it
<avence|jfltexx> yeh, i know c too bad... in alsa_pcm.c ... how i can cast -EINVAL to pcm pointer? pcm is struct
<lool> ahayzen: Right, this was a timeout to reach the slave, and it's now completely offline
<ahayzen> lool, :(
<lool> ahayzen: so no further jobs will pass  :-/
<lool> ahayzen: there's a planned outage of the internal canonical cloud where this runs
<ahayzen> lool, ah ok when is it expected to be back?
<lool> ahayzen: actually sorry, this outage was meant to be tomorrow evening, not tonight
<lool> ahayzen: Let me check with IS
<lool> ahayzen: down since one hour apparently
<lool> ahayzen: but doesn't seem anyone is around
<ahayzen> lool, yeah looks it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone-apps-jenkins-bot/+karma
<lool> ahayzen: can you see http://91.189.93.70:8080/computer/mediumtests-slave/builds ?
<ahayzen> lool, yep
<lool> ahayzen: anyway, I cant do anything about it (no idea how the slave is setup/run) and while I could escalate things to IS, I think this specific instance is NOT handled by IS
<ahayzen> lool, ok
<lool> ahayzen: so I feel bad to use the emergency number just to have IS discover that it's nothing they can help with
<ahayzen> lool, thts fine don't worry
<lool> ahayzen: what I'd suggest is that you run the AP tests manually on each mp
<lool> ahayzen: and foce it in
<lool> *force it in
<lool> I think I can force things in at the jenkins level, but it's simplest if you just bzr merge things you've tested
<ahayzen> lool, yeah we are running manual tests i mean we'll see if it up tomorrow then start manually merging if it isn't
<lool> ahayzen: I do expect turbulance in any case tomorrow due to this planned outage; it was meant from sunday evening to monday morning
<lool> Sun Oct 13 21:00 UTC - Mon Oct 14 04:00 UTC
<lool> and the end results /should/ be instances running as before IIUC
<ahayzen> IIUC....
<lool> if I understand correctly
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> too many acronyms :P
<ahayzen> lool, anyway thanks for looking :)
<lool> let me just mail the relevant folks in case they are addicted enough to open work mail over the weekend
<lool> I guess I wont help their addiction with this
<popey> We have awesome outage slots ☻
<ahayzen> popey, just before release?
<popey> indeed
<ahayzen> hehe
<anders3408> mhall119:  you here ?
<anders3408> mhall119:  i really need you, having a private question :)
<OrokuSaki> wonder if not having accept4 is causing hybris not to render my video decoder... guess I will add it and revert systemd and pulse patches and see what happens
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-13
<shaneo1> flashed my galaxy nexus today and touch jitters whats going on
<josh__> Hey guys, im not sure if this is the right place to ask for porting advice? anyway the build went fine, but ive got an issue with the kernel, and it results in a kernel panic: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0) Do you guys have any idea how to fix this?
<mhall119> anders3408: PM me, but I'm heading to bed soon
<mhall119> anders3408: or you can always email me, any time
 * mhall119 @ubuntu.com
<sgtmcc> is there a way to make the screen auto dim with UT?
<Benjii> Hi everyone
<teja> hello ubuntu
<Guest35483> can i install ubuntu on my samsung galaxy s4
<avesnce> may be. i have some troubles with i9505
<Guest35483> did u tried ? can i know the procedure for flashing ubuntu , please provide any links if possible , thank you !
<avesnce> it dont compile. in samsung/cm sources same ugly errors. thase count was about 40 but now it over 60((( i am upset
<avesnce> *those
<Guest35483> haha, thank you , i will also try it
<Sev3rino> Hello everyone.
<Sev3rino> I've installed in my N4 ubuntu touch, but I'm facing a lot of bug (clock, calendar e etc) is it normal?
<sm0x> Hey, does anybody knows when ubuntu-touch is dockable?
<popey> sm0x: convergence will happen next year
<sm0x> popey: thx for your answer, but is there a more accurate date?  for example 04/2014 ? :) Sorry for my impatience but i was waiting for this feature since Ubuntu for Android was announced (2012) :)
<popey> no
<popey> 14.10 probably
<sm0x> ok thx :)
<lotuspsychje> popey: any legit tablet on the market with ubuntu on yet?
<popey> lotuspsychje: tricky given we haven't released it yet
<lotuspsychje> popey: ok tnx for info mate, can't wait till it comes out :p
<popey> me too
<lotuspsychje> tablet with green on black terminal :p
<lapor> Hello world
<lapor> Is there anyone that can help me with flashing my nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch?
<lapor> I wanted to install it, but I got message that it take too long and that it cannot install it
<lapor> now I'm in CWM-based recovery v6.0.2.8 and i don't know what to do
<lapor> anyone active?
<avesnce> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<avesnce> adb push out/target/product/<codename>/*.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<avesnce> adb reboot recovery
<avesnce> does it work?
<lapor> now I tried phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup -d mako
<lapor> from recovery mode
<avesnce|jfltexx> do u mean download mode?
<lapor> On the nexus I went to recovery (with pwer and button down)
<lapor> now it says: Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<lapor> So I'll wait
<ahayzen> fginther, is Jenkins back working?
<avesnce|jfltexx> yes, its download mode. recovery with volume up  only. ok, wait
<fginther> ahayzen, yes, I think I just fixed the second issue
<ahayzen> fginther, wooo wht was the issue it was just like terminating ?
<fginther> ahayzen, the slave ran out of memory (from a runaway jenkins process). That was recovered about 8 hous ago, but apparently the node was left in a bad package state. that was just fixed
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks for all ur had work getting it back up :)
<ahayzen> *hard
<fginther> ahayzen, you're welcome. Now it's time to put in the smart work to keep it from falling down so often
<ahayzen> :)
<fginther> ahayzen, have a good day! Sorry for the outage, I hope things run better today.
<avesnce|jfltexx> lapor, can you get logs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Troubleshooting_.28janimo.29
<fginther> ahayzen, time to go make breakfast
<ahayzen> fginther, np ... can't expect 100% uptime :P .... just eating mine
<lapor> as soon as i read i'll let you know
<lapor> All of the logs?
<lapor> or android log?
<avesnce|jfltexx> setup log if exists. i not sure where it... may by syslog
<lapor> should i just copy paste it here?
<lapor> or should i upload it somehow?
<avesnce|jfltexx> to paste.ubntu.com, pls.
<lapor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230875/
<lapor> thanks for your help, by-the-way
<lapor> ok it finnished and I got this: ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way. Removing directory /tmp/tmpK7dLj9 Removing directory /tmp/tmpKjBL_V
<lapor> should I install Adroid again, delete all phablet-flash in Download and try it again?
<lapor> I tried what you wrote in the begining
<lapor> autodeploy.zip not found
<lapor> I'm going to delete all, install android and then try angain...
<divx118> Hi, anyone working on ubuntu touch with a device that has the omap4470 with powervr SGX 544 or something similar. I am looking for a good starting point to port it to Archos TV connect.
<divx118> Some info about the Archos TV connect can be found here http://www.arctablet.com/blog/featured/archos-tv-connect-review-part-1-specifications-and-unboxing/
<ogra_> divx118, the galaxy nexus has such a setup
<ogra_> (maguro)
<ogra_> well, its a 4460 iirc
<divx118> ogra_: thanks, that will do.
<hash_> hi
<hash_> i want to install ubuntu touch into Akash 2 tablet and I am facing problem - when it comes to <waiting for device> it reboots to android.
<hash_>  Re: i want to install ubuntu touch into Akash 2 tablet and I am facing problem - when it comes to <waiting for device> it reboots to android.
<Thraax> hey ^^ I'm just going to install ubuntu on my nexus 4 .. but I'm getting confused with all channels and support of functions
<Thraax> which channel has most support and updates like to (sms, phone, network, apps)=
<Thraax> ?
<hash_> anyone here to help
<hash_> ?
<Thraax> to official "ubuntu-system" are different channels... and i am no developer, just end-user
<Thraax> so i would love to use it as normal phone ^^
<lapor> I just managed to isntall it on my nexus 4
<lapor> i installed     phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<lapor> But I have some problem with carrier
<lapor> It cannot find any
<Thraax> yes devel should be developement channel... but i think it's not for common user
<lapor> So one should install stable channel?
<w-flo> as far as I know, devel is always the most recent version of most things ("daily" release), while stable is the latest "known to be good" devel image
<w-flo> but that might change after saucy is released next week, maybe stable will not get a lot of updates then
<w-flo> oh wait, that's actually wrong
<w-flo> "devel-proposed" are daily images, and "devel" is the "latest known good image"
<lapor> well on the status of nexus it says that sms/data/calls works
<lapor> but it doesnt find any carrier
<lapor> any help?
<Tassadar> lapor: doesn't it need sim card without pin code, or something like that?
<Tassadar> it was like that some time ago, maybe it should work with pin now
<lapor> how can i change sim card's pin to none?
<Tassadar> in android, or some other phone if you have it
<deiu> lapor, try this https://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin/
<deiu> not sure it still works
<deiu> at least you won't be forced to completely remove the PIN
<lapor> I'll try
<lapor> thanks
<Thraax> so you recommend "stable"?
<asterismo> hi  people
<lapor> I have no idea. I'm still strugling to desable pin onmy sim
<asterismo> is it possible to wipe android and install ubuntu touch?
<asterismo> it supports bluetooth mouse and keyboard?
<lapor> it is possible
<lapor> i am not sure if bluetooth even works for now
<asterismo> can i access an ext4 encrypted external sd card with ubuntu touch? android only supports FAT
<asterismo> like ecryptfs formatted sdcard
<asterismo> like ubuntu desktop
<lapor> there is bug in bluetooth. Screen gets black when you turn on the bluetooth
<makimac> lapor: you can disable the pin on an older phone, and then insert the sim in the android phone
<makimac> i couldn't disable the pin on my android phone too
<lapor> Problem is that nexus 4 uses micro sim and everybody else in my flat uses normal sim
<makimac> oh
<lapor> is there no way I can do that with ubuntu?
<lapor> the link that deiu gave me doesn't work
<makimac> lapor: try this http://www.groovypost.com/howto/android-disable-change-pin-code/
<makimac> but it is for android
<makimac> if it's not problem for you to go back to android os, disable the pin, then revert to ubuntu
<lapor> I'll see
<lapor> for now, there is a lot of bugs in ubuntu
<lapor> keyboard doesn't work
<lapor> but it looks and feels really good
<lapor> apps are quite slow when opening...
<joe_b> Is there an rss app for touch that syncs to the desktop?
<lapor> i tried shorts app, but i cannot improt anything and when I try to type internet location, keyboard doesn't work...
<Sev3rino> Hello everyone. I'm trying use ubuntu touch in N4, but I'm facing many bugs. Is it normal?
<popey> Sev3rino: there are indeed some bugs
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers has a good set of links to where you will find the bugs already reported, and links to report new ones
<Sev3rino> Thank you!
<Sev3rino> I'll check it.
<lapor> @Sev3rino: does the keyboard works?
<Sev3rino> @lapor many things doesn't work.
<lapor> I'm also runing ubuntu on my n4
<lapor> I just wanted to know that I'm not the only one :)
<Sev3rino> At the first installation many things apps(clock, calendar, message)
<Sev3rino> Yeah but I'll back to cyanogen because I can use my phone.
<Sev3rino> *can't
<lapor> sure me too
<lapor> I'll wait until the 17th of October
<Sev3rino> This will be the official?
<lapor> That's what I heard from omgubuntu and other sources
<popey> there will be some bug fixes before release
<popey> the image built now isn't the final one
<Sev3rino> great, but like message I can't send a simple message.
<popey> Sev3rino: what happens when you try?
<lapor> I belive it is going to be fixed
<lapor> I just hoped it is usable by now
<popey> can you be more specific about what is wrong
<Sev3rino> I touch and nothing happen.
<popey> in what screen?
<lapor> keyboard doesn't work, I don't know how to change my pin of sim to non, installed app - somethimes they are shown all and somethimes not...
<Sev3rino> I set up my accounts, but when I touch like "gmail" ask my login again.
<popey> so for gmail, the icon is simply a webapp, so I don't think accounts in system settings is integrated into that yet
<popey> lapor: there's a command line tool to change the pin of the sim
<popey> https://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin/ step 5 onwards
<Sev3rino> I want to send a message but I don't think intuitive. There isn't a button send a message or add a contact.
<popey> pull up from the bottom
<popey> in the messages app
<lapor> i don't have it on my computer (I have 13.10)
<lapor> bash: cd: /usr/share/ofono/scripts: No such file or directory
<popey> thats on the phone, not your desktop
<lapor> ouuuu
<lapor> hehe
<lapor> that changes some stuf :)
<lapor> So i have to go to terminal on my phone?
<lapor> but my keyboard doesn't work on the n4
<popey> it should.
<popey> or connect via cable and use "adb shell"
<Sev3rino> Yeah I'm there, but I din't understand how is work.
<lapor> I get this: bash: enter-pin: command not found
<lapor> i should unlock it, right?
<popey> lapor: not sure if the ofono scripts have moved, i dont have my phone nearby
<popey> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin
<popey> thats where it lives
<popey> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/ofono-scripts/filelist
<popey> cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<popey> ./enter-pin
<lapor> ok, I'll try again
<lapor> i get this: ./enter-pin [PATH] pin_type pin
<lapor> I should enter ./enter-pin 1234 (for example)
<popey> ./enter-pin pin 1234
<popey> i believe
<popey> https://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin/ step 6 has some examples
<popey> I have never had to do this myself
<lapor> i got: Enter Pin for modem /ril_0...
<lapor> i have indicator for the network
<lapor> will se if it works
<lapor> it works
<lapor> thanks popey
<makimac> congrats lapor
<pitti> Saviq: yes, as long as you have the corresponding deb and ddeb apt sources
<pitti> Saviq: e. g. the ubuntu-gnome guys run their own retracer with their PPA
<Saviq> pitti, is deb-src required for them at all? does it make a difference if they're called .deb or .ddeb?
<pitti> Saviq: deb-src isn't necessary
<pitti> Saviq: no difference with .deb vs. .ddeb, it just uses the -dbgsym suffix
<Saviq> pitti, right, so everything should work as I had it, let me try again and if I fail I'll pick your brains again
<Saviq> pitti, I obviously don't expect you to help me on your Sunday :)
<lapor> I have one question
<lapor> Keyboard doesn't work
<lapor> is this bug or is it just not working jet
<Saviq> lapor, do you seem to be able to tap /through/ the keyboard?
<lapor> nothing
<Saviq> lapor, i.e. are you interacting with the app when tapping on the keyboard?
<lapor> i don't know what you mean with interacting
<lapor> when I want to write a message, it goes up
<lapor> but I can't tap anything
<lapor> and I cannot close it
<Saviq> lapor, say, if you open the dash search (tap on SEARCH when in dash)
<Saviq> lapor, can you drag the dash to the sides through the keyboard?
<Saviq> lapor, should be working - if you can't get it working after a reboot, or find steps to reproduce, please file a bug against ubuntu-keyboard and unity-mir
<Saviq> lapor, but there also have been some fixes around this very recently
<lapor> it doesn't go over the keyboars
<lapor> i noticed that if i pres search in dash and want to to tap on the keyboard it opens apps that are under the keyboard
<lapor> ok, now it doesn't want to turn on
<lapor> ok id did
<lapor> :)
<lapor> and the keyboard works
<lapor> thanks
<lapor> ubuntu touch is getting better and better
<lapor> but now the carrier doesn't work
<lapor> will have to unlock it again
<w-flo> You probably have to unlock it on every boot
<lapor> probably yes. But not a problem since keyboard works now
<w-flo> I hope they add a pin GUI soon in the new development cycle.. :)
<Saviq> w-flo, it's actually there already
<Saviq> lapor, there should be an "Unlock SIM" option in the network menu
<w-flo> Saviq, oh! /me is surprised..
<Saviq> sure, that's not the target solution (it will show up on boot ultimately)
<Saviq> but no need to go into terminal
<Saviq> lapor, and yes, what you describe has been fixed already - you don't have the latest packages yet it seems
<Saviq> lapor, bug #1238637
<ubot5> bug 1238637 in unity-mir "Tapping on OSK does nothing once unity8 is restarted" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238637
<w-flo> Saviq, ah, it was added yesterday? that explains why I don't have it on 20131010   * SIM pin/puk unload menu & dialog notification.
<Saviq> w-flo, yeah, pretty recently
<Saviq> w-flo, and it will only be there *if* you have a locked SIM, btw
<lapor> last update is 20013-10-13
<Saviq> lapor, yes, that's today ;)
<lapor> but i cannot find sim unlocker
<Saviq> lapor, but yeah, it was merged on Friday
<lapor> ooo, ok :)
<lapor> it will arrive in couple of days
<Saviq> lapor, do you flash from devel-proposed or saucy-proposed?
<Saviq> lapor, otherwise there hasn't been an update since Monday or so, what with the switch to Mir by default
<lapor> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<lapor> i used this
<lapor> so devel
<Saviq> lapor, yeah, so you didn't get the latest and greatest
<Saviq> lapor, 'cause we didn't yet mark it "ready"
<Saviq> should happen early next week
<lapor> ok
<lapor> no worry or hurry :)
<Saviq> lapor, otherwise you can:
<lapor> as long as i can call and send sms :)
<Saviq>  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup
<Saviq> lapor, and you'll get the bleeding edge (hopefully not so bleeding anymore)
<lapor> but in the ens, what is safer for me
<lapor> I'm not a programer
<lapor> just an entusiast :)
<lapor> and*
<lapor> end*
<Saviq> lapor, devel is probably bleeding enough then :D
<Saviq> karni, how'd it go?
<lapor> ok
<lapor> thanks
<lapor> one more stuff
<lapor> i just noticed that i receive sms but it doesn't send it
<lapor> well on my phone i looks like i send it, but the recipient doesn't recieve it
<Saviq> lapor, if you can't find the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app please file one
<lapor> okey
<tvoss_> Saviq, o/
<Saviq> tvoss_, \o
<manornk> Hi, I i need tutorial for installing ubuntu-touch on my android device, but via windows?
<lapor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<lapor> is it not managable to do it in windows with this instructions?
<manornk> lapor: I jut can't. I can download .zip file, but anything else
<Saviq> manornk, it's not supported currently
<Saviq> manornk, you can probably do it through VirtualBox and a Ubuntu live machine
<lapor> just make a live usb with ubuntu on and install it that way
<Saviq> or yeah, straight with live should work, too
<Saviq> manornk, if you go vbox-way, remember to add the phone to USB devices in machine settings, so that it reconnects to the virtual machine quickly
<manornk> I have ubuntu too, but i can't manage it over that, i manage to get this
<manornk> On either Android version you must then enable USB debugging via Settings > Developer options > USB debugging. You will also need to accept a host key on the device. On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<manornk> Not this You will also need to accept a host key on the device. On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<manornk> i don't know to do that
<w-flo> I assume you should open a terminal and type "adb kill-server; adb start-server [enter]" into it
<manornk> but what about You will also need to accept a host key on the device
<w-flo> I think android will pop up a message and ask you about the adb connection attempt, you can simply accept it on-screen
<w-flo> If not, fine.. see if it works without that :D
<manornk> Ok, tnx to u all guys, u were more than helpful
<danielholm> anyone else having issues with latest images on Nexus 7? The screen flickers and the system freezes
<danielholm> wanted to ask before I report a bug
<Tassadar> danielholm: yeah, the same thing. Do you use multi-boot?
<danielholm> Tassadar: ok. no, did not even know that that worked
<Tassadar> it is the same for me, it is also much slower than before they switched to mir, but I guess that is expected
<danielholm> Tassadar: yeah, I guess so. works fine on Nexus 4, but my N7 is barely usable.. but we'll get there ;)
<Tassadar> one more thing - when I "adb shell", then run android-chroot and finally logcat, it shows spam of "Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger..." messages, is that the same for you?
<Saviq> danielholm, Tassadar, you might want to rm ~/.display-mir on the Nexus7
<Saviq> danielholm, Tassadar, it doesn't get much attention yet - and that will make you switch back to surfaceflinger after a reboot
<Saviq> unfortunately surfaceflinger support will not get much attention any more either, so let's hope we'll love the N7 more for Mir soon
<Tassadar> yeah, hopefuly. It runs really nice with surfaceflinger
<danielholm> Saviq: ok
<danielholm> Tassadar: I hope Mir will get better on it, since I like the project. Dont wanna run surfaceflinger ;)
<karni> Saviq: It is 1:52 AM Monday here. The talk and workshop take place ~4PM :)
<Saviq> karni, ah on Monday?
<karni> Saviq: But I feel confident about the workshop now :)
<karni> Yes, Deview takes place Mon-Tue
<Saviq> karni, ok great, I understood you needed it for today (Sunday, that is)
<Saviq> karni, cool, have fun :)
<karni> Saviq: I went to sleep after having breakfast at AM last night/"day" ;D
<karni> haha, thanks!
<karni> *at ~8AM
<Saviq> nice one
<karni> But the workshop is rock solid.
<karni> I need to stage 35 usb sticks lol :D
 * karni goes back to work
<Tassadar> are OTA updates from GUI supposed to work already?
<shaneo1> hi guys does anyone else have a judder / lag on their galaxy nexus with the latest install of U Touch?
<Saviq> shaneo1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1182930 maybe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1182930 in Mir "[mir] Galaxy Nexus rendering performance is too low" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> Tassadar, yes
<Tassadar> cool
<tygerlord> Hy there§! Does somebody work on crespo (nexus S) port?
<tygerlord> ?
<tygerlord> alone?
<tygerlord> so I will answer myself
<tygerlord> Yes I do,
<tygerlord> greats
<D4rkSilver> yeah patient peoples are not alive anymore... :(
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> tygerlord, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices according to that there's some work on it
<tygerlord> I'm loocking for news on crespo (nexus S) port?
<Tassadar> ...and because system-image uses recovery to update, I can make it work even with multi-boot, nice :)
<tygerlord> yes, I've trying to contact michaelevans but ni answer
<tygerlord> How I do answer to?
<shaneo1> have to agree the rendering is very poor
<tygerlord> bad manips...
<tygerlord> With adb on windows got strange chars
<tygerlord> ex ls command return: SWAP.swap  ←[0m←[01;34mboot←[0m  ←[01;34mdev←[0m
<tygerlord> [0m => don't know where this come from
<Saviq> tygerlord, windows is not supported, sorry
<tygerlord> does someone already use adb shell on windows with ubuntu phone devie?
<tygerlord> Yes windows not supported is ok, but adb should be  same on windows/ubuntu?
<saxin> If I buy the: "LG Nexus 4 LGE960" - is that the phone that is supported?
<Saviq> saxin, codename mako?
<Saviq> saxin, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_4
<Saviq> saxin, AFAIK there's no other Nexus 4, so I'd say yes, but try and make sure
<SonikkuAmerica> However, there IS another Nexus 7, which is not supported. Yet.
<saxin> Thanks for your answers guys
<saxin> :)
<Saviq> SonikkuAmerica, indeed
<tygerlord> yes thank you saxin.
<Saviq> SonikkuAmerica, I did hear people talking though, that it's gonna be tricky - nVidia there, IIRC, is not easy to work with
<Saviq> tygerlord, it's not about adb, rather what is sent through it
<Tassadar> new N7 is qualcomm, not nvidia
<Saviq> tygerlord, adb with Ubuntu Touch gets you into *ubuntu*, not android
<SonikkuAmerica> The 2013 Nexus 7 isn't fitted with a NVIDIA chipset AFAIA Saviq
<Saviq> Tassadar, SonikkuAmerica ok then, I must be mixing hw then, sorry for the noise :)
<tygerlord> ok, I will try with adb under ubuntu
<Tassadar> old one is nvidia
<Saviq> indeed - so it must've been about that one
<tygerlord> Thank tou Saviq, I will test under ubuntu
<Psyx3x> hola a todos
<Psyx3x> alguien me puede pasar una rom de ubuntu touch ?
<Psyx3x> para probar con un galaxy note 3
<OrokuSaki> Is there a way to switch back to audioflinger?
<OrokuSaki> probably not...
<OrokuSaki> I noticed the TouchPad has WebOS patches.... for alsa.. so I am going to patch by hand over to the newer alsa in Ubuntu Touch.. and then see what happens
<OrokuSaki> I think running audiod from webos messes with libc and gstreamer and pulse when it inits audio.. something to do with accept4.. So I am trying to find a way to get sound working without running audiod in webos
<OrokuSaki> They also patched gstreamer...
<OrokuSaki> Why would they do this? Because the firmware in my "Device" must conform to it????
<OrokuSaki> palm...
<shaneo1> if there is one thing I noticed when testing the music player is that it dont cut out when a phone call is incoming.
<ChlorideCull> Installation failed, is there any way to read the log to see what happened?
<ahayzen> shaneo1, please report a bug if there isn't one already
<shaneo1> ok ahayzen
<ahayzen> shaneo1, we don't have one under the music-app bugs but not sure which side has to solve this? would probably need some discussion
<shaneo1> i think it should be the telephony side, which should pause other media apps to allow for only incoming calls/ out going calls to be made
<ahayzen> yep i feel tht way too but will probably need to talk to someone who knows a bit more... i only work on the music-app
<ahayzen> popey, mhall119, have you this ^^ been seen before?
<shaneo1> raised the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239432 music not muting on incoming/outgoing calls
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239432 in Ubuntu Music App "Music fails to mute on incoming/outgoing calls" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> shaneo1, thanks :)
<shaneo1> your welcome
<shaneo1> my mother liked florence and the machines playing above my voice :-)
<ahayzen> heh
<popey> hah
 * popey tests
<daker> i believe android provides an API for listening to upcoming calls
<daker> so the app can just listen to the call event and mute it self
<popey> ahayzen: confirmed
<ahayzen> popey, :) is this something we need to solve or the dialler or the SDK?
<popey> I have no idea ☻
<popey> I would imagine the notification being triggered should send some kind of message "OK! Everyone STFU! Here comes a call!"
<ahayzen> yeah then we should hook in a pause the music
<ahayzen> *and
 * popey adds a task for the phone app
<popey> yeah
<popey> (and unpause)
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> should be simple enough from our side if there is an API to listen in
<LennonNZ> Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night (depending on your timezone)
<shaneo1> wouldn't want the CPU to slow down if it is listening in from the dialer side would it not be the norm for all apps with sound to have the listening API built in as standard.
<shaneo1> Can I just ask is the daily images we are downloading to our devices heading to be the final release on the 17th?
<mzanetti> is it already possible to take screenshots with Mir?
<sudo_> hello guys
<sudo_> can I install Ubuntu Touch on any tablet device which has CyanogenMOD installed?
<sudo_> does anyone have any thoughts?
<ignitiongtown> Hello will there be no more ubuntu-touch progress until there is a stable cyanogenmod for 2013 nexus 7
<mzanetti> sudo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<xprriau> hello! a question
<popey> xprriau: go ahead caller.
<xprriau> ubuntu phone will work on xperia u?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is it listed there?
<marcus_> I can't create proper appointments in the calendar-app
<xprriau> i cant find list :[
<popey> oof, sorry, wrong page
<marcus_> should I file a bug or is there already one open?
<popey> xperia u?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the right page
<xprriau> it isnt :( but maybe works with drivers of a similar phone or not?
<popey> Someone will need to port it
<popey> via the other page I mentioned
<Tassadar> .t pst
<xprriau> ok i investigate because i dont understand to much the meaning of porting but thank you so much
<Tassadar> (..wrong channel, sorry)
<marcus_> Ok, it is filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1235309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235309 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New calendar appointment contains dummy data" [Undecided,New]
<OrokuSaki> http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=6852&start=50
<OrokuSaki> openmax: omxh264dec: OpenMAX H.264 Video Decoder
<OrokuSaki> gst-inspect-0.10 |grep 264
<OrokuSaki> Don't seem to have that decoder
<OrokuSaki> gst-inspect-0.10 | grep omx
<marcus_> I dropped some video files onto my phone. Is there an app to play them?
<marcus_> Selecting the file in the file manager and then click on 'open' does nothing
<LennonNZ> on Ubuntu Touch where abouts are the APN/MMS settings stored..I run a service which has around 95% of all APN/MMS Settings for all the carriers around the world and would like to help out to implement the list into Ubuntu touch?
<loney_ath> hi
<LennonNZ> there is the mobile-broadband-provider-info package but it doesn't include any MMS Settings in it. and alot of the APN information is old/out of date
<LennonNZ> and very implete
<LennonNZ> imcomplete I mean
<LennonNZ> incomplete (got it right that time)
<loney_ath> can anyone answer me if ubuntu download on 17th is for all smart phones or just few
<w-flo> loney_ath, very few actually. 4 officially supported, but at least one of them is "best effort" only and currently in a very bad state (though it's easy to fix if they revert to surfaceflinger instead of mir on that device)
<daker> loney_ath: just for the 4 supported devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<w-flo> loney_ath, though community ports do exist for some phones
<loney_ath> thts bad.. i was too excited.. and 3 days in advanve the excitement is over
<w-flo> loney_ath, which phone do you have?
<loney_ath> motorola dext.
<w-flo> wow, quite "ancient" (4 years, heh) :)
<w-flo> I'm afraid we won't see ubuntu touch support for that device
<loney_ath> true... i was thinking of its recarnation.. like my old runs on ubuntu.and works even better than original
<loney_ath> old computer
<w-flo> yeah, I revived my old HTC Desire Z
<OrokuSaki> Oh... were using Mir..
<loney_ath> mir?
<OrokuSaki> yeah... I am trying to play a video.. =)
<OrokuSaki> mirsink
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, does mir work for you? (you're a porter too, no?) I had to patch mir for it to work and now there's a lot of flickering
<OrokuSaki> no mir for me
<OrokuSaki> what did you patch
<w-flo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1239160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239160 in Mir "[Touch Port] Exception: [dri]ver requests info we dont provide" [Undecided,New]
<OrokuSaki> neat, thanks!
<OrokuSaki> let me check my error
<OrokuSaki> Oh hell yeah!
<Guest42992> is ubuntu safe for my xperia z ?
<OrokuSaki> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'   what():  ver requests info we dont provide. key:
<OrokuSaki> that is my unity8.log
<OrokuSaki> w-flo is a bada**
<w-flo> oh well, it's time to go to bed now, uni vacation ends this monday .. i.e. today -.-
<w-flo> oh OrokuSaki so you have the same issue
<OrokuSaki> yep
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, maybe you can bug someone to apply my patch :)
<OrokuSaki> switching to your branch
<OrokuSaki> I just want to play a video
<OrokuSaki> I cant even play this old 380p video that is old school avi
<loney_ath> and w-flo.. u know about Sailfish OS?
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, video worked with surfaceflinger for me.. a few image releases ago
<OrokuSaki> From the Microsoft Plus Pack CD.. lol
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I only tested an mp4 vid though
<w-flo> hm.. I've heard about sailfish, but no deeper knowledge about it :)
<OrokuSaki> g streamer wants to find an h.264 codec and it says I don't have one
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, yeah, there's probably no h.264 included
<OrokuSaki> probably because hybris seems to have issues with my... OMX Decoder... I guess
<OrokuSaki> I can tell with logcat
<OrokuSaki> I have never ran with Mir... so.. kind of neat
<w-flo> there's a package .. mediaplayer-autopilot or something.. it has a demo vid in /usr/share/mediaplayer-app/examples (??? or similar).. copy that to /home/phablet/videos, then open the .mp4 in file manager
<w-flo> that one worked for me :)
<OrokuSaki> Maybe they want to restrict codecs.. That is what I started wondering.. for battery reasons.. mobile stuff
<w-flo> or maybe it's license/legal issues
<OrokuSaki> yeah
<w-flo> the avi I tried to play didn't work either
<OrokuSaki> Or what sinks will work... with gstreamer
<w-flo> anyway, good luck :) and about mir.. don't expect too much, it's pretty much unusable. no idea why. it seems nexus7 has similar (or worse) issues, so maybe we can expect some fixes after saucy release
<OrokuSaki> Oh.. so I am recompiling mir?
<OrokuSaki> that's cool
<w-flo> If you want to try mir, you should recompile it with my patch, yeah. or wait and see if it can be included in ubuntu
<OrokuSaki> do you have a deb or does it have to be recompiled
<w-flo> I have a deb
<OrokuSaki> hook me up
<OrokuSaki> wife is calling be back in 4.. grrrr!
<OrokuSaki> that will save a lot of time.. as I usually compile on my device
<OrokuSaki> but his looks huge
<OrokuSaki> guess I could use simplebuild
<OrokuSaki> but a deb would be GREAT. =)
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, https://googledrive.com/host/0Bxs9D2Kntc0kUW1GMm5NRWZVWTA/mir-deb/ :)
<w-flo> lots of debs actually
<w-flo> I usually compile using pbuilder-dist and it's SLOW for armhf. I think mir took a few hours using my old phenom 2 X4 955..
<w-flo> you still need the .display-mir file in ~ of course. so.. I hope it works using those debs, and good  night!
<OrokuSaki> @w-flo Installing debs!
<OrokuSaki> rebooting
<OrokuSaki> Oh.. he left.
<OrokuSaki> Sweet! Mir came up!!!!
<OrokuSaki> IT WORKED!
<OrokuSaki> And my screen is flickering.. just like w-flo
<OrokuSaki> And I still cannot play a video.. =)
<OrokuSaki> when it flickers this happens: E/libgenlock( 1399): perform_lock_unlock_operation: GENLOCK_IOC_LOCK failed (lockType0x2, err=Connection timed out fd=123)
<divxclub> OH wow , a lot of people in here. Anyone actually alive ?
<OrokuSaki> we all died
<OrokuSaki> Still getting: W/Adreno200-ES20( 1399): <qgl2DrvAPI_glEGLImageTargetTexture2DOES:3878>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<divxclub> hehe
<divxclub> I can see that.
<divxclub> Few months back I got excited about this OS, and things kinda stalled after Kickstarter failed for Edge. Now I see device may be not a reality but OS still in development and on time for April 2014 release.
<divxclub> Just a quick Q if possible. I see old NExus 7 is supported yet new with like 10x speed in CPU and GPU is not for now. Is there an onofficial builds that's compatible with new Nexus 7 out there ?
<amuva> I have Nexus 4 with Android 4.3 and my Ubuntu 13.10 or 13.04 can not see it when I connect it to USB. Anyone has same problem? It was working with Android 4.2.
<ignitiongtown> Divxclub : i have been searching for awhile i have found nothing i also have the 2013 nexus 7 flo
<ignitiongtown> There needs to be a cyanogenmod 10.2 because it covers android 4.3 which is what comes stock on the 2013 modle
<ignitiongtown> The 2012 is already ported because google realeased it long ago
<divxclub> I am running CM10.2 on Flo from day 3
<ignitiongtown> It was based on 4.2 instead of 4.3
<divxclub> But I see no relevance between Android port of diffirent os and Ubuntu Touch
<divxclub> In my understanding you can install Touch on anything that support Android but because of lack of support most things wont work
<divxclub> you may not even see anything because of Video drivers and support for hirez screen
<divxclub> I am just messing with flo in bootloader with some Touch instructions , let's see if I wont brick it
<ignitiongtown> I just installed multirom so i have stock rooted 4.3 cm 10.2 and firefox os.......without a back button lol
<divxclub> wow
<divxclub> so hold you have it on flo ?
<divxclub> Original os, CM and Firefox ?
<ignitiongtown>    Yup
<ignitiongtown> The only link is at #multirom on freenode
<ignitiongtown> Under flo it has a link to firefox os
<ignitiongtown> I thought it would be safer with flashing cm nightly i wanna help port it so i can help port ubuntu as well i have been a long time desktop user
<ignitiongtown> You can add any os you want my flo is 32gb
<ignitiongtown> He just got crowd funded on indegogo and released it for the 2013 ver 2 its the same guy from ver 1
<divxclub> the way i look at it, if you looking for original experience , run CM. If you looking for totally diffirent run Ubuntu Touch
<divxclub> and really I am looking forward to desktop expirience, I wonder if Flo is fast enough for that
<divxclub> I also have Galaxy S 4 that I want to try Touch on
<divxclub> But problem with SGS4 it's from ATT (i337) and it has locked bootloader
<divxclub> people did that loki trick but I have huge concerns about Ubuntu having this loki intergrated in to Touch .....basically a mess for now.
<ignitiongtown> The desktop is supposed to run on the ver 1 nexus 7
<ignitiongtown> Flo has a quad core 2gb of ram it has better specs than whats needed for 13.10
<divxclub> Do you know how exactly it works ?
<divxclub> let's say we have Micro USB port on both NExus devices
<divxclub> how Micro USB get's to let's say DVI monitor
<ignitiongtown> It will be ubuntu touch until you get a slimport adapter for hdmi or se display then it runs 13.10
<divxclub> aha
<divxclub> how about
<divxclub> dvi
<ignitiongtown> Slim port is the product google it its pretty sweet it does hdmi dvi vga and more
<divxclub> slimport -->hdmi---->dvi ? with 3 adaptors ?
<divxclub> oh i see
<ignitiongtown> It runs because of the otg micro usb system
<ignitiongtown> No slimport makes a dvi adapter
<divxclub> right right I heard about it, never used it myself
<ignitiongtown> So just one unless you wanna use multiple lol
<divxclub> got a link to one to look at ?
<ignitiongtown> I havent used it just read about it
<ignitiongtown> Im gonna use the micro usb for video and then bluetooth for keyboard and mouse
<ignitiongtown> That or a usb hub
<divxclub> http://www.kanexlive.com/slimport
<divxclub> i think this is it
<divxclub> made specifically for Nexus 7
<ignitiongtown> Ya its new tech i belive
<divxclub> So with that I'll be able to get Full Ubuntu to my monitor ?
<ignitiongtown> Ya
<ignitiongtown> Full desktop and the tablet should still work
<divxclub> I mean I am not talking about just mirroring the device I am talking about once it sees the monitor to change mobile touch to Deskot Ubuntu
<ignitiongtown> I almost got a ver 1 so i could use it on the 17th but ver 2 has better specs
<ignitiongtown> Ya look at ubuntu for android its the same concept but touch instead of droid
<ignitiongtown> Its on the ubuntu website
<divxclub> link it
<ignitiongtown> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<ignitiongtown> Has a vid
<divxclub> I just look on google site did they came up with new NExus 10 as well ? or it's old model
<divxclub> yeah I've seen that video, It's just a promo, nothing on installation and support
<divxclub> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<divxclub> this is main site for Ubuntu Touch with instructions on how to install, supported devices etc
<divxclub> does anyone knows exactly how this Ubuntu Touch turns in to Ubuntu desktop when connected to monitor ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-06
<^barry^> hello
<^barry^> anyone know how to connect my ubuntu touch to my ubuntu desktop?
<dobey> ^barry^: connect how? if you plug it in, it shows up as an MTP device.
<pdxwebdev> What is the menu called where you swipe downward and you get scrollable tabs saying 'battery' 'network' 'upcoming events' etc. is that the indicator menu?
<dobey> yes
<pdxwebdev> If I wanted to add another tab, which package would I edit?
<dobey> whatever one you create that adds an indicator
<pdxwebdev> I know about .desktop files and .settings files. does adding an indicator menu tab work similarly?
<pdxwebdev> I guess I'm just lost on how to even go about affecting indicator menu in any way.
<dobey> pdxwebdev: i don't know exactly, but i'm pretty sure that "adding indicators from your app" is not part of the sdk, and there is no intention to allow additional indicators
<dobey> iow, the notification icons is one of the huge problems on android, and the design we have for ubuntu is to try and avoid getting into that situation
<pdxwebdev> understandable.
<pdxwebdev> I think i'm looking to add a system indicator, not an app indicator
<dobey> what kind of indicator?
<pdxwebdev> I'm prototyping an authentication framework to be used on the entire phone
<pdxwebdev> So I'm trying to add a new tab to the indicator menu along side the "transfers" "network" etc.
<dobey> it would help when developing stuff, to not think of it as explicitly "for the phone" as such, given we are pushing toward a converged system
<pdxwebdev> This is something that would be baked into the OS, not an app you would download
<dobey> pdxwebdev: i'd suggest talking to security and design about what you want to do then
<pdxwebdev> I have been in contact with them and they requested a demo. So I'm just trying to put something together for them to look at.
<pdxwebdev> To see if they would be interested.
<dobey> personally, i'd suggest that an indicator is probably the wrong solution for whatever it is you want to do with the indicator
<dobey> (there are too many indicators already, really)
<pdxwebdev> I agree, but I do what to offer the user a quick way to  access this feature.
<pdxwebdev> As far as I can tell, the indicator pull down menu appears to be the fastest/most convenient
<pdxwebdev> I'm open to suggestions, however.
<dobey> well considering i have no idea wha tthe "feature" is exactly, i can't really suggest anything :)
<pdxwebdev> it would be a qr scanning mechanism used for authentication.
<pdxwebdev> So a web site presents a qr code. you scan it to sign in or register.
<dobey> presents the qr code where?
<pdxwebdev> on the site itself, instead of presenting a login or registration form, it presents a qr code. you scan that from your phone and poof, ur in.
<pdxwebdev> I wanted to place this in the indicator area due to the likelyhood of frequent use.
<dobey> that doesn't sound very secure or user-friendly to me, but it sounds like the place where you should be implementing something is in the browser itself.
<pdxwebdev> It's difficult to explain.
<dobey> the qr code is a second factor auth metchanism? so the user would scan the code presented on their pc, with the phone?
<pdxwebdev> correct
<pdxwebdev> It's very secure, when you compare it with username/password auth
<dobey> sounds like it should just be an app, and if a user uses a web site that uses such a method, they can pin that app to their launcher for quick access
<pdxwebdev> right, but what about authenticating for apps on the phone?
<dobey> then they'll need another phone i guess, to scan the qr code. otherwise it's not exactly a second factor auth mechanism
<pdxwebdev> sorry, I overlooked the 'second factor' statement. it would be single factor
<dobey> oh
<pdxwebdev> the qr scanning would be enough.
<dobey> then like i said before, the place to implement it would be the browser itself
<pdxwebdev> I'm implementing a portable identity.
<dobey> but i also think it's not very secure or user-friendly
<pdxwebdev> To auth inside and outside of the phone.
<pdxwebdev> Implementing in the browser would leave the user's identity in the browser.
<dobey> implementing in the browser is the only way to get the qr code out of the browser. unless you require users to have a second phone
<pdxwebdev> oh, yeah, I have another mechanism for that.
<dobey> or at least a mirror or usb-otg webcam or something
<pdxwebdev> It's clear to me that this needs to be below the app layer. I've already added an extra step to the welcome wizard, an icon in system settings, and now the last piece is the indicator menu.
<pdxwebdev> So I'll keep digging.
<dobey> i don't understand why there needs to be anything at the system layer for this. nothing needs to be in the welcome wizard for logging into a random web site that might implement this auth scheme.
<pdxwebdev> It's an identity management layer. basically turning your phone into the host of your social network.
<pdxwebdev> giving social structure to your contacts
<pdxwebdev> other features as well
<dobey> and what if i lose my phone in a taxi or something?
<dobey> just doesn't seem practical to me *shrug*
<dobey> anyway, late here, so i should go
<pdxwebdev> there are challenges. the cloud isn't perfect either.
<pdxwebdev> thanks for you suggestions. I'll keep trucking ;)
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> how will ubuntu touch be supported on the nexus 7 2013 version? any plans released?
<rigved> *how long
<oSoMoN> is it a known issue that the name "HERE" is incorrectly translated to French in the location indicator pulldown menu?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, there was a translation hint added very recently
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.3+14.10.20140925-0ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> ok, so it’s just a matter of fixing the existing translations, then
<ogra_> seems thats bug 1368838
<ubot5> bug 1368838 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "HERE needs translator comment" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368838
<jibel> oSoMoN, I already fixed the string and the French team reviewed it
<oSoMoN> jibel, excellent!
<jibel> oSoMoN, we need a new export of the lang pack I guess
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ecological Debt Day! :-D
<tetraquark1> Я здесь: Praha 6, Чехия
<mpt> Well, that was weird. I connected my phone to my PC to charge, and it got into an endless loop of restarting the phone every ~30 seconds, and “Unable to mount Android” and “Unable to mount Nexus 4” errors on the PC
<mpt> Got out of it by connecting the phone directly to power instead
<mardy> dednick: hi! Is there a way to know if a given PID has a mir connection open (what I need to know, is if I can open a trust session having this PID as initiator)?
<dednick> mardy: from an external process? no.
<dednick> mardy: best to ask in #unity-mir though. i'm not 100%
<dednick> #ubuntu-mir i mean
<dednick> mardy: ^
<mardy> dednick: thanks, I'll ask there too
<mardy> t1mp: do you know the answer to this (or do you know who could know)? http://askubuntu.com/questions/532516/how-to-change-the-font-style-of-a-listitem
<t1mp> mardy: I answered the question on https://askubuntu.com/questions/532516/how-to-change-the-font-style-of-a-listitem/532796#532796
<t1mp> mardy: unfortunately it doesn't help you much :(
<mardy> t1mp: that's anyway informative, thanks
<t1mp> mardy: if you look at the code of, for example, SingleValue, you will see that it is relatively simple
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi, I'm trying to see signals from the hub on DBUS, but i only see the ones on the org.mprisMediaPlayer2.Player interface. I don't see any from the hub itself. Shouldn't it use the com.ubuntu.media.Player interface ?
<t1mp> mardy: you could copy that code (and copy LabelVisual as well) as a base for your own component, if you decide to do that
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, hey there, you're looking on the session bus right?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes, i assume dbus-monitor uses that by default
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, I forget, but you can specify it with --session
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, confirmed with --session
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, confirmed the same thing or you can see the signals you need to see?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: dbus-monitor --session "type=signal" | grep -i media doesn't get any signal that is not from MPRIS
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: and from what i can see from the hub sources it should use another interface. is that correct ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, have you tried without a filter? you should definitely at least see a position retrieval periodically when playing media
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah it does
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: on what interface ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, forget offhand, let me look at the code
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, core.ubuntu.media.Service.Player
<mardy> Mirv: I added you as reviewer for https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1342031/+merge/237244, when you have a minute
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: so dbus-monitor --session "type=signal,interface='core.ubuntu.media.Service.Player'" shows signals for you when you play a video in mediaplayer-app ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, I've not tried any filtering before
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, have you tried without any filtering?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes, dbus-monitor --session | grep Player | grep ubuntu doesn't show anything (i can't really do without grep, there is too much noise on the bus)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, try without a grep once, see if you get Position back while playing music
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, i'll pipe it to less and look manually through the noise. but it's a good way to miss stuff
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: grep seems more reliable than my eyes
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes indeed, I just want to ensure that you're getting something
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, then we can try a filter
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: btw, i'm playing videos,not music, does that make a difference ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, well for this test try music, should produce the least amount of noise
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: playing music i get a lot of method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=core.ubuntu.media.Service serial=125 path=/core/ubuntu/media/Service/sessions/0; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties; member=Get
<nerochiaro>    string "org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player"
<nerochiaro>    string "Position"
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes, so that's correct
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, so now you've verified the interface
 * jhodapp brb
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, let's take a step back. what I'm trying to understand is what is behind AalMediaPlayerService::core::ubuntu::media::Player::set_playback_complete_callback in terms of DBUS signals
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: in other words, what is the signal we are attaching in qtubunt-media that comes from media-hub to signal the end of playback
<nerochiaro> ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, right, try watching for that with music once
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, it'll be easier to see
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i don't get it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, let me see if I can catch it for you
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: caught it ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, not yet, having an issue with media-hub on one device, trying the other
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, got it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, let me pastebin it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8507140
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, EndOfStream
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, i wouldn't have guessed that that signal mapped to playback_complete. where in the code you see that ? (so that i don't have to ask these kind of questions again in the future wasting everyone's time)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, it's no problem to ask, happy to help
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, one sec
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you're wondering where in qtubuntu-media this gets mapped?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, look in aalmediaplayerservice.cpp:77
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: what i see there is the point where qtubuntu-media connects to a callback called "playback_complete", but how do you know that playback_complete maps to the EndOfStream signal from DBUS ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, because of the media-hub-client
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, player_stub.cpp
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, the m_hubPlayerSession->set_playback_complete_callback() is calling the media-hub client library
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, that was the piece i was missing
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: the split of the hub between the server and a client lib
<jhodapp> exactly
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, just keep asking questions, I've looked at this a lot so I'm not sure what's not obvious anymore :)
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: will do. thanks
<jhodapp> np
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: so I think the problem I was chasing last week seems to be rooted in the fact that the EndOfStream signal is on the bus, but the client library doesn't seem to receive it
<gatox> kenvandine, hi, can i ask you for a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/display-errors/+merge/235037 - https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/account-detected/+merge/236313
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, it'd be interesting to put a debug output on the EndOfStream signal emission (server side) and on the client side
<kenvandine> gatox, sure
<gatox> kenvandine, thx
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i did that last week, and the client side doesn't get received. since i see it on the bus, i assume the debug output if I put it on the emission will be there
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i mean, there's no debug printout on the client side
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, now that's interesting
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, might want to ask tvoss about that since it's using dbus-cpp
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, might be a dbus-cpp bug
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, perhaps a race condition
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: it doesn't happen all the time, just when i destroy the Video component in QML and recreate it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes, sounds perhaps like a race condition indeed
<brendand> jgdx, i need to confirm one more bug fix then i'll try to see if i can find some repro steps
<jgdx> brendand, cool, thanks
<brendand> jgdx, maybe it has something to do with connecting from the wizard?
<jgdx> brendand, I can repro it consistenly by forgetting the currently connected one.
<jgdx> not sure the wizard is involved, it's pretty generic stuff (networkmanager)
<brendand> jgdx, yeah but just now i tried having created a new connection and it didn't work
<brendand> i mean it did work :)
<jgdx> err ;:p
<jgdx> kenvandine, that silo stops my krillin from bootin'
<jgdx> kenvandine, 20
<jgdx> is weird
<kenvandine> weird
<jgdx> brendand, you created a new connection, and when you entered previous networs you were connected to it. Forgetting it brought you back to previous or wifi?
<brendand> jgdx, yeah if you forget the network you are connected to then it goes to wifi, otherwise previous networks
<brendand> jgdx, i can either file a bug or you can rework the silo
<brendand> jgdx, not sure which one is faster
<mterry> kenvandine, if you have time for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-refresh-take-6/+merge/235720 today, I will give you a virtual hug
<jgdx> brendand, what ever you think is right. I think maybe this makes the branch WIP.
<brendand> jgdx, no - we'll do whatever takes the least amount of time - if you need to, discuss it with kenvandine
<jgdx> brendand, new bug then :)
 * mpt wonders why the latest devel image is reported as “Ubuntu 14.10 (r3)”
<mpt> Latest proposed, I mean
<jgdx> brendand, then we could have some text added to an empty "previous networks" as well, or change the behaviour of the "Previous networks" list item if there are none.
<brendand> mpt, what's the channel?
<brendand> mpt, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09?
<jgdx> mpt, ^ what do you think. If there are no previous networks, should the list item that opens the "previous networks" page be insensitive? Or placeholder text?
<jgdx> I can't seem to find that in the spec.
<mpt> brendand, “Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch) - armhf (20140929-030205)”
<ogra_> mpt, becaue it reads the value from files we can not change without breaking the whole infrastructure (and all packages)
<mpt> jgdx, ohhh, you caught me not following my own spec checklist — always specify what happens when a collection has zero items :-)
<brendand> mpt, system-image-cli -i
<mpt> brendand, in the terminal on the phone?
<brendand> mpt, yes
<mpt> LOL, it’s bent like a CRT
<mpt> Ah, I installed ubuntu-rtm/devel by mistake … I guess Mako isn’t an important target for RTM :-)
<brendand> mpt, yeah - retro
<ogra_> mpt, bug 1362496 ... there was also a more detailed explanation about lsb-release/os-release changes by cjwatson that sadly isnt in a public ML
<ubot5> bug 1362496 in base-files (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362496
<brendand> mpt, no i think that might be the right alias
<jgdx> mpt, do I win anything?
<brendand> mpt, yes that is the 'promoted' image
<brendand> mpt, it's the most well tested image for RTM
<brendand> mpt, which is not to say it's the one that works best :P
<ogra_> it definitely lacks fixes the newer image have :)
<ogra_> *images
<brendand> mpt, everything ok then or were you looking for a different channel?
<mpt> jgdx, you win a free spec update. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=246&rev1=245>
<mpt> brendand, yeah, I’m just bothered that when I report bugs I include the image version number but it seems … non-unique
<brendand> mpt, it's not unique by itself
<brendand> mpt, you need to include the device and channel too
<brendand> mpt, you can use ubuntu-bug on RTM if you specify APPORT_DISABLE_DISTRO_CHECK=1
<jgdx> mpt, yay
<popey> ted: your app startup app seems broken. on my device it's not showing any app starts newer than 4th sept
<ted> popey, Hmm, we should ping QA to see if they're still generating the results.
<jgdx> hey brendand, that prev network branch went through?
<cyphermox_> mzanetti: are you the right person to deal with qtubuntu, re bug 1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<cyphermox_> ie. making use of connectivity-api whether it's possible, instead of QNetworkAccessManager?
<cyphermox_> lpotter: hey
<mzanetti> cyphermox: he started today with us and timezone is Australia... but yeah, I think he's gonna pick this one up
<cyphermox> mzanetti: ah, that's why I didn't recognize the name ;)
<brendand> jgdx, not yet. going to do it now
<kenvandine> brendand, thanks!
<jgdx> brendand, thank you
<cyphermox> mzanetti: still, what are your thoughts on porting things to use connectivity-api instead?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: define "things"
<cyphermox> is it even possible considering the api requires indicator-network?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: scopes, apps
<mzanetti> -1
<cyphermox> care to expand? :)
<mzanetti> I don't like replacing existing upstream Qt api's with custom ones
<cyphermox> or you know, maybe let's take this to the bug report directly instead, so tere's a clear trace of decisions
<mzanetti> cyphermox: apps would need to #ifdef ubuntu everything related to network
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I don't either, but this is special
<cyphermox> are apps, being confined, even able to speak to NM via Qt to get the information?
<cyphermox> ie. is it done centrally somehow, or per-app?
<mzanetti> yeah, you should have only one QNetworkAccessManager per app
<cyphermox> that's not what I meant
<cyphermox> but if there's one per app; if apps can't access NM, it won't help them
<cyphermox> the purpose of connectivity-api is to have one trusted way to get connectivity information for any apps or scopes or whatnot rather than digging into the NM api
<brendand> jgdx, a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1377991
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377991 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[WiFi] Forgetting network from Previous Networks screen goes back to WiFi screen if the AP in question was connected" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> jgdx, now i'll sign it off
<jgdx> brendand, thanks!
<mzanetti> cyphermox: what do you mean with digging into the NM api?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: you need to get things from NM, via DBus, when you use QNetworkAccessManager to figure out whether you're connected and such
<cyphermox> mzanetti: security concerns were that there are tons of things exposed in the NM DBus API; so it's not supposed to be included in what apps can use
<cyphermox> mzanetti: however, connectivity-api is a "trusted helper", which does have the ability to speak to NM for you to get the information you need
<mzanetti> cyphermox: hmm... I don't know how that stuff is implemented in the backend, but seems to me like connectivity-service should be used as between QtNetwork and actual NM
<cyphermox> mzanetti: i have no idea how much this affects you
<cyphermox> connectivity-service doesn't appear to use QtNetwork
<cyphermox> (at least to my untrained eye)
<mzanetti> no, the other way round
<cyphermox> perhaps
<mzanetti> but again, I don't know how pluggable QtNetwork backends are
<cyphermox> but I haven't seen a connectivity-api bearer plugin
<cyphermox> if we had that in the first place, there probably wouldn't be this conversation :)
<mzanetti> heh, probably
<cyphermox> hehe
<mzanetti> well, lets see Lorn's verdict
<cyphermox> anyway, all good if someone is looking into it, yes
<cyphermox> fixing the bearer will bring good anyway
<tsdgeos> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/addi18ntr not into a release yet?
<renatu> tsdgeos, boiko and bfiller can help you with that
<tsdgeos> bfiller: ↑↑
<bfiller> tsdgeos: in a silo now
<bfiller> silo 3 on rtm
<tsdgeos> bfiller: cool :)
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Do you know from boiko if the ubuntu-rtm dialer-app failures got already fixed?
<bfiller> sil2100: I don't think they have yet
<bfiller> trying to reproduce them with our silo
<bfiller> sil2100: does it occur on krillin or just mako?
<sil2100> bfiller: those were reproducible on both mako and krillin IIRC
<sil2100> bfiller: we know krillin for sure, let me check if mako still
<jgdx> I'm an uncle, so later!
<Isotop7> is there anything i need to activate besides the notification in the system settings and the permissions for each app to generate notifications? Apps like facebook and gmail dont generate messages...i use a make device with dualbooted ubuntu touch.
<kenvandine> Wellark, how can i tell which context is the currently used one?
<dobey> Isotop7: did you sign into those services under "Accounts" in system settings?
<kenvandine> Wellark, i think it's failing to activate it, but no errors are thrown
<Isotop7> dobey: i activated notifications in the notifications menu and gave all permissions in the account menu...
<dobey> Isotop7: did you only log in to facebook through the app, or did you sign in in the accounts settings as well?
<Isotop7> dobey: im logged in in the facebook app and i registered my account and gave the permission to notify me...i could try to delete the account and resign it on the ubuntu....
 * dobey thinks there is a communication problem here
<dobey> Isotop7: if you open System Settings, and then in there tap on 'Accounts', is Facebook listed in the accounts?
<dobey> err
<dobey> is "Facebook" listed as a logged in account; not in the list of new account types you can create, that is
<Isotop7> dobey: i have a signed in account in the ubuntu account menu...
<dobey> ok
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina_: ^^
<ralsina_> Isotop7: inside the account in settings, you may see a " notifications" switch, you need to enable it
<ralsina_> Isotop7: facebook doesn't work currently (needs special magic credentials)
<Chipaca> was about to say, facebook still needs frobbing
<Chipaca> i don't know the particular frobbage
<Isotop7> ralsina_: i activated this also... why isnt it working? isnt it a problem that the developers just framing the webapps? wouldnt it be much better to build native apps? Are there any official apps which support notifications?
<ralsina_> Isotop7: I know at least twitter works because I use it :-)
<ralsina_> Isotop7: would I like to have native twitter apps? Sure. But we also want webapps to be integrated and support push notifications.
<ralsina_> Isotop7: do you also have a u1 account created?
<Isotop7> ralsina_: yes i have everything connected except flickr because i wanted to test the notifications :D
<Wellark> kenvandine: yeah, debugging with awe and cyphermox
<ralsina_> Isotop7: then I probably need the push client logs and the account-polld logs
<Isotop7> ralsina: ok...i didnt know that there were webapps which support a kind of api to generate notifications on a mobile phone...
<Isotop7> ralsina_: okay...do i get them via adb in the normal /var/log directory?
<ralsina_> Isotop7: well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but yes, in the end that works :-)
<ralsina_> Isotop7: there is a logviewer app in the store that makes it easy
<ralsina_> http://victorpalau.net/2014/01/08/ubuntu-touch-logviewer/
<Isotop7> ralsina_ : yeah im sorry for my lack of knowledge but i like to think positive :D
<Isotop7> ralsina: oh thank you :)
<ralsina_> Isotop7: I need to go get lunch, but please pastebin wherever and I'll take a look right away
<Isotop7> oh thanks :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: seems like NM or something is broken :(
<n-iCe> did the ubuntu phone os got stable?
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: RTM is out and already nice and stable
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: no it's not.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: cant it run on devices yet?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: there is no RTM release yet.
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> so it is not stable?
<n-iCe> I have a N5
<lotuspsychje> wel developer version seems stable for my n7
<nhaines> n-iCe: it's pretty stable if you stay on the promoted builds.  Either devel or ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<n-iCe> do you guys use it a daily driver?
<nhaines> I have an N5 too and except for lack of bluetooth support it's pretty nice.
<nhaines> I don't use it as a daily driver because there's no bluetooth and Unity 8 keeps locking up, but the Unity issue has been fixed, I think.  I need Android-only apps still for the moment though.
<popey> its my daily phone
<n-iCe> I use bluetooth a lot
<n-iCe> so no way I can use the ROM.
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: "there's a developer version that works well" isn't the same as "it's been released to manufacturers and is production ready."
<nhaines> n-iCe: with MultiROM Manager you can dualboot and test it out.  That's worth doing at least once.  :)
<n-iCe> I have, months ago
<nhaines> Design is very different now.
<lotuspsychje> different how
<n-iCe> is it?
<nhaines> Multitasking is better, indicator menus don't lag...
<n-iCe> is that design?
<nhaines> The app switcher is design.
<nhaines> Speaking of, scopes are very interesting now.
<lotuspsychje> and handy ubuntu app store
<n-iCe> oh is there an app store now?!
<n-iCe> is whatsapp ready?
<nhaines> It's a fullblown scope.
<nhaines> Whatsapp will never be ready.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Isotop7> epic fail :D
<Isotop7> if you want to run whatsapp, youll never gonna use ubuntu touch
<n-iCe> then it is not for me
<n-iCe> can't live without it.
<Isotop7> do think about apps like telegram or something like that :)
<n-iCe> how can you :p ?
<lotuspsychje> well at least ubuntu touch is safe to use
<nhaines> n-iCe: I've never used it nor do I care to.  Easy.  :P
<Isotop7> you have to keep in mind on what ubuntu touch is aiming on...
<n-iCe> nhaines: I bet is because of your country
<n-iCe> Isotop7: what is that
<nhaines> Once Ubuntu gets big, Whatsapp may follow.  But they shutdown the community port.
<Isotop7> n-iCe: https://telegram.org/
<n-iCe> Isotop7: people here does not use that
<Isotop7> i dont think it will ever be featured...they pursue people who try to build apis...they dont like open stuff....
<Isotop7> where do you come from? :D
<n-iCe> México, 99% of Mexicans use whatsapp.
<Isotop7> maybe these are just your personal pfer
<Isotop7> *preferences :D
<n-iCe> mobile phone providers give whatsapp for free
 * mhall119 finds the 99% figure dubious
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Isotop7> okay...i dont know much about mexico but this is very sad....
<Isotop7> in germany people use clients like whistle.im, telegram, threema or minor clients...
 * lotuspsychje thinks many users are addicted to their smartphones too much...
<Tassadar> that would mean 99% have smartphone
 * popey prints out and frames "18:51:57 < nhaines> Whatsapp will never be ready."
<n-iCe> 99% using smartphones of course...
<popey> [CITATION NEEDED]
<Tassadar> [ACTUAL SIZE]
<mhall119> as nhaines said though, only WhatsApp (now Facebook) can bring WhatsApp support to Ubuntu, or any other platform, and they've so far been very restrictive about what they allow
<lotuspsychje> Tassadar: even if people are poor, they got smartphone anways :p
<mhall119> even Android tablets and iPad don't have WhatsApp clients
<Tassadar> why do you even need whatsapp, to me it looks like just another proprietary IM thingy
<n-iCe> the thing is
<n-iCe> I need it :)
<mhall119> Tassadar: same reason people need Facebook, because that's what everybody they want to talk to is using
<n-iCe> ubuntu phone is just not for me :p, thank you guys for all the info!
<mhall119> n-iCe: sorry to hear that, but do keep an eye on it because someday it might be
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Tassadar> another ICQ then
<mhall119> Tassadar: basically, yeah
<popey> 11317622
 * mhall119 never actually used ICQ
<lotuspsychje> soon it might be the most popular mobile Os
 * Tassadar looks at jabber and cries
<popey> I used it in 1996
<ogra_> Tassadar, depends which country you are in ... whatsapp is the #1 messaging service in germany ... beating even SMS by factor three
<nhaines> I last used it in 1998.
<dobey> ICQ is a mobile OS?
<ogra_> (i dont use it either and i'm german ... but i read the stats)
<Isotop7> I think tassadar is right...everybody thinks he needs to use it because everybody thinks he needs to use it :D
<nhaines> dobey: first mass-adopted instant messaging software.
<lotuspsychje> dobey: lol i was talking about ubuntu touch :p
<dobey> nhaines: i know what icq is
<mhall119> Isotop7: there's some truth to that, the main benefit of messaging services isn't their actual capability, it's who you can talk to with them
<nhaines> Tassadar: do you work on the N5 community port or just run the build services?
 * mzanetti can't believe he still remembers his ICQ number from 2002
<dobey> 2002?
<dobey> noob.
 * mhall119 can't believe mzanetti started using ICQ in 2002
<ogra_> Isotop7, well, you use what your friends use
<mzanetti> haha :D
<Tassadar> mostly just run the server (I don't have to do anything to it, it is automated), sometimes I poke at it a little bit (like I fixed the backlight issue a while ago)
<ogra_> Isotop7, its a peer pressure thing
<mzanetti> well, can't remember when it actually was
<mzanetti> but yeah... at earliest 200 I think...
<Tassadar> 416623426 lol, I remember it too :D
<nhaines> Mine was 217XXXX but I don't remember it anymore.  I could probably figure it out  :)
<mzanetti> 2000
<nhaines> I vaguely miss using Trillian.  Empathey and Pidgin are great but I miss the emoticons.  :P
 * mhall119 remembers Trillian
 * popey hugs bitlbee
<mzanetti> +1
<nhaines> Tassadar: ah, I was wondering if there was anything I could do to kick the bluetooth stack on N5.
<Tassadar> you could fix it :x
<mhall119> I used Trillian up until I discovered Gaim (now Pidgin)
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !info bitlbee
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1+otr4-1 (trusty), package size 196 kB, installed size 665 kB
<Isotop7> meine meinung, ogra_
<dobey> i miss all the random "help me learn english please" requests on icq from chinese/russian girls
<dobey> yeah nhaines, fix it
<Isotop7> yeah...these times were marvelous :D
<lotuspsychje> and then all the underground icq hacking toolz
<nhaines> I don't know how to fix it.  But sometimes I'm annoyed enough to want to try anyway.
<Isotop7> billions and billions of aftermarket emojis....
<dobey> +++ath
<dobey> best hacking tool evar
<nhaines> Ha, those were the days.
<dobey> emoticons
<dobey> not emojis
<Tassadar> nhaines: I dunno either, I'd have to do research too
<nhaines> Is bluetooth at least working and stable on N4?
<lotuspsychje> and now the whole world is vunerable
<Isotop7> im so sorry, dobey :D
<dobey> and if you insist on being a faux japanophile, emoji
<Isotop7> it is nhaines!
<Tassadar> might be something stupid like missing config option or something entirely differnt
<dobey> nhaines: afaik yes, but i can't stand looking at the n4; i only use it to test things :)
<nhaines> Isotop7: good, because that's the requisite to me wasting time trying to fix the N5.  :P
<nhaines> dobey: N4 screens are potatoes next to the N5.  :)
<dobey> Tassadar: or probably some crazy driver thing
<dobey> nhaines: it's not just the screen. the phone itself just looks so fragile and too glossy
<Isotop7> dont talk about n4s...the back of mine broke saturday night...it looks awful....but i dont know how to port it to my samsung galaxy s4...so i have to use this little shitty brick with this damn nice ubuntu :)
<ogra_> it is october already ... before end of the year you will be able to buy an ubuntu phone ;)
<nhaines> ogra_: If they have working bluetooth I'll consider it.  ;)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: sounds promising
<ogra_> indeed they will :)
 * popey plays music on a bluetooth speaker from his ubuntu phone
<dobey> nhaines: are you in the US?
<ogra_> popey, ssshhh
<ogra_> !
<nhaines> Actually, I'm torn.  Obviously I want to support Ubuntu and help sales.  On the other hand, I want a convergence-ready device without buying another phone in two more years.  :P
<nhaines> dobey: I am.
 * lotuspsychje plays video's from popey's youtube app
<popey> "app"
<mhall119> "popey's"
<rickspencer3> is this the right place to log bugs for the sound indicator on the phone?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/
<ogra_> rickspencer3, yes
<dobey> nhaines: just fix bt on n5 :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<nhaines> dobey: I'll trade Canonical a fix for BT on N5 if they send me a krillin device for differential troubleshooting.  ;)
<Isotop7> so ubuntu touch is rather focused to release customized build to new devices then porting it down to the most recent devices?
<nhaines> Isotop7: Ubuntu's focused on getting the OS and SDK and APIs right.
<ogra_> Isotop7, it is focused on getting the first stable release out
<nhaines> Porting to any device is the manufacturer's job.
<ogra_> Isotop7, once where is an actual stable base porting will be a lot easier to handle
<Isotop7> okay...seems about right...
<Tassadar> and an updated guide)
<ogra_> the current prob with ports is that most of them were against quantal and never updated ...
<ogra_> once we have a stable base updating the docs, providing some scripts etc will be easy
<Isotop7> "was der bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht!"
<Tassadar> yeah, some xda people have attention span of a goldfish
<ogra_> especially for devices that are already supported by the AOSP tree
<nhaines> ogra_: should probably have a portpocalypse and clear up that wiki page.  :)
<nhaines> Isotop7: quite so!
<Isotop7> Tassadar: dont let them hear that :D :D
<Tassadar> they don't care
<Tassadar> ..at least not for very long <_<
<nhaines> hahaha
<Isotop7> lol
<nhaines> What I'd really like is Bluetooth HID support on my phone.  :)
<nhaines> Onscreen keyboards make me want to punch a kitten.
<cwayne> that escalated quickly
<Isotop7> wow...that must be a pain in the ass for you :D
 * Tassadar imagines on-screen keyboard where all the keys are differnt kinds of kittens
<nhaines> Tassadar: and the feedback sound is "mewr"
<Tassadar> all you type is lolspeak
<dobey> nhaines: i just want a hardware keyboard in the phone
<dobey> ah lolspeak
<dobey> "if you put 'lol' in as part of the name, then people will think it's funny"
<nhaines> dobey: I would very much enjoy a hardware keyboard.  I miss my T-Mobile G1.  :)
<dobey> this is how i feel about things like "lolspeak" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HicYNBTpK0
<dobey> how does one get the infographics stuff working again? my phone has said "No data sources available" for many weeks now (or months maybe)
<ahayzen> dobey, possibly this bug 1372502
<ubot5> bug 1372502 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "usermetrics stopped working some time ago due to wrong group for files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372502
<ahayzen> dobey, which was from this bug 1359022
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<dobey> why is that not even tagged for rtm, and still set to undecided importance? :-/
<ahayzen> dobey, there is another one for rtm i think...
<dobey> how many bugs do we need for the same problem?
<ahayzen> dobey, or maybe not
<ahayzen> dobey, somewhere between those two bugs lol
<ahayzen> dobey, ah i was thinking of this one bug 1374553
<ubot5> bug 1374553 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu RTM) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374553
<dobey> huh
<dobey> that bug is a lie
<dobey> it's not fixed
<ahayzen> dobey, i think it basically broke again? or something like that lol
<dobey> i see what the problem is
<dobey> my nexus4 seems to have the correct permissions
<dobey> so it was "fixed" for completely new installs
<dobey> but if you've already got an install that was broken by a previous update, the new updates don't fix the permissions on the directory
<dobey> ogra_, jdstrand: ^^ can we do something about that?
<jdstrand> the only way to do it in an upgrade is via some upstart job since postinst scripts aren't run
<jdstrand> perhaps there is already a job for things like that
 * jdstrand doesn't know
<ogra_> dobey, the vanishing infographics had nothing to do with permissions, the dir where it stores data was non existent for a few images ... nothing about permissions changed there (there was simply no homedir defined for the usermetrics user)
<ogra_> it was gone for about 5 images and re-added ...
<dobey> ogra_: that isn't true
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<ogra_> it is definitely true for 6 devices here
<dobey> ogra_: the broken images didn't remove it during OTA updates
<ogra_> they did
<ogra_> the mountpoint was gone
<ogra_> so the bind mount for the writable dir couldnt happen
<dobey> ogra_: then how do i have a current image with a directory with the wrong permissions?
<ogra_> after the mountpoint was re-added all devices here have infographics again
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> definitely not because of this specific issues
<ogra_> *issue
<ogra_> the most recent issue simply didnt have the mountpoint in the readonly image
 * dobey wish there was an infographics app to browse the data in the db
 * ogra_ vanishes back into the night 
<dobey> well, i didn't need to remount with rw to be able to chown, either
<tset> hi
<tset> I've just installed using this command: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --bootstrap
<tset> now I'm stuck at google
<tset> my device is nexus 4
<dobey> stuck for how long?
<tset> very long
<tset> 10 miutes
<dobey> try rebooting?
<tset> done that
<tset> any idea?
<dobey> reboot to bootloader and try again?
<tset> dobey: done that 3 times now
<tset> even tryed different versions
<dobey> tset: is this a new device?
<tset> no
<tset> my old phone. run perfectly with cm11
<dobey> flash the latest android onto it, let it boot up to the android start screen, then reboot to bootloader and try again
<tset> okej, I'll try that. thanks
<tset> dobey: it worked! love you man :)
<^Manu> Hi people. I just trying out Ubuntu touch on my SGS3. It
<^Manu> it's basically unusable, but it also says the binary is from mid last year.
<^Manu> wondering if anyone has any experience with this device, and if there are binaries that aren't over a year old...
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-07
<nhaines> !devices > ^Manu
<ubot5> ^Manu, please see my private message
<nhaines> I swear I'm going to remember that pip correctly in the future.
<^Manu> cheers, that's where i've been. but it's over a year out of date.
<^Manu> just thought people here might have some more up-to-date information or experience.
<nhaines> ^Manu: unfortunately not.  That page is where porting teams are supposed to be updating about their efforts.  And if they can't even bother to do that... well...  :)
<^Manu> reckon the experience has improved since mid last year? :)
<^Manu> my immediate reaction to ubuntu touch; please please for the love of god support a hardware back button! don't make me go back to the travesty of ios :)
<nhaines> Oh, it's an entirely new OS.  :)
<nhaines> Back button is mostly standardized at the top of the screen now.
<^Manu> 'mostly'
<^Manu> and i argue that's the exact wrong place :P
<^Manu> i'm right handed, the easiest access point on the screen is the bottom right. i'd be curious to see statistics, but i have a suspicion that 'back' is the most common action when using a phone by far.
<^Manu> i press back probably 100 times more often than i press the home key, but phones always seem to have home keys.
<^Manu> it looks good though, excited for an official release. december right?
<^Manu> is it native code throughout?
<^barry^> what is the ideal setup for running touch on Nexus 7 grouper?
<Kurt_> whats up honeybun
<compuspital> Hello everyone
<compuspital> I have many ideas but im not sure who I need to talk to.
<compuspital> Does anyone know?
<anpok_> compuspital: write them down for others to read, or turn them into reality yourself
<compuspital> okay, thank you, the thought behind some of my ideas is far too complex for me to write.
<compuspital> but i definitely can pass them along. One would be for hardware devices.
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: typo in https://github.com/sergiusens/network-test-session/blob/master/README.md in  netork-test-session
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Frappe Day! :-D
<popey> Saviq / mzanetti is there a plan to make the suspended app screenshots un-blurry?
<Saviq> popey, I didn't yet file that bug ;)
<popey> want me to?
<Saviq> popey, feel free
<popey> k
<popey> done bug 1378267
<ubot5> bug 1378267 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Suspended app screenshots are blurry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378267
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: i did the thing for mms, not sure if that was what you wanted hope it is
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: did you piggyback on yoigo or was it using yoigo?
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: not sure i understand the question
<tsdgeos> i sent the message from yoigo (our phone) to pepephone (Z10 phone)
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: you added an attachment to the 'Cannot send MMS from "Yoigo"' bug
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: ah, then it's all good ;-)
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: I guess you can try and send to vrruiz's number or viceversa to discard the fact it's not received on the target phones
<sergiusens> but I don't have a strong opinion; everything is fine from the last mile PoV
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: sure, but only being able to send mms between ubuntu phones is not what we want i guess :D
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: of course not :-) but the stack works fine if the target device runs Android > 4.x or iOS
<tsdgeos> i have not such devices at hand
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: I'm mostly sure it won't work on my 2003 siemens device as MMS was crap then
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: MMS is only good today because there are basically only two implementations :-)
<sergiusens> but the spec is really bad
<sergiusens> subject to interpretation everywhere and also half implemented by everyone
<tsdgeos> FWIW i have never ever received or sent a MMS
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: I know; over here it costs 0.50U$D per MMS... no one uses it :-/
<sergiusens> operators really messed up there with pricing
<sergiusens> and now they lost to all the chat apps around
<moP9h> hey guys, is there exchange in ubuntu phone or some plans for that ?
<TurkeyMan> some countries use MMS almost exclusively though.
<TurkeyMan> because SMS is no good for their languages.
<TurkeyMan> japan for instance, practically only MMS.
<dpm> seb128, is the template for u-s-s updating correctly in Launchpad? I noticed an untranslated "Downloading" string, which I can see in: plugins/system-update/PageComponent. return i18n.tr("Downloading"); - however, it does not appear in LP as translatable
<seb128> dpm, "lol"?
<seb128> dpm, is that a real question? no the template is not updating by itself for project with upstream translations enabled, you for sure know about that, we discussed it several times?
<dpm> seb128, I mean on the source package
<seb128> dpm, well, we don't use the source package template
<dpm> seb128, oh, I assumed that with the template being active in the source package it was being updated on upload
<seb128> dpm, "being active"?
<dpm> seb128, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> dpm, but no, u-s-s uses upstream translations, I'm happy to change to Ubuntu translations/import the template from the source package if we can though, would be less hassle
<dpm> seb128, there must have been at least an upload that enabled the template in the source package, so it should be doable. If I'm not mistaken, there is no need to change anything other than setting that "UseLanguagePacks: yes" thing in the package. I'd still perhaps ask if you could leave upstream auto-commits enabled, which should not affect the setup, but they help me quite a lot with the stats on http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<seb128> dpm, well, sure it's doable, you just recommended against that a few monthes back
<seb128> you said the new way was to use upstream project translations because of clicks
<seb128> which is why we did it this way
<dpm> seb128, I still recommend upstream translations for clicks. However, for .deb packages we've been migrating translations to touch language packs with pitti's help (where "help" is an understatement here :)
<seb128> dpm, great, let me change that then, going it's like 15 times we go through "pot needs to be updated", having it from the ubuntu built is going to make things easier
<dpm> seb128, sounds like a plan
<dpm> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> dpm, btw do you know what's the status of content-hub and translations?
<dpm> no, I've not been following it lately, let me check...
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/content-hub/trunk has strings and they are translated but it seems to still show in english in the ui for me
<seb128> I didn't try debugging yet but I can have a look if you don't know
<dpm> seb128, I think that's it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8514165/
<dpm> in summary, if I'm looking at the right control file, as it's in universe "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" still needs to be added
<dpm> seb128, bug 1378324
<ubot5> bug 1378324 in content-hub "Content hub needs to enable translations for its source package in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378324
<seb128> dpm, thanks, I've https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/content-hub/x-ubuntu-use-langpack/+merge/236286 about that, so it's all is missing and it should work?
<seb128> dpm, can you add the vcs to the bug? ;-)
<seb128> dpm, I still don't get how those work, the 14.09 translation page says it shared translations with trunk
<seb128> so I though langpacks would get the translations from trunk and things would work
<seb128> without having to have the ubuntu side import working
<dpm> seb128, done. Argh, I even remember now having seen your MP before
<dpm> seb128, right, but on the source pkg side of things, there needs to be an initial package upload with a template that is then accepted before sharing works
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks
<seb128> dpm, speaking of sharing, we still have evolution/e-d-s 3.10 in the langpacks, I approved the 3.12 templates but I think I did it wrong first and now there are a buggy one in the list, can those be deleted?
<dpm> seb128, then the other thing is that content-hub upstream doesn't have auto-commits enabled, so the translations can never be shipped
<dpm> *could
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/evolution
<seb128> dpm, the -3.12 seems wrong
<dpm> let me have a look
<seb128> dpm, also those had "share with upstream" enabled, which made the .mo not being imported, do you know why was that on? (at least wgrant said that's why we don't have .mo in the import queue)
<seb128> dpm, I did unbind the ubuntu/upstream translations, need to do a no change upload next to get an import
<seb128> dpm, not sure if we also need a change in langpacks for the 3.10 -> 3.12 domain?
<dpm> seb128, ok, fixed. I removed the *-3.12 template and I checked that the domain was correct in the template that I left as active (evolution-3.12). My guess (it was a long time ago) is that I enabled translation sharing with the upstream vcs imports we used to do (I'm assuming we no longer do?)
<dpm> seb128, that sped up the translations queue, where the translations were imported into LP directly from the upstream vcs import instead of requiring a source package upload and going through the imports queue
<seb128> dpm, oh ok, issue is that those imports are trunk only and we are not on current-gnome-serie
<seb128> so we import .mo that don't match our template
<seb128> or sourcecode
<dpm> seb128, ah, I see. Yeah, I remember now that imports bug that does not allow us to choose the upstream branch, only trunk
<seb128> dpm, I guess we have that issue in other GNOME components as well then :/
<seb128> since we don't follow their current serie nowadays
<dpm> seb128, as per changes in langpacks, I think the only thing we need is for the next langpack to be a full export to install the right .mo file
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, can you clean the wrong template on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/evolution-data-server/ as well?
<dpm> seb128, and as per the other gnome components, I can go through the templates, there are not that many sharing translations - If you can access that page, you'll see them https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+templates
<dpm> (you can click on the sharing column to sort)
<dpm> yeah, looking at e-d-s now
<seb128> dpm, thanks, I can look at the templates if you want
<dpm> seb128, that'd be great, as you know the gnome components best
<dpm> it's just a matter of unsharing them
<dpm> seb128, ok, e-d-s fixed
<seb128> thanks, and I'm going to do the template unbinding
<nerochiaro> bfiller: the problem you mention in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1377767 does it appear in the album title or somewhere else ? I can't find any place where that text is cut off
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377767 in gallery-app "Default "New Photo Album" text does not fit" [High,In progress]
<seb128> speaking of gallery, is that known that "new album" can't be renamed?
<nerochiaro> seb128: you can, it's just not very obvious. when you are in the list of albums long press on one of them, there's an "edit album" option poppingup
<seb128> nerochiaro, when you create an album, it put the cursor on the text, but typing delete/chars don't change the label
<seb128> you can edit the subtitle though
<nerochiaro> it totally does work here on mako with yesterday's image
<seb128> well, expect that it's covered by the osk and you can't scroll to see it
<seb128> doesn't work on current krillin rtm
<nerochiaro> seb128: i see what you mean, i get that when i type too much text
<seb128> expect->except
<nerochiaro> seb128: osk is in the way
<nerochiaro> seb128: please file a bug
<seb128> nerochiaro, well, it might also depends on the locale, I'm in french so by default the title is enough text to put the osk over the subtitle
<nerochiaro> seb128: yeah, and screen resolution
<seb128> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1378349
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378349 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "the osk is over the album subtitle text, in some cases" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nerochiaro, ok, "fun", editing the title works in english but not in e.g french ... is there any smart logic to place the cursor before "album" or something which could go wrong when the words are in reversed order?
<nerochiaro> seb128: i don't think so. i think the problem is really that when the text gets too long it will hide below the OSK and you can't do aynthing about it. I added this to the bug
<seb128> nerochiaro, no, the title issue is different, in french the title is "Nouvel album photo", you can see the title on top of the osk but deleting/typing char doesn't update the string on string, it just moves the cursor
<kenvandine> gatox, mterry: i didn't forget your reviews, yesterday was crazy, i'll do them today :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<mterry> kenvandine, no worries
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<gatox> kenvandine, thanks
<mterry> kenvandine, seb128 looked at it actually
<seb128> kenvandine, is that ok if I do a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/content-hub/x-ubuntu-use-langpack/+merge/236286 ?
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thanks seb128!
<seb128> kenvandine, yw!
<kenvandine> seb128, please do!
<nerochiaro> seb128: oh, ok, let me switch to non-english and try that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> nerochiaro, it's doing the same in spanish here btw
<seb128> so not french specific
<mterry> seb128, updated that wizard-refresh branch w/ comments
<seb128> mterry, thanks, sorry for keeping bouncing things back to you
<mterry> seb128, no it was appropriate!  :)
<mterry> seb128, though if design has any more changes, I'd like to do them separately  :)  They keep futzing over that design
<seb128> right
<seb128> mterry, I just wanted to have Jane's bug fixed in there :-)
<mterry> :)
<seb128> nerochiaro, let me know if you can reproduce/if you want a bug report about that
<nerochiaro> seb128: works for me in italian when running trunk. let me try spanish
<nerochiaro> seb128: you're on krillin though, right ?
<seb128> nerochiaro, yes, shouldn't make a different I guess?
<seb128> or might be due to the geometry ... in which case try deutsch? ;-)
<nerochiaro> seb128: do you have to click to start editing or does it go there automatically ?
<seb128> nerochiaro, I've to click, the osk it's opening with an "edit album" title but no osk visible
<bfiller> nerochiaro: when you create a new album, the editable text is not all visible
<nerochiaro> bfiller: hidden under the OSK ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: no
<bfiller> nerochiaro: create a new album
<bfiller> nerochiaro: and the text says "New Photo" and then "Subtitle"
<bfiller> nerochiaro: on the cover of the album
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, i was confused because it happens only on krillin and i was testing on mako
<bfiller> nerochiaro: strange it would be different, but yes I'm testing on krillin
<nik90> Saviq: curious, during your phone dogfooding time, did you find any bugs for clock-app other than the ones you already submitted? :)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: different screeen resolution
<nerochiaro> bfiller: also if I fix that in English it would still be a problem with languages that are more verbose
<Saviq> nik90, alarm didn't work for us once, but has been fine since, so no, nothing new :)
<nik90> Saviq: yay, cool
<nerochiaro> bfiller: and in any case if you type longer titles it will stll look wrong when you exit the editor and go back to it later, the first line will display but the rest of the long title will be still clipped
<gatox> seb128, i have updated both branches
<seb128> gatox, hey, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine said he was looking at those as well
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I'd make the font smaller to start, and perhaps the default text should just say "Title" or something brief
<nerochiaro> bfiller: fixing the initial state isn't terribly difficult, but it's a stopgap, there are a ton of problems with that album editor as soon as you type a bit more text, as seb128 was pointing out
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'll start with that
<bfiller> nerochiaro: understood, but at least the default state should be correct and visible
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ack
<seb128> nerochiaro, bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1378367 is annoying as well it also describe a way to get into a buggy "add to album" view when you need to force close gallery
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378367 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "The "add to album" screen should have an header by default" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> bfiller: regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1377298 the problem I see (with yesterday's image) is that when cropping the EXIF thumbnail isn't updated. So the gallery gets confused because you have a cropped picture and non-cropped thumbnail. I can't find the old thumbnailer in silo 6 as you said, but i'm sure it did use to regenerate the thumbnail properly upon cropping
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377298 in gallery-app "Cropping not working" [Critical,New]
<bfiller> nerochiaro: if we stop displaying the thumbnail in the picture view then it shouldn't be a problem, right?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: not in that specific case, but we still use the thumb in a number of other places and they all will be wrong
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i mean, you would fix the problem in the picture browser only
<bfiller> nerochiaro: right
<bfiller> nerochiaro: so the change for thumbnailer to use the exif thumbnail has been reverted
<nerochiaro> bfiller: so if i install the most recent image I will get the non-EXIF thumbnailer ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: in theory it should regenerate the thumbnail if the picture changes, but if I recall we don't modify the orig but create another photo
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'll test that. crop used to work just fine with thumbs we regenerated. changing the file should be picked up correctly.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: do you have the MR to use the full size image in the viewer for gallery? I want to get that in a silo
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/do-not-upscale-thumbnail/+merge/237314 approved and ready to go
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, did you ever get to ask tvoss about his thoughts on why the media-hub client never receives the EndOfStream signal from the server side?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yeah, i filed a bug for him with a minimal example, he's gonna have a look tomorrow
<jgdx> awe, ping
<awe> jgdx, in a mtg; will ping you when I'm done
<jgdx> awe, ack
<oSoMoN> greyback, hey, when you have a minute, could you take a look at bug #1375556 (especially comment #3) and comment?
<ubot5> bug 1375556 in webbrowser-app "top half of the address bar is hidden at startup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375556
<greyback> oSoMoN: your observation is correct, is something I'm just testing a fix for now. But for the unresponsive part, I've no clear idea yet
<oSoMoN> greyback, yeah, I’m mostly interested in the resizing of the window, the unresponsiveness is most probably on the browser’s side
<greyback> oSoMoN: really? Ok in that case, I hope to have branches up with the resize fix tomorrow noon
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, oh ok cool, I'll assign the bug to him then
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: thanks. and if he gets back while i'm off thu-fri please keep an eye on it in my place if you don't mind
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, sure thing
<oSoMoN> greyback, awesome, can you add a task to the bug for whatever component is affected and assign it to yourself?
<oSoMoN> greyback, and link your branch(es) to the bug report, if you don’t mind?
<greyback> oSoMoN: I commented the original bug number anyway (which is my bug) and added qtmir as affected.
<greyback> if unresponsiveness is separate issue, perhaps it would need a separate bug?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1378311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378311 in Media Hub "EndOfStream event not received when QML Video component is destroyed" [High,New]
<oSoMoN> greyback, thanks, yeah I’ll track the unresponsiveness separately
<greyback> oSoMoN: ok
<seb128> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1378384 as well is weird (header translations lost when switching to picker mode)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378384 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "The pick mode title/options show untranslated" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> nerochiaro, do you have any idea if something could unset the env or something when changing to picker?
<kenvandine> seb128, what does this mean?  "Landed without merging branch"
<seb128> kenvandine, that I got confused by the landing to rtm and utopic, set up the silo wrong so did a "force clean without merge or upload" to reassign a silo
<kenvandine> seb128, ok :)
<kenvandine> i was confused :)
<seb128> kenvandine, refresh
<seb128> it should be resolved
<kenvandine> i see now, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry about that :-)
<kenvandine> np :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I added a sync:ubuntu-rtm line in the googledoc thinking that it would upload there as well
<seb128> but it's the other way around
<seb128> and it imported the current rtm version in the ppa :p
<seb128> well, anyway, should be fine now ;-)
<nerochiaro> seb128: that's very odd
<nerochiaro> seb128: not really sure what's up with that one. as far as i know it's just the regular app launched with a different cmd line option
<seb128> nerochiaro, the command line option got deprecated apparently and it's doing smart mode changing when the content-hub is detected
<nerochiaro> seb128: hmm, i wasn't aware of that. even in that case, i don't see why it would lose track of the language
<seb128> nerochiaro, ok, funny, adding a
<seb128>     Component.onCompleted: {
<seb128>         i18n.domain = "gallery-app";
<seb128>     }
<seb128> in PickerScreen.qml makes it work
<seb128> nerochiaro, which is what GalleryApplication.qml is doing
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, he also confirmed it isn't translated when gallery is already running and it just switches to pick mode
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> that's interesting
<seb128> I wonder why setting the domain in onCompleted like that is even needed
<seb128> shouldn't it be set up in front?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> cyphermox, how much work is required for bug 1378102 ?
<ubot5> bug 1378102 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Activating an Internet context (APN) fails with NetworkManager[1356]: <warn> OFONO connection failed: (32) Implementation not provided " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378102
<cyphermox> not that much
<cyphermox> it's next
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'm trying to decide if we should wait for that or not
<cyphermox> for?
<kenvandine> apneditor
<cyphermox> I still feel it should also be fixed in apneditor
<cyphermox> it's quite easy to disconnect an interface before you activate a new connection
<kenvandine> can you comment to that affect in the MP?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/apneditor/+merge/237138
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> wait a minute
<cyphermox> this is specifically for the MMS APN?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> actually the one i had a problem with was the internet apn
<kenvandine> it activated the mms apn
<seb128> kenvandine, nerochiaro, it looks like the Loader loose the translation domain when the source is changed
<seb128> kenvandine, nerochiaro, if I reverse the check to load PickerScreen.qml by default and change to MainScreen.qml on import, the picker is correct translated and the normal mode not
<nerochiaro> seb128: so the first time a source is set, the translations are picked up right, but if we change the source they get messed up ?
<seb128> correct
<nerochiaro> seb128: that seems very odd to me because off of the top of my head we might already be doing this in other places and I haven't seen translations getting mixed up. But maybe I'm mistaken and all our loaders just load once
<nerochiaro> seb128: so we never bumped into this
<seb128> nerochiaro, yeah, I don't know, just saying what I see
<nerochiaro> seb128: would it be possible to have a minimal example of this ?
<charles> MacSlow, ping
<MacSlow> hey charles! what's up?
<charles> MacSlow, there's some kind of a sizing/clipping issue with the battery icons when indicator-power notifies the user of a low battery
<charles> MacSlow, eg, this is what gets rendered when indicator-power sends over an icon name of "battery-020"
<charles> MacSlow, https://www.dropbox.com/s/it39shabldcwn24/2014-10-07%2010.07.54.jpg?dl=0
<charles> see how the left and right ends of the battery icon are clipped off
<seb128> charles, you should turn off the ubuntu-shape there btw (set the "x-canonical-non-shaped-icon" hint to true)
<MacSlow> charles, two things I see being wrong there... first of course the clipping, secondly it should not use the UbuntuShape-masking (there's a hint that can be passed with the notification to avoid that)
<charles> MacSlow, seb128, https://pastebin.canonical.com/118327/
<seb128> charles, no 2fa on me to open that
<charles> looks like this is another case of notifications not handling the boolean type for "x-canonical-non-shaped-icon", so I'll make a patch to change that to a string as I did in i-datetime
<seb128> seems like a bug for MacSlow to fix on the server side :-)
<charles> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8515145/
<charles> seb128, the boolean handling is a server side bug IMO, but isn't urgent
<MacSlow> charles, the value for "x-canonical-non-shaped-icon" needs to be passed as a string reading "true"
<charles> I reported it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-notifications/+bug/1370641, it'll keep
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370641 in unity-notifications "boolean hints don't support boolean arguments" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> brendand, hey, was the failure to boot issue resolved? I tried to get through fourteen pages of log, but I failed. :s
<MacSlow> charles, why the clipping is happening I can't say off the top of my head
<brendand> jgdx, not quite yet. another silo has to land first
<jgdx> brendand, ack. Thanks for following that up.
<seb128> MacSlow, why is that a string rather than a boolean?
<seb128> nerochiaro, no, I can't reproduce with a small testcase, not sure what gallery is doing to unset the domain
<seb128> nerochiaro, the workaround I described in the bug works though, if nobody has slots to debug properly we could add that one for rtm and see later
<charles> MacSlow, want me to file a unity-notifications bug for you wrt the clipping?
<MacSlow> seb128, charles: that's because in the past requirements for some hints changed (sometimes back and forth) and staying with strings made changes simpler... causing fewer places to touch.
<MacSlow> charles, it's not unity-notifications I bet, which is the backend...
<MacSlow> charles, but let me quickly check something...
<MacSlow> charles, *sigh* I can't test it right now... my dbus and/or upstart is messed up somehow... need to sort that out first
<charles> MacSlow, if unity-notifications isn't the place for this, could you file a ticket for the right people/components
<MacSlow> charles, it's unity8 btw... the notification-renderer (frontend) is a plugin there
<charles> MacSlow, seb128: FWIW, still clips even with the string version of non-shaped-icon: https://www.dropbox.com/s/46h0chkisqsznjn/2014-10-07%2010.33.30.jpg?dl=0
<MacSlow> charles, I'll look into this tomorrow... this is very odd... I've never seen clipping errors like these before for any icon/image
<nerochiaro> seb128: what's the bug number again ?
<charles> MacSlow, thanks
<seb128> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1378384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378384 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "The pick mode title/options show untranslated" [High,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> charles, btw... just wondering... should the "Ok"-button there not use "x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint"?
<charles> MacSlow, hmm... that's not what the Notifications UX doc indicates, but I wonder if that's an oversight
<charles> MacSlow, I'll ask James
<charles> MacSlow, thanks for suggesting that
<MacSlow> charles, better ask to check... I recall examples were most of the time at least the positive action was meant to be tinted
<charles> MacSlow, confirmed, confirmations should get the affirmative tint
<MacSlow> charles, 1 : 0 for the gut-feeling :)
<charles> :)
<charles> MacSlow, I filed a LP ticket for that clipping issue, bug #1378417
<ubot5> bug 1378417 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Icon clipping in notification-renderer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378417
<MacSlow> charles, ok thx!
<nerochiaro> bfiller: all is well with cropping in the latest image. looks like the problem was really in the EXIF thumbnails not getting updated
<Dinesh_> Hey guys
<Dinesh_> Any one?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok
<popey> !ask | Dinesh_
<ubot5> Dinesh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dinesh_> Is it possible to port ubuntu touch for micromax canvas 2 plus?
<popey> Dinesh_: we have an (outdated) porting guide linked in the /topic
<holymac_> when is the ubuntu touch coming out?
<Isotop7> its not officially released but you can test it on several devices or in an emulator.
<Isotop7> later this year, a few manufacturers will release smartphones with ubuntu touch. So its likely to be officially published also later this year, holymac_
<holymac_> i wanna buy one right now!!!
<kenvandine> holymac_, works well on a nexus 4 :)
<Isotop7> we all want that, but there is still some develoment and customizing to do...
<genii> holymac_: Meizu MX4 will be coming with it, and it has also been seen running on the BQ Aquarius
<holymac_> Meizu MX4 is going on sale in Sept 22 and has a deliver time of October?
<genii> I think more like Dec, but could be earlier
<seb128> kenvandine, gatox updated his code to use qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity but forgot the depends, you need to install that for testing
<kenvandine> seb128, i have it installed
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, so that warning is weird
<kenvandine> it says the NetworkingStatus compoment can't be created
<seb128> hum
<kenvandine> i think he needs to use a connection
<gatox> seb128, which dependency? isn't that part of the sdk?
<kenvandine> gatox, NetworkingStatus isn't creatable
<kenvandine> i think you need to use  a Connection
<gatox> kenvandine, i used as it is in the documentation http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/
<kenvandine> gatox, indeed, it does match the docs
<kenvandine> it says it can't be created though
<gatox> kenvandine, seb128 is that module working? or should i revert back to the dbusconnection again?
<kenvandine> gatox, hang on, i have it installed let me try something
<seb128> gatox, it should be working, I think Saviq started using it in unity8
<kenvandine> gatox, ok, i got that working
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> 2014-10-07 13:44:05,368 - WARNING - QObject::connect: No such slot UpdatePlugin::UpdateManager::downloadUrlObtained(const QString&, const QString&)
<kenvandine> gatox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8516083/
<gatox> kenvandine, that's weird... why should that work and not in the other way?
<kenvandine> gatox, because apparently NetworkingStatus is registered as uncreatable in the plugin
<kenvandine> so the docs are wrong
<gatox> kenvandine, ok..... changes pushed..... and removed the unused connetion from downloadUrlObtained
<kenvandine> gatox, thx
<charles> nik90, you around?
<nik90> charles: hey, yes
<charles> nik90, I was going to ask if you were still seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1364949, but after many tests, and after pinging you, I was finally able to trigger the behavior :P
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> charles: lol, yes
<nik90> charles: zsombor wanted to defer the bug to you since he said the SDK is saving the current alarm sound.
<nik90> charles: also he said something about changing the alarm sound from description to audible notification. I did not understand fully, but he said the comments in the bug report should be explanatory enough for you :)
<charles> right, it is. It looks like the tasks.ics file is correct
<vitimiti> Hi
<dobey> jdstrand: hi. do you think bug #1378480 should be critical/rtm14 tagged? given the location setting is under Sec/Priv, requires TOS agreement, and can result in extra battery usage, it seems like it should be to me.
<ubot5> bug 1378480 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location detection insists on being turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378480
<jdstrand> dobey: oh I see that with bluetooth too. I always turn it off, but on reboot it is enabled
<jdstrand> personally, it doesn't feel critical to me
<jdstrand> since the indicator tells you it is on after reboot
<jdstrand> I agree is is mildly annoyting
<jdstrand> annoying*
<dobey> well, the indicator only tells you it's on if you actually open the indicator
<dobey> at least for location
<dobey> i agree for bt it's only mildly annoying; but location detection has the implication of privacy and legal agreement to a TOS that one didn't actually agree to
<cwayne> dobey: if you don't agree to it, you cant use it
<cwayne> it being HERE
<dobey> cwayne: and yet, location detection works, though i haven't agreed to it, and i disabled location detection
<cwayne> dobey: location detection can work without HERE, the TOS is *just* for HERE
<cwayne> so you may still get geoip or GPS fix
<dobey> cwayne: the UI doesn't make it clear that it's not using HERE
<dobey> cwayne: iow, there's isn't a switch for "HERE"
<dobey> there is only a switch for location detection, and the welcome wizard associates it directly to HERE
<dobey> cwayne: and aside from that, if i turn it off, it should stay off until i turn it on again, regardless of what it's actually using
<cwayne> dobey: i never said it shouldnt..
<charles> AlbertA, AlbertA2, I have a question about unity-system-compositor
<AlbertA2> charles: sure
<charles> AlbertA, AlbertA2, I'm debugging an indicator-datetime report that says when two alarms fire at once, the screen never goes off again
<charles> AlbertA2, so I'm looking at the display-on and remove-display-on requests that get sent
<charles> I see the compositor logs the requests and remove-requests to cerr
<charles> does this wind up in a file somewhere that I can look at it?
<charles> s/cerr/cout/
<AlbertA2> charles: yeah it ens up in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<charles> AlbertA2, perfect, thanks :)
<AlbertA2> charles: no problem
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I noticed that the individual sound roles patch landed in utopic.
<rsalveti> nik90: and rtm
<nik90> rsalveti: Are more fixes incoming for that feature?
<rsalveti> nik90: nops
 * nik90 tests it out :)
<nik90> rsalveti: cool it works...thnx
<rsalveti> nik90: great
<nik90> rsalveti: I suppose now I need to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1376513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376513 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume should use the stream-restore dbus api available in pulseaudio" [High,New]
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah
<nik90> rsalveti: I got a question about that
<rsalveti> nik90: let me know if you have any issues with that
<rsalveti> sure
<nik90> rsalveti: atm the clock app just sets the alarm volume which it then communicates over to indicator-datetime. i-dt then plays the alarm in that volume specified.
<nik90> rsalveti: If clock app access the alarm-volume directly using the dbus api you mentioned in that bug report, wouldn't it conflict with i-dt?
<rsalveti> nik90: nops, because they are not connected with each other
<rsalveti> when playing the audio stream, pulseaudio will use the volume that was set by either the clock-app or the previous value set by the user
<nik90> rsalveti: ah ok...
<rsalveti> in your case all you want is changing the volume for the alarm role, and the only way to do that when there's no alarm playing, is using that dbus api
<rsalveti> if the alarm stream is active, then just changing via indicator-sound works
<nik90> rsalveti, charles: So now the clock app will instead of communicating the alarm volume to i-dt, will send it directly to pulseaudio via the dbus api
<nik90> rsalveti: and i-dt will automatically pick that up anyway
<rsalveti> yeah, you could send/store the value in i-dt if that is available as well
<rsalveti> but not sure if that is something that is already implemented
<rsalveti> but generally you don't need to handle the volume yourself, you can let pulse handle that
<charles> nik90, rsalveti, so should com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties remove its DefaultVolume property as unneeded?
<nik90> charles: that's what I would think...clock can now directly change the alarm volume. And i-dt listens to that by monitoring pulseaudio anyway..so its not necessary to connect clock and i-dt.
<nik90> through the DefaultVolume property that is.
<charles> when you say "i-dt listens to that", it sounds more to me like i-dt doesn't need to do anything at all wrt volume, it's all handled outside of i-datetime by rsalveti's change?
<nik90> rsalveti: can I (as clock-app) play a preview audio with the volume set in the alarm audio role? This is necessary for bug 1362078
<rsalveti> charles: if i-dt is not the only one that is able to play 'alarm' streams, then yeah
<ubot5> bug 1362078 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock] Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362078
<rsalveti> nik90: yes, anything you play as 'alarm' role will use the volume stored in pulse for that role
<rsalveti> preview or not
<nik90> charles: yup that's what I intended to say
<rsalveti> that dbus api exported by pulseaudio let any app to set the volume per roles, including the alarm role
<rsalveti> so any app playing streams with role as alarm, will use the correct volume stored there
<nik90> rsalveti: true but how do I trigger the alarm role? By default when the clock app plays an audio, it is played using the multimedia stream and not the alarm stream
<nik90> rsalveti: ah ok
<rsalveti> nik90: there's a qml property for that
<nik90> rsalveti: so I should set the stream role as alarm while playing that preview to the user
<rsalveti> nik90: yes
<rsalveti> nik90: from system-settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517456/
<nik90> Audio {
<nik90>         id: previewAlarmSound
<nik90>         audioRole: MediaPlayer.alert
<nik90>     }
<nik90> Here I should set it as MediaPlayer.alarm
<rsalveti> so just put audioRole: MediaPlayer.alarm
<rsalveti> yup
<nik90> :)
<nik90> and my slider changes the alarm stream volume through the dbus api...I understand now
<nik90> rsalveti: I should be able to see the above dbus roles using dfeet on utopic?
<nik90> I mean the different dbus interfaces
<rsalveti> nik90: nops, because there's one specific connection for the dbus interface
<rsalveti> nik90: and this interface is only enabled on touch, not on desktop
<nik90> oh
<rsalveti> we'll enable it on desktop as well, but not for now
<rsalveti> so I guess that if you also want this to be compatible with the desktop, maybe using i-dt is better
<rsalveti> but then the preview will not reflect the volume set by the slider
<rsalveti> unless you use the volume property in QML (under Audio)
<rsalveti> that also works
<nik90> rsalveti: well not really, I mean the clock app is designed to be functional for phone only as per the design spec.
<rsalveti> because if you set the volume on an active stream, pulse will automatically store that volume for that specific role
<rsalveti> but the main problem is that without the dbus api from pulse there's no way to get the volume without playing anything
<rsalveti> nik90: right
<rsalveti> nik90: if you want to give the dbus interface a try, use that python software I described in the bug
<rsalveti> with that you can grab and set volume per roles
<nik90> rsalveti: okay, I will give it a shot :)
<charles> AlbertA2, AlbertA: if you're still around, I have the easiest MP you'll see all week
<charles> AlbertA2, AlbertA: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity-system-compositor/lp-1365557-decrement-display-on-requests-correctly/+merge/237498
<AlbertA2> charles: ooops...yeap..you are right
<elopio> ted: ping. I'm testing the indicator sound silo, and I don't like one detail. You around?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-08
<ted> elopio, back, you still here?
<nhaines> Oh ted, I had a question for you.  :)  Is there a reason that power and sound indicators are switched in position on the phone and desktop?
<ted> nhaines, different designers
<ted> nhaines, We just moved all the phone ones
<ted> nhaines, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemComponents#Indicator_Positions
<nhaines> ted: I noticed the bug report (although I'm not sure why I was subscribed).  I'm slightly annoyed. :)
<nhaines> But only out of a general feeling that it should be uniform because Ubuntu.
<nhaines> (I'm similarly annoyed by the bootsplash.)
<ted> nhaines, Yes, so they were designed with different theories involved on how they should be ordered.
<ted> nhaines, The phone is now ordered by trying to anticipate how easy they'll open.
<nhaines> Hm.
<ted> nhaines, The desktop was ordered by likelihood they're present.
<ted> nhaines, (most likely on the right)
<nhaines> So two years from now when I switch a tablet to desktop mode they'll all reorder randomly?  :)
<ted> nhaines, Both of these theories may be correct, but he problem is that "right" doesn't have the same value on a small touch screen.
<ted> I think we'll get them aligned at some point, but people need to "sow their wild oats" a bit.
<nhaines> That's fair enough.
<elopio> ted: I replied on the trello card. I reported two more bugs.
<Az___> Greetings
<Az___> Anyone around?
<Az___> ?
<lpotter> I am. but probably not much help
<mardy> mpt: hi! When in landscape mode, should the access prompt remain as designed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#App_access, or should the buttons be put in a horizontal row?
<mpt> mardy, the toolkit should do that for you … I don’t know whether it does
<mpt> but yes
<mpt> Dialog buttons should be horizontal whenever there’s always room
<mardy> mpt: ok, thanks
<Thomashamka> Does anyone know if you can "DOCK" Ubuntu Touch RTM? (Full os convergence stuff), if not, will it come =)?
<jamesh> davmor2: are you still able to reproduce the problems you mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1373067 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373067 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Videos Scope is very flaky" [Critical,Incomplete]
<davmor2> jamesh: I will have a look for you in a meeting now
<jamesh> okay, thanks.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Octopus Day! :-D
<vitimiti> Hi
<davmor2> jamesh: no it appears to be fixed now \o/
<davmor2> jamesh: I think it was part of the issue with the thumbnailer and that has been resolved so I think it fixed that too :)
<jamesh> davmor2: okay, cool.
<seb128> alecu, dobey: hey, we have an issue with the sso token invalidated and the phone, the current rtm image fails to start downlading click updates until you remove/add back your u1 account
<seb128> beuno, ^
<seb128> that's using rtm 89 on krillin
 * beuno assumes fetal position and starts crying
<ogra_> 89 ... old stuff ... :P
<seb128> ogra_, I doubt r90 fixes it, but who knows ... what component changed? anything in the click download stack?
<ogra_> seb128, i was just trolling :)
<popey> well, I _did_ get the popup on my krillin and didn't have to re-auth
<popey> just pressed a button
<ogra_> seb128, though http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/90.changeshas the changes ... (i doubt they help with your issue though)
<seb128> popey, well, you already said that, and I already said that I didn't, so there is a bug somewhere which makes that ui no pop up for some of us
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I doubt it as well
<popey> sure, i was just adding the data here for people who were not in on that conversation elsewhere.
<nik90> Wellark: ping
<Wellark> nik90: ponk
<nik90> Wellark: hey, I am trying to run my sample ubuntu connectivity app, but it fails on the rtm mako phone. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520196/
<nik90> Wellark: image 89, shows that it was added to the phone -> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/89.changes
<nik90> Wellark: so I am a bit puzzled as to how I can start using it :D
<nik90> Wellark: I took the example code straight from developer.ubuntu.com with no changes'
<nik90> the error I get is file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.testconnectivity/0.1/main.qml:18 Element is not creatable.
<nik90> referring to the NetworkingStatus{} element
<ogra_> nik90, check syslog for apparmor denials
<nik90> ogra_: you genius
<nik90> Wellark: yes I got apparmor denials
<ogra_> might be that apparmor needs adjustments for the new stuff
<Wellark> nik90: did you add the appropriate click policygroups?
<nik90> Wellark: was there any policy group I needed to add?
 * nik90 checks docs
<Wellark> nik90: yes. please read the manual ;)
<nik90> Wellark: that line "note: Using this component in confined application requires connectivity policy group." must be in big bold letters
<nik90> :)
<Wellark> nik90: well, it's emphasized! ;)
<nik90> lol
<Wellark> nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/
<ogra_> it doesnt use <blink> though
<Wellark> actually the "note:" is boldface
<nik90> hmm I am still getting the denial errors
<nik90> I added connectivity to policy group, using ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 framework
<nik90> jdstrand: ping (connectivity API denials) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520334/
<nik90> jdstrand: I ensured I have the connectivity policy group added and using the latest ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 framework
<nik90> Wellark: I am pretty sure something is wrong, since I get the   file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.testconnectivity/0.1/main.qml:18 Element is not creatable. error even on utopic desktop
<nik90> Wellark: do you mind running the sample code on developer.ubuntu.com and seeing if you hit the same issue? (if you have time atm)
<nerochiaro> seb128: did you open a bug for the issue you suggested here ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1369506
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1369506 in gallery-app "Header and popup menus don't handle rotation correctly" [High,Fix committed]
<gatox> sephiap, hi... do you know where i can look at the u-s-s logs? i was looking at .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log but that doesn't seem to have all
<gatox> sephiap, sorry
<gatox> seb128,  hi... do you know where i can look at the u-s-s logs? i was looking at .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log but that doesn't seem to have all
<Wellark> nik90: well, I don't, but I will take a look anyway
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> nik90: are you getting any other error?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: can you please help getting this MR forward ? it's been on Approved for a while now: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/inline-desktop-i18n/+merge/235785
<nik90> Wellark: nope no other error
<nik90> Wellark: well I get,
<nik90> (process:7646): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_schema_source_lookup: assertion 'source != NULL' failed
<nik90> The schema com.canonical.Unity.Thumbnailer is missing
<nik90> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.testconnectivity/0.1/main.qml:18 Element is not creatable.
<Wellark> nik90: let's continue on app-devel
<nik90> jdstrand: ignore my ping :) ... I managed to fix the issue.. apparmor is all good.
<thostr_> seb128: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378678: unfortunately I flashed by device by now so I cannot verify your guess
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "app updates apparently don't work when system update is available" [High,New]
<thostr_> seb128: if you're 100% positive that this is the issue, then let's close the bug again
<gcollura> is it ok that Notification Centre (shouldn't it be Center in american english?) is now the first indicator?
<gcollura> (I freaking love the new update though)
<gatox> seb128, should this branches be approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/display-errors/+merge/235037 - https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/account-detected/+merge/236313
<seb128> gatox, need another round of testing, did you check with kenvandine, he was running it yesterday
<seb128> nerochiaro, no, which one? the album on?
<gatox> seb128, yes
<seb128> gatox, the legacy log should have it all, but for some reason things like console.log() are eaten, but .warning() are displayed
<kenvandine> console.warn
<gatox> seb128, i have some console.warn that are not being shown... i'll keep testing
<seb128> thostr_, well, it's still a bug, users shouldn't have to guess they need to delete and add back their u1 account... beuno said to check with dobey and alecu, but they don't seem around yet
<seb128> gatox, weird
<seb128> gatox, maybe the code path is not used as you think?
<gatox> seb128, the console.warn i mean is when the download start, and the download is being started
<gatox> so, i'll need to figure that out
<seb128> gatox, kenvandine: ok, just a fyi there seems to be an issue due to the sso token expiration from yesterday, click download stay at 0% (apparently deleting the u1 account and adding it back fixes it, but I didn't try since I want to keep the buggy state for testing)
<kenvandine> ugh
<beuno> seb128, thostr_, FWIW, it's easy to test the scenario where the token is invalid, you can invalidate them from login.ubuntu.com
<dobey> seb128: eh? on 14.09 or 14.09-proposed?
<gatox> seb128, kenvandine as i see it.. the download manager doesn't return a message like: invalid credentials... i think... so, in order to figure that out, network.cpp would need to make a call to validate that the credentials that we are passing to the download manager are valid
<beuno> well
<beuno> or
<beuno> handle the error
<seb128> dobey, rtm image 89 on krillin
<beuno> as in, if the auth needed error comes back
<beuno> bubble it up to log in again
<seb128> dobey, so proposed I think
<nerochiaro> seb128: the menu opening wrong from the album when you are in landscape
<seb128> dobey, apparently popey got a dialog asking him to log in again, that didn't happen on my device
<seb128> nerochiaro, ok, I can open one about that
<nerochiaro> seb128: please do
<dobey> seb128: yes, you should get the error page in the dash with the "Go to Accounts" button
<seb128> dobey, "in the dash", like on the apps view?
<seb128> dobey, nothing displayed on the dash here
<dobey> seb128: it's a preview. when you tap "Install" if it fails due to an auth issue, the "You need to log in to Ubuntu One" page should be displayed
<seb128> dobey, I'm not using the dash, I'm using settings->updates to update some click which are already installed
<seb128> but the download never starts
<seb128> they are blocked on 0%
<dobey> seb128: oh; then that's a problem in system-updates then
<seb128> dobey, k, so something for gatox?
<kenvandine> gatox, yeah i think you need to handle that case
<dobey> seb128: yes
<kenvandine> like dobey just said
<seb128> dobey, I can confirm that the dash does display a "auth err, do you want to see the accounts"
<gatox> dobey, are you doing a call to the server to verify if the credentials are valid or do you get that message from the download manager?
<seb128> popey, ^ maybe you used the dash to update/install a click when you get the dialog telling you to re-auth?
<dobey> seb128: right. the flow there is still a little confusing, as the "Go to Accounts" button just opens system-settings, but that should be better by some point tomorrow
<popey> seb128: sorry, I don't know wwhat triggered it.
<dobey> gatox: we just get a 401 when doing the HEAD to get the install token for the package, and show the error in that situation
<kenvandine> gatox, you can do the same
<gatox> kenvandine, i'll work on that as soon as the check-hash branch is ready....  i have the fake server to test it... but for some reason it gets stuck at 100% and i never get the errorFound signal from the download manager..... i'm debugging that
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> gatox, i'm looking at the other 2 branches now
<kenvandine> again :)
<gatox> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> i think it's good to land now
<kenvandine> just testing it
<kenvandine> gatox, sorry... one more fix needed in display-errors
<gatox> checking
<kenvandine> then i'm confident we can land it ;)
<kenvandine> gatox, at some point i'd like to make it not check when it comes online if there are known updates, and also have it disable the update/download buttons when it's offline
<kenvandine> gatox, but i can do that later on, this is already a nice improvement
<gatox> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thanks!
<thelionroars> https://education.github.com/pack
<alecu> seb128: you can revalidate your credentials if you need to, and when you need to reproduce this issue again, you can go to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications and remove "Ubuntu One @ ubuntu-phablet"
<thelionroars> whoops, that was meant for #ubuntuforums, sorry
<alecu> seb128: we are using that in the test plan of the click scope
<seb128> alecu, thanks
<alecu> seb128, gatox: I strongly suggest you guys add such a case to the system updates testplan.
<seb128> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1378858
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378858 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Wrong popup orientation in the album view, when rotated " [Undecided,New]
<popey> sergiusens: you about? Mirv (and I imagine balloons) need to get creds for the click uploads tools. We can't upload anymore probably because U1 creds were invalidated.
<sergiusens> popey: I already sent to Mirv
<popey> ok. thanks.
<sergiusens> popey: I think he confirmed on #u-c-eng
<sergiusens> [09:33:18] <Mirv> popey: filemanger uploaded
<popey> missed that, thanks!
<charles> nik90, is this correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1378862
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378862 in Indicator Date and Time "Remove DefaultVolume from com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties" [Undecided,New]
<charles> rsalveti: ^
<nik90> charles: clock app can't do it just yet...I need to first implement the dbus interface qml api and once that works, then we can remove the DefautlVolume property from i-dt
<charles> nik90, is there a ticket to track that work?
<charles> nik90, if so I'll link to it from 1378862
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1376513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376513 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume should use the stream-restore dbus api available in pulseaudio" [High,New]
<charles> nik90, perfect, ty
<nik90> cool
<dobey> mardy: hi. why would "unconfined" be popping up the access request dialog, rather than just returning access to the account, since unconfined is already in the ACL?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: if you want to test the branch for the album text: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/album-title-text-proportions/+merge/237614
<nerochiaro> bfiller: also i passed to you a branch earlier today for i18n in notes-app, not sure if you have seen it. it's in approved state, needs to be pushed forward from there
<bfiller> nerochiaro: will do on both
<MoPac> Hello -- my phone just died, and so I need a new one quickly. I'm hoping for an Ubuntu-capable phone, so I'm considering a BQ or Meizu. Does anyone know if Ubuntu will run on the *current* hardware of the models it's set to be released for (e.g., MX4)? Can I be confident that the Ubuntu version won't have a key difference (and therefore that I could load it later on a phone I buy today)?
<elopio> ping ted: I've just reflashed, upgraded with your PPA, double checked that citrain reboots after that, and terminal is still not on the freezer group.
<elopio> is there more information you would find useful from my phone?
<ted> elopio, Uhm, really…
<ted> elopio, Just so I don't think I'm crazy, can you verify your /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf has a cgroup line in it?
<popey> MoPac: can't say. i dont think either meizu or bq have officially announced their ubuntu devices yet
<MoPac> I saw this re: Meizu ( http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4_with_ubuntu_touch_makes_an_appearance-news-9866.php ) , but I guess it's unclear whether it would have to be the Pro or not
 * ogra_ wonders if the current android versions would even be flashable 
<ogra_> (versions of the meizu and BQ hardware)
<kenvandine> gatox_lunch, i'm trying to land the display-errors and account-detected branches, but they have a conflict with trunk
<kenvandine> gatox_lunch, can you please merge trunk and push?
<elopio> ted: like this?
<elopio> $ cat  /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf | grep cgroup
<elopio> cgroup freezer
<elopio> 	/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-app-launch/cgroup-reap-all
<ted> elopio, That works, but it's more confusing :-)
<ted> elopio, I mean, why it's not working is confusing.
<ted> elopio, This is krillin?
<elopio> ted: krillin. I flash with:
<elopio> $ ubuntu-device-flash --serial JB012789 --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe
<elopio> and install the silo with:
<elopio> $ citrain device-upgrade 28 1234
<elopio> 1234 is the password.
<MoPac> ogra_: You mean there may need to be a hardware or firmware modification to a device to make it an Ubuntu-capable box?
<ogra_> MoPac, well, first you would need it flashable via fastboot ... then ubuntu might use a completely different partitioning scheme etc etc
<ogra_> i personally would wait for the actual devices
<ted> elopio, Let me try again, but I'm perplexed on how that could happen.
<ogra_> (not that i have no idea if it wuld be possible to run ubuntu on them today or not, but the android version might be slightly different which might cause you issues)
<ogra_> s/not/note/
<MoPac> ogra_: thanks. Since I have to buy a phone right away, it's a bit of a pickle. Anyone have thoughts on whether ports for a large number of devices might follow on from the OEM releases?
<ogra_> i think it will start slow at first
<popey> MoPac: that doesn't look like an official announcement to me
<popey> second hand nexus 4 is probably best thing right now.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i heard even nexus5 works
<MoPac> popey: It's not, and the text says specifically that the OEM official version might be the Pro
<popey> yeah, its all speculation
<popey> nothing official at all
<popey> so I wouldn't base my phone purchase on that
<MoPac> But I didn't know if it might be a good indicator that it would work, since I don't know how much modification has to be done for each device
<popey> right now, nexus 4 (image supported by us) or nexus 5 (image supported by community), in the future bq & meizu. that's about it right now.
<popey> or, port to some other device yourself.
<MoPac> Used Nexus 4 still seems pretty expensive for something without native LTE support...
<gatox> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> gatox, thx!
<Marzel> Hello, I've a question: I cannot install any app for some days. And updates aren't be installed. Is this, because the new ubuntu came out in a few weeks? I am on devel-channel...
<sergiusens> alecu: ^
<kenvandine> Marzel, might be related to your U1 account setup on the device
<Marzel> Ok, what could happen, that I can't install any app from one day to the other? It was all ok some days before. And suddenly, I can't do anything.... :/
<Marzel> kenvandine Ok, what could happen, that I can't install any app from one day to the other? It was all ok some days before. And suddenly, I can't do anything.... :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, my MP does not fix that the ConnectionManager interface goes away. The UI have no idea (in FM) what sim to use for data. Is that what you're seeing?
<jgdx> kenvandine, that has to be fixed largely outside USS (e.g. NM/gsettings).
<kenvandine> Marzel, i heard something about the U1 token expiring... not sure the details
<kenvandine> jgdx, so it works most of the times
<kenvandine> i must have triggered that 20 times... it only went back to off twice
<jgdx> kenvandine, so you turned off FM and it was off and never came back online? Did you check the list-modems output?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it didn't, and i didn't check with list-modems
<kenvandine> toggling FM again fixed it
<kenvandine> well on and off again
<jgdx> kenvandine, Tony talked about an issue where traffic just doesnt come back. He's investigating.
<jgdx> I'll check if that is the issue. If so, there's nothing we can do.
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> (in uss)
<kenvandine> i was just thinking it could be a race condition, if i'm toggling FM to quickly
<jgdx> he mentioned something like that.. NM is watching ofono and we're manipulating ofono directly.
<Marzel> kenvandine ok. So, it should only wait, or can I try anything?
<kenvandine> Marzel, i think you can remove your U1 account and add it again
<kenvandine> but i think it's a bug being worked on...
 * kenvandine doesn't really know the story :)
<kenvandine> i just know someone said remove/adding the account works around it
<Marzel> Ok, I will try it. (Why I didn't try it before? :D ) Yes, I think, too.
<kenvandine> but i think if you are trying to install something, it should be prompting you
<kenvandine> updates doesn't prompt in this case yet, but i think gatox is fixing that :)
<Marzel> It only says "Fehler beim Herunterladen...."
<Marzel> Other question: Where can I tell errors?
<Marzel> kenvandine Yes, it works now!
<Marzel> kenvandine Thank, you!
<jgdx> kenvandine, you have pins on your sims?
<kenvandine> jgdx, nope
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, because I've tested n times using a sim that has a pin. "Always" works. Will test using no pin.
<ted> elopio, So reflashed, wiped and silo and it works.
<ted> elopio, When we're talking about "in the terminal" it's the terminal app on the device, right?
<ted> elopio, Ah, yes, that's it, you're in session two. So from adb or ssh.
<ted> elopio, Needs to be the terminal app on the device.
<elopio> ted: oh, so I need to check from the device
<oSoMoN> who would be the right person to look into bug #1378184 ? (considering adding a package to the ubuntu-touch seed)
<ubot5> bug 1378184 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184
<michelle_> hi
<popey> hello
<michelle_> can you guide me how to instill thi system on HP with window 8 ?
<michelle_> Can you?ű
<asac> barry: i have r89 installed, but r91 is out, but i dont see any update in system-settings
<asac> barry: any idea what i should look for?
<asac> barry: i had an internet outage here for couple hours; maybe that makes our update thingy give up?
<seb128> yeah, the service doesn't handle those cases well
<seb128> if you check for updates while offline and come back offline it doesn't refresh/check again
<asac> hmm. wonder if there is any info should exttract before going offline/online
<seb128> reboot the device?
<asac> i am sure this fixes it most likely
<asac> but anything useful to get from this state?
<asac> seb128: which service is that? download-manager? update-manager?
 * asac wants at least to file a bug
<seb128> system-image I assume
<asac> mandel: see above; maybe you know something?
<asac> e.g. if i should extract info in this state etc.
<seb128> you need barry
<asac> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/whoopsie/+bug/1378980
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378980 in Errors "fix CSS so that links stand out in error tracker" [Undecided,New]
<asac> thanks and sorry for the bad bug report style :)
<asac> surely not suyper urgent, but would be helpful
<dobey> does anyone know where the code is that pops up online-accounts-ui to ask to allow/deny access to an account?
<dobey> mardy: ^^?
<barry> asac: there are probably some udm logs.  si doesn't actually do any downloading so if there are connectivity problems udm will fail and these failures will propagate up the stack
<asac> barry: so what shall i do?
<asac> barry: btw, thanks for coming  on :)
<barry> asac: np!  if possible, i would adb shell in, kill ubuntu-download-manager and system-image-dbus (if they are still running, the latter times out after 10m).  you might also have to kill system-settings.  then retry
<asac> barry: this might cure it, but shouldnt we try to get some info first?
<asac> i am concerned that this will be "unreproducible aftrer"
<barry> asac: you can pastebin /var/log/system-image/client.log, but i suspect udm, and there's little i can do about that.  i'm not really even sure where the latter logs itself these days :(
<asac> barry: cat /tmp/client.log  | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522507/
<asac> barry: who can do something about udm if thats what it takes?
<barry> asac: yep.  look at the bottom and you'll see timeout errors coming from the downloader.  that's udm not responding to dbus :(
<barry> asac: that's is a long discussion
<barry> asac: but yes, we need to Do Something
<mardy> dobey: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/online-accounts-ui/qml/ProviderRequest.qml, IIRC
<mardy> dobey: ah, wait, depends on what you need; if you want to see the client side, it's in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client/OnlineAccountsClient/setup.{h,cpp}
 * mardy needs to leave
<dobey> mardy: when libsignon-glib asks for credentials
<mardy> dobey: your original question seemed different, now I'm a bit confused :-)
<mardy> dobey: do you want to see how to popup the screen which requests the user to authorize an account?
<mardy> dobey: I mean, the top one from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#App_access
<dobey> mardy: trying to find out why it is popping up for an unconfined request
<Stskeeps> g w00t
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me
<mardy> Stskeeps: you are logged for eternity
<Stskeeps> :-(
<mardy> dobey: maybe this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon-apparmor-extension/trunk/view/head:/src/access-control-manager.cpp#L72
 * mardy now really leaves :-)
 * w00t sends the internet police to Stskeeps
<dobey> no. that wasn't even installed in the image :-/
<jdstrand> ted: hi! artmello is faced with bug #1378823
<ubot5> bug 1378823 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "apparmor denial for bind on name="org.freedesktop.Application"" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378823
<jdstrand> ted: and needed some help on the direction to fix it
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: you may be able to as well since you guys did something for webapps ^
<artmello> jdstrand, ted: It is not clear to me what gallery-app can do to fix that, we are using the UriHandler from the sdk
<jdstrand> ah, then ted is definitely your guy
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, artmello I did talk to artmello about it
<artmello> jdstrand: yes, already talked with alex-abreu
 * ted clicks
<alex-abreu> artmello, gallery app is a click right?
<artmello> alex-abreu: yep
<alex-abreu> artmello, jdstrand so yeah ... to me it's more a ubuntu-ui-tk bug ... and not  critical one .. same issue than w/ webapps
<alex-abreu> but it doesn't affect the functionality
<jdstrand> oh
<alex-abreu> since the dispatcher dispatches directly to the process
<jdstrand> I thought the functionality was affected
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, it's mostly a side effect (albeit rather bad) of the SDK doing this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucurihandler.cpp#L87
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, for all apps (confined or not)
<alex-abreu> and apparmor righfully blocking it
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, no it does not actually
<artmello> jdstrand: no, I think there is no functional issue
<ted> Yeah, so it seems just line 87 needs to die there.
<alex-abreu> ted, yes
<ted> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucurihandler.cpp#L87
<alex-abreu> ted, yeah as as I pasted above
<ted> Ha
<alex-abreu> ted, artmello jdstrand I can MR something to sdk
<ted> alex-abreu, Sorry, typing not reading :-)
<alex-abreu> I was meaning to do it
<alex-abreu> np at all :)
<alex-abreu> ted, jdstrand artmello I'll file a bug and MR something to SDK ... and comment on the issues, since we still have the log for webapps too
<ted> alex-abreu, I'd just retarget the bug artmello has
<ted> Don't waste bug numbers, we might run out some day :-)
<alex-abreu> ted, mmmh yeah sound ok :)
<alex-abreu> aha
<alex-abreu> I hope we reach that day, it'll mean that we are still outthere
<artmello> ted, alex-abreu: heh
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: so, your fix will fix webapps too?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> cool. let me reprioritize the bug then
<neonthoth> hello all
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, right, ...
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: shat source package?
<jdstrand> what*
<jdstrand> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<neonthoth> i am kind of a linux 'power user' but want a tablet 'look and function' to my thinkpad x201t. do you that touch would be a good choice?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand,
<alex-abreu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<neonthoth> i'm having a hard time finding out specific information i suppose
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: ok, I just retarted bug 1378823
<ubot5> bug 1378823 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "apparmor denial for bind on name="org.freedesktop.Application"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378823
<artmello> jdstrand, alex-abreu: thx guys
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, thx
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: thank you! :)
<danielbeck_> hello! I would like to swith from channel=devel to channel=rtm
<danielbeck_> However, when I enter the following: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<danielbeck_> I get: Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...Cannot determine the device name: exit status 255
<sergiusens> danielbeck_: you need to enable developer mode
<danielbeck_> sergiusens: It works. Thanks!
<sergiusens> great
<chrisc> the login screen has stopped working on my phone, if I ssh into it which service do I need to restart to get it working again?
<asac> sergiusens: i have my system in a state where i cannot convince it that there are new updates availabe on system image
<asac> sergiusens: seems things point towards udm
<asac> sergiusens: i had a couple hours internet outage, so maybe it gave up etc.
<asac> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522507/
<asac> thats the client.log
<asac> sergiusens: aything we can extract from this system state? or shall i reboot and forget?
<asac> (chicken said you try to juggle udm while mandel is away)
<sergiusens> asac: can you get me the u-d-m logs inside ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager ?
<asac> sergiusens: sure let me try :)
<asac> sergiusens: hmm i have a bunch of .log files in there
<asac> sergiusens: guess you only want the INFO WARNING etc,?
<sergiusens> asac: I hope that has the info I need, if not, we can spawn u-d-m and retry the update (without rebooting of course)
<asac> sergiusens: people.canonical.com:~asac/udmlog.tar.gz
<sergiusens> asac: did you update payui just now?
<sergiusens> barry: does system-image use the download manager to ping for updates too? seems a bit too much for u-d-m
<sergiusens> or too little; depending on perspective :-)
<asac> sergiusens: no. i dont update apps individually
<asac> just have whatever is in r89
<asac> sergiusens: i have been going to the system settings update window a few times hoping it would tell me there is a new update
<asac> so i guess thats why you might see it
<asac> i see a few apps from store, but none for system image
<sergiusens> asac: well something is triggering it ... I1001 09:41:31.774821 13253 process.cpp:58] start pkcon-p install-local /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.canonical.payui_0.3.25_armhf.click3
<asac> odd
<asac> i am surely not hitting that button there
 * asac leaves it alone
<sergiusens> asac: the date in the logging is a bit weird though
<barry> sergiusens: si uses udm to download *everything*
<asac> i still see it being available as update
<asac> let me double check
<barry> and a "ping for update" requires some files be downloaded
<asac> sergiusens: pay ui is still available for update
<sergiusens> barry: oh, that explains it
<asac> sergiusens: so i think i updated too 89 in the morning
<asac> thats 09:41 maybe
<asac> my theory is still that while my inet was down, udm tried to check for new index, something exploded because of net being off
<asac> and since then its not looking anymore
<asac> or system-image or whoever does that part :/
<barry> asac: udm
<asac> barry: but is udm deciding to check for updates on its own>?
<asac> barry: are we sure taht however wants to check for updates is still asking udm to do that?
<barry> asac: no.  si says "please download these N files and tell me when you're done"
<asac> do you see that in the logs?
<sergiusens> barry: yeah, I see now it's failing to download the blacklist, but from the udm logs it seems it's never "called upon"
<asac> barry: so sytem-image asks like once every hour to do that, right?
<asac> and that "request" is still attempted? just that udm doesnt do its job?
<barry> asac: si never initiates that check.  that comes from system-settings
<asac> barry: system-settings does that even if i dont use it?
<asac> i get notified if there is a new update available usually
<barry> so: s-s asks s-i if there are updates.  s-i asks udm to download some files.
<barry> asac: behind the scenes i believe it does
<asac> ok, can we confirm that s-s still asks s-i and that s-i tries to ask uddm?
<asac> is that possible?
<asac> do we see that in the logs?
<barry> in the most recent images, i've seen s-i-dbus started after login.  it's dbus activated only so *something* must be making those requests
<asac> hmm. not sure if i get those notifications if i never logged in
<barry> s-i-dbus will never spontaneous start running
<asac> could be i dont
<asac> sure, but i am logged in now
<barry> right, there can be other reasons why s-s starts s-i-dbus of course
<barry> i'm not positive what all those situations are
<sergiusens> barry: asac it is clear from the log that s-i is timing out due to the u-d-m never coming back
<asac> barry: si-dbus keeps running? or stops after it succeeds or fails?
<asac> sergiusens: cool. thanks
<asac> sergiusens: but it succeeds talking to udm at all?
<barry> sergiusens: right.  in which case si will exit
<sergiusens> but there is not log or notice from u-d-m
<barry> asac: in the good path, s-i exits because the device reboots :)
<sergiusens> asac: is u-d-m running now?
<asac> let me check
<sergiusens> asac: if it is, it deadlocked
<sergiusens> as it should timeout with inactivity
<asac> ps -eaf | grep download
<asac> phablet  19126 19072  0 22:05 pts/52   00:00:00 grep --color=auto download
<asac> so i think not
<barry> right if si sees no activity over dbus it exits after 10m by default
<sergiusens> asac: if you check for updates; do you see it at least start?
<asac> will it live long enough?
 * asac tries
<sergiusens> asac: iirc the timeout is 1 minute
<asac> f*ck
<barry> if you have si 2.5, it will also log and exit now if any exception occurs in a dbus method
<asac> it started and is downloading :/
<asac> didnt do antyhing except unlock screen
<chrisc> can anyone suggest what service i could restart to get the login screen working on my phone?
<asac> damn ... guess the new 92 image being out triggered it
<asac> how can that be ?
<asac> that 91 doesnt work, but 92 does?
<asac> mabye 91 was already downloaded and installed?
<asac> err 93 is now here
<barry> asac: a change in system-settings perhaps?  i've seen that before
<asac> i didnt touch the device
<sergiusens> asac: maybe because it's a new download
<asac> yeah, so what happeened to the old download?
<asac> maybe  it actually was downloaded, but si didnt figure it was there
<asac> or didnt reboot after putting to recovery and forgot about it?
<barry> if a download is not applied, si will for safety reasons, clear out the old download cache directory before it starts a new download
<sergiusens> asac: but the failing group download are generic artifacts (not versioned -> keryring and blacklists)
<sergiusens> barry: yeah, we had issues with that one for sure (had to deal with it for u-d-f as well)
<barry> oh, also it's perfectly possible for blacklists to fail to download.  that is an expected behavior (and properly handled).  we can't know whether there are blacklist keyrings available until we try to download them
<barry> and we *always* try to download the blacklists for each check-for-update or download
<asac> hmm
<sergiusens> barry: oh, then I misread the log :-)
<asac> so for me good news is that it auto recovered after a new image became available
<sergiusens> barry: this is the only relevant line [systemimage] Oct 08 20:49:51 2014 (16686) check_for_update failed
<asac> bad news is that i think we dont have a real story yet
<sergiusens> followed by a timout stackstrace
<asac> or i am stupid and wasted your time in worst case :)
<sergiusens> *traceback
<asac> but i see problems in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522507/ and i surely could ping, so i dont feel that bad
<sergiusens> asac: it's networking, anything is possible ;-)
<asac> yeah, we can blame lossy internet connection
<asac> and tcp couldnt deal with it :P
<barry> sergiusens, asac look at the traceback right after check_for_update failed.  you see the TimeoutError coming from download.py?  that's si-dbus saying that udm never responded with *any* completion signal
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am usually blaming dbus
<asac> dbus is just not reliable :)
<barry> asac: there is that ;)
<barry> we put a lot of faith in that layer
<asac> but then folks put dbus everywhere, i still feel they are crazy :P
<asac> exactly
<asac> i would feel better if we used corba :P
<barry> :-o
<asac> at least we know what we deal withh there
<barry> or just rest==http+json
<asac> and multithreading everywhere :)
<asac> nice combo
 * asac likes it
<barry> yeah, i can do *that* in a dozen lines of python :)
<asac> multithreading and crashing badly in a hard to reproduce manner? :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i can do that too i guess
<barry> :)
<barry> i think that's the definition of multi*
<sergiusens> barry: right, (wrt check_for_update), that's why I asked asac if udm deadlocked
<asac> so what really makes no sense to me is that it recovered
<asac> when new image was there
<asac> very strange... i am sure that points to something "half done" that some other part doesnt recover to continue
<asac> if that fails
<ogra_> wow, the scope performance got really bad in the latest image
<ogra_> Saviq, is that known ?
<sergiusens> asac: I'll try to mock/reproduce your problem and see if I can come up with something with just dbus calls
<asac> sergiusens: barry: anyway, thanks for help. i will bookmark my paste
<asac> rebooting into 93
<ogra_> Sarvatt, if i swipe sideways into music (or back to my apps) the swipe is only processed like 1/2 sec later
<asac> sergiusens: only if you have an idea i guess
<ogra_> argh
<asac> sergiusens: its scary as we want to be damn sure we can ship updates
<barry> asac: cool
<asac> and users get it in reasonable time
<ogra_> sorry Sarvatt, that was for Saviq
<asac> barry: well, not happy about the outcome really :/
<asac> but what can i do
<asac> i think we have the logs
<asac> that might give hints
<barry> asac: yep
<asac> barry: can i file the bug somewhere?
<sergiusens> asac: file it against u-d-m
<barry> sergiusens: i concur
<asac> sergiusens: do we file against package or upstrema project?
<barry> asac: for udm it looks like there are bugs in both.
<sergiusens> asac: package these days
<barry> asac, sergiusens for si, please file against the upstream project.  if you file against the ubuntu package, i'm just going to retarget it anyway ;)
<ogra_> my device feels worse than maguro :(((
<sergiusens> barry ack
<sergiusens> barry: it's not easy to ubuntu-bug on rtm anymore anyways ;-)
<barry> sergiusens: ;)
<chrisc> answring my one question above - restarting lightdm fixed the login screen problem
<barry> sergiusens: fwiw, the only bugs i leave on the package are those that are specifically packaging issues, i.e. debian/* stuff
<barry> (e.g. adding or updated dep-8 tests)
<chrisc> s/answring my one/answering my own/
<mhall119> has anybody else has problems downloading updates in RTM r4?
<nik90> mhall119: log out of your u1 account and relogin
<chrisc> not me, i'm running devel
<nik90> mhall119: recently everyone had to do that...service side issue I think
<mhall119> thanks nik90, I thought it might be something like that
<asac> sergiusens: barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1379025
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379025 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "phone didnt see updates from r89 to r91 until r93 became available" [Undecided,New]
<asac> sergiusens: assigned it to you as explained in comment feel free to unassign once you have checked your mock idea etc.
<asac> thanks
<sergiusens> asac: I was planning to only subscribe, but fair enough :)
<barry> asac: subscribed
<mhall119> nik90: works now, thanks agian
<nik90> mhall119: cool, yw
<asac> slangasek: barry: sergiusens: beyond this bug, if anyone has ideas what we could do to ensure we have a bullet proof updating story, dont hold ideas back :P
<barry> asac, slangasek, sergiusens: mpt opened a bug and i believe put it on the agenda for the dc sprint.  yep, i am thinking about it
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-09
<Saviq> ogra_, it was actually meant to be much better (when scrolling within a scope)
<Saviq> ogra_, can you tell what scopes you're swiping between? or make a video even?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: hi! I need some help to understand how scopes talk to OA, do you have a few minutes?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I got a meeting in 2min, after?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: sure, please ping me back when you are done
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ping
<marcustomlinson> mardy: hey, sorry long meeting.
<mardy> marcustomlinson: np
<marcustomlinson> mardy: what would you like to know?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: it's about the email from dobey, I don't understand where in the code the request to add an account is made
<mardy> marcustomlinson: looks like his code is calling unity-scopes-api, but even there I can't find what I'm looking for
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so the scope puts its service name, type and provider into a result item thats returned to the shell
<marcustomlinson> mardy: when the user taps that item, the shell checks to see if that result has OA details in it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if it does, the shell then instantiates a OnlineAccountsClient::Setup object
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sets the service name, type and provider and then calls exec()
<marcustomlinson> mardy: going back a bit. the scope checks the status of its services (using SIGNON_POLICY_NO_USER_INTERACTION), if there are no services available, or there is no enabled service, the scope returns that result.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fire Prevention Day! :-D
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the shell then checks the status of its services (using SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT), if still no service is enabled, OnlineAccountsClient::Setup is used to either bring up the "Allow" / "Don't allow", or the log-in page
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sorry, substitute "no enabled service" with "no authorised service" in the last 2 messages. As the service can be enabled but no access token granted
<mardy> marcustomlinson: OK, looking at the code it seems that unity-scopes-shell is setting the service-name as applicationId
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and dobey's code is using "ubuntuone" as service-name... now I need to find their .application file...
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I cannot find it, so I guess that's the problem
<marcustomlinson> mardy: He did create one yesterday, perhaps not committed.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: The scope showed up under the Ubuntu One account apparently
<marcustomlinson> mardy: (when he added the .application file)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but same issue
<mardy> marcustomlinson: under which apparmor label is unity-scopes-shell running?
<tsdgeos> pitti: dpm: do you know why in unity-scope-click there is a "Confirm" in the .pot that doesn't show up for translation in laucnhapad?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: it runs unconfined. Its only the click scope that doesn't work by the way
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if you click package your scope and add the relevant hooks etc it all works
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the click scope is not click packaged (installed via deb)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: btw, did you also reproduce this problem?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: nope
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I could try, but I'm battling with something else atm
<marcustomlinson> mardy: here's a question
<marcustomlinson> mardy: So I have the shell using SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT when calling signon_auth_session_process_async().
<marcustomlinson> mardy: OA then does the whole login background stuff, then I get an access token
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the scope in the meantime gets no callback because the scope enabled state didn't change
<marcustomlinson> mardy: is there by any chance a "authorized" or similar callback I can listen on for on an account service. I assume not
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I need the scope to react when the shell has successfully logged in
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so that it can then re-query with SIGNON_POLICY_NO_USER_INTERACTION again, and get the access token
<mardy> marcustomlinson: are you still talking about the u1 scope, or others?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: others
<mardy> marcustomlinson: weird... as soon as the scope is authorized, the AgAccountService should turn enabled
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok, so the service is enabled, but not authorized from the scopes POV
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its enabled, but was not given an access token
<marcustomlinson> mardy: thats when using SIGNON_POLICY_NO_USER_INTERACTION
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ok; can you reproduce this issue easily? If so, can you first enable logging in /etc/signond.conf?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok, where does the log go then?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: syslog
<mardy> marcustomlinson: if you could paste it after reproducing the issue, that would help -- just make sure that no password is shown
<marcustomlinson> mardy: don't know if this is good enough: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8525879/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so I created a google account. enabled youtube
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then loaded the youtube scope, the scope sees the service as enabled but no access token returned
<marcustomlinson> mardy: that is the log of starting the youtube scope
<mardy> marcustomlinson: here I see only the part where you use SIGNON_POLICY_NO_USER_INTERACTION
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then a separate process that is the shell uses SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT
<marcustomlinson> mardy: that process gets an access token
<marcustomlinson> mardy: how does the scope process now know to try again?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I'm slowly getting it
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, first the shell uses the Setup class to get access to an account (with data provided by the scope)
<mardy> marcustomlinson: then it authenticates, using SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and that succeeds
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but that's not in the logs you pasted
<marcustomlinson> mardy: true
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so once that completes, if the scope tries again with SIGNON_POLICY_NO_USER_INTERACTION, then it gets the access token
<marcustomlinson> mardy: problem is, how does the scope know to try again
<mardy> marcustomlinson: there's no way it can know it by signond, you (the shell) must tell it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I was worried you'd say that
<marcustomlinson> mardy: synchronisation headache
<mardy> marcustomlinson: if the shell is doing the authentication on behalf of the scope, it would be better to return the authentication data straight away, instead of having the scope do the same
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah, then confinement is a danger
<mardy> marcustomlinson: or actually: why can't the scope use SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT itself?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: because it checks the states on start up
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so if the scope is starting up in the background, you get the Online Accounts loading screen pop up in weird places
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but you know, the token it gets could expire during the scope's lifetime, so I think we must be ready for this case to happen at unexpected times
<mardy> marcustomlinson: OA currently shows a notification when there's need to authenticate, it doesn't immediately pop up the webview
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I wonder if you've even seen this
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if you use SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT, you get a black screen displaying "Online Accounts" and a spinner
<marcustomlinson> mardy: like it does when you load an app
<marcustomlinson> mardy: It seems that you probably shouldn't be seeing that
<mardy> marcustomlinson: oh, it may be that things broke when we started using prompt sessions... and then, what happens?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the window closes itself and you see a notification?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes, or if you're signing in with SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT, that page closes and you then get the callback to finish signon_auth_session_process_async
<marcustomlinson> mardy: dude, if that loading screen doesn't show up and it just happens in the background. You'll solve my issue!
<mardy> marcustomlinson: that's what should happen, can you please file a bug about this screen appearing out of the blue?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so you call signon_auth_session_process_async with the SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT flag. The black Online Accounts loading screen appears with a spinner. Then after about 4s it disappears again, and you get the callback from signon_auth_session_process_async
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sorry, I typed the whole thing, I might as well press enter ;)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok will do
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, in the best case, you should see absolutely nothing
<dpm> tsdgeos, it is in the template now: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+sources/unity-scope-click/+translations
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes. cause this is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1374394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374394 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "When logged into YouTube scope the video aggregator some sometimes pops up the OA loading screen, then the results go blank" [Critical,In progress]
<tsdgeos> dpm: ok, what was the problem?
<dpm> tsdgeos, this comes back to our longstanding issue that templates in the upstream projects don't get updated
<mardy> marcustomlinson: if the OAuth requires us to show a webview (for instance, if the scopes uses some application key which needs to be authorized), then you should see a snap decision which requests the user to go through the OAuth thingie
<dpm> tsdgeos, we've got translations enabled both upstream and on the source package
<tsdgeos> dpm: ah
<dpm> on the source package, we're good, as the template gets updated
<mardy> marcustomlinson: well, then just reassign it, no need to file a new bug
<dpm> tsdgeos, but on upstream, it needs to be updated manually and committed
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so yeah, that bug is due to the fact that I am using SIGNON_POLICY_DEFAULT from the scope
<dpm> tsdgeos, for this particular project, it's an annoyance, but not a problem in terms of shipping translations
<dpm> tsdgeos, as we're shipping the translations from the source package as language packs
<tsdgeos> dpm: well still a problem of "translation isn't there" :D
<dpm> tsdgeos, I know, I know, this has been an annoyance for me for years
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if you open the youtube scope (this is landed), scroll to the bottom of the surfaced results and you'll see a log-in button. Tap that button and you'll be taken through the log-in process. At the end of the process you'll see that loading page I'm talking about
<mardy> marcustomlinson: actually, I'm not sure how easy it is to fix that, it involves Mir
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the problem is that Mir pops up a window as soon as you instantiate a QGuiApplication, and not as soon as you call show() on a window
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and I was told it's not an easy change...
<vitimiti> Hi
<marcustomlinson> mardy: can you delay the instantiation of the QGuiApplication object?
<ev> rsalveti: would https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1266747 be your team? Any chance I can get some eyes on that? I'm seeing it with both nested-kvm and on bare metal (well, inside lxc)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266747 in android (Ubuntu) "emulator GL translator errors during autopilot tests" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogra_> ev, glxinfo isnt so helpful for gles :)
<ev> ogra_: you've highlighted the shallow depth of my understanding here :)
<ev> I'm afraid I'm rather clueless when it comes to GL
<ogra_> we have some egl tool for that ...
 * ogra_ forgot the name 
<ogra_> ev, you want the output of es2_info from the mesa-utils-extra package
<ev> cool, I'll arrange to get that after my next call
<ev> cheers
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so how is it looking?
<anpok_> hm the glReadPixel call is part of the test verification?
<nik90> ogra_: you need this -> https://plus.google.com/+DaveBesbris/posts/7LP8YNGGo32?pid=6063052381222537778&oid=100817211548713875249
<ogra_> nik90, lol
<E524> hey guy's, the meizu phone is comming soon. but what's about the bq aquaris? i can't even find rumors. does anyone know more? my problem is that i can't afford a meizu but my current phone is slowly diying :(
<ogra_> who said a Meizu is coming soon ?
<ogra_> did Meizu do an announcement ?
<E524> no not officially but there was a blog post of the italian meizu office that it would come in december
<E524> orga: http://www.androidheadlines.com/2014/10/meizu-ubuntu-touch-landing-meizu-mx4-december.html
<E524> orga: this one is better: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-Confirms-MX4-Ubuntu-Touch-Release-for-December-2014-458782.shtmlv
<popey> hehe
<popey> i love how so many news sites have picked that up
<popey> ogra_: get cracking!
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I'll comment on the bug
<ogra_> popey, lol
<ogra_> E524, i think thats rather a fanboy blog filled with a bit of wishful thinking :) (but who knows)
<popey> Not us, clearly!
<E524> popey: who is us if i may ask?
<popey> we work for canonical on ubuntu
<E524> ah ok. well i think a lot of ppl have wishful thinking and can't wait. but good things shall take it's time...
<ogra_> well, see the last word in the channel topic ... :)
<popey> haha, forgot about that
<E524> ^^
<popey> wow, I set that 2 months ago!
<simosx> Hi All! I am trying to build Ubuntu Touch on a fresh installation of 14.04.1. During linking, I get a "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL". I have libgl1-mesa-dev installed.
<simosx> I used 'lunch aosp_x86-userdebug'.
<mardy> greyback, Saviq: can you please have a look at bug 1374394 and see if my suggestion makes sense (and is easily implementable)?
<ubot5> bug 1374394 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "When logged into YouTube scope the video aggregator some sometimes pops up the OA loading screen, then the results go blank" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374394
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I commented ^
<marcustomlinson> mardy: thanks man
<Saviq> mardy, the problem is the splashscreen *is* the app, in terms of the window stack and focus
<Saviq> mardy, so I'm not sure it's safe to just hide it, we'd need to defer adding it to the window stack
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, can you please comment on mardy's request ↑
<greyback> yep am thinking
<mardy> Saviq: eh, I was afraid it wouldn't be so trivial :-/
<mzanetti> oh dear...
<mzanetti> yeah... greyback I guess a X-Ubuntu-Splash=False would make sense in any case
<mzanetti> which i guess would do for the <hack></hack> proposed by mardy
<mzanetti> how to properly solve this... not sure yet
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm not fond of that, as there's little to stop any app settings that, but it would do the job I guess
<mzanetti> greyback: I think this is a legit feature for an app
<mzanetti> greyback: if an app wants a visual user experience where neither of our predefined splashes fit I think it's legit to allow disable the splash screen for an app
<greyback> mzanetti: that flexibility is at a cost that the app appears to launch very slowly
<greyback> which is the whole reason we're using splash screens
<mzanetti> greyback: sure, usually you do want the splash
<mardy> greyback: I guess that only trusted helpers would set X-Ubuntu-Splash=False
<greyback> I'm not a fan of allowing apps flexibility on this matter. We want our platform to feel speedy
<mzanetti> greyback: but for instance... launch cylinder-3d from the store. it launches so fast, you can't really see the splash anyways
<greyback> mardy: that'll be work to police
<mzanetti> greyback: noone will disable it unless there is a reason... after all app developers want their apps to feel speedy too
<mzanetti> and if there's a reason, like for example this one.
<mzanetti> why disallowing it?
<greyback> mzanetti: it makes our app story more confusing. When you launch an app, it immediately slides in and appears in the spread as a splash screen, that then is replaced with actual UI. User focus is on that new app.
<greyback> If no splash screen, do we wait until app has drawn frame to slide it in & add it spread? And what is focused in the mean-time?
<anpok_> user needs feedback
<greyback> I agree. This is one of those times I don't want to trust app developers - they might think their app launches super-quick, when they test on their super-fast phone - but on a slow phone
<mzanetti> I'm not saying we should remove the splash for good...
<anpok_> on actions that are expected to change large portions of the screen it should be within 300ms .. otherwise below 100ms .. otherwise people might start hammering the phone
<mzanetti> why do you guys think app developers try to make their apps the worst possible?
<greyback> because I see android apps
<mzanetti> I'm not saying we should make it any harder to have the splash screen, its still there, it is default and everything
<greyback> anyway, discussion went a bit off-topic
<simosx> so, these commands were needed:
<simosx> 1. sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so
<simosx> 2. sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so
<ogra_> simosx, what are you building for ?
<ogra_> usually there is no GL on phones
<simosx> I used 'lunch aosp_x86-userdebug'.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, the x86 emulator is a bit special
<ogra_> any reason to not just use the binaries ?
<simosx> i want to test out a new keyboard layout.
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> and why do you rebuild the android container for this ?
<ogra_> you just need to re-package the ubuntu--keyboard package and install it
<ogra_> *ubuntu-keyboard (one dash)
<ogra_> the android container only priovides some access to binary kernel drivers ... there is no keyboard stuff in it
<simosx> you mean with 'debuild', etc?
<ogra_> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-keyboard; apt-get source ubuntu-keyboard ... cd into the package dir, add your changes and build the deb (yes, debuild works)
<ogra_> then use the emulator and install your package in there to test it
<simosx> ogra_, nice. Thanks, I'll try that.
<ogra_> (or use a device if you have one)
<gatox> seb128, hi... do you know if there is any problem landing my branches? i was told the silo with my changes was not building
<seb128> gatox, there was an issue with gdb, doko fixed it earlier
<seb128> it should build fine now
<seb128> that's from what I see
<seb128> cjwatson, can you retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/6446982 ?
<seb128> it hit the gdb multiarch issue
<seb128> gatox, oh, that's different from your landing
<seb128> not sure then
<seb128> kenvandine should know when he gets online
<cjwatson> seb128: no, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/7.8-1ubuntu4/+build/6446385 hasn't finished yet
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, good point, thanks for catching that
<cjwatson> looks very close though
<seb128> I saw the upload accepted this morning, I didn't think much about the build time
<cjwatson> I think this might be a case where processes are left over from the test suite and stall the build ...
<matv1> so i updated to rtm image 4 the other day. When I did there were also a bunch of app updates listed. I updated the ubuntu image and didnt bother about the apps. But to my surprise they are still listed after the update
<matv1> all core apps btw
<matv1> so it seems there is something out of sync in the app versioning
<matv1> probably a bit of cache somewhere?
<matv1> but it doesnt look pretty
<matv1> anyone ideas how to get rid of that?
<matv1> or if this is a known bug
<dobey> mardy, marcustomlinson: the scope (well i presume it's the scope, as all i see is "com.canonical.s" in the list), is added to the access list regardless of whether there is an .application file or not.
<mardy> dobey: what list? in the OA UI, when you click on the account?
<dobey> mardy, marcustomlinson: and the scope itself is unconfined, so even with the .application file in the system, the pop-up is still asking to allow access, presumably for an "unconfined" app, and thus it doesn't have the appid or app's name in the dialog
<marcustomlinson> dobey: can you try make your service name and application id the same
<dobey> mardy: yes
<ted> mpt, Are you aware of the sound UX bugs that got filled yesterday? (I can't assign them) bug 1378961 and bug 1378618
<ubot5> bug 1378961 in Ubuntu UX "Volume notifications over multimedia content are annoying" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378961
<ubot5> bug 1378618 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "volume notification looks bad when an indicator is open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378618
<mardy> dobey: that cannot be, it's either some other app, or you have a stale .application file somewhere
<gatox> seb128, i see the logs for the silo for my branches says: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: gdb:any
<gatox> seb128, does the build need to be retrigger or something?
<kenvandine> gatox, there was a gdb upload
<seb128> gatox, k, same gdb issue I mentioned then
<mpt> ted, I had not
<kenvandine> without multiarch
<seb128> kenvandine, gatox: that gdb fix is still building on arm64 though
<dobey> mardy: how so? all i see in the logs is "unconfined" everywhere, and nothing even shows up in syslog until after i tap on allow/don't allow in the pop-up; and nothing in the dbus.log is telling me what it's actually looking for. just that the ui was activated and the qml for that is logging that access was granted; no appid is logged anywhere afaict
<gatox> seb128, kenvandine ah ok, thx
<kenvandine> gatox, i was trying to land your branches yesterday, but hit that
<ted> mpt, Ah, glad I pinged you then :-)
<ted> mpt, If you could instantly come up with genius ideas, that'd be great. KTHXBYE ;-)
<mpt> k
<ted> mpt, They're now the list of bugs blocking audio notifications, got failed by QA when trying to land.
<dobey> mardy: and why am i getting the dialog at all anyway, for an unconfined app?
<dobey> marcustomlinson: changing it to "ubuntuone" in the application file didn't help
<mardy> dobey: please uncomment the LoggingLevel line i /etc/signond.conf, and try again
<marcustomlinson> dobey: try copy the name of your ini file (without the ".ini") as the service name
<dobey> marcustomlinson: in the code or in the .application?
<dobey> mardy: it is already uncommented
<marcustomlinson> dobey: actually just give mardy your log
<mardy> dobey: make sure that no passwords are visible
<robotfuel> cyphermox: ping /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/flight-mode 0 doesn't toggle flight mode from off to on anymore, do you know anything about a change to urfkill?
<dobey> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8526788/
<mardy> dobey: thanks, indeed that's not too informative -- but at least I don't see anything wrong
<mardy> dobey: next step:
<mardy> export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999
<mardy> online-accounts-service
<mardy> dobey: type this from a shell running in the phone ^
<jgdx> Wellark, what r in rtm proposed has the urfkill fix?
<dobey> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8526859/
<mardy> dobey: you clicked the "denied" button, right?
<mardy> dobey: but in any case, it looks like the .application file is missing or not found
<dobey> mardy: i did.
<dobey> mardy: but in any case, why am i seeing the dialog at all, for an unconfined app?
<mpt> ted, done
<mardy> dobey: because unity-scopes-shell is probably using OnlineAccountsClient to request access <- right, marcustomlinson?
<dobey> no
<Wellark> jgdx: don't know
<dobey> it's using libaccounts/signon-glib
<Wellark> jgdx: please ask ci-eng
<marcustomlinson> mardy, dobey: the shell does use OnlineAccountsClient to request access yes
<ted> mpt, So for no alert sounds, is that only for the multimedia role or for instance the phone role as well?
<ted> mpt, No visual either, or just no sound?
<mardy> dobey: actually the PID of the requestor is logged, check who owns PID 2460
<mpt> ted, still visual, just no sound
<dobey> oh the dash
<mardy> dobey: now, what should happen is that once the account is created, your app/scope is added to the ACL, and next time the dash won't request the access anymore
<mardy> dobey: but in order for this to work, you need to have proper .application and .service files
<mpt> ted, separately, there should be an API for an app to embed a system volume slider into its own UI. The app developer wouldn’t need to do anything special to alter the volume, the toolkit would handle it all. And whenever the slider was visible, volume notification bubbles wouldn’t appear, because you could see the slider moving instead. Video player apps, System Settings, and indicator-sound would all use this special slider.
<dobey> mardy: so what the heck am i supposed to be put in the .application file? because afaict it's asking for access for "unconfined" which is already in the ACL, so it shouldn't be asking
<mardy> dobey: is your scope running under the "unconfined" apparmor label?
<dobey> mardy: yes
<mpt> ted, I wish there was a version of <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186796512/volume2.png> that included a fixed volume notification (one that doesn’t just say “Volume”)
<mpt> Then I could show it to visual designers and they would be confused only by the thing I wanted them to be confused by
<mardy> dobey: ship an .application and a .service file with the same name
<mardy> dobey: write the id of the .service file inside the .application file
<ted> mpt, You can ask MacSlow, but I'm not sure if he has one, but he might be able to generate one.
<mardy> dobey: make the .application file refer to a valid .desktop file (if you want to see a proper icon and name in OA)
<dobey> mardy: i still don't understand what exaclty i'm supposed to put in the .application file for the appid
<mardy> dobey: I think that that should make it work (bugs allowing :-) )
<ted> mpt, I don't think we give apps today the permission to adjust volume.
<ted> mpt, I'm not sure that they should have that. Why would an app want to adjust the volume?
<MacSlow> mpt, ted: one sec...
<marcustomlinson> dobey: the desktop file is generated by the scopes runtime, so just make sure the desktop file name is the same as your scope id (ini file name)
<mpt> ted, just about every media player I’ve ever seen lets you do that
<marcustomlinson> dobey: with the .ini replaced with .desktop
<ted> mpt, To be fair, everything gets routed through indicator-sound today. It's an action. System settings, the indicator, everything goes through that action.
<dobey> bah stupid pastebin
<MacSlow> mpt, ted: btw... if that indicator (sound) not sync. (volume) notification should be triggered in the first place... seems very redundant to me.
<dobey> it won't let me paste xml
<mardy> dobey: check /usr/share/accounts/applications/account-polld.application, for example (just do s/service-type/service/g)
<ted> mpt, Is that just because they expect to be full screen?
<MacSlow> mpt, ted: doh.... "is shown" is missing there somewhere in my last sentence
<dobey> well i don't have that file here
<mpt> MacSlow, right, if indicator-sound used the magical volume slider I talked about, volume notification bubbles would be suppressed
<dobey> but anywya, i have an application file and it isn't working
<marcustomlinson> dobey: examples are in the scopes api doc
<dobey> nothing changed when i added it
<dobey> marcustomlinson: yes i copied the youtube scope .application and adjusted it for clickstore, but it doesn't work
<mpt> MacSlow, but as I said in the bug report, this visual design problem would still exist if, for example, you used the volume buttons while the Time & Date indicator was open, or the Bluetooth indicator, or any of the others
<marcustomlinson> dobey: the application id and service name need to be the same in scopes case
<marcustomlinson> dobey: are they?
<dobey> no
<dobey> why do they?
<mpt> ted … Have you ever used iTunes? Or Rhythmbox? Or Banshee? Or Windows Media Player? Or QuickTime Player? Or even RealPlayer? They all have a volume slider
<ted> mpt, Yes, and I've seen that. But I've never used it. Usually I start the media player and minimize it.
<dobey> marcustomlinson: and what name should they be exactly? because the logs aren't telling me what they should be (ie, i don't see any "No service found for 'blah.blah.blah'" or such in the logs)
<ted> mpt, I know it's there, just not sure why.
<marcustomlinson> dobey: the .ini file without the .ini
<mpt_> ted: …regardless of whether they’re full screen
<ted> mpt_, Yes, and I've seen that. But I've never used it. Usually I start the media player and minimize it.
<ted> mpt_, I know it's there, just not sure why.
<dobey> and why can't i tell it to just use an existing service?
<dobey> well that didn't work
<dobey> marcustomlinson, mardy: i finally got a different behavior, but it's a bit worse. installed an ubuntuone.application using "ubuntuone" for app/service ids, and now i just get an empty blank window popped up. on top of the dash. in a trusted session.
<mpt> MacSlow, by “one sec…” did you mean that you were making another screenshot? If so, could you do it using an indicator that isn’t indicator-sound? :-)
<marcustomlinson> dobey: with "Online Accounts" and a spinner?
<dobey> marcustomlinson: no
<cyphermox> robotfuel: it works here
<dobey> marcustomlinson: entirely blank. just the standard grey-white background for a qml window
<robotfuel> cyphermox: what image are you using?
<MacSlow> mpt, is the first one not ok?
<cyphermox> robotfuel: 91
<mpt> MacSlow, sorry, if you already posted one I missed it when I disconnected
<MacSlow> mpt, I can do another one with a different indicator...
<robotfuel> cyphermox: it worked for me in 91, 93+ is where the issue is
<mardy> dobey: the online-accounts-service logs will probably help
<mardy> dobey: can you also paste your .application and .service files?
<dobey> mardy: no (pastebin doesn't like xml)
<dobey> and don't know where else to paste them
<mardy> dobey: just private query
<dobey> oh adding non-xml helps
<dobey> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8527054/
<dobey> mardy: that's the application file, and the online-accounts-service log
<mardy> dobey: what's the name of the application file?
<dobey> mardy: ubuntuone.application
<dobey> err
<dobey> oops, i pasted the one that didn't work
<dobey> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8527063/
<mardy> dobey: that looks right; unfortunately I don't see any output from the U1 plugin, do you know how to make it more verbose?
<dobey> mardy: U1_DEBUG=1
<cyphermox> robotfuel: I'm not aware what changes might have happened in 93 and later..
<cyphermox> robotfuel: maybe awe_ knows?
<mardy> dobey: try exporting that as well, and actually, I think that a "strace -f" of online-accounts-service will also be interesting, so we see what files it's opening
<robotfuel> cyphermox: did you upgrade and have it fail?
<cyphermox> not yet, in a meeting
<dobey> mardy: why would there be any extra output from the u1 plug-in?
<dobey> mardy: is online-accounts-ui displaying the blank "existing account" page for some reason?
<mardy> dobey: you don't have any other U1 account configured, right?
<dobey> mardy: just the one and we only allow having one account
<mardy> dobey: I mean, you started the test when you didn't have any U1 accounts at all
<dobey> mardy: i've tested both with and without an account configured already, so i can test both flows
<dobey> mardy: i'm also trying to test the case where an account exists on the phone, but the token has been revoked on the server
<mardy> dobey: and the blank screen case happens when you don't have an account configured, or have one?
<dobey> mardy: when i have one
<mardy> dobey: OK, I need to investigate this, it happens because we are hitting an unusual code path
<mardy> dobey: normally the access shouldn't get requested in this case
<mardy> dobey: can you please delete your U1 account, and try again?
<mardy> dobey: what version of ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts do you have, BTW?
<dobey> 0.4+14.10.20141006-0ubuntu1
<dobey> mardy: ^^
<mardy> dobey: does this blank window disappear almost immediately, or does it stay?
<dobey> mardy: it stays
<Z3> Hi, do you know what's the release date for ubuntu phones in Europe?
<dobey> mardy: if i delete my account in system-settings, then try to install from the scope, i get the login/register page as expected, but after logging in, nothing happens. the window just goes away and it's sitting at the dash again
<dobey> mardy: and then tapping install brings up the blank window again
<ogra_> Z3, except that we know they will release in europe first, there is no date or anything yet
<dobey> Z3: when the manufacturer is ready to release them :)
<mardy> dobey: OK, now if you go to the system settings, is your scope listed? and enabled?
<dobey> mardy: there is now "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" and "ubuntuone" both in the list, and both are enabled, yes
<mardy> dobey: OK, I guess that the first one is from a stale file, but otherwise it looks fine
<Z3> ogra_ dobey ok, thank you :)  I'm impatient they are released
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so, if the ubuntuone scope is successfully enabled, access should not be requested again; any idea why it is? ^
<dobey> mardy: well, except for the blank window and nothing working :-/
<mardy> dobey: I mean, the blank window should not appear, because access has already been granted and shouldn't be requested again
<Z3> When will be release the official stable version for Nexus 4? (No developer versions, the "user" version)
<ogra_> once the RTM release goes out
<ogra_> (same time when the manufacturer getss the images)
<Z3> ogra_ is the same as the current RTM version ?
<dobey> ogra_: for nexus4? will we actually call it stable for end users on n4 at that point, or will n4 always be treated as a development device?
<ogra_> (read: there is no definitve date for that)
<ogra_> dobey, does that matter ? it will be the same RTM release :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, it matters for the purpose of managing expectations
<ogra_> rtm is our stable thing ... it will be released for all phones (likely at the same time for all of them)
<Z3> before the end of the year?
<ogra_> for sure
<Z3> great ! :)
<dobey> sure but i wouldn't necessarily call something that is "you must jailbreak your phone to install this" a "stable for end user" thing
<dobey> anyway
<ogra_> dobey, so you call preinstalled phones that you need to "fastboot oem unlock" any different ?
<marcustomlinson> dobey, mardy: we only request access if we don't get an access token back from signon
<dobey> ogra_: why would you need to unlock them to get ubuntu, if ubuntu is already on them?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: do you get an access token from within the scope?
<ogra_> dobey, the preinstalled phones wont differ much from n4 ... except that the bootloader is locked by default and ubuntu is already installed
<dobey> marcustomlinson: this is becasue the scopes-api code only works with oauth plug-ins?
<dobey> marcustomlinson: we aren't using the scopes-api to actually get the token
<dobey> ogra_: right, but the bootloader doesn't need to be unlocked to get ubuntu
<ogra_> dobey, you need to unnlock them for development ... like any other phone ... since you dont want that if an enduser forgets his phone in a bar anyone can just access the data from recovery
<marcustomlinson> dobey: ah
<ogra_> dobey, it does need to be unlocked to develop on it
<ogra_> and the unlocking will behave like on AOSP/nexus ... and wipe the phone
<marcustomlinson> dobey: yes, you are not considered authenticated if you do not have an access token
<dobey> ogra_: yes. but i thought we were talking about end users, not development :)
<dobey> marcustomlinson: i'm not sure what that means
<ogra_> i would expect 80% of our first endusers to be developers :)
<Z3> I am a developer :)
<ogra_> and the majority to actually unlock them as a first step
<ogra_> to take a deeper look etc
<dobey> ogra_: there's a difference between being a developer, and developing on the device itself. one can write an app and never need to unlock the device (or even need a device, really)
<dobey> but anyway
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> app devs wont *need* it
<ogra_> but i'm sure they will unlock anyway ;)
<ogra_> in any case they will be locked down by default
<marcustomlinson> dobey: if signon does not return an access token, the shell will think its not authenticated, so everytime you tap install it'll request access
<ogra_> which was the initial question
<dobey> marcustomlinson: what do you mean by "access token" exactly?
<Z3> thank you, bye !
<dobey> marcustomlinson: scopes-api only works with accounts that are using the oauth plug-in in online acocunts?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: yes
<dobey> marcustomlinson: well that just won't do
<marcustomlinson> dobey: otherwise, use OnlineAccountClient to get services statuses
<dobey> u1 isn't oauth
<marcustomlinson> dobey: if there is an enabled service, don't call register_account_login_item
<marcustomlinson> dobey: calling that will tell the shell to check for authorisation when tapped
<marcustomlinson> dobey: bare in mind that enabled != authenticated
<marcustomlinson> dobey: so if you check for an enabled account, and you find one, don't call register_account_login_item on your "Install" button
<dobey> marcustomlinson: as it should; but i think it shouldn't require the secret to be stored in a particular manner in signon (as it apparently does now)
<nik90> ted: Hey, I saw UAL landed in the recent images. Will you app for the startup times work correctly now (actually will the server show the correct data) ?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: ok, thinking about it if the shell thinks its a failure when no oauth token is received, your ContinueAction will not work
<marcustomlinson> dobey: I need to fix that
<marcustomlinson> dobey: I'll have the shell consider service enabled as good
<dobey> marcustomlinson: is that in the shell, or in the scopes api?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: unity-scopes-shell / unity-plugin-shell
<marcustomlinson> dobey: unity-scopes-shell / unity-plugin-scopes
<marcustomlinson> dobey: there is no unity-plugin-shell
<dobey> marcustomlinson: well, what about just having it check if it can see the secret, rather than trying to parse the secret?
<marcustomlinson> dobey: which secret? client secret?
<ted> nik90, just a sec, otp.
<cyphermox> robotfuel: I just upgraded to 94; and the flight mode script works
<dobey> marcustomlinson: the signon "secret"
<dobey> marcustomlinson: in the IdentityInfo
<robotfuel> cyphermox: ok I'll update to 94 and see if that fixes it for me
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch and i have an appointment to get to. :-/
<dobey> bbiaw
<mhall119> dbarth: when do we expect Facebook push-notifications to work on the phones?
<mhall119> IIRC, there was something blocking it, missing token or somthing, in the past
<popey> pffft facebook... who uses _that_!?
<robotfuel> cyphermox: it works for me in 94, so it must have been an issue in just image 93
<mhall119> popey: us luddites who haven't switched to Ello yet
<popey> Do keep up! Facebook -> Status.net -> Diaspora -> G+ -> Ello
<robotfuel> cyphermox: it works in 94 for me too.
<ted> nik90, Mostly, the problem now is that the allocation of devices changed and the startup tests haven't been ported over to the new architecture.
<ted> nik90, So we're not getting startup results right now.
<ted> nik90, But that's getting fixed…
<ted> nik90, So close, but yet so far :-)
<robotfuel> bfiller: can you tag this with a touch-<date> that you estimate this bug will be fixed by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1376495?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376495 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "autopilot3 run camera_app.tests.test_zoom.TestCameraZoom.test_slider_zoom_out crashes camera-app" [High,Confirmed]
<matv1> my updateable apps list is filled with apps that are allready updated with that version. I have some wonky cash probably. Anyone know what i should clear out?
<matv1> or whatever else might be causing that?
<bfiller> robotfuel: tagged, is omer26 around? he has a branch to fix it
<robotfuel> bfiller: does that fix the crash or just the pinch?
<robotfuel> bfiller: the test will say it passes when there is a crash unfortunately
<popey> matv1: you're seeing multiple copies of the same app in update list?
<bfiller> robotfuel: fixes the test
<matv1> popey no not that.
<bfiller> robotfuel: so it actually works
<popey> matv1: odd
<matv1> i am seeing a list of core apps that need updating, but going by the version number they allready are updated
<matv1> popey it happened after i updated to rtm #4
<robotfuel> bfiller: I haven't seen omer all week, there was a Monday - Wednesday holiday in Pakistan this week.
<matv1> popey:  at that time there a set of apps needing updating but i didnt bother and just did the image upgrade
<matv1> so it seems that the click update manager got out of sync during the image update
<matv1> because after i got the new image with latest version of the core apps, they remain in the update list
<matv1> of course trying to execute the update fails
<matv1> popey: makes any sense to you?
<matv1> popey is there perhaps any kind of local cash related to click update manager that i can flush?
<robotfuel> cyphermox: I assigned a new bug to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1379406 the number of crashes has skyrocketed it's the 2nd most crasher on krillin today
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379406 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Top Crasher: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/urfkill/urfkilld:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:urf_device_register_device:urf_device_ofono_new:urf_ofono_manager_add_modem" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> robotfuel: ah, thanks.
<nik90> ted: :-) so close yet so far
<ahayzen> rsalveti, ping
<slvn> hi !
<slvn> After a few month of inactivity, I try to run my apps on ubuntu touch + nexus10. Many thing seems to have changed.
<slvn> Unfortunatly my apps refused to start
<slvn> dont know if related, I see this message in /var/log/apport.log
<slvn> gdbus call error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<slvn> This is a SDL native application. Three/For  months ago, that was working fine.
<slvn> Any help is welcome ...
<slvn> I have just update the devices with the latest version (ubuntu 14.10 (r243))
<slvn> I have updated my SDL trunk and recompiled every think ...
<slvn> the only think I have had to change was to add :  "--allow-untrusted" to the installation command.   (sudo -H -u phablet pkcon --allow-untrusted install-local /home/phablet/Downloads/....click)
<dobey> slvn: what is trying to connect to the gnome session manager for your app?
<slvn> dobey. No idea ... The app is game. It requires drawing stuff. not sure if this is related to gnome session manager. (I would say no..)
<slvn> I just found a log message interesting :
<slvn> it says : Can't init SDL VIDEO:  No available video device
<slvn> seems like SDL is not talking to mir anymore ...
<dobey> slvn: is it using gtk+ or any other gnome libs?
<slvn> Only SDL libs. no gtks, no gnomes libs.
<slvn> this is a native application that talks to MIR, and do EGL calls
<slvn> dobey, the message "Can't init SDL VIDEO:  No available video device" is for sure the issue.
<dobey> yes
<slvn> the application is launch but fails to connect to MIR
<slvn> I remember there was some MIR_SOCKET stuff ...
<dobey> is your app statically linked? or does it include the SDL libraries you're linking to?
<popey> slvn: is it SDL2?
<slvn> it is dynamically linked. I provide the SDL libs
<slvn> yes SDL2
<popey> i had trouble with this recently
<popey> it couldn't find a library, I _think_ because SDL had been built against an old libmirclient...
<popey> bschaefer knows more ㋛
<dobey> was the version of SDL you're including not built with mir support?
<slvn> I have rebuild and update everything
<bschaefer> which library?
<bschaefer> for umm SDL2
<bschaefer> theres an issue with libmirclient changing the return of a function from bool to MirBool
<slvn> updated my SDL2 trunk, updated ubuntu touch OS, updated my chroot for cross compilation
<bschaefer> which causes the dynamic loader to fail sooo you'll either need to fix that in sdl/src/video/mir/SDL_mirsym.h
<bschaefer> or compile SDL2 with
<bschaefer> --disable-mir-shared
<bschaefer> (configure)
<bschaefer> slvn, ^
<slvn> bshaefer :)
<slvn> how can I patch mirsym.h ?
<bschaefer> i forgot what function needed to be changed
<bschaefer> umm
<bschaefer> SDL_MIR_SYM(MirBool,mir_connection_is_valid,(MirConnection *connection))
<bschaefer> SDL_MIR_SYM(MirBool,mir_surface_is_valid,(MirSurface *surface))
<bschaefer> slvn, IIRC, they are normal bool
<bschaefer> vs MirBool
<bschaefer> make sure they are MirBool and all should work
<dobey> i would disable as many shared libraries and possible and go with static, for click packaged things.
<bschaefer> dobey, well SDL has it set up to dynamically load the libraries so they are not dependent on the library it self
<dobey> bschaefer: yeah i know. pluggable modules are all the rage. but static might make the app start faster too, since it won't have to go resolving all the dlopen()s
<bschaefer> this is true
<slvn> I have tried the Symbols but does not seem to have changed anything. (I may be wrong as I did that quickly).
<slvn> I have to go. I will be back
<slvn> I will try also the build stuff static!
<slvn> thanks
<bschaefer> there could be something else
<bschaefer> yeah try the static i need to get it fixed in main
<dobey> and it's a click package, so it's not like other things on the platform are going to use the libs you ship inside the click; knowing that you're the only app using the lib, and knowing what platform it is going to run on, one can optimize the build as well, so you don't have all the modules you don't need, along with the one you do
<bschaefer> dobey, its not click yet IIRC, i still need to talk to Saviq about getting SDL into the sdk framework
<bschaefer> once that happens, yes i think moving to a static library would be fine
<bschaefer> dobey, its still a legacy app atm
<dobey> bschaefer: well right now anyone using SDL has to ship it in their click
 * bschaefer doesn't know a lot about click packages :)
<dobey> there is no sdl lib on the phone image
<bschaefer> yeah, hopefully at some point!
<dobey> well, sdl will need a bit of work to have it be on the image i think; so people can ship additional modules they might need SDL to load, inside the click as they may not be part of the sdk/image
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> sdl2 is working pretty well (if things stoped changing! haha)
<bschaefer> dobey, another issue, is theres nothing that really uses SDL2 atm
<dobey> on the phone, or in general?
<bschaefer> that works on the phone, besides small apps and tests
<bschaefer> phone
<bschaefer> dobey, i've quite a few steam games working on the desktop through SDL2/mir
<dobey> yeah, i was just going to say, steam uses it pretty heavily :)
<bschaefer> yup :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> didn't someone port vba to the phone?
<dobey> although it might be broken too now
<bschaefer> dobey, i think it depends on SDL1.2
<bschaefer> but i can test it out if i can get it to work
<dobey> yeah. qvba-m
<dobey> it's in the store
<bschaefer> nice!
<dobey> if you want to try porting something though, it looks like neverball is using sdl2 in utopic. porting that and adding support to use the accelerometer/gyroscope in the phone, should make it an interesting thing on the phone/tablet
<bschaefer> dobey, o nice, yeah i can take a look at that
<bschaefer> i've not checked if anything new got in for sdl2
<dobey> hmm, why is my cpu suddenly so hot :-/
<dobey> yay c++ :-/
<Saviq> bschaefer, me? I've nothing to do with frameworks :)
<Saviq> TBH I'm not sure who to talk to about that
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah i was going to poke you to figure out who to poke haha :)
<bschaefer> but ill poke around during the sprint
<Saviq> bschaefer, we'll find out soon enough
<Saviq> bschaefer, it's ubuntu-sdk-libs, comes from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch-meta/utopic
<bschaefer> Saviq, sweet! I can dig around that to figure out how the other are working atm. Thanks!
<Saviq> bschaefer, looks like between rsalveti and ogra_ someone should be able to help with getting stuff into frameworks, now question is who is to make the call to add it :)
<bschaefer> bregma, ^ some info
<bschaefer> Saviq, right, and if it should be added or not :)
<bschaefer> if i can get neverball working in SDL2 i think that would be a good start
<bschaefer> Saviq, as atm theres nothing really working for SDL2 and the phone besides small apps and tests
<bschaefer> though for the desktop theres a lot more
<bschaefer> soo it could still be worth for it the desktop alone
<Saviq> well, yeah, but adding it to the phone has implications we need to think of, it needs to be worth it for real
<bschaefer> yeah
<rsalveti> ahayzen_: pong
<ahayzen_> rsalveti, I've been told you were working on this component ... When pressing volume up/down there is the new notification and a 'pop' sound. However the pop sound causes music to be paused, I assume it is using the wrong role? Is there a bug for this already or do you want me to add one, if so against which project?
<rsalveti> ahayzen_: yeah, that is going to be reverted, and the proper implementation is in progress
<rsalveti> ahayzen_ ted is taking care of that
<ahayzen_> rsalveti, cool thanks
<rsalveti> we have bugs, just don't know the number
<rsalveti> -etoomany
<ahayzen_> hah lol
<dobey> bschaefer: just convince valve to write port steam mobile client to ubuntu too ;)
<bschaefer> dobey, well if they make a steam mobile client it should be in SDL2 sooo it'll work on ubuntu :)
<slvn> back! So this is not exactly the symbols that fails in my case, but the library name. It looks for libmirclient.so.7, but the tablet has libmirclient.so.8
<dobey> bschaefer: well, i don't know if it's in SDL2 itself, but it might provide SDL2 for games to use. it's available for android (and i think ios).
<bschaefer> dobey, interesting, as their steam client is also written in SDL2.... i slightly assume everything from value is in SDL2 haha
<bschaefer> slvn, well going to a static library should work...
<dobey> slvn: so you built it on a 14.04 chroot?
<slvn> dobey: android, ios, and also winRT, winPhone, Nacl ...
<dobey> bschaefer: well the module in sdl probably will still want to dynamically load the mir lib itself (as it's part of the system), unless it's also explicitly linked statically
<bschaefer> dobey, if you disable --shared, it'll load it in during compile. (So everything will be compiled with -lmirclient)
<slvn> yes, that's fore sur the issue. my chroot is 14.04
<dobey> bschaefer: building against the right version might be better here anyway; might be other issues if you pull in libmirclient7
<bschaefer> slvn, make sure the confiure
<dobey> slvn: yes, create a new chroot/kit that's 14.10
<bschaefer> configure/rules files is looking at the right version but ... i didn't specify a version there
<slvn> yes, I took my old script/chroot. I did think about changing the version. I just update it
<dobey> although that also presents an interesting problem
<kenvandine> mterry, landing you wizard refresh branch is on my short list... sorry for the delay
<kenvandine> mterry, had quite a few speed bumps today with landings
<mterry> kenvandine, no worries, I get it
<kenvandine> mterry, that'll be my next settings landing though
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm just happy it's approved, when it lands is only bugging other people  :)
<kenvandine> started the day with ftbfs because of gdb... and gone down hill from there
<mterry> kenvandine, :-/
<kenvandine> like unintended silos getting published :/
<kenvandine> mterry, it'll probably be tomorrow morning at this point though
<dobey> bschaefer: yeah, steam mobile is just android/ios: http://store.steampowered.com/mobile
<mterry> kenvandine, oh no, a silo got through accidentally  :-/
<bschaefer> dobey, :(
<dobey> bschaefer: but it's also proprietary, so i have no idea what they're actually doing in terms of displaying things to the screen
<nhaines> The only thing the Steam Mobile client does is catalog, purchasing, and instant messaging.
<bschaefer> dobey, yeah, sdl1.2 had ios support IIRC but i dont see it in sdl2
<dobey> bschaefer: they could just be embedding SDL2 inside an NSWhatever on ios
<dobey> oh
<bschaefer> dobey, yeah, hmm i can attempt to check it out, i've had to deal with proprietary games from value before
<slvn> I am confused about the chroot. I actually have a "partial" chroot. I use scripts from MIR (i guess), that are called : "setup-partial-armhf-chroot.sh", "cross-compile-chrool.sh" and "debian/control".  I see not trace of 14.10 or 14.04.  how to change the version ?
<bschaefer> dobey, o sorry, it does have coca support
<dobey> slvn: are you not building your app in qtcreator?
<bschaefer> cocoa*
<slvn> dobey. no. I build the SDL with the partial chroot.
<slvn> then I build my app with SDL
<slvn> when I tried a few months ago, that was not possible to use qtcreator for this
<slvn> the partial chroot, has indeed the lib : ./usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.7
<dobey> slvn: if you integrate the SDL build as part of buidling your app, rather than building separately, and ensure the lib gets installed to the right place to be pulled into the click, it should work fine in qtcreator
<slvn> dobey: I would rather use no IDE ...  The application now works because SDL has few dependencies. My application work with the hack of finding the correct libmirclient
<slvn> the line : "fakeroot debootstrap --include=${builddeps} --arch=armhf --download-only --variant=buildd trusty ."
<dobey> slvn: you don't need to use qtcreator to actually work on the code. but qtcreator does make it much easier to build click packages for deployment to the device
<slvn> should be replaced with the 14.10 version ?
<dobey> slvn: yes, s/trusty/utopic/
<slvn> I like script because  of this :)
<charles> AlbertA2, AlbertA: could you see about getting https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity-system-compositor/lp-1365557-decrement-display-on-requests-correctly/+merge/237498 into the next system compositor silo?
<AlbertA2> charles: yes we are gated
<AlbertA2> by the mir landing
<charles> woo
<dobey> #landinggate
<charles> I didn't see that. Thanks :)
<AlbertA2> charles: np, as soon as that's done I'll land it
<charles> AlbertA2, #landinggate ?
<dobey> bad joke
<kenvandine> mterry, it's building in silo 8, did you confirm the test plan is current with your changes?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah...  The wiki test plan for the wizard is pretty bare -- it's mostly "run through the wizard"
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, speaking of which, it really needs some solid AP tests
<kenvandine> yes... yes it does :)
<slvn> Thanks for the help ! bye
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-10
<db_dev> Hi!  I've been looking into ubuntu touch and I am wondering if anyone has tried to port to a dragonboard 8074
<db_dev> it's a basic snapdragon 800 series with adreno 330
<Mirv> mzanetti: could you test the (possible&partial) PPA fix for bug #1357321, since you know the symptoms?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Mirv> lpotter: or is it not very useful to have the fix for 1) without the fix for 2)? or can the tester simply try removing libqgenericbearer.so for testing?
<lpotter> both are needed. but more work is needed on that dang plugin to get it to work properly.
<lpotter> it hasn't really been updated in two/three years
<Mirv> ok.
<lotuspsychje> why does downow not use the download folder for incomming files? can i change this?
<slvn> Hi !
<slvn> I develop a native application for ubuntu touch and I still have two issues :
<slvn> 1/ is it possible to hide the "appmenu" (top status bar) in fullscreen ?? (or to know through MIR, the size of screen minus the appmenu)
<slvn> 2/ is it possible to force the app to start in Portait or Landscape
<slvn> thanks for help...
<Mirv> slvn: there might be more people around in a few hours, but anyway you might want to join #ubuntu-app-devel and present those questions there, as they are more directly suited over there
<slvn> Mirv, ok thanks !
<mardy> mpt: did you see my e-mail from yesterday, about the authorization dialog?
<mpt> mardy, ah yes, I started replying but didn’t finish
<mardy> mpt: thanks. Also, I need your feedback on bug 1372860
<ubot5> bug 1372860 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "[system-settings] Go to account settings after adding a google account" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372860
<mardy> thostr_: hi! bug 1374394 is essentially the same as bug 1352251; I would suggest that you mark it as a duplicate and move the tags to 1352251
<ubot5> bug 1374394 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "When logged into YouTube scope the video aggregator some sometimes pops up the OA loading screen, then the results go blank" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374394
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<K1773R> having problems with updates. it just hangs and dosnt download/install anything at all. restarting dosnt help.
<K1773R> also having problems with SIM PIN, i no longer get the "Enter PIN" Button. its just always "Unknown" so i have to enter it with ofono-scripts.
<K1773R> im on devel
<K1773R> popped up 1-2 days ago
<vitimiti> Hi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Mental Health Day! :-D
<thostr_> mardy: done
<mardy> thostr_: thanks
<mzanetti> Mirv: installing the ppa to see where we are
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks! try also that removing of the generic file.
<mzanetti> yep
<mardy> mpt: here's a nice question: if I create an Evernote account, and then the Evernote account plugin gets uninstalled, currently in OA we still show the account (but with no name or icon, since they went with the plugin)
<mardy> mpt: should we hide the account from the UI, or should we show in some error state to inform the user that he needs to reinstall the plugin if he wants to get this account working?
<mpt> mardy, I’d just hide the account … If you’re uninstalling plugins you know what you’re doing
<mardy> mpt: makes sense, thanks
<popey> lolz ubuntu-emulator... "Unknown command `start', did you mean `destroy'?"
<popey> Uh. no.
<K1773R> having problems with updates. it just hangs and dosnt download/install anything at all. restarting dosnt help.
<K1773R> also having problems with SIM PIN, i no longer get the "Enter PIN" Button. its just always "Unknown" so i have to enter it with ofono-scripts.$
<K1773R> im on devel
<daker> K1773R: you need to edit /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states and set WWAN soft=false , then restart your device
<mpt> kemmko1, do you have a screenshot/mockup handy of the HERE checkbox in the first-run setup?
<mpt> Also, who are the engineers working on the location service?
<K1773R> daker: it is already false
<mpt> lool, is it you? (You’re the only individual subscriber to location-service bug reports)
<daker> K1773R: is your device on flight mode ?
<K1773R> daker: no its not
<mpt> Hmm, the only location-service bugs I see assigned are assigned to tvoss
<daker> K1773R: for the updates, you can enable developer mode, then do : phablet-shell -> sudo -i to get root access
<daker> K1773R: then run $ system-image-cli -v
<kemmko1> mpt:  yes
<kemmko1> mpt:  will ping it to you
<mpt> ow
<kemmko1> mpt:  ow?
<mpt> Something pinged me in the back. ;-)
<K1773R> daker: ok, no errors. do you want the output?
<daker> K1773R: sure
<K1773R> daker: http://pastebin.com/ycuprrYA
<daker> K1773R: ok, system-image-cli -i
<K1773R> daker: http://pastebin.com/9dpjDMau
<daker> K1773R: uour device is already updated
<dpm> hey seb128, quick question: other than adding X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes and approving the template, is there anything else that is needed to get bug 1379754 fixed? It seems the upstream project already uses cmake to build a .pot, not sure if there is anything else that needs to be done in the package
<ubot5> bug 1379754 in Indicator Display "Setup translations in Launchpad" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379754
<K1773R> daker: in the system options at updates it shows the following updates "payui, webapp-gmail, calculator, gallery, file manager, camera". once i say update (no matter which one) it hangs and never downloads anything
<beuno> K1773R, so
<beuno> that's likely an expired session
<beuno> a known bug
<beuno> log into U1 again
<K1773R> beuno: U1? ubuntu one?
<K1773R> after closing the system settings and opening it again, it searches for updates again and i have to select which packages to update. tough nothing happens if i select something to update
<beuno> K1773R, yes, Ubuntu One
<beuno> go to Online Accounts
<beuno> remove it, add it again
<beuno> or, go to the app scope
<beuno> and try to install a new app, it should ask you to log back in, if you're in a new enough version
<K1773R> beuno: thanks alot! worked :)
<beuno> K1773R, gatox is fixing that bug for you, btw  :)
<K1773R> gatox: thanks too :P
<lool> mpt: for the wizard, mterry did the work; for location-service in general tvoss and I
<seb128> dpm, let me check, but I don't think so
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mpt> lool, can you tell me what happens if someone checks “Allow apps to use your mobile and Wi-Fi networks to determine your location”, but does *not* check “Accept the HERE conditions to enable these services”? Do we then use Wi-Fi+cell at all, or just GPS?
<lool> mpt: we would only use GPS
<mpt> lool, so if you don’t check the second checkbox, the first has no effect
<lool> mpt: that's right
<lool> mpt: this might change as we add providers in the future
<mpt> lool, what about if you check the second checkbox but not the first? Is it again only GPS used?
<lool> mpt: the way HERE is integrated right now is not right; it shouldn't be specially handled; instead, we should use this general checkbox and we shoudl show the license from a click install
<lool> mpt: hmm I'm not sure the generic checkbox affects behavior of HERE
<lool> checking with tvoss
<brunogirin> Hi, my nexus4 on r243 has been unable to update for several days, when I do "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal, it tells me that it get a 404 on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/utopic/universe/binary-armhf/Packages any idea how I can fix that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, good morning!
<jgdx> kenvandine, remember we talked about [1] and how urfkill could be the cause of the two times this failed? I think urfkill has fixed the bugs involved, so could you try again? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-data-not-preserved-after-fm-fixes-1376957/+merge/237586
<popey> brunogirin: I'd switch to the rtm channel, that image is ooooold
<brunogirin> popey: OK, how do I do that? do I just do ubuntu-device-flash --channel=rtm ?
<popey> do --list-channels
<popey> I'd use the rtm 14.09 one
<brunogirin> popey: so that would be ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 ?
<popey> looks good
<brunogirin> popey: thanks, doing that now; then I can do the nexus 7 too :)
<brunogirin> popey: it suddenly gives meaning to some of the discussions I saw on the mailing list that I didn't understand about the rtm channel...
<K1773R> if i change channels, what will be overwritten? ie, system.img or just some stuff and the other things arent being touched.
<brunogirin> K1773R: I just did that and it kept all my contacts, messages, installed apps, etc
<popey> yeah, so long as you don't "--wipe" you'll be good
<K1773R> even things i installed with apt?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> the apt database will be wiped
<ogra_> stuff might still be left around from former installed packages though
<K1773R> so i should remove the packages i installed and then change channels, afterwards reinstalling those packages? if so, what is the default list of packages so i know which to remove
 * ogra_ would just back up the homedir and do a wipe or bootstrap install 
<ogra_> (and refrain from using apt if possible ... it just messes up things)
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I was just wondering, my Nexus 7, its still running ubuntu 14.10 (r243), is it recomended to move to RTM or should I have gotten an update, I see a lot of updates for gallery etc, but can't install them, they just wont download, and I was wondering how I could solve that on the Nexus7
<lool> mpt: so it's as I thought: the setting isn't implemented in HERE, but the plan is to honor it when we have more providers
<mpt> lool, so right now, HERE is our only provider, but it *ignores* whether you’ve checked the Wi-Fi/cell checkbox?
<lool> mpt: yes
<mpt> So if HERE isn’t used, the first checkbox does nothing, and if it is used, the first checkbox also does nothing
<lool> mpt: yup
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, the U1 account tokens were all re-set ... you might need to delete the account and newly add it on the device (there was a mail about that on the ubuntu-phone ML)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra The apps are upgrading now, that you, I was worried that my version of Ubuntu Touch didn't have all the features and just wasn't upgrading to the latest version of Ubuntu Touch, thank you! ^^
<mpt_> lool, is there a bug report on HERE ignoring the setting?
<lool> mpt_: I dont think so
<pmcgowan> mpt_, what change is needed per https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1377286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377286 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Update Indicator Title Strings" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> in settings?
<mpt_> pmcgowan, as I said, changing the text of the “Notifications” screen
<mpt_> It currently refers to the “Notification Centre”, and we don’t call anything by that name any more
<pmcgowan> mpt_, ok sorry was not clear to me
<pmcgowan> mpt_, settings already says Notifications
<pmcgowan> so thats correct right?
<pmcgowan> oh i see
<pmcgowan> in the text
<mpt> lool, so since the first checkbox does nothing, we’ll get rid of it :-)
<mpt> lool, now to your other point: When you said “we shou[ld] show the license from a click install”, how would that work given HERE is installed by default?
<kenvandine> mterry, testing the wizard refresh silo, wizard keeps crashing
<mterry> kenvandine, oh great
<lool> mpt: we could special case installation of a click with license during first boot
<kenvandine> and unity-system-compositor
<lool> mpt: it's just that there is no way to deal with addition/removals of providers right now; it ought to be like for apps and scopes eventually
<kenvandine> mterry, lets see if whoopsie uploads it and i'll get you the crash report
<lool> perhaps with an app to enable/disable it
<kenvandine> mterry, it crashes everything i hit continue on the first screen
<mterry> kenvandine, ok that would be the language changing probably...
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, 4th try i got through the wizard
<mterry> kenvandine, I'll play with it and see what I can get
<kenvandine> mterry, ok
<kenvandine> i'll try to get you a link to the crash report
<mterry> kenvandine, silo 008 for utopic, right?
<kenvandine> mterry, yes
<mpt> lool, hmm, what criteria would make choice of location providers interesting to users?
<lool> mpt: we might have one that sends data to the mozilla database, another one that is better in this or that conditions etc.
<mpt> lool, well, by “what criteria” I mean in what conditions :-)
<lool> mpt: some might have better databases in this or that region for instance; or intrude more or less in your privacy
<lool> mpt: also, the license acceptance is currently per user, so we'd want a per user view of the enabled providers eventually -- today the acceptance is per user but the provider is launched system wide
<mpt> Ok, privacy vs. coverage is a tangible choice (though an unpleasant one)
<lool> mpt: actually looking at my krillin settings in french right now and not sure where you mean the wifi and cell setting is? is that indicator, settings app or wizard?
<mpt> lool, it’s in the first-run setup … I was adapting it to System Settings, when I realized, “hang on, this looks a little redundant”
<lool> mpt: let me check what this one does
<lool> mpt: it seems the wording isn't great but that this turns on location overall
<lool> mterry: do I understand correctly from the code that "Use your mobile network and Wi-Fi to work out where you are" actually turns location on / off globally?
<mterry> lool, that does the same thing as the indicator toggle labeled "Location detection"
<lool> mterry: right; so that's generally turning location on / off, including hardware GPS
<mpt> oh bother
<mterry> lool, is there a better setting to toggle?
<kenvandine> Wellark, testing apneditor, it does activate the internet apn and it does work for data!
<kenvandine> Wellark, the mms context isn't showing as active though
<lool> mterry: I think it's the wording which isn't good
<kenvandine> and if i try to send an mms, the messaging-app tells me my sim is locked
<kenvandine> Wellark, ^^
<lool> mterry: it suggests gsm / wifi positioning is being toggled when really location detection is being toggled
<lool> mterry: you could set it on to use just the GPS hardware provider
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, I’m getting the messaging-app crashing consistently when launched (even across reboots), and the crash file in /var/crash/ doesn’t contain a core file, do you know how I can get one?
<kenvandine> Wellark, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8533224/
<lool> oSoMoN: maybe, ~root/.config/apport/settings can have a [main] section with unpackaged=True
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, apport/whoopsie should create one ... ask ev or bdmurray
<mpt> lool, mterry: So if you have that checkbox unchecked, and the HERE checkbox checked, it will use Wi-Fi and cell data but *not* GPS?
<mterry> lool, maybe Design now intends it to toggle HERE and if it's on, to enable the T&C checkbox which would become a requirement before user presses Continue...  But Design didn't mention that, so I assumed it continued to do what it has always done
<lool> oSoMoN: or ~phablet
<lool> not sure
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you test the apneditor in silo 20?
<mterry> kemmko, ^
<mterry> kemmko, we're talking about what the checkboxes on the Location OOBE page do
<mpt> mterry, I’ve been talking with kemmko about this, she’s a little busy right now :-)
<lool> mpt: I dont think we will support enabling just HERE; hardware GPS will always be turned on when looking for a location -- unless location is disabled entirely
<mpt> ok
<mpt> So the choices should be: (a) no location detection, (b) GPS only, (c) GPS+HERE
<mterry> mpt, then do you know what the intention for those checkboxes was?
<mterry> We still can't enable HERE after the wizard, right?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yep in about 30
<tvoss> mpt, also: I would argue that we should rename GPS -> satellite-based positioning to capture other networks like GLONASS
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx
<mpt> mterry, I do not, and I would rather that there was just one checkbox, but those three choices require more than one checkbox
<mterry> kenvandine, you said the crash was reliablish?
<mterry> kenvandine, tried twice and it worked, will keep at it
<kenvandine> very
<kenvandine> took me the 4th try to get through it
<dobey> mpt: what aobut GPS+wifi, but not with HERE?
<kenvandine> mterry, image 276
<mterry> mpt, it does seem like user wants a "make location work like I expect" button
<mpt> tvoss, true (and the same will happen with “Cellular” -> “Mobile” eventually), but right now, I think {people who understand the term “GPS”} >> {people who understand any other accurate term}
<tvoss> mterry, I would argue that's the equivalent of: Enable network-based positioning, including a description of the potential privacy implications
<tvoss> mpt, fair point
<mpt> dobey, as with GLONASS, if/when that becomes an issue, we can change the text/UI then :-)
<dobey> mpt: well my understanding of the current code, is that it is an issue now :)
<mpt> dobey, in the code, yes. In providers that are available to install, not as far as I know.
<lool> mterry: +1
<lool> mpt, tvoss: ANyway isn't this setting about whether apps get access to location at all?
<lool> so it could be labelled "Allow apps to get my location"
<tvoss> lool, nope, that's what the trust-store prompt is for
<mpt> heh
<dobey> mpt: is HERE available on anything other than krillin?
<mpt> Has anyone tested whether trust-store just goes “NOPE” if this setting is turned off?
<mpt> Or whether it puts up a prompt that has no effect?
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm on 276+silo 008
<lool> tvoss: that's how it's worded in the settings
<lool> tvoss: under privacy
<kenvandine> mterry, dunno... want the crash files?
<mterry> kenvandine, do you actually switch language or just go through the language screen?
<lool> tvoss: I'm not speaking per app, I mean the global one
<kenvandine> mterry, no, not switching
<kenvandine> just clicking continue crashed it
<kenvandine> and crashed unity-system-compositor
<mterry> kenvandine, !  really
<mpt> dobey, you’re asking the wrong person there … I see the checkbox on Nexus, but that doesn’t mean the code exists
<kenvandine> mterry, i even rebooted several times
<mpt> lool, tvoss: Your confusion is understandable. Probably the UI should mention that you’ll be prompted for each app
<mterry> kenvandine, alright, tried 5 times so far.  Whatever is happening just doesn't seem to mind my mako
<mterry> kenvandine, do you have a sim card in?
<lool> dobey: it's available on mako, yes
<kenvandine> mterry, no
<mterry> kenvandine, nor do i...
<dobey> mpt: right. and even though i've never accepted the HERE TOS on my nexus5, and gps doesn't actually work, it still does wifi match
<lool> dobey: quality is not necessarily the same on both as that depends on the modem and wifi drivers
<mpt> dobey, that’s a bug then
<dobey> lool: i'm concerned about this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1378480
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378480 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location detection insists on being turned on" [Undecided,New]
<lool> dobey: the indicator state is known broken
<lool> dobey: HERE location will honor the setting quite hard, but can only be set during wizard right now
<lool> otherwise, location is currently always on AIUI
<dobey> lool: it's not just the indicator. it is turned on again in system settings after i reboot, every time i turn it off
<lool> dobey: sure, I mean the setting overall
<nik90|Lunch> charles: ping
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... i can still reproduce the cellular issue when toggling FM
<kenvandine> jgdx, but i noticed something
<kenvandine> when i enable FM and quickly close the indicator
<kenvandine> i see the selector switch from 2g to off
<dobey> lool: yes, and i mean i don't want wifi based location turned on ever. only ever gps when i do turn it on. and when i turn it off, i want it to stay off, and not be leaking my location to whatever service it's getting the network ip resolution from
<lool> mpt: sounds like we need to update the wording in the various places; the number of settings and their function seems ok, it's just the wording which is not too clear
<kenvandine> before it actually goes to FM
<lool> dobey: if you never accepted HERE terms, it wont ever be on
<kenvandine> so when i disable FM, it goes back to off
<mpt> lool, the reason I got involved in this in the first place is bug 1375322
<dobey> lool: but it is
<ubot5> bug 1375322 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Security & Privacy/Wizard] Should be possible to accept HERE T&Cs after running through the wizard " [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375322
<kenvandine> so something is switching the tech pref to off while enabling FM
<jgdx> kenvandine, I saw that too, but it came back. What rev are you on?
<kenvandine> 95
<kenvandine> rtm
<mterry> kenvandine, so yeah if you can get me the crash files I may be able to figure something out
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's actually failing more reliably now that it did the other day
<kemmko> mterry:  mpt: on it! and I think we have a solution
<mpt> kenvandine, I’m sorry this is taking so long, I just dipped into it and got my foot covered in tar
<kemmko> mterry:  mpt: we will combine the checkbox into one
<kemmko> mterry:  mpt: maybe not
<kenvandine> mpt, i see that :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, well, that's something
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'll do some more testing. Thanks again.
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's weird, i think it has to do with whatever is changing the selector
<kenvandine> i guess a signal from ofono?
<jgdx> kenvandine, you see the single sim ui, so it could be that the online sim went away (!present) and you see selector for the offline sim.
<jgdx> kenvandine, you checked list-modems?
<kenvandine> ah, i am testing it with just the one sim in the second slot
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, I haven't been doing that. I've been testing with two sims, both unlocked.
<kenvandine> jgdx, confirmed, list-modems doesn't show it as off
<kenvandine> just the UI
<jgdx> kenvandine, ConnectionManager.Powered? There's a couple of Powered.
<jgdx> and that's great! More data
<kenvandine> jgdx, wait... i don't see ConnectionManager
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh.. now i see it :)
<kenvandine> Powered = 0
<kenvandine> so no...
<jgdx> kenvandine, so the ui is correct (even though it might have disabled it)
 * jgdx tests using one sim in ril1 and hopes to repro
<rigved> hi
<rigved> when installing ubuntu touch on nexus 7, what is the recommended channel?
<rigved> utopic or devel
<jgdx> kenvandine, repro'd on first go..
<kenvandine> jgdx, good... i guess :)
<rigved> would devel automatically point to the next release (codename v) when it's released?
<ogra_> rigved, yes
<rigved> awesome
<rigved> thanks
<ogra_> utopic is a dead end ...
<rigved> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's gold.
<kenvandine> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/_usr_bin_system-settings-wizard.32011.crash
<kenvandine> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/_usr_sbin_unity-system-compositor.0.crash
<mterry> kenvandine, perfect...
<mterry> kenvandine, I assume the USC crash is real one and wizard is follow-on
<mterry> kenvandine, still haven't been able to reproduce.  I tried going back and forth on that page too...
<kenvandine> :(
<mterry> kenvandine, let's talk versions...  I get "warning: core file may not match specified executable file." for both of those files
<kenvandine> mterry, interesting!
<mterry> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533621/
<mterry> kenvandine, I would assume that if we have same packages, we could share core files
<kenvandine> mterry, indeed... unfortunately i've switched to silo 20...
<mterry> kenvandine, curses!
<kenvandine> i thought the crash file included versions...
<kenvandine> mterry, compositor version is the same
<kenvandine> just reinstalled from the silo
<kenvandine> testing
<mterry> kenvandine, oh maybe they do have versions!  sorry
<mterry> kenvandine, didn't even think to check  :(
<mpt> lool, mterry: We’re text-wrangling, and have a question. Is the Nokia HERE data anonymized?
<mterry> kenvandine, actually I don't see a version in the unpacked crash file
<kenvandine> yeah, i checked
<mterry> mpt, I myself have no idea
<kenvandine> which is odd
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... wizard just worked without crashing
<mpt> mterry, do you know where we can find out?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah version of the package and all deps would be super useful
<mterry> mpt, lool is probably the right person for that question.  My only interaction with HERE has been checkboxes
<kenvandine> mterry, i know i must have had the right version though
<lool> mpt: we dont send them the full id of the device
<kenvandine> because on the 4th try, when it worked... i saw the new UI
<lool> mpt: but we do provide them with some unique id
<mterry> kenvandine, well USC was crashing
<mterry> kenvandine, I don't think the wizard had the bug
<lool> mpt: I guess they require it for counting purposes
<mterry> kenvandine, did you have other packages?  Other testing silos installed?
<kenvandine> mterry, i don't think so
<kenvandine> mterry, and it had taken ages to get to the wizard before
<kenvandine> quick now
<kenvandine> boom
<kenvandine> crashed again :)
<mterry> kenvandine, herm
<mterry> kenvandine, ah!
<lool> mpt: but no phone number or imei, so can't link back to you
<mterry> good?
<kenvandine> 3rd try
<mpt> Thanks loicm
<mpt> err, thanks lool
<kenvandine> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8533697/
<mterry> kenvandine, ok can I have those crash files too...?  I want to see if they give me same warning message
<kenvandine> mterry, ok
<mterry> kenvandine, we don't have debug symbol packages built from silos I assume.  Not sure how to make use of that crash package.  USC I can get ddeb for though
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, same urls
<kenvandine> mterry, we don't
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm troubled by differing ease of reproduction
<tedg> rsalveti, FYI, I accidentally killed your test, but it's on its way back: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/ricardos-role-test/+merge/238006
<rsalveti> tedg: oh, cool, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, so, there's a difference in what happens in slot #1 and slot #2
<mterry> kenvandine, you only get this with the silo?
<jgdx> kenvandine, when flight mode is activated, slot 2's ConnectionManager tells us that Powered is set to false. I think it should not.
<mterry> kenvandine, like...  you can't reproduce without getting silo 8?
<jgdx> abeato, ^ any ideas?
<abeato> jgdx, if flight mode is set there is no connectionmanager interface
<jgdx> abeato, for ril_0 there ain't, but for ril_1 ofono somehow produces a propertychanged signal.
<mterry> kenvandine, for the USC crash, looks like something in mirserver.  Digging.  For the wiz crash, I get "/var/crash/ken/wiz/CoreDump is truncated: expected core file size >= 184496128, found: 4259840."
<abeato> jgdx, what property changes?
<jgdx> abeato, ConnectionManager.Powered
<abeato> jgdx, so when flight mode is set you get a signal saying ConnectionManager.Powered is false?
<jgdx> abeato, just for ril_1, yes
<jgdx> abeato, krillin
<abeato> jgdx, weird that is just for ril_1
<abeato> jgdx, I guess you can open a bug so we can investigate that
<mterry> kenvandine, is there a bug for this yet?  I have a mirserver stacktrace at least
<jgdx> abeato, sure. Thanks!
<abeato> np
<jgdx> abeato, what project do you think is appropriate?
<abeato> ofono
<jgdx> k
<mterry> kenvandine, which theoretically is a bug / should be fixed regardless of silo
<brunogirin> I'm trying to move my nexus 7 to the rtm channel but when I try to do that I get "Failed to locate latest image information": does it mean there's no rtm channel for flo?
 * mterry files bug
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> latest devel-proposed image is suddenly telling me the sim is locked when i try to send an sms; my sim has never been locked. what the heck?
<dobey> rebooting doesn't help either, and i can't even check my voicemail
<mterry> kenvandine, filed bug 1379848 -- but looking at the diff for that branch, I'm guessing the changes to ubuntu-system-settings-wizard-set-lang.conf are causing this -- can you comment out the two new lines and try again?
<ubot5> bug 1379848 in mir (Ubuntu) "Crash in mir::compositor::BufferQueue::give_buffer_to_client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379848
<mterry> kenvandine, that might give clues.  anpok in #ubuntu-mir had a guess that the crash might be an already-fixed bug
<mterry> anpok, is that fix you showed me in silo 003?  kenvandine, if so, might also be worth trying both silos
<mterry> kenvandine, seemingly the crash has to do with a closing app, and since we restart some Mir clients between those two pages of the wizard, sounds plausible
<mterry> *"seemingly the fixed bug has to do with a closing app"
<mterry> kenvandine, I am going to go grab lunch, will be back on later.  Leave comments for me in that bug I filed
<mterry> sorry to rely on you for this, but I can't reproduce for some reason  :(
<dobey> does nobody else have problems with sim card on image 274?
<dobey> or 276?
<charles> nik90, pong
<kenvandine> mterry, will do
<lool> stgraber: hmm latest system-image update fails for me on mako: when I reboot it's still available for update; where I can see debug?
<nik90> charles: hey,
<nik90> charles: actually nevermind, I thought I had something to ask, but cannot remember what it was
<sil2100> bfiller: ping!
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Do you know if those dialer-app test failures we mentioned earlier have been resolved?
<lool> stgraber: ok, managed to cat last_log before recovery automatically reapplied update and rebooted; it said: rm: can't stat 'b'system/usr/s
<lool> stgraber: with a logn list of pycache files
<bfiller> sil2100: they are caused by powerd bug
<bfiller> sil2100: screen going black during the tests
<lool> anyone facing issues updating to latest image?
<bfiller> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1378012
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378012 in powerd "[krillin only] screen goes black immediately when pressing the Call button in dialer" [Critical,In progress]
<lool> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534036/
<lool> I'm reflashing now
<anpok> kenvandine: no it is not in 0.8 afaik
<kenvandine> anpok, you mean silo 3?
<dobey> lool: yes, 275 and 276 have been failing for numerous people on mako. i just replied to a mail on ubuntu-phone about it stating i have the same issue, and that on 276 i can no longer SMS/call, as it thinks my unlocked SIM is locked somehow
<dobey> and i really need my phone :-/
<anpok> kenvandine: yes
<lool> dobey: so reflashing didn't help?
<dobey> lool: i'm reflashing my mako now with ubuntu-device-flash. the SIM problem is on my nexus5 which i use as my actual phone.
<sergiusens> dobey: I logged a bug for that
<sergiusens> dobey: bug #1379836
<ubot5> bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app say pin locked when it isn't on mako" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379836
<sergiusens> lool: ^
<dobey> sergiusens: oh ok, so it happens for you too
<sergiusens> dobey: yes, and I guess everyone
<sergiusens> dobey: only working well on krillin
<dobey> hrmm
<sergiusens> dobey: the telepathy-ofono is just my first guess as it had the last changes
<charles> nik90: :-D
<dobey> sergiusens: how do you get the lock status from ofono?
<sergiusens> dobey: list-modems shows it
<dobey> sergiusens: looking at the diff, i think telepathy-ofono is indeed at fault
<mpt> kenvandine, <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187010904/location.phone.png> go go go
<ogra_> mpt, but why is it 5:54PM ?
<mpt> ogra_, you are the first person ever to ask that question. On every wireframe I’ve ever drawn that includes the time somewhere, it’s the time when I started or finished the wireframe.
<ogra_> heh
<popey> thats boring.
<popey> you should have said it was the time the myans predicted the end of the world or something
<popey> i would have believed you
<kenvandine> mpt, thx!
<mpt> popey, true, but at least it’s more varied than putting 9:41 AM on every one
<popey> true dat
<davmor2> I'm confused why is using GPS only less accurate it's slower sure but not less accurate it's the most accurate thing for location surely :D
<mpt> wat
<mpt> davmor2, mainly because at any time, any GPS satellite your phone is using is at least 22,200 km away, usually more, while Wi-Fi and cell networks are several orders of magnitude closer
<mpt> And while the positions of Wi-Fi networks are rarely known exactly, they can be calculated over time by comparing them with cell towers and GPS satellites which are
<davmor2> mpt: but gps is accurate to like metres, the thing here gives us is agps which makes a guess as to where you are to give the gps a rough position so it can more accurately pin point you faster.  gps 15minutes to pinpoint, agps about 7 seconds
<davmor2> mpt: it's a speed thing rather than accuracy I guess is my point
<mpt> davmor2, right. So at any length of time, from the moment when the phone starts trying to figure out where you are, GPS + Wi-Fi + cell will give you a more accurate result than GPS alone.
<mpt> After 15 minutes they’ll be about the same. :-)
<dobey> sergiusens: so yeah, definitely telepathy-ofono, as installing the previous build fixes it
<dobey> sergiusens: just that one .deb
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo!  Back from lunch
<kenvandine> hey mterry
<kenvandine> that fix isn't in silo 3
<kenvandine> but before i heard that, i added silo 3 and messed myself up :)
<kenvandine> had to reflash
<mterry> kenvandine, sorry bro
<kenvandine> mterry, still want me to revert those 2 changes?
<kenvandine> to the .conf
<mterry> kenvandine, just as a testing mechanism, yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, if it *is* that bug, seems like there's some oddities around Mir clients coming and going
<mterry> kenvandine, and those two lines start new Mir clients right after closing them
<mterry> kenvandine, so I could believe it stresses that bug
<mterry> anpok, is there a way to easily test that crash fix patch?
<kenvandine> mterry, which lines?
<kenvandine> having trouble finding it in the launchpad diff
<kenvandine> with the po updates :)
<mterry> kenvandine, it's right at the bottom of the diff
<tedg> Saviq, Are you working the conflict in silo 13?
<mterry> kenvandine, the lines that start indicators and maliit-server
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> so small i missed it :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I assume you have not seen this crash without this silo.  So stopping the indicators and maliit-server don't seem to exercise the problem
<mterry> kenvandine, but maybe starting them up does
<mterry> kenvandine, thank you for being my guinea pig
<kenvandine> mterry, i haven't
<kenvandine> but... i don't run the wizard as often as i should :)
<mpt> kenvandine, specification updated: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location?action=diff&rev2=11&rev1=10>
<kenvandine> mpt, thx
<kenvandine> mterry, no crash first try
 * kenvandine reboots
<kenvandine> mterry, again... rebooting
<kenvandine> mterry, again... rebooting
<kenvandine> lets see if it works 4 times in a row, then uncomment those lines
<kenvandine> mterry, 4 times!
 * kenvandine uncomments
<mterry> kenvandine, ...  I think those changes are both silly and from my testing rather than real changes needed....
<mterry> kenvandine, you'll notice in wizard/Utils/system.cpp, the only place where we seem to call set-lang, we already run those two lines
<mterry> manually
<kenvandine> mterry, worked once with the lines uncommented
 * kenvandine tries again
<mterry> heh
<mterry> kenvandine, regardless of your testing, I'm ready to drop the lines.  If that also avoids this crash that's a huge bonus
<mpt> kenvandine, I tweaked the spec again to say use a page stack for the T&C, not a dialog
<mpt> I’m not sure SDK dialogs are ready for that kind of stress
<kenvandine> mpt, i appreciate that :)
<kenvandine> mterry, well 3 times without crashing after uncommenting
<mterry> kenvandine, so...
<mterry> kenvandine, huh
<mterry> kenvandine, well... like I said, I want to drop the lines anyway
<kenvandine> seems to be somewhat unreliably reproducable
<mterry> kenvandine, but now I'm not sure if that actually would help the crash
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... 4th try it crashed
 * mterry high fives ken
<kenvandine> not sure that proves anything :)
<kenvandine> only tried 4 times without the lines :)
<mterry> kenvandine, well it proves that lines being present is at least partly bad
<mterry> kenvandine, test more without lines...?
<kenvandine> the trick is to ensure the keyboard and all works well without them right?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah and wifi page -- but guaranteed they do
<mterry> kenvandine, because we already have those same lines elsewhere
<mterry> kenvandine, so what we are doing with the lines is emitting indicator-services-start twice and trying to start maliit-server twice
<kenvandine> which should be harmless... i'd think
<mterry> kenvandine, right...  you'd think so.  upstart should prevent the problem.  Unless something that triggers off those is a task
<mterry> let me check
<kenvandine> i guess tickles mir the wrong way...
<mterry> Yeah.. that's a great point.  upstart should not be racy at all
<mterry> kenvandine, but maybe the delay that upstart introduces as it ends set-lang (before we start everything again) avoids exercising this Mir problem.  So it might just be a timing issue of when we start the services?
<mterry> No, no tasks that trigger of those events
<mterry> So not a "starting jobs twice" issue I think
<kenvandine> weird, perhaps it really is completely unrelated
<kenvandine> mterry, 4 more times with the lines commented out, no crash
<mterry> kenvandine, my only guess is that the difference in timing that upstart introduces as it ends the job is avoiding tickling Mir weirdly
<mterry> kenvandine, not much of a timing gap to hang our hats on though
<mterry> kenvandine, I would be curious to see if that Mir patch fixes the crash -- would give me more confidence that we won't hit this in future
<mterry> kenvandine, but at least without the lines, my branch won't make the problem *worse*
<mterry> kenvandine, I've already updated the branch
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, i've run through it 6 times now without the lines
<mterry> kenvandine, such a razor-thin timing difference may also explain why I haven't seen it yet
<kenvandine> tedg, what's going on with silo 13?
<tedg> kenvandine, Saviq threw some extra branches in there, and they conflict.
<tedg> Hoping he's going to fix that here soon.
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll check back with you after silo 8 builds, see how it's going...
<kenvandine> if you are still delayed, maybe i can slide it in front of you :)
<tedg> kenvandine, K, might work out.
<kenvandine> i'll build it just in case :)
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine really needs to eat... bbiab
<mterry> kenvandine, rebuilding with the lines gone?
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, go eat, sorry!  ;)
<kenvandine> it has rev 1077
<Wellark> kenvandine: is your sim locked?
<kenvandine> Wellark, nope
<Wellark> sounds like a bug in messaging-app or nuntium
<Wellark> the context looks just fine
<kenvandine> Wellark, the context isn't active
<kenvandine> but it's checked in the UI
<Wellark> kenvandine: it's only activated when you actually try to send or receive mms
<kenvandine> oh... so Active = 0 doesn't really mean anything?
<Wellark> so for mms context we can't use the "Active" property
<Wellark> correct. for mms
<kenvandine> ok
<Wellark> only for Internet
<kenvandine> pat__, ^^
<Wellark> kenvandine: so, can we land?
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> please
<kenvandine> Wellark, did you see pat__'s comment on the MP?
<Wellark> nope
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm going to go be wifi-slow for a while, but will be back on IRC, and ready to help with any more weirdness with the silo
<Wellark> there is more?
<kenvandine> he noted the button text doesn't match the design
<kenvandine> and some more comments
<kenvandine> Wellark, we still have other silos in the queue to land first, but it might mean seb128 can land it on monday :)
<kenvandine> or at least get it ready for QA verification
 * kenvandine really needs to stop looking at the screen and fix some food :)
<kenvandine> bbiaf
<Wellark> kenvandine: are you able to activate the custom apn even on t-mobile+
<Wellark> ?
<kenvandine> for internet yes
<kenvandine> works
<kenvandine> just mms didn't work
<kenvandine> pat__ had a similar problem with att
<pat__> right
<pat__> Wellark, do all carriers support separate apns for internet and mms? seems they all expect one here
<Wellark> pat__: should work for all
<Wellark> but you could check from awe, sergiusens
<pat__> Wellark, sure doesnt seem to will ask them
<Wellark> pat__: replied to your comments in the MP
<pat__> Wellark, thanks, yes I added new valid apns but it always reverted to the one it started with
<Wellark> pat__: at least the contexts look valid
<Wellark> so we might have problems with some other component
<pat__> Wellark, I recall there was some logic in NM or ofono that always looped through them even if you said use this one
<danwest> hi all, trying to reflash my nexus4 to android. adb finds device but flash-all.sh hangs at '< waiting for device >'
<danwest> any ideas?
<nhaines> danwest: you need to be at the bootloader screen.
<danwest> nhaines, k, will give it a try
<danwest> working now, thought last time I did this the script was able to reboot to bootloader for me
<nhaines> No, the script doesn't do that.
<nhaines> At least, it hasn't for the last three years I've been using it.  :)
<nhaines> Glad it's working now!  It's always good news when there's a simple fix.  :)
<Wellark> pat__ kenvandine : you saw "sim locked" for messaging app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app say pin locked when it isn't on mako" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Wellark> when trying the MMS contexts
<Wellark> was that on mako?
<kenvandine> Wellark, it was
<kenvandine> so maybe unrelated
<kenvandine> tedg, so still waiting on silo 13?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup
<kenvandine> OMG
<kenvandine> wizard crashed again...
<tedg> kenvandine, Quick take his staff!
<kenvandine> i do not know how many more times i can reboot and run through the wizard before i scream
<kenvandine> somehow this has to be tedg's fault, i just know it
 * tedg wonders if we should tell kenvandine that it is actually a test to see how many times he can run through the wizard before he screams
<tedg> Eh, maybe next week.
<Wellark> kenvandine: what's the issue?
<kenvandine> tedg, i suspected so
<kenvandine> Wellark, wizard crashing... or rather unity-system-compositor
<kenvandine> mterry, it crashed with the latest...
<Wellark> kenvandine: yikes..
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm now testing what's in utopic... maybe it's completely unrelated to your branch
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm going to run through this wizard without your branch until i scream or it crashes
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks for the info! (sorry for answering only now)
<stgraber> lool: that looks like an invalid remove list as it'd be generated by the python3 version of system-image...
<Wellark> kenvandine, pat__ . so can we land the apn editor?
<pat__> Wellark, I am ok to land it
<kenvandine> Wellark, that'll take to long and block tedg's landing
<kenvandine> while we get qa verification
<kenvandine> i think the wizard crash is bug 1354412
<ubot5> bug 1354412 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with SIGABRT in raise() while running first boot on flo" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354412
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok, but no code changes required anymore?
<Wellark> just scheduling, right?
<kenvandine> Wellark, i'll top approve it
<kenvandine> we'll need to rebuild the silo after tedg's stuff lands and do another test ourselves
<kenvandine> then it'll be up to the QA team
<kenvandine> i'm confident mterry's wizard change is doing something to tickle this crasher in unity-system-compositor that the old wizard wasn't doing
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> i ran through the wizard 20 times... no crash
<kenvandine> with the wizard refresh branch, crashed on 2nd try
<kenvandine> Wellark, make sure the test plan has enough info for QA to verify, it's a tricky thing to test
<kenvandine> so don't assume anything
<kenvandine> Wellark, and it's easy to think it doesn't work
<kenvandine> kgunn, i see you dropped the rtm tag from bug 1354412
<ubot5> bug 1354412 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with SIGABRT in raise() while running first boot on flo" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354412
<kenvandine> kgunn, i think that might be the crasher we're seeing in mterry's wizard-refresh-take-6 branch
<kenvandine> mterry!
<mterry> kenvandine, hello again!
<kenvandine> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8535064/
<kenvandine> mterry, still crashes...
<mterry> kenvandine, I have janked together a series of routers such that my internet works well again
<kenvandine> and i confirmed it's a regression
<kenvandine> 20 times through the wizard without your branch
<kenvandine> no crashes
<Wellark> kenvandine: will update the test plan with all of the painful details on monday morning
<kenvandine> Wellark, thanks!
<kenvandine> Wellark, i won't be here... but seb128 will be handling landings
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok. have a good weekend!
<mterry> kenvandine, and with the branch, even without those two lines, it crashes?
<mterry> kenvandine, so those two lines were a red herring?
<mterry> kenvandine, sorry timed out
<mterry> kenvandine, last thing I sent was:
<mterry> <mterry> kenvandine, and with the branch, even without those two lines, it crashes?
<mterry>  kenvandine, so those two lines were a red herring?
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, red herring
<kenvandine> mterry, see the wizard log i sent pastebin
<mterry> kenvandine, I see the pastebin, but it's what I'd expect from USC crashing and wizard coming down as a result
<kenvandine> mterry, your branch changes some font sizes
<kenvandine> specifically fonts that were small
<kenvandine> no longer small
<kenvandine> maybe that's triggering it?
<kenvandine> at that point in the startup
<kenvandine> each time it crashes, it starts with that
<kenvandine> This plugin does not support createPlatformSharedGraphicsBuffer for cacheId: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ubuntu-font-family/Ubuntu-L.ttf 25 DF!
<kenvandine> mterry, 3 crashes that i've looked at the log after crashing and that was the first line where things start looking bad
<mterry> kenvandine, and you don't see that warning without my branch?
<kenvandine> mterry, actually i didn't look :)
<mterry> That output *might* just happen to occur at the same time as the trigger for the crash does
<kenvandine> goes right into exceptions after that
 * kenvandine tries
<mterry> kenvandine, it's just that all those exceptions deal with no longer being able to talk to the Mir server
<kenvandine> mterry, so might be a wild goose chase :)
<mterry> kenvandine, well let's see from a good run...
<mterry> anpok, poke again about testing the fix for bug 1376324 -- is there any way to easily get a mirserver deb with that patch?
<ubot5> bug 1376324 in mir (Ubuntu) "/usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor:*** Error in `unity-system-compositor': free(): invalid pointer: ADDR ***" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376324
<kenvandine> mterry, oh... it just crashed with the utopic version!
<kenvandine> wtf!
<kenvandine> i tried 20 times to make it crash!
 * kenvandine cries
<mterry> kenvandine, make *sure* you have the utopic version maybe?
<mterry> kenvandine, but my branch makes the crash more likely?
<kenvandine> confirmed
<kenvandine> seems so
<mterry> kenvandine, can you get a non-crashing run with utopic and see if you have the font message at least?  let's see how related that is
<kenvandine> yeah
 * mterry supposes I could do that too...  since that's the only kind of run I can do
<kenvandine> once it crashes, it keeps crashing until i reboot
<kenvandine> in fact... it never shows the wizard again
<kenvandine> just goes to black screen, logo spinning, black screen, etc
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, confirmed
<mterry> kenvandine, I see that font warning on startup for me
<kenvandine> i see that message
<kenvandine> once the compositor crashes, it just keeps blowing chunks :)
<kenvandine> mterry, could it have anything to do with the device state?
<mterry> kenvandine, that would make sense because it can't render.  upstart might try to restart wizard, but it just can't connect no matter how hard it tries
<mterry> kenvandine, device state?
<kenvandine> it just crashed 3 out of 4 tries with the utopic version
<mterry> kenvandine, and even without those two lines, it's more reproducable with the silo?
<kenvandine> but i ran that 20 times before!
<mterry> kenvandine, do you have other makos?
<kenvandine> like the reboot isn't flushing something in memory, etc
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> and you can't reproduce it
<mterry> kenvandine, I wonder if we could get a third mako opinion -- I wonder if your device is more susceptible
<mterry> kgunn, you around and fancy free?
<mterry> i.e. not busy?
<mterry> kenvandine, other thing to try is to compile Mir with that patch
<kenvandine> mterry, now that i've reproduced it without your branch
<mterry> kenvandine, maybe put its branch in the silo?  Kind of a long shot
<kenvandine> i feel better approving this
<mterry> kenvandine, because we're not 100% sure it's the same crash
<mterry> kenvandine, fair
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but it clearly can happen without your branch
<kenvandine> and reliably now....
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I just don't want my branch to make it 2x as likely to crash
<kenvandine> crashed 4 out of 6 times now
<mterry> kenvandine, but reproducability seems all over the place
<kenvandine> with utopic version
<mterry> kenvandine, has anyone from QA tried the branch?  They will before it lands in RTM, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> they will
<kenvandine> that is
<kenvandine> let me get it that far :)
<kenvandine> ready for qa verification in rtm :)
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... i'm going to slide this in front of you :)
<mterry> kenvandine, maybe they will see or not see the crash
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm comfortable approving from my side, just because I can't reproduce.  And I can't see anything in my branch that *should* make it more likely to crash
<mterry> kenvandine, but before it hits RTM I'd like a third tester at least
<mterry> kenvandine, ahem, another timeout
<mterry> kenvandine, last I heard from you was "with utopic version"
<kenvandine> ha
<mterry> kenvandine, I said a bunch of stuff about being happy on my side with the silo, but being more comfortable with a third tester before it lands in RTM at least
<kenvandine> mterry, i just told tedg i was slipping this in front of his
<kenvandine> mterry, i saw all that
<mterry> k
<kenvandine> mterry, published in utopic
<kenvandine> and building in rtm silo 6 now
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks!  Glad the scare was nothing terrible
<mterry> kenvandine, well it it terrible.  But at least not due to this silo
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah... wish it was more reliable...
<kenvandine> tedg, how close are you to being ready to rebuild ?
<mterry> kenvandine, I *really* hope it's just your awful machine.  That seems a little too good to be true though
<kenvandine> tedg, wondering if i should merge/clean before it publishes to release :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah... seems odd
<kenvandine> mterry, can you give it a test for rtm?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah let me refresh my krillin
<kenvandine> pat__, is your mako rtm?
<pat__> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> pat__, can you test the wizard in rtm silo 6?
<kgunn> mterry: just checking in, what's up?
<kenvandine> run through it a few times to make sure it doesn't crash :)
<pat__> kenvandine, can I run it on krillin?
<mterry> kgunn, we wanted a tester for a silo that was giving us inconsistent results
<mterry> kgunn, but we're tentatively going ahead if you don't have time.  But if you do, that would be nice as well
<kenvandine> pat__, mterry and i are testing it on krillin
<kenvandine> i wanted a mako tester
<kenvandine> pat__, i did hit some crashes on mako for utopic
<kenvandine> but very unreliably
<mterry> kgunn, ah kenvandine got a third tester too
<kgunn> which silo ?  i assume on mako ^
<mterry> kgunn, on mako, silo 008
<kenvandine> and i ultimately did manager to reproduce it without the silo
<kgunn> what specifically to test ? AP test? or manual ?
<kenvandine> kgunn, utopic silo 8
<kenvandine> kgunn, wizard, manually
<mterry> kgunn, manual.  kenvandine was seeing some crashes when going through the wizard
<mterry> kgunn, but only inconsistently.  And the crasher also happens on utopic without the silo
<mterry> kgunn, but the fear was that the silo makes it worse
<kenvandine> kgunn, it took me lots of tries to get it to crash without the silo
<mterry> kgunn, but I can't get the crash at all, so we wanted to see if kenvandine's mako is cursed
<kenvandine> but once it crashed... it happened more often
<kgunn> any particular part of the wizard ?
<kenvandine> see if you get to the second step :)
<kenvandine> kgunn, don't go all the way through it
<kenvandine> if you get to the second step
<kenvandine> reboot and see if it crashes
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> i typically don't touch the wizard until i've updated
<kenvandine> it only crashes on the first continue click
<kgunn> on purpose
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't run it enough
<kenvandine> i bet i have run it 50 times today though :)
<kgunn> yeah, i always fear wizard breaking...so i kinda stalk it on testing
<kenvandine> mterry, 4 times on krillin, no crash
 * pat__ installed and testing
<pat__> kenvandine, so just the first continue?
<kenvandine> pat__, when you hit the second step, just adb reboot
<kenvandine> pat__, yeah
<kenvandine> do it a few times
<pat__> worked first time
<kenvandine> mterry, 5 times good
<mterry> kenvandine, still downloading
<kenvandine> mterry, you need to upgrade your piece of string :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I have been having weird problems all week
<mterry> kenvandine, I took to just working from starbucks
<kenvandine> a couple weeks ago some contractors cut the cable line working on my neighbors house... they patched it together and didn't tell anyone
<kenvandine> for 3 days it was wonky as hell
<kenvandine> and finally TWC came out and found what they had done
<kenvandine> affected my whole damn street
<kenvandine> mterry, btw... the wizard looks awesome!
<mterry> kenvandine, :)  yay
 * kenvandine should stop bitching about the crashing and compliment nice work :)
<pat__> kenvandine, does this effect indicator-location? thought code was in settings https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1375322
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375322 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Security & Privacy/Wizard] Should be possible to accept HERE T&Cs after running through the wizard " [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> pat__, yes
<pat__> kenvandine, it does, ok
<kenvandine> pat__, because of the changes mpt made
<pat__> worked 3 times
<kenvandine> they are making changes in the indicator too
<pat__> I see
<kenvandine> pat__, speaking of that... since i'm out for a few days... maybe someone else can finish that up?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah it's a bummer the Location page is already obsolete before this branch lands
<pat__> 4 times
<kenvandine> pat__, my branch adds a toggle to accept the T&C and stuff... it's rough though
<pat__> mterry, did he change the wizard? I thought it was just additional stuff
<pat__> kenvandine, ok will pass it to jonas I guess
<kenvandine> pat__, thanks :)
<pat__> or await your return
<pat__> :)
<kenvandine> pat__, i wanted to finish that before vacation... but designs...
<pat__> kenvandine, no crash 5 attempts
<kenvandine> pat__, or that ;)
<kenvandine> pat__, thanks.. you can stop :)
<kenvandine> 10 times for me
<mterry> pat__, I don't know where design landed yet, they were discussing how to reword that page today
<kenvandine> i'm stopping
<kenvandine> i suspect the wording will change
<anpok> mterry: well .. grab 0.8 and merge the fix .. should apply cleanly
<anpok> mterry: i can give it a try..
<mterry> anpok, ok good to know
<mterry> anpok, sometimes Mir patches require rebuilds of lots of stuff -- that wouldn't be the case here?  (no abi changes?)
<mterry> I saw some headers change, didn't know how public they were
<kenvandine> mterry, i marked rtm silo 6 as tested, just needs qa verification now
<anpok> mterry: yeah just internal changes.. no abi or api breakage
<mterry> kenvandine, ok actually testing myself now  ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, these buttons in the wizard could use haptic feedback
<mterry> kenvandine, worked 5 times
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> my mako is angry...
<kenvandine> that's it...
<kenvandine> i have no plans of running the wizard again until after vacation
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Sorry, ran an errand. I'm really blocked, so I don't know when. Go ahead.
<kenvandine> tedg, i already went ahead :)
<kenvandine> 30m in proposed already, so i should be able to merge and clean soon
<mterry> kenvandine, but you're so good at it now
<kenvandine> mterry, ha
<kenvandine> i just wish we used your dialpad UI instead of the OSK in other places!
<kenvandine> so much nicer
<kenvandine> we need that to be a standard component :)
<anpok> mterry: do you need help with anything related to that patch?
<anpok>  will be off soon
<mterry> anpok, no thank you.  I think we decided my branch made that crash no more likely than it was before, so we just went ahead with it
<anpok> ok
<mterry> anpok, thanks though
<mterry> :)
<ajalkane> anyone know what's the problem... I'm trying to run an application from SDK in the device, but QtCreator gives "Please attach your device". It's attached. I just enabled developer mode with PIN.
<ajalkane> I assume this has something to do with the newish adb restrictions
<kgunn> curious if anyones noticing a stall of the bluez install on dist-upgrade
<kgunn> ....totally stuck had to reboot
<kgunn> kenvandine: so without even touching wizard...i gotta crash on mako
<kgunn> just after updating...but note, the dist-upgrade was weird, stalled out at bluez
<kgunn> and had to sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kgunn> to complete
<kgunn> looks like crash due to u-s-c & libc call
<chrisc> kgunn: i had exactly the same issue with bluez
<chrisc> but I didn't reboot, I killed apt after waiting a while
<kenvandine> tedg, system-settings merged, so you're good whenever you do a rebuild
<kenvandine> tedg, thanks!
<kenvandine> time for a mini-vacation... see ya'll thursday!
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool, have fun!
<bmatusiak> anybody here testing ubuntu-devel-proposed?
<bmatusiak> on nexus 4
<jgdx> bmatusiak, I have been.
<bmatusiak> jgdx,
<bmatusiak> have did you get a sim lock?
<jgdx> bmatusiak, System Settings -> Privacy and Security -> SIM Pin
<ajalkane> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, trying to run application and getting "module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed". What should I install? I have the SDK ppa
<ajalkane> Wait a sec, maybe I don't. Some funny guy seems to have commented out my ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-trusty.list
<ajalkane> Wait a sec 2, I do have the trusty repo in illogical file enabled. So it should be okay.
<bmatusiak> jgdx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app show unlocked pin as locked" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bmatusiak> this is the problem im having
<bmatusiak> so far i like it :P
<bmatusiak> great work guys !
<pdxwebdev> Can ubuntu touch do url protocol handlers to launch an app?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-11
<Mat_56432> Hello.
<davmor2> hey guys just updated to the lastest rtm and I'm stuck on bq logo
<davmor2> ogra_: you about ^
<anpok_> yay
<anpok_> me too
<anpok_> on both phones
<gigix> hi guys, since recently I have not been able to update any of my apps on my utouch nexus 4
<gigix> when I adb shell to it and run apt-get update I get a large bunch of 404
<gigix> has anything changed in the repos lately ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<anpok_> gigix: you should not use apt-get update / upgrade on the phone
<anpok_> use ubuntu-device-flash or the update functionality accessible via system-settings instead
<gigix> which I have done first
<gigix> I have 17 upgrades, none of which works
<gigix> the menu bar just keeps saying "installing"
<anpok_> click package updates?
<gigix> that's it
<anpok_> hmm
<ogra_> re-create your U1 account
<ogra_> (there was a mail about this a while ago)
<gigix> ok I'll try that now
<anpok_> ogra_: any clue how to resolve the boot issue that came with latest rtm?
<gigix> ogra_, seems to be working
<gigix> thanks
<gigix> will i have to recreate my u1 everytime I need to do an update ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> anpok_, see the mailing list
<davmor2> ogra_: I had a niggling feeling it might be mesa
<ogra_> well, i havent proven that theory yet :)
 * ogra_ waits for his download to finish ... to flash a test mako
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm prepared to bet money it is
<ogra_> it has a high likelyness, yeah
<ogra_> but i need to see where the alternative points to, to be sure
<davmor2> ogra_: I hit it with the silo but we all thought the seed pulled in only mir-android
<ogra_> davmor2, well, its not a seed issue :)
<ogra_> it used to have a strict versioned depenedency that was dropped
<davmor2> ogra_: I think there was a bug for it and the mir guys were changing the packaging accordingly
<ogra_> davmor2, see ML :)
<davmor2> ogra_: shuggin fashin shuggin fashin
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1378995
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378995 in Mir ""citrain upgrade-device" fails to upgrade mir properly (Mesa driver installed instead of Android makes the phone unbootable)." [Critical,In progress]
<davmor2> ogra_: so it looks like that needs to land Monday or erm now
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> anyway back to diy
<anpok_> ogra_: which one?
<ogra_> which what ?
<anpok_> which ml?
<ogra_> oh,. mailing list ?
<ogra_> ubuntu-phone indeed
<ogra_> oh man, seems *all* alternatives point to meas
<ogra_> *mesa
 * ogra_ was hoping to be able to provide a one liner as workaround ... but thats a little bigger
<ogra_> ok, only two it seems
<ogra_> arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirplatform3driver_conf and arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclient8driver_conf
<ogra_> ok, purging libmirclient8driver-mesa and libmirplatform3driver-mesa from the image helps
<ogra_> just unsetting the alternative didnt
<ogra_> bah +
<ogra_> now that i'm done with the code i see cjwatson already did something similar
<ogra_> oh, wait, only half of it
<ogra_> ok, uploaded
 * ogra_ will return later and push that change to rtm (once it is in the archive)
<rigved> hi
<rigved> how can i download the latest image for flo from this location: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/flo/ . I am getting access forbidden on that URL.
<ogra_> rigved, there are issues with the latest image we turned off the server temporary until the issue is fixed
<ogra_> please be patient
<ogra_> (see the ubuntu-phone mailing list for details)
<rigved> ohh ok thanks for the update.
<rigved> is there any previous build which i can use in the meantime? maybe from cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra_> nope
<Tassadar> ogra_: was the image broken for every device or just *thatnewoneIcan'tremember*? If so, do you know which version is it for mako?
<ogra_> Tassadar, everyone i think
<ogra_> a -mesa package sliped into the rootfs and stole the alternatives setting for some UI driver
<Tassadar> hm, 82, it is already on tasemnice, I should remove it then
<ogra_> yup
<Tassadar> not many people use rtm-proposed on my server anyway, I think
<rigved> ya i'm not able to install touch using the multirom manager app either. guess it's because of this reason
<Tassadar> plus, the VPS provider appears to be under some kind of DDoS/managed to screw up once again, so I doubt anyone is able to download anything from it right now xD
<rigved> :O
<Tassadar> there, version 82 removed
<gcollura> why did you put down the server? why not just remove the broken image? (just asking out of curiosity :)
<Tassadar> there probably was nobody who can do that available
<gcollura> understood
<Tassadar> (I'm just guessing though)
<rickspencer3> hey all, so my My Photos scope isn't loading any photos
<rickspencer3> can anyone suggest the right place to log the bug?
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: BRICKED!! DO NOT UPGRADE any proposed install; see ML | Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | phablet
<rickspencer3> whoops
<asac> dont tell me
<rickspencer3> asac, hey
<rickspencer3> nah, my photos aren't loading in one of my scopes
<rickspencer3> asac, I assume that when you say "bricked" you can actually recover using ubuntu-device-flash ?
<asac> rickspencer3: once we have a fixed image, yes
<rickspencer3> asac, right
<asac> well, i dont know for sure how recover will work; we will send instructions
<rickspencer3> asac, well, I'll wait for the all clear :)
<asac> rickspencer3: besides all the post0mortem that has to happen, we should ensure that all non-techy users are not on -proposed channels
<rickspencer3> I'm sure whatever is wrong, it will get sorted
 * asac worried about beta testers
<rickspencer3> asac, beta testers only get promoted images
<asac> uff
<asac> rickspencer3: silbs too?
<rickspencer3> asac, no, silbs is getting daily updates
<asac> at least some good news :)
<rickspencer3> but ... this is the risk you take
<asac> ack.
<rickspencer3> if you want the latest crack, you gotta accept the risks
<rickspencer3> asac, nice that it's on a long weekend
<asac> of course. what can we expect
<rickspencer3> asac,  is there a link to the email message?
<rickspencer3> I don't want to go into my email because I am afraid I will get stuck in there working :)
<asac> rickspencer3: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10173.html
<rickspencer3> thanks asa
<rickspencer3> thanks asac
<ogra_> long weekend ?
<ogra_> oh, you USians celebrate that this guy got lost :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, yeah, the US has a holiday called Columbus day
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> which is a substitute for May Day
<rickspencer3> because we fear the proletariat :)
<ogra_> i thought you have a labour day too
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah, sorry, I was making a lame joke
<ogra_> :)
<asac> rickspencer3: you have labor day too, dont you?
<rickspencer3> asac, right
<rickspencer3> well, sort of
<rickspencer3> I mean, we don't celebrate "labor" in any way, it's just a day off
<asac> heh
<rickspencer3> and May 1, which is celebrated in the rest of the world, commemorates an event that happened in the US, I think
<asac> rickspencer3: i looked it up at some points. the US started this event in october
<asac> and next year may europe went crazy
<rickspencer3> ah
<asac> unless i completely got it wrong
<rickspencer3> dang it
<asac> back then it just took half a year for the info to spread that there was a revolution  :)
<asac> on the other side of the atlantic
<rickspencer3> asac, that violates my preconception that the US is always afraid of workers' rights
<rickspencer3> so, I choose to continue on with my false beliefs
<rickspencer3> it's the easiest way to deal with the cognitive dissonance
<ogra_> workers rights ?
<ogra_> socialism !!!
<asac> rickspencer3: i think one reason why US forgot about that idea more than EU could be because US didnt have big devastation from world wars where many experienced that even if you are good middleclass or even rich you can be poor and starving tomorrow :)
<asac> anyway, topic for another day
<asac> hehe
<rickspencer3> or our rich people have better propaganda :)
<ogra_> haha
 * rickspencer3 considers making an ebola scope
<rickspencer3> http://www.who.int/csr/don/archive/disease/ebola/en/
<rickspencer3> asac, I just got a notification for an update, do you want me to try it?
<asac> rickspencer3: if its #99 yes
<asac> dont install #98 :)
<rickspencer3> asac, how can I tell which version it is?
<asac> we already testesd it so should work
<rickspencer3> oh
<asac> rickspencer3: you should see after downloading
<rickspencer3> where is says "99" ?
<rickspencer3> lol
<asac> rickspencer3: before hitting install
<asac> yeah
<rickspencer3> I *guess* it could be more clear ;)
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> wow, 91.6 Megs
<rickspencer3> big one
<asac> yeah, think a bunch of 9/10 milestone landings that were trailing are in that.
<asac> but now the door is closed
<rickspencer3> asac, it seemed to have rebooted fine
<asac> rickspencer3: ack :P
<rickspencer3> and now there are little dots on some of my launcher items
<rickspencer3> thanks goodness
<rickspencer3> I was just thinking, "these launcher items need dots"
<asac> hah
<rickspencer3> system settings says that I am on r99
<rickspencer3> so, whatever happened, seems to be fixed
<asac> yeah at least one can boot it seems
<rickspencer3> asac, anything I should look at specifically?
<asac> not for the firedrill problem
<asac> the problem was that it didnt boot
<rickspencer3> asac, right ... I'm past that :)
<asac> yay!
<asac> thanks for confirm
<asac> i am too on #99
<rickspencer3> I thought there might be some cool new feature that you thought we should check out?
<asac> we can go again go back to regression hunting
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> asac, try manage scopes -> all
<asac> rickspencer3: i didnt have time to really look what went in yeterday :)
<asac> and just wanted to get it boot today so far
<asac> hehe
 * asac checks
<asac> oha
<asac> indeed
<rickspencer3> whoops
<asac> lets call thostr too :P
<asac> hehe
<rickspencer3> asac, maybe a text would be appropriate :)
<asac> now that i worked all saturday i want more folks to help clean dirt
<asac> j.k.
<rickspencer3> not me
<rickspencer3> I will log a bug and text him
<asac> rickspencer3: please complain about the scope. i am waiting for final confirm for recovery instructions, then send mail and go off
<asac> i will leave this to you
<asac> all i needed was a working phone for travel on monday
<asac> so folks can text me in brussels
 * asac will send himself a mup sms
<asac> good. sms work well, notification bubble and sound played
<asac> rickspencer3: so for the scopes, this looks like cut off textures,
<asac> rickspencer3: i know that mir landed
<asac> so maybe that landing and not a scope landing
<asac> i assume that Qa would have spotted this for a scope landing
<asac> but not for mir
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> asac, let me log the bug and then notify olli
<asac> rickspencer3: point is that mir landing wasnt ready and signed off by
<asac> QA
<rickspencer3> asac, right, I grocked that :)
<asac> rickspencer3: there was a process glitch
<asac> rickspencer3: that mir landing is what caused our no-boot brteakage
<asac> but QA nacked it
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> so it was published by accident, but couldnt be backed out
<rickspencer3> I'll log the bug against Unity and let olli sort our the bodies
<asac> yeah
<rickspencer3> asac, before you go can you please quickly confirm this bug?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1380120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380120 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Manage Scopes -> Is Unusable" [Undecided,New]
<asac> rickspencer3: i commented that i see the same
<rickspencer3> thanks asac
<asac> marked it as confirmed
<rickspencer3> I've cried wolf so many times :)
<asac> marked it critical
<asac> tagged it rtm14
<asac> now process should kick in :)
<asac> victor should be all over it, pushing people to get it fixed and all
<asac> lol
<asac> maybe see what happens
<rickspencer3> well, I text *both* of olli's mobile numbers :)
 * popey upgrades
<popey> only 32MB here...
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: UNBRICKED!! ... but read http://bit.ly/1D3iwtX before upgrading | Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1
<taiebot> mzanetti: Do you know where i can find the radio channel from the Live tv feed on xbmc remote?
<gcollura> is devel-proposed image #277 broken on mako?
<taiebot> gcollura: i am upgrading will tell you in few  min
<taiebot> gcollura: booted here with no problems
<taiebot> mzanetti: looks like its missing I have TV channels and recording on the LI. While I should have TV channels, Radio channels and recordings
<rickspencer3> can anyone tell me how to get my welcome screen working again?
<rickspencer3> I'm getting tired of "no data sources available"
<rickspencer3> and the workaround in this bug report didn't fix it :/
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1372502
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1372502 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "usermetrics stopped working some time ago due to wrong group for files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> rickspencer3: can't even get to that bug report, lp seems to be unresponsive for me
<rickspencer3> wow, I'm breaking everything I touch today
<popey> bah, not it works
<rickspencer3> I just crashed unity 8 too :)
<popey> -rw-r--r-- 1 usermetrics usermetrics 15360 Oct 11 16:59 usermetrics6.db
<rickspencer3> and now media-hub service is using 98% of a cpu
<popey> oh the dash is very crashy at the moment
<popey> is your usermetrics db appropriately permissioned?
<rickspencer3> popey, yes, I applied jdstrand's work around in the bug report
<rickspencer3> -rw-r--r-- 1 usermetrics usermetrics 17408 Oct 11 15:38 usermetrics6.db
<rickspencer3> (and I've taken a picture and sent a text to make sure there was some data :) )
<popey> is the usermetricsservice running?
<popey> usermet+  2201  0.3  0.4  35576  4548 ?        S    20:44   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libusermetrics/usermetricsservice
<rickspencer3> interesting question
<rickspencer3> me looks
<rickspencer3> popey,
<rickspencer3> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ps -A | grep metrics
<rickspencer3>  2257 ?        00:00:00 usermetricsserv
<popey> hm
 * rickspencer3 tries one more restart
<popey> krillin rtm 99 right?
<rickspencer3> no love :/
<rickspencer3> popey, yeah
<popey> hmm
<rickspencer3> popey, it can wait until Monday or Tuesday
<popey> good, because I have no idea ㋛
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> popey, I take it it's working fine for you?
<popey> yes
<rickspencer3> good
<popey> i have had it break in the past
<popey> wonder if the db is screwed
<rickspencer3> maybe the db format changed or something
<popey> ok, lets see...
<popey> rickspencer3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8541487/ you get same results?
<rickspencer3> let me check
<rickspencer3> I just copied the database to my desktop and was about to browse it :)
<rickspencer3> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8541495/
<rickspencer3> looks pretty much the same
<rickspencer3> I'll just keep living with it until next week :)(
<popey> maybe back the db up and delete it rickspencer3 ?
<popey> see if a new one gets made which is "fixed"
<rickspencer3> not a bad idea
<rickspencer3> can't really hurt, I guess
<rickspencer3> popey, I notice I only have 7 rows in my data set :/
<popey> one per app, surely?
<popey> i have 7 too
<popey> inbound texts, outbound texts, in calls, out calls, music, photos, minutes in calls...
<rickspencer3> oh, that's good
<rickspencer3> popey, well, moving the db aside, it generated a new one after I took a pic, but it didn't start working :)
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<popey> ☹ probably needs a reboot
<popey> or service restart
 * rickspencer3 reboots
<popey> clutching at straws here
<popey> sorry.
<rickspencer3> popey, no worries, I'm actually pretty surprised you;re sticking with it ;)
<popey> wifey out, sat here drinking beer and watching telly ☻
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> reboot didn't "fix" it
 * rickspencer3 moves on
<popey> kk
<rickspencer3> thanks anyway popey
<popey> np
<popey> back to beer...
<popey> rickspencer3: something that sprung to mind - one could populate that database with some nice data for demo purposes, to show the welcome screen at its best
<cwayne> popey: that
<cwayne> 's exactly what we did for MWC :)
<popey> heh
<rickspencer3> in any case, it shouldn't say "No data sources available"
<rickspencer3> it looks like an error
<nosh> hello
<nosh1> hello can some one help
<nosh1> i just installed touch on maguro device but it take 14gb in system settings how can i free space i only have 3 gb left on device and no sd card option
<nosh1> no one to answer
<gcollura> nosh1, most of the devs are european, and it's 1am here :)
<gcollura> sorry if I can't help, are you sure there aren't any old files from a previous android installation?
<nosh1> i am sorry but its 2.20am here where i am sitting
<gcollura> eheh :)
<nosh1> yes maybe because i dint delete anything just installed touch
<nosh1> lol
<nosh1> devs never sleep u know
<nosh1> i am not good at programing but good on testing
<nosh1> i have to wipe cache and factory sttings from recovery ?
<gcollura> delete data and everything (do a backup first if you need it)
<simosx> nosh1, 14gb is too much space. Did you identify what is taking it up?
<nosh1> becaue of low space my apps ot working
<nosh1> in system settings only it says ubuntu take 14 gb space
<nosh1> i dont know how just downloaded 269 image maguro 2 times and installed
<nosh1> total space 16.9 free space 2.9 used by ubuntu 14gb otherfiles 19mb this is in about phone storage section
<nosh1> i want to go office in morning 6 oclock please help and just tell i have to delete and clean from recovery or there is anyoption in ubuntu touch to delete files and things like in android
<nosh1> evs any sujjestions please
<gcollura> nosh1, if you have nothing to save try to wipe everything (yes, everything) and than flash ubuntu phone again
<nosh1> wipe from recovery ? because ubuntu phone is working
<nosh1> i am wondering there is option in ubuntu to wipe data and reset ?
<nosh1> i cant find it
<gcollura> I may have had a similar problem once on mako switching from android to ubuntu touch, I solve by deleting everything on the device
<gcollura> There's a reset phone option in SystemSettings
<nosh1> ok how i dont have anything to save just wanaa use ubuntu smoothly
<gcollura> but I think it doesn't do what you need
<nosh1> where is the option
<nosh1> in about phone ?
<nosh1> or sytem
<nosh1> sytem shows battery time date security updates
<gcollura> http://i.imgur.com/FibayW0.png
<nosh1> thanks for pic
<nosh1> but i dont have this option
<nosh1> only about phone is last
<gcollura> ok I understand. you could try to boot to recovery, format everything including system, data, cache..
<nosh1> ok
<gcollura> and then flash ubuntu (you need to, if you format the system)
<nosh1> can i do this by adb on ubuntu desktop
<gcollura> I don't think so, adb reboot-recovery
<nosh1> ok
<nosh1> thanks alot
<nosh1> i will try it
<gcollura> sorry, adb reboot-bootloader
<gcollura> then recovery mode
<nosh1> then i have to download boot strap file and image for maguro again ?
<nosh1> or just device-flash channel comand ?
<gcollura> the one you already have should be okay
<nosh1> ok just give me the flash comand
<nosh1> because when ever i give the comand it download again
<gcollura> it shouldn't, ubuntu-device-flash saves the file it downloads and it uses them if their not outdated
<gcollura> they are*
<gcollura> sorry I'm a bit sleepy
<nosh1> ok
<nosh1> thanks collura
<nosh1> see u tomorrow
<nosh1> when i do all this
<nosh1> because at this time i have to sleep too
<gcollura> just found out there is adb reboot recovery
<nosh1> what ?
<nosh1> then
<gcollura> a command to boot directly into recovery
<nosh1> yea i know this one
<nosh1> i will try in morning tomorrow
<gcollura> ok good night
<nosh1> and then i will come back to tell u
<nosh1> good night
<nosh1> nice dreams
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-12
<chrisdep> my phone does not download/install package updates
<chrisdep> how should I debug this?
<chrisdep> i am connected to the internet
<chrisdep> when i click Install 13 updates
<chrisdep> all of the items in the list show 'Installing'
<chrisdep> but none of them download or install anything
<chrisdep> its been happening to me for weeks
<ogra_> chrisdep, re-create your U1 account on the phone (there was a mail about the tokens having been invaliated in the store)
<Kebabfish> adb devices gives me the following:
<Kebabfish> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<Kebabfish> * daemon started successfully *
<Kebabfish> List of devices attached
<Kebabfish> And I cant get into a shell anymore
<Kebabfish> someone knows how I can fix this?
<robertopero> Hi all!. A quick question. Where can I find the new notify-osd on Launchpad?
<gcollura> ogra_, ping
<maothman4> anyone there
<Niks_India> Hello all
<Niks_India> i am looking to install ubuntu touch on zte phone
<Niks_India> how ever this phone supports firefoxos and android kitkat
<Niks_India> can you please help with me to get latest ubuntu touch image
<Niks_India> can any one pleas help me
<Niks_India> TIA
<DanChapman> Niks_India: have you looked to see if a port has been done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices You won't find many people about on a Sunday to help
<Niks_India> let me have a look
<Niks_India> thanks for your help
<rigved> hi
<rigved> i have installed ubuntu touch using the dual boot app. When i click on reboot to ubuntu, it just ends up rebooting to android again. does not reboot into ubuntu. can anyone help?
<rigved> hi
<rigved> when booted into ubuntu touch, phablet-network is not working. can someone help?
<vitimiti> Hi
<Crazycat36> Is there any Vs980 ports available
<Crazycat36> Is there any Vs980 ports available
<Crazycat36>  Is there any Vs980 ports available
<popey> !devices | Crazycat36
<ubot5> Crazycat36: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Crazycat36> Do people just hang out in this Irc?
<popey> yeah, but it's way more busy during the EU/US working week
<Crazycat36> Oh ok maybe I should check back monday lol
<pngo> if I "lsusb" my Nexus 4 is recognized, but if I "adb devices"  list of the devices is empty. How can I fix it?
<Crazycat36> Not sure if it's helpful or not but try the universal abd driver
<Crazycat36> There is also the naked abd driver
<taiebot> hey all i have just realised that sms are not working on r.278 when i want to send a message i have a message saying my  Sim card is locked. That's first time i see this message and my simcard has never been locked. I saw a message similar on the mailing list https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10186.html
<taiebot>  Where does this SImlock comes from ? both phone app and messages are useless.
<taiebot> I have lockdown = 0 on my ./list-modems
<thurstylark> I'm getting "offline" when using 'adb devices'. I'm using Desktop 14.04 trying to connect to an android device, and can't seem to get it to work.
<popey> thurstylark: works here
<popey> oops, wrong person
<thurstylark> ha
<popey> taiebot: #178 sms works here...
<thurstylark> does the 'android' package install all developer tools, or something different?
<taiebot> popey: that's weird i cannot see anything wrong i have never set a SIMpin
<taiebot> i have compared my current ./list-modems to an old one
<taiebot> and they look very similar
<taiebot> popey: do you have a simpin?
<taiebot> weird stuff is that i am able to get 3g
<taiebot> downgrading to r.275 and sms starts working again
<popey> taiebot: no, no sim pin here
<taiebot> popey: on r.275 i am back with my network. Following https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10167.html it started on r.276
<bmatusiak> any have a fix for the "libust" problem? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=963Fz21F
<popey> bmatusiak: i dont think thats a problem, we have seen that lttng message for months.
<bmatusiak> popey, no one knows the cause?
<bmatusiak> because it just stalls loading the app
<popey> i think the cause is known, i dont believe the lttng is the cause of app being slow loading.. i may be wrong but I am sure we've discsussed this in the past
<popey> i may be wrong though, ask again during EU/US working day... more people around then.. specifically ping jdstrand ☻
<bmatusiak> maby this is the same issue thats effecting 3g
<bmatusiak> or a apparmor problem
<popey> dunno...
<popey> bed calls
<popey> ttfn
<pdxwebdev> Does the browser app honor any protocol handlers?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-05
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: nice1 mate: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/the-default-wallpapers-of-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-gallery-493511.shtml
<DavidWed> Hello
<DavidWed> Can I use QML in commercial projects ? I planed to develop an app with QML/C++.
<duflu> DavidWed: I think the LGPL bits, yes. But I'm no expert... http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/licensing.html
<DavidWed> Is there a chance to use another frontend than QML ? ( maybe HTML5 with c++ ) ?
<DavidWed> thanks xD
<duflu> DavidWed: Yes, technically you can use any toolkit that has a Mir backend. Or HTML5 will run in the browser
<anpok> DavidWed: you can also just assemble qtquick objects programmatically... but not all properties are easily accessible that way
<anpok> so you might end up falling to passing qml expression strings..
<anpok> +back
<DavidWed> hmm
<DavidWed> thanks for respond
<dholbach> good morning
<anpok> i did spend some time on assembling a different frontend for qtquick
<anpok> one of the problems is that for example the layouting bits are hidden in a substructure that can only be accessed through the private pimpl ptr from the actual quickitem class..
<DavidWed> Just to be clear, the GTK+ 3.16 has a Mir backend. So I can develop my apps with GTK+ 3.16 ? Without QML ?
<anpok> DavidWed: at the moment the gtk+ on the phone is missing an important piece..
<anpok> that is support for the buffer types provided by the android drivers..
<anpok> for that we need a somewhat larger change in cairo ..
<anpok> and then someone would have to add the right theme to gtk.. and yeah then you still might be missing out some parts that are provided when you go with qt..
<DavidWed> Did you estimate how long it will take to support the GTK+ ? Is there any other GUI frontend (with mir support) than QML, which could be used now ?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Teachers' Day! 😃
<guest42315> welp unity-dash? died on mx4 ota6, i can't launch app or scroll but the rest is working, i can launch apps from the launcher and the app switcher still works
<guest42315> also i see heavy lag :/
<davmor2> guest42315: that'll possibly be the fd bug that was discovered, it is fixed for ota7 try rebooting your phone for now though
<guest42315> davmor2, thanks! rebooting :P
<popey> davmor2: have you seen a bug report for battery gauge in system settings, that it only shows a line for 50% of the time?
<davmor2> popey: nope
<popey> ota-6, does your battery gauge go back further than midnight?
<davmor2> popey: checking
<davmor2> popey: about 11:00 am yesterday
<popey> davmor2: do does it stretch across the whole graph?
<popey> welcome back john-mcaleely
<davmor2> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/battery.png
<popey> hm, wonder why mine is stunted
<popey> http://imgur.com/RYsRKKa
<popey> also, the "Last full charge" is inaccurate
<popey> it measures from the last moment you were at 100%, not the last moment you unplugged the device at 100%
<popey> which could be hours apart
<john-mcaleely> popey, thank you!
<mardy> mvo: hi! Can you suggest a workaround for bug 1436368?
<ubot5`> bug 1436368 in click (Ubuntu) "set PKG_CONFIG_PATH" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436368
<mardy> mvo: oh, looks like adding that line to .bashrc does the trick :-) ignore this then ^ :-)
 * mvo ignores as requested
<mardy> mvo: ah, now I remember why that was enough
 * mardy requests mvo to unignore :-)
<mardy> mvo: it seems that .bashrc is not read if I do "click run cmake..."
<Mirv> for anyone interested, it's again possible to run Qt 5.5 on the phone after doing one manual Unity 8 hack on qml files.
<Mirv> getting here involves workarounding the current list of bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.5 that haven't received bugfixes yet, but it does run now
<Mirv> even keyboard finally works so it's a bit easier to play around
<atk33_> May can I ask something about the meizu mx4?
<mcphail> atk33_: of course
<atk33_> mcphail, do you know how to get in the preloader mode?
<mcphail> atk33_: I don't have an mx4, but there will be a few people on here who do. If you lurk for a while, someone is likely to tell you
<atk33_> thanks mcphail
<Inoki> Hello, an ETA for the next OTA? Topic doesn't say.
<robin-hero> Inoki: It is 19th October.
<Inoki> robin-hero: thank you!
<awe_> mterry, any WiFi feedback from over the weekend?
<robin-hero> Is the fix released for this bug to the rc-proposed channel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1469398
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1469398 in Canonical System Image "Push-client should be disabled when no network connection" [High,Fix committed]
<robin-hero> because I don't find it in the rc-propsed change log
<mterry> awe_, I commented on the silo -- doesn't seem to solve the CPU issue.  Or super noticably change it.  :(
<mterry> awe_, was there anything else in that PPA I tested a while ago?  Or was I just experiencing a solar flare situation?
<awe_> solar flare... unfortunately
<awe_> so when you hit this, you just headed to central square, and walking around, the phone became unusable?
<awe_> what app were you running?
<awe_> and did you capture any dbus traffic while doing so?
<mterry> popey, your openstreetmap webapp doesn't have the optional "www." in its url regex.  So when I click the "login" button, I get redirected to the browser app
<popey> mterry: thanks, will fix
<popey> mterry: guess I should add all those other login methods :S
<popey> mterry: turns out I didn't have the problem because I had 0.8 on my phone and have had for months, but forgot to upload it :) - now done
<mterry> popey, hah  :)
<popey> :)
<TonyBoston> I'm getting a weird message that my contact sync account has to be upgraded
<TonyBoston> did we have any changes in syncevolution?
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, yes we moved to buteo, did it update correctly?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, it did update but I can't seem to upgrade the mentioned contacts sync db
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i just did mine and it said it 'failed' 3 times but i kept hitting retry and it succeeded on the fourth attempt
<TonyBoston> I have that reload button with a point in the middle in the contacts app
<davmor2> TonyBoston: what account were you using to sync with?
<TonyBoston> davmor2, 3 owncloud calendars and one owncloud contact
<davmor2> TonyBoston: that might be why it is only doing google accounts renatu ^
<TonyBoston> hmm?
<renatu> TonyBoston, which online account do you have configured on your device?
<TonyBoston> renatu, ubuntu one only
<TonyBoston> renatu, I did configure syncevolution to have my owncloud synced
<renatu> TonyBoston, this should not cause any problem
<renatu> let me take a look on the code and see if this could cause any problem
<TonyBoston> renatu, yeah now I am getting this message where it says that my contacts sync has to be upgraded
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, contacts app you mean?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, the contacts app is throwing the error yes
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, does the message say contacts app needs to be upgraded?
<TonyBoston> and it reads that I can only edit local contacts
<davmor2> ahayzen: did you have a steady interent connection, I was trying to reproduce an issue and only got that message when I was switching flight mode on and off
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, I could make a screenshot of the message
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah i did, it was doing it while booting though so i wonder if that was the issue
<TonyBoston> where would I upload that?
<davmor2> ahayzen: possibly
<davmor2> TonyBoston: is it the message in the messaging indicator?
<TonyBoston> davmor2, there was one once yes, now its a pop up
<davmor2> TonyBoston: any image upload site, we'd just need a link to see it
<renatu> TonyBoston, could you past the result of: account-console list
<renatu> davmor2, TonyBoston, yes I can confirm that if you have extra sources on your EDS that is created from external tools this could cause the upgrade to fail
<renatu> davmor2, I will fix that
<davmor2> renatu: nice one
<TonyBoston> renatu, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/275014/
<TonyBoston> davmor2, so imgur isnt working for me, any other suggestions for uploading images?
<davmor2> TonyBoston: http://imagebin.ca/
<TonyBoston> davmor2, thanks
<TonyBoston> davmor2, doens't work eithere
<TonyBoston> might have some java issues
<davmor2> TonyBoston: just mail it dave.morley@canonical.com
<TonyBoston> davmor2, okay cool
<TonyBoston> davmor2, should be there
<davmor2> TonyBoston, pmcgowan, renatu: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/address_issue_witho_owncloud.png
<TonyBoston> I should have picked another background :)
<TonyBoston> davmor2, please check your mail
<davmor2> TonyBoston, pmcgowan, renatu: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/account_issue_with_owncloud2.png
<davmor2> TonyBoston: do you want the other taking down then
<TonyBoston> davmor2, yes please
<davmor2> done
<TonyBoston> thx
<renatu> davlefou, TonyBoston, yes this will appear until the app get updated
<renatu> davmor2, ^^^
<renatu> davlefou, wrong nick, sorry
<renatu> TonyBoston, working to fix your use case
<TonyBoston> renatu, okay
<TonyBoston> renatu, is there any documentation for buteo?
<renatu> TonyBoston, syncevolution will still working for manual sync
<TonyBoston> renatu, manual sync is not what I need
<TonyBoston> sync should be automated
<TonyBoston> don't you think?
<renatu> TonyBoston, we intend to implement owncloud support for buteo in the future
<TonyBoston> renatu, any workaround for now? as this is the only think I really need
<TonyBoston> thing*
<renatu> TonyBoston, you can keep using syncevolution as you have been using
<TonyBoston> renatu, okay cool
<renatu> TonyBoston, I will fix the update to not cause problem with the sync-evolution sources
<TonyBoston> renatu, seems that there isn't an issue with calendars though
<TonyBoston> so at least I don't have issues so far
<renatu> TonyBoston, yeah we did not port calendar sync yet
<TonyBoston> oh man
<TonyBoston> launchpad is so confusing
<TonyBoston> how can I "switch" to ubuntu touch?
<dobey> switch from what?
<TonyBoston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<TonyBoston> I don't see a difference between "ubuntu" bugs and "touch stuff"
<dobey> there isn't
<dobey> there is no ubuntu touch. it's only ubuntu
<TonyBoston> I know
<TonyBoston> but its different anyway
<dobey> if you want to report a bug against a specific package, report it against that package in ubuntu
<dobey> if it's a click, then you need to report it against the upstream project
<dobey> ifit's a general bug you don't know where to report, i guess you can report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<TonyBoston> thanks for making that clear
<TonyBoston> but still, its confusing
<dobey> yeah, i don't know if there will be something invented simialr to "distributions" in launchpad, so that we can have bugs filed against each different image, and deal with differences between package formats
<dobey> would make it easier, but it's a very hard problem itself i guess :)
<TonyBoston> sure is hard
<TonyBoston> but there are distribution which have done that
<dobey> no, i don't think so
<pmcgowan> dobey, is the Maintainer in LP the only one that can approve MRs and such
<dobey> no
<dobey> pmcgowan: are you asking about the upstart branch?
<pmcgowan> no in general
<pmcgowan> trying to understand why I can approve some and not others
<dobey> in general, the owner of the target branch is the only one whom can approve MPs
<pmcgowan> where do I see who the branch owner is
<dobey> the "~foo" part of the branch url is the owner. or just click on the branch link, and it tells you on the resulting page
<pmcgowan> dobey, I see, and how does that ownership get configured
<dobey> by default the owner(s) of a branch are the only ones whom can approve MPs into it. the "default reviewer" for a branch can also be changed, and then whomever that is may also approve MPs
<pmcgowan> need to adjust some branches
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> thanks
<dobey> you might need to adjust default reviewer, probably don't need to change the owner. but i don't know which ones you're concerned about
<pmcgowan> dobey, that answers my question ty
<dobey> if it's for branches in lp:ubuntu/ then you need to become a motu or coredev :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-06
<ppda_> Hi. I need help to compile a package for ubuntu phone.
<ppda_> anybody there ?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-unity-8-convergence-nexus-4-phone-converging-into-a-desktop-gallery-493729.shtml
<TonyBoston> renatu, if you've committed that fix with the update, still having that error
<TonyBoston> just so you know
<jgdx> TonyBoston, he's on in ~6h, fyi
<TonyBoston> jgdx, okay
<dholbach> good morning
<jgdx> TonyBoston, might get pulled from ota7. What was the bug tracking the issues you found?
<TonyBoston> jgdx, it was a special issues which he was working on yesterday, didnt file a bug for that
<TonyBoston> issue*
<TonyBoston> jgdx, whats the eta for ota7?
<jgdx> TonyBoston, 10th
<TonyBoston> kk
<jgdx> TonyBoston, what was the nature of the issue?
<jgdx> data loss?
<TonyBoston> jgdx, http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/account_issue_with_owncloud2.png
<TonyBoston> I am using syncevolution with owncloud
<jgdx> TonyBoston, okay, thanks
<TonyBoston> jgdx, btw do you know how I could dual boot android and ubuntu? it really is sometimes unusable for me
<TonyBoston> its the bq aquaris 5
<jgdx> TonyBoston, sorry no, but others might. It's still a bit too early for this channel
<TonyBoston> kk
<TyrfingMjolnir> Can ubuntu-touch be installed on Galaxy tab?
<jgdx> !devices | TyrfingMjolnir
<ubot5`> TyrfingMjolnir: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TyrfingMjolnir> And?
<TonyBoston> can you read?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Mad Hatter Day! 😃
<abeato> Laney, I have proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+git/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+merge/273509  (same change I did for vivid overlay ppa)
<Laney> abeato: thx
<abeato> np
<mpt> Has anyone else noticed that the app screenshots, which the phone takes for a background-killed app, are blurry?
<jgdx> mpt, yes
<davmor2> mpt: they are meant to be so you know the app isn't currently active aiui
<mpt> davmor2, if that was the case I’d expect it to have a blur or a tint. But it looks like it’s just been cropped then resized, or something like that.
<davmor2> mpt: when they were clear people were trying to interact with the app and nothing was happening
<davmor2> mpt: no idea how the blur is applied just that it is
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Where should I report a bug then? :-) unity8?
<davmor2> mpt: yeah I think it is unity8 that handles it
<davmor2> mpt: it has been like that for quite a while though, I'm surprised you are only just noticing :)
<popey> mpt: bug exists, I filed it ages ago
<popey> mpt: bug 1378267
<ubot5`> bug 1378267 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Suspended app screenshots are blurry" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378267
<popey> haha, almost exactly 1 year ago
<davmor2> mpt: ^ see said it had been like it for ages
<mpt> thanks popey
<popey> np
<davmor2> mpt: also I think it was a design choice to blur it when it not actually active so it might be that design needs to look at it again maybe and give new feed back I like the idea of a tint though :) not sure how practical that is in reality though
<mpt> It’s in the Uncanny Valley between being (a) obviously not the actual app, and (b) apparently the actual app
<davmor2> mpt: indeed
<mcphail> When is OTA7 due? Really need the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1480877
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,In progress]
<popey> mcphail: 19 oct I believe
<mcphail> popey: cool. Can't wait
<popey> understandable!
<mcphail> popey: have you been cursed by this bug as well?
<popey> totally
<popey> ironically it's worse in the Canonical office
<mcphail> ha!
<popey> that's the point when everyone really noticed it, when 20 people were sat around wondering why their phones were performing so badly
<mcphail> My phone is almost unusable at work, as well, unless I disable wifi
<mcphail> Fine at home
<popey> hm, 111 hours since last charge of my e4.5, 66% battery
<mcphail> You don't get that on android
<svij> PSA: The results of the Ubucontest will be announced at the #ubuntu-on-air today at 15 UTC.
<popey> \o/
<pmcgowan> mcphail, we are having a hard time nailing that one, there is a patch but we are not convinced its resolved
<mcphail> pmcgowan: If there is anything I can do to help, let me know
<pmcgowan> mcphail, there could be once awe is online we can ask
<pmcgowan> he was wondering around cambridge yesterday trying to repro
<mcphail> pmcgowan: My biggest problem when debugging is it only happens at work, when I do not have access to a machine with adb etc
<pmcgowan> right
<SturmFlut> You *really* want to see Ubuntu on Air today :)
<binar> I have ubuntu touch installed on a nexus 4 with a touchscreen, which isn't working in the bottom area (only displays, no touch events possible). As display rotation does not work on the welcome screen, I can only choose the language, but not confirm the selection. Where is the selection stored? Can I somehow manually set the langugage in recovery mode? Or is it possible to enable adb to work in the nor
<binar> mal boot mode?
<m0n5t3r_> I'm pretty sure now that my aquaris really hates having its gpu hot, that's why it is rebooting: using the hotspot or having dbus eat 100% CPU (no idea why) -> no issue; any extended use of the screen / GPU (scrolling in the twitter app or the browser, here maps or osmscout, pathwind) results in a string of reboots until presumably the thing manages to cool down
<mhall119> oSoMoN: are there plans to change the webbrowser-app's UA strings when it's running in desktop mode?
<mhall119> several sites still load the mobile version for me
<oSoMoN> mhall119, the default UA string is already different on desktop
<oSoMoN> mhall119, what sites specifically?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: drive.google.com
<mhall119> just now
<oSoMoN> let me check
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I can confirm that drive.google.com redirects me to https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/my-drive?rfd=1 on desktop
<oSoMoN> mhall119, that’s yet another job for the UA string override mechanism, can you please file a bug for that specific site?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: sure, against lp:webbrowser-app?
<mhall119> asdf
<mhall119> bah, ignore that
<oSoMoN> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<dhbiker> on Brightness settings there is no top bat
<dhbiker> you can't go back ...
<dhbiker> arale latest rc
<dhbiker> same on ringtone settings
<dhbiker> strange
<bretth> dhbiker:  What device are you on?
<dhbiker> arale
<bretth> The brightness and ringtone pages are fine on my BQ E4.5 and Nexus 4... Unfortunately I don't have an MX4 to try to replicate on
<dhbiker> are all images the same ?
<dhbiker> packages ?
<bretth> There would be some minor differences due to different hardware, but a missing top bar doesnt seem like a separate issue.  Can anyone else replicate?
<dhbiker> do you have RC proposed on both devices ?
<tathhu> dhbiker, i can do a quick flash on to my krillin :P
<dhbiker> nah don't bother
<dhbiker> it will probably go away on the next update
<dhbiker> == tomorrow most probably
<tathhu> :P
<tathhu> ok I've thinking it anyway
<tathhu> but too lazy, lol
<bretth> Ah, I'm not.  You're probably right then :)
<dhbiker> tathhu, damn lazyass
<tathhu> dhbiker, sorry <3
<dhbiker> We had slight regression sneaking in through the
<dhbiker> ubuntu-ui-toolkit landing that happened today - making headers for some
<dhbiker> system-settings pages empty [1]. That's still being worked on - we need
<dhbiker> it fixed before the release.
<dhbiker> there we go.
<dhbiker> sil2100, to the rescue... and his emails :P
<Kivi> how do you take a screenshot on ubuntu phone?
<popey> vol+ and vol-
<Kivi> nvm
<Kivi> ah
<Kivi> there
<Kivi> I'm having trouble running my qml app on my phone. In both the sdk and from qmlscene, it gives me this error:  i.imgur.com/ycwvKgy.png
<Kivi> I'm not sure where to find the coredump.
<davmor2> Kivi: try /var/crash
<Kivi> thanks
<dobey> Kivi: are you just trying to run "qmlscene" in the terminal app on the phone to run your app?
<Kivi> dobey, someone told me to try that. The sdk was spitting out the same error
<dobey> you can't just run "qmlscene foo.qml" directly on the phone.
<Kivi> dobey, I think he wanted to see what the coredump was. In any case; I cant run it from the sdk, or my phone.
<Kivi> anyways here is the dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699045/
<Kivi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/681615/loading-module-libubuntu-application-api-touch-mirclient-so-3-0-0-this-plugin?noredirect=1#comment991596_681615
<Kivi> and that's my askubuntu thread on this
<Kivi> I made a few sample projects from the sdk to see if they would run. All of them were having issues, except for the .qmlproject based one.
<goofy_> hello world :)
<Kivi> hmmmm... Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<Kivi> I think it must be the Event, because it does not crash immediately with that other warning...
<Kivi> popey or dobey do you think I may be able to solve this issue by flashing my phone to a different channel?
<Kivi> popey, I'm using the one you gave me.
<dobey> Kivi: what channel are you using?
<Kivi> dobey, its a nexus 4 running... damn my logs are deleted. an aquaris channel.
<Kivi> What's the command to check again?
<dobey> why aren't you using ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ?
<Kivi> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<Kivi>   
<Kivi> there it is
<Kivi> uhm, I was using ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<Kivi> because the guide here told me to
<Kivi> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<Kivi> that was an old image, and I asked popey what I should use, and he said he was using that.. Anyway, I'll go ahead and flash I guess.
<Kivi> dobey, so I should use ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ?
<dobey> i think so yes
<Kivi> dobey, okay thanks
<Kivi> dobey, :(
<Kivi> nope
<lawilog> hi! i try to install ubuntu touch on a nexus 7 in 2012 version, i.e. device grouper. looks like there is no grouper image anywhere on https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ , but there seem to be some on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ - can i use them (e.g. with ubuntu-device-flash --custom-tarball ...) if so, how? which images to use? if not, is there any other option to get ubuntu touch on that de
<mcphail> lawilog: as I understand it, support for the 2012 nexus 7 was dropped completely
<lawilog> is it possible to build the images for 2012 nexus 7 myself? as Ubuntu Touch 15.10 still has grouper images avaliable and drivers etc. are avaliable, it looks like no real development need to be done, only some technical work (?)
<Kivi> mmmm I tranferred the project to cmake.... I can at least now run it on my phone
<Kivi> :)
<lawilog> This page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/ says about 2014 nexus 7: "These devices are no longer actively developed and are not supported as ongoing targets for Ubuntu development, although images may be built for them through community involvement." how?
<lawilog> ar, 2014 -> 2012
<nhaines> lawilog: basically if someone figures out a way to port the graphics driver forward to the new kernel, which was either not possible or likely to take a massive amount of work.
<nhaines> Does anyone know if the mouse cursor bit ended up making it in the OTA-7 bits?  ogra_, popey?
<popey> nhaines: i don't know, mhall119 was playing with that recently
<popey> but what he was using was (I think) somewhat unstable
<nhaines> popey: yeah, I think he was adding in silos and packages.  A mouse theme package in particular.
<popey> yeah
<greyback> nhaines: mouse cursor not going to land until after ota7
<nhaines> greyback: shame, but good to know.  Thanks.  :)
<greyback> yeah sorry, we just didn't get it ready in time
<nhaines> greyback: well, better ready than buggy.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-07
<forty3> hey
<thepeter> so ... is there a way how to not send my number of caller id when making call?
<jgdx> thepeter, not via the ui
<thepeter> jgdx okay I didn't expect that :D
<jgdx> thepeter, you could file a bug for that. If you need it right away, it can be done on the command line
<jgdx> given that ofono actually implements it
<thepeter> jgdx and through terminal? :P
<thepeter> jgdx if there is a script which can be just run as is with turning on and off separate sim modems that would be easy enough for me (:
<jgdx> thepeter, not exactly, but you could try $ gdbus call -y -d org.ofono -o /ril_0 -m org.ofono.CallSettings.SetProperty HideCallerId enabled
<jgdx> I haven't tested that, though. Might fail.
<dholbach> good morning
<thepeter> jgdx thx will try when I get to it (:
<thepeter> I would like to learn how to implement these scripts into system
<thepeter> in time of course :P
<thepeter> uhmI meant  UI
<jgdx> thepeter, cool, it all starts with a bug
<Artem> hi
<guest42315> Artem, hi
<Artem> Tell me please, Ubuntu Touch use Dalvnik?
<guest42315> Artem, nope (c++/qml)
<jgdx> abeato, hey, is HideCallerId supported?
<abeato> jgdx, it should
<jgdx> abeato, cool, we should really expose that
<abeato> jgdx, but as usual must be supported by the operator too
<jgdx> we should start our own operating service
<abeato> google is following that track actually ;p
<jgdx> how hard can it be
<seb128> jgdx, that's the spirit ;-)
<Artem> i have ROM memory of my Ubuntu Touch Device, can i emulerat it?
<abeato> actually starting a mvno is not such a huge investment
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Frappe Day! 😃
<Sleep_Walker> does Aquaris E4.5 support microSDXC cards (64GB)?
<Sleep_Walker> have anyone tried?
<popey> Sleep_Walker: pretty sure ogra_ has put large SDHC  cards in his
<Sleep_Walker> well, the question is about SDXC
<Sleep_Walker> but if he tried cards bigger than 32GB, there was no other choice
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: can you please confirm that microSDXC is working?
<jgdx> anyone here have lifx bulbs in their home, and an ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, i run a 128G SDXC card in my bq, works fine as long as you format it with the phone or manually as vfat ...
<lotuspsychje> how can i disable auto brightness dim on the BQ?
<lotuspsychje> its bit anoying when watching youtubes
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: excellent, thanks!
<Hugao> hey guys!! I have a question, I have installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 and it's awesome, but how I change my user name, I tried chfn phablet but it says "cannot lock /etc/passwd"
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: default user is phablet
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: wich channel did you install?
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: yes I know, but i want to change the name that appears on the lock screen
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: i dont think thats possible
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: channel -> ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: best channel for n7 is devel-proposed so i hear
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: hmmmm ok thanks for the tip
<Hugao> the stable it's working great so far
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: yeah but i think devel-proposed it maintained better for tablets
<Hugao> alright I will try it
<Hugao> thanks
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: on the bq same username /home/phablet
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: The channel that you said is ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu-developer right?
<lotuspsychje> devel-proposed yes
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: thank you
<thepeter> jgdx is there kind of manual /API how to work with these properties on or.ofono?
<thepeter> cause it doen't know method SetProperty on ...CallSettings
<thepeter> abeato as jgdx proposed I am trying gdbus call -y -d org.ofono -o /ril_1 -m org.ofono.CallSettings.SetProperty HideCallerId enabled on Bq5 pise mi unknown keyword:
<thepeter> enabled
<lotuspsychje> someone knows howto disable auto dim, its bit anoying when watching youtube i have to tap to get brightness back
<thepeter> abeato sorry switching between too many languages :P so the script gives me that answer :P
<Hugao> lotuspsychje: On the settings pane of the screen, there's an option to disable
<abeato> thepeter, which answer? "enabled"?
<lotuspsychje> Hugao: i dint have 'addapt to surrounding' enabled
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure you _can_ adjust that yet. I think it is a work in progress
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: tnx
<abeato> thepeter, try first "/usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems |grep HideCallerId" to see the current value
<Artem> a
<ogra_> b
<guest42315> c
<svij> d
<popey> j
<guest42315> err!
<svij> #blamepopey
<davmor2> svij: that's #blamepopey™
<guest42315> hm.. C is for Canonical! OMG google is buying canonical!
<svij> guest42315: Alphabet, not google :P
<guest42315> svij, right :)
<popey> JamesTait: at some point we need to discuss the UI of myapps, it's become almost unusably obtuse.
<JamesTait> popey, I'm really not the best person to speak to about UI.  I suspect beowulf would be your best bet.
<jgdx> !seen jgdx
<ubot5`> I have no seen command
<Garheade> Quick question on the N7 Image. Is there no screen rotation or am I missing a setting?
<maggots> quit
<ogra_> Garheade, should still be there for apps ...
<dobey> which N7 image? you're going to have to be a little more specific i think. there are multiple channels, and many builds
<Garheade> dobey: I just installed the devel/ubuntu
<ogra_> well, i guess all of them have the new shell nowadays
<ogra_> ouch
<Garheade> wait, not devel... rc-proposed
<ogra_> dont use the devel channel anywhere
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> and if you open a website in the browser it doesnt rotate ?
<dobey> ok
<Garheade> ogra_: you're correct, the apps do rotate, I just didn't do enough testing I guess.
<ogra_> the dash being in landscape is kind of expected for tablets
<Garheade> ogra_ what brought on that choice?
<ogra_> ask design :)
<ogra_> bug 1465331
<ubot5`> bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "[scopes] should Dash rotate" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465331
<ogra_> there is an open bug/question to them here :)
<Garheade> Thanks. I'll read up
<mcphail> Is it still the plan to ocntinue with vivid/overlay when wily is released? What is going to happen with security updates when vivid is eol'd? Is everything going to be backported?
<ogra_> likely
<mcphail> sounds like a lot of work
<ogra_> wily wont see phones ... wily+1 will though
<ogra_> given the set of packages used to create the phone images is rather small i doubt it will be a lot effort
<dobey> mcphail: well, the phones aren't using the wily kernel, so security updates in that respect would come from the android kernel getting them, not wily
<mcphail> dobey: was thinking about things like NetworkManager etc
<ogra_> mcphail, there is no reason why NM couldnt be just pushed to the overlay PPA from wily or wily+1 (until there is the switch to it)
<ogra_> in fact i think that is what is happening already
<dobey> indeed
<mcphail> aah. OK, cool
<ogra_> and eventually (on the road to 16.04) snappy will sneak into the phones
<mcphail> ogra_: you couldn't resist :)
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> i know popey is watching :)
<popey> I am?
<ogra_> now you are
<popey> now I am
<ogra_> mcphail, well, not sure the phone will actually be snappy by 16.04, but it is very likely that snappy will replace click until then
<ogra_> snappy is marklar ... it has a million meanings ...
<ogra_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=marklar
<mcphail> ogra_: yes, the .click/snappy layer wasn't worrying me. Rather the system image running unsupported software when vivid dies. Quite happy if it is all being backported in the PPA
<ogra_> yeah, the teams will take care of that
 * mcphail is going to make a 1970's style square medal with the words "Snappy fixed it for me"
<ogra_> +1
 * mcphail thinks http://themcphails.uk/snappy.jpg should be added to the /topic
<mcphail> What's the plan for the kernel when we move to wily+1. Will the old kernel be kept for driver compatibility?
<ogra_> thats up to the HW ...
<ogra_> we might switch to an android 5.0 base which likely brings new kernels
<ogra_> (not sure, someone from the phone team would have to answer that)
<mcphail> so devices without 5.0 will be left behind?
<ogra_> well, as long as their hybris layer still works they wont
<ogra_> (and preinstalled devices definitely wont be left behind)
<mcphail> :) hooray!
<ogra_> the above was more about ports :)
<dobey> ogra_: we might as well switch to 6.0 now
<dobey> and just skip 5.0 entirely
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> if the devices have 6.0 trees
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> and 6.0 didn't break more stuff for ubuntu itself
<ogra_> not sure if either meizu or bq plan to
<dobey> do they have 5.x trees?
<ogra_> bq does
<dobey> hmm, seems even mako isn't getting 6.0?
<mcphail> dobey: google tend to stop support for a phone after 2 major releases
<dobey> "Marshmallow also introduces "verified links" that can be configured to open directly in their specified application without further user prompts."
<dobey> lol, so they have url-dispatcher now
<mcphail> imitation is the sincerest form of flattery
<thepeter> so what is proper way to set properties value (ofono.HideCallerId)?
<thepeter> or better question why when I go "gdbus call -y -d org.ofono -o /ril_1 -m org.ofono.CallSettings.SetProperty HideCallerId enabled" - it gives me "unknown keyword: enabled" error
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: https://forums.oneplus.net/attachments/2015-10-07-jpg.380150/ celluar on oneplus one :D :D
<popey> oooh!
<ahoneybun> no signal though mariogrip XD
<ahoneybun> it looks great on OnePlus One
<ahoneybun> so device flash works with the One
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: still working on cellular that is needed before i push an update, and yeah device flash works
<ahoneybun> please do post a updated screenshot on that forum or here... for me lol
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-08
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: how is the battery?
<popey> mariogrip: so, should I get a OPO? :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: haven't tested much on the battery, but it seems to be good
<mariogrip> popey: yeah :D
<popey> :)
<aherrns> Hi everyone! Greetings from Paraguay
<aherrns> Got a question: I have bought an ASUS T300 chi, planning to format it and install ubuntu touch
<aherrns> Any idea of how to? The only instructions I have are for an ANDROID TABLET. And this is a windows one.
<ahoneybun> !Devices ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> o/ anyway
<ahayzen> too slow ;-) hehe
<ahoneybun> yep
 * ahoneybun is gaming
<ahayzen> :-)
<bshah> hi, can anyone tell me what custom patches are applied in clockworkmod recovery?
<Mirv> yay, I managed to fix video playback with Qt 5.5
<Mirv> bshah: sorry, I've no idea about those parts of Ubuntu phone, but I wonder if the Android source package has any answers? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20150818-1500-0ubuntu2 . With some quick googling, I didn't find anything directly mentioning clockworkmod, that's why it's a guess.
<Mirv> I'm afraid we'd need someone more knowledgeable in those parts for the real answer
<bshah> okay, thanks anyway
<dholbach> good morning
<jppiiroinen> o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy World Sight Day! 😃   👓   👁
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Saviq> ogra_, did you get a mail reject msg from yahoo after you posted to phone ML?
<ogra_> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> I got two earlier today (but late, like 20 mins later), let's see if it comes again, looks like a user has trouble with mail fwds
<Saviq> yeah just got one more :/
<popey> yeah, i got one the other day
<Saviq> popey, can you unsubscribe https://launchpad.net/~cohensam from the list?
<Saviq> popey, I tried contacting him directly, but got the same rejections
<popey> Saviq: is he the one bouncing?
<Saviq> popey, afaics, yes
<Saviq> popey, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=cohensamm
<ogra_> funny that i dont get these bounces
<Saviq> ogra_, it's yahoo that's dumb, sending bounces to list posters' emails...
<ogra_> hmm, perhaps google filters it for me ... my @ubuntu.com account gets routed through gmail
<popey> Saviq: seems I can't. pat can
<Saviq> popey, k, tx, will talk to him later
<guest42315> unsubscribing ubuntu phone mailing list... too much spam. the whole concept of mailing list is weird o_O. we need something better than mailing lists
 * guest42315 EWWWW mailing lists 
<Kniple> mailing lists are pretty nice
<guest42315> yeah.. not for me, sorry
<popey> developers tend to like mailing lists
<Sleep_Walker> :D
<guest42315> ^^ some developers, maybe
<popey> meh
<guest42315> eww
<popey> we get it, move on
<tathhu> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tathhu> guest42315, thanks, gotta unsub from sailfishos mailing list :P last time i've read it was like 6months ago
<guest42315> :))
<guest42315> popey, maybe we should have something else for people who don't like mailing lists
<guest42315> popey, but i don't know what
<guest42315> oh well. i don't really care that much :))
<popey> we do
<popey> we have basically _every_ other method there is
<popey> but the fact is developers congregate on mailing lists, you _won't_ move them
<k1l> isnt there a section in ubuntuforums or  discourse or askubuntu?
<popey> yes, all of those
<k1l> reddit got one too, iirc :)
<popey> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/phone-and-tablet
<popey> yes, exactly, plenty of places
<guest42315> popey, i don't want to move anyone from mailing lists :)) i just unsubscibed because i get too much spam and i don't like the concept. if people like mailing lists good for them
<popey> its not spam, it's email
<guest42315> yeah email spam
<popey> le sigh
 * popey goes back to doing other things
 * k1l goes back to writing emails
<k1l> ;p
<guest42315> :)) you people do really love mailing lists :))
 * guest42315 back to beer
<ogra_> popey, Saviq oooh, i just got an aol reject mail for cohensamm, so yes, i get it too ...
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, will unsubscribe him when Pat's around
<ogra_> yeah
<mpt> mandel, hi, should bug 1215901 still be In Progress?
<ubot5`> bug 1215901 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Additional errors message in system update ui" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215901
<jfred> okay now that's gonna get annoying... how do you dismiss a calendar notification?
<jfred> the notification goes away when I unlock the phone, then it reminds me again a few minutes later -_-
<matv1> wrt to the discussion mardy started yesterday and specifically popeys call for a need for some kind of overlay application for monitoring network activity (because 'networking' is a default grant for a clickapp): I feel we really need to strive for RARC-blocking networking across the line. It that something that would be possible?
<mpt> awe_, alecu, pete-woods, charles: I tweaked the network activity indicator spec following our call. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=301&rev1=300>
<awe_> thanks mpt!
<alecu> mpt: thanks!
<mpt> matv1, where can I find out about “RARC blocking”? Google shows me nothing relevant
<matv1> Have you looked at popeys screenshot?
<matv1> Rick Astly Related Content
<matv1> user safety in mind ;)
<matv1> I guess I will need to file a bug
<popey> :)
<mpt> No wonder I couldn’t find it
<matv1> sorry mpt ;) popey made me do it
<dragos> hi guys i find "ubuntu for android" not "ubuntu on android"
<dragos> how can i install it
<dragos> ubuntu for android
<awe_> dragos, you can't... it was a special project which only ran on limited hw
<awe_> and is not actively being developed anymore
<dragos> but i really need it
<jfred> why?
<awe_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_for_Android
<dragos> because my phone dosent supoort ubuntu touch
<awe_> dragos, whether you need it or not, it's not available, so it's a moot point
<dragos> of im trying to port ubuntu touch on my phone
<dragos> but i get: breakfast command not found
<dragos> awe_
<dragos> im using ubuntu 14.04
 * thepeter_ would like to know why "enabled" is unknown when trying to assign vaule by 'gdbus call -y -d org.ofono -o /ril_1 -m org.ofono.CallSettings SetProperty HideCallerId enabled' on his bq5
<dragos> can somebody help me?
<dragos> how can i install ubuntu on android
<dragos> or ubuntu on phone?
<mhall119> sil2100: popey asked me to file this and poke you about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1504259
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1504259 in Canonical System Image "rc-proposed images using old terminal" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> mhall119: ah, yessssssss... yeah, that one is 'sort of' in progress :)
<sil2100> mhall119: penk, the person that's responsible for our krillin and arale custom tarballs, was supposed to pick up the mako tarballs and update them
<sil2100> But I suppose he has a bit too much work right now
<sil2100> Actually, since I made the ubuntu-pd tarball, I suppose I could pick that up too
<mhall119> thanks sil2100
<dhbiker> um
<dhbiker> keyboard doesn't pop up
<dhbiker> any shortcut for that ?
<ogra_> power button ...
<ogra_> (hold til reboot i mean)
<dhbiker> ah
<ogra_> is that o the stable channel ?
<dhbiker> rc
<ogra_> thats bad
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ^^
<pmcgowan> hmmm?
<ogra_> keyboard not popping up on rc image
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, what lead to that?
<pmcgowan> do you know
<dhbiker> not really... only thing the phone did was open few docs... wifi switching and music playing
<pmcgowan> where were you trying to use the keyboard
<dhbiker> anywhere
<dhbiker> not popping up on messages
<pmcgowan> yuck
<dhbiker> web browser
<dhbiker> nada
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, do you have a crash file
<pmcgowan> maybe for maliit
<pmcgowan> bfiller, this familiar at all?
<dhbiker> if you tell me where can i find it
<dhbiker> maybe :D
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, do you connect with usb? adb shell ls -l /var/crash
<pmcgowan> or ls in the terminal app
<pmcgowan> or Elleo ^^
<dhbiker> media hub server only
<dhbiker> err
<bfiller> pmcgowan, dhbiker : look for crash file in /var/crash
<dhbiker> no crash file for that
<dhbiker> only media hub server
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I found one old report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1489580
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1489580 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't show up" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> but that user didnt report it again
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, can you mark that as also affecting you and add your device and build number info to the bug
<pmcgowan> bfiller, although Elleo  mentions a know qtmir bug there
<dhbiker> done pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> thanks
<dhbiker> also arale has horrible battery autonomy when playing back music
<dhbiker> is this normal ? ... like 8-10 hours of play time and that's it ?
<davmor2> ogra_: pmcgowan: rc would basically be what is in stable and not what is being propped for ota7 though right?
<ogra_> davmor2, i thought sil2100 had copied the last rc-proposed there already
<sil2100> To rc?
<pmcgowan> he is on 135 which is latest rc-proposed
<sil2100> No, currently we do it once it passes validation in QA
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ^^
<pmcgowan> so that may mean the qtmir fix was incomplete
<pmcgowan> Saviq, in case you know of something in progress ^^
<sil2100> rc-proposed is what has the release candidate right now
<pmcgowan> we just need to watch for this one
 * sil2100 didn't read the backlog so doesn't know what's the discussion about
<pmcgowan> osk didnt appear
<greyback> Elleo: what known qtmir bug?
<pmcgowan> greyback, I couldnt find any open ones
<greyback> I'm not aware of anything either.
<Elleo> greyback, pmcgowan: that bug was fixed a while back now, iirc qtmir got stuck in a loop attempting to process resize events when the keyboard surface got resized between a fullscreen app and a normal sized app
<greyback> Elleo: ok
<pmcgowan> I will add a qtmir task to this bug and we can monitor
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, there is a bug in progress on that, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1475678
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1475678 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 not informing clients that they are not visible and thus can stop rendering" [High,In progress]
<dhbiker> oh ok
<dhbiker> i hope you're not mad at me :D
<pmcgowan> dhbiker, no we love bug reports :)
<oSoMoN> greyback, hey, if you’re around, could you please confirm/invalidate bug #1504293 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1504293 in qtubuntu "Screen.pixelDensity is incorrect on all devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504293
<atk33> someone know something about the meizu mx4 flashing
<atk33> ?
<greyback> oSoMoN: you need it soon?
<greyback> you're right, it's not being set
<oSoMoN> greyback, ideally, soon, but at the very least if you can confirm the bug so that it’s on the radar, that would be a good start :)
<oSoMoN> greyback, how hard would it be to reimplement QPlatformScreen::physicalSize(), is the information readily exposed by mir ?
<greyback> oSoMoN: yeah it's not a big deal. It's confirmed
<oSoMoN> thanks
<lotuspsychje> is it a known bug that telegram crashes on startup on bq 4.5?
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, I would say no, version?
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: version of telegram?
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, yes and the os
<lotuspsychje> holdon lemme check
<lotuspsychje> tail syslog spitted out some errors apparmor
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: 15.04 r25
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: telegram1.3.20.114
<pmcgowan> thanks, we should probably just enter a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app, do you know if you get an app update recently, did it recently break?
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: after first install it worked like a charm
<lotuspsychje> i just updated the 400mb update before
<lotuspsychje> now it just freezes on me instead of crashing
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, do you want to enter a bug or shall I , then get karni to check it, I have not heard of this before
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: check the telegram reviews in uapp explorer, more users complain about crashes
<pmcgowan> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+bug/1473053
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1473053 in Telegram app "[bq 5] Telegram crashes" [Critical,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> aha lemme check that
<pmcgowan> yeah sounds like thats recent
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: got a link to that v2 telegram wich i can try on the phone?
<lotuspsychje> Downloads
<lotuspsychje> v2 does not have any download files.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> maybe they working hard until new release as click app
<popey> lotuspsychje: its not ready yet
<lotuspsychje> popey: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> popey: it wasnt crashing on my nexus7 if i can recall
<lotuspsychje> !info telegram-app
<ubot5`> Package telegram-app does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to see click app versions in here
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-09
<mariogrip> YEEEY!!! \o/, I can now say cellular works on the Oneplus one https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B74IZ6Q2msPDMldRdVFjNDVUSm8/view?usp=sharing
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> @@@@@@@@@@@ mariogrip
<ahoneybun> nice
<mariogrip> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<JonathanFerguson> Can I get some direction for my question on Launchpad regarding the error "FAILED (remote: (InvalidSize))" invoked by fastboot. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+question/272031
<popey> JonathanFerguson: nexus 7 2012?
<JonathanFerguson> popey: Yes
<popey> You know we don't support that device anymore?
<JonathanFerguson> Yes, I do.
<popey> ok
<popey> So even if you did flash it, it won't work.
<mcphail> On that subject, are we due some Ubuntu tablet news? Should I try to get hold of a 2013 Nexus 7 or are there consumer devices on the way?
<popey> not this year
<mcphail> OK, cheers
<nhaines> But the 2013 Nexus 7 works fine.
<popey> it does
<nhaines> It's almost pleasant.
<popey> It's one of the two devices which support video out
<mcphail> Quite hard to find a decent one, though
<mcphail> Lots of 2012's around
<nhaines> I got a new one cheap via Groupon.
<mcphail> I'll keep an eye out
<nhaines> The touch screen on a 2013 Nexus 7, unlike the N5, is terrible though.
<popey> it is?
<nhaines> Yes.  You sort of get used to it, though.
<popey> never noticed
<nhaines> Mine's not particularly accurate.
<mcphail> I think that's common amongst tablets. Hardware tends to be less impressive
<popey> The 2012 Nexus 7 was a bit terrible
<popey> But I still use mine daily as a second screen for irc notifications
<mcphail> popey: how much kit do you carry around with you??? :)
<popey> mcphail: I don't move :)
 * mcphail pictures popey in a davros-like chair
<popey> http://imgur.com/E2Gzh0O
<popey> there you go
<popey> my desk
<mcphail> popey: do you have a picture of Jono on your desk??? Is there something we should know?
<popey> Inspiration :)
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> you really need a http://www.slashgear.com/gallery/data_files/2/7/4/dunechair.jpg
<didrocks> I bet it's not as cleaned as it was on the photo today :)
<popey> Correct!
<Sleep_Walker> popey: that is not recent photo, take new one :b
<Sleep_Walker> I want to see new dust and new mess :b
<popey> nope :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Curious Events Day! 😃
<mcphail> Hmm. I can't transfer any files with "?" in the name over MTP on 14.04. Is this a known bug? Does it still affect 15.04?
<mcphail> (and is the bug within the desktop or phone mtp code...?)
<Wolfy17> Hello
<tathhu> mcphail, afau you need newer *something* which is available on sdk-ppa... or some other ppa related to touch
 * tathhu goes back to bed
<mcphail> tathhu: the sdk-ppa is installed
<Wolfy17> Is it possible to install ubuntu touch on S4 Mini? GT-I9195
<mcphail> Wolfy17: not easily, no
<mcphail> Wolfy17: It is listed under the "abandoned ports" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Wolfy17> Oh no... Even abandoned? -_- ok, thank you so much
<mcphail> Wolfy17: if you are technically adept, you could try to port it yourself. But Samsung devices are rarely friendly for porting
<Wolfy17> I rhink that Samsung will alaways give lots of problems
<Wolfy17> I know :(
<Wolfy17> So I'll keep cyanogenmod
<Wolfy17> Or buy an Ubuntu Phone when possible
<mcphail> Wolfy17: yes, I think the commercial route is the best
<faenil> morning people
<faenil> my BQ was stuck this morning, UI frozen but power button working
<tathhu> been there
<tathhu> lol
 * Mirv is on fire, fixes camera with Qt 5.5
<sturmflut2> abeato: do I remember correctly that you know everything about ofono and network-manager?
<davmor2> sturmflut2: no nobody everything about ofono and network-manager ;)
<davmor2> +knows
<davmor2> sturmflut2: he does know more than most though :)
<sturmflut2> davmor2: fair point
<sturmflut2> There was an e-mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list from a guy trying to attach an USB-to-Ethernet controller to control their hardware with an Ubuntu phone, and I would have expected that network-manager gets confused, but seems it also shuts down the modem completely so you not only lose the mobile data connection, but also can't make calls any longer
<sturmflut2> cyphermox: ^^
<abeato> sturmflut2, certainly not all, but I know more about ofono than about NM ;)
<abeato> sturmflut2, for NM certainly cyphermox or awe can help more
<sturmflut2> I'm assuming it is a NM problem, but I don't know enough about this stuff.
<abeato> sturmflut2, losing the mobile data might happen, but not being able to call anymore is weird
<sturmflut2> abeato: I thought so too, yes.
<faenil> how can I get notes out of the Notes application?
<popey> which notes application :)
<faenil> popey: "Notes"
<faenil> the one with fancy text editing fucntionality
<popey> faenil: hmm, are you storing the text in evernote or just locally?
<faenil> locally, and I'd like to avoid setting up evernote, popey :)
<popey> we should probably have an export option to get notes out
<popey> we don't have an export
<faenil> yeah...at least send via email :D
<faenil> at the very least :D
<kophy> hello there
<kophy> i would like to know if i can install ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy S3
<kophy> please i need help
<faenil> kophy: it depends if someone has ported ubuntu touch to S3 already :)
<faenil> kophy: in this case, it seems someone did the job already:) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<faenil> but please check the website to know what's workign and what's not
<faenil> popey: sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' on enml files :)
<faenil> if anyone needs to recover text from the notes taken with the ubuntu phone Notes app ("Reminders") ^
<popey> nice one!
<oSoMoN> greyback_, who would be the best person to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/qtubuntu/ubuntuscreen-physicalsize/+merge/273965 ?
<greyback_> oSoMoN: me
<oSoMoN> greyback_, excellent! it’s a nice and easy one, perfect for a Friday afternoon :)
<greyback_> oSoMoN: yeah that should do the trick short-term
<oSoMoN> greyback_, what do you mean, will it require a different implementation longer-term ?
<greyback_> oSoMoN: more qtubuntu's handling of screens in general needs expanding - it assumes a single screen at the moment
<greyback_> and a single resolution
<greyback_> nothing for you to worry about currently
<oSoMoN> greyback_, ok, thanks for explaining
<jnxd> So, anyone considered making a swype-like keyboard for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> there was a thread on the mailing list
<jnxd> ogra_: seems like it didn't go anywhere though :(
<mariogrip> anyone have an idea what this "modem subsystem failure reason" means?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12723995/
<mariogrip> modem subsystem failure reason: FW@wfw_rxagc.c:3284 Assertion (rxlmAllocPtr->wb_used[chainCfg.wb_idx] == 0) fai.
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: played with firmware of any kind?
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: this thread links up to a github bug maybe of any use? https://github.com/MotorolaMobilityLLC/kernel-msm/issues/19
<mariogrip> lotuspsychje: Thanks, i
<Guest42341> mariogrip, Softpedia: OnePlus One just got cellular support running for Ubuntu Touch. you did it!
<mariogrip> Guest42341: Awesome :D :D
<ogra_> if softpedia says so it must be true
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: this guy got same error too: https://www.prolixium.com/blog?id=1013
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: lol
<mariogrip> xP
<Guest42341> mariogrip, link http://news.softpedia.com/news/oneplus-one-with-ubuntu-touch-just-got-cellular-support-494224.shtml
<mariogrip> lotuspsychje: that has a different failure reason
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ogra_> mariogrip, your grid unit px value is wrong :)
<mariogrip> Yeah, i know. xP
<mariogrip> btw, ogra_ any ideas: modem subsystem failure reason: FW@wfw_rxagc.c:3284 Assertion (rxlmAllocPtr->wb_used[chainCfg.wb_idx] == 0) fai. (this happens at random times at boot, sometimes it gets time to network, sometimes it crashes before i even enter sim pin)
<mariogrip> connect to network*
<ogra_> nope ... probably awe or abeato could help
<mariogrip> awe_  abeato : any ideas: modem subsystem failure reason: FW@wfw_rxagc.c:3284 Assertion (rxlmAllocPtr->wb_used[chainCfg.wb_idx] == 0) fai. (this happens at random times at boot, sometimes it gets time to network, sometimes it crashes before i even enter sim pin)
<mariogrip> connect to network*
<awe_> mariogrip, have your tried a SIM w/no PIN
<mariogrip> yes
<awe_> I'd start there for simplicity sake
<awe_> same thing?
<mariogrip> yes
<awe_> where is the error message you pasted above reported?
<awe_> syslog?
<awe_> radio log?
<mariogrip> syslog (kernel)
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12723995/
<awe_> mariogrip, without looking at the corresponding kernel code, there's not much I can offer.  It's an assertion that failed, so some condition that should never happen in theory....happened
<awe_> bad timing of system startup
<awe_> is it usable after it restarts
<awe_> or does it keep doing this in a loop?
<mariogrip> no, just once. but if i restart ofono and rild it does it again
<jnxd> popey: was just seeing that music app video, and wondered, can we have "now playing" as a bottom edge feature?
<mariogrip> awe_: I use the CM kernel: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8974 (cm-11.0
<ahayzen> jnxd, that was the original plan to have it as bottom edge on the phone.. but it got complicated and we got sidetracked on convergence, we will probably reinvestigate again :-)
<mariogrip> with some modification to support aosp (video drivers)
<popey> well, it kinda is bottom edge
<popey> if you tap the bar at the bottom
<jnxd> ahayzen: how about at least some more controls like next and back. it could work by swipe, or replace the name labels.
<ahayzen> jnxd, interesting ideas :-)
<ahayzen> jnxd, hopefully we'll have a session @ UOS where we can discuss things :-)
<jnxd> popey: that's far from even almost there. you promised swipes, not taps :P
<popey> a swipe is but a long tap
<jnxd> ahayzen: and hopefully by then I know enough of how to do these things to at least give you guys a mock-up
<ahayzen> jnxd, there is a branch somewhere where you swipe the bottom 'toolbar' upwards to view the now playing
<jnxd> popey: one that moves and is far more fluid.
<ahayzen> jnxd, https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/remix-bottom-edge-001 might be it...but that is a *really* old music-app version we need to reinvestigate and update the branch
<jnxd> hmm
<ahayzen> i wouldn't even attempt to do a pull as it is on the old /remix branch not the new /refactor one :-)
<ahayzen> jnxd, after this round of changes i'll try and put it on my list of things to look at again :-)
<jnxd> ahayzen: thanks (y). BTW, I'm not on rc-proposed, and was wondering whats the status on being able to stop music when the phone is locked?
<ahayzen> jnxd, thats all WIP at the moment :-)
<ahayzen> jnxd, so we are working on the support to have the controls in the indicator-sound, assuming thats what you mean ?
<jnxd> ahayzen: how about getting the cues from the button on the earphone?
<awe_> mariogrip, I honestly can't spare the cycles today as I have some BT work I have to finish up before the long weekend
<ahayzen> jnxd, yup that will then be able to work as the backend will then be able to control the music-app without it running
<jnxd> ahayzen: well, not quite my idea, but yeah, that'll be pretty good too.
<ahayzen> jnxd, as in with it in the background
<awe_> mariogrip, I would suggest trying to determine why the assert is there, and what condition it's guarding.
<jnxd> ahayzen: but I can't control the music app with the button even when it is running
<jnxd> on the foreground, rather
<ahayzen> jnxd, yup :-) but when we land this with the new platform support, it should hopefully all start working or at least give the platform the ability to add the support :-)
<mariogrip> awe_: okey, thanks
<awe_> mariogrip, my bet is that is somehow configuration or fw related.  You're trying to power on the radio, and the kernel driver blows an assert
<jnxd> ahayzen: is this regularly updated: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1L3eGhOe-0eEmKtUurthpUEaweFradSFb3t6W-KiIZMU/edit#slide=id.g3e005603e_410 ?
<ahayzen> jnxd, not really, usually we get a new one when there are new designs
<jnxd> ahayzen: it refers to weeks 40 and 41. Are they of this year or the last?
<ahayzen> yup IIRC that was last year, blimey thats gone quick
<jnxd> ahayzen: I don't see many changes though
<ahayzen> jnxd, its mostly been backend stuff
<jnxd> ahayzen: okie
<ahayzen> jnxd, we had a design refresh then we refactored all our code as it had become a mess :-)
<jnxd> ahayzen: so how different would ota-7 be?
<ahayzen> jnxd, hah not really any different we may land the new listitem support shortly after...but meanwhile we are working on convergence and the support for being able to control the app via headphone controls/indicator/etc
<ahayzen> they are quite big items as you can probably imagine
<jnxd> ahayzen: yup. are you guys trying for music specifically, or will there be framework for any other app to implement it if needed?
<ahayzen> jnxd, hopefully any app will be able to use it :-)
<jnxd> ahayzen: yet more random thoughts from me, but why don't you let the controls show up on the welcome circle?
<tathhu> ^that
<ahayzen> jnxd, that would be something design would need to agree and that platform would need to implement, but again won't be possible until this new backend is finished :-)
<jnxd> ahayzen: indeed. But IMO it'd be far cooler than the current set-up where we're just stalking our own past selves :D
<ahayzen> jnxd, yup agreed, i have discussed it before, but we need to backend support first obviously :-) we'll get there eventually
<jnxd> in the bug list, there's a column for high, med, low, and another for incomplete, triaged etc. what do the signs on that rom mean?
<tathhu> faenil, just linux things :P
<tathhu> CONNECT 31.3.153.5:20014
<tathhu> ay lmao
<tathhu> ":D"
<faenil> what? :D
<faenil> jnxd: sorry I don't get your question :/
<mariogrip> awe_ & ogra_ : I fixed it kinda, My test sim card was broken.... i tried with a different sim card and it worked just fine....
<jnxd> faenil: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app take a look at this
<awe_> was the card physically broken?
<awe_> or bad data?
<awe_> if the latter, it shouldn't cause crashes
<faenil> jnxd: if you click on a bug it will tell you more
<faenil> jnxd: it will tell what those values mean
<jnxd> I meant column, not rom.
<tathhu>  16:45      faenil| popey: sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' on enml files :)
<tathhu> :P
<mariogrip> I guess physically broken, should not be bad data.
<faenil> tathhu: ah :D
<mariogrip> awe_: Tested it in android, does the same ting... well it was only a sim card i use for testing/developing anyway.
<ahayzen> jnxd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance for the difference importances
<jnxd> ahayzen: faenil: thanks. got the idea
<ahayzen> jnxd, and for the statuses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<ahayzen> :-)
<faenil> jnxd: cheers
<awe_> mariogrip, wow.... if it does the same in android; sounds like a fragile BSP
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-10
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I haz 4G on my oneplus one with ubuntu touch :D
<tathhu> :o
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/V1manCIm/IMG_20151010_022716.jpg
<ahoneybun> NICE
<ahoneybun> does it work mariogrip
<ahoneybun> ?
<mariogrip> YES!
<mariogrip> did u get my text?
<ahoneybun> no?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I did not mariogrip
<ahoneybun> are all the changes push mariogrip?
<ahoneybun> *pushed
<mariogrip> yeah, they are pushed to the system image server. git doing that now
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: are the icons set to 3 columns or 4?
<ahoneybun> - - - - ; - - -
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: 5 :P (due to the gui grid is wrong)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> is that fixable on your end?
<mariogrip> yes
<ahoneybun> screenshots mariogrip please!
<mariogrip> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B74IZ6Q2msPDMU5IX0hZTC1JT0E/view?usp=sharing
<tathhu> you really shot the screen :P
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: you should summit this to the UWNL
<mariogrip> what is that?
<mariogrip> tathhu: xP
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<mariogrip> ah, yeah
 * ahoneybun did it
<ahoneybun> well poped the screenshot in #ubuntu-news
<ahoneybun> they like to have a blog post or something
<mariogrip> awesome :D
<ahoneybun> I don't think I can move to Ubuntu Touch till we get a native twitter client XD
<mariogrip> xP
<ahoneybun> bbl
<mariogrip> my server got around 2k requests every Hour....
<mariogrip> today
<tathhu> What, isn't webapp enough :P
<mariogrip> the twitter webapp is pretty good to be an webapp.
<mariogrip> *missing native twitter client----Make one xD*
<ahoneybun> nope nope nope
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: your on softpedia
<mariogrip> I know :D
<ahoneybun> http://news.softpedia.com/news/oneplus-one-with-ubuntu-touch-just-got-cellular-support-494224.shtml
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> where the hell is your name
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/f68wReF8/IMG_20151010_040023.jpg
<mariogrip> looks like i have no name :P
<mariogrip> but, how do that look? 4 in row
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> looks better then 5 and wayyyy better then 3 lol
<mariogrip> Yeah
<ahoneybun> darn N4 has 3 lol
<ahoneybun> I'm SO tempted to flash it now
<ahoneybun> I still need bluetooth and the camera
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> yeah, you should probably wait then or multirom :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> never used multirom
<ahoneybun> I'll wait
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: write a quick blog post and I'll throw it on the UWNL
<ahoneybun> !
<mariogrip> can we do it tomorrow? it's 4AM here xP I have to find my bed i think
<ahoneybun> yea yea np
<mariogrip> cya
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun>  /moring
<mariogrip> xP
 * OerHeks posts a reply with 'the developers name mariogrip'
<ahoneybun> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> i am waiting for approval. but that should not be that hard.
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-convergent-ubuntu-phone-music-app-on-the-ubuntu-linux-desktop-494246.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice1 popey
<dragos> can u guys help me? i have a relally big problem
<dragos> please help me
<lotuspsychje> dragos: best to ask your issue in the channel
<dragos> im trying to port ubuntu touch to s4 active but breakfast command wont work. im using ubuntu 14.04
<dragos> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dragos: idle here some more until devs waking up mate
<dragos> oh
<dragos> ...
<dragos> but do u know anything about the breakfast command on ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> no sorry
<dragos> oh
<lotuspsychje> im just a happy touch user
<dragos> on what device?
<lotuspsychje> dragos: nexus7 and Bq 4.5
<dragos> oh ...
<dragos> unity 8 windowed mode on ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> dragos: did you try the >XDA forums for your device?
<dragos> yeaa
<lotuspsychje> ok then better idle here
<lotuspsychje> until devs wake up
<dragos> what is the time at you?
<lotuspsychje> 7h45
<lotuspsychje> but we have devs all over the globe here
<dragos> are u in europe?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<dragos> in what country?
<dragos> im in romania
<lotuspsychje> belgium
<dragos> oh ok...
<dragos> do u know any devs?
<lotuspsychje> they all here mate
<lotuspsychje> just wait n idle
<dragos> oy mate.. thnx m8
<monkeyslut> hullo
<monkeyslut> doess anyone here know a good place to keep an eye on the status of Ubuntu Touch? I'm wondering about stuff like tehtering & such..
<lotuspsychje> monkeyslut: idle here
<tathhu> mariogrip ahoneybun i'd use webapp with "full" support than real app with not-so-good-API.. (that's what I did on mny Jolla so lol)
<tathhu> lotuspsychje, do you got landscape lockscreen on n7?
<slo> any apps that would auto-upload my photos to OwnCloud/OneDrive/Dropbox... ?
<mcphail> slo: Not at the momemnt, I think. All sync apps need some degree of manual intervention
<danielbrazilian> Hello everyone, i was talking to some friends about ubuntu touch, and there were this discussion about programming apps only in html5 and QML, why limiting to marked language?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: the QML apps can be extended using javascript and C++
<danielbrazilian> want to make something different?
<danielbrazilian> yes
<danielbrazilian> is java not a plan?
<danielbrazilian> now everyone thing that every OS must have java on it
<danielbrazilian> i personally don't like emulation
<tathhu> no.
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: I really want python
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: are you a canonical dev?
<jnxd> nope
<ahayzen> jnxd, you can do python IIRC
<jnxd> ahayzen: really? how?
<ahayzen> but like you have to bundle the libs in the click
<ahayzen> there is probably a blog entry somewhere
<jnxd> hmm
<danielbrazilian> i have watched the Q and A on youtube, they talked about not using android base anymore, do you know why?
<danielbrazilian> i guess it is because the new phones are to come and they will not come originally with android base anymore...
<ahayzen> jnxd, checkbox-touch apparently uses python with qml/js which sounds interesting https://launchpad.net/checkbox-converged
<tathhu> danielbrazilian, maybe because there will be devices with linux drivers? dunnoö
<tathhu> -ö
<danielbrazilian> ohh that sounds interesting
<danielbrazilian> can proprietary drivers be added to linux kernel?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: there's a bit of legalese involved, but the bottom line is practically yes. that happens all the time
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: does it mean android hal could be inside kernel? or i'm being dumb?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: Dunno about you, but I'm too dumb to answer that :D
<danielbrazilian> haha
<danielbrazilian> there have been always a problem when trying to port a new device to cyanogenmod for example, because of the hal not being provided or closed source
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: wondering how there still are so many cyanogenmod roms available despite that!
<danielbrazilian> so i "wanted to imagine" this wouldn't be a problem to Ubuntu touch :p
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: ubuntu-touch is a whole other level of different
<dragos> ubuntu touch 13.04 terminal?
<danielbrazilian> is it similar to ubuntu for arm devices?
<dragos> how can i upgrade ubuntu touch 13.04 to ubuntu touch 14.04?
<danielbrazilian> dragos: how did you install it on your phone?
<dragos> oh i have a tablet
<dragos> and i use cwm
<danielbrazilian> did you use android to install it?
<jnxd> dragos: nexus 7 then?
<dragos> p3110
<danielbrazilian> dragos: i used this app on android to install mine https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr&hl=en
<danielbrazilian> dragos: but i have updated though ubuntu touch settings
<dragos> but i cant see sistem setting on ubuntu touch 13.04
<danielbrazilian> dragos: you tried and it is stuck or you don't know where it is?
<dragos> i just have ubuntu touch 13.04
<danielbrazilian> oh
<dragos> on tablet
<dragos> and i dont know how to upgrade
<danielbrazilian> no system settings them?
<jnxd> dragos: seems like the guys who ported it did it only till 13.04
<jnxd> dragos: you might want to try porting by yourself, through that guide
<dragos> oh..
<dragos> can u guys help me port?
<jnxd> dragos: Unfortunately I've never done anything like that
<dragos> oh..
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: where is this guide?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<dragos> pleae can someone halp me?
<danielbrazilian> dragos: even if you port it something might break
<danielbrazilian> dragos: i'd rather go back to android stock or CyanogenMod
<dragos> i really need ubuntu touch
<danielbrazilian> dont have another device that runs it?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: when i turn off my ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 the battery drains when it is turned off, you know what it can be?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: it is like it is still on, but it is not :S
<dragos> no
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: that is rather wierd
<jnxd> can you go back to android/cm and confirm it doesn't happen there?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: yes i have another android custom rom, i'm running in dual boot
<dragos> can u help me?
<jnxd> so, when you turn it off from android side, does it behave normally?
<danielbrazilian> dragos: i don't know how to port it, i have only compiled android roms, never messed around with ubuntu touch.
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: i think it stays normal, but i do need to make sure
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: just so you don't get your hopes up, I am only trying to rule out the possibility of the battery having gotten old
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: it was not happening before i installed ubuntu touch
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: have you dual booted before?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: yes i have
<jnxd> with?
<danielbrazilian> to test aospa, ownrom, cm
<danielbrazilian> and ubuntu touch
<danielbrazilian> it worked well before
<jnxd> ...and only ubuntu touch is having troubles?
<dragos> oh
<danielbrazilian> everything says so
<dragos> how can i install apps from sd card on ubuntu touch
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: for example, i just turned off now from ubuntu, then i want to turn back on to android, it won turn on streigh away, it stays like off
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: so, it stays off fr longer. well, the possibility I was imagining is ruled out
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: i am using devel-proposed/ubuntu
<danielbrazilian> could be that
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: in that case, just wait a while. It might get better
<danielbrazilian> there is a new update here, i will try it
<danielbrazilian> now i tuned off android
<tathhu> Is ~whatever is latest on rc-proposed~ same as ota7?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: and tried to boot back again, it went straight away
<danielbrazilian> so i imagine something is holding the system to be on
<danielbrazilian> on ubuntu
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: I wonder why someone from canonical isn't interfering yet
<danielbrazilian> it is draining peoples battery and no one knows it
<jnxd> mhall119: could you point danielbrazilian to someone who might know about his problem?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: perhaps because people rarely switch off their tablets and phones anyway
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: yeah i know, i switch mine off every time though
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: also, people rarely use nexus 7 with ubuntu anyway
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: true, but how is this update done? no one maintains it anymore, just a robot autobuilding it?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: as it is open source, do we have a github page where we can see changes?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: well, it'd be on github, but I don't know which one
<jnxd> popey: balloons: could anyone of you point danielbrazilian to someone who might know about his problem?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: as such, I think even if they (get to) know about it, it'll have quite a low priority.
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: can you test by putting just ubuntu, no dual boot?
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: i don't know how to install only ubuntu, shoud i just flash via terminal?
<danielbrazilian> i know android stuff
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: I dunno. I'm actually not even sure if it'll work
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: there's this, if you're in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<danielbrazilian> jnxd: i was checking that, but do you know if you keep the custom recovery?
<jnxd> danielbrazilian: no clue
<dragos> can i install ubuntu touch apps on anroid?
<tathhu> danielbrazilian, nope
<danielbrazilian> tathhu: thanks, so if i want custom android back i should install recovery again?
<tathhu> yep
<tathhu> take a nandroid backup first :P
<danielbrazilian> the instalation process looks very simple
<tathhu> then just flash cwm/whatever and restore it
<dragos> can u help me?
<tathhu> should be just it
<danielbrazilian> tathhu: thanks
<tathhu> danielbrazilian, can't remember if I had to flash factory image first and then custom recovery and then custom rom but
<tathhu> well you can't brick it so.. :P
<danielbrazilian> tathhu: i think if i flash recovery and make a full wipe, then flash rom.zip plus gapps.zip might do
<ogra_> danielbrazilian, nothing stops you to ship a jvm (or any other interpreter) inside your click package, makingyour UI bits talk to the Mir displayserver might be tricky though if you dont use Qt/QML for the frontend bits
<ogra_> (technically you could even ship dalvik in your package if you wanted and ship a surfaceflinger->Mir translator you would have to write to make android apps work .... practically thats a lot of work and indeed results in a gigantic package)
<mcphail> A wine-like surfaceflinger->Mir framework would be awesome
<ogra_> to run arm windows apps ?
<mcphail> No, to facilitate android apps
<mcphail> Similar to how wine translates directX
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: i like not to use java on ubuntu touch or android apps compatibility, jvm eats a lot of memory
<ogra_> sure, i'm just saying it isnt impossible :) ... weather it would be worth the work at all is another question
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: just a couple of friends thought it was "stupid" to use marked language to make apps wasn't a good idea
<danielbrazilian> ogra_:  they're probably just rude i dont know
<tathhu> can i ship livestreamer with my click and then just... do something magic with it? :o
<ogra_> i personally like that i can write a native app fro ubuntu in vi within 15min ... its not harder than writing a webpage
<ogra_> tathhu, under the restrictions of the app lifecacle you can
<ogra_> *lifecycle
<ogra_> (your stream woulld stop if the app isnt focused etc)
<tathhu> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tathhu> amazing
<tathhu> :P
<tathhu> time to learn how to do magic :P
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: i'm learning html5 so i got really interested of ubuntu touch so i guessed i could make some app
<ogra_> yeah, writing apps is really easy
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: some people think it would be better if ubuntu touch had android compatibility apps, it would be easier to bring users but
<danielbrazilian> i think it would be laggy
<tathhu> yeah, and then there would be even less native apps
<tathhu> "lol we could just upload this .apk"
<tathhu> but then there would be apps :D damn
<danielbrazilian> it wouldnt make sence to create a new OS based on android
<ogra_> danielbrazilian, well, probably not even laggy ... but the security models of the two systems to not match, the input models are different etc etc ... even if this was enabled it would be a fairly bad user experience
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: yeah, and i don't think all android apps would work just fine
<ogra_> example: ubuntu doesnt have a back button
<ogra_> you would have any way to go back in your android app
<danielbrazilian> look at sailfish os
<danielbrazilian> yes
<ogra_> the ubuntu security model wouldnt allow the app any HW access without you developing a massive integration layer to get the trust service enabled for the apps
<ogra_> so after all you would have unthemed apps that have nothing more than network access and dont let you go backwards in the UI
<ogra_> and for making this (broken) level work i'd estimate 6 months of work for an experienced programmer
<ogra_> (full time ... not as a hobbyist project that is)
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: that could be a lot of waste of money
<ogra_> yep
<danielbrazilian> i think ubuntu touch should improve its mobile compatibility apps or maybe the companies
<danielbrazilian> mobile app like facebook runs very well and i like it
<danielbrazilian> ogra_: it is just like a mobile version of the browser running facebook right?
<ogra_> yep
<danielbrazilian> that was the best idea to bring some apps quicker
<danielbrazilian> but then the chicken and egg thing, people are waiting for more apps to come to ubuntu, and companies like whatsapp waiting for more users come to ubuntu...
<mcphail> popey: If you're around just now and have a > 14.04 machine handy, can you check an MTP issue for me?
<mcphail> I can't send music files with a "?" in the name to the phone
<mcphail> Don't know if it has been fixed in vivid/wily so don't know whether to file a bug
<popey> will have to check a bit later, dr who time :)
<mcphail> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-11
<TheMuffinMan> whats up all?
<dragos> hi
<dragos> at my company all the people use ubuntu. but there is a problem. i buyied for my emplooyes s4 actives. and we need ubuntu touch on the s4 active. can someone please port it?
<tathhu_> sell them and buy a ubuntu phone?: P
<tathhu_> rip english
<tathhu_> :(
<dragos> i cant sell them and buy them ubuntu touch phones because i buyied them from second hand
<argon18> sell them 3rd hand?
<dragos> haha ;)
<dragos> but please help me port it to s4 active
<OerHeks> dragos, S4 is already in development https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<dragos> s4 active not s4
<dragos> s4 active = gt i9295
<dragos> im trying to port but i get this error: breakfast: command not found on ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> oh i see, sorry for the mixup
<dragos> not problem\
<dragos> but what is that breakfast comand error?
<dragos> dudes?
<argon18> sry i have no idea about that error
<alexforsale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12750754/
<alexforsale> it just stopped
<alexforsale> init: android-tools-adbd main process (973) terminated with status 126
<dragos> oh
<alexforsale> anyone currently porting to msm8226?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: your in the next issue of UWNL
<OerHeks> hi ahoneybun .. just noticed my comment is printed :-)
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/oneplus-one-with-ubuntu-touch-just-got-cellular-support-494224.shtml
<ahoneybun> OerHeks: I added his name on the title on the UWNL
<ahoneybun> OerHeks: mariogrio = mariogrip
<ahoneybun> :)
<OerHeks> uh oh .. *facepalm*
<OerHeks> btw what is UWNL?
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<ahoneybun> !UWNL
<OerHeks> ah thank you!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> also in #ubuntu-news
<ahoneybun> to help out
<dhbiker> what is the init system for ubuntu touch ?
<ahoneybun> upstart I think
<ahoneybun> dhbiker: ^
<dhbiker> ah
<dhbiker> i see you can't get MX4 anymore
<dhbiker> shame
<NwS> Heya guys any updates if they will restock Meizu MX4 or if we'll get MX5 with Ubuntu?
<dhbiker> i'm wondering that too
<dhbiker> been planning to buy a second device
<dhbiker> but now i see it's sold out
<lotuspsychje> i read that more phone brands will come out
<NwS> fml right?
<lotuspsychje> but no dates or names yet
<NwS> I would have bought one through eBay but that site sucks
<NwS> Waiting to get notified when the Jolla tablet will be available
<dhbiker> well i have MX4 for 2 months now but i wanted to have one for thinkering
<NwS> Waiting for a new Jolla phone
<NwS> and now I have to wait for a new Ubuntu phone -.-"
<NwS> fml
<ahoneybun> NwS: the tablet is out in places, but I would love the new phone
<ahoneybun> but with US support
<dhbiker> is it even official for jolla to release new device ?
<NwS> ahoneybun, I didn't order it before soo I have to wait :P
<NwS> dhbiker, not really but I think they announced a strategic partner or something some time ago
<NwS> Btw the meizumart or w/e that site was closed hmm
 * tathhu wants better-specced ubuntu phone :(
 * lotuspsychje is already happy with bq 4.5
<dhbiker> tathhu, what is wrong with MX4 ? except battery life ?
<NwS> MX4 is sold out :P that's a problem
<lotuspsychje> NwS: know how many of them?
<dhbiker> certainly better value than jolla for similiar price
<NwS> lotuspsychje, nope..
<tathhu> dhbiker, yep, that's the problem, i don't have it :D
<dhbiker> ah. :D
<hades08> hi, how to put apparmor in complain mode under ubuntu-core ?
<hades08> (im trying to add /dev/ppp into a container and im having issues)
<mimecar> hi
<hades08> hi
<hades08> is this the good channel to ask about ubuntu-core ?
<lotuspsychje> if devs are awake its possible you get answers here
<tathhu> dumdumdum
<hades08> tathhu ?
<hades08> are u knowledgable in ubuntu-core ? :)
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: nice update to ubports.com
<hades08> how to enable /dev/ppp in a lxd container ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-10
<WoC> Anyone managed to install on SGH-I957 ? (Replacing Android)
<OerHeks> WoC, there is no port (yet) for that galaxy tab 8.9 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<WoC> Just checking, ty. I'm aware though... Not too sure about the boot loader and boot up standard, otherwise i would try to make one myself
<WoC> Appreciated deshack
<WoC> err DerHeks
<OerHeks> please feel free to start a port?
<WoC> I would be happy to, but the boot up on arm is a puzzle to me
<WoC> not to mention the 30+ partitions from Android
<WoC> I'm thinking i would have the tab as a x-display and run the apps on one of the 3 servers i have on my lan
<WoC> which would also enable using nfs and softlinks for additional storage...
<OerHeks> i wish i could help you with that :-(
<WoC> (soft mounts)
<WoC> Well, i might figure something out... would be great having grub and ubuntu-touch on it, given that native programs gets about 200+% performance compared to Android (not incluing floatpoint math)
<bumblehead> the app store on ubuntu touch is slow and does not show the page for any app that I click on...
<bumblehead> does anyone know how to get around this problem?
<bumblehead> I'm using a nexus 4
<WoC> if you you which app, you might want to use apt directly in a terminal
<WoC> err, if you know*
<WoC> apt-cache search is handy too
<bumblehead> this app https://uappexplorer.com/app/uradio.rubenxparra
<WoC> Still trying to open that one, iḿ on a super slow connection at the moment... like 57 kbit/s
<WoC> So... don't hold your breath...
<bumblehead> it seems that the app store is generally very slow
<bumblehead> and my intuition is that... after a certain amount of time passes the app store app simply stops
<WoC> something similar to; gnuradio - GNU Radio Software Radio Toolkit
<WoC> ?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i was wondering, did you also rebuild unity8 on that silo for arm64 or only qt?
<tsdgeos> doctors appointment! bbl!
<Mirv> only qt
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so only Qt, now there is unity8 too. so you think https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/169892 would require a rebuild of unity8, why? or in other words, how can we know what needs a rebuild if that change would be landed..
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so with that silo, unity8 arm64 actually passed without an unity8 rebuild?
<tsdgeos> that would mean a rebuild is not needed
<tsdgeos> Mirv: thing is that change touches some private headers of qtdeclarative and unity8 uses some qtdeclarative private headers
<tsdgeos> so it would not be so far fetched that it needs an unity8 rebuild
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I thought you were asking because of my https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-54822 comment where I stated i386 and armhf started segfaulting
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, i am
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the question is, i386 and armhf started segfaulting untiy8, but what about arm64, all was fine?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the autopkgtests are not run on arm64
<tsdgeos> i see
<Mirv> so I don't know. but amd64 was fine.
<tsdgeos> so what was failing before?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and, qtdeclarative built and ran its own tests on arm64, which wasn't the case without he patch.
<tsdgeos> ok the tests
<Mirv> tsdgeos: everything on arm64 that executes any qml, like qmlplugindump
<tsdgeos> i'm getting a chroot with that qt on
<tsdgeos> see if i can pin point what would be the problem
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. on armhf?
<tsdgeos> on i386
<Mirv> oh, right
<tsdgeos> well amd64 hardware but a i386 chroot
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, great, I was hoping to ask you to do something like that :)
<tsdgeos> let's see if that still has it crashing
<Mirv> tsdgeos: autopkgtests are now rerunning with unity8 rebuilt, but there is some worry as even ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts on i386 (not armhf) shows segfaults: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2055-excuses/2016-10-10_08:15:02/2055_yakkety_excuses.html
<Mirv> so that's why I was asked about the needs to rebuild, since u-s-s-o-a does not use private headers
<tsdgeos> yeah then no
<dr_gogeta86> hi guys
<faenil> ondra: dr_gogeta86 is looking for help on HW adaptation, can you assist him or find someone who can? ^
<dr_gogeta86> tnx faenil
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you add the uitk to the silo and rebuild too?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: at least unity8 gdb trace says http://paste.ubuntu.com/23302609/
<tsdgeos> so worth rebuilding the uitk
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm fine if it'd be limited to our private header users..
<Mirv> let's see
<tsdgeos> i'm also rebuilding it here, may be faster than the silo
<tsdgeos> or not D:
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah rebuild of the uitk helped locally
<tsdgeos> Mirv: basically i'd say we need to rebuild everything that uses qtdeclarative-private
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmm..
<Mirv> tsdgeos: then there's also the problem of vivid, I tried to apply the patch on top of 5.4 qtdeclarative and it did not only fail here or there, but pretty spectacularly
<Mirv> tsdgeos: anyway, rebuilding qtdeclarative-abi using packages is doable, although for yakkety a bit of problem because it's being released
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do we really care for arm64+vivid+overlay?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well, no, true, just bileto will shout but otherwise meaningless
<Mirv> tsdgeos: doh, ui-toolkit fails two tests on arm64 in that silo
<tsdgeos> well at least it doesn't crash? :D
<Mirv> well, I'm suspicious that it fails the tests in test file tst_textinput_touch.SEGFAULT.11.qml :D
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: and without the patch it was good? or?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well it's the same source that landed last Friday and was built a week ago, but I can see in another silo if something else changed meanwhile to cause that
<Mirv> it's useful that silos are "free" now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure but was that with the "bad" kernel?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh right I can't test it in a clean silo since because of the new kernel it will fail even more if the qtdeclarative is not there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes the successful build was with the earlier kernel
<tsdgeos> it's sad Qt upstream doesn't have arm64 CI
<tsdgeos> so we're the ones suffering from this
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so it aws arm64 the only one failing on the new silo with qtdeclarative, toolkit and unity8, right? no other arch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2055/+packages
<tsdgeos> which means there's no way for me to help
<Mirv> tsdgeos: buy a frieza :)
<tsdgeos> do we actually run the M10 on arm64? i thought we didn't
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well not "really really" but there's something experimental that boots ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu --device=frieza_arm64
<tsdgeos> and with that i'd get "the bad kernel" ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, right, no. stupid me. but if it's something else (the UITK test failure), it could be seen there. but frieza always uses 3.10 kernel so we have no way to access hardware with that.
<Mirv> ..that 4.4 kernel that causes these problems
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> so what is actually running the bad kernel?
<Mirv> we could land this silo to z + xenial-overlay anyway by disabling those two subtests in UITK, if no other problems
<tsdgeos> some magic hardware?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the Launchpad builders
<tsdgeos> is it qemu'ed? or there's actual hardware in there?
<Mirv> actual arm64 hardware that was upgraded from 4.2 kernel to 4.4
<Mirv> and 4.4 kernel has CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=48 enabled
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> on #ubuntu-kernel I'm trying to ask if there is any chance of tweaking that option... I'd guess they have their reasons
<Mirv> meanwhile I pushed qtmir* qtubuntu* to the same silo
<yang_> is BQ Aquaris M10 the only tablet with Ubuntu touch OS ? Is there any new device to be made soon ?
<kaisoz> hi!
<abeato> jdstrand, hi, the ofono PR is ready again for review
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, do you happen to remember why that was needed? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/revision/106
<ogra_> oSoMoN, autopilot tests
<ogra_> and to run apps from adb shell
<ogra_> (or ssh login)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ok, thanks
<ledufakademy> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-11
<SammyWest> I'm curious, can you actually program on ubuntu touch? or do you have to use a external ide?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: what kind of program?
<SammyWest> python, c, c++, c#, assembly? things like that
<Stanley00> SammyWest: the default ubuntu touch image doesn't have any compiler...
<Stanley00> SammyWest: but, you can code with python and bash
<SammyWest> ok sweet, does it have a built in make script?
<SammyWest> for open source stuff?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: make script for all ubuntu touch? I'm not sure
<SammyWest> you know how regular linux distros have the make file for installing programs right?
<SammyWest> do they have that for ubuntu touch lol
<SammyWest> or dpkg installer? or any other basic bash commands?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: ah, I see
<Stanley00> SammyWest: first, the system partition is read-only, so you can't do as much as with your pc
<SammyWest> yeah i was dissapointed when i found that out when i first bought it, sense then been looking for ways to hack into the rom lol
<Stanley00> there's apt installed, but you can't use it to install
<SammyWest> yeah i noticed lately they haven't been working well with the ppa repositories and stuff
<Stanley00> SammyWest: well, you can always remount /, but I will not recommend that :P
<SammyWest> yeah thats true, i had to install linux on a uefi laptop i had cause i didn't want windows on it lol
<SammyWest> i could probably hack it that way lol
<Stanley00> SammyWest: I personally prefer another chroot system on sdcard
<SammyWest> such as a partition?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: which is actually archarm, and I installed all my needed cli apps there
<Stanley00> SammyWest: I just use a normal folder
<SammyWest> ahhh, wait is it a ntfs file system or journaling?
<SammyWest> or does that really matter on arm
<Stanley00> SammyWest: well, I think I missed something, the chroot is actually on my ~, not sdcard, sorry
<SammyWest> and i think my os is directly on my rom, no sd card in my nexus
<Stanley00> SammyWest: well, you know, you can always loop mount an ext4 rw image file
<SammyWest> sweet, ill have to goof off with it, i can always access my books and stuff from the store anyway. I appriceate it! ill have something to do while im off work this week now lol
<SammyWest> oh, one quick thing, any roms you might reccomend for programming directly on tablet? or would ubuntu touch allow for that?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: I once compiled keyboard plugin for my ubuntu touch within my chrooted ubuntu image on the phone, but it's bad for the phone, I should have used cross compile on my pc instead
<SammyWest> ahh so you'll still need the external ide?
<Stanley00> SammyWest: yeah, I can run cli app with chroot, not GUI, so no IDE there. You must use PC for IDE.
<SammyWest> ok i appriceate that!
<Stanley00> but I heard that BQ M10 has something insteresting about running X apps, so maybe, you can run IDE in future.
<SammyWest> nice, well i was wanting to program tkinter on android rather then the apk
<SammyWest> well mr stanley, thanks for the techno talk! needed to figure that out a bit. i gotta get to bed. have a good one!
<kaisoz> hi
<Stanley00> kaisoz: hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<Flohack> Morning! Anyone here to help with Mir/EGL issues on a port?
<duflu> sil2100: This should say "released", no?   https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<duflu> It's apparently not marked as released yet
<sil2100> Oh, possibly yes, let me do that
<sil2100> Thanks for noticing! It's always Pat doing this cleanup
<duflu> sil2100: No worries. My work here is done.
<greyback> Flohack: it's better to just ask your question, and if someone knows, they might chime in
<Flohack> Ok here is my question: is there a custom EGL config necessary for new devices? Found this in the compositor log, which I dont have right now: No egl config found or smth like this
<Flohack> Also, inches for the display and size are 0. Resolution is detected correctly.
<Flohack> See screenshot in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-x/help/ubuntu-touch-hox-experiment-device-t3457461
<greyback> Flohack: egl configs are coded into the egl implementation, you don't set them yourself. That message usually means setting up the egl context has gone wrong
<Flohack> Yes Im afraid this is true. Any way to debug this?
<greyback> Flohack: maybe grab https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/blob/master/hybris/tests/test_egl.c and see how far it gets
<greyback> logcat may have errors that might be useful
<Flohack> Oki thanks. By the way, how is the spinner being displayed? is this via framebuffer or smth like that
<greyback> framebuffer
<Flohack> Oki clear. But already this graphics is damaged
<Flohack> Logcat is here: http://pastebin.com/RCcBULBy
<greyback> damaged how?
<Flohack> Look at screenshot in XDA thread ;)
<Flohack> see above
<greyback> Flohack: well I see a bunch of "E/libEGL  (    0): validate_display:262 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)" errors in the log, definitely something to investigate
<Flohack> greyback: I checked with another device, this seems to be perfectly normal during startup
<Flohack> This is lightdm log: http://pastebin.com/w9iF8bFU
<greyback> Flohack: with my experience of gl, if something is wrong, first place to look is gl errors
<Flohack> First I want to know why I get broken spinner graphics. Seems to not use the framebuffer in the right way or idk...
<greyback> Flohack: unity-system-compostor is not a good thing to debug. Stop it, and try using mir-demo-shell and some simple clients to check rendering
<greyback> they'll be more verbose if things are wrong too
<greyback> (install mir-demos)
<Flohack> Is there any documentation on this? Im at work and can only try in the evening
<greyback> I agree the framebuffer looks misconfigured somehow
<Flohack> e.g. the compositor is called by lightdm scripts? Where to comment/replace it? Im fine with upstart scripts, but I can´t twist my head around this bringup of the GUI...
<greyback> Flohack: pretty basic: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_android.html
<greyback> Flohack: correct, lightdm brings up USC. "sudo initctl stop lightdm" <- should stop it for you
<Flohack> Oki and mir demo shell can then take over (or not)
<greyback> yeah
<greyback> there are tests in the mir-android-diagnostics package which are good to run too
<Flohack> good. will try to do this. Besides I also dont have network now... Should the wifi interface be visible immediately after boot?
<Flohack> Or more precisly how is Ubuntu handling the Android wifi drivers
<greyback> Flohack: no idea about the wifi, sorry. I assume wifi operates through usual kernel interface, so usual tools should work (iwconfig, networkmanager, etc)
<Flohack> Oki thanks. Dont have it in the list, however kernel is dealing with it: [    4.072102] endeavor_wifi_power: Powering off wifi
<Flohack> So it seems to be disabled maybe, and need to be switche don again?
<Flohack> Is there a cmdline that controls the WiFi radio being on or off, or how is that communicated from the GUI to the kernel
<greyback> Flohack: "rfkill" can enable/disable wireless, use "nmcli" for more advanced wifi stff
<Flohack> [   13.381118] rfkill: input handler disabled
<Flohack> hmmm :)
<la_juyis_> hi! anyone has tried using an otg cable to both use a pendrive *and* charge at the same time?
<dobey> la_juyis_: is there an otg cable that can do that?
<jgdx> Laney, hey, what do you mean by “disruptive” in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1631997/+merge/308065 ?
<Laney> jgdx: release is in two days
<jgdx> Laney, but if yakkety is yakkety overlay, then we're good?
<jgdx> (in bileto)
<Laney> That's out of my remit :P
<pmcgowan> dont we need this for the yaketty unity8 session at release?
<pmcgowan> or ok to sru?
<kaisoz> hi there
<Flohack> Hi
<Laney> pmcgowan: it's in the release already
<Laney> trunk needs to be synced back up
<pmcgowan> ack
<la_juyis_> dobey: apparently there's a double ended cable, with a female and a male usb connector
<dobey> la_juyis_: i guess it might work. better would be a cable that had both a female micro-usb as pass-through, and a female usb-a or usb-c for the otg
<om26er> oSoMoN: around ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, not for much longer, but yes :)
<om26er> oSoMoN: my browser got no sound in unity8 desktop session, help ?
<om26er> its been like that for a few months, reinstall didnt help
<oSoMoN> om26er, do you get sound in unity7 ?
<om26er> oSoMoN: yes, i do
<oSoMoN> om26er, can you check app logs and apparmor denials?
<om26er> oSoMoN: wait actually no
<oSoMoN> no sound in unity7 either?
<om26er> oSoMoN: there is no sound in unity7 as well
<oSoMoN> om26er, and I assume other browsers (including chromium) do have sound
<om26er> oSoMoN: yes chromium works fine so does firefox in unity7
<om26er> oSoMoN: want me to show any logs ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, please file a bug report and attach app logs and any relevant apparmor denials from syslog
<oSoMoN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<om26er> oSoMoN: will do, quickly if this rings any bell
<om26er> audit: type=1400 audit(1476203137.626:287): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="webbrowser-app" name="/dev/shm/lttng-ust-wait-6-1000" pid=11539 comm="QQmlThread" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<oSoMoN> that one should be harmless
<flohack> Hi again
<flohack> so I am searching my WiFi interface... ifconfig doesnt see it, rfkill doesnt see any switch...
<dobey> flohack: maybe you are missing the driver, or the binary blob isn't being loaded for some reason?
<flohack> no the android container is fine it seems... hmm
<flohack> lsmod gives
<flohack> mac80211              419397  1 wl12xx
<flohack> st_drv                 23308  4 fm_drv,gps_drv,btwilink,hci_if_drv
<flohack> cfg80211              175220  2 mac80211,wl12xx
<flohack> wl12xx is also loaded ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-12
<CoderEurope> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=322289771897#ht_500wt_1414
<CoderEurope> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BQ-Aquarus-E4-5-Ubuntu-Edition-bundled-with-extras-Unlocked-to-all-networks-/322289771897
<zzarr> when will OTA-14 come? (I know that OTA-13 just were released)
<davmor2> zzarr: when it lands there there abouts
<zzarr> davmor2, are there a feature list?
<davmor2> zzarr: not that I am aware of
<zzarr> I wounder if the mms bugs are fixed?
<zzarr> (I can't receive mmses at all)
<davmor2> zzarr: are your settings correct?
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> I have checked them, it used to work until OTA-10
<davmor2> zzarr: have you reported a bug?
<davmor2> zzarr: also check your cellular data connection is on something other than 2g
<zzarr> I have reported "me too" to an existing report
<zzarr> it's on 4g
<zzarr> the data (e.g. browsing) works
<davmor2> zzarr: hmm then I'm outta ideas sorry :(
<zzarr> no problems
<zzarr> by the way, I can send mmses
<zzarr> which should only be possible if the settings are correct
<davmor2> zzarr: the send a receive work the same way so it should just work. Have you tried sending one to yourself?
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> when I send to myself or anyone else does then there's nothing
<zzarr> when I send to anyone else it works
<zzarr> I would like to have a look at the message app, where can I find the code?
<fairiestoy> Buenas. I have a little question. Are there any plans yet to add more locking options to the lock screen?
<davmor2> zzarr: it's all in launchpad
<davmor2> fairiestoy: probably not no password, fingerprint, pin and none will probably be the defaults
<fairiestoy> For anything else, one has to hack it himself i guess?
<davmor2> fairiestoy: why what do you think is missing?
<fairiestoy> Not missing. But maybe a more safe way to lock my screen. I thought of more using the fact, that we have a touch screen.
<fairiestoy> As an example, something like the old safes with that spinning wheel with a random starting point.
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<dobey> zzarr: if/when ota14 comes it will mostly be all bug fixes
<dobey> fairiestoy: a combination style UI would probably be doable, but remember that any implementation really needs to be usable on all devices, including standard PCs, for convergence
<zzarr> dobey, is there a page where I can see the bugreports/status?
<dobey> zzarr: launchpad.net/canonical-devices-sytem-image
<fairiestoy> dobey: So is it in general a bad idea to implement something, that is more suitable for smaller devices (mobile phones) that for PC's? Since you are taking much of potential out of a platform or am i getting this wrong?
<zzarr> thanks dobey
<dobey> fairiestoy: remember that the goal of ubuntu is convergence. that means using the same interface and software across all types of devices, as well as for example a phone being plugged in to a large external display for usage in PC style format. you need to be able to unlock the device while it's plugged into the external monitor as well as while it's a phone. so any implementation needs to consider all these factors
<Qwertie> Is it possible to run ubuntu touch in a VM on my desktop
<davmor2> Qwertie: use ubuntu-emulator
<Qwertie> Do I need -images and -runtime as well?
<davmor2> Qwertie: you can only use the stable channel and it only works as expected on xenial
<davmor2> Qwertie: you run sudo ubuntu-emulator create --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu <Name of vm eg stable> then run ubuntu-emulator run stable
<davmor2> Qwertie: it's slow but it should give you an idea
<fairiestoy> dobey: The question that pops up my mind is, how much more work is it, to have a situational interface? As example if we have a phone and plug it to a larger display, use another unlocking mechanism? Im aware, that this is quite some effort, since its easier to just scale or modify existing mechanisms to fit a new display size.
<dobey> Qwertie: you can run unity8 in a qemu/kvm vm if you want
<davmor2> Qwertie: you can also install unity8-desktop-session on a standard vm or on your pc for the pc experience of unity8
<Qwertie> Is unity8 on desktop and ubuntu touch pretty much the same thing?
<dobey> fairiestoy: i don't know the code for the lock screen, and haven't worked on the designs, so i can't say how much more work it would be. i simply know that it is something that must be considered
<davmor2> fairiestoy: that is a silly idea from sysadmins in most places users can't remember their passwords from one week to the next having to remember more than one on a device is madness I tell you ;)
<dobey> fairiestoy: it's not just considering the display size though, but also how one interacts with the system. you can have a 24" touch screen, or a 5" screen that doesn't do touch. then there are goggles/glasses with a display, or a VR headset, that one can use
<dobey> Qwertie: yes and no
<zzarr> I didn't find a bugreport about the mms problem, so I filed a new one
<zzarr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1632715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1632715 in Canonical System Image "Can't receive MMS messages" [Undecided,New]
<zzarr> I hope I filed it in the right place
<dobey> zzarr: did you verify the APN is correct for your provider?
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> and I can send mms, just not receive
<zzarr> I have even had contact with my providers tech support
<zzarr> I used to be able to receive mmses until OTA-10
<zzarr> I forgot to write that
<fairiestoy> davmor2: Hmm yeah ok that's a good point ^^
<fairiestoy> dobey: I see. It was just a quick idea in the first place and its interesting to see the points to consider.
<zzarr> now I have edited the report, I hope it's getting assigned to someone
<dobey> fairiestoy: yes, someone made a design for such a lock screen a long while back, even. but it was only for the phone. i'm not sure how it would be adaptable to other interaction models
<morf> hello
<morf> is it possible to run ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy s5 (klte)? did it anybody? thx :)
<dobey> !devices | morf
<ubot5> morf: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<morf> "no activity" :)
<morf> i guess supporting many devices is no fun at all...
<wligtenberg> Just read about this: http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/hp-elite-x3-lap-dock-features-specs would that also work with ubuntu touch? The laptop part at least. Since it is using miracast, I would almost assume that it should "just" work.
<dobey> not sure if it will work or not. not all miracast things are equal
<wligtenberg> dobey, somebody should really check that (probably from Canonical) because it might be a boost for their convergence idea. I would like it, for sure.
<tedg> mariogrip: Howdy, so I got a N5 and installed from ubports
<tedg> mariogrip: It seems that on the OTA13 image the browser doesn't work because of a hybris mismatch.
<tedg> mariogrip: I downgraded to OTA12 and things seem to all be okay.
<tedg> mariogrip: The browser seemed to have the same issue on rc-proposed
<flohack> Good Eve
<flohack> greyback: Who was the guy for Mir you mentioned yesterday?
<greyback> flohack: kdub can help with egl and mir
<flohack> kdub: Are you alive? :)
<kdub> yes
<flohack> I got an issue with non-functional Mir server on HTC One X (endeavoru)
<flohack> Basically now I am trying the various tests
<flohack> e.g. this one: http://pastebin.com/iUr9kPVK
<flohack> mir_demo_standalone_render_surfaces and mir_demo_standalone_render_overlays works on the other hand
<flohack> sorry overlays does not work.
<flohack> mir_demo_standalone_render_to_fb works
<flohack> Ending mir_demo_server_minimal with CTRL-C gives: ^C*** Error in `mir_demo_server_minimal': corrupted double-linked list: 0x0109ebb8 ***
<flohack> Aborted (core dumped)
<flohack> kdub: still there?
<kdub> well, probably need a backtrace if its segfaulting
<kdub> and you can disable overlays with MIR_SERVER_DISABLE_OVERLAYS=true
<flohack> Ok can I use a debug build somehow?
<kdub> flohack, debug builds are available https://launchpad.net/%7Eci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6988261/+listing-archive-extra
<flohack> Oki will take a look. Need now internet on the device, also not so easy...
<kdub> yknow, what's probably going on is
<kdub> its the cpu mapping, and not the overlays that's being the problem
<kdub> because render_to_overlays will try to draw with the CPU, and then post via hwc
<kdub> and the diagnostics tests says that fails as well, so that might clue you in
<flohack> hmm
<flohack> kdub Im a porter, not a developer xD
<flohack>  But its not in Mir, look
<flohack> kdub: root@ubuntu-phablet:~# test_egl
<flohack> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<flohack> so the libhybris test is also failing
<Bray90820_> Is there a usb device I can plugin to my tablet to see the battery percentage?
<Bray90820_> Wrong channel
<flohack> Can I find debug symbols for libhybris-test somewhere
<flohack> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<flohack> 0x401bbdd8 in eglCreateWindowSurface ()
<flohack>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/libEGL.so.1
<dobey> flohack: they should be in the PPA as well
<flohack> Can I instruct apt to fetch them? ;)
<flohack> because apt install libhybris-test-dbgsym does not work
<dobey> you need to add the ddebs URL to apt
<flohack> oh
<flohack> Ok give up for today: error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY) is my nemesis :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-13
<cc> i found that,"chatter"is not good for using on ubuntu phone
<kaisoz> hi there
<Mirv> davmor2: btw I still didn't find how in uNav I'd download offline maps from the UI :) I've now eg simulated routing visible but can't see a way to download maps
<davmor2> Mirv: you're right it does need a pc there are instruction if you select offline maps I thought that had been updated though sorry :(
<Mirv> davmor2: ah, ok good that I won't spend more time trying to find it out :) yeah, I'm familiar in pc downloading since Openmoko times (before switching to vector graphics based apps)
<oSoMoN> willcooke, I commented on bug #1632620
<ubot5> bug 1632620 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No audio from webbrowser-app in 16.10 U8 or U7 session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632620
 * willcooke checks
<willcooke> oSoMoN, that better not be a Rick Astley video
<willcooke> oSoMoN, how do I run that qml?  I tried from terminal in u8 and it's moaning about connection to mir failed
<oSoMoN> it isn’t, but I was tempted :)
<oSoMoN> willcooke, ah, you probably need to trick mir by using the --desktop_file_hint parameter
<oSoMoN> try "qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=unity8 test.qml"
<davmor2> willcooke: it's worse than that he's dead jim
<willcooke> oSoMoN, works, and I have sound too
<oSoMoN> willcooke, good, so it’s just the browser
<oSoMoN> most likely an apparmor denial
<oSoMoN> willcooke, can you check apparmor denials in syslog when attempting to play sound in the browser?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, got some, shall I paste in to the bug?
 * willcooke does anyway
<oSoMoN> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> thanks for looking at it
<oSoMoN> willcooke, nothing relevant in those denials unfortunately
<oSoMoN> willcooke, can other apps play sound (e.g. music app, if it works at all on desktop)?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, yeah
<oSoMoN> om26er, you mentioned you didn’t have sound in the browser on yakkety, right? you might want to mark yourself affected by bug #1632620
<ubot5> bug 1632620 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No audio from webbrowser-app in 16.10 U8 or U7 session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632620
<bloodnexus> hello who can help me with instructions ?
<bloodnexus> i want to install ubuntu touch on nexus 5
<kaisoz> hi
<matv1> kaisoz hi if you want to ask a question, just ask. If someone can answer, they will respond
<kaisoz> I was about to ask something.. but I just solved it. Thank you anyway :)
<matv1> kaisoz haha ok np
<dobey> matv1: btw, we already have a bot for !ask :)
<matv1> i know i forgot dobey :)
<vigo_3> hi vigo
<first_touch> any videos available showing the latest features of ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> first_touch: check youtube for OTA 13?
<first_touch> cannot find any of decent quality
<first_touch> I will have to try emulator
<first_touch> :(
<lotuspsychje> first_touch: can this help? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/ubuntu-phone-ota-13-new-features
<first_touch> Yeah thats alright, how is performance these days? I watched a video and the phone crashed going into landscape mode.
<lotuspsychje> first_touch: on wich device?
<lotuspsychje> never had any crash on my bq 4.5 here
<first_touch> it was an older video so I assume most issues have been fixed
<first_touch> have you used desktop mode?
<lotuspsychje> first_touch: you mean convergence?
<first_touch> yeah
<lotuspsychje> not yet myself
<Acou_Bass> eey guys, im planning to switch my phone back to ubuntu touch after a bit of a hiatus, does anyone have an IRC client recommendation (for mobile usage rather than convergence/desktop usage)? i had a quick look on uappexplorer and didnt see any that looked like theyd work for me but figured id ask in case ive missed anything :P
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: I haven't found anything brilliant. I'm still SSH'ing into my home server running irssi on screen
<Acou_Bass> fair enough, i do have weechat setup in a screen sesh already so ill probably use that as a stop-gap
<Acou_Bass> i noticed theres a quassel client for ubuntu touch but doesnt look like it supports standalone, needs a server to hook up to
<Acou_Bass> shame because it looks pretty slick :P
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: I have a quassel server you can run on the phone, but the client doesn't seem to work properly
<Acou_Bass> ahh
<mcphail> I keep meaning to make a Glowing Bear app to link to weechat
<mcphail> So many projects, so little time...
<Acou_Bass> there already is one in uapp but it needs SSL setup - i actually have a glowing-bear app stored somewhere on my PC that doesnt need the SSL
<Acou_Bass> my only thing with that is im running my weechat on a home connection and so dont wanna be opening too many router ports, so ideally need one that can either run through SSH or via my ZNC bouncer ;D
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: It should be possible to run weechat "headless" on the phone and have glowing bear connect to it as a GUI
<Acou_Bass> ahhh true
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: I haven't experimented with it yet, though
<Acou_Bass> thats a pretty good idea actually, i like it
<Acou_Bass> assuming it works of course ;D
<Acou_Bass> no reason it shouldnt though eh
<mcphail> Indeed :)
<mcphail> I'm hoping the quassel client app gets updated. Would save me the hassle of looking at any other solutions
<Acou_Bass> hows ubuntu touch for if you need to run something, say, in a screen session? will it keep it alive if you disconnect freom screen?
<mcphail> No. You need to hack things a bit
<Acou_Bass> ahh
<mcphail> You can run a "server" app in the background if it doesn't spawn a GUI, but it is a terrible user experience. See my "syncthing" app on the store
<mcphail> My quasselcore server does the same thing
<Acou_Bass> ahh
<Acou_Bass> yeah ive looked at the syncthing app
<Acou_Bass> probably gonna have to install it too, as i depend on syncthing a fair bit ;D
<mcphail> If you connect via the web frontend, the experience is OK. But it is very very hacky
<Acou_Bass> how do you 'kill' the process? as my syncthing mobile use tends to be 'turn it on when i plug it in, leave it running for an hour and turn it off' xD
<mcphail> I leave it on the store as a reminder we need proper background apps
<Acou_Bass> thats with sailfishOS right now
<Acou_Bass> xD
<mcphail> You just flick it away from the app spread
<Acou_Bass> ooh and that kills the daemon?
<mcphail> yep
<Acou_Bass> thats better than id hoped, i was imagining having to open up terminal and killall it
<Acou_Bass> im quite happy to use the webUI anyway, i tend to do that anyway because managing ti from a desktop is easier than a phone hehe
<mcphail> I'll cook up a new package with the latest upstream binary, if you want
<Acou_Bass> i suppose the other alternative would be how i did it on my n900 - download the binary and run it from a file in a terminal? ;D
<mcphail> you can, but it will be killed whenever the terminal app goes into background
<Acou_Bass> ahh right, so your app keeps it running as long as the app is there
<Acou_Bass> thats handy
<Acou_Bass> ook so im gonna see if theres anything i needa backup on my phone, then might see about getting ubuntu back on it ;D woo
<Acou_Bass> main reason im doing it is because ive finally gotten round to fixing my USB port, so wanna test out this convergence thing
<mcphail> I haven't dabbled in the converged stuff yet
<Acou_Bass> its something im interested in from afar, its probably never actually going to be 'part of my daily life' but i think the concept is awesome
<Acou_Bass> especially with the miracast thing, thats a stroke of genius ;D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-14
<krowv> Hi, i’m working on building Ubuntu Phone from source.  Do I still use vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz?
<krowv> with rootstock?
<Stanley00> krowv: I just wonder which guide you are following. I could only find the guide for porting, which is build kernel, and use prebuilt system image.
<krowv> one second
<krowv> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<krowv> It is mentioned on that page
<krowv> “You can find the latest Ubuntu rootfs image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz."
<krowv> and it talks about putting the phone into fastboot and then using rootstock to I guess inject that filesystem into the system.img on the phone
<Stanley00> yeah, I read the link before, that is just build kernel (more precisely is building minimal android system for lxc) and use prebuilt ubuntu system image)
<Stanley00> so, vivid is current stable release, so you should go with it
<krowv> Stanley00: Ok.  I built the minimal android system.  next I need to try and load onto my nexus 4 via fastboot and then see if I can get rootstock to play nice and load the prebuilt ubuntu system image
<Stanley00> krowv: good luck to you then :3
<krowv> Stanley00: Thanks.  My ultimate goal is to make this work on a Samsung Galaxy S4.
<krowv> Figured I would start on the reference platform first
<Stanley00> krowv: I think that have an image here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505, little old, but I cannot check xda-forum thread right now
<krowv> Yeah, I’ve looked at that link.  I have a slightly different version of the S4 so I’m not sure if that would even work.  I’m being methodical about this, and have been learning AOSP and ubuntu phone internals along the way
<Stanley00> krowv: oh, I see
<krowv> Stanley00: Once I finish get things working with the Nexus 4 with Ubuntu phone from source then I’ll fully turn my attention to the S4.
<krowv> If I’ve been researching correctly though I need to locate vendor Samsung drivers for 4.4.2, get a working devices directory, and potentially do things to the kernel?
<krowv> and also I could run into problems tweaking mir and such.
<Stanley00> I'm not familiar with building process actually.
<mardy> jgdx: hi! do you build the u-s-s snap in xenial or yakkety?
<Acou_Bass> guys, is there any way to delete calendars/contact  lists ubuntu touch? i accidentally made loads of them trying to get syncevolution to work -_- DX
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: yes - https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter9.html
<Acou_Bass> ahhhh excellent, thanks! couldnt find that anywhere -_-
<jgdx> mardy, hey, xenial
<mardy> jgdx: mmm... I get this: Error downloading stage packages for part 'ubuntu-system-settings': no such package 'aethercast'
<jgdx> mardy, you're using my snapcraft branch?
<jgdx> mardy, aethercast was made a suggests, so just remove that from stage-packages
<mardy> jgdx: yes, your branch; or should I use trunk instead?
<jgdx> mardy, this has not landed yet, so you need that branch. I can push a fix
<mardy> jgdx: thanks, in the meantime I'll just remove that line then
<mardy> jgdx: same for qml-module-biometryd?
<jgdx> mardy, I think that was mir'd
<davmor2> jgdx: are you sure I thought it was dropped I could be wrong
<davmor2> jgdx: willcooke might know
<willcooke> yeah it was
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biometryd/+bug/1626095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1626095 in biometryd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] biometryd" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jgdx> i don't understand, fix released = dropped? davmor2, ? :)
<davmor2> jgdx: hey if dropping it fixed the issue that would be fix released :P
 * jgdx deletes all code ever
<davmor2> jgdx: yay no more bugs
<jgdx> mardy, if you review that branch, we could land it (snapcraft)
 * mardy looks
<angel_> sorry I have a problem with a bq ubuntu edition I have the IMEI number, but I do not see how I can solve
<angel_> sorry I have a problem with a bq ubuntu edition I have the IMEI number, but I do not see how I can solve
<dobey> angel_: be patient, and just ask your question. if someone can help you, they will. if you somehow managed to erase the partition with the IMEI data, you need to use the bq tool, and maybe ask bq for help there.
<angel_> ok
<mardy> jgdx: you didn't remove qml-module-biometryd, did you forget to push a commit?
<jgdx> mardy, sorry, was that mird or not? Without qml-module-biometry the security panel won't function
<mardy> jgdx: it was MIRd in yakkety, but you told me to build in xenial :-)
<jgdx> mardy, oh man, sorry. xenial+overlay
<jgdx> okay, need to rethink that one
<Twin> Hello, friends. Could you help me, please? How can i flash "yakkety-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz" to Nexus 4 device? Sorry for my English.
<Twin> from Windows
<CoderEurope> I shall just leave this here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BQ-Aquaris-E4-5-Ubuntu-Edition-/262674156411
<rubencarneiro1> hi all
<dobey> hi
<rubencarneiro1> can anyone tell me if theres any know bug on unity8 that makes unity-dash black and white and only showing half screen
<dobey> not that i know of. sounds like a graphics issue. can you take screenshot?
<dobey> vol up+dn at same time should take a screenshot
<rubencarneiro1> dobey i been trying to port to nexus 5
<dobey> robru: nexus 5 already has a port at ubports.com
<robru> rubencarneiro1: ^
<rubencarneiro1> not working right at the time
<rubencarneiro1> in fact the devel_rc-proposed has the same bug
<dobey> stable should work ok, as should rc-proposed
<rubencarneiro1> stable, has problems with apparmor, no file share, no thumbnails, cant some apps like hungups that uses pyotherside
<dobey> it's not perfect, no. but you really should work with the ubports people instead of trying to do another independent port
<rubencarneiro1> is not my quest to do an independent port, just wanna find some solutions for some of the problems since i own a device i build and test, when i find a solution if i find some solutions i share with them
<dobey> rubencarneiro1: you are trying to use android 5 yes?
<rubencarneiro1> yes im using ubports device tree and repo
<rubencarneiro1> sorry for my english im portuguese
<dobey> rubencarneiro1: ok, well first thing you should do is take a screen shot and then look at the .png on a PC. if the .png looks right, it's probably a lower level issue than unity8
<dobey> well it probably is a lower level issue than that anyway. but seems likely it could be an issue as a result of changes in the driver for the newewr kernel
<dobey> anyway, i have to go. good luck
<rubencarneiro1> the only thing that is messeup is unity 8 dash and apps "scopes", notification bar and unity launcher bar is ok, also lock screen is lokking good, as well passpromot at lockscreen, every screenshot i take look exactally as it look at the phone
<rubencarneiro1> the screen corruption is only on unity
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-15
<GGJON>  /filter add irc_smart * irc_smart_filter *
<aus_mal> Hi, I couldn't find anything online so I'll try my luck here
<aus_mal> screen brightness on nexus 4 at the lowest setting is still too bright, is there any way to lower it further? thanks
<aus_mal> Hi, does anyone know how I can reduce brightness further than the lowest setting?
<matv1> hi everyone.
<applemuncy> \o/
<matv1> here is my issue: I have a ubuntu phone with a broken screen. In the current state I cant activate the lockscreen
<matv1> applemuncy :)
<applemuncy> does it support OTG USB?
<matv1> Is there any way to access the device ?
<matv1> applemuncy nope its a bq e4.5
<matv1> only usb
<matv1> adb works is that it does recognize the device
<matv1> but i cant obviously do adb shell because it needs to be unlocked for that
<matv1> i was hoping someone knows a way
<applemuncy> On The Go is physical way to reverse USB that allows you to connect keyboard or mouse.
<applemuncy> I use it on my Nexus 7 (wifi) that has no digitizer.
<matv1> applemuncy but the BQ phones do not support OTG afaik
<matv1> matv1 actually i am sure :(
<matv1> moreover, to enable kb mouse, i would need to have gui access first to make that work, wouldnt I
<matv1> All i actually would like to do is grab my files off the phone. I wont be using it after that
<matv1> but how to do that.. agh the agony :/
<applemuncy> My experience is no you don't
<applemuncy> And if you have OTG adapter already it's easy to try
<matv1> applemuncy mhmm so you are saying i would be able to connect and use a kb and or mouse over otg?
<applemuncy> It works for me on nexus 7.
<matv1> well i dont unfortunately but i may be able to borrow one
<applemuncy> I hook up mouse and then configure bluetooth mouse and keyboard.
<matv1> i do have a bt kb and mouse which I use on my bq tablet. but those are useless too because i cant pair them
<applemuncy> Right, same here.
<matv1> applemuncy thnks for the tip. I am going to investigate on OTG :)
<applemuncy> Good : )
<CoderEurope> I shall just leave this here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BQ-Aquaris-E4-5-Ubuntu-Edition-/262674156411?
<Acou_Bass> is the 'media' folder on the ubuntu touch file manager actually supported/a working feature? when i click on it the file manager app just crashes, not sure if bug or just a placeholder icon xD
<Acou_Bass> huh ok, looks like someone beat me to making a bug on the launchpad, ill keep my eye on that ;D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-16
<aus_mal> hi everyone. can anyone help me with lowering screen brightness past the lowest setting?
<kaisoz> hi
<PaulfraOSAA> kaisoz: lo
<mimecar> hi
<Guest36640> how to install ubuntu touch on mtk 6582
<Guest36640> hi
<Guest36640> how to install ubuntu touch on mtk6582?
<Guest36640> how to install ubuntu touch on mtk6582?
<mimecar> what's your  device?
<Guest36640> gionee p3
<mimecar> I don't know if that device can run Ubuntu Touch
<Guest36640> any version that i can run?
<mimecar> I think not
<mimecar> there was a link with supported devices
<mimecar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TheKit> Guest36640, hard, unless you have kernel sources for your device and want to do the porting
<Guest36640> ok.. thanks
<mondte> Hi , i have just flashed the Nexus 7 Wifi 32 GB (Flo)  Ubuntu Touch but ubuntu says its only 12 GB Disc Space on it
<mondte> what can i do?
<mondte>  i have just flashed the Nexus 7 Wifi 32 GB (Flo)  Ubuntu Touch but ubuntu says its only 12 GB Disc Space on it
<mondte> what can i do?
